# Xeon Hacking and Overclocking X79/X99 [Beyond X58]



## gofasterstripes

Inspiration:




Useful:

Xeon SB+ @ Wikipedia: linky

Sandy Bridge E Overclocking on X79 guide

Rumors and Information:

"This. All 16XX v1 v2 v3 series Xeons are unlocked. (uniprocessor Xeons) Even the rare OEM 10/12 chips. Some people on hard forum have those 1800 dollar chips.

I have a 1650 v3 at 4.5 Ghz right now. All X99 CPUs are soldered so no delidding needed!

Xeons are the same price as the E series or very close so I see no reason to buy an E series. Why limit your options? If you are doing 64GB or more RAM you want ECC RDDIMMS because of stability and ECC.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E5-16xx_v3_.28uniprocessor.29

BTW get the 1660v3 and not the 1680v3. Both should be unlocked. The 1680 is more money for a higher base clock...no reason to spend 800 bucks when you are just going to OC.

I have not seen anyone own a 1681v3 but I know people on hard have the 10 core v2 and it is also unlocked. Tbhe guys on hardforum like the medium chips more because they claim it is a higher quality chip....for whatever that is worth.

I would assume the 1681v3 would be like 1800 like the v2 version. Those 10+ core chips are hard to find and very expensive as in 1800-3k IIRC from what one of the guys on hard forum told me from when he bought one. There is an online dealer somewhere with the 10 core haswells if you google around." - HOPELESSLYFAITH

Thread [not a lot in here ] List of unlocked lga 2011 (ES) xeons

Thread (An expensive option that should work) psa-unlocked-8core-for-x79-if-you-cared/0_40Are all Xeon's unlock?]

Thread (X99 Xeon Overclock)

Thread (Haswell-EP Xeon overclocking (help request))Not much to go on (Thread (Haswell-EP Xeon overclocking (help request)))


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> I don't think that there is one thread that contains all this under one roof. Overclocking Xeons I something that was done rather easily in the past, but has become more rare in the present (after Westmere) due to the locking of the FSB straps in the newer processors.
> 
> Rules of thumb:
> 
> 1) All Xeons prior to Sandy Bridge-EP were overclockable using FSB adjustments if you could find a compliant motherboard.
> 2) All Nehalem single processor Nehalem/Westmere Xeons (W35xx or W36xx) are unlocked.
> 3) All 6-core and 8-core E5-1600 V1, V2 and V3 series CPUs are fully unlocked.
> 4) E5-1600 quad cores are not guaranteed to be unlocked and their status may change from one generation to the next.
> 5) ALL dual capable Xeons are multiplier locked. ALL dual capable Xeons up to present models (starting with Sandy Bridge-EP) are HARD LOCKED, with both multiplier and BCLK straps being locked. They can only be overclocked a few MHz using basic FSB adjustment.
> 
> One interesting footnote: There has been only one unlocked dual capable processor ever produced by Intel...that being the QX9775, launched with it's D5400XS motherboard, which together formed a platform called Skulltrail. Intel foolishly allowed all LGA771 Xeons (even the really cheap ones) to function on (and be overclocked by) this motherboard, which hurt the sales of the ultra-expensive QX9775 severely. They've used the poor sales of the QX9775 as justification ever since for not releasing a new version of Skulltrail.


- lutjens


----------



## gofasterstripes

Does anyone know if it has ever been done to edit a BOIS and unlock/modify any Multipliers or Straps/Availability or frequencies?

Maybe this sort of approach might work.

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/

It also occurs to me that Dual BIOS boards are likely to be safe candidates for BIOS hacking, as they won't* be bricked.

*just a guess at this point


----------



## tbob22

Good info here, glad to see the thread.









I'm sure I'll be chiming in assuming I find some deals on some x79/99 CPU's/Boards.

I came across this while I was researching the 16xx's. Not sure how common that is, or if it's even legit but it sure seems like a nice deal.









As far as 26xx's, the limitation is not bios related as far as I'm aware. There are a few boards that have the capability to overclock, and overclock just fine in single CPU scenarios using the 16xx's. But of course if you want to run dual CPU _(or even a single 26xx),_ then you are very limited to how far it can overclock.

Now, maybe there is something that can be done by modifying the chip itself, shorting pins or something along those lines. Since the chips are pretty cheap now, someone may want to experiment?


----------



## santi2104

im interested in this too, it would be nice to make a compete list of all the cpus that are unlocked and allow overclocks, i already have a x5650 on a secondary rig, and i wouldnt mind upgrading my 2600k to some hexacore for a decent price


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> im interested in this too, it would be nice to make a compete list of all the cpus that are unlocked and allow overclocks, i already have a x5650 on a secondary rig, and i wouldnt mind upgrading my 2600k to some hexacore for a decent price


Well you'd need to switch to 2011. As far as I'm aware 1155 is limited to four cores, I think the Xeon E3-11xx/12xx's do work though.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Well you'd need to switch to 2011. As far as I'm aware 1155 is limited to four cores, I think the Xeon E3-11xx/12xx's do work though.


of course im going to upgrade the motherboard as well, 2011 cpus dont fit on 1155 motherboards haha


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Just a heads up that the E5-1680v2 is the only unlocked Ivy Bridge 8-core in existence. Also the 1681v3 and up aren't really available in retail. If I remember correctly, they were made exclusively for Dell and HP and whatnot OEM servers. No guarantees they're unlocked, but I suppose it's possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Well you'd need to switch to 2011. As far as I'm aware 1155 is limited to four cores, I think the Xeon E3-11xx/12xx's do work though.


Up until Skylake that is. E3-1200 and E3-1200v2 work in most consumer LGA-1155 boards, and E3-1200v3 and v4 should work in most LGA-1150 boards. Skylake, the v5 lineup, isn't compatible with consumer chipsets. Why? No real reason. Seriously, it's locked down so you can't slap a cheap i7-equivalent in your consumer motherboard. Pretty scummy move on Intel's part in my opinion.


----------



## Space Marine

First of all, thanks for opening the thread!








A xeon 2011 spin off thread from the x58 one was really needed.









Now, lately I have been looking into 2011 xeons quite a bit, and that's what i found out.

If you want *x79/ddr3* (the only "relatively" cheap ones atm)

- There are *no 8 core CPUs in the single cpu series* (e5-1600 v1 and v2, E5-1680v2 is 8 cores but way too expensive - thks tbob22). If you want 8 cores, you have to go for e5-2600 and e5-4600, and none of these is unlocked.
- The single cpu series mimic the i7 in cache size (12-15, no 20mb ones)
- A slight overclock of v2 dual-series cpus might be possible: 



but reading around, not all the boards boot after increasing bclk, the increase is still minimal, and the cpu power limit might kick in.
Anyway, in the video they force somehow the turbo multiplier always on.


----------



## mouacyk

http://ark.intel.com/products/77912/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1680-v2-25M-Cache-3_00-GHz


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Take a look at CPU-World if you haven't. Great database on most processors that exist and some that don't.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/TYPE-Xeon%20E5-1600%20v2.html

Those are your unlocked Ivy Bridge options. Start exploring and you might find some CPUs and sockets you never thought existed.

EDIT: Oh right, another note. The E5-1620v3 is quad-core Haswell. It is better than the 4790K in all ways: soldered IHS, 10% cheaper, 150% more PCIe lanes, and 100% more memory channels. Source:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1620%20v3.html

It won't upgrade your 5960X, but it's more or less a 4790K with a lot of room to grow.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Great input here guys


----------



## gofasterstripes

Gee - there's: Matching Pair: Intel Xeon CPU E5-2670 SR0KX 2.60GHz 8-Core LGA2011 20MB QTY:2 on eBay right now.

BIN for £100 for a PAIR. Holy Moly. We have to unlock these chips. I might post in the BIOS mod forum. Surely if we can imitate the E5-1680 settings with the 2670 we'd be away...

EDIT @Mike486DX - would they fit in your board?


----------



## fragamemnon

I am subscribing to this thread.

P.S. I expected to see you here, mr. horned ponyman.


----------



## bill1024

I did not get any where with my E5-2670 overclocking on the Sabertooth X79. May buy a better CPU seems too good a board for a stock CPU. Then Ill have to buy another dual x79. It will never end!!! Can't have a CPU just laying around!!!
Tried the blck strap, lowered the CPU to 13x and the ram to 1033 and raised the blck strap 1 setting to 1.25 and could not boot.
So I do believe there is no overclocking these CPUs, except the E5-16xx and they are no cheaper than the i7 x79 CPUs.
I do know my E5-2670 is throttling down, I think it is wattage not heat. Using a water AIO and my temps is 60c
The Haswel is 100% faster than the x5660.. The X56xx takes 50% longer than the E5-2670 Sandy.doing prime grid (think prime95)

The X58 is still holding its own for sure. As far as game and programs that do not use the new instructions like AVX SAndy B, AVX F16C Ivy B,, AVX AVX2 F16C Haswell.
For me doing BOINC they make a huge difference. Here are times in seconds for primegrid (think prime95) I'll do Non-AVX project WCG maybe. Will be in a couple days

Sub-project. Sophie Germain Prime Search NO HT

Opteron 8425 6 core 3359 sec time in seconds

X5650 Stock 2213sec 6 core

X5660 4ghz 1553sec 6 core

E5-2670 stock 1023sec 8 core Sandy bridge

i5-3570s stock 852sec 4 core Ivy Bridge

i5-4570 stock 719sec 4 core Haswell


----------



## bill1024

Just putting this out there just in case some one doe not know
The E5-xxx V3 are not Socket 2011, they are socket 2011V3 I do believe the V3 will not work in a X79 board


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7773/intels-three-versions-of-socket-2011-not-compatible

So many variations.


----------



## smartdroid

There is already a thread on here on this.
So far 1650 and 1660 both v1 and v2 are confirmed to be unlocked as is the 1680 v2.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Xeon E5 List (Google Docs Spreadsheet)


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> There is already a thread on here on this.
> So far 1650 and 1660 both v1 and v2 are confirmed to be unlocked as is the 1680 v2.


Sounds good - where is it?

Thanks though!


----------



## smartdroid

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564465/psa-unlocked-8core-for-x79-if-you-cared


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Thread (An expensive option that should work) psa-unlocked-8core-for-x79-if-you-cared/0_40Are all Xeon's unlock?]


The 1680 is currently really expensive, though you're right it is the performance jump I was thinking of:







8 core @4.7GHz sounds good to me.

What is really needed is a hack to get the 26xx series working with the same multiplier flexibility.

EDIT: Chips with the VT-d bug might be worth even less for servers, but be great for gaming.


----------



## smartdroid

On X79 there are already cheap fully unlocked 6 core cpu's no need for Xeon's....it would be nice to unlock cheap 8 core cpu's...i'm writing these on my e5-2670 on a X79 board. Realistically it's never going to happen







It would be nice though...just imagine if you could unlock an eight core you could also unlock the 12 core variant


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Realistically it's never going to happen


What makes you think it never will? That we'll not figure it out?


----------



## smartdroid

Because that's how Intel makes the real money


----------



## gofasterstripes

If it's only about the money, then why are the Uniprocessors unlocked?


----------



## smartdroid

Not all of them, only the sku's I've listed above. Mostly because they are the same as the desktop equivalent...just more expensive and with some different instructions. The only CPU that have no desktop equivalent is the 1680 v2...but then again you've seen the price.


----------



## wirk

To give you the taste of reality I am running Xeon E5-1680v3 with 128 GB ECC RAM in a X99 motherboard. The Xeon overclocks up to 4.5 GHz with my watercooling, 4.2 GHz stable with heavy benchmarks.


----------



## gofasterstripes

What do you mean "a taste of reality"?

Sorry - I really don't understand


----------



## Dotachin

Very nice thread.
I for one am waiting to see if Skylake dual capable Xeons come with unlocked BCLK before retiring my X58 setup. Consumer Skylake showed a lot of promise in that regard.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think Skylake is going to be a bit weird. So, in the past, Intel has had a platform name for the general-purporse Uarch-EP chips, be it 1P, 2P, or 4P (P as in "processors," the number of CPUs on a motherboard). Additionally they have had a platform name for the very high-end 8P chips and their stripped-down 4P and sometimes 2P versions. For example, Haswell was Brickland-EX for the up-to-8-socket E7 line and Grantley-EP for the up-to-4-socket E5 line.

Skylake? It's a bit different. According to a questionably accurate slide, the Purley platform is _all_ multi-socket Xeons. There is a single-socket platform called Basin Falls using "Skylake Socket R." Socket R is a codename for LGA-2011, so expect a rehash of that. Purley is apparently supposed to be on socket LGA-3467 with hex-channel DDR4 memory - that's a 384-bit bus, the same as a certain company's current flagship - but 1) I have no idea if that is accurate and 2) if it is true it does not mean the single-socket Xeons and i7s will have those kinds of capabilities. Probably not if it's an LGA-2011"v4."



Spoiler: Warning: Might be lies!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I am subscribing to this thread.
> 
> P.S. I expected to see you here, mr. horned ponyman.












I have to do something with the weird knowledge I've accumulated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7773/intels-three-versions-of-socket-2011-not-compatible
> 
> So many variations.


LGA-2011, LGA-2011v1, and LGA-2011v3. Basically the same, but the differences are pretty important.

Compared to LGA-2011, I think the v3 revision for Haswell/Broadwell-E/EP has some pins changed to support the FIVR, the processors' integrated voltage regulators. Also DDR4 support kind of nukes any hope of backwards-compatibility (though there are a few niche Xeons that support DDR3).

The v1 revision for Ivy/Haswell/Broadwell-EX, supporting up to eight (!) sockets, also has some changes. If you look closely at the specs sheets, you'll see that processors on that socket only have 32 PCIe lanes rather than 40. Why? Well, it's the same silicon used in the -E and -EP lines, but the lanes are allocated for other purposes. I think it has to do with the QPI links - quick path interconnect, Intel's CPU to CPU link - being derived from PCIe and, well, eight sockets need a few more than normal.

I might be wrong on either count, but these are the most logical reasons I can think of that actually require a socket change. The alternative is that Intel doesn't want cheap and easy upgrades, but then again LGA-2011v1 hasn't changed for several generations, so... I don't know.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Skylake? It's a bit different. According to a questionably accurate slide, the Purley platform is _all_ multi-socket Xeons. There is a single-socket platform called Basin Falls using "Skylake Socket R." Socket R is a codename for LGA-2011, so expect a rehash of that. Purley is apparently supposed to be on socket LGA-3467 with hex-channel DDR4 memory - that's a 384-bit bus, the same as a certain company's current flagship - but 1) I have no idea if that is accurate and 2) if it is true it does not mean the single-socket Xeons and i7s will have those kinds of capabilities. Probably not if it's an LGA-2011"v4."


Yeah I heard the same, an "EVGA SR-2" successor board with socket LGA-3467 would be the first real thing to upgrade into in a long time imo. I don't want to miss that train again.
I mean I won't even push that thing but oh my the power


----------



## gofasterstripes

These guys are modding BIOS's for EVGA X79 Dark supporting E5-2670.

It seems to me that we need to replace the BIOS entry for the 2670 with one the same, but with unlocked multipliers. Or, if this isn't possible, with an entry from another, faster CPU of the same die/stepping?

I'm waiting on the BIOS-mods forum to time me in and post.


----------



## smartdroid

What are you even talking about?

The guy is by no means modding the BIOS for supporting the E5-2670 because it already does. He just talking some noobish stuff about power limits settings on linux running mprime.

So your master plan to unlock intel locked cpu's is google search and bios-mods forum? I liked the idea of shorting pins better...


----------



## RX7-2nr

I think I found my next upgrade, it just makes sense.


----------



## Quantium40

I seriously doubt the ability to unlock Intel chip multipliers exists. As far as I know, (which isn't a lot) is that the ability to up the multiplier is physically disabled on the chip so that no amount of firmware editing will make any difference.

Of course, there are cases where it did make a difference like the famous AMD Phenom II that could unlock "disabled" cores and cache. I think Intel has a smooth enough operation going so that it can physically modify chips into permanently different categories.

As far as Xeon overclocking setups go:

1. 771 socket Xeons can fit in socket 775 and overclocked via FSB. This ship probably sailed a while ago. I imagine 775 are hard to come by these days. 775 native xeons are practically the same thing as C2Q.

2. 1366 Xeons can fit in most consumer boards and be overclocked via FSB. I think some consumer boards can possibly even work with ECC ram in this combo. A very few 1366 ES hex core chips had unlocked multipliers, and one even was a double socket chip. 1366 boards expensive these days.

3. LGA 2011 multi-socket Xeons can be overclocked a few percent via FSB, but thats it. E5 1650, and E5 1660 V1/V2s are pretty decent prices on the bay right now and are unlocked. And of course, the massively expensive E5 1680v2 exists.

4. Don't know a lot about LGA 2011v3, but I imagine its more expensive to get these chips than the consumer version right now.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Sorry, to clarify, as this is "my thread"

Value for money upgrades are a hobby of mine. I have a long history of unlocking/overclocking/modding things from all my interests and hobbies to get performance much better than the manufacturer intended/enabled. Computing is a hobby of mine too, so here we are...

The aim of this thread is to find a way of taking advantage of the cheapest chips, wherever possible. The 1660 is a 6 Core part going on ebay for £200, the 2670 is an 8 Core 20MB L3 part going for £120 for two. I don't mind what post-X58 Xeon overclocking _you_ post about in this thread, but _I_ will be mostly posting about 26xx chips because they're so damn cheap. I'm interested to find a way to unlock them, or to hack any other way to enable 4+GHz operation. I suspect a way to reliably support and overclock these chips would be appreciated by the community,

And I am sure we'd all be interested if we knew it already worked, but AFAIK it's not been done...yet.

When funds allow I will purchase a board and some chips, meanwhile, I am able to spend some time researching and collecting information, seeing as no-one has [yet*] sent me a free motherboard I cannot do more than research and discuss/share ideas at this point. One of the wonderful things about the internet is that I can write about things like this, and there's no external time pressure, we just join-in and work together when we want, because we can. It's great to have this freedom and this community knowledge.

@smartdroid : I would prefer it if you posted ideas or results rather than say I'm crazy, however I won't take offense and I won't argue on this thread without proof to argue about. This is SRSBSNS









*I am not begging. But I won't say "No" either


----------



## gofasterstripes

The link I posted late for me last night seems to contain modification of registers or bits to modify the TDP envelope of a 2670 when running an OS.

The discussion seems to be based around the BIOS support for the chip? I am currently unfamiliar with some terminology for this subject, I will have to learn it. "PKG_RAPL_POWER_LIMIT" seems to be an MSR and caught my attention because we're talking about the subject of the communication and configuration between the CPU and the BIOS and [perhaps?] the OS.

A way to modify the declaration of functions/configuration in these services seems to me to be an avenue worth exploring.

The poster says "...the real sticking issue seems to be the `Control Time Limit' setting that goes along with the Wattage. There's no way to change it in the BIOS from what I can tell and it's being programmed for only 1s. The SuperMicro server board I was cross checking things with sets it's to 8.8s. It was turboing above the package TDP of 115W, but the control time was short enough I never really saw it! _If I manually write the MSR I've been able to get it to actually turbo up to 3.0GHz on all cores (for up to ~54s at least! AVX Small FFTs in mprime shows as pulling ~142W @3.0GHz_!)."

So, he's modified something to override some of the limitations of the CPU.

This looks very interesting to me. Is this not data sent to the CPU after boot? This piqued my interest. The result might be the same as others have mentioned:
Quote:


> A slight overclock of v2 dual-series cpus might be possible .......in the video they force somehow the turbo multiplier always on.


Regarding BIOS mods forum: Maybe you already know about exactly what facilities this enables, but I don't, yet. Check out this:
http://donovan6000.blogspot.nl/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html

I mentioned steppings/dies because if we're going to try to invoke the configuration from another chip, it had better be the same silicon or it's even less likely to work!

So, what I was thinking was - is it possible to patch a BIOS so that the 2670 is detected as another chip and therefore enable settings that are "out of spec"? OK Intel will want to prevent these mods, but as we saw recently with the Skylake Microcode patch and overclock-****-block sometimes glitches can be found, and they are mostly going to be concerned about remarking etc, and I doubt they will have put as much engineering into preventing any individual from taking their chips and messing with their BIOS etc, slowly, at their own risk, and overclocking ONE chip at a time. My method is always to start with the most simple options.

Looking at the Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1600/E5-2600/E5-4600 Product Families Datasheet (which I note is common across the 16xx and the 26xx chips, again making me think imitating the 16xx might be possible) there's entries for "RdPkgConfig() & WrPkgConfig() CPU Thermal and Power Optimization Services Summary" (Table2-8 p48) contains this entry:



Again, this looked of interest.

*Is anyone here able to try any sort of experiment with this function?* Replicating snclawson's result of Extending the Turbo timer (I think he's using Rd/WrPkgConfig) would be a good start

I was going to post in the BIOS-mods forum incase we can get some information concerning my hypothesis. Other methods should also be considered, that's the point of starting the thread.

Shorting pins, eerk, at a guess it's possible to try something like this, however, that sounds rather risky! Better to identify and block the pins that would allow CPU features to be read? But then we'd need a BIOS that ignored the inevitable error/halt that would result in a blank result at boot.

EDIT: BIOS-Mods post on this topic: here and here.

Thread #2^10 on their CPU Upgrade support Forum! I will take this as "good luck"


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> To give you the taste of reality I am running Xeon E5-1680v3 with 128 GB ECC RAM in a X99 motherboard. The Xeon overclocks up to 4.5 GHz with my watercooling, 4.2 GHz stable with heavy benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> What do you mean "a taste of reality"?
> Sorry - I really don't understand


I got impression there is here a lot of speculations about Xeons so I gave my real example to taste







Continuing further on what is real: single-socket Xeons are unlocked which my case illustrates. The difference between the Xeon E5-1680v3 and i7 5960X is that only Xeon supports ECC memory which is not of primary need. Dual socket Xeons are locked and there is good reason for this: overclocking of dual processor systems is not a good idea due to potential stability problems. Selection between the higher core dual-socket processor and single-socket processor system may benefit from taking into account overclocking capabilities of the single processor. With overclocking a single-socket processor can be faster than locked dual-socket with bigger number of cores. That should be analyzed with the type of applications which will be used. There are very few single applications which are optimized to use more than 8 cores but almost all applications get advantage from higher clock speed.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I entirely agree with the above.

Part of this is just to see what can be done, part is to see how useful it is.

Many cores AND high clockspeed is the holy grail, however!


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

I just bought myself a E5 2670

I am concerned about the single threaded performance a bit though, do you think I could pull a BCLK overclock on it? I've searched around on the web and people either don't do it much or simply just aren't able to.

I will be running, as of now, a E5 2670 and a Asus P9X79 (The processor was already bought, caught it at 85€ and couldn't just let go of it, but still didn't get the board.).

Anyone got some insights on it?

Mine is a retail version, not engineering sample.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> I just bought myself a E5 2670
> 
> I am concerned about the single threaded performance a bit though, do you think I could pull a BCLK overclock on it? I've searched around on the web and people either don't do it much or simply just aren't able to.
> 
> I will be running, as of now, a E5 2670 and a Asus P9X79 (The processor was already bought, caught it at 85€ and couldn't just let go of it, but still didn't get the board.).
> 
> Anyone got some insights on it?
> 
> Mine is a retail version, not engineering sample.


3Ghz, with a small bclk of around 103-105, ~3.1Ghz. not so great, but not terrible neither. You are getting a lot for the price though!

I paid $80 usd shipped for mine that's coming.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

I didn't look much into it, I googled 3820 overclocking because I knew it was a locked chip to see how far an X79 board could push it, I saw 125mhz on the BCLK and jumped on it, I think I might regret it? Because I will still be buying the board and it's not going to be under 220€.

I currently am running a X5650 on a Sabertooth X58 that can't overclock, so I thought about jumping on this but, I'm not too sure after getting to know the BCLK possibilities of overclocking.

Single Core performance would be amazing for gaming since I still do it every now and then.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hmm you're worried about the SC performance?

It should run a little better than the [email protected] How was that? What's the rest of the system going to be?


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

NZXT H440 White
Asus Sabertooth X58 (replaced by an Asus P9X79 soon)
Intel Xeon X5650 @3.5Ghz (replaced by an Intel Xeon e5 2670 soon)
Kingston HyperX FURY 12GB DDR3 1600Mhz 3x4GB triple channel (probably going to pick up a fourth stick for quad channel, 4x8 = 16GB DDR3 1600)
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC 2048MB GDDR5 (1158Mhz, staying for now)
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
WD Blue 1TB
Raijintek Triton 240mm in PUSH
Corsair VS650 (Will be replaced by another power supply, not sure what though)


----------



## gofasterstripes

I would be extremely interested in any benchmarks you can use to compare the systems. If you could leave it at 12GB, before you run them that would be cool too.

I'm guessing a slight slowdown in Your Max framerates

Assuming a slight boost from the cache and Arch*, I guess you're looking at (3.1*1.08)/3.5*100% performance in single threaded. That's 95-95% of the X5650

And

You would have have ((3.1*1.08)*8) / ((3.5)*6) or 127% of the 5650 for Multicore/Physics.

Cinebench would be a fair test of straight CPU horsepower. I use R15 for comparisons.

*IIRC Kana-Maru's test results on X58.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> 3Ghz, with a small bclk of around 103-105, ~3.1Ghz. not so great, but not terrible neither. You are getting a lot for the price though!


Both my friend and a video SpaceMarine posted mention using Software in the OS to further adjust BCLK.




Here you can see the BCLK being raised from 105 to 114MHz in the OS. That's given him 3.39GHz and probably would surpass the X5650 at 3.5 in every test.


----------



## PontiacGTX

then just the e5 1660 v1/v2/v3 and 1680 v2/3 are unlocked


----------



## Moparman

My E5-1660 SB-E is 5ghz on air 6c/12T


----------



## mr. biggums

this will be an interesting thread to keep an eye on question does anyone have a confirmation on the 2670 v2 and v3 being unlocked or not? I doubt we will see much on the v3 since its still pricey but the v2 being a 10 core and sitting around $300 on ebay is attractive (think it's an ES if anyone looks for it).


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi - I just found this, which looks of interest:
Quote:


> While the 3632QM is indeed a locked processor, and **by default**, you won't have much ability to overclock, aside from increasing your TDP limits IF your manufacturer allows it via BIOS setting.
> 
> HOWEVER, us overclockers don't care for defaults and locks and limits, right? With this CPU, depending on what chipset/mobo you have, almost always you can gain short/long term TDP turbo boost control. And if you have one of these chipsets (some may be desktop ones): Z77, Z75, QM77, QS77, UM77, HM77, then you can 100% always always gain BCLK control. In other words, you can increase the default 100 MHz reference clock (BCLK) to ~104+ depending on your particular motherboard. Since the max single core multiplier for this CPU is 32, and you increase BCLK by at least +3 ending with 103 MHz; you will have gained 99 MHz which is basically the same thing as adding +1 to your turbo multipliers as well as increasing PCIe/SATA speeds and boost ur eGPU performance (if you have one). This can also be a bad thing, but I won't get into that since you can just google it.
> 
> Here is how to do it; for gaining turbo TDP control, you need to set a setting in your BIOS called "Turbo PWR Limit MSR Lock" and set that to disabled. Afterwards, you'll be able to change your short/long turbo TDP limits in Intel XTU, throttlestop, etc. If you happen to have a locked BIOS or you do not have this setting, you can use an IFR structure extractor (plenty can be found via simple googling) to extract the correct decompressed module of your BIOS, this will then produce a .txt file with your BIOS settings. You just find the Turbo PWR Limit MSR Lock setting, find its variable hex value, boot into EFI Shell (grub) to change the NVRAM variable to 0x00 and reboot. And you will have turbo tdp control.
> 
> *BCLK unlocking is significantly more difficult to do for the first time and will take me to long to tell you how. So, the short version is it involves unlocking your flash descriptor and then dumping, modifying and finally flashing your newly modified Intel ME FW. Then of course followed by a reboot, and you should have BCLK control in Intel XTU.*
> 
> Sorry for the thread necro but it seems none of these replies go in depth or clearly answer the OP's question.


Here

That username also leads to this post - giving fuller details.

OK, we're talking X79/99 but still, this looks very interesting. I think the bit about Turbo Unlock function is built into motherboards, but the BCLK full control?

Is anyone here up to the task of trying the approach listed above? Or similar, if you know better about how to do it...

@bill1024 This might be of interest to you too, or as I mentioned before, try a Software OC in Windows, like in the video above?


----------



## rup1u5

Hi all!

Here's my 1650:


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rup1u5*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's my 1650:


Can you run Cinebench R15 multi and single core tests, and post your result?


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

@gofasterstripes so this means we can unlock the bclk overclocking potential on Xeon chips?


----------



## gofasterstripes

@MikeTheBlueFox

Actually, I don't think it exactly the same thing as we need, I was in a bit of a hurry yesterday, sorry.

I think this is more about establishing BClk control on systems where ANY BClk adjust is disabled, which shouldn't be the case with a consumer overclocking MoBo. However, it's still the sort of low-level hack I think might be of use to us here, so I am chasing various leads related to it. I'll post back with anything I find of use.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

@gofasterstripes so, if we have a X79 board that will natively accept BCLK changes, it won't be beneficial?


----------



## gofasterstripes

In that case it won't add an additional feature, AFAIK.

Would be interesting to test on a server board.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

I'm still stuck between an X79 board and a Server board, they're both expensive so my choices aren't really that colorful lol


----------



## gofasterstripes

Seeing as my above post is speculatory, it would only be right of me to say a Consumer board is a safer bet.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Alright so I'm kind of confused now, the board I'm getting, went on Asus' website, said that it supports max 64GB of RAM, but then when I go to the spec list on that same website, it says up to 128GB. Confused? It's an X79 platform.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Alright so I'm kind of confused now, the board I'm getting, went on Asus' website, said that it supports max 64GB of RAM, but then when I go to the spec list on that same website, it says up to 128GB. Confused? It's an X79 platform.


Possibly published at different times. Non-ECC or unbuffered 16GB DIMMs are relatively new, and the max of 64GB was probably when 8GB was the largest.


----------



## bill1024

I think it is the CPU that supports the memory since that is where the controller is, right?
Remember the i7-920 could only support 24gb but the x5660 xeon could support 256gb
Many people are running 48gb on the x58 boards that say 24gb


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It has to do with buffered memory too. 128GB RDIMMs (Xeon only) exist while UDIMMs cap out at 16GB.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Well just got an email, my e5 2670 should be here by Friday.

Going to check to see if I haven't been scammed off a cpu and buy the mobo after the cpu gets here.


----------



## Blackstare

I am running a Xeon E5-2670 on a MSI X79-GD45 8D, so far so good, paired it with a Radeon R9 390.

I got this CPU for free because the server blew up the motherboard and was decomissioned.

I tried to overclock but I cannot get past 106Mhz BCLK, that's too bad because I'd really like to get more Mhz out of this beast.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Sandy Bridge through Broadwell don't bclk overclock. Too much is tied to it. Skylake and Westmere just have it associated with the CPU, plus things like IGP and memory. No bus speeds though.


----------



## Cyb3r

blown up mobo? those are rare tho i remember an incident with an engineering sample xeon a long time back in the place i used to be an admin the thermal throthling didn't work properly on the testbed let's say imploded servers make a nice noise XD


----------



## dagget3450

Hello, saw this thread and i have just built a game box with e5 2670 at the heart. Overclocking is very limited if at all, i am at 107 bclk so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10921680?



So far its rocking decently. Gonna play with it more but im 3.53ghz turbo for now.



It's absurd this chip is 63$, if you have or can find a x79 board cheap its a decent rig.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Holy crap, $63 for that?! That's like $250 for a 16-core server!









Sadly you likely won't be able to overclock much more. But then, for the price you paid, anything extra is a bonus.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Holy crap, $63 for that?! That's like $250 for a 16-core server!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly you likely won't be able to overclock much more. But then, for the price you paid, anything extra is a bonus.


Hehe, yeah this is a build for a friend, he need something cheap but still can game okay. I am going to give it a good run through, i don't intend to Oc much at all anyways because he likes a stable trouble free rig.

If i can find anything interesting ill post here but i don't expect much more out of it really.


----------



## gofasterstripes

What's with the 50% Utilization scores?


----------



## dagget3450

I didnt run anything other than opening the monitoring software, but to be sure ill check it later this afternoon


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Guys, I found this guy selling shelf display boards for really cheap, I've got three options, which one should I go for?

Asus Sabertooth X79 - 110€
Asus P9X79 Pro - 200€
Asus ROG Rampage IV Formula - 140€

Going to be running a Xeon e5 2670 (SandyBridge-EP)


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Guys, I found this guy selling shelf display boards for really cheap, I've got three options, which one should I go for?
> 
> Asus Sabertooth X79 - 110€
> Asus P9X79 Pro - 200€
> Asus ROG Rampage IV Formula - 140€
> 
> Going to be running a Xeon e5 2670 (SandyBridge-EP)


i would probably just go for the sabertooth fot the price but if your willing to splurge for the pro go for that, I personally owned the formula it only has 4 dimm slots and its vrm's overheated a lot until i put it underwater.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Holy crap, $63 for that?! That's like $250 for a 16-core server!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly you likely won't be able to overclock much more. But then, for the price you paid, anything extra is a bonus.


Yep! I originally bought my E5-2670 pair for 67 dollars a piece and currently waiting on the Z9PE-D8 WS board I bought from Bigblock at the marketplace to arrive to build my 16 core CAD/CAE Workstation.









Last week I saw them around 65 a piece but man if it drops close to 50.... These chips are a steal if not already!


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4458/asus_sabertooth_x79_intel_x79_motherboard_review/index13.html

The Sabretooth Line has had many noteable models. Highly unlikely it's a bad choice....if it has the features you need, that is.

"There's a lot when it comes to the Sabertooth line and what it ultimately all comes down to is that ASUS create this motherboard that carries with it a massive 5 year warranty. For people who hold their system for a significant amount of time, this is a real bonus. Considering the associated cost of an X79 system, the chances are you'll probably not be upgrading any time soon."


----------



## TheReciever

posting to sub for later reference.


----------



## bill1024

The price is raising, 71-74$ and raising, still a good buy.

I like the X79 Sabertooth, runs my E5-2670 just fine. Still the turbo downclocks running BOINC primegrid, stays where it should running BOINC WCG.
Not temp related, it is the wattage doing it.
Can't wait for the V2 Ivy bridge prices to plummet.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> What's with the 50% Utilization scores?


i checked and it was due to the fact i didnt run anything in the background. i put 100% load across all cores just fine.

last snapshot of setting i think i am going to stick with.
107bclk - [email protected] - 3.2/3.5ghz turbo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








gonna run some games now and see how well it does.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice work dude!

Something else that it of note to builds with this many cores, is the potential for DX12 to utilise them better than DX11.

I await results from DX12 Benches on the 6 and 8 core builds with great interest!

Also - damn I really need to buy one of these chips ASAP!


----------



## Dhiru

Assuming the throwaway price of the processors, I really wish x79 boards were cheaper. They are currently as costly as their Haswell x99 counterparts. The cheapest that I could find locally was an Asus x79 Deluxe for around $250.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The price is raising, 71-74$ and raising, still a good buy.


Yes. I have been checking with the prices closely and they seem to have increased almost $10 from the past few weeks.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Where do you find these prices ??


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Ebay. It's your best bet for old server hardware.


----------



## dagget3450

Look for the sellers like in California or Texas that have sold tons of them. Ive ordered at least 4 times from them types and never had an issue.


----------



## tbob22

Well, picked up an e5-1650 for $150 and an x79 Deluxe for $150.
12 SATA3, 6 USB3 and onboard WIFI? Sounds good to me.








Should come very close to breaking even after selling my current board/CPU.

I'll update on how well it clocks.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Well, picked up an e5-1650 for $150 and an x79 Deluxe for $150.
> 12 SATA3, 6 USB3 and onboard WIFI? Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should come very close to breaking even after selling my current board/CPU.
> 
> I'll update on how well it clocks.


how did you find a cheap e5 1650?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> how did you find a cheap e5 1650?


This one? Sandy Bridge versions are under $250 in any case. Ivy Bridge isn't much better than the 4930k.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> This one? Sandy Bridge versions are under $250 in any case. Ivy Bridge isn't much better than the 4930k.


I did see that ES. I wanted a non-es, and they normally go for around $175-$200 so I waited for a better deal.


----------



## Blackstare

I just scored a Gigabyte X99MM-Gaming 5 on ebay, lets hope that I find a reasonably priced Xeon v3!!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> I just scored a Gigabyte X99MM-Gaming 5 on ebay, lets hope that I find a reasonably priced Xeon v3!!


Very nice. Although v3's are still pretty expensive, I've seen some 1650 v3's go for ~$80 but I'm not sure if that was legit.

Just got my x79 Deluxe from B&H. Supposedly "Used". Looks brand new to me, maybe open box but that's about it, the accessories/io shield are sealed. Not bad for $150.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Just got my x79 Deluxe from B&H. Supposedly "Used". Looks brand new to me, maybe open box but that's about it, the accessories/io shield are sealed. Not bad for $150.


Wow, that's a steal. Are there more of these beauties available?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Wow, that's a steal. Are there more of these beauties available?


I think the one I got was the last one. Here is where I found it, more may come in stock.


----------



## tbob22

Got it all up and running. Looking good. Sitting at 4.4ghz 1.3v, max temps with smallffts/avx are around 70c. Ram is running in triple channel at 2400mhz without issue, will have to see if that stands true when I add another stick. Cinebench is getting around 1135 which seems about right. That's about 11% faster than my x5670 at the same speed.

I ran a few benches before swapping boards to compare the two platforms. I'll post the results in a few days when I get a chance to run all of it on the new board.









Edit: They just released a bios for this board yesterday. How strange. Wonder if it supports NVME booting without modding now.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks for the feedback. Dire finances are holding me off this ATM... :/


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Got it all up and running. Looking good. Sitting at 4.4ghz 1.3v, max temps with smallffts/avx are around 70c. Ram is running in triple channel at 2400mhz without issue, will have to see if that stands true when I add another stick. Cinebench is getting around 1135 which seems about right. That's about 11% faster than my x5670 at the same speed.
> 
> I ran a few benches before swapping boards to compare the two platforms. I'll post the results in a few days when I get a chance to run all of it on the new board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: They just released a bios for this board yesterday. How strange. Wonder if it supports NVME booting without modding now.


Damn that's hot for such a low clock....do you have a hyper 212 evo or something?!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Damn that's hot for such a low clock....do you have a hyper 212 evo or something?!


No, it's a UH14s with dual A15's. It doesn't seem bad to me, slightly higher temps than my x5670 was at 4.44ghz (68c max). Maybe I should recheck my thermal paste?


----------



## smartdroid

Comparing to my 3930K and 4930k looks kinda high.

Here is my 3930k with a Corsair H100i.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1790#post_24801404


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Comparing to my 3930K and 4930k looks kinda high.
> 
> Here is my 3930k with a Corsair H100i.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1790#post_24801404


Yeah it does seem a little high compared to that. Although I let p95 run for about an hour so that may be part of it.

I'll re-apply the thermal paste as idle temps to seem a little high as well.


----------



## Moparman

The E5-1660 is a nice chip for X79 the SB-e can mostly hit 4.5+ with ease. not sure how the V2 does but I'm in hunt of the 8core E5-1680V2 for X79. A good start for X99 would be the E5-16xx but I would go for the E5-1660 V3 as it's an unlocked 8 core Same as the 5960X only way lower cost.


----------



## smartdroid

Not really, the extra cache makes no real world diference, 3930K/4930K were always such better value for money that it hurts....









IB-E is much cooler than SB-E if you keep it in the "sweet spot" zone!! My 4930K does 4.5GHz with less than stock VID under 50ºC prime 95......stable 4.8GHz [email protected] not worth it! But sometimes a 4.5GHz IB-e can beat a 5GHz SB-e cpu


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> The E5-1660 is a nice chip for X79 the SB-e can mostly hit 4.5+ with ease. not sure how the V2 does but I'm in hunt of the 8core E5-1680V2 for X79. A good start for X99 would be the E5-16xx but I would go for the E5-1660 V3 as it's an unlocked 8 core Same as the 5960X only way lower cost.


I'm also on the lookout for a good deal on a 1680v2, we'll see if they drop to reasonable prices.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Not really, the extra cache makes no real world diference, 3930K/4930K were always such better value for money that it hurts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IB-E is much cooler than SB-E if you keep it in the "sweet spot" zone!! My 4930K does 4.5GHz with less than stock voltage under 50ºC prime 95......stable 4.8GHz [email protected] not worth it! But sometimes a 4.5GHz IB-e can beat a 5GHz SB-e cpu


I think you are just super lucky or have some jets on your h100. The stock fans on the h100 in most reviews hit around 65c at 4.4-4.5ghz on a 3930k.


----------



## smartdroid

I think you have no experience in this platform to even start a discussion about it









You just have been unlucky and have a paper weight in place of a CPU

My 3930K does this on a crappy sabertooth, when i got the time i wil place it in my RIVE and put some scores out....


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I think you have no experience in this platform to even start a discussion about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have been unlucky and have a paper weight in place of a CPU
> 
> My 3930K does this on a crappy sabertooth, when i got the time i wil place it in my RIVE and put some scores out....


It is true, I haven't messed with x79 much yet.

As I said, it sounds like you have good chip. I probably got an average one, but more testing will tell.

No need to get rude.









And this thread is about Xeon's so we are going a bit off topic discussing i7's _(even though they are similar)._


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is a couple of screenie's of some 1680 v2 benchmarks:





The 2670 V1 came in, might try it this weekend to see if it works.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is a couple of screenie's of some 1680 v2 benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2670 V1 came in, might try it this weekend to see if it works.


Very nice, that thing is a monster.


----------



## smartdroid

on the other hand a couple of E5-2670 that cost around 130$ put that 1K chip to shame











That chip as it sits have no real value for what it costs


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> on the other hand a couple of E5-2670 that cost around 130$ put that 1K chip to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That chip as it sits have no real value for what it costs


Makes sense with twice as many cores. Single threaded performance isn't going to be too good though.

But yeah, at the current going price the 1680v2 is way too much.

Although this seemed pretty good. Not sure if it's legit though.


----------



## smartdroid

Damn...i would bought that in a heart beat









I guess i'm not looking hard enough...


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Damn...i would bought that in a heart beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'm not looking hard enough...


Me too, it was already sold by the time I saw it. They do normally go for over 1k.


----------



## tbob22

Here are the comparison results:

We already know there is not much difference in gaming until you get into very powerful multi card setups, so I won't be comparing that.
*
x58*
Board: P6T6 WS Revolution
CPU: x5670 @ 200x22 4.4ghz 1.325v
NB: 3200mhz
Memory: 2000mhz 10-11-10-1 Triple Channel
Turbo Disabled
Browser: Firefox Developer Edition 46.0a2

*x79*
Board: x79 Deluxe
CPU: e5-1650 v1 @ 100x44 4.4ghz 1.3v
Memory: 2400mhz 11-12-11-1 Triple Channel
Turbo Disabled
Browser: Firefox Developer Edition 46.0a2

*Lightroom CC 2015*
*Time to export 100 12mp 12bit NEF's to 100% sRGB JPG's*
- x58 500gb 840 Evo SATA2: 2:10 min
- x58 5tb Toshiba USB3: 2:23 min
- x79 500gb 840 Evo SATA3: 1:54 min
- x79 5tb Toshiba USB3: 2:02 min

*Cinebench R15*
- x58 Multithread: 1005
- x58 Single thread: 132
- x79 Multithread: 1134
- x79 Single thread: 146

*Photoshop CC 2015*
*Radial Blur filter test*
- x58: 13.0s
- x79: 11.6s

*Mozilla Kraken*
- x58: 1142.0ms
- x79: 985.7ms

*Google Octane v2*
- x58: 31,246 points
- x79: 36,121 points

*Crystaldiskmark x64*
840 Evo on x58 setup:


840 Evo on x79 setup:


Really no surprises, about 10-20% improvement on average, other than the SSD speeds of course.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks for taking the time to write that up


----------



## Blackstare

I have to opportunity to get a Xeon E5-2637v3 for cheap, what do you think of it? It's only 4 cores though but I dont have too mucho to spend right now because I also have to buy RAM and PSU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How cheap? E5-1620v3 is quad-core I think, unlocked, and actually cheaper than a 4790K at $300 MSRP. Keep in mind that multi socket CPUs like the E5-2637v3 are locked. In that case it's comparable to an E3-1230v3 and up, effectively a locked i7 with ECC support, on LGA-1150.


----------



## Blackstare

About 150 bucks, I know its locked, but Im going to have to sell my current rig in order to get the money to get one of the fancy Xeons lol,


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> About 150 bucks, I know its locked, but Im going to have to sell my current rig in order to get the money to get one of the fancy Xeons lol,


That's a good price. You can always sell it for $200-300 once you find something else.


----------



## gofasterstripes

hoi hoi

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asrock-non-z170-bclk-overclocking-motherboards,31362.html

This could be another interesting development. Bypassing the internal clock generation mechanism is exactly the sort of thing I am thinking of when I say "hardware hacking".

Surely a full pinout would reveal which pins accept the timing signals? Perhaps selectively decoupling core timing connections between board and chip and then feeding another timing signal in [we'll need very thing wires]. In the case linked above there is a separate connection for timing the core from the other components, I wonder if this is the case on 2011 Vx?

We just need a person with spare boards, benchtop frequency generators and time. Any volunteers?









EDIT: Datasheets

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga-2011-datasheet-vol-1.html
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga-2011-guide.html


----------



## Blackstare

So this clock generator lets the user overclock via BCLK like the old glory days?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> So this clock generator lets the user overclock via BCLK like the old glory days?


Skylake can do that already. Basically, Sandy Bridge integrated a lot of stuff into the bclk, in particular the PCIe clock. This held true up until Broadwell, so bclk overclocks were 5MHz on a good day. Increasing the multiplier was the only way to get good overclocks.

Skylake disconnected it, and the PCIe signal uses a different clock, making overclocking that way actually viable again. And Intel, not wanting to risk sales of their K chips, has locked it down because moneys. For obvious reasons though, if you have a K chip, you'll probably be messing with the multiplier almost exclusively, so that "feature" is a bit pointless without a workaround like this.

Don't expect to see it on server boards, but I could certainly see ASRock's X190 (or whatever it'll be called) board using this sort of device.


----------



## tbob22

Was able to optimize my volts a bit. This isn't Prime stable I'm sure.


For 24/7 I ended up at [email protected]~1.22v using offset as summer is coming up and my AC doesn't always work that great. Maxes around 62c in P95.
Also CPU-Z doen't read the voltages right so I have to use AIDA64 too see the volts in windows.

A few power comparisons, I took some notes from my setup before I swapped the board, this is with a few USB hubs, four internal HDD's, two SSD's, four external HDD's via usb3 and lots of other stuff plugged in. Same on both systems, no GPU overclock.

[email protected] 1.325v+P6T6
All power saving options enabled
Idle: 150-160w
Small FFTs: 380-390w
Small FFTs+Furmark: 650-700w

[email protected] 1.275v (via offset)+x79 Deluxe
All power saving options enabled
Idle: 120-130w
Small FFTs: 330-340w
Small FFTs+Furmark: 600-650w

Not really that much different overall, probably more to do with everything that's plugged in.


----------



## smartdroid

Now that looks a lot better! Give it a try with 125bclk strap and manual voltage, it makes a world of difference on my cpu for benching.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Basically, Sandy Bridge integrated a lot of stuff into the bclk, in particular the PCIe clock. This held true up until Broadwell, so bclk overclocks were 5MHz on a good day. Increasing the multiplier was the only way to get good overclocks. ##########_I haven't seen if the pinout really has only one master timing signal yet_
> 
> Skylake disconnected it, and the PCIe signal uses a different clock, making overclocking that way actually viable again.
> 
> Don't expect to see it on server boards, but I could certainly see ASRock's X190 (or whatever it'll be called) board using this sort of device. ############## _or a DIY mod on SB if there is a secondary input_


----------



## GHADthc

Edit: Sorry, messed up the format of the post.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Skylake can do that already. Basically, Sandy Bridge integrated a lot of stuff into the bclk, in particular the PCIe clock. This held true up until Broadwell, so bclk overclocks were 5MHz on a good day. Increasing the multiplier was the only way to get good overclocks.
> 
> Skylake disconnected it, and the PCIe signal uses a different clock, making overclocking that way actually viable again. And Intel, not wanting to risk sales of their K chips, has locked it down because moneys. For obvious reasons though, if you have a K chip, you'll probably be messing with the multiplier almost exclusively, so that "feature" is a bit pointless without a workaround like this.
> 
> Don't expect to see it on server boards, but I could certainly see ASRock's X190 (or whatever it'll be called) board using this sort of device.


http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20E3V5%20Performance%20GamingOC/ ...pretty interesting little board right here, the only thing that disappoints me about it is the lack of M.2 support.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Now that looks a lot better! Give it a try with 125bclk strap and manual voltage, it makes a world of difference on my cpu for benching.


I haven't been able to get 125mhz strap to post, I'm probably missing something simple like a voltage adjustment. I'll have to experiment a bit, haven't messed with it too much. For benching I did set all of the voltages manually.

It seems like voltages past 1.275v or so and temps start really jumping up. For that Cinebench run at 1.325v in the bios temps were hitting low 70's. I wouldn't be surprised if Prime would hit 85c or so but of course I didn't try. I may grab a D15 and see if that helps.


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## tbob22

D15S on the way, had an Amazon gift card so it ended up at $55.







Hoping for about 4.6 for 24/7 usage.


----------



## tbob22

D15S results:


Temps are well under control even at these settings, it hit around 67c or so.
I tried 5ghz, but I couldn't get it to finish a run, I went up to 1.42v but it would still error out. Not wanting to kill the CPU.









Temps are very much improved over the U14S. At 4.6/1.3v it's sitting around 65c in Prime now.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Great result dude! Thanks for taking the time to write it up.

It is possible that I may have a job again soon









May be able to buy and board and get on this soon if so.


----------



## gofasterstripes

More info from AnandTech about OC on locked Skylake chips. Looks like Supermicro is taking the baton.

http://anandtech.com/show/10127/overclockable-core-i3-supermicro-c7h170-m-intel-core-i3-6100te-review

Might be best to choose another chip to OC though


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, it's a good article, but they chose awful hardware. That's an i3 with a x27 multiplier. If you crank up the bclk to 150MHz, you just barely get past 4GHz. Which is nice, I suppose, if you're looking to match a faster i3...

...But that's silly, since a faster i3 isn't much more. An i3-6300 has a x38 (!) multiplier. 130MHz on the bclk is nearly 5GHz. I'd expect it to be very competitive with the entry level i5s when cores are needed, and it would become one of the fastest single-core CPUs in existence. All that wrapped up in under 100W.


----------



## gofasterstripes

A bit off topic but I think this could be of use to people, and certainly worth knowing about as the "flip side" of PCIE or BCLK frequency tying.




I'm beginning to think this channel is hidden gem.


----------



## tbob22

Pretty good deal on a E5-1650 is anyone is looking for one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-SR0KZ-6-Core-3-20GHz-12MB-L3-Cache-CPU-Processor-XN-km-/311583628974?


----------



## mohiuddin

Is there any way to just unlock the bios bclk straps like from 100 to 125? Can anyone work on that?
Like in x99 when using xmp profile it would jump up the bclk from 100 to 125.
Or what specific pin of the processor controls the strap to cpu.
I did some overclocking in old intel dg33fb motherboard. It was a pretty basic board with no oc capabilities. But with help from the net, i blocked one specific pin of Q6600 ... and damn ..the fsb jumped causing the cpu effective frequency increased to 3ghz from 2.4ghz.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Well, that ^^^^^^ is of interest! Any info on the hack? EDIT - found it

I have not forgotten this thread. I have a possible job offer, so maybe I can buy some hardware soon.


----------



## Blackstare

Well, USPS lost my Xeon 2637 v3, it was a nice deal but now I cannot continue my x99 build until I find another cheap CPU







fortunately eBay service was outstanding and got the money back.

I anybody finds a sweet Xeon v3 deal please let me know!

In the meantime I will be happily working on the 2670.

Regards!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> Well, USPS lost my Xeon 2637 v3, it was a nice deal but now I cannot continue my x99 build until I find another cheap CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately eBay service was outstanding and got the money back.
> 
> I anybody finds a sweet Xeon v3 deal please let me know!
> 
> In the meantime I will be happily working on the 2670.
> 
> Regards!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SEALED-Intel-i7-5820K-6-Core-3-6GHz-LGA-2011-v3-Processor-i7-15MB-Cache-/222076727655

Can't be legit.. Can it?!

Edit: Gotta be fake. They stole the images from this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Sealed-Intel-Core-I7-5820K-3-3Ghz-LGA2011-V3-Boxed-Processor-/191842834357

Sounds like other sellers do this kind of stuff. They'll send you something else then try to charge a 10% restocking fee to send it back.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> Well, USPS lost my Xeon 2637 v3, it was a nice deal but now I cannot continue my x99 build until I find another cheap CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately eBay service was outstanding and got the money back.
> 
> I anybody finds a sweet Xeon v3 deal please let me know!
> 
> In the meantime I will be happily working on the 2670.
> 
> Regards!


A xeon e5 1660 v3?


----------



## tbob22

Looks like ebay removed the listing.. $113 for a 5820k? A bit too good to be true.


----------



## Blackstare

What do you think of this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/401101563600?roken=cUgayN

Says 2670v3 but 2Ghz? It's supposed to be 2.3Ghz with turbo to 3.1Ghz, maybe it has turbo disabled in this screenshot?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/401101563600?roken=cUgayN
> 
> Says 2670v3 but 2Ghz? It's supposed to be 2.3Ghz with turbo to 3.1Ghz.


The ES could have slightly different specs, I'd avoid them.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

But they could also have unlocked multipliers, so...

They might also turn your GeForce GTX 780Ti into a GeForce Ashley. That's a fun story.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> But they could also have unlocked multipliers, so...


Never heard of an unlocked 26xx, ES or not.


----------



## bill1024

If anyone is interested in a dual socket 2011 motherboard, I picked up one of these.
It was 175$ used not abused, free shipping. It came well packaged and very clean, it looked new.
I set it up with two E5-2670 CPUs 8 x 4gb DDR3 Reg 1333 Samsung mem for 45$ ebay, two Dayton 2011 Fans heatsinks,
It also uses a standard PSU, using an EVGA 750 watt.
Running off a USB thumb drive with a small Linux distro and it Crunches BOINC 24/7
So far so good, no issues at all.

http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j.htm


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If anyone is interested in a dual socket 2011 motherboard, I picked up one of these.
> It was 175$ used not abused, free shipping. It came well packaged and very clean, it looked new.
> I set it up with two E5-2670 CPUs 8 x 4gb DDR3 Reg 1333 Samsung mem for 45$ ebay, two Dayton 2011 Fans heatsinks,
> It also uses a standard PSU, using an EVGA 750 watt.
> Running off a USB thumb drive with a small Linux distro and it Crunches BOINC 24/7
> So far so good, no issues at all.
> 
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j.htm


Very nice deal there.









You aren't needing both 8 pins hooked up or does that PSU provide two?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Very nice deal there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't needing both 8 pins hooked up or does that PSU provide two?


Yes I have two 8 pin connectors plugged in.

I have several EVGA PSUs Gold and Bronz, 650, 750, and 850, and they all came with 2 CPU/MEM 8 pin connectors


----------



## bill1024

48$ for the 32gb DDR3 Reg mem They shipped it fast and it works.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262359359600?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

The heatsinks/fan are not Dayton they are Dynatron Sorry for the mistake.
There are two types These are the square 2011 not the rectangle, The do a good job and don't scream like a jet taking off.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114120


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> 48$ for the 32gb DDR3 Reg mem They shipped it fast and it works.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262359359600?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> The heatsinks/fan are not Dayton they are Dynatron Sorry for the mistake.
> There are two types These are the square 2011 not the rectangle, The do a good job and don't scream like a jet taking off.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114120


Good deal on the ram. I'd probably go 64gb with the possibility of 128gb later, but I love my VM's.









I really like these little coolers if you have the room:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28E4788&cm_re=raijintek_heatsink-_-9SIA66Z28E4788-_-Product

Should fit on that board without issue, I don't see any caps around that would interfere.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Good deal on the ram. I'd probably go 64gb with the possibility of 128gb later, but I love my VM's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these little coolers if you have the room:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28E4788&cm_re=raijintek_heatsink-_-9SIA66Z28E4788-_-Product
> 
> Should fit on that board without issue, I don't see any caps around that would interfere.


The only problem that may come up, there are HS/F mounting holes and they are not a regular size. Can't easily change the bracket either.
Example: I wanted to use the 212 coolers but the built in hold down screws are not the right size or thread, but they claim 2011 compatibility.
Same setup on my X79 Sabertooth. I used an AIO water cooler H80i and it came with the right standoffs to work.
I do not know if that cooler will come with the right mounting hardware.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The only problem that may come up, there are HS/F mounting holes and they are not a regular size. Can't easily change the bracket either.
> Example: I wanted to use the 212 coolers but the built in hold down screws are not the right size or thread, but they claim 2011 compatibility.
> Same setup on my X79 Sabertooth. I used an AIO water cooler H80i and it came with the right standoffs to work.
> I do not know if that cooler will come with the right mounting hardware.


Hmm, that is strange. The Aidos does fit on my x79 deluxe without issue, do the dual socket boards use a different size thread or something?

You can see all the hardware included.
http://www.pcgameware.co.uk/images/Raijintek_Aidos-9.jpg

The mounting system is somewhat similar to Noctua's _(much better than what's included with the 212)._


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If anyone is interested in a dual socket 2011 motherboard, I picked up one of these.
> It was 175$ used not abused, free shipping. It came well packaged and very clean, it looked new.
> I set it up with two E5-2670 CPUs 8 x 4gb DDR3 Reg 1333 Samsung mem for 45$ ebay, two Dayton 2011 Fans heatsinks,
> It also uses a standard PSU, using an EVGA 750 watt.
> Running off a USB thumb drive with a small Linux distro and it Crunches BOINC 24/7
> So far so good, no issues at all.
> 
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j.htm


Would have been a perfect board if it had 16x PCI-E slots.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Just take a file or a Dremel and open up the ends of the x8 slots. They'll work juuust fine.


----------



## dagget3450

Hmmm that looks mighty interesting as i have 2 2670's sitting on my desk....


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Just take a file or a Dremel and open up the ends of the x8 slots. They'll work juuust fine.


The first PCI-E slot is a 8x electrical with 16x connector according to the specs. Two of the 8x slots are already open for 16x cards.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The first PCI-E slot is a 8x electrical with 16x connector according to the specs. Two of the 8x slots are already open for 16x cards.


This is correct.
And that cooler may very well work. I see it does have a lot more than the 212 came with.
I use one of theirs on a build a while ago. socket 1150 if I remember right.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H0869


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> This is correct.
> And that cooler may very well work. I see it does have a lot more than the 212 came with.
> I use one of theirs on a build a while ago. socket 1150 if I remember right.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H0869


Yeah I did see that one before but I really don't like the pushpins..


----------



## Blackstare

What do you think about the E5 2658v3 [email protected], will any performance be gained coming from an E5 2670 [email protected]?


----------



## gofasterstripes

In fully threaded tasks you'd gain 15% ish. It's just a multiplication of core count and frequency for the best case.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> In fully threaded tasks you'd gain 15% ish. It's just a multiplication of core count and frequency for the best case.


I would think that it would be more like 25-30%? Plus the IPC difference between Sandy and Haswell, so maybe more like 35-40%.

Yeah, it looks like the E5 2658v3 gets around 1350-1400 in Cinbench while the E5-2670v1 gets around 1000.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oh, there you go then








(Puts down wine, "never drink and calculate")


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Oh, there you go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Puts down wine, "never drink and calculate")












Has anyone had any luck getting 125 strap working on the E5-16xx's? I've tried all kinds of settings but it just won't post.


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## Blackstare

Whoa, such a fine selection of beer, sir.

I got hold of a ES v3 CPU, supposedly is a 2658v3 but the clocks are lower. Worked fine on a Gigabyte x99M Gaming 5

2Ghz base, 2.4Ghz single core turbo and 2.3Ghz 12 core turbo, a bit on the lower end to my liking but I got it anyway.


----------



## mohiuddin

Here are datasheets for LGA 2011 if someone could make use of it.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga-2011-datasheet-vol-1.html
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-lga-2011-datasheet-vol-2.html
Someone in anandtech tried a little by connecting land number BD48 to vcc/vtt with a view to lock 1.25x bclk strap to CPU but one board (Asus) posted but ignored that. Another motherboard(gigabyte) didn't post. Well may be that's a head start.who knows?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Cheers dude, I will take a look.


----------



## bill1024

I just ordered an e5-1650 for 145$, i figure I will pull the e5-2670 out of the Asus Sabertooth and pop this in there.
I will use this as my gameing and all around system and keep the 2670 and maybe once I sell a couple more boards I will build another dual 2011 with the 2670s
Overclock this and see how well it crunches BOINC. Don't think I will lose too much over the e5-2670 eight core at stock.
Just thinking the Sabertooth and a 240mm AIO cooler is overkill for that stock chip Plus it will work better with the case it was in.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Good deal on the ram. I'd probably go 64gb with the possibility of 128gb later, but I love my VM's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these little coolers if you have the room:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28E4788&cm_re=raijintek_heatsink-_-9SIA66Z28E4788-_-Product
> 
> Should fit on that board without issue, I don't see any caps around that would interfere.


I ordered two of those, should be here Monday.
Going to replace the HSF on the one dual CPU, dang fans sound like jet engines ready to take off.
I'll save them for another build that will be down in the basement where I won't hear them.
Thanks for the link.

I may have a question or two when I get the e5-1650. I have not OC on a x79, I may need some advice on the voltages.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I ordered two of those, should be here Monday.
> Going to replace the HSF on the one dual CPU, dang fans sound like jet engines ready to take off.
> I'll save them for another build that will be down in the basement where I won't hear them.
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I may have a question or two when I get the e5-1650. I have not OC on a x79, I may need some advice on the voltages.


Nice, I hope they fit ok.









Good price on the 1650. x79 is pretty easy to overclock compared to x58. But of course if you want, you can tweak just as much if not more to get temps down. At 4.5ghz the 1650 should be around 15-20% faster than the stock 2670.


----------



## bill1024

I got a PM saying it shipped.
Here is the e5-1650 for 145$ link to ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111967021282


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I got a PM saying it shipped.
> Here is the e5-1650 for 145$ link to ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111967021282


the picture of the cpu is so faded right where the cpu model is.... kinda wierd.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> the picture of the cpu is so faded right where the cpu model is.... kinda wierd.


I can still read it, it does say 1650, as long as it works!! Should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I can still read it, it does say 1650, as long as it works!! Should be here Monday or Tuesday.


I can see it too.

That is a nice deal. I bought two 2670s for less today, but the 1650 is better than a single 2670 overall.

Too bad you didn't get a 1650 V2, that would be a sweet chip.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I can see it too.
> 
> That is a nice deal. I bought two 2670s for less today, but the 1650 is better than a single 2670 overall.
> 
> Too bad you didn't get a 1650 V2, that would be a sweet chip.


Did you get the Intel dual 2011 that I linked to for 175$ ?

I am waiting for the prices to drop. I think in another year the 10 or 12 core v2 chips will drop. Then I'll pick some up.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2695v2-QS-CPU-2-4GHz-12-Core-Max-3-2GHz-SR1BA-QF92-ES-/351709949320?hash=item51e38bed88:g:bAAAAOSwubRXEq6q

I have two dual e5-2670 systems running, plus the 2670 in the Sbertooth.
Just wanted to pop a 6 core that I can overclock to make it my all around system.
Going to sell of a couple x58 boards and a couple dual 1366 boards and bank the cash for when the 10 or 12 core v2 drop in price.

Or I will build another dual 2011 since I will have that extra 2670 sitting there calling my name, telling me to build more!!!

I have to sell off some of my computer collection. I have too much and am running out of room.

Just sold off 2 AMD 990fx with 1045T and four 660Ti GPUs
With that cash I picked up an EVGA GTX-980Ti video card.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I got a PM saying it shipped.
> Here is the e5-1650 for 145$ link to ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111967021282


Yeah I did see that, I was a little weary about the low/negative feedback. It's pretty hard to lose as a buyer on ebay though so it should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Too bad you didn't get a 1650 V2, that would be a sweet chip.


While the 1650v2 is nice, I'm not sure it's worth twice the price of the 1650v1. If the v2 was something like 20% more than the v1 it would make more sense.


----------



## bill1024

I did notice the low count and he did have 1 bad review a year ago or so. I figure he has had several good reviews I would take a chance.
I do know some of the big recyclers use small accounts sometimes, not sure why they do it but I had one with the same address in TX.

For what I do the e5-2670 v2 10 core would be as good and they are falling in price I see. 250ish give or take.
Really there is not too far to go as an upgrade on this platform so I might just as well go for the most I can get.
Warm weather is here and I am slowing down on my BOINC production.
I heated my house in the Winter with the computers, but I am not going to pay the electric to run all of this hardware and pay to cool the extra load in warm weather.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> While the 1650v2 is nice, I'm not sure it's worth twice the price of the 1650v1. If the v2 was something like 20% more than the v1 it would make more sense.


Not sure the $145 1650 is worth it considering the 2670 is $60.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not sure the $145 1650 is worth it considering the 2670 is $60.


The 2670 cant overclock? Well at least like the 1650? Just making sure i didnt miss something as i have 3 2670


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Multi-socket Xeons can take overclocks via bclk only. That's 5% faster at best because Sandy Bridge's through Broadwell's bclk also controls the PCIe controller.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I do know some of the big recyclers use small accounts sometimes, not sure why they do it but I had one with the same address in TX.


They do it sometimes if they are selling illegal Engineering Samples, especially if the seller is from USA.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not sure the $145 1650 is worth it considering the 2670 is $60.


Sure, if you leave the 1650 at stock. A 1650 at 4.5ghz will have about a 50% advantage in single threaded performance and a 15-20% advantage in multi threaded performance over a single 2670. It really comes down to what you're using it for.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sure, if you leave the 1650 at stock. A 1650 at 4.5ghz will have about a 50% advantage in single threaded performance and a 15-20% advantage in multi threaded performance over a single 2670. It really comes down to what you're using it for.


Exactly.
I use my AMD G34 , socket F quad processors, and my dual AMD G34, socket F, Intel dual 1366 and 2011 for BOINC .. I have several x58 single CPU systems I use for BOINC too as well as gaming.
I figure I will overclock this e5-1650 and use it for my gaming rig and BOINC. Plus it has the 20 pin usb3 that will go with my case since it has only usb3 plugs.
And the Sabertooth has more pcie slots than my Rampage3 Gene. x5660 that I have been using as my gaming rig

X58 is still a great platform but it is missing AVX and what I do AVX really make a big difference in production.
Overclocking also makes a big difference 4-4.5ghz vs 2.9ghz the 6 core should be = or greater than the 8 core. I think. We will see.


----------



## PontiacGTX

http://hwbot.org/submission/2582370_true_monkey_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_2687w_v2_4616.1_mhz

is it unlocked?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2582370_true_monkey_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_2687w_v2_4616.1_mhz
> 
> is it unlocked?


Nope, that CPU turbos to 4ghz (100x40). Surprised they were able to get 115mhz on the BCLK though.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Turbos to 4GHz on one core for a x40 multiplier. So probably no, sorry.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Turbos to 4GHz on one core for a x40 multiplier. So probably no, sorry.


you never wondered why intel released an 8 core Xeon CPU which Could OC on x79, and we dont know if there is any 10-12 core xeon Haswell E on X99? or maybe they do that on the die shrinks?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice, I hope they fit ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good price on the 1650. x79 is pretty easy to overclock compared to x58. But of course if you want, you can tweak just as much if not more to get temps down. At 4.5ghz the 1650 should be around 15-20% faster than the stock 2670.


Those fans cam in and they fit on the Asrock dual 2011 no problem.
Also the e5-1650 came in the mail today. Looks like it is in good condition. All the letters on the CPU are clear and equal in appearance.
I'll install it asap.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Those fans cam in and they fit on the Asrock dual 2011 no problem.
> Also the e5-1650 came in the mail today. Looks like it is in good condition. All the letters on the CPU are clear and equal in appearance.
> I'll install it asap.


Nice! I'd love to see a photo with them mounted to that board, could help others if they are looking for some cheap aftermarket coolers for a dual 2011 board as well.


----------



## bill1024

The e5-1650 is in and is running good so far.
I let the BIOS do its own overclock, what it did was raise the BLCK to 125 and the multiplier was 33 or 34 for 4.2ghz
So I redid it to 42 x 100 for 4.2ghz it ran WCG nice n cool, so then I tried primegrid, just like prime95, it warmed up to 60-62c. CPU world says 64c is about the max temp.
Backed it down to 40 x 100 and temps are 55-57c at auto setting of 2.28V. I maybe able to lower that Voltage down some.
It is still in the old case with a H80 AIO, will be moved to its new home with a H110 240mm AIO. Maybe that will cool it off better. Using AVX does warm it up some
Memory is at 1866

So far so good. Just have to figure out all the setting on this platform to tweak when overclocking. I'll let it run as is over night and see how it looks in the AM.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The e5-1650 is in and is running good so far.
> I let the BIOS do its own overclock, what it did was raise the BLCK to 125 and the multiplier was 33 or 34 for 4.2ghz
> So I redid it to 42 x 100 for 4.2ghz it ran WCG nice n cool, so then I tried primegrid, just like prime95, it warmed up to 60-62c. CPU world says 64c is about the max temp.
> Backed it down to 40 x 100 and temps are 55-57c at auto setting of 2.28V. I maybe able to lower that Voltage down some.
> It is still in the old case with a H80 AIO, will be moved to its new home with a H110 240mm AIO. Maybe that will cool it off better. Using AVX does warm it up some
> Memory is at 1866
> 
> So far so good. Just have to figure out all the setting on this platform to tweak when overclocking. I'll let it run as is over night and see how it looks in the AM.


Sounds good. What is at 2.28v?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sounds good. What is at 2.28v?


CPU voltage


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> CPU voltage


That can't be right.. 1.28v?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That can't be right.. 1.28v?


OOPS 2.8 she is on FIRE lol 1.28v is correct.

So far so good. In a primegrid challenge and the times so far with the different CPUs

e5-1650 12 - 13.5% in 4Hours 55min

e5-2670 8.2 - 8.67% in 4 hours 40 min

So the e5-1650 at 4ghz is 50% faster so far.

X5660 at 4ghz 5.5% in 4 hours 52 min.

The e5-2700 stock is 50% faster than a x5660 4ghz
The e5-1650 4ghz is over 100% faster than the x5660 at 4ghz

AVX instruction set makes a big difference in BOINC primegrid


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> OOPS 2.8 she is on FIRE lol 1.28v is correct.
> 
> So far so good. In a primegrid challenge and the times so far with the different CPUs
> 
> e5-1650 12 - 13.5% in 4Hours 55min
> 
> e5-2670 8.2 - 8.67% in 4 hours 40 min
> 
> So the e5-1650 at 4ghz is 50% faster so far.
> 
> X5660 at 4ghz 5.5% in 4 hours 52 min.
> 
> The e5-2700 stock is 50% faster than a x5660 4ghz
> The e5-1650 4ghz is over 100% faster than the x5660 at 4ghz
> 
> AVX instruction set makes a big difference in BOINC primegrid


Wow, I wouldn't expect the 1650 to be that far ahead of the 2670 at only 4ghz, sounds like that software likes clockspeed. I believe you mentioned you have an i5-4670. How does that compare?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Wow, I wouldn't expect the 1650 to be that far ahead of the 2670 at only 4ghz, sounds like that software likes clockspeed. I believe you mentioned you have an i5-4670. How does that compare?


On top of that, the e5-1650 is Win7 and the e5-2670 are Linux OS. Linux tends to be a bit faster than Windows.

i5-3570 stock 13% 7 hours Linux 4 core

i5-4570 stock 16.5% 7 hours Linux 4 core

x5650 stock 6.5% 6 hours 50 min Win7 6 core

AMD 6172 3.7% 6hours 19 min. Linux 3 processors 36 cores


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> you never wondered why intel released an 8 core Xeon CPU which Could OC on x79, and we dont know if there is any 10-12 core xeon Haswell E on X99? or maybe they do that on the die shrinks?


The 1680 V2 is an unlocked 8 core on X79.

https://d1rktuf34l9h2g.cloudfront.net/3/3c/3cf6fa60_Untitled.png


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> On top of that, the e5-1650 is Win7 and the e5-2670 are Linux OS. Linux tends to be a bit faster than Windows.
> 
> i5-3570 stock 13% 7 hours Linux 4 core
> 
> i5-4570 stock 16.5% 7 hours Linux 4 core
> 
> x5650 stock 6.5% 6 hours 50 min Win7 6 core
> 
> AMD 6172 3.7% 6hours 19 min. Linux 3 processors 36 cores


So, it sounds the 1650 is the fastest out of those? How does the dual 2670 compare?


----------



## tbob22

Well another x79 Deluxe came in stock at B&H for $150. Couldn't pass it up. Not sure what I'll do with it, worst case I'll just throw it on ebay and make $100.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> So, it sounds the 1650 is the fastest out of those? How does the dual 2670 compare?


The time I listed before is the dual 2670.
I'll check the progress later and see how things are going.

What is B&H ?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The time I listed before is the dual 2670.
> I'll check the progress later and see how things are going.
> 
> What is B&H ?


Oh, ok. I thought that was a single 2670. They're a reseller here, kind of like amazon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The time I listed before is the dual 2670.
> I'll check the progress later and see how things are going.
> 
> What is B&H ?


How are temps with the Aidos coolers on those 115w 2670's? Interested how they differ from my x5670's.


----------



## gofasterstripes

*test*


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> How are temps with the Aidos coolers on those 115w 2670's? Interested how they differ from my x5670's.


I am seeing 55c with a 75F room temp. 100% load all 6 cores primegrid using AVX instructions.

54-58c on the 1650 75F room temp100% loaded 6 cores 4ghz H80i AIO cooler


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am seeing 55c with a 75F room temp. 100% load all 6 cores primegrid using AVX instructions.
> 
> 54-58c on the 1650 75F room temp100% loaded 6 cores 4ghz H80i AIO cooler


Not bad at all. How's the noise?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Not bad at all. How's the noise?


QUIET so quiet I can hear a pin drop!!!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> QUIET so quiet I can hear a pin drop!!!


Great!


----------



## Dhiru

I am actually on a lookout for E5-26xx V2 Xeons. Has anyone found a good deal on them yet?


----------



## bill1024

These are my dual 2011 boards with two E5-2670 CPUs in each board.
One is the AsRock and one is an Intel board.
Using the coolers linked to before on the AsRock
There are eight 4gb sticks of Samsung on each MB

dual2011.jpg 512k .jpg file


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> These are my dual 2011 boards with two E5-2670 CPUs in each board.
> One is the AsRock and one is an Intel board.
> Using the coolers linked to before on the AsRock
> There are eight 4gb sticks of Samsung on each MB
> 
> dual2011.jpg 512k .jpg file


Nice! What are the coolers on the intel board?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice! What are the coolers on the intel board?


Dynatron, They do work good, and they are Quiet
Now I have 2 coolers, 8 sticks of ram and an e5-2670 sitting around. I may get another board and CPU and make another one.
I think I am going to sell off my Asus dual 1366 with x5650 CPUs and 24gb Samsung DDR3 R1333 mem

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114120


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I'm building a new cheap system with a R4E. I'm looking for a cheap 2670 V2 or a 2687W V2 but I think that I will need to wait a bit longer ^^

Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Space Marine

Can anyone here with a e5-2670 v1 or v2 make a cinebench single core?

Im trying to do the math on the performance difference i would get on single core, coming from a [email protected]/4.2

I found out this list of CPU-Z 2670 CPU validations: http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552045352d323637302030204020322e363047487a
I guess its realistic to expect this cpu to run at 3 - 3.2 ghz on an x79 board

If the performance on single core are on par, or even a tiny bit higher, than my x58 setup (and I think it should be, cause a 3930k on single core scores 134 in cinebench, but im not sure it does it at 3.2 or 3.8), i might make the jump and enjoy the 2 more cores too


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Can anyone here with a e5-2670 v1 or v2 make a cinebench single core?
> 
> Im trying to do the math on the performance difference i would get on single core, coming from a [email protected]/4.2
> 
> I found out this list of CPU-Z 2670 CPU validations: http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552045352d323637302030204020322e363047487a
> I guess its realistic to expect this cpu to run at 3 - 3.2 ghz on an x79 board
> 
> If the performance on single core are on par, or even a tiny bit higher, than my x58 setup (and I think it should be, cause a 3930k on single core scores 134 in cinebench, but im not sure it does it at 3.2 or 3.8), i might make the jump and enjoy the 2 more cores too


You can see what they get here and here. Most server boards will turbo as well, so that's probably already at 3.3ghz.

Remember, the 3930k boosts up to 3.8ghz so that's a solid 15% advantage.


----------



## Space Marine

This afternoon I spent some time checking these 2 links you gave me, but I didn't come out with anything conclusive.
But I stumbled upon this video:






and I have to say that the benchmarks here are quite complete, and the synthetic ones used test only CPU+MB+RAM
So I thought "Why not running the same ones on my x58 rig and see how it does fit in the picture"?









Here they are







X5670 @4.1ghz vs E5 2670 v1

I used 3DPM, Aida64, Cinebench R15, Winrar 5.0.1









I didn't test excel, x264, and photoshop, like he did in the video, because I don't have excel 2013, the x264 bench kept asking for some dll to be installed why I had installed them already, and photoshop was using a custom load, so it was not reproducible.

*But it shouldn't be a problem on giving a (very) rough idea to the average x58 user if this could be a worthwhile upgrade path.*

Also, the Aida64 bench kept hiding from me some infos saying I was using just a trial version. Anyway I believe the separate memory copy test should show the result from the same missing test.

So, here's a summary of the results:

*3DPM* - Single threaded: *128* | Multi threaded: *1022*

*Cinebench R15* - Single Core: *124* | Multi Core: *937*

*Aida64* - Memory Copy: *28,0 GB/s* | L1 Copy: *777 GB/s*

*WinRAR*: - Single threaded: *2112* | Multi threaded: *13658*

Some notes on benches:

- Im currently running 6x4gb at 1500mhz 7 7 7 21 1T in Trichannel. It's not the fastest speed doable with my ram but lately I have played with my CPU settings a bit and I just chose a fast conservative way to get some decent performance out of my ram without pushing it too much. I'll definately improve this setting in the future.

- My X5670 is running at 4,1 ghz 22x187 HT on at 1,35 volts LLC off, and uncore at 3178 at 1,33volts, on a P6T vanilla.
It's neither the luckiest CPU neither the best board. Quite the opposite, since I'm starting to believe that with this cpu I got as far as I could from winning the silicon lottery. Lot of people on the forum are reporting x5650/60s running at 4.2 HT on at 1,3 volts and uncores of 3400/3600.
So saying that my CPU is as close as you can go to the worse case scenario you can get on x58 it should be pretty close to the truth.
*tl;dr - expect better stats then mine from your x58 platform*

- I didn't run any of the game benchmarks because my videocard is completely different, and it wouldn't make any sense at all.

My comments on the results:

- 3DPM shows that while on multi threaded loads the 2670 is performing really well, on single threaded loads it's left far behind.
On the opposite, the overclocked X5670 is performing on par of the 2670 on multithreaded loads, with 2 cores/4 threads less.
Also, on single threaded loads it's performing much better, strangely overtaking even the 5960x, supposedly turboing to 3.5ghz.

- Cinebench R15 shows a similar story, with the 2670 performing really well on the multicore test, and being left far behind on the singlecore one. Here the X5670 is performing much better than the 2670 on the singlecore test, even if not on the same extent that could be seen in 3DPM in comparison to the other CPUs. Still not bad in absolute terms.
On the multicore test is quite close to the 2670, but the 4 threads advantage of the latter is shown in this test. Still the difference is not that much.

- In Aida64 I believe the 2670 is running in quad channel, and it can be seen from the high memory copy score. Some heavy overclock on my x58 trichannel setup might catch it up a bit, but it's unlikely to happen, since im using 6 modules.
In the L1 copy instead the X5670 has the lead on the 2670, but not by much. Evidently newer architectures improved this aspect a lot, considering their scores are very far ahead.

- The WinRAR results are a bit puzzling, considering the CPUs with the most cores are performing better than the ones with theoretically faster single core performances even in the single threaded test. I guess cache size might have a big role here.
Not a bad thing for the comparison between the x5670 and the 2670, considering that both have quite a big amount of cache, 12mb the x5670 vs 20mb the 2670. Still the 8 more megs allow the 2670 to slightly pass the x5670 on the single threaded score, and to put the 4 more threads to good use in the multi threaded one.
The quadcore CPUs here are a no show.

*So what can be summed up by all this blablabla?*

I think it's realistic to consider single threaded performance in 3DPM and Cinebench as a good indicator of the performance difference to expect by the CPU in games poorly optimized for using more than 4 cores (likely the majority), while still being CPU intensive (and not bottlenecked by the GPU).

In that scenario the x5670 overclocked totally stomp on the 2670.
If we consider the multithreaded performance instead they are very close, with the higher frequency of the x5670 compensating the higher core count of the 2670. A very important scenario considering DX12 are coming.

Instead, In GPU bottlenecked games, CPU performance seems to lose importance, like seen in the video where all the intel CPUs were performing the same in some games. Considering the synthetic bench results, I'd expect the x5670 to perform at that same level with the same GPU

*
So, if the main PC usage is gaming, going for a practically not overclockable 2670 from an overclocked x5670 doesn't seem like a good idea to me.*
Also, in this scenario, some sporadic usage of heavily multithreaded apps on the x5670 would give performance mostly equivalent to the 2670, with power consumption not being a problem, being that kind of usage sporadic in this case.

Instead, if bought from scratch, with a decent deal on the board price the 2670 could be an option also for gaming. 50 euros for the CPU + max 150 for the board would be a good price point to aim for.

*If the main usage is heavily multithreaded apps, while the performances of the 2 CPUs are quite similar, i'd go for the 2670, because of the lower power consumption, not being overclocked.*
Also, if 2 CPU's are needed, i wouldn't bother with the x5600 series considering that only 2 of these, heavily overclocked on a EVGA SR-2, would compare more or less fairly to 2 2670 on any dual cpu server board.

*If your heavily multithreaded apps benefit a lot from a big amount of cache, it goes without any saying, just go for the 2670.*

I guess this gives an answer to my questions.









Does this mean that I will not buy a e5 2670?
No, because honestly the nerdy side in me is still saying "screw numbers, buy a board and put that 50 euro 8 core CPU in there!!!"









I guess I'll keep an eye on the socket 2011 board prices. If I can find a decent deal I might jump on it, just for the sake of having a 2nd PC with a really unusual config!








At least it will not be for the wrong reasons (gaming performance).


----------



## DunePilot

I honestly think a cheap X99, some cheap DDR4 and a used 5820k is going to be the new "X58 budget build" a couple years from now, maybe something else on X99 will pop up between now and then too. 2011 with the 16XX Xeons are pretty much already "what you see is what you get" and I imagine with the new X99 cpus coming out and especially when cannon lake comes out you'll be able to pick up a 5820k used possibly in that range of what folks currently pay for the upper tier of the X58 Xeons.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I honestly think a cheap X99, some cheap DDR4 and a used 5820k is going to be the new "X58 budget build" a couple years from now, maybe something else on X99 will pop up between now and then too.


I was thinking about the same the other day, when I realized that cheap x99 boards cost less then x79 ones, and just a tiny bit more then x58 ones, and DDR4 prices are very close to DDR3 ones.
I'm just not sure about the 5820k, it still costs quite a lot. Sure if it's price will got under 300 euros, it might be the time to make the jump. I guess the moment in which x99 is going to be about to be phased out of production it's gonna be the right moment to buy it. After that, board prices will skyrocket up anyway.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> I was thinking about the same the other day, when I realized that cheap x99 boards cost less then x79 ones, and just a tiny bit more then x58 ones, and DDR4 prices are very close to DDR3 ones.
> I'm just not sure about the 5820k, it still costs quite a lot. Sure if it's price will got under 300 euros, it might be the time to make the jump. The moment in which x99 is going to be about to be phased out of production it's gonna be the right moment to buy it. After that, board prices will skyrocket up anyway.


I put a lot of thought into it when I saw a nice Gigabyte board and weighed my options pretty heavily, you can see I have two X58 builds down in my sig. I ended up getting 32GB of 2600 DDR4 and a Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 for $265 combined. $120 for the board on sale and $135 for the ram. If I was wanting a budget build I would just sit and wait for a cheap 5820k on fleabay but I actually went ahead and decided to build an over the top system, I think I'm going to go ahead and pick up that 10 core when it launches in June. $235 or less on a 5820k though would still be putting you into the range of what people are paying for X5680s and X5690s on the X58 platform.


----------



## Space Marine

Wow, these were some amazing prices! I would have done the same with these prices.
The other day I had seen 2 x79 highend boards on amazon.de for like 100 euros each, but they didn't last long enough to make me load up the credit card with money hehe


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Wow, these were some amazing prices! I would have done the same with these prices.
> The other day I had seen 2 x79 highend boards on amazon.de for like 100 euros each, but they didn't last long enough to make me load up the credit card with money hehe


Yeah I got lucky... that ram goes for much higher sometimes but that motherboard a lot of times is selling for $220-250.... and I got the ram AND the board for $265. So I couldn't pass it up... once I got the board and the ram my buddy offered to buy my X58 system and an audio mixer I don't use anymore for $950, so he bought a GTX 950 and a couple SSDs, I pulled my SSDs and my 980Ti out of the X58 build and swapped in his GPU and SSDs and sold it to him. I used that $950 to buy a case labs case... so I will be building me a pretty sweet rig in a few months.... it started out with the idea of building a $500 X99 build ($265 motherboard and ram, $235 for 5820k) ...and somehow now it is turning into an enthusiast build in a SMA8 lol.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I honestly think a cheap X99, some cheap DDR4 and a used 5820k is going to be the new "X58 budget build" a couple years from now, maybe something else on X99 will pop up between now and then too. 2011 with the 16XX Xeons are pretty much already "what you see is what you get" and I imagine with the new X99 cpus coming out and especially when cannon lake comes out you'll be able to pick up a 5820k used possibly in that range of what folks currently pay for the upper tier of the X58 Xeons.


No way.

Just look at the price of, say... 2600K.

Decent CPUs meant for consumer market simply don't depreciate








Well, relatively speaking.

On the other hand, server CPUs that can be used on mainstream motherboards but aren't / weren't available on store shelves (LGA771 CPUs, X58 Xeons....) are _entirely_ different story. They are getting decommissioned around the world (not because they are slow - but because they are "old" - bureaucracy nonsense which many of us benefit from buying these on ebay etc







)


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> No way.
> 
> Just look at the price of, say... 2600K.
> 
> Decent CPUs meant for consumer market simply don't depreciate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, relatively speaking.
> 
> On the other hand, server CPUs that can be used on mainstream motherboards but aren't / weren't available on store shelves (LGA771 CPUs, X58 Xeons....) are _entirely_ different story. They are getting decommissioned around the world (not because they are slow - but because they are "old" - bureaucracy nonsense which many of us benefit from buying these on ebay etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well the 6850k since its only $50 more than the 5820k might cause it to drop some, and I am pretty sure there will be some deals popping up on ebay from folks wanting to upgrade to the new ones. You're right though, Xeons are cheaper and more readily available due to being decommissioned from old servers due to the pursuit of performance per watt in the server station industry.


----------



## Space Marine

But they are not overclockable, at least the cheap ones









Anyway, the biggest factor on price drops in the next months might actually be Zen. If I remember well they are saying it's gonna be 40% faster clock for clock than piledriver, so at 4ghz it might score around 145 in cinebench r15. Depending on number of cores, overclockability and price, it might actually be a good deal.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> This afternoon I spent some time checking these 2 links you gave me, but I didn't come out with anything conclusive.
> But I stumbled upon this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have to say that the benchmarks here are quite complete, and the synthetic ones used test only CPU+MB+RAM
> So I thought "Why not running the same ones on my x58 rig and see how it does fit in the picture"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5670 @4.1ghz vs E5 2670 v1
> 
> I used 3DPM, Aida64, Cinebench R15, Winrar 5.0.1
> ............


Your conclusions are more or less correct, but a few things to mention.

x79 will scale much better with faster memory, I'm hitting around 60gb/s with 2400mhz quad channel, this obviously would never be possible with x58.
A lightly overclocked E5-1650 (~4ghz) will equal the 2670 in multi threaded applications and will be much faster in single threaded applications. They are now going for as low as $120 bidding. The price is still much higher, but the extra can be worth it for the single threaded performance depending on your uses.
Dual 2670's is where those chips really shine assuming you have a use for all the threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I put a lot of thought into it when I saw a nice Gigabyte board and weighed my options pretty heavily, you can see I have two X58 builds down in my sig. I ended up getting 32GB of 2600 DDR4 and a Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 for $265 combined. $120 for the board on sale and $135 for the ram. If I was wanting a budget build I would just sit and wait for a cheap 5820k on fleabay but I actually went ahead and decided to build an over the top system, I think I'm going to go ahead and pick up that 10 core when it launches in June. $235 or less on a 5820k though would still be putting you into the range of what people are paying for X5680s and X5690s on the X58 platform.


That's a great deal. The biggest issue with the Haswell-E right now is still the CPU prices, the Xeons will eventually come down in price like Sandy-E is right now but it's going to take a few years.

Assuming you can get a good board for under $200 and a CPU for under $150 I think that x79+E5-1650 is a pretty solid step up from x58 and you can use the same memory, it would be even better if the 8 core E5-1680 v2's drop in price.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I put a lot of thought into it when I saw a nice Gigabyte board and weighed my options pretty heavily, you can see I have two X58 builds down in my sig. I ended up getting 32GB of 2600 DDR4 and a Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 for $265 combined. $120 for the board on sale and $135 for the ram. If I was wanting a budget build I would just sit and wait for a cheap 5820k on fleabay but I actually went ahead and decided to build an over the top system, I think I'm going to go ahead and pick up that 10 core when it launches in June. $235 or less on a 5820k though w*ould still be putting you into the range of what people are paying for X5680s and X5690s on the X58 platform.*


Except no one in their right mind is paying $140 extra for X5690 over the X5670 to potentially get an 200Mhz or so better overclock. All this is still very much a silicone lottery regardless of your money. There is no guarantee that it will even overclock better than a good X5650 chip (mine for instance is at 4.3Ghz with _conservative_ overclock at 1.28v loaded. If I were to really push it with high end cooling etc, I recon 4.65Ghz or so shouldn't be _too_ hard).


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Except no one in their right mind is paying $140 extra for X5690 over the X5670 to potentially get an 200Mhz or so better overclock. All this is still very much a silicone lottery regardless of your money. There is no guarantee that it will even overclock better than a good X5650 chip (mine for instance is at 4.3Ghz with _conservative_ overclock at 1.28v loaded. If I were to really push it with high end cooling etc, I recon 4.65Ghz or so shouldn't be _too_ hard).


X5680s and 90s are still expensive due to Mac Pro 4.1 and 5.1 upgrades or Supermicro server boards for the high stock clocks since they can't be overclocked. Mac Pros are still a hot commodity for audio workstations and the LGA1366 Supermicro boards are used in a lot of the big name world of warcraft private servers.

Buy yeah you're right, if you have a X58 board you don't really need anything more than an X5675, the X5650 should be enough only go higher if you find a good deal on a chip.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Except no one in their right mind is paying $140 extra for X5690 over the X5670 to potentially get an 200Mhz or so better overclock. All this is still very much a silicone lottery regardless of your money. There is no guarantee that it will even overclock better than a good X5650 chip (mine for instance is at 4.3Ghz with _conservative_ overclock at 1.28v loaded. If I were to really push it with high end cooling etc, I recon 4.65Ghz or so shouldn't be _too_ hard).


Even the x5670 wasn't a good deal over a x5650. Not in the sense that i payed too much for it (actually it was the lowest i had seen an x5670 at the time), but it doesn't overclock any better then most of the x5650 around. Actually quite the opposite.
The silicon lottery is totally random


----------



## JackCY

OP: E5-16xx but Intel is making it harder and harder to use Xeons on consumer boards since people were buying the cheaper i7 1230/20s instead of the more expensive desktop versions with iGPU etc. similar stuff with the higher "E" Enthusiast boards and CPUs, lately you kind of can't use Xeons unless you buy the special board with a Cxxx chipset for Xeons







It's only getting worse as Intel stomps on anything they left for people to exploit. I'm not sure it's worth it to buy very old HW unless you get it dirt cheap and need to process a lot of data on multicore, but then why not just get yourself an access to a computing machine to do that. On top of it all only some Xeons can be multiplier OCed if you're lucky and know which one from which source.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I'm not sure it's worth it to buy very old HW unless you get it dirt cheap and need to process a lot of data on multicore, but then why not just get yourself an access to a computing machine to do that. On top of it all only some Xeons can be multiplier OCed if you're lucky and know which one from which source.


Depends on how you look at it.
If overclocked particular system can match an 5820K (stock of course) and still run relatively cool with relatively low power consumption, then you are investing money (only a small fraction of what would it take otherwise) into the actual performance and not into "old tech" per se. It's not old until it's obsolete


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I have an early Intel Xeon E5 2637 v3 processor in my current rig. It has fairly low performance (10% better than an old i7 3820 I'd say) and only runs around ~3.5 Ghz, it has a locked multiplier but it may be possible to overclock is the "hard way" by tweaking BCLK, etc. It was CHEAP though! The only part I really don't like about this chip is that since Intel XMP requires upping the BCLK straps I can only get RAM running at 2133 Mhz in my system. I am looking to grab a new 6800K from Silicon Lottery when they release with some new high frequency RAM so I can get better CPU performance overall.

More info on my CPU can be found here: http://ark.intel.com/products/83358/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2637-v3-15M-Cache-3_50-GHz

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I have an early Intel Xeon E5 2637 v3 processor in my current rig. It has fairly low performance (10% better than an old i7 3820 I'd say) and only runs around ~3.5 Ghz, it has a locked multiplier but it may be possible to overclock is the "hard way" by tweaking BCLK, etc. It was CHEAP though! The only part I really don't like about this chip is that since Intel XMP requires upping the BCLK straps I can only get RAM running at 2133 Mhz in my system. I am looking to grab a new 6800K from Silicon Lottery when they release with some new high frequency RAM so I can get better CPU performance overall.
> 
> More info on my CPU can be found here: http://ark.intel.com/products/83358/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2637-v3-15M-Cache-3_50-GHz
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Flip it!









http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Xeon+E5+2637+v3&_sop=15


----------



## Blackstare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I have an early Intel Xeon E5 2637 v3 processor in my current rig. It has fairly low performance (10% better than an old i7 3820 I'd say) and only runs around ~3.5 Ghz, it has a locked multiplier but it may be possible to overclock is the "hard way" by tweaking BCLK, etc. It was CHEAP though! The only part I really don't like about this chip is that since Intel XMP requires upping the BCLK straps I can only get RAM running at 2133 Mhz in my system. I am looking to grab a new 6800K from Silicon Lottery when they release with some new high frequency RAM so I can get better CPU performance overall.
> 
> More info on my CPU can be found here: http://ark.intel.com/products/83358/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2637-v3-15M-Cache-3_50-GHz
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I was hoping to get one of those, bought one on Ebay and usps lost it. Right now I'm running a 2658v3 but clock is LOW at 2.3Ghz and locked as well, I get nice performance on multithreaded apps but gaming and single thread apps is really dissapointing.

I think that I'm going to do the same as you and wat for the 6800K.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Flip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Xeon+E5+2637+v3&_sop=15


Holy cow... Does anyone actually pay those prices for a 4C / 8T 3.5 GHz CPU anymore? That seems insane! But I mean I think I only ended up paying like $290 for it or maybe less a years ago. Im not sure though. But wow, I'd be happy if I could just sell it back for what I paid for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackstare*
> 
> I was hoping to get one of those, bought one on Ebay and usps lost it. Right now I'm running a 2658v3 but clock is LOW at 2.3Ghz and locked as well, I get *nice performance on multithreaded apps but gaming and single thread apps is really dissapointing.*
> 
> I think that I'm going to do the same as you and wat for the 6800K.


That is exactly how I feel. Even at 3.5 GHz I notice that my performance in some CPU intensive games is _way_ less than people who are using highly clocked CPUs.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Flip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Xeon+E5+2637+v3&_sop=15


Seriously, especially if it isn't an ES. Could probably grab a 1650 v3 and clock it up to 4.5ghz+.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Seriously, especially if it isn't an ES. Could probably grab a 1650 v3 and clock it up to 4.5ghz+.


Hmm, got me worried now. I would feel pretty silly if I accidentally purchased an ES CPU without knowing... Maybe I won't sell it then and just pass it down to a friend or something when I upgrade!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hmm, got me worried now. I would feel pretty silly if I accidentally purchased an ES CPU without knowing... Maybe I won't sell it then and just pass it down to a friend or something when I upgrade!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


It would say Intel Confidential on it if it's an ES. If it isn't, sell it and grab a 1650v3/5930k!


----------



## mohiuddin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2658-V3-ES-QEYP-CPU-12-Cores-2-0-Ghz-30MB-Cache-LGA2011-3-/191844466193?hash=item2caad23e11:g:jw0AAOSw1DtXFFME
what about this ? is it unlocked?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2658-V3-ES-QEYP-CPU-12-Cores-2-0-Ghz-30MB-Cache-LGA2011-3-/191844466193?hash=item2caad23e11:g:jw0AAOSw1DtXFFME
> what about this ? is it unlocked?


Nope.


----------



## tbob22

Putting my spare x79 Deluxe to use, building my brother a workstation,

Picked up another E5-1650 for $120, this time it's a B batch. Seems to be a very good overclocker, currently at 4.7ghz 1.3v and it seems solid so far. Tried 4.8ghz but it wasn't stable at those volts.
I'm using my old NH-U14S on it and this chip is way cooler, I'm seeing the same temps at 4.7ghz as I was seeing at 4.4ghz on my C batch. Low 70's.

Not sure if the batch has anything to do with it, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Profiled

Hello, is there somebody done OC on E5 2xxx v3/v4 CPUs?

16 core @ 2.9GHz.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=16401698&postcount=25


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> Hello, is there somebody done OC on E5 2xxx v3/v4 CPUs?
> 
> 16 core @ 2.9GHz.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=16401698&postcount=25


That's just bclk overclocking, that can be done on all locked chips. That chip can turbo up to 2.8ghz on all cores and up to 3.6ghz on one core at stock.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Just bought an E5-2670 for fun. I will wait to buy a E5-2667V2 when the price will go down


----------



## tbob22

This is officially the x58 replacement for me. Just won a 2670+2650+1660 for $202, number on the 1660 looks very similar to the other 1650 I have which does 4.8ghz @ 1.325v.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Congrats! That's a 3930K or a 4930K you got there tbob22?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Congrats! That's a 3930K or a 4930K you got there tbob22?


All Sandy, 1650 is basically a 3930k, 1660 is basically a 3960x. The others are locked 8 core.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I see a guy here in Russia selling a 1650 V2 for > $300..







But I can't get that, owuld need to sell the 3930K first, and test the other one second.


----------



## czin125

http://ark.intel.com/products/91750/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v4-30M-Cache-3_00-GHz

So the 12 core 1680 V4 will cost around 2100 or more like 1800?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/91750/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v4-30M-Cache-3_00-GHz
> 
> So the 12 core 1680 V4 will cost around 2100 or more like 1800?


The 1680V4 is only going to have 8 cores.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The 1680V4 is only going to have 8 cores.


Yes and maybe more expensive than the 6950X !


----------



## czin125

Don't they have a 1691 V3/V4 ?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Don't they have a 1691 V3/V4 ?


v3 yes, v4 i don't know, not sure why and where you would get these.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-1691%20v3.html


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> I see a guy here in Russia selling a 1650 V2 for > $300..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't get that, owuld need to sell the 3930K first, and test the other one second.


That's not too bad. A little on the high side, I've seen them go for around 250.

My chips arrived today, excited to see how the 1660 does.


----------



## tbob22

Tested the 1660.. And it clocks even better and temps are lower. 4.8ghz @ 1.3v is solid so far. Temps during cinebench hit around 60c on my NH-U14S, on my current 1650 it would hit about 75c at 4.6ghz during cinebench (which is why I got a d15), the other 1650 does [email protected] but hits around 67c during cinebench.

5ghz should be a breeze with the D15 for benching at least







.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Tested the 1660.. And it clocks even better and temps are lower. 4.8ghz @ 1.3v is solid so far. Temps during cinebench hit around 60c on my NH-U14S, on my current 1650 it would hit about 75c at 4.6ghz during cinebench (which is why I got a d15), the other 1650 does [email protected] but hits around 67c during cinebench.
> 
> 5ghz should be a breeze with the D15 for benching at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1650 and 1660 are very similar, i'm surprised to see that much discrepancy on temps, do you know why?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> 1650 and 1660 are very similar, i'm surprised to see that much discrepancy on temps, do you know why?


Nope, maybe better binned? Maybe a more even IHS? Better solder? Hard to know for sure.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nope, maybe better binned? Maybe a more even IHS? Better solder? Hard to know for sure.


Something along those lines i guess, will make your benches easier with a higher cpu !


----------



## tbob22

Well, I was testing in single channel before, so I'm guessing that makes up for most of the temp difference. In quad channel @ 2400mhz I am seeing similar temps as I was before. 4.8 is needing around 1.35v now and temps were getting into the 70's so I ended up at [email protected] which stays under 70c in p95, so I'm happy with that.

Also noticed in hwinfo it is showing that the CPU is pulling 250w under load! Corsair monitor is showing ~450w and killawatt is showing 430w.


----------



## LukkyStrike

so i picked up a E5-2690v3 ES chip EBAY LINK TO SAME SELLER/CHIP, runs at 2.4-2.7ghz and really it has been pretty good. I have a 5930 i bought a Fry's a few weeks ago I may return (i needed a 40 lane CPU) so I sold my 5920k.

Setup: Asus x99-deluxe, 16gb 2133 ddr4, and 2xGTX980's SLI with a very mild 10%oc on mem and cores. The 5930 was OC'ed to 4.3ghz. and the Xeon was running a 103 FSB

some benches: (5930k vs. 2690-v3 ES)

Firestrike Extreme: 11410 vs 9085

Cinebench R15: 1242 vs 1624

Cinebench R15 single core: 166 vs 93

Cinebench R15 OpenGL: 138.30 vs 119.19

Now the only issue I have currently is this:

I play BF4 and I run about 135-145 FPS at 1440p ULTRA settings i know the 980s can handle this fps and settings as they did with the 5820k using only PCIe x16 at 8x, now they run x16. It will run smooth about 90%, now for no ryme or reason it will drop to about 50, i have been monitoring the system and one core does sit at about 90% utilization with another 3/4 running about 80%, but the times it happens are not consistent, do you all think i have a voltage/core issue? or is there something funky going on with the CPU management by windows?


----------



## iinversion

^ It's because you are seriously lacking single-thread performance with the Xeon. That's why you're getting FPS dips when you didn't with the 5820K. This is why people shouldn't be picking up locked Xeons for most gaming purposes.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> ^ It's because you are seriously lacking single-thread performance with the Xeon. That's why you're getting FPS dips when you didn't with the 5820K. This is why people shouldn't be picking up locked Xeons for most gaming purposes.


that I do understand, this was more of an experiment and curiosity than to replace a mainstream consumer chip with an Xeon.

It was just odd that the situations were inconsistent, it was not like a certain high load scenario was going on, but rather just like a hiccup in a basic situation. I was just curious if there should be something I need to look at stability wise pertaining to the fact it is an ES chip. To be honest to see the FPS I am seeing is more than appropriate for the price, especially because I need the 40 lanes. Just the random spikes concerned me.


----------



## iinversion

I don't think it would have anything to do with instability. I feel like you would be having different problems if it was instability of any kind. You could run a higher manual voltage as a test, but I'm pretty sure it's just lack of single-thread performance especially considering core usage being as high as you described.

Are you running anything other than just dual 980's that's making use of these extra lanes? Just curious as I don't completely understand why you needed 40 lanes. 16x/16x isn't changing anything FPS wise over 16x/8x or even 8x/8x as that as been documented all over the web. (at least not more than 1-2%)


----------



## LukkyStrike

you are absolutely correct on the 40 lanes not a total need until I invest in M.2 and a capture card (eventually), i was perfectly happy at the 16/8x that i had to run with the 28 lane CPU. It has to do with how the PCIe x16 slots operate on the motherboard and my water cooling set up. I could not have the cards in the approved slots for dual SLI with the 28 lane CPU, they would be to close for good hose connection, and too far for use with my EX water bridge. So I had to invest in a 40 lane to use the ones I needed.

Now i am in-between with models, and I am currently looking for a mainstream 5xxx or 6xxx chip, but I have already seen the 5930 drop in price a few places from what I had to pay just a few weeks ago. So i wanted to return it and/or get a refund on the difference (i have to drive about 1.5H to the closest Fry's (no micro center







)). Finding this chip was a good stop gap and i wanted to fiddle with VM's a bit as a side project using MINT so the 12c seemed a good place to start. Again, just a curiosity that I have had for some time and thought since I was already messing with the rig....why not was the though.

I already dropped the the FSB from 103 back down to 100 and left the Vcore alone. But I did notice that the chip does not like AIDA64 stress testing at all, i notice the "not responding" up on the top bar that i never have seen since i have been using that program; but eventually i can hit stop and/or just let it run and it will continue. Temps stay under 52C so I did not think it was thermal. It also seems very choppy with HWINFO running so i can monitor the boost clocks and core usage. Just odd stuff.....


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> you are absolutely correct on the 40 lanes not a total need until I invest in M.2 and a capture card (eventually), i was perfectly happy at the 16/8x that i had to run with the 28 lane CPU. It has to do with how the PCIe x16 slots operate on the motherboard and my water cooling set up. I could not have the cards in the approved slots for dual SLI with the 28 lane CPU, they would be to close for good hose connection, and too far for use with my EX water bridge. So I had to invest in a 40 lane to use the ones I needed.
> 
> Now i am in-between with models, and I am currently looking for a mainstream 5xxx or 6xxx chip, but I have already seen the 5930 drop in price a few places from what I had to pay just a few weeks ago. So i wanted to return it and/or get a refund on the difference (i have to drive about 1.5H to the closest Fry's (no micro center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )). Finding this chip was a good stop gap and i wanted to fiddle with VM's a bit as a side project using MINT so the 12c seemed a good place to start. Again, just a curiosity that I have had for some time and thought since I was already messing with the rig....why not was the though.
> 
> I already dropped the the FSB from 103 back down to 100 and left the Vcore alone. But I did notice that the chip does not like AIDA64 stress testing at all, i notice the "not responding" up on the top bar that i never have seen since i have been using that program; but eventually i can hit stop and/or just let it run and it will continue. Temps stay under 52C so I did not think it was thermal. It also seems very choppy with HWINFO running so i can monitor the boost clocks and core usage. Just odd stuff.....


Take a look at the 1650 v3, they can be had for around $400 used if you are lucky.

It is an ES chip so it may not function 100%, it's really hard to know for sure. I'd try upping the voltage a bit and see if that helps, try upping a few other settings as well, it also may not like the faster ram so it may need more VCCSA/VTT or you could try dropping it to 1600mhz.


----------



## mohiuddin

"Clock configuration is NOT controlled by the BIOS. It is controlled by the Intel ME FW (management engine firmware), a BIOS extension. Only a few bits must be changed from a overclocking disabled ME FW to make it an overclocking enabled ME FW. Gigabyte accidentally leaked an intel utility that can read the ME FW, edit it, and write the new version back to the flash ROM, along with all the necessary documentation to make the correct changes. This flash ROM contains not only the ME FW, but the BIOS, flash descriptor, and 2 other regions called the GbE and PDR."
Quoting from a thread of biosmod site opened by gofasterstripes.
@gofasterstripes, did you find any progress on it?
Please.. There are ofcourse many owners of 2670 by now... I wish I could contribute something.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hoi. I've been through a bit of a tight financial patch, so have been unable to purchase the relavent gear myself. It's on the to-do list now I have an income.


----------



## tbob22

A bit of fun with the 2670:


----------



## gofasterstripes

Excellent work.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Excellent work.


I was a bit limited by the 1600mhz memory I was testing with (doesn't like anything past ~2150mhz or so). At stock (3ghz) with the memory at 2133mhz it got around 1035 or so.

One interesting note, I went straight from the 1660 to the 2670 and it still shows the multiplier at 48. Obviously it won't actually work and it resets when I adjust it, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A bit of fun with the 2670:


You were able to do full 3.3Ghz on all cores?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> You were able to do full 3.3Ghz on all cores?


Unfortunately, no. 3195mhz (106.4x30) on all cores, 3298- 3511mhz when less cores are used. A bit more is probably possible but even 106.5mhz was crashing on me, it could probably be somewhat stabilized with some voltage adjustments but I was just messing around and am not keeping these chips.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Unfortunately, no. 3195mhz (106.4x30) on all cores, 3298- 3511mhz when less cores are used. A bit more is probably possible but even 106.5mhz was crashing on me, it could probably be somewhat stabilized with some voltage adjustments but I was just messing around and am not keeping these chips.


I think you should donate them to gofasterstripes (OP) for experimentation purposes


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> I think you should donate them to gofasterstripes (OP) for experimentation purposes


Have a board to donate?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Word up.

Due to a further change of circumstances I am again going to have to wait longer until I can afford an x79 board, but Mr486 there knows this and is trolling.









I woke up to see this on slashdot:

https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/06/15/1835227/intel-x86s-hide-another-cpu-that-can-take-over-your-machine----you-cant-audit-it

Looks to me [very limited time, I have 4 language exams later today] like this is the same mechanism that controls turbo/TDP limits etc? Maybe if the community gets it's knickers sufficiently in a twist about this we'll see some decomposition of the IME and may gain access to overriding the limitations we're facing with the multipliers as I hoped


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Have a board to donate?


Hehe, it was quite a task to find an x79 ~ I love my friend the OP very dearly but I've already spared him some tech parts in the past.

That said, the workstation 'WS' version of the P9X79 



 for any those chips; so I'll quietly keep an eye out for one on his behalf.


----------



## Moparman

For the Xeon chips the Go to should be the E5-1660 SB-e it's a beast and unlocked. Fleabay has them pretty cheap. Now the real dream chip for X79 is the E5-1680V2 IB-E that's 8cores and unlocked Multi a true Beast.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> For the Xeon chips the Go to should be the E5-1660 SB-e it's a beast and unlocked. Fleabay has them pretty cheap. Now the real dream chip for X79 is the E5-1680V2 IB-E that's 8cores and unlocked Multi a true Beast.


Sorry to go off-topic here, but that X5680 in your sig, just...









Would you consider putting it through a Firestrike run and posting the result? I'd love to know how the 3DMark physics score...


----------



## Moparman

I would love to But as of right now those chips and the SR2 are in another owners hands at this time. Still boxed up waiting on me to buy them back lol.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I would love to But as of right now those chips and the SR2 are in another owners hands at this time. Still boxed up waiting on me to buy them back lol.


Hey no worries. Just curious, to obtain that HWBot score, does it need to stay stable or just peak at that speed for a short time?

Can you game at 6ghz?


----------



## Moparman

NO not a chance of gaming at it. However I did game on it at 5.4ghz to be funny. But of course trying to game and pour LN2 is just hard.


----------



## 486DX

Yeah I figured that might be the case, somebody needs to design an LN2 pump and tank







Kudos on the score though, man.


----------



## Moparman

Thanks.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Has anyone got a e5-1680/V2 in their system?
I miss my e5-1650 @4.2+ dearly


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Has anyone got a e5-1680/V2 in their system?
> I miss my e5-1650 @4.2+ dearly


Still have my 1680 V2:



Only bench stable at this speed and volts. I can run all benchies like 3dmark at this speed with 1.4v under normal ambient and water. Need winter weather to get 5GHz.

24/7 I run it 4.5GHz with 1.275v, ram @2666MHz CL10 on custom water. Really is a nice cpu.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

That is strange !! the CPU reference indicates both 2690V2 and 1680V2 in CPU-Z .


----------



## drchoi21

Here is what I think about unlocking the dual socket Xeons for OC,

1) all of the unlocked Xeons have i7 counterparts (1680v2 is an exception, E5-1603 and E5-1607 cannot OC due to not having a similar i7 counterpart), meaning they have similar CPU config that Intel Management Engine sees them as basically same thing, this may be related to the CPUID that is recognized in the BIOS

2) since there are 2 QPIs, we can try and block the contacts for the 2nd QPI links to make them similar to their i7 counterparts.


----------



## mohiuddin

@gofasterstripes, it seems that very little of X79 owners are eager doing some research on unlocking 2xxx xeons oc capabilities...... strangely...


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> That is strange !! the CPU reference indicates both 2690V2 and 1680V2 in CPU-Z .


Yep, because the 1680v2 is a 2690v2 with some qpi's and cores disabled if I remember right.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oh come on then! Hasn't anyone got a spare 2670 and some kapton tape??


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Oh come on then! Hasn't anyone got a spare 2670 and some kapton tape??


Well to start, you'd need a 2690v2, which is even more expensive than the 1680v2 and then there is still no clue how to disable the qpi links and cores. Could just start taping the bottom of the chip up and see what happens, I really have no interest in experimenting in that way with my board though.. Maybe when there are some 2011 boards for $50 or something.









Would be nice if someone could get straps to work on locked chips though, that could help quite a bit.









Edit:
Here's something that someone could try on x58:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469242/could-i-disable-a-xeons-second-qpi

No idea if it's ever been tried, but hey, if you cover those pins and end up with an unlocked x5650 then maybe it's also possible on x79?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I'd say it's worth a go with any of the dual QPI chips.

Based on some previous research into QPI topology, I don't think it's dangerous to actually straight-up block pins used for QPI signalling alone - the bus has per-channel error detection [ie QPI connections are actually multiple single-channel buses in parallel, each with error-monitoring AFAIK]. They have fallback fail safes, and if I had to guess I would say it doesn't look like it would cause damage to insert a CPU with modded QPI connections or even ones that were NOT fully blocked - the bus should just detect the dirty contact and switch off.

I have to say though, anyone trying that is taking a risk.

But go on, someone









EDIT: - nail varnish - a couple of coats?


----------



## kgtuning

Just read through this thread.. makes me want to pick up a board and xeon chip to play around with.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I wish I could unlock my Xeon E5-2637 v3 and push it up to around the 4.4 GHz mark. Then I wouldn't be feeling like I need to buy a new 4.4 GHz i7 6800k from Silicon Lottery so badly... 3.4 GHz stock is just so low these days.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I'd say it's worth a go with any of the dual QPI chips.
> 
> Based on some previous research into QPI topology, I don't think it's dangerous to actually straight-up block pins used for QPI signalling alone - the bus has per-channel error detection [ie QPI connections are actually multiple single-channel buses in parallel, each with error-monitoring AFAIK]. They have fallback fail safes, and if I had to guess I would say it doesn't look like it would cause damage to insert a CPU with modded QPI connections or even ones that were NOT fully blocked - the bus should just detect the dirty contact and switch off.
> 
> I have to say though, anyone trying that is taking a risk.
> 
> But go on, someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: - nail varnish - a couple of coats?


Well if I happen to get another 1366 board with bent pins and I'm able to fix it then i may pick up one of the cheap dual qpi 32nm quads and experiment a bit.


----------



## mohiuddin

Asus rampage 4? Would it be a good deal for 150$?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Asus rampage 4? Would it be a good deal for 150$?


Yes.


----------



## mohiuddin

This guy tried something atleast.. Though in x58.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469242/could-i-disable-a-xeons-second-qpi#post_25276282
Never mind.. Someone already posted here it before.


----------



## mohiuddin

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469242/could-i-disable-a-xeons-second-qpi#post_25276282
Here's little about findings of his experiment...


----------



## mohiuddin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351763284861?redirect=mobile
Isn't 2690 v2 a 3.60ghz max cpu? Why the eBay spec says otherwise?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Must be 'cos it's an ES chip.

Grrr, this is frustrating


----------



## mohiuddin

Is it an ES? If not, very appealing price... Do you think e5 v2 prices will go down like e5 2670?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Is it an ES? If not, very appealing price... Do you think e5 v2 prices will go down like e5 2670?


Says ES at the end of the title.

I think the V2s will come down in price when big companies upgrade again to newer chips.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Must be 'cos it's an ES chip.
> 
> Grrr, this is frustrating


Why so frustrating?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Because I'm skint [and it might be unlocked].


----------



## mohiuddin

Unlocked? Is there any case where e5 2xxx are unlocked with ES?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Many ES chips in general are unlocked.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Unlocked? Is there any case where e5 2xxx are unlocked with ES?


Not that I'm aware of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Many ES chips in general are unlocked.


I've never heard of an unlocked multi QPI chip, ES or not.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Well now, that is interesting in itself! I wonder why?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Well now, that is interesting in itself! I wonder why?


That's the question.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Unlocked? Is there any case where e5 2xxx are unlocked with ES?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Many ES chips in general are unlocked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's the question.


my 2 ES chips were not unlocked, and very "weird" in application. For most things they did alright, but they would have random hiccups.


----------



## mohiuddin

Can't anyone in this world find a way to decouple the bclk from pci bus?


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys I got a rampage 4 BE. Well without any oc panel. What cpu can I buy from Canada within 100usd please hurry... 2670 or 2680?


----------



## gofasterstripes

The 2680 will have higher single-threaded performance, obvs. Can't you find one?


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> The 2680 will have higher single-threaded performance, obvs. Can't you find one?


is it ebay only? How many days needed to get the product after ordering in ebay?


----------



## gofasterstripes

It depends on the seller, you need to read the listing for any matching chips you wish to bid on.


----------



## mohiuddin

I'm pretty much new on ebay. Eyeing on these >>
1. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2670-2-60-Ghz-20-Mb-8-Core-CPU-Processor-SR0KX-C2-115W-/201492692369?hash=item2ee9e67d91:g:O~gAAOSwUfNXRma2&_trkparms=pageci%253A4d6423a5-3a03-11e6-97f2-005056974d34%257Cparentrq%253A8248c08a1550a6228f312ee4fffd725a%257Ciid%253A1
2. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-SR0H8-E5-2670-8-CORE-2-60-GHz-20M-Cache-8-00-GT-s-CPU-Processor-/231895208709?hash=item35fe081305:g:IvcAAOSw~OVWxgWh&_trkparms=pageci%253A4d6423a5-3a03-11e6-97f2-005056974d34%257Cparentrq%253A8248c08a1550a6228f312ee4fffd725a%257Ciid%253A5
3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-2-7GHz-8-Core-Processor-CM8062107184424-SR0KH/191760214322?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131227121020%26meid%3Dbc46de7ad3654cac9622a0074c7bd253%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D142004007747
4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/142004007747?redirect=mobile#viTabs_0


----------



## gofasterstripes

Both look fine I guess.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Both look fine I guess.


Please reload there are 4 links now.
Can u give an estimate, how much time each of them would be needed to arrive in Quebec? And what about stepping of 4th? I need them by 8th July. As my uncle lives in Quebec, will be there upto 10th July


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can't anyone in this world find a way to decouple the bclk from pci bus?


Skylake.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Sorry dude - you should just:



and see what it says when you fill the details in.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Sorry dude - you should just:
> 
> 
> 
> and see what it says when you fill the details in.


Ok.. What can u say about 4th one, is it legit? Seems good for an 2680


----------



## gofasterstripes

That processor is an ES.

While it's slightly cheaper, it may not be compatible. It probably is, but there's not guarantee from Asus I think.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> That processor is an ES.
> 
> While it's slightly cheaper, it may not be compatible. It probably is, but there's not guarantee from Asus I think.


which country do you live in, man?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys I got a rampage 4 BE. Well without any oc panel. What cpu can I buy from Canada within 100usd please hurry... 2670 or 2680?


What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I live in the Netherlands


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> What are you planning on using it for?


Plan is to build a pc. I like to even just build it. Casually I will play some games. Do you guys think it will be faster in DX12 games compared to x5650 @3.8ghz?


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I live in the Netherlands


Oh, far away from me. Anyway, if I just could help you finding a cheap X79....


----------



## gofasterstripes

Very hard to tell - DX12 uses more cores, but the 5650 has higher clockspeed. I suspect if you had 3.3GHz on 8 cores on the SB Archtecture you might match the Westmere.

That does require you to get the FSB to 106 or something, and it's still not certain.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Plan is to build a pc. I like to even just build it. Casually I will play some games. Do you guys think it will be faster in DX12 games compared to x5650 @3.8ghz?


It is possible, but right now GPU is still much more important. A 2680 will equal a x5650 at around 4.5ghz or so when all threads are in use, but the x5650 would have much faster single threaded performance at that speed.

At this point, I'd still recommend going with higher clock speed versus more cores for gaming _(i.e. E5-1650)._


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Oh, far away from me. Anyway, if I just could help you finding a cheap X79....


Find me a job and it won't need to be cheap!

EDIT - actually I don't want that address listed on Google


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It is possible, but right now GPU is still much more important. A 2680 will equal a x5650 at around 4.5ghz or so when all threads are in use, but the x5650 would have much faster single threaded performance at that speed.
> 
> At this point, I'd still recommend going with higher clock speed versus more cores for gaming _(i.e. E5-1650)._


Can't I lock turbo on motherboard?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can't I lock turbo on motherboard?


Probably, for the e5-2670 that would be 3ghz and e5-2680 would be 3.1ghz on all cores.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Probably, for the e5-2670 that would be 3ghz and e5-2680 would be 3.1ghz on all cores.


you mean with bclk 100?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I think someone should buy one of THESE (link to ebay listing) and play around with it. 2.00 Ghz stock with a 2.50 Ghz max boost speed. 16-cores / 32-threads for $399? That would be insane for a workstation / folding build. Anything below 3.0 Ghz is terrible for gaming though unfortunately.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Insanity, may I ask why you're running a 4 core CPU in an X99 system? Sounds.. well, absolutely insane it sounds


----------



## mohiuddin

Is this site reliable?
https://m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=e5+2680


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Insanity, may I ask why you're running a 4 core CPU in an X99 system? Sounds.. well, absolutely insane it sounds


Seems sensible to me, 4 cores, 15Mb of L3... What clockspeed is it at? It's locked, right?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Insanity, may I ask why you're running a 4 core CPU in an X99 system? Sounds.. well, absolutely insane it sounds


To tell you the truth I got the CPU for three main reasons:


It was pretty cheap considering comparable CPU prices at the time. I paid $280 for the 2637 V3 when at the same time 5820k's were selling for around $400. (Keep in mind that the retail price of a 2637 V3 is $1000)
The 2637 V3 has 40 PCIE lanes versus 28 PCIE lanes on the 5820k.
It has the highest stock clock of any Xeon I've seen at 3.5 Ghz. (It still isn't great for gaming, but I'm looking at upgrading soon.)
And some other reasons that I probably don't remember. But yeah, I am looking at upgrading to one of the 4.4 Ghz 6800k's from Silicon Lottery soon if I can. I need that extra single core-performance for games unfortunately. I'll also probably grab a 3200 Mhz 32GB DDR4 kit while I'm at it as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Seems sensible to me, 4 cores, 15Mb of L3... What clockspeed is it at? It's locked, right?


Yeah, it is a great little CPU all things considered. It has a lot more features than a standard 4-core i7. But yes, it is 100% locked as far as I can tell. The only way I would be able to overclock it would be by manually bumping the BCLK and FSB frequencies. That method is really hit or miss and probably would only gain me ~ .1 - .3 Ghz anyways. I would rather just leave it at stock clocks with the TurboBoost enabled so it can boost up to 3.7 Ghz instead. That way I don't have to worry about frying anything by accidentally overheating the FSB.

*EDIT:*

Check out what I gathered up today everyone:



Spoiler: X99 ES CPU / Motherboard Compatibility List!



*System Compatibility (Updated 6/11/2016):*

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be compatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


Dell: PowerEdge R430/R530/T430 (BIOS 2.0.1), R630/R730/R730XD (BIOS 2.1.6), M630/FC630/M630 VRTX (BIOS 2.1.6), T630 (BIOS 2.1.5), C4130 (BIOS 2.1.5), C6320 (BIOS 2.1.5); Precision T5810 (BIOS A12), T7810 (BIOS A12), T7910 (BIOS A12), R7910 (BIOS 2.0.3)

*Motherboards:*


Supermicro: X10S series (all models with BIOS R2.0), X10D series (all models with BIOS R2.0), C7X99-OCE (BIOS R2.0)
Tyan: S562 series (BIOS V2.00), S707 series (BIOS V2.00), S708 series (BIOS V2.00)
Asus: Z10PA-D8 (BIOS 3107), Z10PE-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PR-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PE-D16 WS (BIOS 3204)
ASRock: EPC612 series (all models with BIOS 2.10), FH-C612NM (BIOS 1.10); X99 series (all models with BIOS 3.00 or above)
MSI: X99 Godlike Gaming Carbon (BIOS 2.3); X99A XPower Gaming Titanium; X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (BIOS 1.1); X99A Gaming 9 ACK (BIOS 3.4); X99S Gaming 9 AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A XPower AC (BIOS A.5); X99S XPower AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A/S Gaming 7 (BIOS H.E); X99A Raider (BIOS P.4)
EVGA: X99 Family (all models with BIOS 2.01 or above)

Note: A BIOS upgrade may be necessary for motherboards manufactured prior to the introduction of the Xeon E5-2600 v4 series.

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be incompatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


HP servers and workstations: support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

*Motherboards:*


Asus X99 series (all models): stuck at Q-Code 19 after reboot; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors only
Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (BIOS 3204): cannot power on when the 2nd CPU is installed; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors for dual-CPU configuration
Gigabyte X99 series (all models with BIOS F22): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
MSI X99 series (all models with BIOS released prior to 05/23/2016): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

Note: Please look for V4 QS (not ES2) processors that are compatible to these products instead. QS stands for "Qualification Sample." These CPUs are generally more widely supported than their earlier ES2 "Engineering Sample" versions.

Note 2: Production Intel processors have 5 letter S-Spec numbers starting from *S*. Engineering (ES) and Qualification Samples (QS) of Intel processors have 4-6 letter specification numbers starting from *Q*.



- Insan1tyOne


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Oh, indeed I've only considered the core count, now I see. Why do you guys pursue 40 PCI-E lanes? E.g. with an mITX board, SLI is impossible, and even then, 8 PCI-E 3.0 lanes appear to be enough for Iost of the GPU's unless you're on a high resolution, aren't they? That way, are the 40 lanes required mainly for the setup to be future-proof?

Other than that, what are the interesting CPU's to hunt for on ebay for X79 and especially X99 these days? As for gaming, I'm interested in Bf3 and BF4 mainly, the resolution being 1080p, and as for real work, it's about programming, graphics, etc., so a higher core count or, in another words, decent parallel performance is a big bonus. Currently I'm on X5650 but the main board is now dead, and this one is just a temporary replacement. Got a spare 3930K, thinking about selling it and getting something hotter.


----------



## mohiuddin

2690v2
@CrazyNightOwl


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2690-v2-CPU-2-8GHz-10-Core-130W-25M-Max-3-3GHz-QE2H-ES-/351763284861?hash=item51e6b9c37d:gjcAAOSwOVpXZdJO



NB - Engineering sample


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Oh, indeed I've only considered the core count, now I see. Why do you guys pursue 40 PCI-E lanes? E.g. with an mITX board, SLI is impossible, and even then, 8 PCI-E 3.0 lanes appear to be enough for Iost of the GPU's unless you're on a high resolution, aren't they? That way, are the 40 lanes required mainly for the setup to be future-proof?
> 
> Other than that, what are the interesting CPU's to hunt for on ebay for X79 and especially X99 these days? As for gaming, I'm interested in Bf3 and BF4 mainly, the resolution being 1080p, and as for real work, it's about programming, graphics, etc., so a higher core count or, in another words, decent parallel performance is a big bonus. Currently I'm on X5650 but the main board is now dead, and this one is just a temporary replacement. Got a spare 3930K, thinking about selling it and getting something hotter.


Honestly, I'd probably keep the 3930k and watch for a deal on a board.

If you are doing a lot of rendering and depending on the type of programming then maybe more cores would be worth it, but if it's mostly gaming then better IPC is more important.

If you go to a lower clocked chip it may feel slower than your x58 system in desktop use.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

In general, yes, a possible lack of IPC is my main concern. You see, I've calculated the following (best case scenario, a 2690 v2):

3.2 * 1.3 * 1.05 = 4.36, which is above my X5650's 4GHz. The numbers are base clock, Westmere to Ivy IPC, and FSB overclock respectively. Is that a valid calculation in your opinion?

Also, does it make sense to go for an Ivy six-core over a Sandy six-core, and if yes, why?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> In general, yes, a possible lack of IPC is my main concern. You see, I've calculated the following (best case scenario, a 2690 v2):
> 
> 3.2 * 1.3 * 1.05 = 4.36, which is above my X5650's 4GHz. The numbers are base clock, Westmere to Ivy IPC, and FSB overclock respectively. Is that a valid calculation in your opinion?
> 
> Also, does it make sense to go for an Ivy six-core over a Sandy six-core, and if yes, why?


No, that isn't valid. Ivy is not even close to 30% faster clock to clock compared to Westmere, more like 15% or so. Haswell is about 25% faster clock to clock.

One reason to go to Ivy is the increased IPC, about 5% faster than Sandy. I don't think ES chips are worth the potential issues though.

There are other things to consider like memory speed that could change things, but this is fairly close:

Westmere at 4.8ghz =

Sandy-E at 4.4ghz
Ivy-E at 4.2ghz
Haswell-E at 3.8ghz

I'd say just stick with the 3930k and grab a good board for under $200.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

What would you say about this article:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9482/intel-broadwell-pt2-overclocking-ipc/3

where they find substantial IPC gains going from Haswell to Ivy/Sandy and then even more from Broadwell to Haswell?

Also, are the 2687W ES unlocked? The retail ones? See this one e.g.:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2687W-QB7R-ES-8C-16HT-3-1Ghz-3-8Ghz-Turbo-20M-L3-LGA2011-TDP-155W-/272271942012?hash=item3f64ac217c:g:vKYAAOSwp5JWYWTZ

Not that I'm going to get that, but it looks like a decent deal to me. E.g. for a friend who's on budget and does no gaming, only programming and graphics, I think it would be a godsend (save the usual find-a-board hassle).


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> What would you say about this article:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9482/intel-broadwell-pt2-overclocking-ipc/3
> 
> where they find substantial IPC gains going from Haswell to Ivy/Sandy and then even more from Broadwell to Haswell?
> 
> Also, are the 2687W ES unlocked? The retail ones? See this one e.g.:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2687W-QB7R-ES-8C-16HT-3-1Ghz-3-8Ghz-Turbo-20M-L3-LGA2011-TDP-155W-/272271942012?hash=item3f64ac217c:g:vKYAAOSwp5JWYWTZ
> 
> Not that I'm going to get that, but it looks like a decent deal to me. E.g. for a friend who's on budget and does no gaming, only programming and graphics, I think it would be a godsend (save the usual find-a-board hassle).


That sounds about right. On average, the IPC gain from Sandy to Haswell is about 15%. The gain from Westmere to Sandy is about 10%. There you have 25% from Westmere to Haswell. Some of the benchmarks might skew the results a bit like Dolphin which takes advantage of some of the newer instructions I believe. Cinebench would probably be a more realistic best case improvement.

No e5-2xxx or Dual QPI Xeon is unlocked as far as I know, ES or otherwise.

If you want to go with more cores and don't want to overclock I'd recommend getting a dual socket board instead and put whatever chips you want in there.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Why, I'm all for overclocking, I've had and still am having a lot of fun with the X5650 here! I'm researching the options for shifting the balance to a tad more cores without sacrificing raw clock speed, so to say. I know that the 3930K may go as high as 4.6 or even 4.8 if i'm lucky, and give it good cooling, and will do that as soon as a board pops up. But, on the other hand, I'm also thinking "what next?", after these 6-core Sandy/Ivy get old and the board remains, what cna I put into it? For this reason I'm also considering X99 and Haswell/Broadwell Xeons.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Why, I'm all for overclocking, I've had and still am having a lot of fun with the X5650 here! I'm researching the options for shifting the balance to a tad more cores without sacrificing raw clock speed, so to say. I know that the 3930K may go as high as 4.6 or even 4.8 if i'm lucky, and give it good cooling, and will do that as soon as a board pops up. But, on the other hand, I'm also thinking "what next?", after these 6-core Sandy/Ivy get old and the board remains, what cna I put into it? For this reason I'm also considering X99 and Haswell/Broadwell Xeons.


Possibly the unlocked E5-1680v2. But yeah, x99 would give more options like the 6950x.


----------



## mohiuddin

As far as I know the E5-2670 surge came from Facebook server upgrade....
What do you guys think? What processors the Facebook severs upgraded most into?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> As far as I know the E5-2670 surge came from Facebook server upgrade....
> What do you guys think? What processors the Facebook severs upgraded most into?


I remember reading when the whole meltdown of sandy 2670's into the market was happening, that insiders were saying that they just did a straight move from Sandy 2670 8 core 16 thread chips to the Haswell-E E5 2670 V3 12 cores 24 threads chips. A fairly decent upgrade i'd say, although you wouldn't know it from some of the problems FB has been having lately lol.

http://ark.intel.com/products/81709/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2670-v3-30M-Cache-2_30-GHz


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I remember reading when the whole meltdown of sandy 2670's into the market was happening, that insiders were saying that they just did a straight move from Sandy 2670 8 core 16 thread chips to the Haswell-E E5 2670 V3 12 cores 24 threads chips. A fairly decent upgrade i'd say, although you wouldn't know it from some of the problems FB has been having lately lol.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/81709/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2670-v3-30M-Cache-2_30-GHz


Sad that it is x99 based. I hope v2 xeons get a price cut. Best e5 2690v2.. Just think of it @sub 100usd....


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Sad that it is x99 based. I hope v2 xeons get a price cut. Best e5 2690v2.. Just think of it @sub 100usd....


I agree that the best V2 Xeon is the E5-2690 v2 which can be had for $299. I doubt they will get much lower than that in price though... I think if anybody is in need of an X79 CPU they should definitely be looking at the 2690 v2 as their first choice.

But the best V3 and V4 Xeons on X99 are a complete toss up. I am sort of leaning the E5-2687W v3, but that one can only be had for around $880 which makes it completely not worth it compared to the earlier X79 E5-2690 v2. Then you have the v4 CPUs which are even worse because there are barely any good ones on the market selling for less than retail price. I would lean towards the E5-2687W v4 as well probably.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I agree that the best V2 Xeon is the E5-2690 v2 which can be had for $299. I doubt they will get much lower than that in price though... I think if anybody is in need of an X79 CPU they should definitely be looking at the 2690 v2 as their first choice.
> 
> But the best V3 and V4 Xeons on X99 are a complete toss up. I am sort of leaning the E5-2687W v3, but that one can only be had for around $880 which makes it completely not worth it compared to the earlier X79 E5-2690 v2. Then you have the v4 CPUs which are even worse because there are barely any good ones on the market selling for less than retail price. I would lean towards the E5-2687W v4 as well probably.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


The E5 2683 V3 is also a good deal. 14 Cores 28 Threads @ 2ghz base and 3ghz boost and sells used for ~$300 (seen them for $260) If you value clock speed the 2687W is indeed a trooper at 3.5ghz boost, but "only" 10 cores 20 threads of course.


----------



## MrKoala

2686 V3 is worth checking out as well. 2.0~3.5GHz, 18C 36T.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I agree that the best V2 Xeon is the E5-2690 v2 which can be had for $299. I doubt they will get much lower than that in price though... I think if anybody is in need of an X79 CPU they should definitely be looking at the 2690 v2 as their first choice.
> 
> But the best V3 and V4 Xeons on X99 are a complete toss up. I am sort of leaning the E5-2687W v3, but that one can only be had for around $880 which makes it completely not worth it compared to the earlier X79 E5-2690 v2. Then you have the v4 CPUs which are even worse because there are barely any good ones on the market selling for less than retail price. I would lean towards the E5-2687W v4 as well probably.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


My plan is to settle down on 60$ 2670 v1 for now. after 2years or three, upgrade to any v2 cheap deal.. I really hope 2690 v2 price will go down in that time frame.. And by that time if someone could just find a way of overclocking these beasts


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> The E5 2683 V3 is also a good deal. 14 Cores 28 Threads @ 2ghz base and 3ghz boost and sells used for ~$300 (seen them for $260) If you value clock speed the 2687W is indeed a trooper at 3.5ghz boost, but "only" 10 cores 20 threads of course.


Haha "only" 14c / 28t with 35MB of L3 Cache you say? According to Intel's ARK this is quite a nice CPU, however, the speeds of it are just far too low for it to even be considered for gaming or anything like that. Although for pretty much any other application $235 for a CPU of that caliber is one of the best deals I have ever seen. Seriously, someone please go buy a bunch of these right now!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> 2686 V3 is worth checking out as well. 2.0~3.5GHz, 18C 36T.


Now this is an interesting model indeed... This particular SKU is not even listed on Intel's ARK. That leads me to believe that it was a custom request by a company and was only produced for OEM purposes. What I find the most interesting is that its boost range is so _large_ at ~1.5 Ghz. For 18c / 36t with 45mb of L3 Cache $399 is not a bad price at all. Although it would be terrible for gaming. Unless it could always run all cores at 3.5 Ghz, and even then, 3.5 Ghz is sadly still quite low for gaming purposes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> My plan is to settle down on 60$ 2670 v1 for now. after 2years or three, upgrade to any v2 cheap deal.. I really hope 2690 v2 price will go down in that time frame.. *And by that time if someone could just find a way of overclocking these beasts*


I have been throwing around an idea in my head when it comes to these V1 / V2 / V3 / V4 Xeons and "overclocking". I have no idea how / if it could even be done, but what if instead of finding a way to unlock the "hardware" locks on the multiplier, etc. Someone just found a way to unlock the "software" limitations on these Xeons? And by software limitations, I mean the Intel TurboBoost technology.

Each Xeon processor has a "Max Turbo Frequency" which is defined as "the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology." I also believe that there is a deeper feature of Intel TurboBoost which allows for _all_ cores to simultaneously boost up to a certain (slightly lower than max) speed under the correct (very high system load) circumstances.

So now, what if someone were to create a program that just told Intel TurboBoost (because it is a piece of software that communicates / functions within the OS if I am not mistaken) to _always_ run all processor cores at their maximum TurboBoost frequency regardless of system load?

In my opinion, the above solution seems like it would be several measures of magnitude easier to accomplish than trying to modify the pins / contacts of the CPU itself to fake less QPI connections or "disable" the CPUs overclocking security features. In my opinion, disabling pins will not result in any processor features being restored, as the only way to bring back these lost features would be to re-add the pins that Intel removed to block off these features in the first place. That is just the musings of someone who is neither an Hardware or Software Engineer though.









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Haha "only" 14c / 28t with 35MB of L3 Cache you say? According to Intel's ARK this is quite a nice CPU, however, the speeds of it are just far too low for it to even be considered for gaming or anything like that. Although for pretty much any other application $235 for a CPU of that caliber is one of the best deals I have ever seen. Seriously, someone please go buy a bunch of these right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is an interesting model indeed... This particular SKU is not even listed on Intel's ARK. That leads me to believe that it was a custom request by a company and was only produced for OEM purposes. What I find the most interesting is that its boost range is so _large_ at ~1.5 Ghz. For 18c / 36t with 45mb of L3 Cache $399 is not a bad price at all. Although it would be terrible for gaming. Unless it could always run all cores at 3.5 Ghz, and even then, 3.5 Ghz is sadly still quite low for gaming purposes.
> I have been throwing around an idea in my head when it comes to these V1 / V2 / V3 / V4 Xeons and "overclocking". I have no idea how / if it could even be done, but what if instead of finding a way to unlock the "hardware" locks on the multiplier, etc. Someone just found a way to unlock the "software" limitations on these Xeons? And by software limitations, I mean the Intel TurboBoost technology.
> 
> Each Xeon processor has a "Max Turbo Frequency" which is defined as "the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology." I also believe that there is a deeper feature of Intel TurboBoost which allows for _all_ cores to simultaneously boost up to a certain (slightly lower than max) speed under the correct (very high system load) circumstances.
> 
> So now, what if someone were to create a program that just told Intel TurboBoost (because it is a piece of software that communicates / functions within the OS if I am not mistaken) to _always_ run all processor cores at their maximum TurboBoost frequency regardless of system load?
> 
> In my opinion, the above solution seems like it would be several measures of magnitude easier to accomplish than trying to modify the pins / contacts of the CPU itself to fake less QPI connections or "disable" the CPUs overclocking security features. In my opinion, disabling pins will not result in any processor features being restored, as the only way to bring back these lost features would be to re-add the pins that Intel removed to block off these features in the first place. That is just the musings of someone who is neither an Hardware or Software Engineer though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Reading your post, gives me hope u know?... If it is just a software, why the hell is it so tough?.....


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Reading your post, gives me hope u know?... *If it is just a software, why the hell is it so tough?*.....


That is the big question, I would have to say that it is tough because (as far as I know) the Intel TurboBoost software exists within the operating system, as a hardware function placed _inside_ the processor itself, and as a "feature set" baked into the BIOS of your motherboard. All of these three things work together to get the CPU boosting properly, but it is not very clear "how" they work (or work together) exactly.

Someone would have to spend quite a bit of time reviewing Intel's documentation / patents / etc. based around the TurboBoost technology to even get a good grasp on whether what I described in my previous post is even possible or not. Unfortunately, I do not have the time or the leisure to work on such an interesting project, but I'm sure that if there were enough people involved through various communities, something could definitely get figured out.

Although I think that one of the main reasons that it seems so tough right now, is that I do not know of anyone who has ever tried to "attack" this problem from the software side. People have always been trying to go at it from the hardware side as that is how things worked back on X58. But now with the newer X79 and X99 CPUs, a new paradigm has been introduced.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Now this is an interesting model indeed... This particular SKU is not even listed on Intel's ARK. That leads me to believe that it was a custom request by a company and was only produced for OEM purposes. What I find the most interesting is that its boost range is so _large_ at ~1.5 Ghz. For 18c / 36t with 45mb of L3 Cache $399 is not a bad price at all. Although it would be terrible for gaming. Unless it could always run all cores at 3.5 Ghz, and even then, 3.5 Ghz is sadly still quite low for gaming purposes.


If one is looking at dual socket capable CPUs, gaming should not be the only performance concern.

While 3.5GHz Haswell isn't high, games that depend heavily on single threading performance won't mobilize many cores, so the cores that do the heavy lifting will be able to get at least close to maximum turbo all the time. There's no need to keep all cores at 3.5GHz.
Quote:


> I have been throwing around an idea in my head when it comes to these V1 / V2 / V3 / V4 Xeons and "overclocking". I have no idea how / if it could even be done, but what if instead of finding a way to unlock the "hardware" locks on the multiplier, etc. Someone just found a way to unlock the "software" limitations on these Xeons? And by software limitations, I mean the Intel TurboBoost technology.
> 
> Each Xeon processor has a "Max Turbo Frequency" which is defined as "the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology." I also believe that there is a deeper feature of Intel TurboBoost which allows for _all_ cores to simultaneously boost up to a certain (slightly lower than max) speed under the correct (very high system load) circumstances.
> 
> So now, what if someone were to create a program that just told Intel TurboBoost (because it is a piece of software that communicates / functions within the OS if I am not mistaken) to _always_ run all processor cores at their maximum TurboBoost frequency regardless of system load?
> 
> In my opinion, the above solution seems like it would be several measures of magnitude easier to accomplish than trying to modify the pins / contacts of the CPU itself to fake less QPI connections or "disable" the CPUs overclocking security features. In my opinion, disabling pins will not result in any processor features being restored, as the only way to bring back these lost features would be to re-add the pins that Intel removed to block off these features in the first place. That is just the musings of someone who is neither an Hardware or Software Engineer though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Unfortunately, no.

Traditionally a CPU would expose the possible frequency range to the OS and the OS CPU governor would periodically select frequency depending on load. Unless there are power/thermal issues forcing the CPU to go down, whatever command from the OS is respected until the next one comes.

With modern Intel CPUs only the range between minimum clock and base clocked is exposed to the OS. With Turbo on, when the OS asks for maximum clock and the load is high enough, the CPU will simply overclock itself. In other words, on multiplier-locked CPUs, for the frequency range you're interested in, the CPU does not listen to your OS any more. It makes its own decision. The CPU can change frequency and voltage really fast and does not follow one setting for a long time. When only a few heavy threads are running, the CPU will clock high. When other more lightweight threads step in the CPU will clock back to normal. By the time your OS has taken the next CPU load sample, the physical CPU may have gone back and forth among different frequencies for thousands of times. The nominal frequency shown on the slowly updated CPU frequency graph in task manager or other monitoring tools is actually showing a mixture of different clocks, and depending on what tool you use the clock reading can be different. Some tools report the highest clock ("up-to") achieved in that time slice, while others calculate a weighted average.

There's no such thing as "Intel® Turbo Boost" software running on the OS. However in some cases (like modern Linux kernels) there are hardware-specific CPU governors.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> If one is looking at dual socket capable CPUs, gaming should not be the only performance concern.
> 
> While 3.5GHz Haswell isn't high, games that depend heavily on single threading performance won't mobilize many cores, so the cores that do the heavy lifting will be able to get at least close to maximum turbo all the time. There's no need to keep all cores at 3.5GHz.
> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Traditionally a CPU would expose the possible frequency range to the OS and the OS CPU governor would periodically select frequency depending on load. Unless there are power/thermal issues forcing the CPU to go down, whatever command from the OS is respected until the next one comes.
> 
> With modern Intel CPUs only the range between minimum clock and base clocked is exposed to the OS. With Turbo on, when the OS asks for maximum clock and the load is high enough, the CPU will simply overclock itself. In other words, on multiplier-locked CPUs, for the frequency range you're interested in, the CPU does not listen to your OS any more. It makes its own decision. The CPU can change frequency and voltage really fast and does not follow one setting for a long time. When only a few heavy threads are running, the CPU will clock high. When other more lightweight threads step in the CPU will clock back to normal. By the time your OS has taken the next CPU load sample, the physical CPU may have gone back and forth among different frequencies for thousands of times. The nominal frequency shown on the slowly updated CPU frequency graph in task manager or other monitoring tools is actually showing a mixture of different clocks, and depending on what tool you use the clock reading can be different. Some tools report the highest clock ("up-to") achieved in that time slice, while others calculate a weighted average.
> 
> There's no such thing as "Intel® Turbo Boost" software running on the OS. However in some cases (like modern Linux kernels) there are hardware-specific CPU governors.






Indeed, if it is as you say then I would agree that attempting to "fake" a really high system load to the CPU in order to force it to constantly boost not work. Ah well, it was worth a shot! It always feels better the get the ideas out of your head rather than keeping them in.

As for the note about using Xeons for gaming, I agree that single-threaded, DX11 games respond well to high TurboBoost-ing Xeon CPUs. But, with the advent of things like DX12 and Vulkan, I suspect that we will see games mobilizing a lot more cores in the near future. I will be curious to see what game performance would look like if you had a 4c / 8t processor running at 4.0 Ghz versus an 8c / 16t processor running at 2.0 Ghz. Would performance be the same given that the game could take advantage of "n" amount of CPUs? (e.g. it is not limited to how many CPUs it can use) Or would game performance be less on the 2.0 Ghz processor just because more CPU cycles = higher FPS? I really hope to see tests like this in the future... Or maybe I am just off my rocker?

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> There's no such thing as "Intel® Turbo Boost" software running on the OS. However in some cases (like modern Linux kernels) there are hardware-specific CPU governors.


So, there is no way of getting extra performance from these cpus...usay? What about an attempt to separate pcie bus from bclk? Or find a way to use bclk strap in these?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi peeps! It's your broke-ass OP here









Wonderful to see so many people here with smarts. WRT pin-blocking, I agree it's a PITA. However, my understanding of turbo is that this is a function that is/can be controlled/programmed by through the Intel Firmware Management software/hardware combo and if we can fool a chip into being identified as another model, the turbo modes from that model may apply.

Also I like to watch the world burn.

Keep hacking, folks, I'll see if I can use my time [seeing as there's no money] to find/contact someone who can explain how it really works. A great start would be a hacker-friendly Intel employee who was able/willing to explain how the systems really work, but I have no clue how to find...... oh wait....


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Sad that it is x99 based. I hope v2 xeons get a price cut. Best e5 2690v2.. Just think of it @sub 100usd....


I'm sure the v2's are still being used in a lot of servers, we will surely see a surge of _(non ES)_ chips at some point like we did with Westmere.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> So, there is no way of getting extra performance from these cpus...usay? What about an attempt to separate pcie bus from bclk? Or find a way to use bclk strap in these?


At that point you would be playing with either hardware or firmware. Modifiying OS behaivior alone won't do it.

Depending on the model there might be some room for boosting TDP or frequency response curve, but the maximum multipler is definitely locked.

There was a microcode bug that allowed 4**0MQ/HQ laptop CPUs to be multiplier unlocked. We can dream about the same thing happening on Xeon E5's. Really high clocks on all cores still won't happen though. We'll run into power/thermal limitations. (Imagine trying to handle two 6950X in one socket.)


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> At that point you would be playing with either hardware or firmware. Modifiying OS behaivior alone won't do it.
> 
> Depending on the model there might be some room for boosting TDP or frequency response curve, but the maximum multipler is definitely locked.
> 
> There was a microcode bug that allowed 4**0MQ/HQ laptop CPUs to be multiplier unlocked. We can dream about the same thing happening on Xeon E5's. Really high clocks on all cores still won't happen though. We'll run into power/thermal limitations. (Imagine trying to handle two 6950X in one socket.)


Yeah.... Please... We /I am ready for that... Dream......
Oh.. And that means a simple(well not simple to be honest) microcode changes can allow us to change max multiplier?? Sorry for being noob and asking too many questions....


----------



## DarkIdeals

All this talk really makes me want to hold onto my Rampage V Extreme instead of selling it now that i have the Rampage V Edition 10; and using it as a backup rig for video editing. I've been debating what to do about my CPU situation for some time. I like my i7 5960X because it bridges the gap for both rendering/editing and gaming, with 8 cores being great for the rendering and editing aspect and the 4.5ghz @ 1.3v + 4.3ghz cache overclock giving it good gaming performance.

I have a binned i7 6800K coming thats tested at 4.4ghz @ 1.344v or less (on an H100i AIO cooler, so my 480mm + 420mm + 360mm radiator setup should be able to hack it at 4.5ghz at under 1.4v stable especially since i'm looking into the LGA 2011 delidding tool that gets 6-10C temp drops which should curb the excess heat)

My thoughts about the 6800K was that

A) It would save me money as i can sell my 5960X for more than i paid for the 6800K

B) The ~8% average single threaded IPC increase over 5960X will give me better gaming performance as a 4.5ghz 6800K would be equivalent to a 5960X at a whopping 4.86Ghz!! (minus the extra cores of course) So i'd basically be giving up two cores/four threads in exchange for a couple hundred dollars in savings and an extra 2-3 fps in games, which isn't a terrible deal really; ESPECIALLY since i can make a (relatively) cheap Xeon rig do handle my Video Editing work and run pure gaming on the 6800K + GTX 1080 setup on my main rig.

Question is, which Xeon would be the best choice....i don't REALLY need a Rampage V Extreme for a Xeon editing rig though lol so i could sell that, and perhaps just get one of the 2670 V1's and a cheap X79 (although X79 boards are insanely expensive nowadays due to being out of production for a few years) The irony is that it would probably STILL be cheaper for me to get an E5 2670 V1 8 core SB-E chip and a WHOLE backup PC with budget parts than it would be to simply get an i7 6900K lol. With the money i'd have left after selling my old parts and covering cost of the 6800K i could easily get the 2670 V1 and an X79 board + ~32gb of ECC RAM, a cheap mid-tower case, like a 212 Evo (since i won't be able to OC it being a Xeon), and a ~1tb HDD etc.. for maybe $500ish.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk really makes me want to hold onto my Rampage V Extreme instead of selling it now that i have the Rampage V Edition 10; and using it as a backup rig for video editing. I've been debating what to do about my CPU situation for some time. I like my i7 5960X because it bridges the gap for both rendering/editing and gaming, with 8 cores being great for the rendering and editing aspect and the 4.5ghz @ 1.3v + 4.3ghz cache overclock giving it good gaming performance.
> 
> I have a binned i7 6800K coming thats tested at 4.4ghz @ 1.344v or less (on an H100i AIO cooler, so my 480mm + 420mm + 360mm radiator setup should be able to hack it at 4.5ghz at under 1.4v stable especially since i'm looking into the LGA 2011 delidding tool that gets 6-10C temp drops which should curb the excess heat)
> 
> My thoughts about the 6800K was that
> 
> A) It would save me money as i can sell my 5960X for more than i paid for the 6800K
> 
> B) The ~8% average single threaded IPC increase over 5960X will give me better gaming performance as a 4.5ghz 6800K would be equivalent to a 5960X at a whopping 4.86Ghz!! (minus the extra cores of course) So i'd basically be giving up two cores/four threads in exchange for a couple hundred dollars in savings and an extra 2-3 fps in games, which isn't a terrible deal really; ESPECIALLY since i can make a (relatively) cheap Xeon rig do handle my Video Editing work and run pure gaming on the 6800K + GTX 1080 setup on my main rig.
> 
> 
> Question is, which Xeon would be the best choice....i don't REALLY need a Rampage V Extreme for a Xeon editing rig though lol so i could sell that, and perhaps just get one of the 2670 V1's and a cheap X79 (although X79 boards are insanely expensive nowadays due to being out of production for a few years) The irony is that it would probably STILL be cheaper for me to get an E5 2670 V1 8 core SB-E chip and a WHOLE backup PC with budget parts than it would be to simply get an i7 6900K lol. With the money i'd have left after selling my old parts and covering cost of the 6800K i could easily get the 2670 V1 and an X79 board + ~32gb of ECC RAM, a cheap mid-tower case, like a 212 Evo (since i won't be able to OC it being a Xeon), and a ~1tb HDD etc.. for maybe $500ish.


If it's an editing setup you want, this paired with 2x E5-2670's and 64-128gb is by far the best value right now, just need a case that supports EEB.

2x E5-2695 v2's would be pretty nice as well with 48 threads.








Too bad the less expensive ones are Engineering Samples.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If it's an editing setup you want, this paired with 2x E5-2670's and 64-128gb is by far the best value right now, just need a case that supports EEB.
> 
> 2x E5-2695 v2's would be pretty nice as well with 48 threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the less expensive ones are Engineering Samples.


Yeah but i really wouldn't need that many cores/threads and that much RAM. The editing and rendering i do is just for youtube videos and such. I just do H.264 encoding and stuff of streams mostly; and i do general creation of video intro's and stuff in Blender and After Effects CC on occasion. Not a heavy user at all, certainly nothing "professional" anyway.

I was actually quite happy with my editing/rendering etc.. speed on my 5960X with 16GB DDR4 2666mhz RAM. And if i would have an entirely separate PC doing all my gaming and web browsing etc.. i would have even LESS need for massive resources since this Xeon Editing PC would be ONLY for editing and nothing more.

Although i suppose one thing that might be a good investment is a 10gb card and another SSD for the backup rig since i would end up having to transfer all of my video files from my main pc to the Xeon rig.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah but i really wouldn't need that many cores/threads and that much RAM. The editing and rendering i do is just for youtube videos and such. I just do H.264 encoding and stuff of streams mostly; and i do general creation of video intro's and stuff in Blender and After Effects CC on occasion. Not a heavy user at all, certainly nothing "professional" anyway.
> 
> I was actually quite happy with my editing/rendering etc.. speed on my 5960X with 16GB DDR4 2666mhz RAM. And if i would have an entirely separate PC doing all my gaming and web browsing etc.. i would have even LESS need for massive resources since this Xeon Editing PC would be ONLY for editing and nothing more.
> 
> Although i suppose one thing that might be a good investment is a 10gb card and another SSD for the backup rig since i would end up having to transfer all of my video files from my main pc to the Xeon rig.


In that case you might be fine with the 6800k, but encoding times would be about cut in half with 2x 2670's.

I'd still get 64gb on a dual socket board so you can run quad channel. 64gb/1600mhz of registered ddr3 runs around $100 or so.


----------



## mohiuddin

I see there are two stepping in e5 2670 v1. C1 and C2. What's the difference? I guess C2 is better? Newer?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Newer, yes, better...?


----------



## MrKoala

Both C1 and C2 are retail steppings. Either will be good.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> I see there are two stepping in e5 2670 v1. C1 and C2. What's the difference? I guess C2 is better? Newer?


If I remember right, C1 does not support VT-d. It was fixed in C2.


----------



## bill1024

I am seeing E5-2650 as low as 39$ and e5-2660 FOR 45, e5-2670 for 50$.
That is a lot of CPU for a little bit of money.

The V2 series prices are slowly falling. Good things come to those who wait.

On another note. The prices of powerful GPUs are falling. GTX980Ti and Titan X for 400$
When the 10xx cards become more available the prices should drop farther as people upgrade and try to unload their cards.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Haha "only" 14c / 28t with 35MB of L3 Cache you say? According to Intel's ARK this is quite a nice CPU, however, the speeds of it are just far too low for it to even be considered for gaming or anything like that. Although for pretty much any other application $235 for a CPU of that caliber is one of the best deals I have ever seen. Seriously, someone please go buy a bunch of these right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is an interesting model indeed... This particular SKU is not even listed on Intel's ARK. That leads me to believe that it was a custom request by a company and was only produced for OEM purposes. What I find the most interesting is that its boost range is so _large_ at ~1.5 Ghz. For 18c / 36t with 45mb of L3 Cache $399 is not a bad price at all. Although it would be terrible for gaming. Unless it could always run all cores at 3.5 Ghz, and even then, 3.5 Ghz is sadly still quite low for gaming purposes.
> I have been throwing around an idea in my head when it comes to these V1 / V2 / V3 / V4 Xeons and "overclocking". I have no idea how / if it could even be done, but what if instead of finding a way to unlock the "hardware" locks on the multiplier, etc. Someone just found a way to unlock the "software" limitations on these Xeons? And by software limitations, I mean the Intel TurboBoost technology.
> 
> Each Xeon processor has a "Max Turbo Frequency" which is defined as "the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology." I also believe that there is a deeper feature of Intel TurboBoost which allows for _all_ cores to simultaneously boost up to a certain (slightly lower than max) speed under the correct (very high system load) circumstances.
> 
> So now, what if someone were to create a program that just told Intel TurboBoost (because it is a piece of software that communicates / functions within the OS if I am not mistaken) to _always_ run all processor cores at their maximum TurboBoost frequency regardless of system load?
> 
> In my opinion, the above solution seems like it would be several measures of magnitude easier to accomplish than trying to modify the pins / contacts of the CPU itself to fake less QPI connections or "disable" the CPUs overclocking security features. In my opinion, disabling pins will not result in any processor features being restored, as the only way to bring back these lost features would be to re-add the pins that Intel removed to block off these features in the first place. That is just the musings of someone who is neither an Hardware or Software Engineer though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Man i looked hard at these cpus. It appears it could be tricky though with Mobo support. I would love to have one of these to play with nevertheless


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Man i looked hard at these cpus. It appears it could be tricky though with Mobo support. I would love to have one of these to play with nevertheless


There isn't anything tricky about motherboard support with X99 Xeons. Especially with the list I posted a couple of pages back: (X79 is another story though...)



Spoiler: X99 ES CPU / Motherboard Compatibility List!



*System Compatibility (Updated 6/11/2016):*

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be compatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


Dell: PowerEdge R430/R530/T430 (BIOS 2.0.1), R630/R730/R730XD (BIOS 2.1.6), M630/FC630/M630 VRTX (BIOS 2.1.6), T630 (BIOS 2.1.5), C4130 (BIOS 2.1.5), C6320 (BIOS 2.1.5); Precision T5810 (BIOS A12), T7810 (BIOS A12), T7910 (BIOS A12), R7910 (BIOS 2.0.3)

*Motherboards:*


Supermicro: X10S series (all models with BIOS R2.0), X10D series (all models with BIOS R2.0), C7X99-OCE (BIOS R2.0)
Tyan: S562 series (BIOS V2.00), S707 series (BIOS V2.00), S708 series (BIOS V2.00)
Asus: Z10PA-D8 (BIOS 3107), Z10PE-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PR-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PE-D16 WS (BIOS 3204)
ASRock: EPC612 series (all models with BIOS 2.10), FH-C612NM (BIOS 1.10); X99 series (all models with BIOS 3.00 or above)
MSI: X99 Godlike Gaming Carbon (BIOS 2.3); X99A XPower Gaming Titanium; X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (BIOS 1.1); X99A Gaming 9 ACK (BIOS 3.4); X99S Gaming 9 AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A XPower AC (BIOS A.5); X99S XPower AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A/S Gaming 7 (BIOS H.E); X99A Raider (BIOS P.4)
EVGA: X99 Family (all models with BIOS 2.01 or above)

Note: A BIOS upgrade may be necessary for motherboards manufactured prior to the introduction of the Xeon E5-2600 v4 series.

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be incompatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


HP servers and workstations: support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

*Motherboards:*


Asus X99 series (all models): stuck at Q-Code 19 after reboot; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors only
Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (BIOS 3204): cannot power on when the 2nd CPU is installed; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors for dual-CPU configuration
Gigabyte X99 series (all models with BIOS F22): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
MSI X99 series (all models with BIOS released prior to 05/23/2016): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

Note: Please look for V4 QS (not ES2) processors that are compatible to these products instead. QS stands for "Qualification Sample." These CPUs are generally more widely supported than their earlier ES2 "Engineering Sample" versions.

Note 2: Production Intel processors have 5 letter S-Spec numbers starting from *S*. Engineering (ES) and Qualification Samples (QS) of Intel processors have 4-6 letter specification numbers starting from *Q*.



It is even easier if you have a production X99 CPU to push BIOS updates with if you have to buy a completely new board. But personally I would recommend going with either of these options:


Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)

I think this is the same seller I got my E5-2637 v3 ($280) from back when I bought it. They are great about telling you if your motherboard is compatible or recommending a good motherboard to buy.

DISCLAIMER: This is _not_ advertising. I am just relaying a good experience I had in the past with fellow users.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> There isn't anything tricky about motherboard support with X99 Xeons. Especially with the list I posted a couple of pages back: (X79 is another story though...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X99 ES CPU / Motherboard Compatibility List!
> 
> 
> 
> *System Compatibility (Updated 6/11/2016):*
> 
> The following is a list of products that we have tested to be compatible with ES CPUs:
> 
> *Servers & Workstations:*
> 
> 
> Dell: PowerEdge R430/R530/T430 (BIOS 2.0.1), R630/R730/R730XD (BIOS 2.1.6), M630/FC630/M630 VRTX (BIOS 2.1.6), T630 (BIOS 2.1.5), C4130 (BIOS 2.1.5), C6320 (BIOS 2.1.5); Precision T5810 (BIOS A12), T7810 (BIOS A12), T7910 (BIOS A12), R7910 (BIOS 2.0.3)
> 
> *Motherboards:*
> 
> 
> Supermicro: X10S series (all models with BIOS R2.0), X10D series (all models with BIOS R2.0), C7X99-OCE (BIOS R2.0)
> Tyan: S562 series (BIOS V2.00), S707 series (BIOS V2.00), S708 series (BIOS V2.00)
> Asus: Z10PA-D8 (BIOS 3107), Z10PE-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PR-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PE-D16 WS (BIOS 3204)
> ASRock: EPC612 series (all models with BIOS 2.10), FH-C612NM (BIOS 1.10); X99 series (all models with BIOS 3.00 or above)
> MSI: X99 Godlike Gaming Carbon (BIOS 2.3); X99A XPower Gaming Titanium; X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (BIOS 1.1); X99A Gaming 9 ACK (BIOS 3.4); X99S Gaming 9 AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A XPower AC (BIOS A.5); X99S XPower AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A/S Gaming 7 (BIOS H.E); X99A Raider (BIOS P.4)
> EVGA: X99 Family (all models with BIOS 2.01 or above)
> 
> Note: A BIOS upgrade may be necessary for motherboards manufactured prior to the introduction of the Xeon E5-2600 v4 series.
> 
> The following is a list of products that we have tested to be incompatible with ES CPUs:
> 
> *Servers & Workstations:*
> 
> 
> HP servers and workstations: support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> 
> *Motherboards:*
> 
> 
> Asus X99 series (all models): stuck at Q-Code 19 after reboot; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors only
> Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (BIOS 3204): cannot power on when the 2nd CPU is installed; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors for dual-CPU configuration
> Gigabyte X99 series (all models with BIOS F22): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> MSI X99 series (all models with BIOS released prior to 05/23/2016): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> 
> Note: Please look for V4 QS (not ES2) processors that are compatible to these products instead. QS stands for "Qualification Sample." These CPUs are generally more widely supported than their earlier ES2 "Engineering Sample" versions.
> 
> Note 2: Production Intel processors have 5 letter S-Spec numbers starting from *S*. Engineering (ES) and Qualification Samples (QS) of Intel processors have 4-6 letter specification numbers starting from *Q*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is even easier if you have a production X99 CPU to push BIOS updates with if you have to buy a completely new board. But personally I would recommend going with either of these options:
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
> Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)
> 
> I think this is the same seller I got my E5-2637 v3 ($280) from back when I bought it. They are great about telling you if your motherboard is compatible or recommending a good motherboard to buy.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is _not_ advertising. I am just relaying a good experience I had in the past with fellow users.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Last time i bought an ES cpu was for my old X58 mobo. It had issues with turbo if i recall as in none. Do the x99 ES cpus have the same faults? I would really need turbo for when i did game.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Last time i bought an ES cpu was for my old X58 mobo. It had issues with turbo if i recall as in none. Do the x99 ES cpus have the same faults? I would really need turbo for when i did game.


I have never experienced any problems with my Xeon E5-2637 V3 and Intel TurboBoost. I always keep my motherboard BIOS up-to-date and that seems to ward off a lot of the problems. Although personally I would not recommend either the Xeon E5-2683 or the E5-2686 if gaming performance is what you are after. I would look for a processor that has at least a base-frequency of 3.0 Ghz or above.

Regardless, here are the CPU-World specification sheets for both of the CPUs that you are interested in:


Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)
Enjoy!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I have never experienced any problems with my Xeon E5-2637 V3 and Intel TurboBoost. I always keep my motherboard BIOS up-to-date and that seems to ward off a lot of the problems. Although personally I would not recommend either the Xeon E5-2683 or the E5-2686 if gaming performance is what you are after. I would look for a processor that has at least a base-frequency of 3.0 Ghz or above.
> 
> Regardless, here are the CPU-World specification sheets for both of the CPUs that you are interested in:
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
> Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)
> Enjoy!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Alright, one other thought. isn't bus clock able to give some small OC say 103-105mhz? combined with turbo should help some? there is multiple stages of Turbo boost as well? i.e. single core 3.5ghz, all cores 3.0ghz? If i got one it would be for toying around, gaming would also be part of that and probably 4k or so for reduction of cpu towards gpu.


----------



## MrKoala

You can OC bus slightly even on some dual socket mobos, but the gain is very limited.

Looking at Intel's register documentation, there are at least 8 turbo multipliers controlling turbo with different number of (physical) cores enabled. So it's more like 3.5G 1C - 3.4G 2C - 3.3G 3C ... ... 2.8G 8C+. The clock will drop more if AVX is involved.

With enough cores loaded, TDP will get in the way.


----------



## dagget3450

+ rep guys thanks for the info. I will ponder it some more!


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> I have never experienced any problems with my Xeon E5-2637 V3 and Intel TurboBoost. I always keep my motherboard BIOS up-to-date and that seems to ward off a lot of the problems. Although personally I would not recommend either the Xeon E5-2683 or the E5-2686 if gaming performance is what you are after. I would look for a processor that has at least a base-frequency of 3.0 Ghz or above.
> 
> Regardless, here are the CPU-World specification sheets for both of the CPUs that you are interested in:
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
> Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)
> Enjoy!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I have a 2670 with 106.5 fab which give me around 2.78ghz and a turbo on all core at 3.2.. It's enough in my opinion. Maybe it will be interesting to have a comparison between different clock speed in game.
The 2667v2 or 2687w v1 seems to be really good. The 2667 have a turbo at 4ghz. But prices are not really good for the moment...


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> I have a 2670 with 106.5 fab which give me around 2.78ghz and a turbo on all core at 3.2.. It's enough in my opinion. Maybe it will be interesting to have a comparison between different clock speed in game.
> The 2667v2 or 2687w v1 seems to be really good. The 2667 have a turbo at 4ghz. But prices are not really good for the moment...


what is it? 106.5 fab?
Edit: got it. FSB


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2683v3-14-Kerne-und-28-fur-das-Betriebssystem-Logische-Kerne-/112018403780?hash=item1a14d131c4:g:aSUAAOSwqBJXVGGZ

E5 2683v3 - EUR 73,00!!!!!!!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2683v3-14-Kerne-und-28-fur-das-Betriebssystem-Logische-Kerne-/112018403780?hash=item1a14d131c4:g:aSUAAOSwqBJXVGGZ
> 
> E5 2683v3 - EUR 73,00!!!!!!!


That isn't "buy it now" though. Isn't that just a regular option? Still, starting that low is pretty crazy!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oh you're right, sorry I speak some dutch, but no german, so I translated it wrong









Still - lets see where it goes


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> There isn't anything tricky about motherboard support with X99 Xeons. Especially with the list I posted a couple of pages back: (X79 is another story though...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X99 ES CPU / Motherboard Compatibility List!
> 
> 
> 
> *System Compatibility (Updated 6/11/2016):*
> 
> The following is a list of products that we have tested to be compatible with ES CPUs:
> 
> *Servers & Workstations:*
> 
> 
> Dell: PowerEdge R430/R530/T430 (BIOS 2.0.1), R630/R730/R730XD (BIOS 2.1.6), M630/FC630/M630 VRTX (BIOS 2.1.6), T630 (BIOS 2.1.5), C4130 (BIOS 2.1.5), C6320 (BIOS 2.1.5); Precision T5810 (BIOS A12), T7810 (BIOS A12), T7910 (BIOS A12), R7910 (BIOS 2.0.3)
> 
> *Motherboards:*
> 
> 
> Supermicro: X10S series (all models with BIOS R2.0), X10D series (all models with BIOS R2.0), C7X99-OCE (BIOS R2.0)
> Tyan: S562 series (BIOS V2.00), S707 series (BIOS V2.00), S708 series (BIOS V2.00)
> Asus: Z10PA-D8 (BIOS 3107), Z10PE-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PR-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PE-D16 WS (BIOS 3204)
> ASRock: EPC612 series (all models with BIOS 2.10), FH-C612NM (BIOS 1.10); X99 series (all models with BIOS 3.00 or above)
> MSI: X99 Godlike Gaming Carbon (BIOS 2.3); X99A XPower Gaming Titanium; X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (BIOS 1.1); X99A Gaming 9 ACK (BIOS 3.4); X99S Gaming 9 AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A XPower AC (BIOS A.5); X99S XPower AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A/S Gaming 7 (BIOS H.E); X99A Raider (BIOS P.4)
> EVGA: X99 Family (all models with BIOS 2.01 or above)
> 
> Note: A BIOS upgrade may be necessary for motherboards manufactured prior to the introduction of the Xeon E5-2600 v4 series.
> 
> The following is a list of products that we have tested to be incompatible with ES CPUs:
> 
> *Servers & Workstations:*
> 
> 
> HP servers and workstations: support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> 
> *Motherboards:*
> 
> 
> Asus X99 series (all models): stuck at Q-Code 19 after reboot; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors only
> Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (BIOS 3204): cannot power on when the 2nd CPU is installed; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors for dual-CPU configuration
> Gigabyte X99 series (all models with BIOS F22): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> MSI X99 series (all models with BIOS released prior to 05/23/2016): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
> 
> Note: Please look for V4 QS (not ES2) processors that are compatible to these products instead. QS stands for "Qualification Sample." These CPUs are generally more widely supported than their earlier ES2 "Engineering Sample" versions.
> 
> Note 2: Production Intel processors have 5 letter S-Spec numbers starting from *S*. Engineering (ES) and Qualification Samples (QS) of Intel processors have 4-6 letter specification numbers starting from *Q*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is even easier if you have a production X99 CPU to push BIOS updates with if you have to buy a completely new board. But personally I would recommend going with either of these options:
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2683 v3 ($231)
> Intel Xeon E5-2686 v3 ($429)
> 
> I think this is the same seller I got my E5-2637 v3 ($280) from back when I bought it. They are great about telling you if your motherboard is compatible or recommending a good motherboard to buy.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is _not_ advertising. I am just relaying a good experience I had in the past with fellow users.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Alright so i scrounged up the funds and got the e5 2683 on order to play around with in my x99UD3P. Now i'm trying to decide if i should get a better x99 board for my 5960x or sell it off - The e5 2683 will be used for high res 4+ gaming and maybe some benching or just goofing around. I have an sr2 im using for a temp main rig, so i will probably decomission it after i setup the e5 2683.

Edit: they confirmed that the x99UD3P mainboard would work. - not sure about your notes in your post but i do not see it on thier page.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Alright so i scrounged up the funds and got the e5 2683 on order to play around with in my x99UD3P. Now i'm trying to decide if i should get a better x99 board for my 5960x or sell it off - The e5 2683 will be used for high res 4+ gaming and maybe some benching or just goofing around. I have an sr2 im using for a temp main rig, so i will probably decomission it after i setup the e5 2683.
> 
> Edit: they confirmed that the x99UD3P mainboard would work. - not sure about your notes in your post but i do not see it on thier page.


Oh boy, that is _awesome_! You will definitely have to post some nice photos of the chip and show us how it performs here in this thread. Personally I would recommend using your 5960X for gaming and the E5-2683 v3 as a replacement for the SR-2 rig. You will get a lot better gaming performance on the 5960X than you will on the E5-2683 v3, especially if you have the 5960X overclocked.

Also, if they (the seller) confirmed that the X99 UD3P is compatible than I would say that it is, the list that I have posted is by no means a "complete" list, it just gives a general guideline of what motherboards _not_ to use with ES CPUs.

Congrats on your purchase!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Oh boy, that is _awesome_! You will definitely have to post some nice photos of the chip and show us how it performs here in this thread. Personally I would recommend using your 5960X for gaming and the E5-2683 v3 as a replacement for the SR-2 rig. You will get a lot better gaming performance on the 5960X than you will on the E5-2683 v3, especially if you have the 5960X overclocked.
> 
> Also, if they (the seller) confirmed that the X99 UD3P is compatible than I would say that it is, the list that I have posted is by no means a "complete" list, it just gives a general guideline of what motherboards _not_ to use with ES CPUs.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I will setup and test some 4k benches from 5960x to the e5 and see where it lands. The question is what video cards because all i have are AMD gpus and they can have overhead issues in CF. I think i will use 390x CF up to quad fire on this. Anyways I will definitely throw some data on here and pic s maybe.


----------



## GHADthc

Anybody tried a e5-1650 (SB-E) in a R4BE before? Got one for cheap and 64gb of ddr3l ECC, and I`m having nothing but troubles, the board is a brand new board back from RMA, and its been bios flashed without a chip in it, through the usb-key method...but wont boot properly, is there aspecific bios I should try to get the board to behave with a SB-E xeon in it? Or have I dun goofed with the parts selection?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Anybody tried a e5-1650 (SB-E) in a R4BE before? Got one for cheap and 64gb of ddr3l ECC, and I`m having nothing but troubles, the board is a brand new board back from RMA, and its been bios flashed without a chip in it, through the usb-key method...but wont boot properly, is there aspecific bios I should try to get the board to behave with a SB-E xeon in it? Or have I dun goofed with the parts selection?


What is it doing? Is that registered ECC?

Edit: Here's a validation with that combo:
http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq


----------



## dagget3450

I didn't know ECC works on x79 mobos?


----------



## MrKoala

ECC works (if the mobo supports it). Register doesn't.


----------



## Octavialicious

Getting a 2690v4 soon, I'll let you know how it goes on my ASRock board!


----------



## sethk

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to buy a new X99 motherboard and run a mixed gaming / "VM lab" box, and as such need lots of RAM, but also the ability to run decent clocks for gaming. I was considering either a Xeon 1650 (for ECC support and 128GB RAM) or a 6850k.
The latter has very slightly higher stock clocks, and is about $20 more on average, but I was wondering if the 1650 would work better with the ability to run more RAM and in ECC mode.
Also, do I need a 1650-v3 or can I use a 1650-v4 with a new X99 mobo? Am I giving up anything by using the Xeon (I believe these 16xx chips should still support unlocked multiplier overclocking)?


----------



## westnyle

Hey guys, Chiming in here,

I saw the craze on the xeons. Now my thing is i can resell my 3930k now for good $ and get into these which are better for my 4k editing and rendering, GAMING is not my first priority.

I did think about dual xeon build. but its 2x cost of cpu and 2x cost on motherboard

And if someone confirms taht the 2683 v3 ES chip works in the UD3P i really want to buy that. since i feel like the bare performance of that 14 core will really beat my 3930k


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Alright so i scrounged up the funds and got the e5 2683 on order to play around with in my x99UD3P. Now i'm trying to decide if i should get a better x99 board for my 5960x or sell it off - The e5 2683 will be used for high res 4+ gaming and maybe some benching or just goofing around. I have an sr2 im using for a temp main rig, so i will probably decomission it after i setup the e5 2683.
> 
> Edit: they confirmed that the x99UD3P mainboard would work. - not sure about your notes in your post but i do not see it on thier page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> Hey guys, Chiming in here,
> 
> I saw the craze on the xeons. Now my thing is i can resell my 3930k now for good $ and get into these which are better for my 4k editing and rendering, GAMING is not my first priority.
> 
> I did think about dual xeon build. but its 2x cost of cpu and 2x cost on motherboard
> 
> And if someone confirms taht the 2683 v3 ES chip works in the UD3P i really want to buy that. since i feel like the bare performance of that 14 core will really beat my 3930k


I will let you know, i believe the you need F22 bios but they told me x99 ud3p was good to go. I'll report back when i get mine might be this week.


----------



## mugne

Hi Westnyle,

I bought an 2686 v3 QS and gigabyte x99-sli with first version bios F1 and it works fine.Also the 2686v3 wasnt on the compatible list.

P.S Do you have an x79-UD3P or X99-UD3P?on x79-ud3p it will not work because its has lga 2011 first generation socket and for v3 xeons you need 2011-3 socket + ddr4 ram memory.


----------



## dagget3450

my 2683 v3 just arrived today...not sure when i will get it in to play with, but hopefully soon!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Excellent - keep us posted


----------



## rup1u5

Hi all!

This is my 1650.
I still have a lot to learn about my board's UEFI. This is the first time I got it stable(ish) at 44*100 with 2133 CL9 1T. And I have no idea what I did.








I know this CPU can do a lot better. I used it at 4.5Ghz (36*125, 1866) with 1.288v for months without a problem but I wasn't been able to go beyond 43*100 till this day.
Anyone has the AsRock Extreme 4 here who can help me a bit with the UEFI settings? My goal would be to reach 4.5 with all the power saving functions enabled.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Cross-post:

Just ran DX12 Time Spy bench on my x58, interested to see how 2011 CPUs compare:



www.3dmark.com/spy/95110

5650 @ 4GHz
1600/8/8/8/24/1T
3200MHz Uncore
SLI 970's @ <= 1426MHz Core / 7430MHz RAM
Drivers a month old, might also be able to squeeze some more out of the GPU's but I lost my settings so this is it for now









Anyone for a comparison?


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

has anyone tried the bclk overclocking on x99 (2011 v3) rigs yet? I just picked up a Xeon e5 2683 V3 14-core ES cpu for $240, am really curious to see what kind of overclocking people are getting with cpu's that are similar

thanks!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> has anyone tried the bclk overclocking on x99 (2011 v3) rigs yet? I just picked up a Xeon e5 2683 V3 14-core ES cpu for $240, am really curious to see what kind of overclocking people are getting with cpu's that are similar
> 
> thanks!


Just like any locked 2011 Xeon, you'll probably be looking at 105-107mhz bclk.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

That's about what I was guessing... I'm looking at the Supermicro SUPERMICRO SuperO MBD-C7X99-OCE-O motherboard, theres not a ton of reviews on it but I think it should be a good board for tuning (at least, hopefully lol). From the reviews there are, it looks really good and has dual gig nics (and I found some for $220 refurbed on Newegg so)

I also was reading through the massive (impressive) motherboard manual and found this
Quote:


> Disable OverClocking Lock
> If this feature is set to Enabled, the OverClocking Lock will be deactivated.
> The options are Disabled and Enabled.


I have no idea what this means, no info on it anywhere but it seems interesting... perhaps overclocking related ... idk, perhaps just misleading
(heres the manual: http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/motherboard/X99/MNL-1646.pdf was on page 88 that is useful stuff)

also thanks for the info tbob22!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> That's about what I was guessing... I'm looking at the Supermicro SUPERMICRO SuperO MBD-C7X99-OCE-O motherboard, theres not a ton of reviews on it but I think it should be a good board for tuning (at least, hopefully lol). From the reviews there are, it looks really good and has dual gig nics (and I found some for $220 refurbed on Newegg so)
> 
> I also was reading through the massive (impressive) motherboard manual and found this
> I have no idea what this means, no info on it anywhere but it seems interesting... perhaps overclocking related ... idk, perhaps just misleading
> (heres the manual: http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/motherboard/X99/MNL-1646.pdf was on page 88 that is useful stuff)
> 
> also thanks for the info tbob22!


No problem.









I'm guessing that option just unlocks some settings like voltage and bclk adjustment, most boards have an option like that to enable overclocking.

That seems like a solid deal for that board. Just keep in mind it is geared toward gaming so it does not support Buffered/Registered ECC memory like you'd normally expect from a Supermicro board.


----------



## dagget3450

I forgot to post here,, i did get my e5 2683 v3 in my x99 ud3p gigabyte board. It works however memory multipliers are maxed i think at 2133? So aside from some glitches like CPUZ reporting memory timings wrong it worked well. I think i wasnt even able to get 105bclk - This giga board is very odd on bclck and i lose gpus at 104/5. Anyways i took it back out to do some benching with the new timespy. I did manage to run some timespy on it though.

single furyx score stock
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/56278

3 furyx score stock
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/55432

I think i was able to only get 2400/2300 across all cores. I didn't really spend much time with it because 3dmark wouldn't let me submit valid results with it not recognizing the cpu. I will put it back in soon and play around some more. I am thinking about getting another x99 mobo so i can have this as a 4k gaming rig. Just not sure what mobo to get yet... i am thinking about an asus board even though that's against my religion!


----------



## gofasterstripes

@dagget3450 This is a really good point of comparison - super parallel 14 core CPU results are of great interest in this thread!

I don't suppose you have any 970's lying around do you?


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

mostly picked the Supermicro because the PCIE layout allows for my 390+390X and also the PCIE SSD i have (at the same time) well, that and the fact that I figured Supermicro is the one that would be the most likely to support ES chips out of the box ... darn 3-slot GPU's taking up so much space







In any case I'm going from a 3970x and MSI x79a-gd45 Plus to the mentioned setup so it's going to be a big upgrade... maybe not so much in gaming but definitely in other stuff like rendering, streaming, the like.

I'm hoping for a 2.4 or 2.5 ghz speed, anything more than that would be cool (if it hits 3ghz+ i'll be amazed but that is unlikely, really depends on bclk limits)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I forgot to post here,, i did get my e5 2683 v3 in my x99 ud3p gigabyte board. It works however memory multipliers are maxed i think at 2133? So aside from some glitches like CPUZ reporting memory timings wrong it worked well. I think i wasnt even able to get 105bclk - This giga board is very odd on bclck and i lose gpus at 104/5. Anyways i took it back out to do some benching with the new timespy. I did manage to run some timespy on it though.
> 
> single furyx score stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/56278
> 
> 3 furyx score stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/55432
> 
> I think i was able to only get 2400/2300 across all cores. I didn't really spend much time with it because 3dmark wouldn't let me submit valid results with it not recognizing the cpu. I will put it back in soon and play around some more. I am thinking about getting another x99 mobo so i can have this as a 4k gaming rig. Just not sure what mobo to get yet... i am thinking about an asus board even though that's against my religion!


DX12 is loving those cores. It is actually outperforming your SR2/x5650's @ 4.18ghz with a single card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> mostly picked the Supermicro because the PCIE layout allows for my 390+390X and also the PCIE SSD i have (at the same time) well, that and the fact that I figured Supermicro is the one that would be the most likely to support ES chips out of the box ... darn 3-slot GPU's taking up so much space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case I'm going from a 3970x and MSI x79a-gd45 Plus to the mentioned setup so it's going to be a big upgrade... maybe not so much in gaming but definitely in other stuff like rendering, streaming, the like.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 2.4 or 2.5 ghz speed, anything more than that would be cool (if it hits 3ghz+ i'll be amazed but that is unlikely, really depends on bclk limits)


You should see a boost in specific multithreaded applications, but some may see a decrease because of the clockspeed drop. Multitasking overall should be improved though.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

on a semi related note
the e5 2683 v3 CPU I got is an QEY7 stepping, apperently this means it's an early version
what will the differences be? Anything major, or?

(only thing I can spot is the turbo speed is 2.6 Ghz vs the 3 ghz of retail)


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @dagget3450 This is a really good point of comparison - super parallel 14 core CPU results are of great interest in this thread!
> 
> I don't suppose you have any 970's lying around do you?


Sadly i don't









I almost bought a 980ti on sale but had to replace washer and dryer at home lol. Priorities







If i do manage to nab a gpu i could test but it may be a while for me


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> on a semi related note
> the e5 2683 v3 CPU I got is an QEY7 stepping, apperently this means it's an early version
> what will the differences be? Anything major, or?
> 
> (only thing I can spot is the turbo speed is 2.6 Ghz vs the 3 ghz of retail)


Those have been available for a long time, so if there are any major issues they should be known by now. I believe you're in the clear.

But the lower turbo is definitely a put-off.


----------



## rup1u5

Quote:


> Cross-post:
> 
> Just ran DX12 Time Spy bench on my x58, interested to see how 2011 CPUs compare:
> 
> www.3dmark.com/spy/95110
> 
> 5650 @ 4GHz
> 1600/8/8/8/24/1T
> 3200MHz Uncore
> SLI 970's @ <= 1426MHz Core / 7430MHz RAM
> Drivers a month old, might also be able to squeeze some more out of the GPU's but I lost my settings so this is it for now biggrin.gif
> 
> Anyone for a comparison?


Here's mine @ 4.6GHz with a single 970.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Another question, has anyone played with adjusting the CPU strap to push the frequency even higher? It's quite an interesting thing, if someone has gotten a stable 1.25 strap that would be a 125 mhz BCLK in essence so it would bump up the speed, a LOT
and if someone has a magical CPU that is capable of a 1.67 strap that would bump up the freqeuncy by a very healthy amount as well

is it possible on the e5 26xx xeons/has anyone here used the CPU strap to overclock even more than what the BCLK only option allows?

(if noone has, all my hardware will be arriving by next week so I'll test and see but still I am curious to see if anyone has already done it)


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Another question, has anyone played with adjusting the CPU strap to push the frequency even higher? It's quite an interesting thing, if someone has gotten a stable 1.25 strap that would be a 125 mhz BCLK in essence so it would bump up the speed, a LOT
> and if someone has a magical CPU that is capable of a 1.67 strap that would bump up the freqeuncy by a very healthy amount as well
> 
> is it possible on the e5 26xx xeons/has anyone here used the CPU strap to overclock even more than what the BCLK only option allows?
> 
> (if noone has, all my hardware will be arriving by next week so I'll test and see but still I am curious to see if anyone has already done it)


I did breifly attempt 1.25 strap and it didnt work, however i cannot claim i did it correctly in relation to uncore and memory clocks. After i am done playing with 5960x in timespy ill go back and test more


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I did breifly attempt 1.25 strap and it didnt work, however i cannot claim i did it correctly in relation to uncore and memory clocks. After i am done playing with 5960x in timespy ill go back and test more


I don't think BCLK straps work with locked chips, I haven't had any luck at least. Works with the e5-1650/60's that I've had though.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Hmmm... interesting. I cant tell if it's technically supported by xeons to do the cpu strap

but I did find this, which is a cool thing to look at
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/612/xeon-e5-v3-datasheet-vol-1-465147.pdf

electrical, well, EVERYTHING for the e5 v3 series^


----------



## mohiuddin

4930k @4.5ghz cinebench r15
ThermalTake frio OCK cooler
temp 82 around with cinebench r15


----------



## gofasterstripes

@CaveManthe0ne - yes! somewhere in that document is probably an answer








@mohiuddin - waaaaaa that's toasty







decent score though, +30% on my 5650 @ 4GHz

Hey guys, I have a job interview this week - wish me luck







You never know I might be able to afford some hardware if I land it! Plus, it's electronics R&D, so would be help this quest/hardware hacking skills


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> 4930k @4.5ghz cinebench r15
> ThermalTake frio OCK cooler
> temp 82 around with cinebench r15


Nice voltage for 4.5GHz, but the temps will hurt it over time.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hey, @MrTOOSHORT - what can you get outta that 1080 in TimeSpy/DX12?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Hey, @MrTOOSHORT - what can you get outta that 1080 in TimeSpy/DX12?


I got this:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/310#post_25364375*

but the 1080 went back to the store, getting the new Titan-X.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice work dude.

The bypass-the-power-limit shunt resister trick might be of use to me on my 970's, and also I wonder HOW our socket 2011 chips are reading their power limits..... might such a hack work on CPU's?


----------



## sethk

If you're talking about modding the shunt resistor on nVidia GPUs so that they misread the TDP (because the voltage drop appears less with a partially bypassed resistor), it is not necessary on intel CPUs, AFAIK, since BIOS' have a straightforward way of enabling OC's well beyond the TDP the CPU shipped with. You can relatively easily overvolt a processor just through the BIOS, whereas the GPU BIOS is a lot more locked down and needs these tricks to provide more voltage than the stock BIOS will allow. So not really a comparable trick for overclocking on these CPUs, again AFAIK/IMHO etc.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @CaveManthe0ne - yes! somewhere in that document is probably an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mohiuddin - waaaaaa that's toasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decent score though, +30% on my 5650 @ 4GHz
> 
> Hey guys, I have a job interview this week - wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know I might be able to afford some hardware if I land it! Plus, it's electronics R&D, so would be help this quest/hardware hacking skills


Yeah. Besides the clock-voltage wasn't tested thoroughly to check it's stability as I was afraid to run prime 95. Besides isn't 1.41v Vcore alittle above recommended range?
Btw, got the cpu for 130$ equivalent


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Well, now my x99 system is up and running. The ES e5 2683 v3 is ... odd? but quite nice actually- the minimum clock speed is 2.3 Ghz and the max boost is 2.6 Ghz which is decent... the higher minimum clock is the awesome part, the lower boost clock is ... mehhhhh. The Cinebench is just insanity tho:


(it gets a whopping 1538... from the 1210 or so of my 3970x that is ... wow)

I was going to tweak the BCLK and such in the BIOS but with the version I have on the Supermicro x99 it wont let me change much of anything (which is odd). I may install the original bios (version 1) so I can get the tuning options and stuff back but otherwise my system works well so far.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Well, now my x99 system is up and running. The ES e5 2683 v3 is ... odd? but quite nice actually- the minimum clock speed is 2.3 Ghz and the max boost is 2.6 Ghz which is decent... the higher minimum clock is the awesome part, the lower boost clock is ... mehhhhh. The Cinebench is just insanity tho:
> 
> 
> (it gets a whopping 1538... from the 1210 or so of my 3970x that is ... wow)
> 
> I was going to tweak the BCLK and such in the BIOS but with the version I have on the Supermicro x99 it wont let me change much of anything (which is odd). I may install the original bios (version 1) so I can get the tuning options and stuff back but otherwise my system works well so far.


Looking good, two of those would be insane. I'd be interested to see what the single threaded test looks like. My dual x5670 with 48gb of 1333mhz gets a bit over 1400 in multithread and around 100 in single thread.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

It gets around 90 on single core, and that is running around 2.3-.245 Ghz at any given time on the single CPU core.

also holy crap the CPU is only using .82 volts usually, highest ive seen it use it .9 volts


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> It gets around 90 on single core, and that is running around 2.3-.245 Ghz at any given time on the single CPU core.
> 
> also holy crap the CPU is only using .82 volts usually, highest ive seen it use it .9 volts


Can you tell me your cpu temps, also what your using for a cooler? Mine surprised me temps seemed real high and it was under a cm hyper 212... lol


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I'm using an old Hydro H100 - its 240mm and rather old (this thing: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler ) and the temps are very reasonable, idles around 40 and maxes at 60ish ... gaming is typically 50-55 degrees.
(my ambient ranges from 20-24 C so that's also something to note.)


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Has anyone made a Haswell/Broadwell EP on 2011v3 owners thread yet? I was looking around and theres nothing similar... perhaps that could be a thing?
I figured since a decent chunk of people here have either one of these (or Sandy/Ivy EP on 2011, that could be a thread too) it could be a good idea to ask that here

also game streaming is so nice with the 14core... I can play maxed out games like Hitman Absolution or SoM and stream at full 1080p only using 30-45% CPU usage :O
Still trying to figure out how to overclock the thing


----------



## tbob22

Haven't run 3dmark in a while. At 4.6ghz right now as the summer has been pretty toasty.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9659455

I found it interesting that my physics score is pretty much equal to a 5930k at the same speed.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7281129


----------



## westnyle

Hey guys chiming back in, chip came in 2683 v3, got it for 200 usd flat, protip, those sellers will give you deals if u submit a bestoffer. i got 10% off. which is pretty good for a cpu that was mostly sold out, I noticed there was a sticker on the bottom of mine, not over the contacts, its a ***** to get off, so i left it there.

Anywho Motherboards, whats gonna work out of the box. Its between these 2 really, because of price, Its already most expensive part of my build so Asus lineup X99-a ii. vs Gigabyte X99p sli
Also, X99-E is on the table, as i know thats a cheaper version of the a ii.

Basically I value reliability. like whats gonna work out of the box with my 2683 v3 not v4.

I have everything else ready, just need to go buy a board in the morning, thanks guys Ill check this in the morning, I see people talk about the original x99 sli board, which is for sale too, but the new one is only 30$ extra. and for 10% extra on a board ill use for over a year. i value spending 330 on eitehr the x99a ii or the x99p sli.

So yeah between those two board what do you recommend. Im not overclocking this cpu really. Stability.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I have the same cpu and a Supermicro X99 motherboard, works well.

(newegg link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182962R&cm_re=supermicro_x99-_-13-182-962R-_-Product )

I have no idea on what other boards work though.


----------



## bill1024

I am seeing e5-1650 hexcores on ebay for around 125$ if anyone is interested and over at EVGA website there is a B-stock sale GTX980ti as low as 300$ 980ti hybrid for 330$
GTX970 as low as 169$
I picked up a 850w PSU and a GTX970 for 250$ Figure I'll SLi with the one I have, They still can do close to 350,000 PPD folding.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am seeing e5-1650 hexcores on ebay for around 125$ if anyone is interested


Isn't it just a 4930k? I got a 4930k for just 125$..
The same seller, The board rampage IV I got from was selling off the cpu.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Isn't it just a 4930k? I got a 4930k for just 125$..
> The same seller, The board rampage IV I got from was selling off the cpu.


No, it is an i7 3930k Sandy Bridge, an e5 1650 v2 is the 4930k ivy Bridge
If you know where to get the 4930k for 125$ post a link I would be interested in picking one up for that price.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> No, it is an i7 3930k Sandy Bridge, an e5 1650 v2 is the 4930k ivy Bridge
> If you know where to get the 4930k for 125$ post a link I would be interested in picking one up for that price.


Oh I see...
I got it from local Facebook buying selling group. He was selling off all components. I got rampage IV BE for 150$ ~. I even told him that he would have a hard time selling the cpu off alone. I ordered 2670e5. A month later he offered his 4930k for 125$.
Was it unethical for me?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Oh I see...
> I got it from local Facebook buying selling group. He was selling off all components. I got rampage IV BE for 150$ ~. I even told him that he would have a hard time selling the cpu off alone. I ordered 2670e5. A month later he offered his 4930k for 125$.
> Was it unethical for me?


His loss if he decided to sell it at that price. You got a nice deal though, they typically go for around $275.

You got a nice deal on the board as well. They go for around $350-400 or so.


----------



## bill1024

You did get a real good price on the 4930K, deals are out there if you're in the right place at the right time.

I just picked up an EVGA x79 Classified for 115$ and an EVGA x58 Classified3 for 120$
Got the i7 3939K and a H110i AIO cooler for 170$
I had a x5660 on hand to drop in the Classified3

I am done buying computer parts, honest I am.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> His loss if he decided to sell it at that price. You got a nice deal though, they typically go for around $275.
> 
> You got a nice deal on the board as well. They go for around $350-400 or so.


yeah. i know man. i was lucky.
He also knew. but he was in an emergency.
I clarified to him. selling off separately will do harm .


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> You did get a real good price on the 4930K, deals are out there if you're in the right place at the right time.
> 
> I just picked up an EVGA x79 Classified for 115$ and an EVGA x58 Classified3 for 120$
> Got the i7 3939K and a H110i AIO cooler for 170$
> I had a x5660 on hand to drop in the Classified3
> 
> I am done buying computer parts, honest I am.


no, you are not done...If you find a rampage V edition 10 for 130$ 1-2 years later??


----------



## westnyle

Got my e5 2683 v3 es (14 core 28thread 2.0ghz) running in an x99-e. 15.5k passmark. 1530 cinebench. im happy.
16gb // gtx 670, gonna upgrade the card when i find a deal on kijiji since i only paid 50 for the ram and 50 for the card

one weird thing, dont listen to the book, i used last 4 slots, then post. any of the weird configs they show in the book dont post.
another thing
dont try XMP on memory no post, atleast on my kingston chips. they run nice at 2133 tho, cl13

system is very stable, im going to hackintosh it now and then the single thread performance sucks balls on this comp but i didnt buy it for that. this is a video editing machine which vegas premiere they both use when rendering and creating videos.
ill post a video in a day or two with everything all done up on youtube if anyone cares to see it


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks for the reports!

I can't wait to get my hands dirty with these chips


----------



## westnyle

found a cheap 780ti to replace the gtx670..

still running solid, is 55-61 normal operating temps. idle to full load.


----------



## mohiuddin

Amazon users' review for Xeon 2697 v3 >>

LOL


----------



## bobloadmire

Hey Guys, as far as what available on the market right now, what the best source for a unlocked 16xx v3 processor? Ebay seems to be cleaned out. Is there a newer v4 thats unlocked?


----------



## westnyle

2683 v3 is a really good bang for the buck processor. at 180$ usd Id like to have someone challenge this and show me a better price performance in the ES xeon market for x99 platform, im done trying to go back in time, i tried that with the dell t5500,, as nice as that was, it drank alot of power, and im happy to be onto a ES xeon . and ill eat my words and buy another chip and board and resell this rig if you can talk me into a better price performance scenario, im at 18k passmark on this rig and im shocked that it was so cheap. gtx780ti is much better then a gtx970 if your searching used, i paid 150$usd for mine..


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobloadmire*
> 
> Hey Guys, as far as what available on the market right now, what the best source for a unlocked 16xx v3 processor? Ebay seems to be cleaned out. Is there a newer v4 thats unlocked?


Sounds like the 1650 v4 may be locked this time around. The 6850k is pretty close to it though.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westnyle*
> 
> 2683 v3 is a really good bang for the buck processor. at 180$ usd Id like to have someone challenge this and show me a better price performance in the ES xeon market for x99 platform


The only thing that even challenges is the 20 core ES (the e5 2698 V4) ... simply because they can be had for $540 and that's basically the best single processor possible without spending a ton of money on it (like 1000+ to get the 22 core Xeon, even the ES version)

two of the 20-cores would be absolutely amazing lol... and even one is still very good (around ~ 2500 in Cinebench r15)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> The only thing that even challenges is the 20 core ES (the e5 2698 V4) ... simply because they can be had for $540 and that's basically the best single processor possible without spending a ton of money on it (like 1000+ to get the 22 core Xeon, even the ES version)
> 
> two of the 20-cores would be absolutely amazing lol... and even one is still very good (around ~ 2500 in Cinebench r15)


yup, thats what I need in my life.. 20 cores of yes please.. never mind two of them. And to think I'm very happy with my 5820K.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> The only thing that even challenges is the 20 core ES (the e5 2698 V4) ... simply because they can be had for $540 and that's basically the best single processor possible without spending a ton of money on it (like 1000+ to get the 22 core Xeon, even the ES version)
> 
> two of the 20-cores would be absolutely amazing lol... and even one is still very good (around ~ 2500 in Cinebench r15)


Single thread performance looks pretty decent as well due to the 3.6ghz turbo, about equaling a stock 3770k.

I may end up with something like that in my rig eventually. Depends how things pan out I guess, would rather avoid ES chips if possible.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

What about the 2687W 32nm, are they unlocked? Worth it at all? As far as I understand, they should be really hot and hungry.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> What about the 2687W 32nm, are they unlocked? Worth it at all? As far as I understand, they should be really hot and hungry.


Not unlocked. Not really worth it for the price. Get a 2670 or 2680. The chip will run cool as it loads at just over 1v or so.


----------



## knopflerbruce

I think you can force max turbo on desktop boards. Anyone managed to do that on these Xeons we're talking about here? Got a pair of 2683 v4's on the way. Might as well cash out for a 2P board if I can get some extra juice.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> What about the 2687W 32nm, are they unlocked? Worth it at all? As far as I understand, they should be really hot and hungry.


As far as I'm aware, no dual QPI intel chip is unlocked.

Aside from the E5-2670/80, another 2011-1 dual config compatible chip that is somewhat interesting for the price is the E5 2695 V2, unfortunately it's an engineering sample like all the lower priced v3/v4's.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Which sspec would this be? I have a couple of those LGA2011 12 cores.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Which sspec would this be? I have a couple of those LGA2011 12 cores.


What 12 cores do you have?


----------



## knopflerbruce

2x QDUF and 1x QDUD if I recall correctly. Also got a pair of QFSB's (2011 v3 10 cores), I think. They suck, so no need to mention those, really...


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> 2x QDUF and 1x QDUD if I recall correctly. Also got a pair of QFSB's (2011 v3 10 cores), I think. They suck, so no need to mention those, really...


Interesting. Have you tested them? I'd be interested to know how those QDUF's perform.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> 2x QDUF and 1x QDUD if I recall correctly. Also got a pair of QFSB's (2011 v3 10 cores), I think. They suck, so no need to mention those, really...


I would be really interested in the performance of the QDUF ones as well...
Retail ones turbo up to 3.1 on all cores and 3.5 on one core.'
If these ES do as well or maybe 0.1 lower than that i'm really thinking of replacing my two 2670 v1 chips with a pair of them.


----------



## Kalistoval

I've got 2 of the fallowing QHUP, QEY6, QGEF, QHUY and QHV6 untested. What would be the best cheapest board to test these in?


----------



## mohiuddin

Just fired up an e5 2670 yesterday.
Little comparison between [email protected] and E5 [email protected]
Ccinebench r15- 1046 and 1030
Firestrike physics - 14.5k and 13.3k
GTA5- well it is strange, For 4930k, sometimes HT kicks in . So in task manager 7-8 threads being used. sometimes not. For e5 2670 no HT used, always 8threads being used.
so , Scene 1- [email protected] ghz 85fps when HT kicks in. otherwise 75fps. E5 [email protected] (for some reason turbo does not trigger in gta5) 72fps.
Scene 2- [email protected] 65fps when HT kicks in, otherwise 56fps. E5 [email protected] , 49Fps.
How can i lock turbo in e5 2670 in rampage 4 BE , Guys?
Temp- same frio cooler, same crappy chinese paste, same skill of applying it (me







)
[email protected] prime 95 for 3-5min max 85c.
E5 [email protected] Prime 95 for 10-15min , max 65c


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks for the figures. What GPU is that?


----------



## knopflerbruce

I'll see if I can test these 12 core 2011 chips in my R4E soon







Just give me a day or two.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Thanks for the figures. What GPU is that?


Gtx670 4gb @1190mhz. Texture, grass, shadow, postfx lowered. But distance scaling, population, vehicle etc maxed.full hd. Gpu was in between 70-90% in those two scene(crowded).
Oh, by the way, locked turbo by disabling speed step technology. @3ghz,e5 2670 >>
Scene 1 77fps around
Scene 2 56fps


----------



## gtz

I figured this would be a good thread to ask about E5 Xeons instead of making my own thread.

I never realized how cheap these chips are, I was originally looking for a used 5930K because I am going to need the 40 PCIe lanes soon. But after seeing all the cheaper 10+ core Xeons (which all have 40 lanes) and even cheaper engineering samples I am leaning towards a Xeon over a more expensive 5930K (even more expensive 6850K).

I spent all weekend researching about engineering samples and see the early steppings are clocked lower and turbo does not go as high or no turbo at all.
I was originally going for an E5 2683 V3 ES for around 200 but emailed the seller and he responded all cores with turbo is only 2.3 and single core is 2.6. I do game but am not looking for the highest FPS possible. I don't need 120, I would be happy with 60-80. But seeing the low single core speed of 2.6 scared me. Then I saw my contender, a OEM E5 2683 V3 from a server pull that turbos to 3.0.

My question for everybody that bought a E5 26xx V3, were you guys able to lock all cores to the maximum turbo? I saw some X79 boards did but I don't know if X99 can do it as well.

Question 2, do ES samples have any long run issues? They were created for partners to test, so in essence a throw away. Would Intel purposely make them not to last as long as retail.

Reason I ask is the second stepping ES 2683 V4 (Broadwell and 2 more cores) turbos to 3.0 as well and costs the same as the OEM 2683 V3.

So would you guys recommend the ES V4 (16 Core broadwell) or OEM V3 (14 core haswell)? Or ditch the Xeons and save a bit more for a 5930K.

Thanks


----------



## MrKoala

You will not be able to lock all cores to maximum Turbo. If you could, they ES vendors would have figured it out a long time ago.

There is no sign of deliberate crippling of ES chips reliability wise. Most of them run just fine for years. Actually some (usually late stepping) ES/QS chips are used in production environments. Back in the 1366 era a good mobo could give you a high OC with a locked E5, and tons of E5s end up being abused that way. The ES among them did hold up.

Many early stepping ES chips have their power saving features disabled and producing more heat for the same work is technically not a good thing in the long run. But it can't be worse than a highly clocked i7.

Which CPU is better for you would depend on your work load. If you do have the right software to utilize more than 6/8 cores then Xeon all the way. Otherwise it depends on the price gap.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@Blameless you describe something here that caught my eye. What's this about "landing on the right strap" and might it be of use to us here? The 2683 mentioned above would be freaking awesome with a Hz boost


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> You will not be able to lock all cores to maximum Turbo. If you could, they ES vendors would have figured it out a long time ago.
> 
> There is no sign of deliberate crippling of ES chips reliability wise. Most of them run just fine for years. Actually some (usually late stepping) ES/QS chips are used in production environments. Back in the 1366 era a good mobo could give you a high OC with a locked E5, and tons of E5s end up being abused that way. The ES among them did hold up.
> 
> Many early stepping ES chips have their power saving features disabled and producing more heat for the same work is technically not a good thing in the long run. But it can't be worse than a highly clocked i7.
> 
> Which CPU is better for you would depend on your work load. If you do have the right software to utilize more than 6/8 cores then Xeon all the way. Otherwise it depends on the price gap.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mohiuddin

These e5 2670 run so cool.
sadly, highest stable Bclk i can get is only 106.1-107.1 for now, 3.2ghz all core. Only if someone could find a way to clock them just 4ghz.. i believe they could do that under 1.2v Vcore.


----------



## gtz

I finally bought a QS E5 2683 V3, same stepping as retail. After 2 days of offer and counter offers I got it pretty cheap and just a few bucks over early steppings ES. I was also pleased that the seller sent me an HWinfo and CPUZ screenshot of the CPU I bought.

Can't wait to get it and play with it.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Here's my QDUF. Seems like max all core turbo is 2.8 GHz.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I finally bought a QS E5 2683 V3, same stepping as retail. After 2 days of offer and counter offers I got it pretty cheap and just a few bucks over early steppings ES. I was also pleased that the seller sent me an HWinfo and CPUZ screenshot of the CPU I bought.
> 
> Can't wait to get it and play with it.


Nice! I have one just like it. Nice thing: lowest speed is 2.3 Ghz on all cores when I have been testing it
Annoying thing is the boost is only 2.6-2.8 ghz tho


----------



## knopflerbruce

Are these 2683-chips QHZB ones?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Are these 2683-chips QHZB ones?


Mine is QGN5/QFQK, which the QS (Quality Sample). It also has the OEM/Retail stepping, and behaves like a retail chip (same turbos).


----------



## knopflerbruce

...and they're V3 ones, so not like the ones I'm waiting for (V4







)

I really don't know why I'm buying them, though. Guest PC that can run Battlefield 4/1? Ideally I should save up for some uber-chip that I can use in my daily driver instead.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> ...and they're V3 ones, so not like the ones I'm waiting for (V4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I really don't know why I'm buying them, though. Guest PC that can run Battlefield 4/1? Ideally I should save up for some uber-chip that I can use in my daily driver instead.


Gotcha

There is a great 20+ page thread about ES Xeons on a server forum with a lot of great info. The link is below for it.

https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/es-xeon-discussion.5031/

It is a great read as well.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Do you guys know about the compatibility of X79 boards with PCIe 3.0 GPUs? I could never get my Gigabyte X79-UD3 to POST with a HD 7750 or HD 7870 but it works with a HD 5450, HD 5570, and HD 6970. I've tested the board with a E5-2650 ES and a E5-2680. The 2650 ES has some PCIe issues as I cannot use more than 16 lanes at a time whereas the 2680 work fine with additional PCIe 2.0 cards installed.

I've checked a BIOS setting for UEFI opROMs but that hasn't helped.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> 
> Here's my QDUF. Seems like max all core turbo is 2.8 GHz.


damn! That's a bit too low for my liking. :/

I'm curious though... Could you please test Cinebench R15 Performance with this chip?
I would really appreciate it!


----------



## knopflerbruce

1468 is the score. Kinda low?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> 1468 is the score. Kinda low?


Seems about right. About 50% faster than a single e5-2670 and about the same as my dual x5670's.

Seems pretty good, of course still not as good of a value as the 2670's, but two of them would be pretty hard to beat at the current price. For example the E5 2670 V3 is about the same price and puts out similar scores but would end up costing more if you want a lot of memory (64gb+ of ecc).

The E5 2683 V3(ES) is faster in multithreading, but has a lower clock speed so single threaded tasks will perform worse overall.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> 1468 is the score. Kinda low?


Wait what? That can't be right!... unless it does turbos to ~ 3.0+ on all cores. The retail sample a friend of mine has does 1475 @ 3.1 GHz (stock all core turbo)

doublecheck the clockspeeds with cpu-z while running R15, i think you got retail equivalent samples.

I really really doubt that it could perform that good @2.8


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Wait what? That can't be right!... unless it does turbos to ~ 3.0+ on all cores. The retail sample a friend of mine has does 1475 @ 3.1 GHz (stock all core turbo)
> 
> doublecheck the clockspeeds with cpu-z while running R15, i think you got retail equivalent samples.
> 
> I really really doubt that it could perform that good @2.8


Says 2800MHz in HWinfo all the way through the test. Just reran it.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Says 2800MHz in HWinfo all the way through the test. Just reran it.


Weird! Thanks for the info though, it is almost impossible to find info like this for ES chips.
I might pick one up after all.

For my Main i might go dual E5-2690 v2 late ES though. 2 less cores, higher clockspeed, about the same CB R15 performance.


----------



## tbob22

Edit: Oops, replied to an old post.


----------



## Hexbyte

Hey guys, long time lurker of this thread here!

For a long time I've been wondering if I should pick up a Xeon e5-2670 since they were so cheap, but the required motherboards are a lot more expensive and it seems no one has figured out if they are unlockable yet.

Now it seems the prices are slowly rising(?). I think they used to be around €60 and now the cheapest I can find is €80 from China which is making me think that I should hurry up and decide before they get even more expensive. I might be able to get a used MSI Big Bang XPower II for €175 but it still seems a tad too expensive for my tastes.

Basically what I want to do is to get it up to at least 3,2 GHz through BLCK OCing as that's what my current CPU is at but here's what's stopping me, mostly: I wonder if the performance upgrade is really worth the cost. I'd be down by about ~€255 for the CPU and the MOBO.

I mostly do gaming but I might get into more intensive stuff in the future. I feel as if my 1090T is really running up against a brick wall with a lot of things so I was wondering how a slightly overclocked 2670 would do compared to my CPU in gaming?

I can't OC my CPU anymore because my current MOBO is a worn out used one that I got for cheap because I fried the previous one by using Prime95 T_T

So what do you think about the price and could anyone (preferably with a GPU similar to my HD 7950) show me some benchmarks? The synthetic ones are fun to look at but I really need some more gaming FPS numbers. Here's my Steam library list so we might be able to compare the same games. Unigine Heaven/Valley would also work for me!

Or do you think I'm better off going with another setup? There's not really a mid-high end CPU I'm really looking forward to at the moment.. Perhaps something that's unlockable with a bit of tinkering and that's also decently priced?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker of this thread here!
> 
> For a long time I've been wondering if I should pick up a Xeon e5-2670 since they were so cheap, but the required motherboards are a lot more expensive and it seems no one has figured out if they are unlockable yet.
> 
> Now it seems the prices are slowly rising(?). I think they used to be around €60 and now the cheapest I can find is €80 from China which is making me think that I should hurry up and decide before they get even more expensive. I might be able to get a used MSI Big Bang XPower II for €175 but it still seems a tad too expensive for my tastes.
> 
> Basically what I want to do is to get it up to at least 3,2 GHz through BLCK OCing as that's what my current CPU is at but here's what's stopping me, mostly: I wonder if the performance upgrade is really worth the cost. I'd be down by about ~€255 for the CPU and the MOBO.
> 
> I mostly do gaming but I might get into more intensive stuff in the future. I feel as if my 1090T is really running up against a brick wall with a lot of things so I was wondering how a slightly overclocked 2670 would do compared to my CPU in gaming?
> 
> I can't OC my CPU anymore because my current MOBO is a worn out used one that I got for cheap because I fried the previous one by using Prime95 T_T
> 
> So what do you think about the price and could anyone (preferably with a GPU similar to my HD 7950) show me some benchmarks? The synthetic ones are fun to look at but I really need some more gaming FPS numbers. Here's my Steam library list so we might be able to compare the same games. Unigine Heaven/Valley would also work for me!
> 
> Or do you think I'm better off going with another setup? There's not really a mid-high end CPU I'm really looking forward to at the moment.. Perhaps something that's unlockable with a bit of tinkering and that's also decently priced?


From my experience most E5-2670s don't handle overclocking well at all. You can bump up the BCLK to about 102 MHz before you blue-screen. I've heard it's the E5-1600 series that have the unlocked multipliers but they've never been cheap. The best use for them would be some sort of HPC application, heavy virtualization, or rendering.

I've had a really hard time finding a cheapish socket-2011 motherboard as well and ended up getting a gutted Dell workstation from my work for free. If you know your company's IT department they might be worth bugging.

For gaming I would thing an E5-2670 would perform as well as an underclocked sandybridge-e 6-core CPU. Games can't use the additional threads so you don't get the benefit of more cores or hyperthreading.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> From my experience most E5-2670s don't handle overclocking well at all. You can bump up the BCLK to about 102 MHz before you blue-screen. I've heard it's the E5-1600 series that have the unlocked multipliers but they've never been cheap. The best use for them would be some sort of HPC application, heavy virtualization, or rendering.
> 
> I've had a really hard time finding a cheapish socket-2011 motherboard as well and ended up getting a gutted Dell workstation from my work for free. If you know your company's IT department they might be worth bugging.
> 
> For gaming I would thing an E5-2670 would perform as well as an underclocked sandybridge-e 6-core CPU. Games can't use the additional threads so you don't get the benefit of more cores or hyperthreading.


Hmm.. I read that someone here got it up to 3,2 GHz if I was not mistaken. And in a review I read on the MSI Big Bang XPower II they were talking about being on 127,5 MHz. Maybe I was getting my hopes up.. I was thinking that was really high but I figured if multiple people were able to do it it might not be so crazy









Maybe I'm better off with a different socket/CPU combo but for some reason I just really want to try an Intel 8 core because they're normally quite hard to get. Even though I know that most games only use a few cores if you're lucky, I just want it for the fun of it I guess? Hehe..


----------



## bill1024

I am seeing e5-1650 xeons for 123usd and the E5-2650 and 2660 are selling a bit cheaper than the 2670s 50USD or around there on ebay.
Someone on here got a xx70 up to 109 bclk or so.

The e5-1650 are 6/12 corethread and are fully unlocked and overclock real well. For 123$ can't go wrong.
I have a few dual socket 2011 with 2670, you can get a dual socket board and two 2670 with 64gb memory for 350$ or so.
That is one option.


----------



## Hexbyte

It certainly looks interesting, this is basically the 6-core little brother of the 2670 from a generation before it, isn't it? The fact that it's fully unlocked does make it an attractive option, although I'm not sure how I feel about getting even older hardware at this point (I'm honestly not sure how much of a difference it would make). Although the extra price is really bugging me at this point, I don't have too much to spend, I'm afraid. :/

It's starting to cross the line of money I can spend without being a questionable purchase, which the e5-2670 is probably also a part of right now. I need to be a 100% sure that's it's not only fun to play around with but also a worthwhile upgrade for at least 2 years. Which it is if there's nothing better in the same/lower price range.. Hmm, making decisions is hard.

Oh well, talking and thinking about it alone is fun already..!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> It certainly looks interesting, this is basically the 6-core little brother of the 2670 from a generation before it, isn't it? The fact that it's fully unlocked does make it an attractive option, although I'm not sure how I feel about getting even older hardware at this point (I'm honestly not sure how much of a difference it would make). Although the extra price is really bugging me at this point, I don't have too much to spend, I'm afraid. :/
> 
> It's starting to cross the line of money I can spend without being a questionable purchase, which the e5-2670 is probably also a part of right now. I need to be a 100% sure that's it's not only fun to play around with but also a worthwhile upgrade for at least 2 years. Which it is if there's nothing better in the same/lower price range.. Hmm, making decisions is hard.
> 
> Oh well, talking and thinking about it alone is fun already..!


I wouldn't bother with the E5-2670 if you're trying to OC with BCLK overclocking, while it works with SB/IB, should not be a 24/7 solution because of how BCLK is linked to various busses such as PCI-E and SATA, among others. You run the risk of issues like data corruption.

I'd just grab an E5-1650 if you're looking to OC. The multitasking performance is going to be on par/better anyway after overclocking is concerned, but also will bring much higher single core performance as well.

If you just want the 2670 for messing around with, then all means, but unless you already have an X79 board, I don't see it's worth.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the E5-2670 if you're trying to OC with BCLK overclocking, while it works with SB/IB, should not be a 24/7 solution because of how BCLK is linked to various busses such as PCI-E and SATA, among others. You run the risk of issues like data corruption.
> 
> I'd just grab an E5-1650 if you're looking to OC. The multitasking performance is going to be on par/better anyway after overclocking is concerned, but also will bring much higher single core performance as well.
> 
> If you just want the 2670 for messing around with, then all means, but unless you already have an X79 board, I don't see it's worth.


Oh, that's right.. I forgot that BLCK overclocking also increased those speeds. Yeah, if it's not sustainable it's off the table with it!

So, are you saying that I shouldn't bother with the 2670 if I don't have an X79 board or did you mean that it's not really worth getting either CPU if I don't? I feel like I could go with the 1650 if I find an even better deal on an X79 board. The main goal is definitely finding an upgrade that's worth the money, though.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Oh, that's right.. I forgot that BLCK overclocking also increased those speeds. Yeah, if it's not sustainable it's off the table with it!
> 
> So, are you saying that I shouldn't bother with the 2670 if I don't have an X79 board or did you mean that it's not really worth getting either CPU if I don't? I feel like I could go with the 1650 if I find an even better deal on an X79 board. The main goal is definitely finding an upgrade that's worth the money, though.


It's tough because X79 boards used to be pretty common and easy to find in the $100 range, but now that's a rarity. When you could get a board for that price, then pickup a E5 2670 for $50-$60, it's no wonder why so many people went that route.

Since then, E5-1650's have dropped over $100 and are now hovering in the $100-$130 range, but X79 boards are also becoming increasingly more rare and more expensive.

I'd say if you can get a decent X79 board + E5 1650 for ~$250 or so, then it'd be worth, but otherwise it'd be far more easy to pickup a used X99 board and 5820K for not much more.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> It's tough because X79 boards used to be pretty common and easy to find in the $100 range, but now that's a rarity. When you could get a board for that price, then pickup a E5 2670 for $50-$60, it's no wonder why so many people went that route.
> 
> Since then, E5-1650's have dropped over $100 and are now hovering in the $100-$130 range, but X79 boards are also becoming increasingly more rare and more expensive.
> 
> I'd say if you can get a decent X79 board + E5 1650 for ~$250 or so, then it'd be worth, but otherwise it'd be far more easy to pickup a used X99 board and 5820K for not much more.


Sounds good to me, thank you for the info!

The prices increasing was actually what made me feel pressured to hurry up and decide whether or not I should get them, but now it seems that I'm already too late unless they drop again.

I'm still going to keep an eye out for good deals but until then I'm just going to see what Intel is releasing in December and how that'll impact the prices of other CPUs.


----------



## mohiuddin

@Hexbyte, I got it upto 3.18ghz with bclk 108. I wouldn't run bclk at that speed though. [Rampage 4 BE]
U know, with default bclk (100) u can run those e5 2670 @3ghz...


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> @Hexbyte, I got it upto 3.18ghz with bclk 108. I wouldn't run bclk at that speed though. [Rampage 4 BE]
> U know, with default bclk (100) u can run those e5 2670 @3ghz...


How do you do that? Is there a multiplier that goes up to 30x?


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> How do you do that? Is there a multiplier that goes up to 30x?


Nope, just keep turbo on. Done. Single core can do upto 3.3 all core 3ghz


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Nope, just keep turbo on. Done. Single core can do upto 3.3 all core 3ghz


Oh, I wasn't aware that there were different turbo speeds depending on the amount of boosted cores..

Oh well, at this point I think I find the 1650 to be much more interesting in performance as it's unlocked (extra fun, too!) and is more suited for my goals out of the two. Now if someone figures out how to freely "unlock" the 2670, that would be a different story entirely, hehe.


----------



## MrKoala

Xeon E5/E7 turbo also depends on the use of AVX.


----------



## Hexbyte

Is that so? Interesting.. and that's a very cute Koala.. :]


----------



## mohiuddin

1650 is a 130w 6core processor. 2670 is 115w 8core . 1650 is basically a 3930k?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> 1650 is a 130w 6core processor. 2670 is 115w 8core . 1650 is basically a 3930k?


Yes


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Also 1650 is native pci-e 3.0. 3930k needs a registry hack to get 3.0. Even then it can be flakey. Had two 3970x one 3960x and one 3930k, no issue with reg hack. But some had issues.


----------



## F3TT

I've read this thread start to finish, and I think I know the answer, but would like someone to confirm if that's okay.

I'm getting a E5 2680 v4 ES in a few days. Putting it in a MSI Xpower Gaming Titanium that has all kinds of OC capabilities. From what I've read, these Broadwells simply cannot be OC'ed at all. Is that correct? This ES E5 2680 v4's turbo doesn't go anywhere close to the retail version. I think 2.5 is as high as it goes on its own.

I am not a gamer, and have been using a HP Elitebook with an i7-3740QM @ 2.7 for the past few years. For work and browsing it has been just fine. I am building this desktop with the 2680 v4 as a streaming/video editing machine. I am not streaming games, but rather real video. My plan is to pull 3 HD 60 FPS feeds into Xsplit, and broadcast @ 720p 60FPS. Considering this thing has 14 cores, I should be okay at this clock speed, right? I don't think it matters, but in case the info is needed I am using a Geforce GTX 970 as GPU. Memory will be 64 GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 2133.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone tried the "Multicore Enhancement" function on some motherboard? I was thinking it might work for these Xeons, but at least one source I found say it does not. However, it might be different for different boards...


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3TT*
> 
> I've read this thread start to finish, and I think I know the answer, but would like someone to confirm if that's okay.
> 
> I'm getting a E5 2680 v4 ES in a few days. Putting it in a MSI Xpower Gaming Titanium that has all kinds of OC capabilities. From what I've read, these Broadwells simply cannot be OC'ed at all. Is that correct? This ES E5 2680 v4's turbo doesn't go anywhere close to the retail version. I think 2.5 is as high as it goes on its own.
> 
> I am not a gamer, and have been using a HP Elitebook with an i7-3740QM @ 2.7 for the past few years. For work and browsing it has been just fine. I am building this desktop with the 2680 v4 as a streaming/video editing machine. I am not streaming games, but rather real video. My plan is to pull 3 HD 60 FPS feeds into Xsplit, and broadcast @ 720p 60FPS. Considering this thing has 14 cores, I should be okay at this clock speed, right? I don't think it matters, but in case the info is needed I am using a Geforce GTX 970 as GPU. Memory will be 64 GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 2133.


Thing to remember early ES V4 steppings are not guaranteed to be supported by board manufacturers. There BIOS only supports QS (which is basically retail) steppings and up.

I few pages back I linked a 25 page thread from a server forums dedicated to ES Xeon, it is a very good read.

https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/es-xeon-discussion.5031/

If you are willing to take a risk the V4 Broadwell-E are solid performers. I personally went for a 2683 V3 for the above reasons. You can get a used Retail/OEM of it for around 350 or a QS (quality sample, which is pretty much retail) for around 260. All cores turbo to 2.5 and 2 core turbo is 3.0. I will be making a in depth comparison thread comparing it to my 5820K soon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## F3TT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Thing to remember early ES V4 steppings are not guaranteed to be supported by board manufacturers. There BIOS only supports QS (which is basically retail) steppings and up.
> 
> I few pages back I linked a 25 page thread from a server forums dedicated to ES Xeon, it is a very good read.
> 
> https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/es-xeon-discussion.5031/
> 
> If you are willing to take a risk the V4 Broadwell-E are solid performers. I personally went for a 2683 V3 for the above reasons. You can get a used Retail/OEM of it for around 350 or a QS (quality sample, which is pretty much retail) for around 260. All cores turbo to 2.5 and 2 core turbo is 3.0. I will be making a in depth comparison thread comparing it to my 5820K soon.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I appreciate that. I will read through that now. The seller stated it will work with this board, and they had a pretty strict list of what would work and saying that anything else would not. This was one of the reasons why I did purchase this board. The other being I needed a lot of PCIe slots and the ability to do 6-12 hour streams. Overall the seller had really good feedback, and lots of it, so I'm thinking it should work. He had me confirm which board I had before he would ship it.


----------



## MrKoala

There are definitely more boards that will work, the seller just doesn't want to be bothered with returns.

Why do you buy a Xpower Gaming Titanium and pair it with a CPU way cheaper than the mobo? Go up a tier, get a QH26 (V4 18C 2.2-3.0G) or QG7V (V3 18C 2.0-3.5G) at least.


----------



## F3TT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> There are definitely more boards that will work, the seller just doesn't want to be bothered with returns.
> 
> Why do you buy a Xpower Gaming Titanium and pair it with a CPU way cheaper than the mobo? Go up a tier, get a QH26 (V4 18C 2.2-3.0G) or QG7V (V3 18C 2.0-3.5G) at least.


It's the best one the seller had at the moment. It actually wasn't that cheaper than the board, which was on sale at newegg. $340 for ES chip shipped, and $389 for the board. I'm certainly on the lookout for better options.

It's my understand though that for encoding x.264 there are diminishing returns on going over x amount of cores. I think that going over 14 cores/28 threads won't really be worth it for what I am doing.


----------



## MrKoala

Would like to see some benchmarks on that.

Encoding is a highly parallel task. It should be easy to scale.


----------



## F3TT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Would like to see some benchmarks on that.
> 
> Encoding is a highly parallel task. It should be easy to scale.


I don't think that is the issue, but rather too many threads can degrade the quality of the video. I read you generally want to keep it around 1 thread per 40 lines of resolution.


----------



## MrKoala

That sounds even more strange to me. Encoding is a deterministic operation. Unless your application is extremely sensitive to latency and doesn't allow much caching (in which case you'll want all the performance you can get anyway), how exactly does the number of threads affect quality?

If anything, more threads allows you to get away with more aggressive settings and therefore better quality. But for a given config there should not be any difference as long as the work is done.


----------



## F3TT

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> That sounds even more strange to me. Encoding is a deterministic operation. Unless your application is extremely sensitive to latency and doesn't allow much caching (in which case you'll want all the performance you can get anyway), how exactly does the number of threads affect quality?
> 
> If anything, more threads allows you to get away with more aggressive settings and therefore better quality. But for a given config there should not be any difference as long as the work is done.


I certainly don't know myself, but it's something I've read in multiple places on the subject. This is encoding for live streaming, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.

I don't know if it's okay to post links here, so here is a c/p from a x.264 developer, akupenguin, on the subject:

"There's two ways that lots of threads can lose quality:
When using VBV, we have to plan the size of one frame using only predictions of, not exact knowledge of, the size of previous frames that are still in progress. Threads do tell each other their exact size-so-far at the end of each row of macroblocks, not just when finishing a whole frame; but that can still be a significant amount of stuff in progress, adding up to a significant amount of uncertainty. This is bad because if we overcommitted bits to the beginning of a frame and then have to revise quality downwards for the bottom of the frame, (or conversely if we undercommitted for the top and only later learned that we have more bits available for the bottom), the result looks worse than if we had encoded the whole frame at an intermediate quality that gives the same total size. If you're not using VBV, this doesn't happen; none of the other ratecontrol modes care about such small deviations from the predicted size.
Limits to the vertical component of motion vectors, since a block can only be predicted from some part of a previous frame that has already been encoded. Which is bad if the actual motion is faster than that. However, x264 imposes a lower bound on this (default 24 pixels, can be overridden by --mvrange-thread). 24 implies that the spacing between one thread and the next that are working on mutually dependent frames, is 40 pixels (the other 16 is from the height of a macroblock). Which means that a 1080p video won't use more than 27 threads for a sequence of P-frames, though it can use more threads if there are B-frames involved, because those don't add to the dependency chain. And a 304p video won't use more than 8 threads for a sequence of P-frames. (Though perhaps the default mvrange-thread should depend on resolution, since typical speed of motion as measured in pixels depends on resolution.)"


----------



## MrKoala

I see.

Looks like the maximum gap between two adjacent frames free of dependence (time between adjacent mandatory "I frames") can be a few seconds long. So if we have, say, 14 threads slicing a frame with I frames every 3 seconds on a 18 core with HT we may need a buffer at least 18 seconds long. That does go up very quickly with higher number of cores and can be a huge problem for some use cases.

Since I don't know the implementation details of such software I'd go with what they suggest.

Does any benchmark indicate that your software will benefit significantly from V4 compared to V3? If not, how about QG7R (V3 14C 2.3~3.5, usually labelled as 2695 V3 QS)? There is also QEYJ (V3 12C 2.4~3.0) which is very cheap.


----------



## F3TT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> I see.
> 
> Looks like the maximum gap between two adjacent frames free of dependence (time between adjacent mandatory "I frames") can be a few seconds long. So if we have, say, 14 threads slicing a frame with I frames every 3 seconds on a 18 core with HT we may need a buffer at least 18 seconds long. That does go up very quickly with higher number of cores and can be a huge problem for some use cases.
> 
> Since I don't know the implementation details of such software I'd go with what they suggest.
> 
> Does any benchmark indicate that your software will benefit significantly from V4 compared to V3? If not, how about QG7R (V3 14C 2.3~3.5, usually labelled as 2695 V3 QS)? There is also QEYJ (V3 12C 2.4~3.0) which is very cheap.


I don't know. I haven't even built it yet. All the stuff from Newegg comes tomorrow. The chip has been sitting in customs for a few days now. Not sure how much longer I will have to wait on it.. I'm going to build with what I've got and see how it goes. I just did a comparison and what you are suggesting looks pretty similar. I will keep an eye out for one.


----------



## knopflerbruce

QHZB running in ASRock X99M Extreme4. Had to update to P3.00 (P1.90 didn't work). And any attempts at fiddling with multipliers or bclk-ratio are ignored







My ASUS R4E gives me 00 when I try that on Ivy-E, so when it booted right up I was very excited lol.


----------



## Hexbyte

It seems the prices on the e5-1650 are actively rising and/or the cheaper ones are disappearing/being sold. There's an auction going on an e5-1660 (which is basically a slightly better 3960x AFAIK). This one works the same as the 1650 in terms of overclockability etc right? I've never done any bidding on ebay before so I doubt I'll get anything but I'm very tempted to try right now.

So there's a benchmark that leaked on the i7 7700K. I tried comparing it to the 1650 but I couldn't find any way to do so, unfortunately..


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> It seems the prices on the e5-1650 are actively rising and/or the cheaper ones are disappearing/being sold. There's an auction going on an e5-1660 (which is basically a slightly better 3960x AFAIK). This one works the same as the 1650 in terms of overclockability etc right? I've never done any bidding on ebay before so I doubt I'll get anything but I'm very tempted to try right now.
> 
> So there's a benchmark that leaked on the i7 7700K. I tried comparing it to the 1650 but I couldn't find any way to do so, unfortunately..


Yep. E5 1660 is the 3960X equivalent, although it would seem the Xeon's are generally binned better.


----------



## Hexbyte

That seems to be the general opinion, yeah. That's only more exciting! Now I just need to get my hands on one of the two for a good price..

If anyone has any tips for eBay auctions, do's and dont's, expectations, tools? etc, that would be appreciated. I'm going to read up on it of course but perhaps there's things that aren't easily found or things that are different when placing a bid on CPUs.


----------



## mohiuddin

how about this guys? e5 2680v2 ES?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-V2-ES-2-8GHz-8Core-25MB-LGA2011-22nm-16Threads-130W-Processor-/331911920296?hash=item4d477dfaa8:g:GOEAAOSwNKRXjLOz


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> It seems the prices on the e5-1650 are actively rising and/or the cheaper ones are disappearing/being sold. There's an auction going on an e5-1660 (which is basically a slightly better 3960x AFAIK). This one works the same as the 1650 in terms of overclockability etc right? I've never done any bidding on ebay before so I doubt I'll get anything but I'm very tempted to try right now.
> 
> So there's a benchmark that leaked on the i7 7700K. I tried comparing it to the 1650 but I couldn't find any way to do so, unfortunately..


The 1650's do seem to be a bit expensive over there. Here they are the cheapest I've ever seen them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-703-1319-3-2GHz-12MB-0GT-s-SR0KZ-6-Core-Server-Processor-/282156668904

Edit: I guess that has some small chips in the PCB. Still, 1650's without any damage only go for about $110-120. You should be able to ship many of them to the Netherlands for $10-15 extra.

Edit2: Forgot import costs. I think that would probably be around $20-30. Still a pretty good deal, I paid about $150 for a 1650 a few months ago.


----------



## knopflerbruce

One thing I have noticed that is different from ES to retails is that the max MP in CPUz is the max all core turbo on engineering samples, but on retails it seems to read the max single core turbo. This makes me wonder if you can force (some) motherboards to permanently run that multiplier. Anyone tried that? This might not be possible on dual socket boards, though.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The 1650's do seem to be a bit expensive over there. Here they are the cheapest I've ever seen them:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-703-1319-3-2GHz-12MB-0GT-s-SR0KZ-6-Core-Server-Processor-/282156668904
> 
> Edit: I guess that has some small chips in the PCB. Still, 1650's without any damage only go for about $110-120. You should be able to ship many of them to the Netherlands for $10-15 extra.
> 
> Edit2: Forgot import costs. I think that would probably be around $20-30. Still a pretty good deal, I paid about $150 for a 1650 a few months ago.


I did notice that one today, seems like a good price but the import cost is somewhat high. I'm confused though because AFAIK you don't have to pay import costs on used products..? I'll have to find a good board to put it on too for a decent price.. I'm trying to stay below the $250(€223) mark as iinversion recommended. Otherwise I'll have to look around for similarly priced hardware.

A friend offered his 2600k for €50 yesterday as well.. and while that's not nearly as interesting as the 1650/1660s I find it hard to refuse such a price as it's usually around the €100-150 mark when searching for it used. Maybe I'll try and set that up (gotta get a board for that too ><) and play around with it a bit and sell it again or something? I'm really not sure what to do right now.. D:


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I did notice that one today, seems like a good price but the import cost is somewhat high. I'm confused though because AFAIK you don't have to pay import costs on used products..? I'll have to find a good board to put it on too for a decent price.. I'm trying to stay below the $250(€223) mark as iinversion recommended. Otherwise I'll have to look around for similarly priced hardware.
> 
> A friend offered his 2600k for €50 yesterday as well.. and while that's not nearly as interesting as the 1650/1660s I find it hard to refuse such a price as it's usually around the €100-150 mark when searching for it used. Maybe I'll try and set that up (gotta get a board for that too ><) and play around with it a bit and sell it again or something? I'm really not sure what to do right now.. D:


That's a great price on the 2600k. Unless you do a lot of video rendering or something more CPU heavy then the difference between the 2600k and 1650 won't be very significant. Good 1155 boards are cheap too.

As far as import costs go, I'm not really sure. I just went to eBay.nl and that is what it was showing.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I did notice that one today, seems like a good price but the import cost is somewhat high. I'm confused though because AFAIK you don't have to pay import costs on used products..? I'll have to find a good board to put it on too for a decent price.. I'm trying to stay below the $250(€223) mark as iinversion recommended. Otherwise I'll have to look around for similarly priced hardware.
> 
> A friend offered his 2600k for €50 yesterday as well.. and while that's not nearly as interesting as the 1650/1660s I find it hard to refuse such a price as it's usually around the €100-150 mark when searching for it used. Maybe I'll try and set that up (gotta get a board for that too ><) and play around with it a bit and sell it again or something? I'm really not sure what to do right now.. D:


U can get this >>?
https://m.newegg.com/ProductList?keyword=C602
Dual socket for 270$ brand new


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> U can get this >>?
> https://m.newegg.com/ProductList?keyword=C602
> Dual socket for 270$ brand new


Hexbyte meant CPU+Board for under $250.


----------



## tbob22

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272362284167 here is a decent price on a Sabertooth if anyone is looking.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's a great price on the 2600k. Unless you do a lot of video rendering or something more CPU heavy then the difference between the 2600k and 1650 won't be very significant. Good 1155 boards are cheap too.
> 
> As far as import costs go, I'm not really sure. I just went to eBay.nl and that is what it was showing.


I do want to try some more recording/streaming and rendering so the 1650 would be nice but I might be able to get a 1155 board for €50 and a 2600k+board for €100 total sounds really good to play around with. I guess I could always sell it for a similar price if I do find a good deal on a 1650 and a 2011 board, what do you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> U can get this >>?
> https://m.newegg.com/ProductList?keyword=C602
> Dual socket for 270$ brand new


I'm not going for the 26xx Xeons anymore since I'd rather have an unlocked one, also like tbob said I'm indeed looking for both the CPU and motherboard for under $250. The link doesn't seem to work for me either, maybe because I'm in a different location or something.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I do want to try some more recording/streaming and rendering so the 1650 would be nice but I might be able to get a 1155 board for €50 and a 2600k+board for €100 total sounds really good to play around with. I guess I could always sell it for a similar price if I do find a good deal on a 1650 and a 2011 board, what do you think?


That could work. Unless you get a really nice deal on a board you'll be looking at €300-350 for a E5-1650 setup, that is 3x as much as the 2600k setup but only 35-40% faster. The 2600k is a good deal, it would be worth picking up even if you end up selling it.


----------



## Hexbyte

Awesome, thanks!

I think I can get away with ~€250 on the 1650 setup. Used Motherboards on Tweakers (Dutch all in one kind of computer site) are sometimes priced quite a bit lower than the used ones on eBay. Unless I shouldn't go with used motherboards? I think they're usually alright.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> I think I can get away with ~€250 on the 1650 setup. Used Motherboards on Tweakers (Dutch all in one kind of computer site) are sometimes priced quite a bit lower than the used ones on eBay. Unless I shouldn't go with used motherboards? I think they're usually alright.


I think used is really the only way for x79 anymore. If you go that route just make sure to get a decent board.


----------



## Hexbyte

Alright. People are usually pretty honest around there and can prove that their products are working properly so it should be fine anyway. Thanks for all the info! :]


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272362284167 here is a decent price on a Sabertooth if anyone is looking.


It's a bit eerie knowing that is actually a "good" deal considering what most people are asking for X79 these days... and to think I bought my X79 Deluxe BNIB for $150 about a year or so ago lol.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> It's a bit eerie knowing that is actually a "good" deal considering what most people are asking for X79 these days... and to think I bought my X79 Deluxe BNIB for $150 about a year or so ago lol.


Yep.. I picked up two Deluxes for $150 each earlier this year. They were used but they might as well have been new, very little wear, sealed accessories, protective plastic on NB, etc. Seems like prices are still ridiculous for the most part though.


----------



## r9miner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> If anyone has any tips for eBay auctions, do's and dont's, expectations, tools? etc, that would be appreciated. I'm going to read up on it of course but perhaps there's things that aren't easily found or things that are different when placing a bid on CPUs.


If you're new to eBay auctions let me warn you about the "snipers", maybe its just me but I started doing it after I noticed others doing it. Never put in your real max bid until the auction is like 10 seconds from being over so other bidders have no time to react. There are even tools and apps that will do it for you at the last second. Its kind of annoying but seems like everyone does it now. Bottom line dont get excited that you have the best bid and it seems like a great deal...someone will snipe it at the last second if its too good of a deal.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> If you're new to eBay auctions let me warn you about the "snipers", maybe its just me but I started doing it after I noticed others doing it. Never put in your real max bid until the auction is like 10 seconds from being over so other bidders have no time to react. There are even tools and apps that will do it for you at the last second. Its kind of annoying but seems like everyone does it now. Bottom line dont get excited that you have the best bid and it seems like a great deal...someone will snipe it at the last second if its too good of a deal.


Don't spread my secret lol. As soon as I got high speed internet back in the early 2000's ebay was mine for the picking with that method. I will keep my other bidding a secret though.

Another tip is, if the buy it now price is fair or decent always do it. 95% of the time auctioning will always run the price higher than the original buy it now.

Example

I sold 2 FX6300s a few years back. Both had a buy it now price off 70 shipped and a starting bid of 45. The first one sold for the Buy it now price the first day. The other sold for 87 after the auction.


----------



## knopflerbruce

You need less than 10s for that stuff.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys can I run these with e5 2670? @2400mhz?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EUPV2RQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_p=0a9f7d02-4979-48fa-837a-ea41db8c69ec&pf_rd_s=grid-unrec-4&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5G9XJH5AS0W6P28RXCX0


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> If you're new to eBay auctions let me warn you about the "snipers", maybe its just me but I started doing it after I noticed others doing it. Never put in your real max bid until the auction is like 10 seconds from being over so other bidders have no time to react. There are even tools and apps that will do it for you at the last second. Its kind of annoying but seems like everyone does it now. Bottom line dont get excited that you have the best bid and it seems like a great deal...someone will snipe it at the last second if its too good of a deal.


I noticed this with the 1660 auction. It was on €7 for over a week, then on the last day it went to €20, then €50, €70, €97 and in the last 2 seconds it jumped up to €136.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Don't spread my secret lol. As soon as I got high speed internet back in the early 2000's ebay was mine for the picking with that method. I will keep my other bidding a secret though.
> 
> Another tip is, if the buy it now price is fair or decent always do it. 95% of the time auctioning will always run the price higher than the original buy it now.
> 
> Example
> 
> I sold 2 FX6300s a few years back. Both had a buy it now price off 70 shipped and a starting bid of 45. The first one sold for the Buy it now price the first day. The other sold for 87 after the auction.


I'm afraid your secret is out there, I figured all of this stuff out in about 10 minutes by Googling it up ;]

I also thought of something myself, maybe it's what you're keeping to yourself~

Still, thanks for the help guys. It's nice to see people trying to help out others

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys can I run these with e5 2670? @2400mhz?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EUPV2RQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_d0_g147_i1?pf_rd_p=0a9f7d02-4979-48fa-837a-ea41db8c69ec&pf_rd_s=grid-unrec-4&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5G9XJH5AS0W6P28RXCX0


I was wondering about this as well, although not particularly for this set but I believe I've read about some people having trouble running non-ecc memory on Xeons


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I was wondering about this as well, although not particularly for this set but I believe I've read about some people having trouble running non-ecc memory on Xeons


I am running non ecc ripjaw. And ran also at 1800-2000mhz speed. I was asking about the rated speed. Can I run @2400?


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I noticed this with the 1660 auction. It was on €7 for over a week, then on the last day it went to €20, then €50, €70, €97 and in the last 2 seconds it jumped up to €136.
> ...


FYI: I was bidding on that auction.

2 month ago or so i started looking for "cheap" X79 boards and decided not to purchase a CPU until i have a board.
During that time all the E5-1660s on auction were selling for less that 100€ and there were plenty out there.
Once i got my X79-UD3 (got that in almost new condition with a really decent cooler for 60€ total) all the reasonable priced auctions were suddenly gone.

Which is why i deciced to type in 135€ last second to make sure i get that chip. 40€ extra over the last one that sold would be enough i thought...

seems like i was wrong. Someone wanted it even more than i did and really overpaid thanks to me.

Allthough i am pretty sure prices will come down again soon.


----------



## Moparman

I seen a lot of E5-1660 cpus on Fleabay well under $200. I picked 4 of them up about a year ago and they all did between 4.7-5ghz no problem.


----------



## bill1024

117$ for a 1650 v1 here in the states.
I am seeing some Ivybridge hexcores sell for around 200$ i7-4930
Hope they drop down to a hundred soon.


----------



## Hexbyte

So the 2600k my friend offered me is now in my possession. I helped him build his new computer and he gave the CPU, the dodgy motherboard and the RAM on it to me for free!

The motherboard is an MSI board with a Medion custom BIOS in it according to him, the error codes it made weren't in the MSI manual and he also claimed that flashing a normal MSI BIOS was reverted back to the Medion one. Interesting stuff here, maybe I'll be able to fix it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> FYI: I was bidding on that auction.
> 
> 2 month ago or so i started looking for "cheap" X79 boards and decided not to purchase a CPU until i have a board.
> During that time all the E5-1660s on auction were selling for less that 100€ and there were plenty out there.
> Once i got my X79-UD3 (got that in almost new condition with a really decent cooler for 60€ total) all the reasonable priced auctions were suddenly gone.
> 
> Which is why i deciced to type in 135€ last second to make sure i get that chip. 40€ extra over the last one that sold would be enough i thought...
> 
> seems like i was wrong. Someone wanted it even more than i did and really overpaid thanks to me.
> 
> Allthough i am pretty sure prices will come down again soon.


Ah, tough luck man. That was the first auction I ever followed on eBay and after reading up on how to approach auctions this is pretty much what I expected to happen.

I'm right there with you on regretting to postpone my purchase, I hope you're right with your prediction!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> 117$ for a 1650 v1 here in the states.
> I am seeing some Ivybridge hexcores sell for around 200$ i7-4930
> Hope they drop down to a hundred soon.


That would be nice too.


----------



## 99belle99

Why are the Xeon E5-1680 v2 so expensive?


----------



## knopflerbruce

Unlocked.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Why are the Xeon E5-1680 v2 so expensive?


Because the cpu can do this:


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Because the cpu can do this:


Damn!!!! Very nice chip!!!!

On other news, after 10 days in being I'm customs my 2683 V3 gets here today.


----------



## tbob22

Here's an interesting chip. Supposedly unlocked ES. Looks similar to a 1660v2/4960x (15mb cache) but lower clocks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-i7-4930K-CPU-3-4GHz-6-Core-130W-X79-Overclockable-QE83-ES-/351830761245


----------



## knopflerbruce

Some other seller reported that it doesn't work in a 2P configuration. Just in case some of you got some high hopes of OCing it in a 2P board


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Some other seller reported that it doesn't work in a 2P configuration. Just in case some of you got some high hopes of OCing it in a 2P board


I wouldn't expect it to. Some auctions say its a 2687W V2 ES, but I think that's just CPU-Z misidentifying it like it does with the 1680 v2. And obviously it's not an 8 core and has 15mb not 25mb.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Here's an interesting chip. Supposedly unlocked ES. Looks similar to a 1660v2/4960x (15mb cache) but lower clocks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-i7-4930K-CPU-3-4GHz-6-Core-130W-X79-Overclockable-QE83-ES-/351830761245


Looks like an ES 1660 V2/4960X. CPU-Z says 3.6GHz default and 15mb of cache so it wouldn't be 1650/4930k. He may have just used a wrong default picture.. not sure..


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Looks like an ES 1660 V2/4960X. CPU-Z says 3.6GHz default and 15mb of cache so it wouldn't be 1650/4930k. He may have just used a wrong default picture.. not sure..


From the second picture it looks more like 3.4ghz is default and it turbos up to 3.7ghz. Either way, it's more like the 1660v2 due to the cache.


----------



## Zero989

Hey guys...























Broadwell 18 core with overclock and 2400Mhz memory


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> From the second picture it looks more like 3.4ghz is default and it turbos up to 3.7ghz. Either way, it's more like the 1660v2 due to the cache.


Ah yeah didn't see that, but yeah if it is indeed unlocked multi then 15MB of cache is all that matters since the clockspeed can be changed. It'd be interesting to see how one of those clock, but not sure if I wanna buy one..


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Does anyone happen to know why my E5-2670 is throttling? it seems to do it at around 70ºC, is that normal or what's going on?



I had a AIO watercooler on it but since the pump died, I got this air cooler on it and it didn't use to throttle and now it does?

I'm not sure what's going on. lol


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why my E5-2670 is throttling? it seems to do it at around 70ºC, is that normal or what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a AIO watercooler on it but since the pump died, I got this air cooler on it and it didn't use to throttle and now it does?
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on. lol


I don't see any throttling in this screenshot? Looks like it's running at exactly what you have it set to..


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I don't see any throttling in this screenshot? Looks like it's running at exactly what you have it set to..


It is throttling since it is not running on it's all core turbo multiplier anymore. The 2670 v1 turbos to 8x3.0GHz stock (or 3.18 GHz here, 106x30)

Though why is it running so warm in the first place? My not overclocked ones run prime @60°C max. (EKL Brocken + 2x AeroCool Blackline V12 @600rpm)
You don't even hear it really.

Can't you turn of thermal protection in the BIOS ? I think my EP2C602 even has the option to do so.

In other news i finally was able to purchase a E5-1660 for 102€ (YES!)
Can't wait to overclock that thing!


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> It is throttling since it is not running on it's all core turbo multiplier anymore. The 2670 v1 turbos to 8x3.0GHz stock (or 3.18 GHz here, 106x30)
> 
> Though why is it running so warm in the first place? My not overclocked ones run prime @60°C max. (EKL Brocken + 2x AeroCool Blackline V12 @600rpm)
> You don't even hear it really.
> 
> Can't you turn of thermal protection in the BIOS ? I think my EP2C602 even has the option to do so.
> 
> In other news i finally was able to purchase a E5-1660 for 102€ (YES!)
> Can't wait to overclock that thing!


I'm using a Raijintek Aidos air cooler on it. Not sure I have to dig into the settings some more but I haven't seen anything related to thermal throttling disable. Weird.


----------



## bonami2

great thread.

i now even hate more intel.....

6950x overclocked kinda make most server cpu worthless.........

Want that 22 core unlocked + a sr-2 new ahah


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero989*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadwell 18 core with overclock and 2400Mhz memory


I am not sure why you are trying to hide that this is an engineering sample. Looks like the first engineering sample E5-2697 V4 (note the stepping of 0 which means ES1 and B0).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why my E5-2670 is throttling? it seems to do it at around 70ºC, is that normal or what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a AIO watercooler on it but since the pump died, I got this air cooler on it and it didn't use to throttle and now it does?
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on. lol


It's not throttling i've seen similar behaviour with my E5-2670 as well (C2) and I use a Noctua NH-D15S which is capable of handling high-TDP processors.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> I'm using a Raijintek Aidos air cooler on it. Not sure I have to dig into the settings some more but I haven't seen anything related to thermal throttling disable. Weird.


I think i found out what is going on... and it bugs me because i now know my dual Xeon rig throttles as well.

Programs used: prime95, cpu-z and hwmonitor

The CPU can run @ it's x30 all core multi all day long with no problem as long as it uses 115 watts or less.

If it goes beyond that for more than 120 seconds it reduces the multiplier to whatever multi results in a power consumption less than 115w. (mostly in the x27-x29 range)

My BIOS allows me to set a long term power limit (default 115W) but setting that to 150W for 240 Seconds did absolutely nothing unfortunately...

This really bugs me more than it should...
Someone better figure out how to reprogram the IME in these oneday... if it is even possible... killing the powerlimit and unlocking the multiplier on these would make them so much more fun!

Also i noticed that even if i set the Voltage manually to 1.050V in the BIOS, it still goes up to 1.190V under heavy load. Maybe this is just my board but undervolting could actually help performance here since the power draw should go down with the voltage as well... First time for me on such a locked plattform and it drives me insane now.


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I am not sure why you are trying to hide that this is an engineering sample. Looks like the first engineering sample E5-2697 V4 (note the stepping of 0 which means ES1 and B0).
> It's not throttling i've seen similar behaviour with my E5-2670 as well (C2) and I use a Noctua NH-D15S which is capable of handling high-TDP processors.


The clock is a giveaway that it's an ES









My intention was for someone to guess what it is. The QS and retail would have a 2.8Ghz all core clock if it was that.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys , see this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-Dell-Precision-T5600-LGA2011-2-Socket-CPU-Server-Motherboard-MF24N-/232073508841?hash=item3608a8b7e9:g:d8cAAOSwbsBXmQvK


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys , see this.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine-Dell-Precision-T5600-LGA2011-2-Socket-CPU-Server-Motherboard-MF24N-/232073508841?hash=item3608a8b7e9:g:d8cAAOSwbsBXmQvK


You may know, but for others that may not know.
Keep in mind on some server boards, the 24 power socket maybe pinned differently than a standard PSU pinout. And may need a OEM PSU to go with the motherboard.
Always check the pinout before you buy

I do know these Intel boards use a standard PSU, I like EVGA 650G or better since they come with two 8 pin 12v CPU power plugs.
I own two of these dual 2011 boards with E5-2670 eight core 16 thread CPUs

Here is a couple good deals on dual socket servers. They are EEB so they will fit in an EEB full tower case

I bought two boards from these people and sourced my own CPUs and memory, but these deals are not all that bad.

http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP2J-Motherboard-p/intels2600cp2j.htm
http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP-Motherboard-w-Dual-E5-2650-SR0KQ-6-p/s2600cp-cpu-64gb-12800-2650.htm
http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP-Motherboard-Package-Deal-p/s2600cp-cpu-64gb-12800.htm


----------



## F3TT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> It's not throttling i've seen similar behaviour with my E5-2670 as well (C2) and I use a Noctua NH-D15S which is capable of handling high-TDP processors.


What is it doing then? I just noticed this on my E5-2680 v4 that just arrived. Under load with y-cruncher the multiplier drops from 23 to 19. I agree it's not overheating because mine isn't going over 43, and it's water-cooled.

I've tried it with EIST off and on, Turbo Ratio and All Cores, and Turbo Boost off/on. Same result every time.

There is no overclocking capability with this one. Voltage settings are grayed out and cannot be changed. I read in another place it might be related to Windows power settings? Plan on checking that out tomorrow when I get back to the office.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I am not sure why you are trying to hide that this is an engineering sample. Looks like the first engineering sample E5-2697 V4 (note the stepping of 0 which means ES1 and B0).
> It's not throttling i've seen similar behaviour with my E5-2670 as well (C2) and I use a Noctua NH-D15S which is capable of handling high-TDP processors.


The thing is that it starts doing that when it hits the 70°C mark on realtemp, it's kind of spooky.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Got my E5-1660 today, does 4.5 @ 1.33V with no problem. (125x36, when using 100x45 it gives me a BSOD when booting even when upping the voltage to 1.34V for whatever reason)

PLL lowered to 1.580, doesn't even POST if it's higher than 1.62 (Stock is 1.81)

I have also not been able to get it to boot into windows @ 4.62 ... even with 1.36V Vcore.

X79 is new for me so i have to learn how it works first







... if anybody with a unlocked SB-E chip on X79 has some advice, please let me know.









(Board is a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with the latest BIOS)


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Got my E5-1660 today, does 4.5 @ 1.33V with no problem. (125x36, when using 100x45 it gives me a BSOD when booting even when upping the voltage to 1.34V for whatever reason)
> 
> PLL lowered to 1.580, doesn't even POST if it's higher than 1.62 (Stock is 1.81)
> 
> I have also not been able to get it to boot into windows @ 4.62 ... even with 1.36V Vcore.
> 
> X79 is new for me so i have to learn how it works first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if anybody with a unlocked SB-E chip on X79 has some advice, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Board is a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with the latest BIOS)


Seems like an average chip. I'm curious what kind of temps you're getting though?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Got my E5-1660 today, does 4.5 @ 1.33V with no problem. (125x36, when using 100x45 it gives me a BSOD when booting even when upping the voltage to 1.34V for whatever reason)
> 
> PLL lowered to 1.580, doesn't even POST if it's higher than 1.62 (Stock is 1.81)
> 
> I have also not been able to get it to boot into windows @ 4.62 ... even with 1.36V Vcore.
> 
> X79 is new for me so i have to learn how it works first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if anybody with a unlocked SB-E chip on X79 has some advice, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Board is a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with the latest BIOS)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking about right. Voltage does seem a little high. What VTT are you at?

Look into the Phase control options (be careful), certain settings can help provide more stable power to the CPU (thus lower voltage), it does vary from board to board.


----------



## Hexbyte

I'm wanting a 1650/1660 even more now that I can't seem to get this x67 BIOS to overclock :l
Hopefully I can sell it for a decent chunk of the costs of a Xeon and x79 board.

I'm curious about how much of a difference the extra (3 MB?) of cache makes in the 1660 vs the 1650, and in what scenarios?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I'm wanting a 1650/1660 even more now that I can't seem to get this x67 BIOS to overclock :l
> Hopefully I can sell it for a decent chunk of the costs of a Xeon and x79 board.
> 
> I'm curious about how much of a difference the extra (3 MB?) of cache makes in the 1660 vs the 1650, and in what scenarios?


Very little. Unless the CPU's are very close in price I'd get the cheaper of the two.


----------



## Hexbyte

I thought so. I wasn't really planning to pay €50-€60 more just for 3 MBs of cache but I was still curious.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> Seems like an average chip. I'm curious what kind of temps you're getting though?


When the chip arrived i had way too little thermal paste left so i made a thin line over where the die is in those chips. Still hitting 80-ish in prime. new MX-4 should arrive on monday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Looking about right. Voltage does seem a little high. What VTT are you at?
> 
> Look into the Phase control options (be careful), certain settings can help provide more stable power to the CPU (thus lower voltage), it does vary from board to board.


Stock 1.050 i think. What do you recommend?

LLC settings didn't seem to help me a whole lot. Left that on Auto for now. None of the options allowed me to use a lower Voltage than 1.330V ... sometimes it wouldn't even POST with 1.325 @ 4.5

I really need to figure out what all these settings do. First X79 board for me.

Any good X79 OC guides for Gigabyte boards you guys can recommend?


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

So someone offered me 230€ for my P9X79 and Xeon E5 2670, what options do I have in terms of X99?

Need a CPU and mobo, I can get an X99 Krait from MSI for 169€, now the CPU, can only find Engineering samples which frankly do me no good.

What do you think?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Stock 1.050 i think. What do you recommend?
> 
> LLC settings didn't seem to help me a whole lot. Left that on Auto for now. None of the options allowed me to use a lower Voltage than 1.330V ... sometimes it wouldn't even POST with 1.325 @ 4.5
> 
> I really need to figure out what all these settings do. First X79 board for me.
> 
> Any good X79 OC guides for Gigabyte boards you guys can recommend?


You can try 1.1v, that helped me some I believe. What cooler are you running? 80c seems a bit high. I'd try to keep it in the low to mid 70's.

I haven't had any experience with any Gigabyte x79 boards, maybe someone else can chime in. Generally, you want to set as many voltages manually as possible to get the best clocks.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Why are the Xeon E5-1680 v2 so expensive?


That is the Dream chip for X79. The Best of the best Ivy you can have.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> That is the Dream chip for X79. The Best of the best Ivy you can have.


What about 2680v2 and 2690v2? I would prefer those just to have the "10-core feeling"


----------



## Moparman

Well if you need tons of cores and don't mind the super low clocks then yea. If you want the best chip to OC the 1680v2 8core is the only way to go.
With the crazy prices my 5ghz E5-1660 might just be needing to find a home with it's board lol.


----------



## jimxz

hello everyone

I bought two 2683 v3 OEM processors http://www.ebay.com/itm/272254848452?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I'm stuck right now, I'm trying to build two systems here. the issue I'm facing is finding a X99 motherboard that is garanteed to be compatible with the 2683 I got which is steping 2 revision M0. I'm also trying to buy memory that is compatible with the Xeon which is listed to support max of 2133. and each of these motherboards have their own QVL list of supported ram.

I'm looking here https://cd-log.co.il/catalog/EN/#p=category/10007/page%3A1/rpp%3A24/view%3Agallery/10002%3A24477/sort%3Aprice,desc
and here
http://en.ksp.co.il/?select=.1030..3..52..2106.&list=1&sort=2&glist=0&uin=0&txt_search=&buy=&minprice=0&maxprice=0&intersect=..

please help many thanks in advance


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimxz*
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> I bought two 2683 v3 OEM processors http://www.ebay.com/itm/272254848452?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I'm stuck right now, I'm trying to build two systems here. the issue I'm facing is finding a X99 motherboard that is garanteed to be compatible with the 2683 I got which is steping 2 revision M0. I'm also trying to buy memory that is compatible with the Xeon which is listed to support max of 2133. and each of these motherboards have their own QVL list of supported ram.
> 
> I'm looking here https://cd-log.co.il/catalog/EN/#p=category/10007/page%3A1/rpp%3A24/view%3Agallery/10002%3A24477/sort%3Aprice,desc
> and here
> http://en.ksp.co.il/?select=.1030..3..52..2106.&list=1&sort=2&glist=0&uin=0&txt_search=&buy=&minprice=0&maxprice=0&intersect=..
> 
> please help many thanks in advance


Please refer to this list for motherboard support:



Spoiler: X99 ES CPU / Motherboard Compatibility List!



*System Compatibility (Updated 6/11/2016):*

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be compatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


Dell: PowerEdge R430/R530/T430 (BIOS 2.0.1), R630/R730/R730XD (BIOS 2.1.6), M630/FC630/M630 VRTX (BIOS 2.1.6), T630 (BIOS 2.1.5), C4130 (BIOS 2.1.5), C6320 (BIOS 2.1.5); Precision T5810 (BIOS A12), T7810 (BIOS A12), T7910 (BIOS A12), R7910 (BIOS 2.0.3)

*Motherboards:*


Supermicro: X10S series (all models with BIOS R2.0), X10D series (all models with BIOS R2.0), C7X99-OCE (BIOS R2.0)
Tyan: S562 series (BIOS V2.00), S707 series (BIOS V2.00), S708 series (BIOS V2.00)
Asus: Z10PA-D8 (BIOS 3107), Z10PE-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PR-D16 (BIOS 3104), Z10PE-D16 WS (BIOS 3204)
ASRock: EPC612 series (all models with BIOS 2.10), FH-C612NM (BIOS 1.10); X99 series (all models with BIOS 3.00 or above)
MSI: X99 Godlike Gaming Carbon (BIOS 2.3); X99A XPower Gaming Titanium; X99A Gaming Pro Carbon (BIOS 1.1); X99A Gaming 9 ACK (BIOS 3.4); X99S Gaming 9 AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A XPower AC (BIOS A.5); X99S XPower AC (BIOS 1.B); X99A/S Gaming 7 (BIOS H.E); X99A Raider (BIOS P.4)
EVGA: X99 Family (all models with BIOS 2.01 or above)

Note: A BIOS upgrade may be necessary for motherboards manufactured prior to the introduction of the Xeon E5-2600 v4 series.

The following is a list of products that we have tested to be incompatible with ES CPUs:

*Servers & Workstations:*


HP servers and workstations: support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

*Motherboards:*


Asus X99 series (all models): stuck at Q-Code 19 after reboot; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors only
Asus Z10PE-D8 WS (BIOS 3204): cannot power on when the 2nd CPU is installed; supports V4 (pre-)QS or production processors for dual-CPU configuration
Gigabyte X99 series (all models with BIOS F22): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only
MSI X99 series (all models with BIOS released prior to 05/23/2016): boot loop; support V4 processors with B0/M0/R0 stepping only

Note: Please look for V4 QS (not ES2) processors that are compatible to these products instead. QS stands for "Qualification Sample." These CPUs are generally more widely supported than their earlier ES2 "Engineering Sample" versions.

Note 2: Production Intel processors have 5 letter S-Spec numbers starting from *S*. Engineering (ES) and Qualification Samples (QS) of Intel processors have 4-6 letter specification numbers starting from *Q*.



As for RAM support I would recommend just buying the lowest CAS-Latency (CL) 2133 Mhz kit you can buy and sticking to that. These ES CPUs don't support any speeds above 2133 Mhz anyways.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## MrKoala

At least the early versions of ASUS Z10PE (possibly others as well) require hardware modifications to support V4. A BIOS update is not enough.


----------



## jimxz

that's great info, thanks Insan1tyone ! the cpu I've got is OEM not ES and the sellers claim it works as well as a retail\production one !

thanks for clearing up the memory part, one less headache









on Asus website they list 2683 v3 as supported on the Asus X99-M WS/SE
as for the Asus X99-A the 2683 v3 doesn't make it to the list. does that mean it is not supported or does it mean it is not "tested" ? because there are a few v3 Xeons on that list.

on gigabyte's website the GA-X99-UD3 supports C1 stepping of the 2683 v3, does that mean it doesn't support M0 ?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimxz*
> 
> that's great info, thanks Insan1tyone ! the cpu I've got is OEM not ES and the sellers claim it works as well as a retail\production one !
> 
> thanks for clearing up the memory part, one less headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Asus website they list 2683 v3 as supported on the Asus X99-M WS/SE
> as for the Asus X99-A the 2683 v3 doesn't make it to the list. does that mean it is not supported or does it mean it is not "tested" ? because there are a few v3 Xeons on that list.
> 
> on gigabyte's website the GA-X99-UD3 supports C1 stepping of the 2683 v3, does that mean it doesn't support M0 ?


C0/C1 are OEM/Retail steppings. CPUZ reads them as M0 (R2 if CPUZ version 1.77+). HWinfo reads them correctly.


----------



## jimxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> C0/C1 are OEM/Retail steppings. CPUZ reads them as M0 (R2 if CPUZ version 1.77+). HWinfo reads them correctly.


oh perfect thanks


----------



## mohiuddin

If only we could get the BCLK strap working for xeons. i mean, i7 3820 is a locked cpu, yet bclk strap works .
Are these xeons are not posting with 125 strap coz they are being deliberately locked to death or compatibility issue?
there are locked 16xx quad core xeons right? could anybody test 125 strap on them?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> If only we could get the BCLK strap working for xeons. i mean, i7 3820 is a locked cpu, yet bclk strap works .
> Are these xeons are not posting with 125 strap coz they are being deliberately locked to death or compatibility issue?
> there are locked 16xx quad core xeons right? could anybody test 125 strap on them?


The 3820 isn't fully locked. It has a 43x unlocked multiplier and these traits are shared with the E5 1620. The E5 1620 V2 is fully locked though.


----------



## knopflerbruce

From what I recall my 1603 v3 is also locked strap wise.


----------



## Kalistoval

I have 2 QHUY 2.00 (2683 v4) cpus and a Msi x99a Raider. I need some help updating the bios but dont have a haswell or v3 to do so I wouldnt mind giving one QHUY to anyone who could help me locally in the houston, texas area.


----------



## Hexbyte

Well then.. I can't find any 2011 boards that aren't over €220 which was what I was hoping to get both the CPU and motherboard for (well, more like <250) so this isn't going to happen any time soon.. :[


----------



## XRzX

hi all, i am new here

do you guys have experience with motherboard evga x99 micro?
does it have compabilities issues with xeon v4 es?

i have a plan to buy xeon e5 2680 v4 es


sorry for my bad english

thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have 2 QHUY 2.00 (2683 v4) cpus and a Msi x99a Raider. I need some help updating the bios but dont have a haswell or v3 to do so I wouldnt mind giving one QHUY to anyone who could help me locally in the houston, texas area.


hi Kalistoval...you can buy pre-programmed bios chip on ebay...they will flash it with latest bios or you can request bios version.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-MSI-X99A-RAIDER-/401009478557


----------



## bobo99

Another data point here:
I swear that the temperature reporting on the chip is just wrong. It reads in the mid 50's regardless of whether I have it on air or water.(it's on water now)
Tinkering with the bus speed seems to stop having an impact after 104 mhz. Still happy with the result.


----------



## Hexbyte

https://www.dealstunter.nl/info/1/139/X79%20ATX/Intel_X79_socket_2011_moederbord

Does anyone know what particular motherboard this is? It looks very plain.. I'm not sure if it has everything I want and I can't find any reviews without a name. The price is the best I've seen so far however. Does anyone have any opinions on the specs of this thing?

Also I noticed the 1650 and 1660 don't seem to be in the list of compatible CPUs but the 3930k and 3960x are and the 1620 is also there. I'm guessing this is not a problem?


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Well then.. I can't find any 2011 boards that aren't over €220 which was what I was hoping to get both the CPU and motherboard for (well, more like <250) so this isn't going to happen any time soon.. :[


That's exactly the problem i had... xP

How i got my X79-UD3 for 60€ :

I looked for Core i7 3820 & 4820K bundles all over the web and found a X79-UD3 with a 3820, 16GB Hyper X 1600 and a decent Arctic Cooling heatsink for 200€ inc. shipping.
(Found that in a facebook hardware group. That and forums is always a great place to look!)

Sold the RAM for 59€ and the 3820 for 75€ (both buy it now on eBay)

I did keep the cooler which makes the board aprox. 60€

I hope this helps









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> https://www.dealstunter.nl/info/1/139/X79%20ATX/Intel_X79_socket_2011_moederbord
> 
> Does anyone know what particular motherboard this is? It looks very plain.. I'm not sure if it has everything I want and I can't find any reviews without a name. The price is the best I've seen so far however. Does anyone have any opinions on the specs of this thing?
> 
> Also I noticed the 1650 and 1660 don't seem to be in the list of compatible CPUs but the 3930k and 3960x are and the 1620 is also there. I'm guessing this is not a problem?


I remember seeing this board somewhere:

https://xlzmotherboard.en.alibaba.com/product/60448022826-802997437/factory_wholesale_new_X79_4_DDR3_ECC_REG_RAM_suppored_e5_2650_e5_2660_e5_2670_lga2011_desktop_motherboard.html

I don't know if it's any good. Doesn't have a VRM heatsink and that is pretty much a no-go for OC!!


----------



## Hexbyte

Not a bad idea at all, I'll look for those!


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Not a bad idea at all, I'll look for those!


Saw this kind of boards long ago. May be some cheap OEM motherboard manufacturer. There are also x58 boards of this type. Name most probably zx-x58. If you pull the trigger and get one of these, give us a thorough review, please.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Saw this kind of boards long ago. May be some cheap OEM motherboard manufacturer. There are also x58 boards of this type. Name most probably zx-x58. If you pull the trigger and get one of these, give us a thorough review, please.


I edited my post above and added a alibaba link.

Shenzhen Xinlizhi Technology Co.,Ltd. They have pretty much everything but i'm not sure if they're reliable at all.

I have seen a russian video of one of their X58 uATX boards once but he didn't test OC and since i don't understand russian to me that video wasn't really informative.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> I edited my post above and added a alibaba link.
> 
> Shenzhen Xinlizhi Technology Co.,Ltd. They have pretty much everything but i'm not sure if they're reliable at all.
> 
> I have seen a russian video of one of their X58 uATX boards once but he didn't test OC and since i don't understand russian to me that video wasn't really informative.


Link the vid, I can do subs if its on yt.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Link the vid, I can do subs if its on yt.


Yes! Thank you! I thought i would never find the video again but i used google translate to translate " cheap X58 board testing" into russian and i found it:





 i think he starts showing the board somewhere around 1:50 minutes.
(the automatic translated subtitles on this one are not too bad surprisingly.)

And i also found this:














seems to be exactly the X79 board Hexbyte posted.

Also in russian, he even shows the whole BIOS, runs Cinebench R15 with a E5-2670 and measures the VRM temperature at the end.

I found even more videos on that X58 board, all in russian it seems.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Yes! Thank you! I thought i would never find the video again but i used google translate to translate " cheap X58 board testing" into russian and i found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he starts showing the board somewhere around 1:50 minutes.
> (the automatic translated subtitles on this one are not too bad surprisingly.)
> 
> And i also found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be exactly the X79 board Hexbyte posted.
> 
> Also in russian, he even shows the whole BIOS, runs Cinebench R15 with a E5-2670 and measures the VRM temperature at the end.
> 
> I found even more videos on that X58 board, all in russian it seems.


I am limited in time this weekend, so I won't be able to give you afull and detailed translation in the next couple of days, but nevertheless, a brief summary:







Spoiler: Approx subs



1:50 - The chinese did use the cheapest components, to allow manufacturing at that pricepoint.
2:20 - He does not recommend installing a six-core into the mobo because of reliability and quality.
2:30 - He does not own a 1366 hexacore to test, sadly, so he won't be doing it.
2:40 - As mentioned before, the components are unusual and very cheap for mb production, and he never seen those solutions the chinese use for ages on any other motherboards. Everything is kept to a bare minimum. BIOS is ut down to a minimum, overclocking is not possible.
3:10 His win10 and win8 HDDs did not want to work with the mobo, not because the mobo did not recognize the hardware, but because windows did not like the hardware switching. The subs on vid read "the hdds were with games on them"
3:24 His usual testing ssd with win 8.1 did work though. Obviously you cant fit much testing software or game on such a small ssd.
3:46 Benches on screen
4:16 he did reinstall the OS and installed GTA V. The gpu used is a gtx 580.
4:40 The bench has been assembled in field condition, therefore the ****ty picture. He states that whats important is the test itself, how a xeon w3520 would work with a gtx 580 and 16gb of ram.
5:04 Summary - The motherboard is a very cheap and interesting solution to use with the old i7 or the analog w3520, showed itself pretty capable in simple games. if your idea is to play on high/ultra settings, the motherboard is not for you, because games like a higher core frequency, the higher, the better. If you just want to play games with a limited budget, you could use the hardware combination. He suggests that such a combination of mb+cpu will easily work with a gtx 960/950, and such a pc would be a nice workstation for video/audioediting, but for nothing too professional.
*6:13 Overclocking is missing, you will not be able to buy cheapest hardware and overclock it.*
6:25 During recording he got contatcted by his friends which mentioned that there is supposedly chinese hardware capable of overclocking, but he can neither confirm nor deny that. Also he does not know if the motherboard can run 5645, a hexacore, since he does not have it.










Spoiler: Approx subs



Vid annotation says the the mobo on the description link is the same but a later version, with vrm cooling and ECC RAM support.

0:45 He states that the xeons he knows will fit here will not be able to overclock.
1:22 4 DDR3 Sockets, 32 gb max, 4 channels.
1:48 PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 depending on CPU, since north bridge is on CPU, Crossfire/SLI should work.
2:04 X79 chipset, SATA 3.0 on intel chipset. 4x sata 2.0,
2:25 a ****ton of native usb 2.0, 2x3.0, cheap standard sound, 1gbit ethernet.
2:43 8-Pin Cpu power, will work with 4pin
2:48 atx 24 pin standard power
3:06 he loves all the additional usb, 6 more 2.0 avaliable, plus 2 3.0 ports
3:30 Win10 installs all drivers incliuding usb 3.0 automatically, no need to do anything by hand.
3:54 Com-port. audio, 4-pin fan controller, everything as usually avaliable
4:30 mobo comes with a minimalistic package, the mobo itself, the IO shield, driver cd, 1 sata cord.
4:43 the mobo is a bit shorter than usual atx, 1 slot shorter, still not a mini-atx.
5:04 the datasheet promises support of all cpu's for that platform,
5:11 Annotation says the mobo supports lga 115x/1366 coolers, which saves additional money since 2011 socket coolers are usually more expensive.
5:39 He suggests that the best for price/ratio would be the 2670 or 2680 Xeons
7:03 He says that vrm temps are good even without a heatsink and that he will show these later with a 2670. He says that the motherboard does not suffer from any overheating whatsoever and has quite a bit overhead room.
7.47 The board is manufactured in 2016, its very new. Sold new, not used.
8:02 BIOS has the usual settings set, nothing spectacular.
8:20 He is testing the board with a 2670 installed.
8:50 Sata settings, nothing in focus, cant see ****
9:02 usb stuff
9:15 HW monitor, propably not accurate at all. In windows everything is shown properly though.
9:37 Memory works with a maximum frequency of 1866.
*9:50 NO OVERCLOCKING AVALIABLE*
10:30 He states that he thinks that paying for a more expensive board with bus overclock of additional 0.3-0.4 gain is ******ed, and discourages you from doing so.
10:54 Supports UEFI
11:16 Its his monitor dying, nothiung to do with the mobo itself
everything later I scimmed through, nothing worth translating. He just runs tests, which are most of the time self-explanatory. If you need something specific, just mention the time.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I am limited in time this weekend, so I won't be able to give you afull and detailed translation in the next couple of days, but nevertheless, a brief summary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Approx subs
> 
> 
> 
> 1:50 - The chinese did use the cheapest components, to allow manufacturing at that pricepoint.
> 2:20 - He does not recommend installing a six-core into the mobo because of reliability and quality.
> 2:30 - He does not own a 1366 hexacore to test, sadly, so he won't be doing it.
> 2:40 - As mentioned before, the components are unusual and very cheap for mb production, and he never seen those solutions the chinese use for ages on any other motherboards. Everything is kept to a bare minimum. BIOS is ut down to a minimum, overclocking is not possible.
> 3:10 His win10 and win8 HDDs did not want to work with the mobo, not because the mobo did not recognize the hardware, but because windows did not like the hardware switching. The subs on vid read "the hdds were with games on them"
> 3:24 His usual testing ssd with win 8.1 did work though. Obviously you cant fit much testing software or game on such a small ssd.
> 3:46 Benches on screen
> 4:16 he did reinstall the OS and installed GTA V. The gpu used is a gtx 580.
> 4:40 The bench has been assembled in field condition, therefore the ****ty picture. He states that whats important is the test itself, how a xeon w3520 would work with a gtx 580 and 16gb of ram.
> 5:04 Summary - The motherboard is a very cheap and interesting solution to use with the old i7 or the analog w3520, showed itself pretty capable in simple games. if your idea is to play on high/ultra settings, the motherboard is not for you, because games like a higher core frequency, the higher, the better. If you just want to play games with a limited budget, you could use the hardware combination. He suggests that such a combination of mb+cpu will easily work with a gtx 960/950, and such a pc would be a nice workstation for video/audioediting, but for nothing too professional.
> *6:13 Overclocking is missing, you will not be able to buy cheapest hardware and overclock it.*
> 6:25 During recording he got contatcted by his friends which mentioned that there is supposedly chinese hardware capable of overclocking, but he can neither confirm nor deny that. Also he does not know if the motherboard can run 5645, a hexacore, since he does not have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Approx subs
> 
> 
> 
> Vid annotation says the the mobo on the description link is the same but a later version, with vrm cooling and ECC RAM support.
> 
> 0:45 He states that the xeons he knows will fit here will not be able to overclock.
> 1:22 4 DDR3 Sockets, 32 gb max, 4 channels.
> 1:48 PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0 depending on CPU, since north bridge is on CPU, Crossfire/SLI should work.
> 2:04 X79 chipset, SATA 3.0 on intel chipset. 4x sata 2.0,
> 2:25 a ****ton of native usb 2.0, 2x3.0, cheap standard sound, 1gbit ethernet.
> 2:43 8-Pin Cpu power, will work with 4pin
> 2:48 atx 24 pin standard power
> 3:06 he loves all the additional usb, 6 more 2.0 avaliable, plus 2 3.0 ports
> 3:30 Win10 installs all drivers incliuding usb 3.0 automatically, no need to do anything by hand.
> 3:54 Com-port. audio, 4-pin fan controller, everything as usually avaliable
> 4:30 mobo comes with a minimalistic package, the mobo itself, the IO shield, driver cd, 1 sata cord.
> 4:43 the mobo is a bit shorter than usual atx, 1 slot shorter, still not a mini-atx.
> 5:04 the datasheet promises support of all cpu's for that platform,
> 5:11 Annotation says the mobo supports lga 115x/1366 coolers, which saves additional money since 2011 socket coolers are usually more expensive.
> 5:39 He suggests that the best for price/ratio would be the 2670 or 2680 Xeons
> 7:03 He says that vrm temps are good even without a heatsink and that he will show these later with a 2670. He says that the motherboard does not suffer from any overheating whatsoever and has quite a bit overhead room.
> 7.47 The board is manufactured in 2016, its very new. Sold new, not used.
> 8:02 BIOS has the usual settings set, nothing spectacular.
> 8:20 He is testing the board with a 2670 installed.
> 8:50 Sata settings, nothing in focus, cant see ****
> 9:02 usb stuff
> 9:15 HW monitor, propably not accurate at all. In windows everything is shown properly though.
> 9:37 Memory works with a maximum frequency of 1866.
> *9:50 NO OVERCLOCKING AVALIABLE*
> 10:30 He states that he thinks that paying for a more expensive board with bus overclock of additional 0.3-0.4 gain is ******ed, and discourages you from doing so.
> 10:54 Supports UEFI
> 11:16 Its his monitor dying, nothiung to do with the mobo itself
> everything later I scimmed through, nothing worth translating. He just runs tests, which are most of the time self-explanatory. If you need something specific, just mention the time.


Thank you so much!









That was really helpful!

I think a X58 board without overclocking isn't really worth it anymore but that X79 board paired with a E5-2670 seems to be extremely good value for money atm!

There are also versions that are mATX (uATX) sized and since i do have a bunch of mATX cases laying around i might pick one of these up with another E5-26xx in a couple month.

Thanks again for translating it!


----------



## Hexbyte

Well.. the no overclocking kind of ruins it for me, thank you all for the info, it's super helpful! Looks like an interesting cheap-ish home server solution, although I'm not sure if I would trust it for that.

I found someone selling an ASRock x79 Extreme11, a i7 4930k and 4x4 Corsair Dominator RAM for €400. I looked at some reviews and the board doesn't seem to tempting, after seeing how it performs as almost the worst x79 board in things like gaming and with file transferring speeds. It also has a high power consumption in both idle and load, it's just interesting because it has high functionality. It didn't work too well with overclocking because of the VRMs overheating and clocking back the CPU. However, I'm tempted to buy it, sell the board and the CPU and keep the RAM because Corsair Dominators are sexy as hell. After that I could sell my own RAM too and I'd probably make a nice amount of money on that, which brings me closer to getting a good x79 board and a 1650..









I mean.. I could probably sell the 4930k and the board for over €400 without the RAM, I think..


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was really helpful!
> 
> I think a X58 board without overclocking isn't really worth it anymore but that X79 board paired with a E5-2670 seems to be extremely good value for money atm!
> 
> There are also versions that are mATX (uATX) sized and since i do have a bunch of mATX cases laying around i might pick one of these up with another E5-26xx in a couple month.
> 
> Thanks again for translating it!


No problem. Your friendly neighbourhood cyka blyat is always avaliable for the occasional translation, glad I could help.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Hey guys? Can anyone confirm if ECC memory will work with the X79 + Xeon setup? I've seen some people say it does, some say it doesn't.. Anyone got any word on this?

My board is the P9X79 paired with an E5-2670.


----------



## aka13

It won't, of course, since the mobo does not support ECC ram. The xeon does though, so if you get a mobo which does support ecc, it will work.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobo99*
> 
> Another data point here:
> I swear that the temperature reporting on the chip is just wrong. It reads in the mid 50's regardless of whether I have it on air or water.(it's on water now)
> Tinkering with the bus speed seems to stop having an impact after 104 mhz. Still happy with the result.


You are on to something, at fist my 2683 V3 was on a 280MM Swiftech AIO and topped out at 41 degrees hottest core. I am now on a Cooler Master T4 and same temps, tops out at the exact same temps. Maybe these Xeons just run that cool.


----------



## Kalistoval

At one of my local Fry's they had a sale on a Msi x99 gaming 7 (display Item) for 99.98. I ordered it upon arrival I was informed that they didn't have it and instead offered a Msi x99a Raider as a replacement. I bought it for the same price. The board appeared new I also bought compatible ram, assembled it at home only to find out it didn't boot. That was okay because I figured it was a 50/50 chance so I asked frys and they said yes then no then I tried to cut my losses and return the board to that same store only to realize the pins where "bent" so they wouldn't take it back. It escalated into a big ordeal when the cat was out of the bag that in reality despite the fact the v4 wasn't going to boot because of the older bios version the board to begin with was sold to me intentionally defective. I was told hours before I went to return the board that they would exchange the board if it was faulty, So I assumed they could test the board therefore could update my bios right?, wrong apparently they don't have the chips to do this. I can understand this they are expensive chips however the manager that works in the department that houses the motherboards also spilled the beans and told me he had 3 raider boards in the inventory that where brand new and never sold up on a high shelf, he also mention to me he had 4 of the same boards used for open box. Here's where it gets interesting so I went and took a look and yes the used boards where their but only 3 and unlabeled normally they label them. Out of the 3 boxes only one really looked opened and was obviously used the other too where extremely neat. So this triggered a red flag in my mind hmm I must have a bad board. Well I go and try to return the board only to find out at that very same moment that the pins were bent something I had over looked. I argued my suspensions but was denied because apparently they managers word held more weight than mines. I questioned if they check the boards when they first receive them he said yes. I asked do you have a record of x employee signing off they checked x part/component he said no. He said before they even sell the part at the register an employee opens and check the contents and quality of said part, that didn't happen and I also overlooked that and didn't check my self which was a big no no as normally one would check it on the spot. I called BS left inspected the board at home only to realize the pins where not be inwards but rather outwards making a few taller than they are suppose too. The next morning I went to another Fry's to return the board and layed it all out I told them my problem had a store manager come and stick his finger right in the socket and really bent the pins in front of 3 other employees. They replaced the board for me and also had provided actual evidence, this new board was inspected and resealed and that the manager personally has a paper trail of the components that she has in the inventory by date time and who inspected it. Since then I got my hands on a QEY6 v3 2.20 popped it in booted up and found out that the bios on the x99a raider is version p.00 dated 3-20-2015. I updated the bios to the newest one, installed the QHUY v4 2.00 and it booted right up. All it needed was a bios update I have a fair amount of these chips I will test each one and sell them now that I know for sure 100% they work on the MSI x99a Raider.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimxz*
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> I bought two 2683 v3 OEM processors http://www.ebay.com/itm/272254848452?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I'm stuck right now, I'm trying to build two systems here. the issue I'm facing is finding a X99 motherboard that is garanteed to be compatible with the 2683 I got which is steping 2 revision M0. I'm also trying to buy memory that is compatible with the Xeon which is listed to support max of 2133. and each of these motherboards have their own QVL list of supported ram.
> 
> I'm looking here https://cd-log.co.il/catalog/EN/#p=category/10007/page%3A1/rpp%3A24/view%3Agallery/10002%3A24477/sort%3Aprice,desc
> and here
> http://en.ksp.co.il/?select=.1030..3..52..2106.&list=1&sort=2&glist=0&uin=0&txt_search=&buy=&minprice=0&maxprice=0&intersect=..
> 
> please help many thanks in advance


Hi there

I've run E5-2683v3 ES on my ASRock X99 Extreme6,OC is limited,you can OC only through the BCLK,my max has been 104.5MHz above that PC started been unstable ..

My chip has been 2.0GHz and turbo has been only 2.3GHz and my board has come with BIOS 1.90 flashed and with that BIOS this CPU worked out of the box and I've run with 2x16GB 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX,then upgraded to extra 4x16GB,right now I'm running 6x16GB DDR4 2133MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX

I've tried same RAM with same E5-2683v3 in Asus X99 Deluxe and I couldn't boot with supplied BIOS upgraded BIOS several times and at the end returned board and with ASRock X99 Extreme6

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## Zero989

New overclock for this QH26. Figured out the secret to maxing it out







.


----------



## bobo99

And the secret is?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Can I overclock a e5 1650 v1 on THIS x79 asus SABERTOOTH?

I read that the CPU compatibility was with the v2 :S or I missundurstood?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## iinversion

You should not have any problems. IIRC my chip isn't listed as compatible either, but it works just fine. The e5 1650 is just essentially a 3930K.


----------



## Hexbyte

I just got a 1650 for just under €80 total in an auction, pretty surprised that it didn't go up in the last seconds.. but I'm happy..









..Now I just have to find a decently priced motherboard.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I just got a 1650 for just under €80 total in an auction, pretty surprised that it didn't go up in the last seconds.. but I'm happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Now I just have to find a decently priced motherboard.


Nice!







I almost bid on it since it was so cheap... i'm glad that i didn't









hopefully it overclocks better than my 1660. I'm absolutely stuck @ 4.5
... no matter what i do, 4.6 is just not going to happen with my config.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I just got a 1650 for just under €80 total in an auction, pretty surprised that it didn't go up in the last seconds.. but I'm happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Now I just have to find a decently priced motherboard.


Nice deal.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bid on it since it was so cheap... i'm glad that i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it overclocks better than my 1660. I'm absolutely stuck @ 4.5
> ... no matter what i do, 4.6 is just not going to happen with my config.


I've had three 1650's and one 1660, they all did 4.6ghz under 1.35v. What PSU and cooler are you running?


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> ...
> I've had three 1650's and one 1660, they all did 4.6ghz under 1.35v. What PSU and cooler are you running?


XFX Pro 750W but i doubt that's the issue. I could try my spare BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 1000W.

Cooler right now is a Arctic Cooling Freezer i30 with a 2500 rpm fan out of a HP Proliant PSU. Temps are not the issue i think. (mid 70 to low 80)
(VRMs are cooled by a 140mm fan blowing directly onto it, open test bench for now)

The only way i can even get 4.5 stable is 125x36 @1.330V with PLL below 1.6V. Lower Vcore or higher PLL voltage will result in BSOD before even getting into windows.

I haven't been able to get 4.5 stable using 100x45 at all. Not with higher vcore (1.35V), not with any PLL between 1.58V and 1.9V

Changing Vtt or IMC did absolutely nothing either. (@ 1.050V and 1.000V right now)

4.625 (125x37) i did not get stable at all... (testet with up to 1.4V Vcore, didn't get into windows)

It's my first time overclocking X79. I suck at it! X58 was so easy in comparison...

(or maybe the X79-UD3 just sucks)


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bid on it since it was so cheap... i'm glad that i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it overclocks better than my 1660. I'm absolutely stuck @ 4.5
> ... no matter what i do, 4.6 is just not going to happen with my config.


Me too, haha! Someone bumped it up to 68, 2 hours before it ended, had that not happened I would've gotten it for €64 total. That wouldn't be feasible though, ehe. The same guy put up 2 more 1650s for auction, maybe you'll be able to get a good prince on those if you really want to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had three 1650's and one 1660, they all did 4.6ghz under 1.35v. What PSU and cooler are you running?


Thanks! I hope I'll be able to reach the same speeds! I don't have super expensive cooling but I keep seeing that these run pretty cool so maybe it'll be enough. It kept my 6 core Phenom II at 20C idle and <35-40 during load depending on the weather.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Me too, haha! Someone bumped it up to 68, 2 hours before it ended, had that not happened I would've gotten it for €64 total. That wouldn't be feasible though, ehe. The same guy put up 2 more 1650s for auction, maybe you'll be able to get a good prince on those if you really want to.
> 
> Thanks! I hope I'll be able to reach the same speeds! I don't have super expensive cooling but I keep seeing that these run pretty cool so maybe it'll be enough. It kept my 6 core Phenom II at 20C idle and <35-40 during load depending on the weather.


That is actually the same seller that i bought my 1660 from. (every 4 or 5 weeks they seem to put a bunch of 1660 up for auction, allthough this is the first time i've seen 1650s from that seller.)

It somehow doesn't surprise me that i'm not the only one who went from Phenom II x6 to Xeons. Until March 2015 my main was a X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz on a ASRock 990FX Extreme 3. (should be in my signature)

I also just did some more research on Gigabyte X79 boards and in this tom's hardware article they describe a problem similar to mine, using a different Gigabyte board...
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p9x79-deluxe-g1-assassin2-x79-ud5-extreme9,3086-15.html

What i might end up doing is getting another X79 board, preferably mATX, maybe the Rampage IV Gene.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

What do you guys think about this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2667-V4-ES-QHVD-8Core-2-9GHz-20MB-135W-LGA2011-3-Processor-CPU-/191941836676?hash=item2cb09fff84:gnUAAOSwIgNXsub3

E5 2667 V4 ES 2.9 GHz running at 3.2 in the screenshot, while the retail version is 3.20 to 3.60 GHz turbo. I mean, even if it is 3.2 GHz, is it too low by modern standards? I'm thinking that with the 25% IPC increase over Westmere, this chip is the same as an X5650 in single-thread loads, isn't it? And 135W seems to be tad too high for 14 nm and just 8 cores at such a moderate frequency.

Do you think this CPU will be able to play well-threaded games like Frostbite-based Battlefields? I guess in those 1- or 2-thread limited games it's going to crawl, but in a well-threaded engine like said Frostbite, what do you think?


----------



## MrKoala

It won't "crawl" with any game. If Boardwell cores at 3.2GHz can't handle some game with playable performance that game won't sell. Obviously this CPU won't be pushing good benchmark scores neither.


----------



## dagget3450

Keep in mind, the 5960x is 3ghz stock. If you think games wont play on 3.2 or 3.6 then you eliminated the 5960x also.


----------



## jura11

Hi there

Here is Unigine Heaven benches,which I've done in past

E5-2683 v3 ES stock clocks(2.0GHz/2.3GHz turbo) with Titan X stock clocks



i7-5820k OC 4.4GHz with Titan X stock clocks



In pCars with E5 I've suffered with microstutters or with FPS drops,with i7-5820k those issues disappeared,with GTA V you will get this error "ERR_SYS_THREAD" but you can play that game with this workaround

http://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/611703999968097067/?l=english

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## dagget3450

Ill have to bench on my 2683 but i dont have stuttering or fps issues so far. In fact its surprised me to be honest. Also though i dont have nvidia so i cannot compare directly but ill check my fps anyways.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> That is actually the same seller that i bought my 1660 from. (every 4 or 5 weeks they seem to put a bunch of 1660 up for auction, allthough this is the first time i've seen 1650s from that seller.)
> 
> It somehow doesn't surprise me that i'm not the only one who went from Phenom II x6 to Xeons. Until March 2015 my main was a X6 1090T @ 4.0GHz on a ASRock 990FX Extreme 3. (should be in my signature)
> 
> I also just did some more research on Gigabyte X79 boards and in this tom's hardware article they describe a problem similar to mine, using a different Gigabyte board...
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p9x79-deluxe-g1-assassin2-x79-ud5-extreme9,3086-15.html
> 
> What i might end up doing is getting another X79 board, preferably mATX, maybe the Rampage IV Gene.


I think I followed that auction as well but it went way above what I wanted to spend. I'm happy that I got this thing for €80 total, I think it's a very good price.

It's funny that I'm not the only one going from a Phenom II to a Xeon, I didn't really expect that! Mine went up to 3,9 GHz but I fried my first board.. The second one I had was only able to keep it up at 3,9 GHz for 6 months until it started becoming unstable, it was a €30 used board though, so I guess I can't complain. I've been using the CPU for 5 years now I believe, time for an upgrade! I really hope some nice used bundles come up soon so I can pick a good board and sell off the rest.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> What do you guys think about this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2667-V4-ES-QHVD-8Core-2-9GHz-20MB-135W-LGA2011-3-Processor-CPU-/191941836676?hash=item2cb09fff84:gnUAAOSwIgNXsub3
> 
> E5 2667 V4 ES 2.9 GHz running at 3.2 in the screenshot, while the retail version is 3.20 to 3.60 GHz turbo. I mean, even if it is 3.2 GHz, is it too low by modern standards? I'm thinking that with the 25% IPC increase over Westmere, this chip is the same as an X5650 in single-thread loads, isn't it? And 135W seems to be tad too high for 14 nm and just 8 cores at such a moderate frequency.
> 
> Do you think this CPU will be able to play well-threaded games like Frostbite-based Battlefields? I guess in those 1- or 2-thread limited games it's going to crawl, but in a well-threaded engine like said Frostbite, what do you think?


All core turbo of 2.9 and single core of 3.2 on broadwell will play games fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Here is Unigine Heaven benches,which I've done in past
> 
> E5-2683 v3 ES stock clocks(2.0GHz/2.3GHz turbo) with Titan X stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> i7-5820k OC 4.4GHz with Titan X stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> In pCars with E5 I've suffered with microstutters or with FPS drops,with i7-5820k those issues disappeared,with GTA V you will get this error "ERR_SYS_THREAD" but you can play that game with this workaround
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/611703999968097067/?l=english
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


My 2683 v3 runs games well, I was surprised it handled games with ease. I have a QS and all core turbo is 2.6 and 2 core turbo is 3.1 (104.5 BCLK overclock)


----------



## Andrea87

Subbed.

I've got a cheap xeon E5-1620 on an asrock x79 extreme6, will boot tomorrow and see what this thing pulls out!



http://imgur.com/UCZk5


----------



## bobo99

I"m having trouble BCLK overclocking my xeon. I move the BCLK to 104 which seems to be the maximum, however when I do, Turbo never comes on, and I'm stuck at the stock x20 multiplier. If my BCLK is anything other than stock, turbo doesn't come on.

I have looked through all the settings that talk about keeping the processor within a power range etc but no luck.

Is there something I'm blatantly missing?

Thanks


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Here is Unigine Heaven benches,which I've done in past
> 
> E5-2683 v3 ES stock clocks(2.0GHz/2.3GHz turbo) with Titan X stock clocks


Just wanted to run the same benchmark with the same settings on my 2683 V3 system.



Granted I have Crossfire R9 290s instead of a Titan X, your low clock rate of 2.0/2.3 2 core turbo does hamper you.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone running [email protected] on these many-core-CPUs? My 14c chips at 2450MHz seem to hold back the GPU performance a little bit (GTX980). I'm wondering whjat sort of all-core turbo I need to avoid this on like a Titan X Pascal... not sure if ANY of these 14+ core chips (except 2679v4) will do the trick.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Anyone running [email protected] on these many-core-CPUs? My 14c chips at 2450MHz seem to hold back the GPU performance a little bit (GTX980). I'm wondering whjat sort of all-core turbo I need to avoid this on like a Titan X Pascal... not sure if ANY of these 14+ core chips (except 2679v4) will do the trick.


These chips really aren't for gaming if you need max FPS, especially at lower resolutions like 1080p. They will do okay, but if your high refresh rate/fps dependent then maybe try for something that overclocks?

Edit: sorry i didnt realize you meant [email protected] only.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Looking at the Cinebench screenshot:

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/3SsAAOSw-itXqFSf/s-l1600.jpg

I actually doubt it if makes sense to get this CPU. 1300 CB is just a little more than the result of a 4930K @ 4.5 GHz, 1200 CB, and the power consumption of 135W doesn't seem to be much lower than that of a 4930K @ 4.5 GHz. Or is thre a real difference in the power consumption? Because otherwise, what is the progress here, 1300 @ 135W and 1200 @a little bit more?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Anyone running [email protected] on these many-core-CPUs? My 14c chips at 2450MHz seem to hold back the GPU performance a little bit (GTX980). I'm wondering whjat sort of all-core turbo I need to avoid this on like a Titan X Pascal... not sure if ANY of these 14+ core chips (except 2679v4) will do the trick.


With all my systems, even the dual and quad socket servers I have, this is what I do. When folding it is best to leave one core free for each GPU to feed the GPU data.
If you have Hyperthread on leave 2 cores free per GPU
I do not fold with CPUs, I crunch BOINC with the CPUs and fold or crunch BOINC with the GPUs.
But even crunching with GPU I leave a core free to feed it data.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Just wanted to run the same benchmark with the same settings on my 2683 V3 system.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I have Crossfire R9 290s instead of a Titan X, your low clock rate of 2.0/2.3 2 core turbo does hamper you.


Hi there

I agree,its low clocked ES chip and I sold it right now,I will be getting different one with higher clock and turbo speed,this chip has been great in rendering and I've been happy with performance,but pain has been in some 3D SW where you need good single core speed and there I've struggled with good performance plus IOPS issues with those ES chips I've encountered

Here is my older thread

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=407731

Here is my validation,only 103.56MHZ BCLK OC,this has been daily OC and for some benches I could go high as 105.5 BCLK,but this I think has been down to my previous cooling(H100i V2)

http://valid.x86.fr/yfp1h3



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## bobo99

Turns out that these chips might be being fed more voltage than they need. I can't control the voltage in the MSI bios, but can through intel's utility.

When gaming turbo comes on and I see some cores spike to 2.6GHz while when all cores are loaded they stay fixed at this speed. This helps with bringing your temps and power requirements down some.


----------



## Andrea87

Got time today after work to pull together this small beast. E5-1620, Asrock x79 extreme6, 8gb ram (waiting for 16gb ECC), a 7950...

First test, undervolt at full clock under p95... I got stable up to about 1.06V. This chip has goddamn promise.


----------



## Hexbyte

I don't dare use p95 anymore after I fried my motherboard with it..

The 1650 is in and it's much bigger than I thought! Coincidentally, I sold my 2600K today as well. I'm getting closer to a motherboard. If I got to choose, I'd probably go with the Gigabyte X79-UD3


----------



## Andrea87

Well, 1650 is a quite good score... If in xmas season I see it in the 100 € range I might fall for it...

Besides, tried Cinebench R15, got a discretely good 664 PTS score (@ 4Ghz, HT ON)...



Tomorrow I'll reseat the heatsing with a better thermal paste and try to pull it a bit higher, if it does 4Ghz on 1.1V I expect good things on 1.25!


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Well, 1650 is a quite good score... If in xmas season I see it in the 100 € range I might fall for it...
> 
> Besides, tried Cinebench R15, got a discretely good 664 PTS score (@ 4Ghz, HT ON)...
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll reseat the heatsing with a better thermal paste and try to pull it a bit higher, if it does 4Ghz on 1.1V I expect good things on 1.25!


Any particular reason why trying to keep such a low voltage and lower clocks? Should be able to push it much farther. SB is good up to 1.4-1.45v.


----------



## Andrea87

Heat and power draw mostly.

The low voltage is intentional, before going into the overclock rage I checked what's the minimum voltage the cpu can run default - in this case it was 1.06-1.07V @ 3.6GHz, then a small overclock to 4GHz and check again, now I'm stable from ~1.125V.

I did this for two reasons, first the heatsink is seated down with some low quality thermal paste from another build - and sitting at 52°C full power under P95 -, i'm still waiting for some artic MX-2 due from amazon tomorrow. The other reason... Knowing that I can pull 4 GHz at just 1.1V, that means I can pull this cpu on air much higher, perhaps a 4.5-4.7Ghz without an extreme overvolt. This pc is used for both daily use and gaming, so long therm power draw is also to be kept in consideration.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

What do you guys think about that QS E5 2667 v4? Is it any better than an X5650 @ 4 GHz? Can it compete with the 3930K / 4930K @ above 4 GHz? 1200 CB is kinda low. How good will it be at pushing strong GPU's like the 1060 or 1070 (ok I think 1070 is overkill for it given the low clock rate)?


----------



## Andrea87

I reseated the heatsink (Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with two fans) with some arctic mx-2 paste.

I tried overclocking it, 4.2Ghz stable at 1.184V, I'm getting under prime95 temperatures of 55~56°C with a moderately high fan speed, 60°C with fans low.

How much further can I expect to pull it on air? What temps should I expect to get?


----------



## iinversion

Your temps are fine. Keep things under 80-85C. Lots of headroom there.


----------



## Andrea87

in fact 4.5 GHz has been a far too easy hit... 1.304V, prime95 stable under full test, 62-63°C max.

what's next?


----------



## iinversion

Well first I'd suggest not using BCLK like that since it's linked to many busses including SATA. You'll want to use the 125 strap + multi combo since it's limited at 43x.


----------



## Andrea87

Tried that. Upped BCLK to 125, Vcore to 1.35 and multiplier to 37. 4625MHz well stable, albeit quite hot... I'm hitting 78-82°C on all cores, which means I got to the maximum point this heatsink can go. HWmonitor shows 140W in, a big leap compared to the 110-ish of 4.2ghz operation.



I won't dare to push it higher. Still, what could I ask of a 60€ cpu?


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Tried that. Upped BCLK to 125, Vcore to 1.35 and multiplier to 37. 4625MHz well stable, albeit quite hot... I'm hitting 78-82°C on all cores, which means I got to the maximum point this heatsink can go. HWmonitor shows 140W in, a big leap compared to the 110-ish of 4.2ghz operation.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't dare to push it higher. Still, what could I ask of a 60€ cpu?


I'm no expert at this but when overclocking my 1660 to 4.5 i noticed that when usind the 125 Strap i needed a lot less Vcore when i lowered the CPU PLL all the way down to 1.55V (stock was 1.81)

So now instead of 1.37V Vcore i only need 1.33V for it to be primestable. Makes a big difference in Temps for me.

Most people seem to have best results with 125 strap when using CPU PLL lower than 1.7V

I'm btw still stuck @4.5 GHz with 125x36. (can't get 4.5 stable with 100x45 unless i bump CPU PLL to 1.9, 4.6 / 4.62 just won't happen with this chip-board combo)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> I'm no expert at this but when overclocking my 1660 to 4.5 i noticed that when usind the 125 Strap i needed a lot less Vcore when i lowered the CPU PLL all the way down to 1.55V (stock was 1.81)
> 
> So now instead of 1.37V Vcore i only need 1.33V for it to be primestable. Makes a big difference in Temps for me.
> 
> Most people seem to have best results with 125 strap when using CPU PLL lower than 1.7V
> 
> I'm btw still stuck @4.5 GHz with 125x36. (can't get 4.5 stable with 100x45 unless i bump CPU PLL to 1.9, 4.6 / 4.62 just won't happen with this chip-board combo)


Interestingly I've never gotten 125 strap to post on my board with multiple 1650's and one 1660. Same issue on the second x79 Deluxe. 100mhz works fine though, was able to clock up to 5ghz at around 1.4v, temps were quite high though.


----------



## dagget3450

I got 105 base clock on my E5 2683 v3 now. Still though the turbo and stuff is a little odd. I think ill try what someone suggested here with the intel tuning software.



Best I've got so far in cinebench. wish i could get turbo locks across all cores .. Ah well still works decent so far.

i will keep messing around.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2666-v3-QS-2-9-3-2Ghz-10-Core-22nm-135W-Close-to-E5-2687W-V3-/272329150012?hash=item3f68150e3c:g:WgMAAOSwARZXoZsR

399 bit too much for it isn't it? What kind of single thread performance can one expect from Haswell at 3.2 GHz? If someone could make a single threaded CB run of Haswell at 3.2, I'd be grateful!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Found this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2666-v3-QS-2-9-3-2Ghz-10-Core-22nm-135W-Close-to-E5-2687W-V3-/272329150012?hash=item3f68150e3c:g:WgMAAOSwARZXoZsR
> 
> 399 bit too much for it isn't it? What kind of single thread performance can one expect from Haswell at 3.2 GHz? If someone could make a single threaded CB run of Haswell at 3.2, I'd be grateful!


Probably in the range of a stock 3930k (around 130-135 single thread). That seems to be a decent price considering the clocks.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Thank you







OK, honestly 135 in 2016 is.. is it alright? Seems quite low. Will probably bottleneck GPU's like the GTX 1060 and above?

But, more importantly, looking at this submission:

https://us.rebusfarm.net/images/benchmarks/1442219927_220.JPG

We see it's just 1400 multithreaded, which is the range for a well overclocked 6800K, that costs slightly less and has a way better single thread performance. Am I right that the CPU in question is thus pointless to get? I was hoping for about 1600 you see.

Edit:

Other than that, I've been eyeing this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2667-V4-ES-QHVD-8Core-2-9GHz-20MB-135W-LGA2011-3-Processor-CPU-/191941836676?hash=item2cb09fff84:gnUAAOSwIgNXsub3

But by the same logic, it should lose flat out to a 6800K given the low single thread capability?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, honestly 135 in 2016 is.. is it alright? Seems quite low. Will probably bottleneck GPU's like the GTX 1060 and above?
> 
> But, more importantly, looking at this submission:
> 
> https://us.rebusfarm.net/images/benchmarks/1442219927_220.JPG
> 
> We see it's just 1400 multithreaded, which is the range for a well overclocked 6800K, that costs slightly less and has a way better single thread performance. Am I right that the CPU in question is thus pointless to get? I was hoping for about 1600 you see.


If you are planning on overclocking, don't care about ECC or the extra PCIE lanes, then yes, a 6800k at 4-4.2ghz or so would be a better option with 40-50%+ better single threaded performance.

6800k's don't seem to clock that well in on average, so don't expect to hit 1400cb at 24/7 clocks unless you have some high end cooling (it would need around 4.4-4.5ghz).

As far as bottlenecking, it really depends on the game. The single threaded performance would be similar to a x5650 @ 4-4.2ghz or so.If your primary concern is gaming, it's probably better to stick with a chip that you can overclock until games use more threads.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, you see, right now I'm on an X5650 that is stuck at 4.0 GHz. Planning on upgrading the GTX 460 to a Real GPU (TM) like a 1060 or 1070. In the table drawer, I have a 3930K batch number C002, never tested. So ideally, I'd like to swap the 3930K out for a 4930K (got one selling here still on warranty, though with a lame batch # B962) and calling it a day. But, finding a decent board is really really hard, so I'm also considering the 2011-3 route.

Would a 5820K be maybe better given how low the new Broadwells clock?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Well, you see, right now I'm on an X5650 that is stuck at 4.0 GHz. Planning on upgrading the GTX 460 to a Real GPU (TM) like a 1060 or 1070. In the table drawer, I have a 3930K batch number C002, never tested. So ideally, I'd like to swap the 3930K out for a 4930K (got one selling here still on warranty, though with a lame batch # B962) and calling it a day. But, finding a decent board is really really hard, so I'm also considering the 2011-3 route.
> 
> Would a 5820K be maybe better given how low the new Broadwells clock?


A 5820k would probably be a better deal overall at around $75 cheaper considering it overclock on average closer to 4.4-4.5ghz with reasonable voltages.

To tell you the truth, I'd probably just grab a board for $250-275 and use your 3930k and current ram and clock it up to 4.5ghz or so, it would be plenty for a 1060. Or wait a bit and get a board cheaper. Good deals are out there, just a bit rare.

Edit: A bit less.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Even better than that, there is a combo on sale here in Russia: R IV Gene + 3820 non-K + 2*8GB Kingston Predator for about $400. Would you say it makes sense to jump on that and try recovering some $150?

I kind of prefer the 4930K for the 50-80 less watts under load And, what about the 1070, would sandy and/or ivy-E push that at good clocks?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Even better than that, there is a combo on sale here in Russia: R IV Gene + 3820 non-K + 2*8GB Kingston Predator for about $400. Would you say it makes sense to jump on that and try recovering some $150?
> 
> I kind of prefer the 4930K for the 50-80 less watts under load And, what about the 1070, would sandy and/or ivy-E push that at good clocks?


You could attempt that, but I don't know if you'll get that much. What speed is the ram?

Either way, both the 3930k and 4930k are going to consume a lot of power when overclocked, unless you have your machine at load 24/7 then it won't make much difference.

Yes, think of a 3930k at 4.4ghz (or 4930k at 4.2ghz) about equal to a 6850k at stock (3.8ghz turbo). It's enough to push most GPU's without issue.

Edit...


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

It's called "kingston hyperx khx2133c11d3/8gx" in the description, guess they're those Kingstons with tall heatspreaders. Here they're quite expensive, though I wouldn't trade my Crucial Ballistix for them anyway - CL11 for 2133 is kind of average. How much are the 3820 these days, about $100?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> It's called "kingston hyperx khx2133c11d3/8gx" in the description, guess they're those Kingstons with tall heatspreaders. Here they're quite expensive, though I wouldn't trade my Crucial Ballistix for them anyway - CL11 for 2133 is kind of average. How much are the 3820 these days, about $100?


More like $60-70. x79 seems to be going the way of x58, 1650s are now $100 but boards can be upwards of $300.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Yeah, feels like it, motherboards more expensive than X99. I'm into mATX and mITX as well, and the wide range of mATX motherboards available for X99 is verrrry tempting for me







If there were cheap 5820k's somewhere..

Edit: We're rapidly derailing so let's get back on track. How future-proof is X99, what are the options for it after 6800K? Waiting for the 8 and 10 core unlocked chips to flood the market in a couple years, correct? Or looking for unlockable Xeons if there are any at all?


----------



## Andrea87

When I bought the xeon, I got also 4 sticks of ram off ebay from Latvia from 24€+shipping, ~27€ total. Thats for 16GB of used ECC registered memory.

I had read various different results from many people, but, given the price, and that I realized it was ecc registered and not unbuffered after the seller shipped, I decided to try.

And I was wise to try. Running 16Gb DDR3 quad channel, paid far less than I should have. I do get some few errors in prime95 sometimes, but I need to check voltages (currently 1.55V) and perhaps undo the overclock to be sure it's the ram.


----------



## sensation45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useful:
> 
> Xeon SB+ @ Wikipedia: linky
> 
> Sandy Bridge E Overclocking on X79 guide
> 
> Rumors and Information:
> 
> "This. All 16XX v1 v2 v3 series Xeons are unlocked. (uniprocessor Xeons) Even the rare OEM 10/12 chips. Some people on hard forum have those 1800 dollar chips.
> 
> I have a 1650 v3 at 4.5 Ghz right now. All X99 CPUs are soldered so no delidding needed!
> 
> Xeons are the same price as the E series or very close so I see no reason to buy an E series. Why limit your options? If you are doing 64GB or more RAM you want ECC RDDIMMS because of stability and ECC.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E5-16xx_v3_.28uniprocessor.29
> 
> BTW get the 1660v3 and not the 1680v3. Both should be unlocked. The 1680 is more money for a higher base clock...no reason to spend 800 bucks when you are just going to OC.
> 
> I have not seen anyone own a 1681v3 but I know people on hard have the 10 core v2 and it is also unlocked. Tbhe guys on hardforum like the medium chips more because they claim it is a higher quality chip....for whatever that is worth.
> 
> I would assume the 1681v3 would be like 1800 like the v2 version. Those 10+ core chips are hard to find and very expensive as in 1800-3k IIRC from what one of the guys on hard forum told me from when he bought one. There is an online dealer somewhere with the 10 core haswells if you google around." - HOPELESSLYFAITH
> 
> Thread [not a lot in here ] List of unlocked lga 2011 (ES) xeons
> 
> Thread (An expensive option that should work) psa-unlocked-8core-for-x79-if-you-cared/0_40Are all Xeon's unlock?]
> 
> Thread (X99 Xeon Overclock)
> 
> Thread (Haswell-EP Xeon overclocking (help request))Not much to go on (Thread (Haswell-EP Xeon overclocking (help request)))


1650 v2 max overclock


----------



## Kalistoval

I've been using this for about 2 weeks or so decided to oc a bit and bench a few things maybe you guys can think of something harder to throw at it lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I've been using this for about 2 weeks or so decided to oc a bit and bench a few things maybe you guys can think of something harder to throw at it lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your memory timings are extremely loose!!!!! Tighten them up manually in the BIOS. Other than that it looks like a decent chip.


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm new to DDR4 nudge in the right direction please. ?


----------



## mohiuddin

Atleast , cant we hope to find a way to lock all core @max allowed single core turbo ? For example , lock e5 2670 to @3.3ghz all core? not just 3ghz?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Your memory timings are extremely loose!!!!! Tighten them up manually in the BIOS. Other than that it looks like a decent chip.


Hows this aida64 was really off since it was really old.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hows this aida64 was really off since it was really old.


Much better, went from CL33 to CL12 and T3 to T1 timings.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Much better, went from CL33 to CL12 and T3 to T1 timings.


Ya but cpu'z wasn't updated either so those readings where wrong. CL 12 is the lowest these will do so far, It was running 16-16-16-36-525-2T 2400 MHZ in HWinfo64.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys is 1620v3 unlocked?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys is 1620v3 unlocked?


I doubt it. 1620 v1 was unlocked, but the two 1620 v2's I both tested were locked. I would assume the v3 is the same.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I doubt it. 1620 v1 was unlocked, but the two 1620 v2's I both tested were locked. I would assume the v3 is the same.


Thanks. But not assumption. I need answers from who actually tested it.


----------



## verovdp

I know that the 1620 v3 can be pushed to 3.6 GHz (which is basically nothing unfortunately) using the sync all cores with turbo options on Asus X99 boards (perhaps on other boards too, I'm not sure), but that's as far as you can go without messing with the base clock. The multiplier is locked on this chip.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Got a decent deal for an Asrock EP2C612 WS. Flashed with P2.10, which AFAIK is the only BIOS that supports V4 chips. It runs nicely with just one ES; but with two it halts at post code 79, for some reason. It's not frozen it seems, it just won't go any further. I do get a POST screen. With my V3 ES's... it's fine. SSPECS are QFSB for the V3's and QHZB for the V4's.

Any tips?


----------



## Hexbyte

I'm having a really hard time finding a good deal for a x79 board still. There's this guy who gave me an offer of €375 for his Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 (No box & WiFi stuff), i7 3930K and 32GB of Corsair XMS 3 DDR3.

Does anyone here have experience with this motherboard?

If I decide to buy this I'll have 16GBs - 32GBs of RAM and an i7 3930K to sell. I reckon the 3930K goes for about €130 around here, not sure about the RAM though. What do you guys say about this deal, would you personally do it? Anything else I should keep in mind?


----------



## knopflerbruce

My UD3 doesn't work with spicy V4 ES (V3's are fine), it seems. Not sure if relevant for UD5.


----------



## Hexbyte

I'm going to run an E5 1650 so that's not a problem I suppose.


----------



## Andrea87

Point is, if you can get the motherboard -only-, go for it. I paid mine 130€.

Going xeon means you can go ECC, like my machine, between cpu and ram I spent something like 110€ for an E5-1650 and 16gb of ECC DDR3 memory.

Coming back to this thread, today something came in the mail...



At default frequency (3.3 GHz) it holds on under stress up to 0.95V, a pretty good starting point...

So, I decided to see how much could I pull this cpu's neck, and got stable at 4.3GHz @ 1.22V. There is still quite some margin given the voltage, but my cooler (hyper212+) got the cpu into an unsafe 85-86°C area, so I decided to avoid pushing it further up. Still, 30% clock increase is nothing bad.



Then I ran Cinebench, and it hit quite hard... 1097 points, a good improvement upon my old 1620 which did 770 points at full 4.5Ghz!



Now, having seen this, and being the usual lucker on cpus, I think I will just roll it back to 4 GHz and see what vcore I can run it stable daily.


----------



## Hexbyte

There is no way I can get an x79 board here for under €200 though, which is why I need to buy a kit and sell off the rest. I won't get as lucky as DoctorAsBest who got his UD3 for €60 after selling the other stuff that came with it, unfortunately..









Is ECC memory cheaper than non-ECC memory? Actually, The Gigabyte X79-UD5 does not seem to support ECC memory so I guess it doesn't matter.

Those are some good prices you've got there! I'm really looking forward to the day I can finally build my X79 computer..

Does the 1650 really run that hot? Looks like I need a more expensive cooler if I want to push it, hehe.


----------



## Andrea87

In my case, my 1650 (set it into the mb 3 hours ago) has run quite hotter than the 1620, it hit 85°C at 1.22V/4.3GHz while the 1620 hit that temperature at 4.625Ghz / 1.36V...

Still, nothing to cry about, it's a six core compared to a quad, with much more raw power to offer. I'm considering 4 Ghz daily as a good compromise, on perhaps 1.1V or something alike.

As you're searching for an used MB... have you got a big forum with a good marketplace in the Netherlands? patience is the way... I have seen many MB's selling for 160-200€ even on ebay, but sooner or later someone will puch down his price and you'll be the first to reply. I did that very thing on an Italian forum









As ECC vs non ECC... I tried after buying it, not knowing it was registered ECC... I paid 27€ for 16Gb DDR3-1333. Not the fastest, but still performs well in quad channel, and I cannot say anything about the price. Look ebay, some auctions from Latvia.


----------



## Hexbyte

Interesting. Whenever I see reviews of 3930Ks and similar CPUs I see benchmarks with them running at 4.6 GHz, is this not doable for daily operations then? I have a decent cooler but nothing fancy. I'm not too familiar with how to choose an overclock that's safe to run for lets say 8-12 hours a day, with tasks like web browsing and gaming all the way to video rendering. I understand that 6 cores runs hotter and takes more power to run compared to 4 core CPUs.

I've been looking at the biggest general used product site where I found this deal I talked about in my previous post. I've also been looking at a really big hardware related site that has a used product section, currently there are only 6 x79 boards on there however, and they're all way above €200.. Other than that, I've been looking at eBay but I haven't found a single interesting deal, where do you find those boards for €160 - €200 that you've mentioned? I currently am following 2 searches of "x79 motherboard" and "x79 upgrade kit" but there are only 2 relevant boards and one of them is an Intel board which is among the lowest quality boards and the other is a broken one, the rest is way beyond the €200 pricemark, even without shipping. I've been searching hardwareswap on Reddit and I've been looking in Facebook groups also, to no avail..

ECC seems to be more expensive around here, but the UD5 does not support it so it does not matter to me.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Coming back to this thread, today something came in the mail...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At default frequency (3.3 GHz) it holds on under stress up to 0.95V, a pretty good starting point...
> 
> So, I decided to see how much could I pull this cpu's neck, and got stable at 4.3GHz @ 1.22V. There is still quite some margin given the voltage, but my cooler (hyper212+) got the cpu into an unsafe 85-86°C area, so I decided to avoid pushing it further up. Still, 30% clock increase is nothing bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ran Cinebench, and it hit quite hard... 1097 points, a good improvement upon my old 1620 which did 770 points at full 4.5Ghz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, having seen this, and being the usual lucker on cpus, I think I will just roll it back to 4 GHz and see what vcore I can run it stable daily.


Looking good, may want to consider a better cooler. 4.5ghz would be pretty easy with a decent budget cooler like the Reeven OURANOS.


----------



## Andrea87

Well, 4.6 GHz might be still doable daily, with a very solid heatsink (my CM Hyper212 is just ~30€ and performs still good) or a liquid system. Still, it would be quite heavy on the power bill.

With my machine, I measured at the plug ~125W idle / web, 290W under prime at 4Ghz/1.1V and a whopping 370W at 4.3Ghz / 1.225V. This is past a 90+ bronze psu and a few active things in the pc... still, a big power draw difference.

In terms of ECC ddr3... My motherboard is listed compatible, but not with registered... Still, the mem controller is in the xeon... In my case, I don't know if I got lucky, but this build is running perfectly with reg. ECC memory. Why it's cheap? Like xeons, it's getting dismissed by the truckload by companies upgrading their server farms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> Looking good, may want to consider a better cooler. 4.5ghz would be pretty easy with a decent budget cooler like the Reeven OURANOS.


I do agree 4.5Ghz might be still doable daily here. A better cooler might come in the future... Still to consider the total power draw, I checked about 370W under prime at 4.3Ghz, which would translate in a quite big draw while gaming or rendering... I might still keep the system at 4 GHz to hold down on power consumption.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Well, 4.6 GHz might be still doable daily, with a very solid heatsink (my CM Hyper212 is just ~30€ and performs still good) or a liquid system. Still, it would be quite heavy on the power bill.
> 
> With my machine, I measured at the plug ~125W idle / web, 290W under prime at 4Ghz/1.1V and a whopping 370W at 4.3Ghz / 1.225V. This is past a 90+ bronze psu and a few active things in the pc... still, a big power draw difference.
> 
> In terms of ECC ddr3... My motherboard is listed compatible, but not with registered... Still, the mem controller is in the xeon... In my case, I don't know if I got lucky, but this build is running perfectly with reg. ECC memory. Why it's cheap? Like xeons, it's getting dismissed by the truckload by companies upgrading their server farms.


Idle power draw shouldn't change at all if you use offset voltage. My machine pulls around 130w idle with 4hdds/3ssd and nearly all the USB ports being used. Of course under CPU + GPU load it's around 750w.


----------



## Andrea87

In fact, as i'm using offset (-0.120V as now) idle power doesn't change much.

Still need to measure cpu + gpu under heavy load.

This is the look of the machine now... I'll need to get from my friend the toolless drive slides he still has to produce...


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> In fact, as i'm using offset (-0.120V as now) idle power doesn't change much.
> 
> Still need to measure cpu + gpu under heavy load.
> 
> This is the look of the machine now... I'll need to get from my friend the toolless drive slides he still has to produce...


I guess if power usage is a concern for you then just settle with whatever clocks make sense. An extra 100w for 5%-10% performance increase may not be worth it if your rates are high.

Those hard drives look a little tight, are they getting some airflow from the front fan? I hope you've got some monitoring software running to notify you if they get too hot_(~50c for most drives)._


----------



## Hexbyte

Hmm, alright. I'll have to look into the power draw as well I suppose. I'm not paying the bills yet but I'm not one to take advantage of that, I've even been looking at the X79 boards that are lower on the power draw side! As for the ECC memory issue, I have enough normal DDR3 RAM so I might as well just use that.

I just really want a board for like <€130.. D:

Edit:

I pulled the trigger, go it down to €360 for a Gigabyte X79-UD5, 3930K and 32 GBs of RAM. Hopefully I'll get good deals for the CPU and RAM, I'm guessing the final cost of the motherboard will be between €110 - €140.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Here is Unigine Heaven benches,which I've done in past
> 
> E5-2683 v3 ES stock clocks(2.0GHz/2.3GHz turbo) with Titan X stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> i7-5820k OC 4.4GHz with Titan X stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> In pCars with E5 I've suffered with microstutters or with FPS drops,with i7-5820k those issues disappeared,with GTA V you will get this error "ERR_SYS_THREAD" but you can play that game with this workaround
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/611703999968097067/?l=english
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I found out my xeon 2683 v3 was using pcie 2.0 when bios was set to "auto". This was not an issue on my i7 5960x. I suspect many people have pcie 2.0 being used on the e5 2683 v3. Inhad to set my bios setting to gen3 manually. Hope this helps other users. Please check and verify pcie 3.0 is in use with your xeons folks.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I found out my xeon 2683 v3 was using pcie 2.0 when bios was set to "auto". This was not an issue on my i7 5960x. I suspect many people have pcie 2.0 being used on the e5 2683 v3. Inhad to set my bios setting to gen3 manually. Hope this helps other users. Please check and verify pcie 3.0 is in use with your xeons folks.


Hi there

I'm pretty sure,I was used or have set Gen3 and has run x16..

In my case this Xeon has been lowly clocked ES chip and due this I've sold it,I pulled this chip from our workstation as we are upgraded

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Hexbyte

So I got my motherboard, the Gigabyte X79-UD5, 2 days ago, with the 3930K and the 32 GBs of RAM.

I changed the RAM settings because they ran at 1.65v when I used the XMP profile so I disabled that and made my own 9-9-9-24 1T profile on 1.5v and it passed Memtest about 12 times without error. Tested it at the XMP profile too for the entire night just to see if they weren't busted before I did anything with them so they seem to be fine.

After a lot of weird stuff going on I managed to get the 3930K stable at 3.2 GHz at 1.065v, any lower and it would freeze, BSOD and all that good stuff. I had a lot of trouble getting it to work on stock speed. For some reason it would keep forcing turbo clocks (3.5 GHz on 6 cores in this case) even after I disabled turbo mode entirely. After I did all my testing at stock speeds I couldn't get it back to do turbo or increase the clock speed at all so I had to revert back to the profile I made where I only changed the RAM.
I get the feeling some settings are tied together for some reason which is making all of this very complicated for no reason. Like how turbo wouldn't change at first and later wouldn't turn back on any more. On top of this, the power saving stuff didn't seem to work either, while I ultimately do want to use those.

The reason I'm starting I'm checking the lowest vcore is mostly because I have a budget cooler and temps are the main thing that are going to keep my overclock down. Running it at 1.065v gives me temps ranging from 46-51c while the "standard" auto 3.5 GHz turbo setting is already reaching 59-65c. I think it's important to build it up from here, or is this not a good way to do it? I'm also not sure to overclock using the multiplier or the turbo multipliers, and also I'm not sure if I should be changing the vcore or the vcore offset (and how?)

The BIOS also feels slow and unresponsive sometimes. Like it'll hang for a few seconds of react slowly to your inputs like you have input lag. There's also this 3D thing in the BIOS but it's kinda weird, people seem to skip it a lot but it seems to have different settings than the standard section of the BIOS, which confuses me.

I'm also not sure about what I should do with the BIOS version. It might just be a poorly made BIOS but maybe I'm running a buggy version? I can't find any patchnotes on the newer (beta) versions either. The last normal version is F12. After that comes F13p on the Gigabyte website. Then there are not officially released vesions that go up all the way to F14e. My current version is F13m if I recall correctly and that version isn't up for download on Gigabyte's site anymore.

What I've gathered so far about the BIOS versions is:
- F12: Last non-beta release, does not support newer GPUs (supposedly GPUs with high amounts of VRAM, not sure how much). Was meant for Sandy Bridge E CPUs, this is the reason why I think it makes sense that people had better overclocks with this BIOS.

- F13m: My version, I don't know which CPU architecture it's for or what the benefits of it are. No patchnotes found.

- F13p: Last release listed on the Gigabyte website, listed as beta BIOS, supposedly fixes the high VRAM GPU compatibility issue but causes other users to be unable to boot. This BIOS also adds compatibility with Ivy Bridge E CPUs which I think is the reason for making stable Sandy Bridge E overclocks unstable, because I think they have different power schemes?

- F14e: Not listed on Gigabyte's website, beta BIOS, no patchnotes found.

So, with all of this information.. Is there anyone who is able to give me any tips on how to approach these problems? Perhaps there are guides you recommend for when I do get all these problems sorted (I've already checked 2 X79 overclocking videos and the Sandy Bridge E overclocking guide here on overclockers)? Of the people here who own X79 Gigabyte boards, which one do you have and which BIOS do you use? I know the BIOS versions are different for every other Gigabyte board but perhaps they fix similar things. What other problems have you found/fixed?

My goal is to find a stable overclock that my cooler can handle, with the lowest power consumption possible, like with the power savings and stuff. I really don't know how to achieve this right now, I just really don't know what to do anymore..


----------



## bill1024

I hate to say it cause it is one thing I do first when ever I have problems with new (used and new) hardware. Not sure if you did this since you did not say so.
Doing this full complete reset has often cleared issues better than just pushing the reset CMOS button

Get it assembled, unplug the PSU from the wall, hit the start button to discharge electric.
Pull the 3v battery, hit start button again.
Short the clear CMOS pins (or push the clear CMOS button) for a full 20 to 30 seconds.
Put battery back in and plug in PSU.
You will ge prompted to enter BIOS to adjust time and settings. Set time then go to exit and there load optimal default values. Save and exit and reboot.
Go back in the BIOS and make sure things look ok and set your ram to stock settings manually, could leave timings lose for right now. 1600 9-9-9-27 2T 1.6v save and exit.
Run the system for a while and see how it acts

If you can, I am sure you know and want to, but try to get a better cooler asap. The 3930k is good to 68c as per CPU world,com
I have had great luck with the H series, like the H110i and I have sever different models, new, used and refurbished and they all work fine.

I do have one EVGA x79 and one Sabertooth, but both are set up vrry close to each other, just some food for thought.
I set my voltage to 1.3 manually and 43 x 100 for 4.3ghz (i7-3930K and an E5-1650) Try raising your voltage a little bit more and I have LLC on 50%
AIO cooler 240mm primegrid (same as the prime95) 100% load uses AVX so it is really loaded my temps stay in the low 50c
G.skill Sniper memory at 1866 9-10-9-25 1T . My systems run 100% loaded 24/7 for weeks on end.
I use Soundblaster Recon3D or X-Fi pro sound cards. w10 64bit

That seems to work well for me

Good luck, hope you get it working good, these are great systems when running right


----------



## Hexbyte

I wasn't aware that doing a full reset could help with such things, I'm going to try this first thing when I wake up tomorrow, I'm getting really tired now.

I definitely want to get a better cooler but I just can't really afford to get one right now. I'm sure I'll find some awesome under the radar bang for buck cooler along the way, though!

Thanks for the tips, I really appreciate them! I have my E5-1650 laying here too, I just wanted to get the 3930K running properly so I could sell it and be sure that it works, and also to compare to 2 to see which one runs better. This is all meaningless until I get the board working however.

Yeah, I hope it's all worth it, haha. I found so many useful things to do to set up my Windows etc. I really can't wait to get to that part. I've been on my Phenom II 1090T for too long, I want to play around with a more powerful system so bad!


----------



## Andrea87

The cmos clear does wonders. it's always good to do it on a new build. Mine at the beginning wouldn't ever boot up, after reset it did. I susppose the past user had high speed ddr3 and my 1600's couldn't handle.

What heatsink do you have? Thermal compound? It sounds strange for you to reach ~60 ish under 4 GHz... You mean total stress test like prime? My 1650, with an hyper 212+ (dual fan) stays in the 65~70°C zone under prime at 4Ghz / 1.1V.

Just test the 3930k to be sure it's stable, sell it and go for the 1650. I would ever try selling the rams after buying some ECC's, provided your board is compatible.


----------



## Hexbyte

I have a Gelid Tranquillo Rev. 2 with Arctic MX-4. I hit those temps running OCCT but that was on auto vcore and the auto turbo to 3.5. I think the board was giving much more power than necessary. I hadn't done anything to the settings yet.

This board doesn't seem to support ECC memory so no luck there. I think this RAM should be fine, though.

I cleared the CMOS and loaded optimized defaults and it still sets the CPU to 3.5 GHz. I don't really understand why it runs 6 core turbo in the BIOS..

The system itself was stable but it just didn't want to use the settings that I put in, in some cases anyway. I hope this is fixed but I doubt it.

What settings do you guys personally change when overclocking? Vcore or Vcore offset? Base multiplier or Turbo multiplier? Etc.

I had a look at the loadline calibration which displays 60% but the settings I can choose from are: auto, normal, standard, medium, high, turbo and extreme and it's not really apparent which does what.


----------



## Andrea87

Well, heatsink is quite similar to my hyper 212+, albeit just one fan. If you can fit another (even diy with zipties) it should run a bit cooler. Have you got good airflow in your case? Expulsion fans on the back and perhaps on the top panel?

As for Ecc... It's often a gamble, not many boards officially support it, or just unbuffered... These x79 boards were born for i7s, later xeons... Not always compatibility is declared. My case is just this, Ecc supported only unbuffered, I'm running perfectly ECC registered ram. Still, mcu is in the CPU...


----------



## Hexbyte

It's currently in a testbench like setup, so it's not in a case yet. The case that it will be in has good airflow. The other side on the cooler without the fan is curved so putting another fan on there is going to be weird. I could file it down a bit but I doubt that's a good idea, haha.

I could try ECC some time then, but I'm not going to take that gamble right now. I'll give it a shot when I've sold all my other unused stuff probably!


----------



## Andrea87

Well, after a better look at the heatsink it's as you say, there's no way to fit a second fan there, unless you build some sort of square support to hold it on. It won't be exactly easy, but I think it isn't even worth the work required.

As the build is now still open air, it should still run a bit quieter... Try setting a fixed voltage in the bios and lowering it till crashes.

As I remember, you got in the bundle you bought 32GB of DDR3... I would just buy some registered ECC to try them out, selling the ram you own now might get you well back on budget. There are many sales, not restricted to the EU, i've noticed quite a few cheap sticks of stuff that might work well. Start with 8Gb, I've seen them on ebay for under 15€ shipped... worth a try!


----------



## Hexbyte

I found kits of 32GB for €40 but that's without shipping. These are all at 1333 MHz though. I'm thinking about keeping the 32GBs so I can permanently run a RAMDisk for cache and temp files. I read that it speeds up your computer by a bit in certain situations and it clears your unneeded files every time you reboot! On top of that it saves your SSD a bit because a lot of those files get written to your SSD normally. Then I can run another RAMDisk for games or something, hehe..

As for the fixed voltage. Currently my PC applies a 3.5 GHz clockspeed on 6 core turbo, and the speeds vary when a different amount of cores are under load. Doesn't this make it really difficult to pinpoint a good voltage? Should I try to disable my turbo again or should I make it turbo to the same speed under any circumstance? Also it seems to barely clock down when it's completely idle and I can't seem to change it, which really bothers me..


----------



## DasPez

Hi,
I am hunting x79 boards and xeons but it seems I'm a bit late. My budget is very low so I'm considering to buy one of those china boards. Has someone experience with those?
What is possible with 200€?

I found one here - do you think its trash? (Manual)

Here another


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone tried spicy V4 chips in GB X99A-UD3? Mine won't run my 14c, but it works in my AsRock X99M as well as my AsRock EP2C612 WS mobo. THis is with the latest BIOS on the UD3.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DasPez*
> 
> Hi,
> I am hunting x79 boards and xeons but it seems I'm a bit late. My budget is very low so I'm considering to buy one of those china boards. Has someone experience with those?
> What is possible with 200€?
> 
> I found one here - do you think its trash? (Manual)
> 
> Here another


The first one is an ECS board. From what I can see it does not support V2 chips (unless you're really lucky). No experience with it whatsoever.


----------



## Hexbyte

I brought up the second one a little while ago. It's pretty cheap and does not OC at all. The first one looks pretty decent but I don't know anything about it otherwise. It looks good because it has the hex screen and the dual ethernet ports, which is usually only found on high end boards.


----------



## Vogelfrei80

I own a Xeon 2673 v3 (ES) in a Asrock X99E-ITX/ac motherboard. It could get 2.7GHz at max with full 12/24 enabled

it can't be overclocked as well... but I find something interesting on Geekbench typing "xeon E5 2673"
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=Xeon+E5+2673

Microsoft Corporation Virtual Machine: 4.7-4.8GHZ (8 cores or less)... does anyone knows how to get more information about the Motherboard, RAM or other infos that could help me?


----------



## Hexbyte

It seems resetting the CMOS on my board did help! I think I can now properly manage everything but the clockspeed, which I'm now doing through the turbo speeds which is fine. I then started playing around with the vcore offset as I want to save as much power as possible (going to keep all the power saving stuff on as well) I got it down to an offset of -0.065v which results in (according to HWMonitor): 0.78v at idle speeds (1.2 GHz) and a maximum of 1.08v during full load at stock speeds (3.2 GHz) although it's usually a bit below the maximum, it very rarely spikes to 1.08v.

Now what I'm wondering is, if I want to support higher clockspeeds do I have to raise the offset? If so, is there a way to keep the bottom of 0.78v? I can't seem to increase the static vcore and change the vcore offset at the same time, the offset option is greyed out when I change the static vcore, is this normal?

I'm having trouble keeping the system stable right now, too. I'm now running the 3930K at 3.8 GHz and it keeps failing OCCT. I was keeping it stable up to 3.5 GHz with that vcore offset of -0.065 but this wouldn't work at 3.8. I tried increasing it a little and I tried making the LLC higher but neither worked. Now I'm just trying to get it stable with a static vcore but it's not working so far. I put it to 1.25v but when I check HWMonitor it goes down to 1.2v when it reached 100% load, then when it goes back to idle it increases back up to 1.25? After that I tried 1.275v which had the same problem, it decreased to about 1.125v under load and then back under idle. And again, this happens when I use a vcore offset of -0.05v, the max vcore goes up to 1.25~v and then drops hard when it goes under load, even forcing the CPU to clock down. Does anyone know why this is happening? The temperatures aren't going over 65C yet.

Also during one of the runs I noticed the VRM getting about 65-67C, is this dangerous? I couldn't find a limit for the VRM temperatures.. (it's not the cause of the downclocking though, it stays at 30C when the system is under full load and the vcore drops)

Edit: I think I got the voltage problem down by increasing the LLC but I read that this was counterproductive when using vcore offset (in the sense that it makes you use more power) so I'm confused.. Also when pushing further the VRMs temps obviously rise more and I don't know how to counter it, I hope it's better when I put it in my case but I really want to know how far I can go testing wise and I can't find a max temp anywhere..

**: Manged to get 3.8 GHz stable at 1.28v, haven't tried going there with offset and it might be possible to go lower (was unstable at 1.26v and haven't tried anything in between). However I find myself at the thermal limits. 78c for the VRMs is really pushing it since I have no clue how far they can go, it makes me super uncomfortable. Also 79c on the hottest core, but I'm willing to go up to 85c on the CPU during stress testing. I'm going to attempt to increase the fan speeds to see if I can get the temps down further but otherwise I think I'm at the end of my journey for a while. I can't really get a high end cooler yet, unfortunately.. I guess I'll try pushing for 4.0-4.2 but I doubt I'll hit those at 1.28v, then I'll swap in my E5-1650 and see how it compares!

I've learned a lot about overclocking in the last week and it's been very interesting, I've gone more in depth on a lot of things you often read about when reading about overclocking and I've explored a lot of settings in my BIOS too!

If you have anything to add after reading my post, please do! I really want to push this thing as far as it can (safely!) go in my limited system, so any more tips and other advice is very much appreciated. Especially if you think you know what the limits of my VRMs are, hehe.

I really hope that at the end of tomorrow I have my E5-1650 up and running and can finally start using it for desktop things!


----------



## tbob22

This board is interesting:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/desktop-motherboard-new-X79-motherboard-LGA-2011-support-REG-ECC-server-memory-All-solid-boards-free/32747566654.html

It's the only generic board I've seen with heatsinks on the VRM's. I'm sure it has very limited overclocking capabilities (if any) but it could be interesting for chips like the E5-2670. Although with e5 v3 and v4 chips available and decent x99 board available for only a bit more it may not make much sense.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks everyone for your continuing input.

It's looking like my job will start from November, and I now have a whole 2mb/s to play with online, so I am kinda back into this. Not that I will be able to to solve it myself, necessarily, but I can't do **** if I can't read or buy anything.

Onward and upward


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice one tb@tbob22, I'm slightly concerned about those AGP slots though









Good comparison @dagget3450. Slow min FPS, but the average is certainly OK. How long did those FPS drop last? Did it actually feel overall choppy, or was it just a few stutters now and then?

I will try contacting a few of those Chinese OEMs to see if they would explain WHY we're unable to hack a workaround for the clockspeeds. I can't remember if I posted this, but a friend of a friend works for Intel and when quizzed [and reading between the lines] implied that there could be a way to circumvent the limitations, but there was no way in hell he'd let on as he quite liked having a career.

Food for thought.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Nice one tb@tbob22, I'm slightly concerned about those AGP slots though


Legacy support!


----------



## tbob22

Wondering if there is an E5 v3 ES equivalent to the QE83 _(1660v2 ES)_. That would make the x99 boards very interesting.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Wondering if there is an E5 v3 ES equivalent to the QE83 _(1660v2 ES)_. That would make the x99 boards very interesting.


Any one here try one of those QE83 CPUs?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Any one here try one of those QE83 CPUs?


I may snag one if I can find another good deal on a board.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I may be selling my super micro and 2683 V3 soon, i have too much tech stuff lol. (also a 3970x+board but that's something else entirely lol) ...
The main reason for the change is the fact that in certain games i have noticed... oddities... with CPU speeds that kill framerate randomly (especially in WoT) ... I ran task manager and CPUz while playing some games and for some reason, under certain loads, the thing goes from the normal 2.3-2.6 GHz, all the way down to 1.2 Ghz . Wat. And it stays that way until I tab out of the game and tab back in and then it goes back to normal. And then the same thing happens at random intervals.
Most games are fine with the xeon but a few like WoT do this ^
so I'll just use my 8370 rig for gaming, it has faster per core (obv, slower all core performance but still lol)


----------



## Hexbyte

This last week and a half has been a huge pain in the ass. This motherboard is honestly really annoying, the timing window you have to get into the BIOS is short and does not sync with the time you have your instructions on the screen, making me boot into Windows unless I spam delete as soon as the screen lights up. It has loads of functions but half of them are useless and then it's lacking some important options, not to mention it freezes for half a minute whenever you hit a lock key (numlock is not on by default in the BIOS, only in Windows).

After testing different clockspeeds for different amounts of active cores and FINALLY getting them all stable it was completely futile because the entire functionality is broken since it never limits itself to your settings. For example, I had 6 cores @4.0 GHz (1.26v stable), 4 cores @4.2 GHz (1.27v stable) and 2 cores @4.4 GHz (1.28v stable) but when you're in Windows and you check your clockspeeds they're all over the place because it can't decide how many cores should be used and at what speeds, resulting in more than 2 cores running at 4.4 GHz and more than 4 cores running at 4.2GHz (both up to 6 cores at a time), it doesn't get enough power to run these so it crashes hard. Making at least 20+ hours of testing completely meaningless.

Now, after finally deciding to call that idea quits, dealing with more unexpected problems such as my CPU throttling down without reaching high tems and setting for only 1 turbo speed I went with 4.0GHz at 1.26v, testing it for hours and hours and it seemed very stable. Then, getting the same voltage to show up with offset vcore caused a lot more trouble. I got it to go slightly over 1.26v when it's under full load and made sure it never dips below (it hits 1.72v and dips somewhere between that and 1.26v sometimes) but I just kept crashing after 30 minutes of testing in OCCT. Since the errors no longer notified me which core was causing the error I figured it might be the RAM which seems to be the case now. IF it is the RAM, which seems to be the case right now as changing its settings affects its time being stable, it won't run stably on its recommended speeds and timings at 1.65v. It won't run at auto settings and auto voltage. It won't run at looser timings and 1.5v or 1.65v. So now I'm running it at 1600MHz, auto settings and 1.65v (it autos to 1.5v with these settings). What really bothers me is that I pass 10 runs in IntelBurnTest with the Very High preset, I pass 8.5 hours of 10 LinX runs with ALL memory taken into account (32 GBs) but after 30 minutes of OCCT it errors out.

I was running at 90 minutes when I left for school with the last RAM settings I wrote about, so I hope it's still running when I come back. If not I might just throw everything out, it's been a horrible experience so far. Maybe I should look into those ECC RAM sticks a little earlier but I want to run at the highest speeds possible since I'm planning on running a RAMDisk (affordable ECC <= 1333 MHz, current RAM is 1600 MHz). If my setup crashes again I could also try running my current RAM at 1333 MHz but it feels like a waste not running it at rated speeds. Gaaah, what a disaster..


----------



## mohiuddin

^can you try different bios version?
Looks more like power consumption limiting issues of the board?


----------



## Hexbyte

I could try a different BIOS but they all come with pros and cons which make me very sceptical, not to mention a lot of people had trouble flashing the newer ones.
Quote:


> - F12: Last non-beta release, does not support newer GPUs (supposedly GPUs with high amounts of VRAM, not sure how much). Was meant for Sandy Bridge E CPUs, this is the reason why I think it makes sense that people had better overclocks with this BIOS.
> 
> - F13m: My version, I don't know which CPU architecture it's for or what the benefits of it are. No patchnotes found.
> 
> - F13p: Last release listed on the Gigabyte website, listed as beta BIOS, supposedly fixes the high VRAM GPU compatibility issue but causes other users to be unable to boot. This BIOS also adds compatibility with Ivy Bridge E CPUs which I think is the reason for making stable Sandy Bridge E overclocks unstable, because I think they have different power schemes?
> 
> - F14e: Not listed on Gigabyte's website, beta BIOS, no patchnotes found.


This is what I figured out before, I can't find what the improvements are from my version to the newest beta driver and the risks seem greater than normal. Not to mention that they're not allowing you to flash back to previous BIOS versions. I found a tool for that but it all seems a bit wonky.

The power consumption limits seem to be bound to a RAM setting called "Performance Enhance" for some reason, changing it from Normal to Turbo or Extreme seems to fix the vcore and clockspeed throttling at least. It still happens very rarely but not as like every few minutes.


----------



## mohiuddin

Once, trying an fx8120 on a 890fx ud5, I had seen this kind of throttling issue, when oc'ed even a little bit. I found some work around to overcome that issue.
Why u can't revert back to older bios.? I thought bios flash is pretty easy now. Even with odd motherboard like xfx x58i, it was pretty easy. Yours one is award bios I guess?
To see whether this is really caused by stupid motherboard power management thing or not , u can see if the throttling is more apparent with increased Vcore but @same clock speed.


----------



## Hexbyte

I can't flash it back because you get a message saying something among the lines of: "The BIOS version you're trying to flash is outdated" or something. Gigabyte actively tries to block you from flashing back once you update to F13p. There is a way around this with a tool that someone made but a lot of people had trouble booting after flashing to F13p too so it kinda scares me to try it. There's also something about different flashing utilities, the board normally flashing through Q-Flash which is in the BIOS but I believe you have to use a Windows application (mFlash?) to flash F13p because the file size is bigger than Q-Flash allows.

I ran up up all the way to 1.32V and I don't think it started throttling more. It would be weird for the board to throttle my settings since you hit 1.265V if you load the optimized defaults, I'm pretty low on on the voltage spectrum here. It only started happening once I tried going higher than 3.8 GHz I think, but all I can really do is guess. I haven't written down all the things that started happening at certain points. The problem is very minimal currently however, I'll show a graph generated by OCCT when I get home, if it does it again that is.


----------



## mohiuddin

Don't it have dual-bios? Doesn't the motherboard have any jumper to override which bios you start up with or which bios you going to flash?
I used windows bios flash tool for that x58 xfx.I flashed may be what.. 20times around...


----------



## Hexbyte

It does have a dual-BIOS, I can switch them with a button on the back. But I'm not sure what I flash a new BIOS to when I do it from within Windows, is it always the one you're currently on?

So I came home, checked the test.. it stopped after 07:49:27, it almost reached 8 hours of testing and then gave an error.. I cried a little on the inside. I feel like if I run the RAM below its specs I might be fine, unless it's really the CPU but there's still a bunch of throttling going on and I don't know why now. I'll add the results generated by OCCT:



Spoiler: OCCT Results



























As you can see, it doesn't overheat, the VRMs are not included but HWMonitor shows me that they never go above 71C either and they've been higher without throttling anything. It doesn't throttle if I set a static vcore either, as far as I know.


----------



## mohiuddin

Wait, if you set static Vcore, it doesn't throttle atall?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> I may be selling my super micro and 2683 V3 soon, i have too much tech stuff lol. (also a 3970x+board but that's something else entirely lol) ...
> The main reason for the change is the fact that in certain games i have noticed... oddities... with CPU speeds that kill framerate randomly (especially in WoT) ... I ran task manager and CPUz while playing some games and for some reason, under certain loads, the thing goes from the normal 2.3-2.6 GHz, all the way down to 1.2 Ghz . Wat. And it stays that way until I tab out of the game and tab back in and then it goes back to normal. And then the same thing happens at random intervals.
> Most games are fine with the xeon but a few like WoT do this ^
> so I'll just use my 8370 rig for gaming, it has faster per core (obv, slower all core performance but still lol)


That is odd yours acts like that. I am very happy with the performance mine gets. Playing games mine remains between 2.6-3.1 (4.5% overclock), honestly I was very impressed how this Xeon kept up with my overclocked 5820K.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Wait, if you set static Vcore, it doesn't throttle atall?


Correct. At higher voltages too. I just checked a few older logs and all the static vcores I put in stayed there with absolutely no throttling or spikes or any other deviation. But with static vcore it completely ignores all my powersaving options.


----------



## mohiuddin

Then,may be power saving options are main culprit?


----------



## Hexbyte

If I understand correctly the powersaving should only kick in when the system is idle, though.. :/
I suppose I could test this after my current test fails.


----------



## mohiuddin

What exact power saving settings?


----------



## Hexbyte

Intel EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep) and C-States (C1E, C3 & C6 if I recall correctly)


----------



## mohiuddin

Can you try by disabling c states.? I know they shouldn't be the cause.


----------



## Masterchief79

Hey guys, was there anything new on the E5-2670 v1? Didn't want to read all 70 pages, hope you understand. I'm currently looking for an upgrade to a 6900K/5960X or a similar, overclockable Xeon alternative because my 2670 is just too slow. It's alright in most games (although it does bottleneck my 980Ti somewhat), the problem is that I wanna get back into benching and extreme overclocking. For clocking and testing older GPUs, like 8800GT's, X1950 Pro etc. I get higher scores even with an 8$ C2D E8400 that's been pushed a bit.
I mean seriously, 8 cores / 16 threads are epic and my PC generally feels as fast as never before (I had a highly overclocked 3770K). But for gaming and especially benching... By now I have the feeling even when all 8 cores are working, the performance isn't that great. In 3DM11 or FireStrike my CPU Score even gets smashed by [email protected]


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can you try by disabling c states.? I know they shouldn't be the cause.


Will do after my test errors out!


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Will do after my test errors out!


Have you tried raising any other voltages?
VCCSA and VTT ?

What CPU and what stepping is it?
I have an E5-1650 hexcore and I had to raise the VCCSA a little bit to get mine stable at 4.3hz.
The C2 stepping I read somewere should stay under 1.2v

I think it was this thread. Maybe check it out and see if anything in there can help you out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_50


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Have you tried raising any other voltages?
> VCCSA and VTT ?
> 
> What CPU and what stepping is it?
> I have an E5-1650 hexcore and I had to raise the VCCSA a little bit to get mine stable at 4.3hz.
> The C2 stepping I read somewere should stay under 1.2v
> 
> I think it was this thread. Maybe check it out and see if anything in there can help you out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_50


I have not tried VCCSA and VTT yet, I have tried everything else in that guide, though (including raising the power limits to max, just to be sure). Going to check those values out tomorrow as I'm going to bed now.

I'm now also running my E5-1650. CPU-Z says Stepping 7, Revision C2 so I'm guessing I'm also on C2, just like you.

You're saying the VCCSA should stay under 1.2v on this thing, did I understand that correctly?

The test is now 7 hours in. I changed my RAM to 1333 MHz, 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5v this time around. We'll see if this is enough to get it stable tomorrow! If it is, I'm tempted to try and go higher with the VCCSA and VTT though, dammit.. more testing


----------



## Hexbyte

Whoops, double post.


----------



## bill1024

You're saying the VCCSA should stay under 1.2v on this thing, did I understand that correctly?

That's what I understand it to be for a C2. There was a post more towards the end of that thread where that was recommended.
Mine became stable under 1.2. so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Hexbyte

It hasn't crashed overnight, 14 hours without errors now. If this ends up working I'll call it quits for a couple of days to catch my sanity (and Star Citizen is free until the end of the month!). After that I'm going to go and tinker with the VCCSA for a while. Other than changing my RAM settings I put my fan profile back to normal, but I doubt that changes any limitations. Also I changed the Performance Enhance setting to Extreme instead of Turbo. And there was HPET which I disabled, people found that it hindered performance on newer systems, perhaps this is useful for you all to check out too. I think this is also the reason I can more accurately see my clockspeeds change in HWMonitor but I could be wrong (I see it hover around 3992 - 4000 MHz, but at least it doesn't seem to throttle anymore)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> That's what I understand it to be for a C2. There was a post more towards the end of that thread where that was recommended.
> Mine became stable under 1.2. so I'm happy with it.


Yep, you definitely want to keep it under 1.2v on VTT and VCCSA for 24/7 use. I think I needed around 1.1v on both to get my memory stable at 2400mhz. When overclocking I found auto on these settings to cause stability issues.


----------



## Hexbyte

Cool, thank you guys for the tips! I'll let you know when I continue pushing the system further but for now I'm going to take a break because I hit 24.5 hours without errors in OCCT! Finally some good news, woohoo!

I'm going to clean up this mess of a room tomorrow and make everything nice and tidy. I'm hitting the sheets for now, though. Good night/day!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Hey guys, was there anything new on the E5-2670 v1? Didn't want to read all 70 pages, hope you understand. I'm currently looking for an upgrade to a 6900K/5960X or a similar, overclockable Xeon alternative because my 2670 is just too slow. It's alright in most games (although it does bottleneck my 980Ti somewhat), the problem is that I wanna get back into benching and extreme overclocking. For clocking and testing older GPUs, like 8800GT's, X1950 Pro etc. I get higher scores even with an 8$ C2D E8400 that's been pushed a bit.
> I mean seriously, 8 cores / 16 threads are epic and my PC generally feels as fast as never before (I had a highly overclocked 3770K). But for gaming and especially benching... By now I have the feeling even when all 8 cores are working, the performance isn't that great. In 3DM11 or FireStrike my CPU Score even gets smashed by [email protected]


It really doesn't make much sense to run a single 2670 with 1650s at around $100 now, when overclocked to around 4.5ghz the 1650 will give about 50% better single threaded (think around 5930k @ 4.2ghz) performance and 20% more multithreaded performance, of course it would need better cooling and will use much more power under load.

In a dual setup the 2670s are great, but single threaded performance is quite poor so they aren't ideal for gaming.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

How good is the e5 2680 v2 ES? 10 core so probably low single thread performance, right? On the other hand, the full version of it has a 3.5 GHz turbo, which should be fine for properly multithreaded games.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-V2-ES-QE4Z-2-8GHz-LGA2011-CPU-Processor-/112182015580?hash=item1a1e91b65c:g:LcIAAOSwMVdYEEkq

I'd also like to share with you the following:

> 1800 CB for $300:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2660-V4-ES-QHZF-2-0GHz-14Core-28T-120W-35M-LGA2011-3-Processor-CPU-/201694391622?hash=item2ef5ec2d46

> 1200 CB for $200:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2630-V4-ES-QK3G-2-2GHz-10Core-25MB-LGA2011-3-85W-Processor-CPU-/112169648123?hash=item1a1dd4fffb:g:EY4AAOSwYIxYBKvg

NOTE: the latter should be QK3G else you don't get the 3.1 GHz turbo! There are at least 2 steppings, the other one being 2.6 turbo or so!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> How good is the e5 2680 v2 ES? 10 core so probably low single thread performance, right? On the other hand, the full version of it has a 3.5 GHz turbo, which should be fine for properly multithreaded games.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-V2-ES-QE4Z-2-8GHz-LGA2011-CPU-Processor-/112182015580?hash=item1a1e91b65c:g:LcIAAOSwMVdYEEkq
> 
> I'd also like to share with you the following:
> 
> > 1800 CB for $300:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2660-V4-ES-QHZF-2-0GHz-14Core-28T-120W-35M-LGA2011-3-Processor-CPU-/201694391622?hash=item2ef5ec2d46
> 
> > 1200 CB for $200:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2630-V4-ES-QK3G-2-2GHz-10Core-25MB-LGA2011-3-85W-Processor-CPU-/112169648123?hash=item1a1dd4fffb:g:EY4AAOSwYIxYBKvg
> 
> NOTE: the latter should be QK3G else you don't get the 3.1 GHz turbo! There are at least 2 steppings, the other one being 2.6 turbo or so!


None of those seem to be too bad. From the looks of it the 2680 v2 gets around 125 in Cinebech ST and 1300 MT, the 2630 v4 will probably produce similar results.

Ballpark comparison _(memory speed, uncore etc can change these quite a bit):_
E5-2670 v1: 110 ST, 1010 MT
E5-1650 @ 4.5ghz: 155 ST, 1160 MT
4770k @ 4.5ghz: 175 ST, 900 MT
x5650 @ 4.5ghz: 135 MT, 1010 MT


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

So similar! Never seen such a comparison, you know. Well, alright, there must be a difference in power consumption, Broadwell leading by a wide margin?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> So similar! Never seen such a comparison, you know. Well, alright, there must be a difference in power consumption, Broadwell leading by a wide margin?


I think the 2680v2 is 115w and the 2630v4 is 85w. Then there are probably some chipset reductions. I would guess around 75-100w savings at full load across the board/cpu in a dual setup, probably much less at idle.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

The 2660 v4 gives 1800 CB at 120W, the 2630 v4 gives 1205 CB at 85W. This is nearly linear scaling. But I mean, can they really be so energy-efficient? Compare to 4930K that would require 4.5GHz for 1200 CB, and that was north of 150W if I understand correctly. Is that a twofold increase in perf/watt or does the exponential increase in power consumption once a CPU is overclocked past a certain frequency and voltage point play a role in this?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> The 2660 v4 gives 1800 CB at 120W, the 2630 v4 gives 1205 CB at 85W. This is nearly linear scaling. But I mean, can they really be so energy-efficient? Compare to 4930K that would require 4.5GHz for 1200 CB, and that was north of 150W if I understand correctly. Is that a twofold increase in perf/watt or does the exponential increase in power consumption once a CPU is overclocked past a certain frequency and voltage point play a role in this?


Yeah, I mean that's the main reason they moved to more cores instead of high clockspeeds, they do much better when applications can take advantage of them and use much less power. Oh yeah, a 4930k at 4.5ghz would easilty clear 150w, maybe even 200w.

My kill-a-watt shows around 130-150w idle, but if i run P95 smallffts it shows over 400w from the wall.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Really thinking about getting one of those Broadwell beasts for parents' PC just coz I to have a 14nm CPU around and because they're so cheap and cold. 85W and 200$ for 1250 CB is some serious bang for buck in my opinion.

Though for myself, if I didn't have the Rampage IV, would get the 14 core / 1800 CB one, well if it could run Battlefield 4 at 3K and / or 4K.








Good for 3ds max and programming, not to mention no need for watercooling!

Edit: Strange fluctuations: watched a video where a 2630 v4 scored 1347 CB!






RAM speed? The uncore is probably locked so what else remains besides RAM.

Wonder what kind of GPU those Broadwells can handle, 106 I guess?

Edit 2: Bad for gaming huh? 970 sitting at 99% though this isn't mutiplayer ofc.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Really thinking about getting one of those Broadwell beasts for parents' PC just coz I to have a 14nm CPU around and because they're so cheap and cold. 85W and 200$ for 1250 CB is some serious bang for buck in my opinion.
> 
> Though for myself, if I didn't have the Rampage IV, would get the 14 core / 1800 CB one, well if it could run Battlefield 4 at 3K and / or 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for 3ds max and programming, not to mention no need for watercooling!
> 
> Edit: Strange fluctuations: watched a video where a 2630 v4 scored 1347 CB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM speed? The uncore is probably locked so what else remains besides RAM.
> 
> Wonder what kind of GPU those Broadwells can handle, 106 I guess?
> 
> Edit 2: Bad for gaming huh? 970 sitting at 99% though this isn't mutiplayer ofc.


Yes, memory speed can make a significant difference. I think going from 1600mhz to 2400mhz on my 2670 jumped up around 60-70 points.

I don't know about bad for gaming. ST performance isn't all that bad. But I'm guessing you could get about same performance with a first gen i7 920 @ 4ghz in most games. I'd be more interested to see how it would do with a multi card configuration or a powerful single card like a 1080.


----------



## Dunxy

Hi everyone
Thought id come throw my 2c in seeing as i just picked up a e5-2680 myself.

Threw it in my gaming system under a h115i with 32gb ddr2 1866 and a 1080.Was running my trusty old i7 3820 @ 4.75 (1.25 BCLK) and took a few baselines before swapping.

In Time Spy and firestrike graphics score near enough to identical, about %30 increase in cpu performance, 30% performance increase all multi threaded aida64 cpu tests.

I MAY have lost a couple of frames in DAYZSA, nothing major.

Picked up about 10fps in bf1 in both SP and MP.I only tested dx11 at the moment, will try dx12 when i get a chance, hopefully will be busy installed water block on my 1080 tonight!

Spewing this chip wont even post with the 1.25 BCLK strap, cab up the bclk itself no worries up to 105 or so, but my board drops lan so no good to me









Im actually very surprised how well it performs even with its low 3.1ghz clock VS my old i7 pushing 5! I dare say it is in for keeps, for now anyway!

I must say it does run pretty hot, hotter than the i7 with 1.4 vcore! 45-55c while playing bf1 with fans on h115 locked on 60%.The i7 would be high 30's low 40's for comparo. The VID on the xeon is only like 1.15.


----------



## duganator

I'm currently running an e5 2660v2 which tops out at 2.5 on all cores and it's bottlenecking my 1070 at 1440p. How much difference would getting a xeon with a higher boost and base clock make?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Point is, if you can get the motherboard -only-, go for it. I paid mine 130€.
> 
> Going xeon means you can go ECC, like my machine, between cpu and ram I spent something like 110€ for an E5-1650 and 16gb of ECC DDR3 memory.
> 
> Coming back to this thread, today something came in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> At default frequency (3.3 GHz) it holds on under stress up to 0.95V, a pretty good starting point...
> 
> So, I decided to see how much could I pull this cpu's neck, and got stable at 4.3GHz @ 1.22V. There is still quite some margin given the voltage, but my cooler (hyper212+) got the cpu into an unsafe 85-86°C area, so I decided to avoid pushing it further up. Still, 30% clock increase is nothing bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ran Cinebench, and it hit quite hard... 1097 points, a good improvement upon my old 1620 which did 770 points at full 4.5Ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, having seen this, and being the usual lucker on cpus, I think I will just roll it back to 4 GHz and see what vcore I can run it stable daily.


My old x58-ud5 with [email protected] pulls over 950 points in cinebench...


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm currently running an e5 2660v2 which tops out at 2.5 on all cores and it's bottlenecking my 1070 at 1440p. How much difference would getting a xeon with a higher boost and base clock make?


If you game get 1650/1660.


----------



## Hexbyte

I think I'm just going to keep my 1650 at 4.0 for the time being. I don't really have time to play with it anymore unfortunately. My PC froze about 3 times in the last week and I increased the vcore offset by +0.01v everytime, so I'm currently at -0.06v. Hoping for it to be stable now. It's pulling up to 1.296v during heavy stresstesting and down to 0.804v at idle with programs like Chrome and Discord open.


----------



## gofasterstripes

That idle voltage is extremely low, are you sure it's not causing you a problem?

What is the stock vs your current idle speed?


----------



## Hexbyte

Not a 100% sure..









Idle speed is still 1200 MHz like it is on stock. It runs 1200 MHz idle at 0.708v, (0.840v by default) the problem is that sometimes it speeds up for lighter tasks and that's when it freezes so I'm increasing the offset by 0.01v everytime it does so. It runs games or idles on desktop for hours, but it did so too before it froze, hehe.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Can you set a fixed voltage?

If so, you could try 1.296 fixed, or something that delivers >= 1.296 at all speeds to see if the transition is your stability issue. You're talking about this chip, right?


----------



## Hexbyte

There's no need to test full load or complete idle voltages anymore. If it was always idle 0.708v would be enough. If it was always at full load at 4.0 GHz, 1.26v would be enough (24,5h stable at fixed 1.26v), the problem is when it's somewhere in between, which is really hard to test, unless there's tests for that too that I don't know of? I really wish I could control the low and the high end with separate offset voltages :[

Yes, I'm talking about that chip.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I think we're talking about the same things.

Try running fixed at 1.26 (or whatever gives you the same software reading at load). I don't think you *have* to use offset, only if you are having trouble keeping the temps down at idle. It honestly won't make much difference, the power draw is due to the number of gates active and the square of the frequency, in other words the idle power will hardly change and the loaded power won't change, obviously. Seeing as you're well below Intel's own spec (1.35vcc max), you could just leave it on that [fixed] voltage forever. You may have to use some degree of VDroop compensation on the motherboard to get those voltages to stay stable between 0% load at 1.2GHz and 100% at 4.0


----------



## Hexbyte

Huh, I didn't know that. I guess I'll try that if this freezes again, otherwise I guess there's not much of a point changing. Unless keeping it at 1.26v actually saves power in the long run? I believe I should be able to check this (albeit not very accurately) under the powers tab in HWMonitor, correct?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Probably. What motherboard are you using? Not all of them report accurate figures. If it's a Gigabyte board you maybe* can use EnergySaver to report the actual power consumption.




You don't actually need to check though, your power consumption is governed by the voltage an frequency, so if you have the same load voltage and the same frequency you will have the same power consumption.

*if it supports your board


----------



## Hexbyte

I'm using a Gigabyte X79 UD5. But if that's the case then shouldn't 1200 MHz at 0.804v result in much lower power consumption? Because that's the point.


----------



## gofasterstripes

As a percentage, perhaps, but as an absoloute value - no. Look at the pictures above:

1.376v, 100% load, 4.3GHz - 155w
1.376v 10% load [4.6GHz] - 15w [would be less at 4.3]

Having more cores doing more is drawing far more power than just one running flat out.

or on my system now -
1.28v, 100% load - 4GHz - circa 100w
1.28v 5% load - 2.4GHz - circa 5w

Even if it should be idling at 1.6GHz @ .9v [circa 2-3w?], [IIRC] this chip is now idling at
5W at 1.28/2.4GHz, idle power consumption isn't really very significant for these systems.


----------



## Hexbyte

Ah, gotcha.. I guess I did a bunch of testing for nothing then, heh. Thank you for explaining!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Graag gedaan*

*English: HTH


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> If you game get 1650/1660.


I already have a 3930k, I wanted one PC to stream and game from and the 6 core wasn't enough


----------



## BrothahHeffay

My MSI big bang xpII came in and it has some bent pics, when i have a heat sink installed the pressure on the bent pins doesnt allow pc to post with more than 3 dimms installed...

I also dont have the option to overclock my e5 1650 i just got, like the only option is "auto" for the multiplier... Please help!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I already have a 3930k, I wanted one PC to stream and game from and the 6 core wasn't enough


Was it overclocked? A 3930k @ ~4.5ghz is about equal to a 2660v2 at stock in multithreaded performance. Of course, it would pull probably twice and much power at load, but it certainly wouldn't bottleneck that 1070 in games that only use 2-8 threads. You'd be looking at a 50-60% increase in singlethreaded performance over the 2660v2.


----------



## duganator

I had it at 4.6, it was struggling streaming and gaming at the same time, the 10 core is quite a bit better in that respect. I'm really debating picking up a 12 core that does over 3 GHz to see if that helps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Was it overclocked? A 3930k @ ~4.5ghz is about equal to a 2660v2 at stock in multithreaded performance. Of course, it would pull probably twice and much power at load, but it certainly wouldn't bottleneck that 1070 in games that only use 2-8 threads. You'd be looking at a 50-60% increase in singlethreaded performance over the 2660v2.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrothahHeffay*
> 
> My MSI big bang xpII came in and it has some bent pics, when i have a heat sink installed the pressure on the bent pins doesnt allow pc to post with more than 3 dimms installed...
> 
> I also dont have the option to overclock my e5 1650 i just got, like the only option is "auto" for the multiplier... Please help!


Is Turbo, EIST speedstep turned on? I would turn them on and see what happens.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrothahHeffay*
> 
> My MSI big bang xpII came in and it has some bent pics, when i have a heat sink installed the pressure on the bent pins doesnt allow pc to post with more than 3 dimms installed...
> 
> I also dont have the option to overclock my e5 1650 i just got, like the only option is "auto" for the multiplier... Please help!


The pins on these sockets always scare the hell out of me. I'm so used to my 1090T having the pins on the CPU, I once dropped it and had to straighten a lot of pins and there was no problem, I just don't feel like I can do the same thing on these boards..

What I'm used to with MSI is that you have to change a diffeent option before they allow you to change multipliers, perhaps this is the case for your board too?


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

https://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1478684622903_41&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&search_type=0&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=1660%20v4&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PR895

https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm

https://world.taobao.com/item/541418305077.htm

https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fworld.taobao.com%2Fitem%2F538056540574.htm%23detail&edit-text=&act=url

1660 v4 8-core, may be unlocked, is this the 1680 v2 dream finally come true? *Note* how there are no Haswell versions, they cost 3-4 times as much, these are only Broadwells!

For $400.. eh?


----------



## MrKoala

Where does it say it's unlocked?


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

https://hardforum.com/threads/e5-16xx-v3-xeons.1886863/

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oooh, this is good news, I think


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1478684622903_41&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&search_type=0&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=1660%20v4&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PR895
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/541418305077.htm
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fworld.taobao.com%2Fitem%2F538056540574.htm%23detail&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> 1660 v4 8-core, may be unlocked, is this the 1680 v2 dream finally come true? *Note* how there are no Haswell versions, they cost 3-4 times as much, these are only Broadwells!
> 
> For $400.. eh?


V4 16xx Xeons are locked


----------



## Hexbyte

Aaaaand the good news is gone! Unless there's indeed some samples that are unlocked..

In other news, my PC crashed again so I'm trying out the static 1.26v again, the power draw does seem about the same if not lower. I guess nothing of value (other than a lot of time) is lost!

...I just crashed at a static 1.26v.. I don't understand, I guess it's still not getting enough power for idle? It was literally stable for 24,5h under full load.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1478684622903_41&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&search_type=0&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=1660%20v4&callback=__jsonp_cb&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PR895
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/541418305077.htm
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/537654479219.htm
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fworld.taobao.com%2Fitem%2F538056540574.htm%23detail&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> 1660 v4 8-core, may be unlocked, is this the 1680 v2 dream finally come true? *Note* how there are no Haswell versions, they cost 3-4 times as much, these are only Broadwells!
> 
> For $400.. eh?


Those links don't seem to work for me. Even if that is locked, at $400 that would be a very good value, it is almost identical to a 6900k. Cinebench R15 scores are around 165 ST and 1660 MT.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> V4 16xx Xeons are locked


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2#post-38424993

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2#post-38507924


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2#post-38424993
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2#post-38507924


Interesting, that would make quite a nice setup with a good balance between ST and MT performance on a budget, assuming one can find the chips and they aren't too buggy.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Those links don't seem to work for me. Even if that is locked, at $400 that would be a very good value, it is almost identical to a 6900k. Cinebench R15 scores are around 165 ST and 1660 MT.


Must be redirection protection of sorts, sigh.

Here's how to find the lots: go to taobao, search for "1660 v4", then look for those that cost around 3000 - they are the ones we're looking for. The "real" ones, not ES, cost about 8000, but they may be locked, we don't know. I might get one to test









There is a cinebench screenshot in on of the lots' descriptions, it reads 1440 MT, that's at stock. Yours above is OC amirite?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Must be redirection protection of sorts, sigh.
> 
> Here's how to find the lots: go to taobao, search for "1660 v4", then look for those that cost around 3000 - they are the ones we're looking for. The "real" ones, not ES, cost about 8000, but they may be locked, we don't know. I might get one to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a cinebench screenshot in on of the lots' descriptions, it reads 1440 MT, that's at stock. Yours above is OC amirite?


Got it, I see them now. How reliable is ordering something off of a site like that? I'd guess you'd have to pay some kind of international shipping and import fees? I'd be temped to wait and see if they show up on ebay.

I was just going by 6900k scores as they are very similar. A good overclock on a 6900k should get around 2000 MT. It could be 1440 if they are running slower memory or if the ES has a lower stock clock.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, I've zero knowledge on the subject to be honest with you, but Google translate reveals that the seller accepts paypal and ships internationally, so I guess we just need to contact them and request about shipping to a precise location. Yeah, indeed, nothing on ebay, that's what's weird.

They also got other 16-series v4, those are the offers that start at around 1500 or so, and contain a list of CPU models in the description. But, those aren't nearly as cost-effective options as this one, based upon my research of that site.

"Good overclock" how high is that? In the Anandtech forums "unlocker-or-not" post that I've linked to above, the OP shows a score of 1657 CB at 4 GHz, how much further can you go with 14nm? I've watched a vid on youtube once that basically claimed 4.2 was the top. Or do the memory and uncore speeds also play a role in this?


----------



## MrKoala

When purchasing stuff from Taobao outside China, going through an agent is usually easier, but that does rise the price a bit.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Well, I've zero knowledge on the subject to be honest with you, but Google translate reveals that the seller accepts paypal and ships internationally, so I guess we just need to contact them and request about shipping to a precise location. Yeah, indeed, nothing on ebay, that's what's weird.
> 
> They also got other 16-series v4, those are the offers that start at around 1500 or so, and contain a list of CPU models in the description. But, those aren't nearly as cost-effective options as this one, based upon my research of that site.
> 
> "Good overclock" how high is that? In the Anandtech forums "unlocker-or-not" post that I've linked to above, the OP shows a score of 1657 CB at 4 GHz, how much further can you go with 14nm? I've watched a vid on youtube once that basically claimed 4.2 was the top. Or do the memory and uncore speeds also play a role in this?


Sorry, I was misreading some results. The 6900k gets around 1800cb at 4.5ghz, but those kind of clocks really aren't feasible for 24/7 use on these chips unless you get golden chip or something. Memory does play a pretty big role in CB scores.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Yeah I mean 1660 is what I get by extrapolating the 1420 score from the TaoBao lot description, and that coincides with the results achieved in the Anandtech discussion linked to above. Regardless, that can't be deemed bad at all can it? Now what is the single-thread score for Broadwell at 4 GHz? If it's anywhere near 160, heck even 150, that's a double win.

Who's going to be the guinea pig?

Also I'd like to call out for Mr Too Short and his 1680 v2 for their Cinebench scores. OK that was at 5 GHz, which isn't something we're going to try with this Broadwell ES chip, but there's been an IPC increase anyway.

Edit: I also wonder if it's possible to use the single core turbo feature on these ES Xeons? Where you select a core and it turbos higher than the rest.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Yeah I mean 1660 is what I get by extrapolating the 1420 score from the TaoBao lot description, and that coincides with the results achieved in the Anandtech discussion linked to above. Regardless, that can't be deemed bad at all can it? Now what is the single-thread score for Broadwell at 4 GHz? If it's anywhere near 160, heck even 150, that's a double win.
> 
> Who's going to be the guinea pig?
> 
> Also I'd like to call out for Mr Too Short and his 1680 v2 for their Cinebench scores. OK that was at 5 GHz, which isn't something we're going to try with this Broadwell ES chip, but there's been an IPC increase anyway.
> 
> Edit: I also wonder if it's possible to use the single core turbo feature on these ES Xeons? Where you select a core and it turbos higher than the rest.


You can see how the 6900k performs in cinebench here:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10337/the-intel-broadwell-e-review-core-i7-6950x-6900k-6850k-and-6800k-tested-up-to-10-cores/6

The 1660 v4 should be very similar.

A stock 1660v4 at stock (3.8ghz turbo) should give similar performance as a 1680v2 at around 4.4ghz or so depending on memory speeds, etc. The ES may not perform as well.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

1680 v2 for $515, which is more expensive than that 1660 v4

https://world.taobao.com/item/536002276632.htm#detail

Search for "1680 v2" and look for prices around 3500.

Edit: Are 16XX v3 ES unlocked? The retail ones are, what about the ES?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> 1680 v2 for $515, which is more expensive than that 1660 v4
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536002276632.htm#detail
> 
> Search for "1680 v2" and look for prices around 3500.
> 
> Edit: Are 16XX v3 ES unlocked? The retail ones are, what about the ES?


Damn. I would have bought that v2 if I'd known it was that cheap, I just bought a 5960x


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> 1680 v2 for $515, which is more expensive than that 1660 v4
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536002276632.htm#detail
> 
> Search for "1680 v2" and look for prices around 3500.
> 
> Edit: Are 16XX v3 ES unlocked? The retail ones are, what about the ES?


That's a very solid price for the 1680v2. Considering that they clock better than the newer chips on average, the overclocked performance would probably end up being similar.

Not sure about the 16xx v3 ES chips, I'd guess they are unlocked though.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Damn. I would have bought that v2 if I'd known it was that cheap, I just bought a 5960x


Better the 1660 v4 ES that I've described above. Yeah, I'd newer buy a new CPU for $1000, given the difference to the resale value.

Now look at this guys: (beware, the seller only appears to have 2 jewel rating, compared to a few others that have 5 jewels):

https://world.taobao.com/item/520401854398.htm

Copy the link as plain text and paste it into the address field, should bypass the protection.

1660 v3 ***ES*** $270 sweet Jesus!


----------



## duganator

I got an es 5960x plus motherboard for $600 shipped. I would never drop $1k on a CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Better the 1660 v4 ES that I've described above. Yeah, I'd newer buy a new CPU for $1000, given the difference to the resale value.
> 
> Now look at this guys: (beware, the seller only appears to have 2 jewel rating, compared to a few others that have 5 jewels):
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/520401854398.htm
> 
> Copy the link as plain text and paste it into the address field, should bypass the protection.
> 
> 1660 v3 ***ES*** $270 sweet Jesus!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> 1680 v2 for $515, which is more expensive than that 1660 v4
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/536002276632.htm#detail
> 
> Search for "1680 v2" and look for prices around 3500.
> 
> Edit: Are 16XX v3 ES unlocked? The retail ones are, what about the ES?


Damn. I would have bought that v2 if I'd known it was that cheap, I


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

the 1660 v3 ES is *QEYZ* for reference

https://hardforum.com/threads/xeon-1660-v3-8-core-3ghz-qeyz-close-to-5960x.1902924/

*Locked*

Quote:


> Just to comment, I own both a retail E5-1660v3 (currently running at 4.2 GHZ at 42 multiplier), and a E5-1650v3 which I can run at 4.4 with a multiplier of 44. So I can state they are multiplier unlocked and OC quite easy.
> 
> I will also add, I just recently sent back an E5-1650v4 I ordered (Broadwell-E) that did NOT overclock via multiplier. Not sure if it is just a premature BIOS, or actually locked chip. But regardless what I set the multiplier to, it always ran at 3.6 (36 multi).
> 
> All on an Asus X99-E WS USB 3.1


So to recap

16** v3 RETAIL unlocked

16** v3 ES locked

16** v4 RETAIL locked

16** v4 ES *seemingly* unlocked


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Yeah, I'd newer buy a new CPU for $1000, given the difference to the resale value.


Actually, I'd expect the 1680v2 to keep its value for quite a while yet. Maybe even longer than the newer chips. They still regularly sell for $600-800.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> 16** v3 ES locked


Well, that's too bad. Still quite good at that price.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Obligatory QE83 ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-i7-4930K-CPU-3-4GHz-6-Core-130W-X79-Overclockable-QE83-ES-/351830761245?hash=item51eabf5f1d:g:AnwAAOSw-kdXzjMX

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-2687W-V2-ES-QE83-3-4Ghz-6-Core-15MB-LGA2011-130W-Close-to-i7-4960x/162100562943?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D674754e472f047c99d742cf6b484f288%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D351830761245

Was just searching around for my stuff.

Never cease to amaze me when it's called "2687w v2"!


----------



## Kalistoval

Guys bam!...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Be a man, show us the single thread scores!

Good job and glad for you of course!


----------



## gofasterstripes

This is some good news - thanks for your work guys


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Obligatory QE83 ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-i7-4930K-CPU-3-4GHz-6-Core-130W-X79-Overclockable-QE83-ES-/351830761245?hash=item51eabf5f1d:g:AnwAAOSw-kdXzjMX
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-2687W-V2-ES-QE83-3-4Ghz-6-Core-15MB-LGA2011-130W-Close-to-i7-4960x/162100562943?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D674754e472f047c99d742cf6b484f288%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D351830761245
> 
> Was just searching around for my stuff.
> 
> Never cease to amaze me when it's called "2687w v2"!


Where is everyone that bought the QE83's? I've been seeing them selling. Would be interesting to see how they clock versus the retail 1650/60 v2 or 4930k.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I may order the 1660 v4 ES later on if I don't stumble across a 5820K in some form that will be considerably cheaper.

SR1AT 3333C417 good batch # and stepping for a 4930K?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> I may order the 1660 v4 ES later on if I don't stumble across a 5820K in some form that will be considerably cheaper.
> 
> SR1AT 3333C417 good batch # and stepping for a 4930K?


Last two numbers apparently need to be under 15 if you can, but 17 seems ok.



*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/picking-cpus-by-batch-cherry-picking.157547/*


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Last two numbers apparently need to be under 15 if you can, but 17 seems ok.
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/picking-cpus-by-batch-cherry-picking.157547/*


That's what they say, but I've found that the letter (A, B, C, etc, they call it stepping there) seems to matter more. I've had a few that were in the low teens and one under 10 (1366 xeons) and they really didn't seem to clock any better than higher number chips. Maybe they would have under extreme cooling, but I only had them on air.


----------



## Kalistoval

I've got some E3-12xx v3 cpu's :} oh and a super duper cool QGEF 2.6 v3 C0 stepping aka E5 2697 v3 2.6Ghz


----------



## tbob22

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-ES-QE83-E5-2687-V2-3-4GHz-6-Core-CPU-/252639014545

Quite a good price. I'd pick it up, but have too much stuff going on right now.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-ES-QE83-E5-2687-V2-3-4GHz-6-Core-CPU-/252639014545
> 
> Quite a good price. I'd pick it up, but have too much stuff going on right now.


If anyone in the Houston area is looking for socket 2011-3 and 1150 let me know I have some I deliver







.


----------



## czin125

https://www.sabrepc.com/intel-cm8064401725600-xeon-e5-1686-v3-2-6ghz-lga2011-12-core-server-cpu-tray.html
Is this unlocked? Does anyone have this?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> https://www.sabrepc.com/intel-cm8064401725600-xeon-e5-1686-v3-2-6ghz-lga2011-12-core-server-cpu-tray.html
> Is this unlocked? Does anyone have this?


They aren't real, at least nobody has seen one. That website won't sell you one, I've already tried.


----------



## Hexbyte

I still freeze up occasionally, having C states enables really is tough but I just can't afford to have it run at full speed all the time. :[

I increased VTT and VSCAA to 1.15v from 1.1v, Vcore up to 1.29v and still it crashes when doing light tasks. I wish I could give it more power when it's doing light tasks because I don't think it needs more when it's fully idle and certainly not under heavier loads. I clocked it down to 3.9 GHz now, maybe it'll have less trouble transitioning power-wise.


----------



## custom90gt

Hey,
I just wanted to say thanks to everyone in this thread, it's been very informative. I went with a cheap E5-2630 V4 ($145 shipped) for my build (yeah I know it's not unlocked or anything). It was a fun build and is able to transcode 4k videos via plex without issue.


----------



## deadsmiley

I got a Gigabyte X79-UD3 for $69.78 off ebay. Picked up an E5-1650 V1 off ebay as well for $99.88. Already had 16GB Corsair Vengance DDR3-2400. It's running at 4.5GHz without issues. VERY cheap and powerful system.


----------



## Hexbyte

Wow, that's an amazing price for an X79 motherboard.. I'm jealous


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Wow, that's an amazing price for an X79 motherboard.. I'm jealous


It was sold as Untested, for Parts. I took a chance!


----------



## iinversion

That's surprising. Usually untested for parts actually means tested and don't work.


----------



## Hexbyte

Ah I see. At what vcore are you running 4.5 GHz?


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> That's surprising. Usually untested for parts actually means tested and don't work.


I am 2 for 3. One of my purchases was indeed dead. Another was marked as not working, but could boot into Linux. That one was an X58 Rampage II Extreme and they only thing really wrong with it was the system was (it was complete with case minus the side panel) was filthy. I cleaned it up and gave it to a friend who was running a old P4 3.0GHz with 2GB RAM. Yeah, he was pretty pleased. Came with a case, 256GB SSD, 750w PSU, GTX 275, i7-920, upgraded to X5687 (quad core, 3.6GHz 3.87 boost), upgraded from 6GB to 12GB and put a fresh Win 7 install on it. Got the whole thing before refurb for $215 shipped. Deals are out there. It's kind of a hobby of mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Ah I see. At what vcore are you running 4.5 GHz?


1.345v

I had to enable LLC to keep the voltage from drooping. I could get into Windows at 4.7GHz, but it wasn't stable with IBT. 4.5GHz is rock solid.


----------



## Hexbyte

Ooh, that's pretty good. I might be able to go higher than what I'm at now, I tested mine for much lower vcore but it kept crashing when switching power saving states. Now it's at 1.31v and still on 4.0 GHz.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Ooh, that's pretty good. I might be able to go higher than what I'm at now, I tested mine for much lower vcore but it kept crashing when switching power saving states. Now it's at 1.31v and still on 4.0 GHz.


You might. I found that 4.5GHz was my hard limit. No amount of additional voltage could get it stable higher. I am using Auto for CPU voltage and it puts it at 1.345v. BUT, when putting the CPU under load the voltage would droop to around 1.21v. Not good. After some reading I figured I would try LLC at Extreme and this did the trick. So when the CPU is at idle the voltage drops all the way down to 0.8xx which is pretty nice. I have had no issues with ITB, DOOM, MechWarrrior Online or WoW with these settings. The CPU gets to low 70's with IBT and hovers around 50 while gaming. I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Hexbyte

That seems to be the limit on most of these chips, the ones I've seen anyway. I found that Extreme LLC pushes your Vcore beyond what you put in (which I guess is not applicable since yours is on auto) so I tend to keep it on High or Turbo, I can't quite remember which one it was. Maybe I'll start tinkering with it again soon, hehe.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> That seems to be the limit on most of these chips, the ones I've seen anyway. I found that Extreme LLC pushes your Vcore beyond what you put in (which I guess is not applicable since yours is on auto) so I tend to keep it on High or Turbo, I can't quite remember which one it was. Maybe I'll start tinkering with it again soon, hehe.


I tried a manual setting for Vcore and enabled LLC and got the same thing. Core voltage went higher than needed. I decided to try Auto and then LLC and it seems to be working well. I haven't tried anything other than the Extreme setting.


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> ...
> 1.345v
> 
> I had to enable LLC to keep the voltage from drooping. I could get into Windows at 4.7GHz, but it wasn't stable with IBT. 4.5GHz is rock solid.


interesting... i got a 1660 on the UD3 as well and mine starts to get stable at 4.5 (45x100) also exactly @ 1.345V

however, when running 4.5 using 1.25 Strap and 36 multiplier ( *and lowering CPU PLL to 1.6V or less otherwise it won't POST on 1.25 Strap*) i can lower the Vcore to 1.33V and it is still rock solid.

Could you please be so kind and test if your Xeon on the UD3 behaves the same?

That would be really helpful.

Also i can't even get into Windows on any OC higher than 4.5 even with 1.4+ Vcore, which is unusual for these chips i think.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorAsBest*
> 
> interesting... i got a 1660 on the UD3 as well and mine starts to get stable at 4.5 (45x100) also exactly @ 1.345V
> 
> however, when running 4.5 using 1.25 Strap and 36 multiplier ( *and lowering CPU PLL to 1.6V or less otherwise it won't POST on 1.25 Strap*) i can lower the Vcore to 1.33V and it is still rock solid.
> 
> Could you please be so kind and test if your Xeon on the UD3 behaves the same?
> 
> That would be really helpful.
> 
> Also i can't even get into Windows on any OC higher than 4.5 even with 1.4+ Vcore, which is unusual for these chips i think.


I could not get the UD3 to post with the 1.25 Strap and 36 multiplier. I really don't understand Strap, so any info on that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bill1024

There is some good info here in this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_50


----------



## x2Xeons

So I have x2 2670s on a EP2C602. I am fairly certain that its bottle necking me on a game I been playing. Just wondering what the smartest solution to this would be?
1. Wait for DX12?
2. Get different xeons with better single core performance?
3. Overclock the 2670? From what I have been reading its a bit of work and the gains are not that big. Unless I have been reading outdated info.

Help would really be appreciated.


----------



## duganator

It really depends on the games you're playing. Even my 3930k was holding me back in battlefield one at 4.4 GHz. I ended up going for a 5960x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> So I have x2 2670s on a EP2C602. I am fairly certain that its bottle necking me on a game I been playing. Just wondering what the smartest solution to this would be?
> 1. Wait for DX12?
> 2. Get different xeons with better single core performance?
> 3. Overclock the 2670? From what I have been reading its a bit of work and the gains are not that big. Unless I have been reading outdated info.
> 
> Help would really be appreciated.


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> It really depends on the games you're playing. Even my 3930k was holding me back in battlefield one at 4.4 GHz. I ended up going for a 5960x


I only play squad.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> It really depends on the games you're playing. Even my 3930k was holding me back in battlefield one at 4.4 GHz. I ended up going for a 5960x


I was playing Battlefield 1 last night with the E5-1650 clocked at 4.2GHz and a GTX 1070 maxed out at 1080p. The six cores were evenly loaded at around 40-50% usage. How is a 3930K holding you back?


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> It really depends on the games you're playing. Even my 3930k was holding me back in battlefield one at 4.4 GHz. I ended up going for a 5960x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I was playing Battlefield 1 last night with the E5-1650 clocked at 4.2GHz and a GTX 1070 maxed out at 1080p. The six cores were evenly loaded at around 40-50% usage. How is a 3930K holding you back?


Would you suggest the dual 1650 vs the dual 2670?

Squad only uses 3 cores for me(thats 11% CPU usage) since its a very heavy single core game.


----------



## Moparman

The E5-1xxx can only be used in single cpu boards. not dual socket.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> Would you suggest the dual 1650 vs the dual 2570?


No sir. Can't use 2x 1650's








Quote:


> Squad only uses 3 cores for me(thats 11% CPU usage) since its a very heavy single core game.


Looks like an interesting game. I haven't played it.
Let me clarify that I wasn't picking on you. I was just curious about your setup and what you were using it for.


----------



## x2Xeons

So whats a good suggestion for me? I really want to keep a dual cpu setup. Whats something better than the 2670 that I can replace it with? Something with a higher clock speed.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> So whats a good suggestion for me? I really want to keep a dual cpu setup. Whats something better than the 2670 that I can replace it with? Something with a higher clock speed.


Holy Crap! Those are 10 core Xeons. And you have two of them.









I think you are right about the single core speed. I looked up your motherboard and there seems to be a more than one version of it. I am going to assume they are all pretty similar and that this server board does not offer any type of overclocking.

That being said, there are options.

If you want to stay with 10 cores/CPU then the E5-2680 V2 at 3.6GHz
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2680%20v2.html

If you are willing to lose 2 cores/CPU then you could go with the E5-2667 V2, E5-2673 V2 or E5-2687W V2, all of which hit 4.0GHz.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2667%20v2.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2673%20v2.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2687W%20v2.html

E5-2690 V2 (10 Core @ 2.8GHz, 3.6GHz boost) is $118.99 on eBay, but you only gain about 300MHz
E5-2667 V2 (8 Core @ 3.3GHz, 4.0GHz boost) is $379.10 on eBay.

This could get pricey. Might be better to build a gaming computer and leave your workstation alone?


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Holy Crap! Those are 10 core Xeons. And you have two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about the single core speed. I looked up your motherboard and there seems to be a more than one version of it. I am going to assume they are all pretty similar and that this server board does not offer any type of overclocking.
> 
> That being said, there are options.
> 
> If you want to stay with 10 cores/CPU then the E5-2680 V2 at 3.6GHz
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2680%20v2.html
> 
> If you are willing to lose 2 cores/CPU then you could go with the E5-2667 V2, E5-2673 V2 or E5-2687W V2, all of which hit 4.0GHz.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2667%20v2.html
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2673%20v2.html
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2687W%20v2.html
> 
> E5-2690 V2 (10 Core @ 2.8GHz, 3.6GHz boost) is $118.99 on eBay, but you only gain about 300MHz
> E5-2667 V2 (8 Core @ 3.3GHz, 4.0GHz boost) is $379.10 on eBay.
> 
> This could get pricey. Might be better to build a gaming computer and leave your workstation alone?


I am on the V1
https://ark.intel.com/products/64595/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2670-20M-Cache-2_60-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI
So its 8 cores/16 threads so since I got two its 16 cores/32 threads.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> I am on the V1
> https://ark.intel.com/products/64595/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2670-20M-Cache-2_60-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI
> So its 8 cores/16 threads so since I got two its 16 cores/32 threads.


What is the full model number of your motherboard? Here is what I found for the base model number:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157350
Note that in the specs is says V2 for CPU support. Of course I would look at the actual motherboard manual before I made this jump.

If you can use the V2 versions of the Xeons that would be great. If it were me, I would move to E5-2667 V2, E5-2673 V2 or E5-2687W V2. 4.0GHz will be a big step up from 3.3GHz.

Looks like you CAN use V2 series Xeons. w00t!
http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EP2C602#Specifications


----------



## duganator

I'm playing at 1440p 144hz, it really stresses cpus. I never played it after the patch with that CPU though, maybe that helped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I was playing Battlefield 1 last night with the E5-1650 clocked at 4.2GHz and a GTX 1070 maxed out at 1080p. The six cores were evenly loaded at around 40-50% usage. How is a 3930K holding you back?


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm playing at 1440p 144hz, it really stresses cpus. I never played it after the patch with that CPU though, maybe that helped


Yeah, I can see that. I am running 1080p so my setup is overkill for that. I would like to move to 1440p 144Hz.


----------



## deadsmiley

*double post*


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> What is the full model number of your motherboard? Here is what I found for the base model number:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157350
> Note that in the specs is says V2 for CPU support. Of course I would look at the actual motherboard manual before I made this jump.
> 
> If you can use the V2 versions of the Xeons that would be great. If it were me, I would move to E5-2667 V2, E5-2673 V2 or E5-2687W V2. 4.0GHz will be a big step up from 3.3GHz.
> 
> Looks like you CAN use V2 series Xeons. w00t!
> http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EP2C602#Specifications


Oh **** that awesome. Looked at the CPU suggestions you mentioned at they start from $800 used and up on ebay. Its nice to know that I have upgrade options, but do not have the extra $ atm for that. 4.0Ghz would be insane. Would solve all my issues.

Also its 2.6Ghz not 3.3. I never hit the turbo mode since my processor never thinks it needs it since it only uses 3 cores when I game.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> Oh **** that awesome. Looked at the CPU suggestions you mentioned at they start from $800 used and up on ebay. Its nice to know that I have upgrade options, but do not have the extra $ atm for that. 4.0Ghz would be insane. Would solve all my issues.


Sometimes you can catch an auction instead of a buy it now and snipe it. Good luck buddy!


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Sometimes you can catch an auction instead of a buy it now and snipe it. Good luck buddy!


Ya. Thanks a million man. Opened up a lot of possibilities I didn't know I had.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2Xeons*
> 
> Ya. Thanks a million man. Opened up a lot of possibilities I didn't know I had.


Hey, you can get a E5-2690 V1 (Turbo up to 3.8GHz on one core) version that is a lot cheaper. Not as fast but still an upgrade. Several on ebay for under $180/each.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2690-SR0L0-2-90GHZ-20MB-8-GT-s-Eight-Core-CPU-GRADE-A-/182367569959?hash=item2a75f44827:g:AukAAOSwEzxYOiDb

Note that the V1 is Sandy Bridge and V2 is Ivy Bridge. Ivy Bridge is a tad faster at the same clock speed.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> It was sold as Untested, for Parts. I took a chance!


I even bought my current ASUS P6T7 open box and it has been kicking along for many years now. Apparently someone did not know how to use it and bought it at half price att.

I'll probably still just ride my X5680 for awhile









Pretty much done with X58 these days, built another one for a HTPC a couple years ago with leftovers.

I haven't modernized a lot of the rigs in awhile I guess, kind on cruise control atm.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mong Grel*
> 
> I even bought my current ASUS P6T7 open box and it has been kicking along for many years now. Apparently someone did not know how to use it and bought it at half price att.
> 
> I'll probably still just ride my X5680 for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much done with X58 these days, built another one for a HTPC a couple years ago with leftovers.
> 
> I haven't modernized a lot of the rigs in awhile I guess, kind on cruise control atm.


If they are meeting your needs there is no reason to mess with it.


----------



## djsi38t

Microcenter has the x79-ud3 for 40 bucks,but it's in store only.


----------



## x2Xeons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Hey, you can get a E5-2690 V1 (Turbo up to 3.8GHz on one core) version that is a lot cheaper. Not as fast but still an upgrade. Several on ebay for under $180/each.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2690-SR0L0-2-90GHZ-20MB-8-GT-s-Eight-Core-CPU-GRADE-A-/182367569959?hash=item2a75f44827:g:AukAAOSwEzxYOiDb
> 
> Note that the V1 is Sandy Bridge and V2 is Ivy Bridge. Ivy Bridge is a tad faster at the same clock speed.


Bookmarked. Will wait another 2-3 months. See how the DX12 progress is moving along. If nothing has changed I will upgrade and sell off my 2670s.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Hi, currently I'm using HP Z420 due to some limitations in motherboard I want to change my motherboard but unfortunately for Xeon E5 1620 sandy bridge its hard to find the motherboard. I was looking for Asrock x79 but didn't find it and Supermicro motherboard for x79 chipset does not support digital power supply even corsair ask them to update the BIOS but they said buy Supermicro PSU.

So any suggestions for board which supports 24 pin power socket, ECC & non ECC RAM with pci express x16 solt.


----------



## Andrea87

The motherboard is the most difficult part for our x79 builds. Search you local forums, marketplaces for any branded x79/2011v1 boards, I got mine (asrock x79 extreme6) on an Italian It board's marketplace. Prices might vary between 100 and 200€/$.

My board, albeit not being advertised as such, is fully compatible with Ecc ram and has multiple x16 pie lanes. Works perfectly with an E5 1650.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> The motherboard is the most difficult part for our x79 builds. Search you local forums, marketplaces for any branded x79/2011v1 boards, I got mine (asrock x79 extreme6) on an Italian It board's marketplace. Prices might vary between 100 and 200€/$.
> 
> My board, albeit not being advertised as such, is fully compatible with Ecc ram and has multiple x16 pie lanes. Works perfectly with an E5 1650.


Which RAM you are using it and do you try to over clock


----------



## Andrea87

I am using samsung ECC-DDR3 1333Mhz in quad Channel, (m393b5170eh1), my processor has already been overclocked from 3.3 to 4 Ghz with no issues (unlocked multiplier, 100x40).

I didn't do any overclocking on the memories, I don't feel the need for more bandwidth (even at 1333 the quad channel is quite fast).

Most important thing, for 16Gb (4x4), I paid 27€. Which is far under anything on the market now!


----------



## NIGH7MARE

The normal DDR3 RAM can work with xeon ?


----------



## MrKoala

E3s work with unbuffered RAM.

DDR3 E5s can work with both unbuffered and registered. DDR4 E5s are registered only on C61* chipsets (which appears to be set on purpose, considering that the RAM controller is on the CPU die), but accept unbuffered on X99.

E7s need fully buffered RAM.


----------



## nsripper

Hi guy's!

I currently own this motherboard:
https://www.dealstunter.nl/info/1/139/X79%20ATX/Intel_X79_socket_2011_moederbord

I'm quit happy with it.

I'm currently running a E5-2690 V1 and 4x 32GB LRDIMM (yes load reduced dimm's).
Seems like this motherboard swallows every dimm you throw at it. Regular ddr3, ecc unbuffered, registered ecc and even load reduced ones.
Furthermore pcie is locked at gen 2.0 in bios (and hidded). I have a modded bios with pcie options unhidden.

I also injected an nvme uefi rom for nvme boot. I boot from a toshiba 256GB nvme ssd in a 4x pcie adaptor in the second pcie slot. Forced the gen to 3.0 for that slot.
I have a evga gtx 670 ftw signature 2 in the first slot but l have to leave it at gen 2.0 for stability.

Now the full gtx 6xx range had issues in the past on x76/c602 boards. Nvidia even disabled gen 3.0 in the driver for those cards on those chipsets. So I don't bother. (should retest it with my r9 280x .

The board does lack oc options in the bios (and there aren't any to unlock either).

The mosfet heatsinks are available for a small price.

The manufacturer didn't mention it at first :-(

So they had to be ordered seperatly.
But you could ask dealstunter for the heatsinks if you want one.

Kind regards


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> The normal DDR3 RAM can work with xeon ?


I have a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with a E5-1650 V1 and 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-2400 non-ECC running perfectly. The only reason I can see for trying to run ECC in your home machine is because it's really cheap on eBay vs. non-ECC RAM. Correct?


----------



## nsripper

Yup, or registered ecc if you want large ammounts of memory. (like 32/64GB modules)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with a E5-1650 V1 and 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-2400 non-ECC running perfectly. The only reason I can see for trying to run ECC in your home machine is because it's really cheap on eBay vs. non-ECC RAM. Correct?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte X79-UD3 with a E5-1650 V1 and 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-2400 non-ECC running perfectly. The only reason I can see for trying to run ECC in your home machine is because it's really cheap on eBay vs. non-ECC RAM. Correct?


Bro how cheap ?


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Bro how cheap ?


Snagged the motherboard of ebay for just under $70 shipped. Yeah baby...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Bro how cheap ?


If you mean memory, I have bought 8x4 gb of Samsung 1333R for as low as 25$ for my server boards
Most often it is 35$ or so. Seen some listed at 4$ a stick for 4gb sticks


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If you mean memory, I have bought 8x4 gb of Samsung 1333R for as low as 25$ for my server boards
> Most often it is 35$ or so. Seen some listed at 4$ a stick for 4gb sticks


Bingo! I think I misunderstood this question. I think he was asking about how cheap ECC RAM was


----------



## Piskeante

would you upgrade from Asus P5KC x5460 xeon clocked at 3,7ghz (g33 chipset) to a Asus P9x79 Deluxe + e5 2670 = around 315€??

Which is the best option (including OC) for that X79 motherboard??

tight budget, so CPU should not go over 100€. Is there another option in that price of the E5 2670?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Andrea87

Instead of the e5 2670 I would go for a 1650, you can find it under the 100€ range, it's a six core unlocked multiplier CPU... Easy to hit 4GHz, and single threaded performance is much better than the 2670, not to mention 6 vs 8 cores makes quite little difference.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> Instead of the e5 2670 I would go for a 1650, you can find it under the 100€ range, it's a six core unlocked multiplier CPU... Easy to hit 4GHz, and single threaded performance is much better than the 2670, not to mention 6 vs 8 cores makes quite little difference.


hello, thanks for the reply.

The cheapest e5 1650 i've seen in the last 2 weeks was 180€ in all the "europe Ebay". Not seen the US though. In aliexpress the actual best price is around 200€. Seems your price is not quite real or "actual" if you prefer. or am i mistaken?? Has it been largely buyed and the actual price has gone up??

UPDATE: seen it in ebay US for around 98$ + 15$ shipping + 25$ for import charges. so around 140€. I can get the e5 2670 for no more than 97€ = 100$

i mean, the e5 1650 is an unlocked multiplier, has 6 core 12 threads and the possibility to go to 4,2-4,4 almost easy with good mobo and cooler (which is my case) but, is there such a big difference between this e5 1650 overclocked to lets say 4,4ghz and the e5 2670 (multi locked and bclk to no more than 107mhz) (more or less 3,5ghz with 8 cores 16 threads??)

Would i get more performance from the e5 1650 overclocked to a extent it's noticed??

I don't think i can get the e5 1650 for around 100€, so, if you can tell me a safe place where i can buy them, would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help and other help (if they do, xD)


----------



## Andrea87

The lowest 1650 I can find now in EU is from Belgium at about 110€ shipped: http://www.ebay.it/itm/232190904845

The 2670 base frequency is 2.6Ghz, with turbo at 3.3GHz - NOT on all cores -. Go back some posts here, there are cinebench results that show multi-threaded work, and other single threaded tests for both cpu's.

I would (as I already have) go for the 1650 hands off, a full six core at 4Ghz is much better than an 8-core at 3ghz. Not to mention that the only overclock the 2670 will do is the ~5% on the BCLK, which might not even be always stable.

What are you doing with this PC? For general purpose, gaming and such, single core performance is still more relevant. My 6 core / 12 thread machine is fully loaded only in parallel work (rendering, file compression, encoding), never in other stuff (games).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

2670 will do 3GHz on all cores, crap single core performance. Does the job most of the time, but some people have complained about crappy gaming performance.

Get the 1650. With oc, you'll beat single and *multi* threaded performance of a 2670.


----------



## Piskeante

ok, thanks, i get the point now.

Thanks for your help!!!

it will work on my P9x79 deluxe, will it?? i think , according to some reviews, this is a very capable mobo.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The 1650 will work in your motherboard, no issues.

1650 = 3930k.
*
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/P9X79_DELUXE/HelpDesk_CPU/*

supports 1650 v2 so it'll support 1650.


----------



## Andrea87

Not to mention that many of these boards do work well with Ecc registered ddr3, even if they are not specified... 16gb quad Channel ddr3 (1333 or 1600) for less than 30€


----------



## dagget3450

The only reason to buy a 2670 is if the price is good and you want to build on a budget. I got my 2670 for 60$ on ebay when it was flooded with them. Its been in my htpc now and works fantastic. We did do some gaming on it when i had a lan party and it did okay. Casual gaming at best.

People wanting top notch single and multithread should be buying new stuff. I am also using a 2683 v3 for gaming casually and its okay. I dont expect it to be max fps. Not sure why people would expect it to beat an overclocked cpu.


----------



## rup1u5

Hi all!

So finally i got my water cooling ready and i can start playing around with my 1650 without having to worry about VRM temps.








I have trouble with offset vcore settings. For some reason i can't go below -0.020v without BSOD. Which is strange cos it will give me 1.32ish volts and that would have to be more than enough for 4.5GHz. So right now i have it on fixed vcore 1.290v, 45*100 but i have not touched the PLL or other voltages yet. I don't want to leave them on AUTO but i'm not sure what they do and how to tweak them. I have to start reading about OCing X79.

Here's my latest.http://valid.x86.fr/jhe27l

And here's a pic of my rig:


On the 1680 V2 topic:
As I'm reading back I have noticed the ~$512 CPUs from China!








https://world.taobao.com/item/530728814868.htm#detail
Did anyone try and order one from this site? The price is half, third compared to ebay. I might start saving up for one of these babies!


----------



## ucode

Running Linpack on 2863v3 sees some high VID's when executing AVX2.



I'd like to try static voltage (fixed VID) but although the registers indicate it is supported only offset appears to work. Any 2863v3 users had success with static setting? Is there some special trick to get this working?


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I found some LGA 3647 CPU's and boards on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Confidential-NA-QJVY-1-50GHz-C546A001-CPU-Processor-/272514095076?hash=item3f731b17e4:g:VQAAAOSwopRYcaUe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-843487-001-REV-X2-Blade-System-Server-Board-Motherboard-/272495981683?hash=item3f7206b473:g:N9EAAOSwA3dYVAsf

i also made an article on it but i'll not post that here because rules









but they are really cool looking if nothing else
probably can't overclock though lol


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> I found some LGA 3647 CPU's and boards on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Confidential-NA-QJVY-1-50GHz-C546A001-CPU-Processor-/272514095076?hash=item3f731b17e4:g:VQAAAOSwopRYcaUe
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-843487-001-REV-X2-Blade-System-Server-Board-Motherboard-/272495981683?hash=item3f7206b473:g:N9EAAOSwA3dYVAsf
> 
> i also made an article on it but i'll not post that here because rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are really cool looking if nothing else
> probably can't overclock though lol


So it begins.

How many cores though?


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Not sure really, not a ton of info on the listing. For that matter it might be a ES of the socketed Xeon Phi that Intel is teasing.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Not sure really, not a ton of info on the listing. For that matter it might be a ES of the socketed Xeon Phi that Intel is teasing.


Oh I hoped this was Purley.

Phi is really expensive.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I just say it might be the Xeon Phi because of the 1.5 Ghz clock speed, seems low for even a high core count low power Xeon (and the 1.5 ghz would line up with the Phi clocks)


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Running Linpack on 2863v3 sees some high VID's when executing AVX2.
> 
> I'd like to try static voltage (fixed VID) but although the registers indicate it is supported only offset appears to work. Any 2863v3 users had success with static setting? Is there some special trick to get this working?


Nobody?


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

I had one of those, don't anymore though. Would try playing with that otherwise.


----------



## ucode

Thanks anyway, it's the thought that counts









Looks like I'm going to have re-invent the wheel to see what can be done and then only really represents the chip I have I guess. Was hoping to not have to spend more time than necessary doing it.


----------



## Majestic81

HI All,

Last year I purchased a E5-2683 v3 14/28 2Ghz Xeon from Ebay.

I've overclocked the BLCK tot 102 Mhz and higher and the Windows 10 system won't start-up correctly.
Any tips what I can do more to increase the CPU speeds?
Frequency: 2548.64 MHz (25 * 101.95 MHz) - Uncore: 2752.5 MHz

Mobo : ASRock X99E-ITX/ac
Memory : 2 x Corsair 16384 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

Check out my CPU-Z stats here : http://valid.x86.fr/fj2w7x

Cheers,
Raymundo


----------



## JRS017

Oh don't even touch the PLL and yeah really try to undervolt etc telling that's chip killer smoker.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Currently I was gonna build a rig with a Xeon e5-1650, 16GB 2133MHz with a Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 and I am planning to overclock to 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz daily use. Anyone recommend another board or is the gigabyte adequate enough for my overclock?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> Currently I was gonna build a rig with a Xeon e5-1650, 16GB 2133MHz with a Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 and I am planning to overclock to 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz daily use. Anyone recommend another board or is the gigabyte adequate enough for my overclock?


Board is nice looking with nice components, but the buggy bios is not too great at overclocking a cpu to 4.5GHz, expect ~4.2Ghz, maybe 4.3GHz.

More is icing on the cake.

Look at any of the Asus boards, or EVGA Dark.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Running Linpack on 2863v3 sees some high VID's when executing AVX2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Thanks anyway, it's the thought that counts


actually
I never saw more than 1.2 volts on my chip even when doing crazy stuff like recording Star Citizen at lossless video & audio quality while also playing the game (which hit up to like 80% use on the thing) and AVX2 didn't bump up the volts afaik, i was testing it thoroughly when I got it. I think the max it saw was maybe 1.25 ever? So perhaps it's the motherboard defaults for that board. In which case likely playing with settings will get that down.
(My Supermicro defaulted to nice volts I guess. At idle is impressive, sits around .9v-1.0v on the core if not less)

also did you mean 2683 v3?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> also did you mean 2683 v3?


hahaha yes, seems I'm a little dyslexic. :/

I'm seeing about an 80mV rise when hitting AVX2 / FMA instructions but not anywhere near 1.2V, a lot less than that. How much AVX2 affects VID seems to vary from one HSW CPU to another, one quad I had didn't raise VID at all while in adaptive mode. For testing the 2683 v3 it would be nice to be able to use a fixed voltage.

Still a long way to go perhaps but making a little progress, although not as much as I'd like.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

and suddenly, there was LGA 3647 CPU's
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Intel-Xeon-Phi-Processor-QKH4-7290-LGA-3647-16GB-1-50-GHz-72-cores-/142235796321?hash=item211dea0361:g:lbMAAOSwA3dYbx8p

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-PHi-7250-68-Core-Server-Processor-CPU-1-40GHz-16GB-LGA-3647-X200-READ-/152284443912?hash=item2374dc3508:g:TqcAAOSwo4pYEXTV

so it looks like they are Xeon Phis lol. I wonder when the new Xeon will drop... still ,might be soon, as these are suddenly popping up out of nowhere.

and ucode, under 1 volt is really good even 1-1.1 is good
like really nice. considering you are at 3.2 or so ghz and all


----------



## Piskeante

Hello

i recently received my Asus p9x79 Deluxe with an e5 1650. i've been trying to overclock many times, but temps go up as ****. now i'm iddeling a 35ºc.
multi 42x100 auto vcore (hwinfo says max voltage of 1.302) which is not a high voltage in any way.

I'm using a pretty big air cooler Silverstone AR07 which in internet is shown as a very good performer for it's price, sometimes even matching some aio water coolers.

Fact is that this Cpu goes from 35ºc iddle to more than 90ºc only doing intelburntest. i cannot believe what's happening. my air cooler is at less than 1000rpm right now (can go up to 1450rpm) because temps are really good.

How is it possible that i can go more than 50ºc temp?? Can this be a defectuous CPU?? any idea??

Thanks!


----------



## Andrea87

I do have a similar cooler, perhaps a little bit smaller but dual fan, an Hyper 212+. Thermal paste is Arctic MX-2.

From the tests I've done on this cpu, when you run it past 1.2-1.25V it gets VERY hot on air.

My best result as now is 4.3 Ghz at 1.216V, full load under prime95 it hit 85°C, I didn't try IBT, but I suppose I would hit 90 very easily.

I run it daily at 4GHz (40x100) / 1.125V, idling at ~35°C (room at 19) and full load on prime 60-63°C.

The heat spreader on those xeons is soldered, so there should not be any issue with bad conductivity between the cpu core and the plate. When I had the 1620, I could pull it much harder before getting very hot (up to 4.5 Ghz for sure). It seems the extra 2 cores add quite a bit of power dissipation, especially when running overvolted at full load. HWmonitor estimated a 142W power draw on the E5-1620 @ 4625Mhz / 1.36V (82°C), while the best I could pull on my current 1650 shows a power draw of ~185W at 4.3Ghz / 1.216V.

I would roll back to 4.2 Ghz and see what voltage it accepts to run, or even 4 Ghz as I did to keep it daily.


----------



## iinversion

My 1650 also gets extremely hot. I've tried the H100i and the Phanteks dual tower air cooler (can't remember model off hand), but with both of them even at 1.3v it will eventually hit 90C under load. It's sad because this CPU is so good I'm sure it is capable of 5Ghz around 1.35-1.4v but can't throughly test due to temperatures.


----------



## c0nsistent

Hmm I'm wondering why the 1650 v2 is so much more expensive... I recently ordered an e5 2660 for $39 shipped to test a couple X79 boards of mine. I'm thinking about picking up the 1650 but I'm wondering, why not just grab a 3930K for $90-100 instead? Are they better binned chips or something?


----------



## Piskeante

iinversion, the one corsair you tried was the dual fan H100i or just the single one?? which temps , voltage and ghz did you manage to get? The phanteks, i suppose you refer to the TC14PE, which is more or less in pair with the Noctua NH-D15, the best of the best of air cooling solutions.

Also the Cryorig's R1 Ultimate is a good performer and the nicest air cooling i've ever seen. The Noctua is a better cooler than mine (Silverstone Argon AR07), but i think problably the Noctua would reduce my temps in 4-6ºc at most. Probably would help.

Would be a nice piece of information to know exactly some temps, voltages and speeds of this CPU (e5 1650) while using an AIO water cooling solution.

By the way, i read yesterday that almost every air cooler is design to be mounted vertically on an horizontal surface. well, excuse me? let's try.
I put the case in horizontal, open the side door panel, room at 18-20ºC. This was the result of a full interburntest 10 trys.



my mind has blown away.


----------



## Piskeante

as you may probably say, from the post above : well, that's because the cooler is getting fresh cool air and that helps a lot.

I've done this test with the case totally closed, but laid horizontal onto the table.

This is the AMAZING result. 

there are no differences in having the side panel opened or closed (in my test). So, putting the case in horizontal just gets brutal results!!!

Why does this happen? i suppose, that when you mount your mobo vertically into the case, the air cooler looses a bit of contact with the CPU even if you have tighten those screws to the mobo as tight as the screws in a submarine.

it`s odd and weird. I thought this would not be possible. But yes, it is true. i couldn't believe it.


----------



## iinversion

15 minutes of ROG Realbench put my 1650 up to 84C @ 4.7GHz / 1.29v on the TC14PE using Gelid Extreme TIM with an open case. I don't have the H100i anymore but the temperatures were similar with it.

From what I've read regarding other peoples temperatures on 3930K's, it would seem that the Xeons run much hotter but are also better binned especially considering how well mine clocks.. if it only weren't for the temperatures.


----------



## Andrea87

This is rather unexpected.

So, when we run (95% of the times) these motherboards vertical, the mounting bracket doesn't hold the heat spreader base perfectly parallel to the cpu.

In the weekend I'll try to pull up the heatsink with a 4~500g spring, and see what it does to this system.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea87*
> 
> This is rather unexpected.
> 
> So, when we run (95% of the times) these motherboards vertical, the mounting bracket doesn't hold the heat spreader base perfectly parallel to the cpu.
> 
> In the weekend I'll try to pull up the heatsink with a 4~500g spring, and see what it does to this system.


Please do this. I am doubting this hypothesis.


----------



## Piskeante

Well, i know this is rather unexpected. In fact i tried putting the case in vertical, and temps went past 88ºC. If i put the case in horizontal, i get the results you saw before. between 70 and 75ºC full load.

Tomorrow, i'll try another thing that saw the other day. this one

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/which-is-the-best-position-for-a-tower-cpu-cooler/


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> Hmm I'm wondering why the 1650 v2 is so much more expensive... I recently ordered an e5 2660 for $39 shipped to test a couple X79 boards of mine. I'm thinking about picking up the 1650 but I'm wondering, why not just grab a 3930K for $90-100 instead? Are they better binned chips or something?


I have noticed from testing more 1650/1660 cpus can do 4.7-4.8 (most all) and even up to 5.1ghz no problem on a few I had. However I was not able to have the same results from the 3930k chips I tested. Used the Giga Up4, Asus X79 Premium and my favorite the ASRock X79 Champion And a lot of thermal paste.


----------



## Skynet5

So gonna be super lazy.

I have an Asus formula x79 with a 3820 and a basic antec 920 aio. It runs as 4.8

What chip and aio combo should I look at for a good boost with more cores....


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skynet5*
> 
> So gonna be super lazy.
> 
> I have an Asus formula x79 with a 3820 and a basic antec 920 aio. It runs as 4.8
> 
> What chip and aio combo should I look at for a good boost with more cores....


My guess:

3930k for good overclock with not very demanding cooling. (though expensive)
i7 3960x (good overclock afaik) with good temps but very expensive.
e5 2670 for high end multitasking but poor single core performance (more or less 100$)
e5 1650 v1 for high end single and multicore performance (more or less 100$) but you´ll need quite good AIO or expensive Water cooling solution

and if you have the money, all those ridiculously expensive E5 1650 v2 or v3 or those e5 26xx that you can get (the best deal is the 2670). Those xeons cannot overclock. Bclk won't go past 107 base clock, and are multiplier locked.

So.....


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I have noticed from testing more 1650/1660 cpus can do 4.7-4.8 (most all) and even up to 5.1ghz no problem on a few I had. However I was not able to have the same results from the 3930k chips I tested. Used the Giga Up4, Asus X79 Premium and my favorite the ASRock X79 Champion And a lot of thermal paste.


My xeon can go to 4.8. It passed the inteltestburn and a try in Cinebench r15, but temps were just not acceptable at all (that was before putting the case in horizontal). Maybe tomorrow i'll give that a try.

Don't know if with a great custom watercooling you may have a go to 5ghz under 85-90ºC full load.


----------



## Moparman

I never let my chip go over 75c even at [email protected] on my Assassin cooler in the blackhawk ultra case. I don't understand why everyone is having such high temps on their cpu's.


----------



## mohiuddin

Only if intel told us on how this e5 2xxx could be oc'ed as a countermeasure to Amd's ZEN.
lol. just kiddin


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i7 3960x (good overclock afaik) with good temps but very expensive.
> ..


I have a 3970X, can just barely do 5ghz on a Corsair h100 and can run a solid 4.8 Ghz 24/7 on good temps & volts on the H100. (maybe is just gold chip, idk havent pushed it on any other coolers. I know other people with 3960Xs would hit frequency walls sometimes)

but it's still a $300+ CPU lol. the 16xx are cheaper by a lot


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> 
> 
> I never let my chip go over 75c even at [email protected] on my Assassin cooler in the blackhawk ultra case. I don't understand why everyone is having such high temps on their cpu's.


well, those temps are almost normal. You have a quite good dual fan cooler from Deepcool, nearly equivalent to a decent (not top notch) AIO water cooler and very near the performance of a Noctua NH-D15. So, those temps can be possible. with an AIO like the corsair H100i v2 (aka GTX in the past) i am almost sure, for the big amount of benchmarks and test i've seen, that i can go below 80's with my cpu.

Now i'm at 1.335v in BIOS core voltage (high load lane option). CPU-Z reads from 1,336 to max of 1,352 at 4.6ghz. (the screenshots above were done at 4,5ghz)
With the case in horizontal i get 75-80ºC max load temps. If i put the case in vertical i go around 83-89ºC (***!!).
my system is , afaik rock solid (except for high temps) which i should be aware now, at least till i get a good AIO (i'll wait till most AIO's announce support for AM4 Ryzen)


----------



## rup1u5

My previous cooler was an Enermax Liqmax II 240. Even though it's advertised as a 350W+ TDP AIO cooler it was unable to keep my 1650 bellow 80-85°C on 4.3-4.5GHz, 1.29-1.30v. And man it was loud!
Now that I have my water cooling loop, my CPU is 15-20°C cooler under load, using the same settings. My CPU never goes above 70°C!
I strongly recommend _"real"_ water instead of _"toy"_ AIOs!
Even buying a cheap EK kit like this: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240 can mean a HUGE difference!


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

OK guys so here's something truly intriguing.

Look at these first:

https://world.taobao.com/item/524771217763.htm#detail

https://world.taobao.com/item/541330161903.htm#detail

The prices look legit for a 1680 v2: $500 - $600.

Now look at this:

https://world.taobao.com/item/543891198012.htm#detail

https://world.taobao.com/item/543890030100.htm#detail

https://world.taobao.com/item/544404284173.htm#detail

https://world.taobao.com/item/544437734398.htm#detail

$200. Claims to be a 1680 v2 ES. Q1: can it be true. Q2: locked or not?

As always, paste the links verbatim in the browser URL field, clicking them right here on OCN is going to take you to taobao redirection protection page.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rup1u5*
> 
> My previous cooler was an Enermax Liqmax II 240. Even though it's advertised as a 350W+ TDP AIO cooler it was unable to keep my 1650 bellow 80-85°C on 4.3-4.5GHz, 1.29-1.30v. And man it was loud!
> Now that I have my water cooling loop, my CPU is 15-20°C cooler under load, using the same settings. My CPU never goes above 70°C!
> I strongly recommend _"real"_ water instead of _"toy"_ AIOs!
> Even buying a cheap EK kit like this: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-s240 can mean a HUGE difference!


Well, a water cooling loop is the best cooling solution at the moment, so your temps are good.

But,are you telling me that an enermax liqmax 240 will do the same job as a cpu cooler (mine) that is far worst than a noctua NH-D15?? Something wrong here , tbh. Because now i'm running my e5 1650 at 4,7Ghz., 1,335 volts in BIOS (did fail the last test of intelburntest 9 out of 10) but rock solid these two days of try, with no error, and i've been playing witcher 3, DBD, Spintires, BO3, CS:GO, browsing, watching films, etc) i mean, it would crash in rendering but i don't do that so.....

I said that before, because my cpu now iddles al 39ºC. No matter what i do, in this two days temps have not gone far that 67ºC. If i run intelburntest or aida64 it will go to mid 80's. I don't think an enermax liqmax 240 does the same job as a silverstone Argon AR07 single tower single fan. That is out of logic. i've seen a lot of reviews for that AIO and all of them treated this AIO as a very good one.

Even a mate above showed a 1660 5ghz not going above 75ºc with air cooling (double tower double fan). Maybe your chip has/had some problemes??


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> OK guys so here's something truly intriguing.
> 
> Look at these first:
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/524771217763.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/541330161903.htm#detail
> 
> The prices look legit for a 1680 v2: $500 - $600.
> 
> Now look at this:
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/543891198012.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/543890030100.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/544404284173.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/544437734398.htm#detail
> 
> $200. Claims to be a 1680 v2 ES. Q1: can it be true. Q2: locked or not?
> 
> As always, paste the links verbatim in the browser URL field, clicking them right here on OCN is going to take you to taobao redirection protection page.


How is the shipping? I dont understand asian languages so i need some help


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I don't, either. From what I've heard, some sort of mediator is required, you can't buy directly from taobao.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> OK guys so here's something truly intriguing.
> 
> Look at these first:
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/524771217763.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/541330161903.htm#detail
> 
> The prices look legit for a 1680 v2: $500 - $600.
> 
> Now look at this:
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/543891198012.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/543890030100.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/544404284173.htm#detail
> https://world.taobao.com/item/544437734398.htm#detail
> 
> $200. Claims to be a 1680 v2 ES. Q1: can it be true. Q2: locked or not?
> 
> As always, paste the links verbatim in the browser URL field, clicking them right here on OCN is going to take you to taobao redirection protection page.


AFAIK all 8 cores Ivy Bridge are fully locked. Probably you would be able to get a very low OC by upping the Bclk by no more than 110mhz (or even less, like 107). So i would forget about buying it for OC.

and in case you want it to work editing or high multithreaded app, the e5 2670 Sandy Bridge should perform pretty close but it costs around 80-90€ now.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Why, the 1680 v2 retail chip is unlocked, MrTooShort has proven that. Dual-socket chips are locked.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Why, the 1680 v2 retail chip is unlocked, MrTooShort has proven that. Dual-socket chips are locked.


and how can you know when are they OEM or not??


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Please would you tone down a bit, I have little idea about those chips at the moment as well. I always provide the findings here in the thread for other members to reason about. My understanding is that there is a certain chance of them being locked, and not 1680 v2 at all, but rather in the spirit of 2687W v2, as the title in the ad reads. In other words, yes, the different base and turbo frequencies than those of a retail 1680 v2 raised an alert in my head, that's for sure.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Please would you tone down a bit, I have little idea about those chips at the moment as well. I always provide the findings here in the thread for other members to reason about. My understanding is that there is a certain chance of them being locked, and not 1680 v2 at all, but rather in the spirit of 2687W v2, as the title in the ad reads. In other words, yes, the different base and turbo frequencies than those of a retail 1680 v2 raised an alert in my head, that's for sure.


i was by no means rising the tone (do not know where did you saw that from me). Just asking because i think it's almost impossible to determine if a chip is locked or unlocked , moreover if not all are locked or unlocked as you say. And we all know how that vendors sell their products. If they were to know which chip is unlocked, almost sure the price would go inmediately up.
I think that, when prices will go down, many people would buy them and we will get more info about this things.

Just thank you for the info you've provided.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Sure np, you probably mistyped the two question marks. Sorry. People often do that when getting impatient (on purpose) or sometimes it just happens from poor keyboards.

I've provided very little info, just a quiz for others to solve.. )

The chip I'm referring to has a higher base frequency than the 2670 - 2680 chips, and a really high single core turbo, being a v2 at the same time, which still means higher IPC and a significantly reduced power consumption.

If only someone could figure out how to buy from the site!


----------



## rup1u5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Well, a water cooling loop is the best cooling solution at the moment, so your temps are good.
> 
> But,are you telling me that an enermax liqmax 240 will do the same job as a cpu cooler (mine) that is far worst than a noctua NH-D15?? Something wrong here , tbh. Because now i'm running my e5 1650 at 4,7Ghz., 1,335 volts in BIOS (did fail the last test of intelburntest 9 out of 10) but rock solid these two days of try, with no error, and i've been playing witcher 3, DBD, Spintires, BO3, CS:GO, browsing, watching films, etc) i mean, it would crash in rendering but i don't do that so.....
> 
> I said that before, because my cpu now iddles al 39ºC. No matter what i do, in this two days temps have not gone far that 67ºC. If i run intelburntest or aida64 it will go to mid 80's. I don't think an enermax liqmax 240 does the same job as a silverstone Argon AR07 single tower single fan. That is out of logic. i've seen a lot of reviews for that AIO and all of them treated this AIO as a very good one.
> 
> Even a mate above showed a 1660 5ghz not going above 75ºc with air cooling (double tower double fan). Maybe your chip has/had some problemes??


What I'm telling you is the fact that I gained an average ~15°C on the CPU temps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> How is the shipping? I dont understand asian languages so i need some help


Google translate tells me that they have some sort of third-party international shipping.
But I don't know......one of you should give it a try and order one!








Some of them are confusing. The second link for example:
https://world.taobao.com/item/541330161903.htm#detail
The actual IHS photo is a non-ES, Spec: SR1MJ but the CPU-Z screenshot shows an ES.
So I have my doubts about these CPUs.
Getting an 8core/16thread Ivy-E ES that runs on 3.8GHz for $200, even if it's locked would be the dream deal for anyone. It would obliterate any E5-2670 in multi-threaded applications.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, the expensive ones are the real chips, probably from a server upgrade or smth. Now the cheaper models are the ones in question, whether they are ES, retail, locked, unlocked, whatever.


----------



## bill1024

Just throwing this out there.
My e5-1650 at 4.5ghz 1.32v running BOINC primegrid LLR project work units (Think prime95) 100%load 12 threads in the mid 50sC .
I am using a H110 140 x 280 AIO and room temp 72f -75 .
When I had the H100 on it, the temps were a few deg. C higher, right around 60ish C.

My i7-3930K same settings runs around low to mid 60sC with a H100 120 x 240 AIO. I have a H110 140 x 280 I am going to swap in.
Then I am going to use that H100 on my EVGA GTX980Ti and see how well that works out.


----------



## prznar1

Cant find benchmarks of e5 1680v2. What is the performance of this chip?


----------



## iinversion

It'll be slightly slower than the 5960X.


----------



## prznar1

If i only had x79 board :S


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> If i only had x79 board :S


i bought mine a few days ago, 200€ + shipping (over 18€). I think it's pretty well for an Asus P9x79 Deluxe (second hand obviously) with all accesories.


----------



## sly cooper

wish the v4 xeons and intel c612 chipset were able to be hacked. i'd love to push the 2.8ghz 28 thread v4 i've got right now to about 3.5 or thereabouts.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Cant find benchmarks of e5 1680v2. What is the performance of this chip?


Here's one:


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's one:


Why does CPU-Z say 2690?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Lazy programming I suppose.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Why does CPU-Z say 2690?


the 2690 v2 is not an 8 core, but a 10 core 20 thread, so that should be an error of cpu-z


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's one:


Well that is awesome.
I just did a Cinebench and my 4820k plugs along at 802.
Time to go to the bank. lol


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Well that is awesome.
> I just did a Cinebench and my 4820k plugs along at 802.
> Time to go to the bank. lol


You need to spend money for a better Cinebench score? You having other issues with the 4820k that makes it bad for you?


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> You need to spend money for a better Cinebench score? You having other issues with the 4820k that makes it bad for you?


No not really.
It OC to 4.7 @ 1.35v stable with P95 for 12 hours staying below 70C.
I just wonder sometimes whether it may be effecting my GTX 1080 scores on benches.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> No not really.
> It OC to 4.7 @ 1.35v stable with P95 for 12 hours staying below 70C.
> I just wonder sometimes whether it may be effecting my GTX 1080 scores on benches.


An i5 6600K @ 4.5ghz (so, OCed) does score 751 in cinebench. This CPU is known to perform very good in games, so i would say maybe in some games your CPU can bottleneck just a bit, only on those very CPU dependent.
But consider this : you may be running nearly all games known maxed out well above 60fps. open the task manager, show "performance". Change the graphic to "logical CPU". In your case should appear 8 graphics.

Now play a game for a while. Then go back to that graphic. If all graphics are all the way at the top, this means all 8 threads are fully load, maybe, only maybe the CPU has been maxed out in that specific game and may be affecting you. If not all threads are maxed, that means your CPU is not bottenecking. i suppose you know this already, but anyway...

my e5 1650 at 1,335 volts and 4,7ghz gets 1165 on Cinebench R15
The i7 6700K OCed to 4.7ghz gets 1034 point in cinebench R15


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> An i5 6600K @ 4.5ghz (so, OCed) does score 751 in cinebench. This CPU is known to perform very good in games, so i would say maybe in some games your CPU can bottleneck just a bit, only on those very CPU dependent.
> But consider this : you may be running nearly all games known maxed out well above 60fps. open the task manager, show "performance". Change the graphic to "logical CPU". In your case should appear 8 graphics.
> 
> Now play a game for a while. Then go back to that graphic. If all graphics are all the way at the top, this means all 8 threads are fully load, maybe, only maybe the CPU has been maxed out in that specific game and may be affecting you. If not all threads are maxed, that means your CPU is not bottenecking. i suppose you know this already, but anyway...
> 
> my e5 1650 at 1,335 volts and 4,7ghz gets 1165 on Cinebench R15
> The i7 6700K OCed to 4.7ghz gets 1034 point in cinebench R15


Yes ok thanks for the post.
When I did my Cinebench it compared lower to a 4770K by about 50 pts.
The 6 core ones, 3930K etc all scored higher. No surprise there.

Just when I look at benches like Time Spy and FS etc and see people with the same card as mine all scoring much higher makes me wonder whether the chip is the issue as all either have newer quads core processor or hex core ones.
Not that it is really by a large margin as I get some good scores comparatively speaking but I want to squeeze everything I can out of the system.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

$200 1650 V2 (AKA 4930k) on ebay this second, get them while they are hot!

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-Six-Core-3-5GHz-SR1AQ-Ivy-Bridge-EP-LGA2011-CPU-Processor-/272515894599?hash=item3f73368d47:g:0b4AAOSwmtJXVv4y*


----------



## linuxfanatic

I don't know if anyone's posted this before, but 8 cores, 16 threads, and an unlocked multiplier for $56AUD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Intel-Precision-T3500-Desktop-Processor-Q19D-ES-Xeon-Q19D-ES-1-6GHz-Ships-Today-/391669924557?hash=item5b3158c2cd:glYAAOSwImRYbvPO


----------



## gofasterstripes

HOLY BALLS SOMEBODY TRY THAT OUT


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> HOLY BALLS SOMEBODY TRY THAT OUT


That was pretty much my exact reaction







I would try it out in a heartbeat but just recently bought an E3-1240 and don't have the funds to go X79


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I don't know if anyone's posted this before, but 8 cores, 16 threads, and an unlocked multiplier for $56AUD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Intel-Precision-T3500-Desktop-Processor-Q19D-ES-Xeon-Q19D-ES-1-6GHz-Ships-Today-/391669924557?hash=item5b3158c2cd:glYAAOSwImRYbvPO


This CPU is an engenearing sample aswell as all Q19D xeons. moreover, it seems it's locked.

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q1/Q19D.html#comments


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> This CPU is an engenearing sample aswell as all Q19D xeons.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q1/Q19D.html#comments


I know. It's quite strange that they were pulled from a Dell machine. Unless, the seller is lying to hide the shady ways they obtained the chips









EDIT: After a bit of googling, they seem to have indeed shipped in Dell Precisions. You could have even bought it off Amazon at one point: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Processor-Q19D-ES-Dell-Precision/dp/B00STQMX3O/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I know. It's quite strange that they were pulled from a Dell machine. Unless, the seller is lying to hide the shady ways they obtained the chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After a bit of googling, they seem to have indeed shipped in Dell Precisions. You could have even bought it off Amazon at one point: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Processor-Q19D-ES-Dell-Precision/dp/B00STQMX3O/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


a 130W tdp xeon at 1,6ghz seems quite strange and power hungry. i've been reading and seems to be unlocked. And it seems also is 8 cores with hyperthreading so 16 threads.

i don't know if.....


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> a 130W tdp xeon at 1,6ghz seems quite strange and power hungry. i've been reading and seems to be unlocked. And it seems also is 8 cores with hyperthreading so 16 threads.
> 
> i don't know if.....


If what?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> a 130W tdp xeon at 1,6ghz seems quite strange and power hungry. i've been reading and seems to be unlocked. And it seems also is 8 cores with hyperthreading so 16 threads.
> 
> i don't know if.....


I don't see any indication that it is either unlocked or 130w TDP. It looks like a lower clocked E5-2650L to me.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I don't see any indication that it is either unlocked or 130w TDP. It looks like a lower clocked E5-2650L to me.


you have the link to cpu world a few comments above.

it's 130W TDP. Seems to be unlocked but i cannot guarantee it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> you have the link to cpu world a few comments above.
> 
> it's 130W TDP. Seems to be unlocked but i cannot guarantee it.


Somehow I doubt that's accurate for such a low clock. Assuming it is, it also says this:

Core Max Ratio Limit 16
Core Min Ratio Limit 16


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's one:


And the single core performance? Don't post just half of it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And the single core performance? Don't post just half of it.


It'll probably be the same as any other Ivy-E at 4.75ghz. I'd guess around 170-175.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It'll probably be the same as any other Ivy-E at 4.75ghz. I'd guess around 170-175.


nice guess, you know your ib-e IPC!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> nice guess, you know your ib-e IPC!











That 3970x was on fire! Around 5.5ghz or so?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 3970x was on fire! Around 5.5ghz or so?


I'll let the pic do the talking!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'll let the pic do the talking!


Very nice!


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'll let the pic do the talking!


1,6v? that cpu won't last long. And temps should be crazy, that's why are not shown.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 1,6v? that cpu won't last long. And temps should be crazy, that's why are not shown.


I'm guessing he had it under phase cooling, so the temps look correct. You can see one core hit 39c. The CPU was probably fine.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I know. It's quite strange that they were pulled from a Dell machine. Unless, the seller is lying to hide the shady ways they obtained the chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After a bit of googling, they seem to have indeed shipped in Dell Precisions. You could have even bought it off Amazon at one point: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Processor-Q19D-ES-Dell-Precision/dp/B00STQMX3O/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


Dell will never ship an engineering sample in their precisions.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dell will never ship an engineering sample in their precisions.


I thought so too, but everything I've seen says otherwise


----------



## YamashitaRen

Hello, I bought a Xeon E5-1620 and an Asus Sabertooth X79 last month.
Unfortunately, the motherboard has a DDR related broken pin and a few bent pins. The bent pins should be +/- fixed but I need to check them again.
The problem is that only 3 of 8 slots seem to work (slots A1, B1 and C1). Other slots detect ram as "ABNORMAL". I'm confident the D1 slot problem is related to the broken pin.

Now, I wonder if A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots not working is related to this bent pin or could be an incompatibility with the Xeon...
Especially given the comments on this ebay auction : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/222381268726?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Did any of you have problems with the 4 last slots or do they usually work with Xeons ?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yama****aRen*
> 
> Hello, I bought a Xeon E5-1620 and an Asus Sabertooth X79 last month.
> Unfortunately, the motherboard has a DDR related broken pin and a few bent pins. The bent pins should be +/- fixed but I need to check them again.
> The problem is that only 3 of 8 slots seem to work (slots A1, B1 and C1). Other slots detect ram as "ABNORMAL". I'm confident the D1 slot problem is related to the broken pin.
> 
> Now, I wonder if A2, B2, C2 and D2 slots not working is related to this bent pin or could be an incompatibility with the Xeon...
> Especially given the comments on this ebay auction : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/222381268726?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Did any of you have problems with the 4 last slots or do they usually work with Xeons ?


All of the expansion/RAM slots should work with Xeons. 99% sure it's a socket pin issue.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone ever figured out how to lower the vcore on server boards? XTU not able to apply any settings on my 2P boards. Also, any brands I should avoid for x79 vs B1/B2 Ivy ES?


----------



## meh301

Hey everyone first post here, just bought a xeon e5 2695 v2 (ES) for 280 USD as an upgrade to my 3930k (4.7GHz @ 1.35V). Tried overclocking it a bit, managed to get the BCLK to around 112MHz and thats about it. The max turbo is supposed to be x32 but it seems like I can only force x28 turbo on all cores so the clock speed is around 3135MHz on all cores. The score is already nice but Î can haz moar?











(full size image here http://i.imgur.com/bqidhjH.png)


----------



## YamashitaRen

@linuxfanatic
Argh, 5 slots not working because of a broken? pin. It seems so unreal...
I mean, it would be more logic if ALL slots weren't working !


----------



## rulik006

Guys from anandtech unlock turboclock on e5 V3, some bios and oc modification
And run 2683v3 3GHz on all cores
2699v3 10cores 3.6GHZ
what a huge news
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/page-4


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulik006*
> 
> Guys from anandtech unlock turboclock on e5 V3, some bios and oc modification
> And run 2683v3 3GHz on all cores
> 2699v3 10cores 3.6GHZ
> what a huge news
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/page-4


oh man. rep for you even before reading your link. can e5 2670 be unlocked to 3.3ghz all core.... please please please .


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> oh man. rep for you even before reading your link. can e5 2670 be unlocked to 3.3ghz all core.... please please please .


better buy 2680/ 2680v2 ES(can be oc 115mhz BCLK)


----------



## gofasterstripes

hell yes

That 2683 should be 2GHz and is now 3GHz full-time?

14cores at 100% max turbo frequency? If yes, that is exactly what I was after.


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> hell yes
> 
> That 2683 should be 2GHz and is now 3GHz full-time?
> 
> 14cores at 100% max turbo frequency? If yes, that is exactly what I was after.


2683 prod line
2.5ghz all cores, 3ghz 1-2core max turbo
after mod 3ghz all cores in load


----------



## gofasterstripes

By the above reckoning, the 2680v2 should then be 4GHz+, 10cores, 25MB L2 [at 114MHz BCLK]

That could be it. We need some more verification. I am a bit tied-up today, will check it out ASAP though. Any more info about?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Method:
The CPU microcode [update] is removed from the BIOS, meaning the CPU will run at factory microcode.

This contains on some CPUs, errata that allows max turbo frequency at all times [apparently we still need to stay within package TDP though].

Seems extremely promising, so what CPUs exactly are affected by this?


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> By the above reckoning, the 2680v2 should then be 4GHz+, 10cores, 25MB L2 [at 114MHz BCLK]
> 
> That could be it. We need some more verification. I am a bit tied-up today, will check it out ASAP though. Any more info about?


That's all I know
I just found it today, it came up recently
Need more people to check this mod on a different motherboard, and a detailed guide modification
I have 2622v3 and Rampage V, but the ASUS has Protection against mod BIOS, the BIOS does not pass the verification


----------



## gtz

The BIOS mod and windows microcode onjection work flawlessly. Above is a screenshot of my 2683V3 @ all cores 3.1. Just follow the instructions and you should be set. It only works on Haswell Xeons however.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> [apparently we still need to stay within package TDP though].


Why?

BTW there is AVX2 down clocking to contend with even if well within power limits.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulik006*
> 
> better buy 2680/ 2680v2 ES(can be oc 115mhz BCLK)


i can go 106BCLK on rampage 4 BE with e5 2670. u are telling that with 2680v2 i can go around that 114BCLK? please say yes.


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> i can go 106BCLK on rampage 4 BE with e5 2670. u are telling thaYwith 2680v2 i can go around that 114BCLK? please say yes.


yes, ivy bridge EP can be oc around 112-115mhz


----------



## knopflerbruce

GA-X99M-Gaming 5 - anyone tried V4 ES? Especially the early kind (QHxx).


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> GA-X99M-Gaming 5 - anyone tried V4 ES? Especially the early kind (QHxx).


will not working


----------



## knopflerbruce

Bummer. ASRock X99M Extreme-4 works, though it's not mentioned. Just a head's up.


----------



## rulik006

Unlocked 2678v3 and 2658v3 QS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulik006*
> 
> Unlocked 2678v3 and 2658v3 QS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


V.S.
My [email protected][3200Uncore] 1600MHz DDR3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







There's some good 2658 v3's on ebay at the moment.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulik006*
> 
> Unlocked 2678v3 and 2658v3 QS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unlocked? Looks locked to me? You are hitting max turbo on all cores which is nice though. That 2658v3 is a pretty good value, about 20% faster than my dual x5670.







Two of those would make a nice budget rendering machine.

The E5-2695v2 would be interesting too if it's possible to hit 3.2ghz on all cores and bump the BCLK to 110mhz+, which would be around 3.5-3.6ghz. Good boards are cheap and it uses ECC DDR3 (128gb for ~$200).


----------



## rulik006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Unlocked? Looks locked to me? You are hitting max turbo on all cores which is nice though. That 2658v3 is a pretty good value, about 20% faster than my dual x5670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of those would make a nice budget rendering machine.


2695v2 can hit 112mhz, will be 3.1ghz on all cores
this bug work only on haswell-ep cpu


----------



## knopflerbruce

Is it a readout bug, or does that 2678v3 actually run 12c @ 33x100? And if yes, how?


----------



## dagget3450

Okay i missed all this! i have an e5 2683 haswell es chip. I have a gigabyte x99ud3p can i do this mod? I would love to go back to the xeon and sell off my 5960x


----------



## oclockbuddy

Hi, could someone please help me overclock my E5-1650 to 4.5GHZ with an ASUS P9X79?

I managed to overclock it to 4.5GHZ just by setting the VCORE to 1.35Volts and Load Line Calibration set to Extreme but it is not 100% stable. CPU PLL, VTT and others set to auto.


----------



## bill1024

This guide helped me out quite a bit to get mine stable

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers/0_50


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> Hi, could someone please help me overclock my E5-1650 to 4.5GHZ with an ASUS P9X79?
> 
> I managed to overclock it to 4.5GHZ just by setting the VCORE to 1.35Volts and Load Line Calibration set to Extreme but it is not 100% stable. CPU PLL, VTT and others set to auto.


my e5 1650 will do 4,7ghz at 1,335v in Bios. Well indeed, crashes the 10th test of Intelburntest, so to my experience, it will pass the test at 1,34v but i don't want to upper that voltage since i've been using it for almost 3 weeks playing, browsing and all that and not even a blue screen or a hang. But i would change the LLC to High. I have an Asus P9x79 deluxe and it goes very well with that.

The problem trying extreme is that the CPU will receive a big amount of voltage, probably not needed, that varies a lot from what you stated in the Bios to the final output. By going LLC to high or even medium, you can exactly state at which voltage you are stable with good precision.

At Extreme probably the CPU is receiving from 1,35 to 1,4, or even more. You are not estable because the voltage is changing constantly. If at a precise moment, your cpu need 1,38v but at that moment extreme LLC is fluctuating and puts 1,36v in the CPU, that will make the CPU unestable.

consider, aswell, that maybe your CPU cannot do 4,5ghz (but i doubt that). What exactly do you use to say it's not 100% stable. Please, don't tell me that it failed after a 24hour stress test, because my head will explode.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> my e5 1650 will do 4,7ghz at 1,335v in Bios. Well indeed, crashes the 10th test of Intelburntest, so to my experience, it will pass the test at 1,34v but i don't want to upper that voltage since i've been using it for almost 3 weeks playing, browsing and all that and not even a blue screen or a hang. But i would change the LLC to High. I have an Asus P9x79 deluxe and it goes very well with that.
> 
> The problem trying extreme is that the CPU will receive a big amount of voltage, probably not needed, that varies a lot from what you stated in the Bios to the final output. By going LLC to high or even medium, you can exactly state at which voltage you are stable with good precision.
> 
> At Extreme probably the CPU is receiving from 1,35 to 1,4, or even more. You are not estable because the voltage is changing constantly. If at a precise moment, your cpu need 1,38v but at that moment extreme LLC is fluctuating and puts 1,36v in the CPU, that will make the CPU unestable.
> 
> consider, aswell, that maybe your CPU cannot do 4,5ghz (but i doubt that). What exactly do you use to say it's not 100% stable. Please, don't tell me that it failed after a 24hour stress test, because my head will explode.


No actually in under 1 hour it is not Prime stable. I tried 1.35V with LLC to High. EIST disabled and even c states disabled. PLL 1.85, VCCSA and VTT 1.25.

I even tried 4.4ghz 1.25v with same settings as above. The same not prime stable.

What motherboard settings you are using?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> No actually in under 1 hour it is not Prime stable. I tried 1.35V with LLC to High. EIST disabled and even c states disabled. PLL 1.85, VCCSA and VTT 1.25.
> 
> I even tried 4.4ghz 1.25v with same settings as above. The same not prime stable.
> 
> What motherboard settings you are using?


mmm, i have all those options in auto

at 47x100 i have:

1,335v , C states On, for c1 and c3, LLC HIGH, VCCSA offset (+), VTT auto, clockgen full reset enabled, internal PLL overvoltage Enabled, cpu clock filter enabled, cpu current capability 120%, vccsa current capability 110% cpu and pcie spread spectrum disabled, cpu power phase control optimized

all other options on auto.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> mmm, i have all those options in auto
> 
> at 47x100 i have:
> 
> 1,335v , C states On, for c1 and c3, LLC HIGH, VCCSA offset (+), VTT auto, clockgen full reset enabled, internal PLL overvoltage Enabled, cpu clock filter enabled, cpu current capability 120%, vccsa current capability 110% cpu and pcie spread spectrum disabled, cpu power phase control optimized
> 
> all other options on auto.


Will try those settings. Thanks alot







What CPU Strap are you using?

What is the max operating temperature good for stability ? mid 70s ? I am on air, got a Be Quiet Pure Rock.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> Will try those settings. Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU Strap are you using?
> 
> What is the max operating temperature good for stability ? mid 70s ? I am on air, got a Be Quiet Pure Rock.


Just below 80's you are on the safe side. but take into consideration ambient temps. In summer, if you are doing 80, it could get warmer. Some say 75ºC under full load is the way to go.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Just below 80's you are on the safe side. but take into consideration ambient temps. In summer, if you are doing 80, it could get warmer. Some say 75ºC under full load is the way to go.


What is you CPU Strap? and is the Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST) enabled or disabled?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> What is you CPU Strap? and is the Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST) enabled or disabled?


100. Enabled.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 100. Enabled.


VCCSA is auto?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> VCCSA is auto?


offset (+)


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> offset (+)


Tried these settings but with 4.5ghz but BSOD first LINX test


----------



## oclockbuddy

how much v core on cpu z needed for e5 1650 v1 to run 4.5 ghz?


----------



## iovak

I bought cheap m-atx x79 board from taboao. I just have to wait around month for it to get here. https://world.taobao.com/item/535425920762.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cy6okm#detail

My plan is to build small M-atx Workstation / Gaming pc. I will get e5-1650 and i will try to overclock it.
Also thanks for all who contributed this thread, It helped me ALOT.


----------



## prznar1

I hope that you know what you are doing, i assume that bios uefi will be in chinise







+ its a noname board. quiality standards might be meh, so i assume that overclock will be hard to achive.


----------



## Piskeante

no mobo quality = no overclock.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iovak*
> 
> I bought cheap m-atx x79 board from taboao. I just have to wait around month for it to get here. https://world.taobao.com/item/535425920762.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cy6okm#detail
> 
> My plan is to build small M-atx Workstation / Gaming pc. I will get e5-1650 and i will try to overclock it.
> Also thanks for all who contributed this thread, It helped me ALOT.


nice, keep us updated on that! I am curious that board looks like its some sort of ASUS?


----------



## DoctorAsBest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iovak*
> 
> I bought cheap m-atx x79 board from taboao. I just have to wait around month for it to get here. https://world.taobao.com/item/535425920762.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.cy6okm#detail
> 
> My plan is to build small M-atx Workstation / Gaming pc. I will get e5-1650 and i will try to overclock it.
> Also thanks for all who contributed this thread, It helped me ALOT.


Sorry i have to bring this to you but we have talked about these boards in this exact thread multiple times and they do not overclock.
No BCLK, No Strap, No Multi, No OC whatsoever... you're better off with a single E5-2670 in this case.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Finally e5-1650 4.44ghz prime, linx and ibt stable on a budget Be Quiet Pure Rock cooler with 1.35 VCore. Max Temps 77deg celc.


----------



## kadza

Hi,

Since I'm interested in getting Xeon for my next build I have done some reading and to my delight i saw that some cpu's are unlocked so I have few questions for you guys.

1) How do you buy from Taobao
2) Is there a list of unlocked Xeons (e5-1xxx v,3,4)
3) Is Asus Rampage V Edition 10 EATX good board or should i go with a WS one.

Also is this one unlocked https://world.taobao.com/item/542371177395.htm#detail ?

And small suggestion for the thread owner, get a list of Unlocked cpu's and pin it for ease of use because thread is gigantic and i have read trough more than 50 pages









This is my first post and if i am breaking any rules I'm sorry


----------



## Xterminator

Hello, I thought a E5-1650 v2 would work for my G1.Assassin 2 motherboard since it supports a 4930k, but it seems like my motherboard doesn't even post with it. Does anyone know a way to mod the BIOS to support this chip or is it just a motherboard limitation? Will have to return the processor otherwise.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I'm interested in getting Xeon for my next build I have done some reading and to my delight i saw that some cpu's are unlocked so I have few questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) How do you buy from Taobao >>>>>>>>>>>> seems to be info available - try the reddit thread
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/40pvkz/guide_how_to_order_from_taobao_from_outside_of/
> 2) Is there a list of unlocked Xeons (e5-1xxx v,3,4) - *there's got to be one somewhere! Actually, I think v1-3 are unlocked, at least most of the time.*
> 3) Is Asus Rampage V Edition 10 EATX good board or should i go with a WS one.>>>> *If you want to clock a CPU, get an overclocking motherboard. WS boards would be good for locked multicore chips at stock speeds*.*
> 
> Also is this one unlocked https://world.taobao.com/item/542371177395.htm#detail ? - searching for QK3S - the code for that Engineering Sample returns nothing! The 1660 v4 is probably LOCKED - though if I do this: @CynicalUnicorn - maybe we can get conformation....?
> 
> And small suggestion for the thread owner, get a list of Unlocked cpu's and pin it for ease of use because thread is gigantic and i have read trough more than 50 pages biggrin.gif - *you are entirely right, however, much to my annoyance this project was sabotaged by me and my employer parting ways, meaning I don't have the money to buy and mod any of the hardware - the idea I started with and so I'm afraid it's a bit of a bug-bear for me too. My freelance work is picking up a bit now so you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> This is my first post and if i am breaking any rules I'm sorry smile.gif >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I am going to have you keel-hauled! No, no you didn't.
> 
> *Bearing in mind the fullturbo microcode glitch may net you a bit extra. RESEARCH!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xterminator*
> 
> Hello, I thought a E5-1650 v2 would work for my G1.Assassin 2 motherboard since it supports a 4930k, but it seems like my motherboard doesn't even post with it. Does anyone know a way to mod the BIOS to support this chip or is it just a motherboard limitation? Will have to return the processor otherwise.


If you check Gigabytes site it shows that it isn't supported. I suppose it is possible that there is a hardware incompatibility, but more than likely they just never added the microcode to the bios.

http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Assassin-2-rev-10#support-cpu

It looks like there are some modded ones here:
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html

The one for the Assassin 2 has a CPU microcode pack, I'm not sure if that includes the 1650 v2. It may be best to post there and ask. Of course flashing a modified bios can be very risky, so always have a backup plan.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadza*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Since I'm interested in getting Xeon for my next build I have done some reading and to my delight i saw that some cpu's are unlocked so I have few questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) How do you buy from Taobao
> 2) Is there a list of unlocked Xeons (e5-1xxx v,3,4)
> 3) Is Asus Rampage V Edition 10 EATX good board or should i go with a WS one.
> 
> Also is this one unlocked https://world.taobao.com/item/542371177395.htm#detail ?
> 
> And small suggestion for the thread owner, get a list of Unlocked cpu's and pin it for ease of use because thread is gigantic and i have read trough more than 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post and if i am breaking any rules I'm sorry


Ok list goes like this.

SB-e E5-1650, E5-1660

IB-e E5-1650 v2, E5-1660 v2, the Holy Grail for X79 E5-1680V2 the very first unlocked 8-core from Intel

Haswell-e. E5-1650 v3, E5-1660 v3, E5-1680 v3. The V4 cpus are locked.


----------



## Xterminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If you check Gigabytes site it shows that it isn't supported. I suppose it is possible that there is a hardware incompatibility, but more than likely they just never added the microcode to the bios.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Assassin-2-rev-10#support-cpu
> 
> It looks like there are some modded ones here:
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html
> 
> The one for the Assassin 2 has a CPU microcode pack, I'm not sure if that includes the 1650 v2. It may be best to post there and ask. Of course flashing a modified bios can be very risky, so always have a backup plan.


Thanks for the reply. I'm actually running the latest beta bios for this board with the ROMs and microcode updates already. Unfortunately, the motherboard just won't POST.

It feels like I'm out of options, so I'm just going to hope that I can return the processor back to the seller on eBay.


----------



## kadza

Thanks for the info i seen plenty of people claim that ES v4 16xx are unlocked.

Edit: here is the link of guy stating that v4 are unlocked. http://www.overclock.net/t/1591590/xeon-hacking-and-overclocking-x79-x99-beyond-x58/990#post_25834990


----------



## knopflerbruce

Not sure if there's a specific search tool for searching through a single thread, but is the newest BIOS for X79 Deluxe (4805) OK for QDUx V2 Xeons?


----------



## iovak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I hope that you know what you are doing, i assume that bios uefi will be in chinise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + its a noname board. quiality standards might be meh, so i assume that overclock will be hard to achive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> no mobo quality = no overclock.


I know its low quality,but i have overclocked with other oem boards before,If it wont overclock i will maybe get cheaper 8-core xeon or leave it stock.


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## Moparman

lol :thumb:1001


----------



## Papuz

Hello to all,
short I have to build my new workstation.
I wanted to know if I can use Intel Xeon E5-2690 v4 ES on ASUS X99M-WS, and if is possissibile do oc.

Marco


----------



## Dan136

The E5-2690 v4 is on the ASUS X99M-WS supported cpu list so you should be able to use it. Theoretically ASUS/Intel could probably lock out an ES CPU since they are not supposed to reach consumers but I have never heard of that happening.

Nobody has successfully overclocked a E5-2XXX series CPU, that doesn't mean its impossible. If you want an overclockable Xeon look at the E5-1XXX series. All dual socket capable cpus are locked, they would be too awesome if overclockable









My guess is that Intel has a way to overclock these cpus, possibly using some sort of custom microcode (which must be digitally signed) *** This is a guess, total speculation, I would love to hear alternative ideas


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan136*
> 
> My guess is that Intel has a way to overclock these cpus, possibly using some sort of custom microcode (which must be digitally signed) *** This is a guess, total speculation, I would love to hear alternative ideas


It's all about the microcode when it comes to Intel. As this old thread attests to.


----------



## Mirkoskji

Hi guys. I already opened a thread on a 43x multiplier limit I am hitting on the rampage iv black edition owners club. I just try and post also here. I own a sandy bridge ep 1660 v1, which is unlocked to multi 57x. Using asus ai suite 3 in windows I can overclock past the 43x multi and use 105mhz bclck. But if I even try 44x or to go past 101 MHz bclck in BIOS, my motherboard won't post. Do you have any clue why is this happening? Could it be a microcode issue?


----------



## Dan136

Does not sound microcode related to me but I am not an expert on microcode
43x is interesting because that is the same level the i7-3820 is locked to, making me suspect some sort of bios issue.
It could also be a stability issue, how stable are you in windows when you go over 43x, also is your voltage set statically or are you using dynamic voltage?


----------



## Mirkoskji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan136*
> 
> Does not sound microcode related to me but I am not an expert on microcode
> 43x is interesting because that is the same level the i7-3820 is locked to, making me suspect some sort of bios issue.
> It could also be a stability issue, how stable are you in windows when you go over 43x, also is your voltage set statically or are you using dynamic voltage?


it depends, I give you two case scenarios. Fixed voltage: it is pretty stable oc but I have to raise a lot the voltage. Its fully stable at 43x and 1.265v. If I go 44x it becomes difficult to get stability, and it needs 1.35v, which is a lot. Also if I don't set the board to go full phase mode it simply shuts down if the powerdraw exceeds a certain level, and this even with bios default settings.

Offset voltage: a total mess. Even if I set the same voltage an the same frequency as fixed case, oc is not stable
I've already tried to flash new and old BIOSes. The problem is always the same. I also noticed The similarity with 3820-4820-e5 1620 43x limit, and I think that's related to my problem


----------



## Dan136

Have you tried a x44 multiplier in bios with a relatively high static voltage?
With offset voltage I have seen running at high frequency/voltage the cpu will be stable but when the frequency drops the motherboard drops the voltage too much for the cpu to maintain stability at the lower voltage.
I would try 1.4V static with a 44 multiplier in bios and see if that posts. Sandy Bridge at 1.4V should be safe especially if its just for a test. If this works it would confirm its stability and not bios. If it dosnt work something weird must be going on.


----------



## Mirkoskji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan136*
> 
> Have you tried a x44 multiplier in bios with a relatively high static voltage?
> With offset voltage I have seen running at high frequency/voltage the cpu will be stable but when the frequency drops the motherboard drops the voltage too much for the cpu to maintain stability at the lower voltage.
> I would try 1.4V static with a 44 multiplier in bios and see if that posts. Sandy Bridge at 1.4V should be safe especially if its just for a test. If this works it would confirm its stability and not bios. If it dosnt work something weird must be going on.


of course. Tried with 1.4 and 1.44v static voltage. No post at 44x. Nor with multiplier or 125 MHz strap. Can do it only via asus ai-suite3 or Intel xtu. No direct control over bios settings


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> of course. Tried with 1.4 and 1.44v static voltage. No post at 44x. Nor with multiplier or 125 MHz strap. Can do it only via asus ai-suite3 or Intel xtu. No direct control over bios settings


so, let me sum up a bit.

Your E5 1660 v1 will not post at 44x 1,44v. You seem to have a good mobo (asus Rampage IV). I would say any e5 1660 v1 should post at 44x. i've seen that it's possible to get it running at 5ghz 1,40v. Have you tried re-flashing the newest bios available??

Either two things:

Or your mobo is not correctly providing the correct voltage (maybe a capacitor broken)

Or your CPU is completely degraded. Take into consideration two things.

- Xeon processor are used in servers that work 24/7. sometimes , under high load, their coolers cannot keep them cold enough and they end overheating which dramatically reduces their lifetime.
- Moreover, some old mobos can apply differents amounts of voltages, usually more voltage than required , which also reduces the chip life.

There are out there a lot of people buying these chips. They overclock all them. They keep the best one, and the others are sold. It's probably your case. Your CPU seems to have suffered a lot of degradation so that it needs a lot of voltage to run.

my E5 1650 v1 needs 1,37v to reach 4,8ghz stable (with a big amount of heat generated) (currently in an AIO cooler). 4,9ghz may need 1,4v and 5ghz 1,44 at least, which would , at least in my case, would go to 90ºC in Intel burn test.

If i were to bet, i would say your mobo, or your bios has something wrong. Try reflashing bios and going to default values and work from there.


----------



## Mirkoskji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> so, let me sum up a bit.
> 
> Your E5 1660 v1 will not post at 44x 1,44v. You seem to have a good mobo (asus Rampage IV). I would say any e5 1660 v1 should post at 44x. i've seen that it's possible to get it running at 5ghz 1,40v. Have you tried re-flashing the newest bios available??
> 
> Either two things:
> 
> Or your mobo is not correctly providing the correct voltage (maybe a capacitor broken)
> 
> Or your CPU is completely degraded. Take into consideration two things.
> 
> - Xeon processor are used in servers that work 24/7. sometimes , under high load, their coolers cannot keep them cold enough and they end overheating which dramatically reduces their lifetime.
> - Moreover, some old mobos can apply differents amounts of voltages, usually more voltage than required , which also reduces the chip life.
> 
> There are out there a lot of people buying these chips. They overclock all them. They keep the best one, and the others are sold. It's probably your case. Your CPU seems to have suffered a lot of degradation so that it needs a lot of voltage to run.
> 
> my E5 1650 v1 needs 1,37v to reach 4,8ghz stable (with a big amount of heat generated) (currently in an AIO cooler). 4,9ghz may need 1,4v and 5ghz 1,44 at least, which would , at least in my case, would go to 90ºC in Intel burn test.
> 
> If i were to bet, i would say your mobo, or your bios has something wrong. Try reflashing bios and going to default values and work from there.


One thing is missing. In windows I am amble to overclock.
Using fixed voltage I tried 47x with success, at about 1.4v.

The problem is I can't replicate the result acting directly in bios settings.

the overall issue is that I want to use "per core overclock". I don't want to push all the chip to 4.7- 4.8 GHz all the time, but only in light threaded applications. Because I don't want to stress the chip and the board so much.I'm happy with 43x on all six cores together. But if I only have to push two or three threads I want it to boost really high.

But " per core overclock" setting is not available in windows. Yesterday I flashed every bios available for my board, with no success unfortunately.


----------



## Dan136

Its been a long time since I messed with my i7-3820 but to use the BCLK strap I believe power saving features were turned off. Could there be another setting in your bios that is limiting the ability to overclock, maybe play with turbo boost on/off?

You seem to know what you are doing so I am not sure how much of a help I can be, I doubt it is a problem with your CPU, probably just some weird setting somewhere interfering. I would just say remember to check memory frequency/timings when messing with the BCLK Strap.


----------



## Papuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan136*
> 
> The E5-2690 v4 is on the ASUS X99M-WS supported cpu list so you should be able to use it. Theoretically ASUS/Intel could probably lock out an ES CPU since they are not supposed to reach consumers but I have never heard of that happening.
> 
> Nobody has successfully overclocked a E5-2XXX series CPU, that doesn't mean its impossible. If you want an overclockable Xeon look at the E5-1XXX series. All dual socket capable cpus are locked, they would be too awesome if overclockable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that Intel has a way to overclock these cpus, possibly using some sort of custom microcode (which must be digitally signed) *** This is a guess, total speculation, I would love to hear alternative ideas


Thanx, my problem is that I have 2 1080 with 4930k, and to use the gpus at 100% I must do oc cpu, I am afraid that I can not do oc with xeon, my gpus will have a funnel and can not go to 100%.


----------



## Hard PC

Xeon 2683v3 BIOS mod/hack for turbo max on all 14 core + 3.2% Bclk overclock! Amazing CPU. Works with all v3:


----------



## gofasterstripes

It's sweet to see there has been some progress in this direction


----------



## Hexbyte

That's so cool. I hope it doesn't get patched one way or another..


----------



## mohiuddin

Any luck for v1,v2 xeons?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> That's so cool. I hope it doesn't get patched one way or another..


It was already patched at launch


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> It was already patched at launch


Doh.. nevermind then.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

So, the hunt for 1680 v2's is officially over with Ryzen. Wonder how much Naples 16-core is going to cost and if there are gong to be core counts other than 4x similar to Intel Xeon lineup - 10, 12, 14, etc.


----------



## Ammonia

I'm new here, and it's impossible for me to go through 102 pages of posts! So I'm sorry if this has been answered before.

Is there any overclocking potential on a Xeon E5-2620v4? Using an ASrock X99E-itx/ac motherboard.

Base clock of 100 MHz with a multiplier of 12-30, all-core boost of 2.3 GHz, single-core boost up to 3 GHz. Even when running SuperPi I can't get temps above 35 C! Sad to have so much underutilized potential.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a rampage v extreme and a 5820k

what xeon cpu can i buy thats will smash my 5820k in ganing?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ammonia*
> 
> I'm new here, and it's impossible for me to go through 102 pages of posts! So I'm sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Is there any overclocking potential on a Xeon E5-2620v4? Using an ASrock X99E-itx/ac motherboard.
> 
> Base clock of 100 MHz with a multiplier of 12-30, all-core boost of 2.3 GHz, single-core boost up to 3 GHz. Even when running SuperPi I can't get temps above 35 C! Sad to have so much underutilized potential.


Only small bclk overclock for that chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a rampage v extreme and a 5820k
> 
> what xeon cpu can i buy thats will smash my 5820k in ganing?


1660 v3 and 1680 v3( both unlocked 8 cores), and the 5960x are the only upgrade for that board. For gaming, it's not an upgrade.


----------



## dVeLoPe

what do you mean?

im pretty sure my board supports the new 10 core doesnt it??? the broadwell i think its called


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what do you mean?
> 
> im pretty sure my board supports the new 10 core doesnt it??? the broadwell i think its called


Does it overclock? I don't think it does/I think that's what his point was; your CPU overclocked is only going to be bested by an overclocked 8 core, not a low clocked 10 core.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a rampage v extreme and a 5820k
> 
> what xeon cpu can i buy thats will smash my 5820k in ganing?


i think the point of MrTOOSHORT is :

The 5820K has 6cores / 12 threads. You may have it overclocked. NONE of the actual games is using the full power of a CPU like yours. Not even those Triple A games like Battefield 1 or GTA V. Even a i7 7700K overclocked will be enough to handle a GTX 1080 without being maxed out by the GPU incurring into a CPU bottleneck.

So, there is no Xeon that can provide you with more juice in gaming, as what you actually have is more than enough to play games without CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a rampage v extreme and a 5820k
> 
> what xeon cpu can i buy thats will smash my 5820k in ganing?


None, not one Xeon will improve your gaming. A 5820k is more than enough and if you get a decent clock youre set. Gaming likes frequency not core count


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea she runs 4.3 at a nice and cool voltage 4.4 and up needs over 1.3v so i leave it around their


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> So, the hunt for 1680 v2's is officially over with Ryzen. Wonder how much Naples 16-core is going to cost and if there are gong to be core counts other than 4x similar to Intel Xeon lineup - 10, 12, 14, etc.


Well, maybe it will drive the 1680 v2's down. I'd still be in for one at $150-200.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Well, maybe it will drive the 1680 v2's down. I'd still be in for one at $150-200.


Me too!!
There are e5-1650v2 listed for 200$ make or best offer. Go ahead and make a reasonable offer they will accept it.
I picked up an i7-4930k for under 200 and it is doing 4.5ghz at 1.33v running primegrid LLR work units, 60c 6 cores 100% load.
My 1650 v2 should be here in a few days. We wil see how well it OCs vs the 4930k.
I expect about the same. I am replacing an e5-1650 and an i7-3930k


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Me too!!
> There are e5-1650v2 listed for 200$ make or best offer. Go ahead and make a reasonable offer they will accept it.
> I picked up an i7-4930k for under 200 and it is doing 4.5ghz at 1.33v running primegrid LLR work units, 60c 6 cores 100% load.
> My 1650 v2 should be here in a few days. We wil see how well it OCs vs the 4930k.
> I expect about the same. I am replacing an e5-1650 and an i7-3930k


I just don't see a 1650 v2 being much faster than my 1660 v1 as it does clock pretty well and has a bit more cache, I almost picked one up for fun though. If anything I will jump to unlocked 8+ cores next. Maybe with ryzen these chips will drop even further.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Maybe with ryzen these chips will drop even further.


i'm also waiting for it.


----------



## bill1024

The added F16C instruction in Ivybridge helps with some BOINC tasks. I can see a little improvement in run times in primegrid.
So far the 4930k overclcoks better than my sandy bridge CPUs did. Very well could be the chip is a better chip is all.
Will see how the 1650v2 does. This will hold me over until the e5-2597v2 or 1680v2 come down in price

I was hoping the new Ryzie AMD CPUs would implement AVX better this time than they did in the past. Intels AVX works so much better.
Found this
Can't confirm this but according to a website I was reading,
Ryzen needs 2 cycles to run AVX instruction (128-bit) versus 1 cycle for intel with AVX (256-bit). AVX2 has 512-bit instructions
AMD left out 256bit AVX to save space and power to allow for higher clocks, but it can still decode avx, but it uses 2x128 bit, so it takes 2 cycles for 1 avx instruction.


----------



## bill1024

Here is a e5-1650v2 for a buck fiddy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-SOCKET-2011-6-Core-3-5GHz-SR1AQ-i7-4930K/282375969658?_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908103841%26meid%3Dd2280f2132ae4808b411430706b8d922%26pid%3D100227%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D14%26sd%3D381974417364


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> AVX2 has 512-bit instructions


No it doesn't.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Here is a e5-1650v2 for a buck fiddy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1650-v2-SOCKET-2011-6-Core-3-5GHz-SR1AQ-i7-4930K/282375969658?_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908103841%26meid%3Dd2280f2132ae4808b411430706b8d922%26pid%3D100227%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D14%26sd%3D381974417364


Not bad, that heatspreader needs some help though.


----------



## Hoyzon

Hello Guys, i am interested in buying one XEON for myself. I am stuck with the Intel Core i5 4590, it was fine when i was only gaming, but now i am doing 3D Rendering with C4D/MAYA and other Softwares, and also Simulations over SOLIDWORKS.

In a short, i need those Xeons. The reason why i am appealing to Xeons is because over Ebay, there are some super duper cheap ES Stage Xeons. Would you recommend them? If not, there are some older Xeons like the E5-2670 X79, 8C/16T, i would like to know, is it Unlocked? If not, how can i Overclock it?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyzon*
> 
> Hello Guys, i am interested in buying one XEON for myself. I am stuck with the Intel Core i5 4590, it was fine when i was only gaming, but now i am doing 3D Rendering with C4D/MAYA and other Softwares, and also Simulations over SOLIDWORKS.
> 
> In a short, i need those Xeons. The reason why i am appealing to Xeons is because over Ebay, there are some super duper cheap ES Stage Xeons. Would you recommend them? If not, there are some older Xeons like the E5-2670 X79, 8C/16T, i would like to know, is it Unlocked? If not, how can i Overclock it?


You could always look at something like the HP z620 workstation if youre into Rendering work

I dont know those programs that well but my understanding is that Rendering likes core count, you can get a z620 or its brothers (420/820) for pretty decent prices and they have a pretty nice tool free case as a real solid option.

Im not sure those are unlocked though, i thought it was mostly the 16XX ones that are unlocked?


----------



## Hoyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> You could always look at something like the HP z620 workstation if youre into Rendering work
> 
> I dont know those programs that well but my understanding is that Rendering likes core count, you can get a z620 or its brothers (420/820) for pretty decent prices and they have a pretty nice tool free case as a real solid option.
> 
> Im not sure those are unlocked though, i thought it was mostly the 16XX ones that are unlocked?


I am not from U.S. Sadly, so i will be not able to buy an entire Workstation because my Country taxes 60% the value of the product that i bought once it arrives here. So if i buy a $100 E5-2670, it will cost me like $160, which is still reasonable considering how great it is for the Price. But if it's something like $350 and i have to pay like $550 to recieve the Product, it goes way over my budget.

I plan to sell my current Computer with the i5 4590, and then use the money for a RYZEN PC Build, which would be great for my 3D Rendering and Gaming.

But I might build an entire new PC if i use the Xeon E5-2670 for the same price as my i5 4590 PC. Would you recommend it to me?

My knowledge about Xeons are close to 0, i plan to know much more from them, like why they are some so cheap over Ebay, ES/QS, whats the difference? Is there any articles you could suggest me to read about that?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> You could always look at something like the HP z620 workstation if youre into Rendering work
> 
> I dont know those programs that well but my understanding is that Rendering likes core count, you can get a z620 or its brothers (420/820) for pretty decent prices and they have a pretty nice tool free case as a real solid option.
> 
> Im not sure those are unlocked though, i thought it was mostly the 16XX ones that are unlocked?


Yea, the 2670 is mulitplier locked. I tried to OC it on a P9X79-E WS by bumping up the BCLK .... without much success either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyzon*
> 
> I am not from U.S. Sadly, so i will be not able to buy an entire Workstation because my Country taxes 60% the value of the product that i bought once it arrives here. So if i buy a $100 E5-2670, it will cost me like $160, which is still reasonable considering how great it is for the Price. But if it's something like $350 and i have to pay like $550 to recieve the Product, it goes way over my budget.
> 
> I plan to sell my current Computer with the i5 4590, and then use the money for a RYZEN PC Build, which would be great for my 3D Rendering and Gaming.
> 
> But I might build an entire new PC if i use the Xeon E5-2670 for the same price as my i5 4590 PC. Would you recommend it to me?
> 
> My knowledge about Xeons are close to 0, i plan to know much more from them, like why they are some so cheap over Ebay, ES/QS, whats the difference? Is there any articles you could suggest me to read about that?


It seems the E5-2670 was so cheap was that from what I heard, Facebook was doing a server refresh. If you looked at other models, they are a bit higher. ES means Engineering Sample, kind of a beta version if you will. I don't know much beyond that. It seems like a bunch of people use them without issue. What about board availability in your country? When I started looking at this last year, according to cpu-upgrade.com, the Asrock X79 Extreme 6 and P9X79-E WS support the E5-2670 officially. They might be pricey in your area. The P9X79 was for me although I ended up buying it hoping to use the multiple slots at some point..


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyzon*
> 
> I am not from U.S. Sadly, so i will be not able to buy an entire Workstation because my Country taxes 60% the value of the product that i bought once it arrives here. So if i buy a $100 E5-2670, it will cost me like $160, which is still reasonable considering how great it is for the Price. But if it's something like $350 and i have to pay like $550 to recieve the Product, it goes way over my budget.
> 
> I plan to sell my current Computer with the i5 4590, and then use the money for a RYZEN PC Build, which would be great for my 3D Rendering and Gaming.
> 
> But I might build an entire new PC if i use the Xeon E5-2670 for the same price as my i5 4590 PC. Would you recommend it to me?
> 
> My knowledge about Xeons are close to 0, i plan to know much more from them, like why they are some so cheap over Ebay, ES/QS, whats the difference? Is there any articles you could suggest me to read about that?


well thats really unfortunate on that tax

theyre so cheap because most companies,etc. once theyre done with server/workstation gear just want to get rid of it so they just about throw the stuff away by selling it dirt cheap to move it.

The difference? ECC RAM, Core count (depending which model, Cache amounts(model depending) and some other workstation/server centered features that most people dont use or care about. Xeons arent some magic sauce theyre just awesome because of how dirt cheap you can get them once people are done with them, theyre processors just like the i7/i5/i3 just marketed towards a different crowd.

In your case it might be better to go for a Ryzen rig vs an old Xeon rig but as Ryzen isnt out yet i cant say for sure. You could go with a dual socket board and old Xeon rig depending on the price you can get it depending on funds which would do more than fine for rendering. If you want to OC youll need to pick a single socket though and a 16XX Xeon.


----------



## Hoyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, the 2670 is mulitplier locked. I tried to OC it on a P9X79-E WS by bumping up the BCLK .... without much success either.
> It seems the E5-2670 was so cheap was that from what I heard, Facebook was doing a server refresh. If you looked at other models, they are a bit higher. ES means Engineering Sample, kind of a beta version if you will. I don't know much beyond that. It seems like a bunch of people use them without issue. What about board availability in your country? When I started looking at this last year, according to cpu-upgrade.com, the Asrock X79 Extreme 6 and P9X79-E WS support the E5-2670 officially. They might be pricey in your area. The P9X79 was for me although I ended up buying it hoping to use the multiple slots at some point..


Thanks, the used X79 Motherboards are more expensive than something like a X99 ASRock Taichi Board as an example. I might find with some specific people, but they should ask too much for the X79 Mobos.

What about your BCLK Experience with the 2670? I have seen that the Linus tested one E5 2697 V2 and manage to bump it from 2.7Ghz to almost 3.4Ghz on all the 12 Cores by increasing the BCLK. This is so confusing for me.

I might sell my Computer, save some money and settle for RYZEN.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoyzon*
> 
> Thanks, the used X79 Motherboards are more expensive than something like a X99 ASRock Taichi Board as an example. I might find with some specific people, but they should ask too much for the X79 Mobos.
> 
> What about your BCLK Experience with the 2670? I have seen that the Linus tested one E5 2697 V2 and manage to *bump it from 2.7Ghz to almost 3.4Ghz on all the 12 Cores by increasing the BCLK. This is so confusing for me.*
> 
> I might sell my Computer, save some money and settle for RYZEN.


What's confusing you? BCLK is like the old time Front side bus. Even though the multiplier is locked, you can force the CPU to go higher. Clock speed = BCLK * multiplier. I've overclocked my X series X58 Xeons that way too. Hope that helps.

Yes, it seems it doesn't pay to upgrade to the older CPUs unless you got the mobo already, it seems in most cases. That's why I asked about that...sometimes cheaper to get new. I didn't want to steer you away though if thats what you wanted to do. If Ryzen existed last year, I may have gone with it over my current set up. I am always looking to up my core count since I like to do compute projects from BOINC.

EDIT: as far as my experience with the P9X79 and E5-2670, I was only able to bump the BCLK a few Mhz before it was unstable. I may have needed to bump voltages somewhere. I decided I wanted to build a 2P rig so I swapped out the E5 for an unlocked i7. Overclocking Xeon on the X79 seemed limited. but I'm interested in seeing other results. I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to OCing, I don't like to touch voltages if I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## Hard PC

Xeon E5-2686 V3 Hacked BIOSMod overclocked all 18 [email protected] Battlefield 1 Bottleneck Test and CPU Tests: Cinebench R15, PassMark 9.0, 3dMark Fire Strike&TimeSpy DX12 and Aida64:


----------



## johnspack

Got tired of my x58 system finally. Have a P9X79 Pro mobo coming, and already have an E5 1650 cpu. Hoping my NH-D14 cooler will be able to handle 4.5Ghz. Got the adapter kit for that too.
Worried about cooling for my vrms, it only has 8 phases, whereas the deluxe has 16. Anyone run a combo like this, and did you add fans to the vrm heatsinks? I know I won't be able to run
much higher than 4.5 24/7 on this mobo, but not sure if I'll need additional cooling. I have 7 case fans in my antec 1200 with about equal pressure in the case.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> Got tired of my x58 system finally. Have a P9X79 Pro mobo coming, and already have an E5 1650 cpu. Hoping my NH-D14 cooler will be able to handle 4.5Ghz. Got the adapter kit for that too.
> Worried about cooling for my vrms, it only has 8 phases, whereas the deluxe has 16. Anyone run a combo like this, and did you add fans to the vrm heatsinks? I know I won't be able to run
> much higher than 4.5 24/7 on this mobo, but not sure if I'll need additional cooling. I have 7 case fans in my antec 1200 with about equal pressure in the case.


What are the 8 phases rated at? Shouldn't be that big an issue unless you have to pump some serious voltage.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> Got tired of my x58 system finally. Have a P9X79 Pro mobo coming, and already have an E5 1650 cpu. Hoping my NH-D14 cooler will be able to handle 4.5Ghz. Got the adapter kit for that too.
> Worried about cooling for my vrms, it only has 8 phases, whereas the deluxe has 16. Anyone run a combo like this, and did you add fans to the vrm heatsinks? I know I won't be able to run
> much higher than 4.5 24/7 on this mobo, but not sure if I'll need additional cooling. I have 7 case fans in my antec 1200 with about equal pressure in the case.


Both have the same phase delivery, at least number:





P9X79 Pro is solid, no worries.

I'm sure you'll get 4.5GHz under that cooler unless you get some turd that needs 1.45v for 4.5.


----------



## DarthPeanut

Newer to Xeon overclocking and picked up a e5 1660 v3 to try because it was an insanely good deal.

So far I have been approaching it like I would my normal x99 haswell-e processor but hitting a wall hard at 4.4ghz @ 1.29vcore basically (x99 deluxe mb, custom loop, etc).

Crashing with a 124 code so I am thinking it is just the scaling with vcore dropping off hard but thought I would check in on this thread to see if there is anything specific to Xeon I should be aware of.

I read through a good bit of this thread this morning but very little seems to relate to what I am doing.


----------



## Hoyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthPeanut*
> 
> Newer to Xeon overclocking and picked up a e5 1660 v3 to try because it was an insanely good deal.
> 
> So far I have been approaching it like I would my normal x99 haswell-e processor but hitting a wall hard at 4.4ghz @ 1.29vcore basically (x99 deluxe mb, custom loop, etc).
> 
> Crashing with a 124 code so I am thinking it is just the scaling with vcore dropping off hard but thought I would check in on this thread to see if there is anything specific to Xeon I should be aware of.
> 
> I read through a good bit of this thread this morning but very little seems to relate to what I am doing.


I thought Xeons were higher binned Chips compared to their i7 Counterparts, so they would be able to Clock Higher once Overclocked, guess i was wrong.


----------



## DarthPeanut

It was scaling realllly well and was moving up nicely through 1.18-1.19 vcore to run a stable 4.2 in all stress/ benches without much fine tuning because I was still working up.

Kinda why I am looking for idea what I might be missing cause it hit a wall pretty hard.

Naturally I would not take my single sample size as representative of a general trend. I maybe missing something here.


----------



## johnspack

Actually Deluxe has 16, but my Pro should be ok I guess.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I was talking about the Asus X79 Deluxe and it's obvious now you're talking about the P9X79 Deluxe.


----------



## johnspack

Well, got started!


----------



## johnspack

Well, guess I shouldn't have been so worried. Doing 4.5 using offset will max 1.33v, so will use aida bench to show speed... can't capture temp fast enough....


----------



## Hard PC

Xeon E5-2686 V3 Overclock BIOSMod [email protected] gaming performance:


----------



## deadsmiley

My Firestrike results with a GTX 1070 SC running out of the box. I think these are pretty darn close!

E5-1650 @ 4.5GHz
Firestrike 15,507
Firestrike Graphics Score: 18,191
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10949172

i7-6700K @ 4.6GHz
Firestrike: 15,710
Graphics Graphics Score: 18,571
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11910054

REASON FOR EDIT:
1. Had incorrect linkage to the 6700K
2. Added Firestrike Graphics Score


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard PC*
> 
> Xeon E5-2686 V3 Overclock BIOSMod [email protected] gaming performance:


How are things like this done? Anyone have instructions? I am presuming microcode hack.


----------



## marcus556

I dont know if this is the right spot to post this but here goes nothing.

I just bought what I think is a XEON E5-2695 V2 to put in my Asus Rampage IV Formula Board. The reason I say "think" is because when i put he CPU in it comes up on all CPU ID methods as Genuine Intel CPU. Shows its a Xeon with 12 core and 24 threads L1,2,3 caches match that of the 2695 v2 but the issue I am having is with the clock rates. It shows the max clock as being 2.3GHz where I have it overclocked to 2.775GHz, and this does not match that of the Intel website where it says this CPU's base clock is 2.4GHz and Turbo's to 3.2 GHz. My question is if this is indeed the right CPU how do I get my rig to turbo this thing right? Any time I touch the BCLK it disables turbo and my second question is, after doing some research I seen where OEM CPU's do pop up as "Genuine Intel Processor" is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## MrKoala

Any retail chip should display a model name.

If you only see "Genuine Intel Processor" it's probably an ES chip, and the lower clock is normal.


----------



## johnspack

Still at 1.33v, dam chip already at 4.6!


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Any retail chip should display a model name.
> 
> If you only see "Genuine Intel Processor" it's probably an ES chip, and the lower clock is normal.


Bummer, that's exactly what it is. I am trying to see if I can get the eBayer to work something out to send me the right one. Had no idea there were different variants of this CPU considering it doesn't state it anywhere online


----------



## StockDC2

Quick question.

I am new to the X79 game and was wondering if my EVGA X79 SLI will work with an E5-1650. This website says that my board will only work with the E5-1650 v2 but I was told that the v1 will work fine as well. Can anyone please confirm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How are things like this done? Anyone have instructions? I am presuming microcode hack.


The instructions were posted earlier on this thread. From my understanding all Haswell CPUs have an errata that allows the the max turbo to boost on all cores. Removing the microcode from the BIOS allows for this mod to occur.

Page 3 over the forum below has the instructions.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


----------



## johnspack

Your EVGA board should work. My boards specs show only v2 as well, and I'm having no problem with my v1 cpu!


----------



## johnspack

Well my little 1650 is now stable at 4.7: http://valid.x86.fr/kmxrwa Have to get back to my gaming!


----------



## Derek1

Is there an appreciable difference between 1650 v2, or any other cpu for that matter, that are from Malay or Costa Rica?

ETA Never mind, found it.

doh!


----------



## johnspack

Okay, spent many hours testing this... 4.8 now on my 1650. About 1.37v turbo max, with 1.32v average.
http://valid.x86.fr/l2cur1


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> Okay, spent many hours testing this... 4.8 now on my 1650. About 1.37v turbo max, with 1.32v average.
> http://valid.x86.fr/l2cur1


Looks like a winner, lucky son of a gun!


----------



## johnspack

Huge lucky. 20 years of owning computers. This is my first cherry chip! And oh my gawd I want your chip! I paid 99 US for mine....
How much did you get yours for? I looked on ebay, it scared me.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> Huge lucky. 20 years of owning computers. This is my first cherry chip! And oh my gawd I want your chip! I paid 99 US for mine....
> How much did you get yours for? I looked on ebay, it scared me.....


heh heh, like $1165 usd shipped. I still remember the price it was so much LoL!


----------



## sunny7day

i am looking to unlock the core to 10 maybe? like the x99 unlocked recently


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunny7day*
> 
> i am looking to unlock the core to 10 maybe? like the x99 unlocked recently


Would you post a link to unlocking extra cores please?


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunny7day*
> 
> i am looking to unlock the core to 10 maybe? like the x99 unlocked recently


Okay, please do tell how the hell you did that.


----------



## delerium

How is that 1680v2 compare to the new ryzen's? I was hoping the prices of the 1680v2 would drop but they are still in the 700 - 1000 dollar price range. What's a good Xeon cpu for the x99?


----------



## gofasterstripes

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## gofasterstripes

@sunny7day

How did that happen??! Link or info?


----------



## Black6spdZ

anyone experimented with E7 v2's on x79 boards?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black6spdZ*
> 
> anyone experimented with E7 v2's on x79 boards?


Not compatible, different pin layout I believe, 2011-0 vs 2011-1 also known as Ivy-Bridge EX.


----------



## MunneY

Alright... I guess I'm going to have to try this with my 2650v3 and x99 ITX ... 2.1GHZ isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I'm not sure if anyone has posted or referenced the thread over at AnandTech, but that is where the real headway is being made in overclocking the Haswell (v3) Xeons. It requires both Microcode and BIOS modifications, and sometimes results in major instabilities, but it is possible if you get your settings dialed in correctly. I will link the thread down below. I would start around page 7 or 8 and read all the way until the final page for the most up-to-date information.

LINK: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/

I will be very curious to see what results you all come up with.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has posted or referenced the thread over at AnandTech, but that is where the real headway is being made in overclocking the Haswell (v3) Xeons. It requires both Microcode and BIOS modifications, and sometimes results in major instabilities, but it is possible if you get your settings dialed in correctly. I will link the thread down below. I would start around page 7 or 8 and read all the way until the final page for the most up-to-date information.
> 
> LINK: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/
> 
> I will be very curious to see what results you all come up with.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Yea but nothing has happened in a month


----------



## gofasterstripes

I guess Ryzen has taken everyone's eyes off the Xeon ball. The existence of such hacking is really due to the overpricing that Intel has been doing, and that's the market that AMD have just taken-aim at.

Ironically I am once again in work, just as the platform becomes less interesting :/


----------



## gtz

It is a great mod for productivity. But unless you have a high frequency Xeon it won't help you in gaming.

Ryzen brings great value, and as BIOS matures (as far as RAM ooverclocking)its closing the gaming gap with intel.

That is not to say I won't recommend a Haswell Xeon. For instance I bought my Pre QS 2695 V3 (same stepping as retail but higher single core turbo) for 380 shipped. 10 core turbo at 3.65 and all core at 3.3 with the mod (only 2 cores go to 3.6 and 2.8 all core with out the mod and a little BCLK overclock). Since ryzen tops out at 3.8-4.0 I figure 3.65 and 14 cores is a better value.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> It is a great mod for productivity. But unless you have a high frequency Xeon it won't help you in gaming.
> 
> Ryzen brings great value, and as BIOS matures (as far as RAM ooverclocking)its closing the gaming gap with intel.
> 
> That is not to say I won't recommend a Haswell Xeon. For instance I bought my Pre QS 2695 V3 (same stepping as retail but higher single core turbo) for 380 shipped. 10 core turbo at 3.65 and all core at 3.3 with the mod (only 2 cores go to 3.6 and 2.8 all core with out the mod and a little BCLK overclock). Since ryzen tops out at 3.8-4.0 I figure 3.65 and 14 cores is a better value.


That is pretty interesting. What kind of MT/ST Cinebench scores does that pull?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That is pretty interesting. What kind of MT/ST Cinebench scores does that pull?


146/2249


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> 146/2249


Wow, not bad at all. That ST score actually pretty close to a stock 1700 and right on par with a stock 6950x. That MT score is crazy good, maybe time to retire my dual x5670's.









How stable is it with the bclk at 104?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Wow, not bad at all. That ST score actually pretty close to a stock 1700 and right on par with a stock 6950x. That MT score is crazy good, maybe time to retire my dual x5670's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stable is it with the bclk at 104?


Pretty stable, it all really depends what hard drive you use.

For instance NVME would probably max out at 103. SATA SSD around 104-105 mark. Those 2 items are the pickiest when it comes to overclocking the BCLK on X99.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Pretty stable, it all really depends what hard drive you use.
> 
> For instance NVME would probably max out at 103. SATA SSD around 104-105 mark. Those 2 items are the pickiest when it comes to like overclocking the BCLK on X99 from what I have noticed.


Still, even at 100, you'd have 3.5 turbo and 3.2 MT, which isn't bad at all. For a workstation and some gaming, that is a good value.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Still, even at 100, you'd have 3.5 turbo and 3.2 MT, which isn't bad at all. For a workstation and some gaming, that is a good value.


That is why I chose this particular chip, a good blend of both. Great for video editing and good for gaming.

Edit:

Whoever is interested on the mod please check out the link provided earlier. The mod works easiest on AsRock Boards and will not work on early ES chips with the string 306F1 only works on 306F2.


----------



## MunneY

See my 10 core is a 2.2ghz chip so its pretty weak. I've considered selling it and upgrading to a faster one, but I'm not sure its worth it. I have a 5960x sitting here as well a 1700x.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> See my 10 core is a 2.2ghz chip so its pretty weak. I've considered selling it and upgrading to a faster one, but I'm not sure its worth it. I have a 5960x sitting here as well a 1700x.


With the mod you would have a max turbo of 3.0 across all 10 cores.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea but nothing has happened in a month


What more do you want to happen? It works...

Running 2 2696v3 18 cores this way and getting core-for-core performance identical to 2690v4, but I have 4 more cores and 3.8Ghz top end for just a few cores.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> With the mod you would have a max turbo of 3.0 across all 10 cores.


mines an early ES and doesn't clock that hight. It boost to 2.4ghz with a 105 bclk


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> mines an early ES and doesn't clock that hight. It boost to 2.4ghz with a 105 bclk


I gotcha


----------



## Dunxy

Still rocking my e5-2680 at the moment, been doing a great job especially when leveraging all threads.However i had a moral dilemma running a stock clocked cpu on my custom loop so dropped ball on a e5-1650 hexa core with unlocked multi








Will be interesting to have a play with it and see how it goes,if nothing else will improve single core performance for older game engines and emulators.
Will post up performance once it arrives and ive got it max stable OC.


----------



## Helgaiden

Decided to jump at an experimental build after my success turning a Z400 x58 system into a gaming rig with an x5687 cpu in a dukase v2 case. I've got an HP Z620 build on the way and im eyeballing the sub-$100 6 core xeon, e5-1650. I'm aware that traditional overclocking methods are out of the picture, but even if i was able to use something like ThrottleStop or intel XTU and lock all cores at the turbo ratio, that would be enough to make me happy. I didn't see anything on BIOS-MODS.com regarding a hacked bios for this platform (expected) either. Maybe somebody has had luck with ClockGen or SetFSB though. Can't wait to put this frankenstein together.

edit: just realized its c602 not x79. Any help appreciated still. Woopsie.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea but nothing has happened in a month


In a month? more like 2 years since mobile Haswell was shown that it could be unlocked and was suggested exploits should be checked with desktop parts but I guess no one bothered checking Xeons, at least not publicly. And it was even from before then that running maximum turbo full core on Haswell Desktop by using an early microcode less than ver 0x8 was also known about.

I guess it only interests a very small group and with already unlocked CPU's available even less interest except for those with very limited funds. There was even an example of Xeon maximum turbo full core posted on this thread early January.

Still I shouldn't complain, perhaps if discovered sooner the second hand Haswell Xeon would still be outside my budget.


----------



## Toastn

Hi,

i got my Hands on some E5-2667v2 and E5-2695v2.

is there any way to get those to run on the allcore turbo ?

i read that there is some errate with those cpus that allow to run at max allcore frequence?

If anybody could Point to a board + bios/patch to test i would be very thankful.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toastn*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i got my Hands on some E5-2667v2 and E5-2695v2.
> 
> is there any way to get those to run on the allcore turbo ?
> 
> i read that there is some errate with those cpus that allow to run at max allcore frequence?
> 
> If anybody could Point to a board + bios/patch to test i would be very thankful.


Only V3 has the hack, sorry.


----------



## Toastn

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gofasterstripes

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> *tumbleweed*


So true. I figured more people would be itching to test this out on their V3's and post results.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> So true. I figured more people would be itching to test this out on their V3's and post results.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


Lots of that done on Anand, not sure what additional you'd need to see?

I'm using 2 2969v3 as separate compute nodes and they outperform my 2690v4's even core-for-core. I was going to put the 2 2696's on a dual board, but I get more out of them in separate systems for software reasons (didn't scale well to a dual socket system).


----------



## Jimmo

Anyone know which E5 gives the best single core performance considering which version clocks the highest? As in, V1, V2, or V3?


----------



## bill1024

I just picked up a couple E5-1560 for 75$, and one for 80$
Also the e5-1650v2 I just picked up one for 175$ and 180$ One was a i7-4930k 180$ took my offer,
The spicyQ1650v2 are selling for 130$ now. I should of tried one, but I passed

I picked up 5 new bulk Asus P9x79 WS motherboards for under a grand.
Going to replace my x58 systems. Maybe sell one off, as I think I want to keep my EVGA x58 Classified3 I am not sure yet.
The only real reason for me to do this is I really can use the AVX instruction set that is missing in the x58 x56xx CPUs.
I do find I can overclock with a bit less voltage, been hitting 4.2 to 4.4 around 1.3v
Going higher seems to need a bit more voltage and of corse the temps go up.
I am very happy at 4.3 for sure. It is the AVX that really gives me the boost running BOINC primegrid LLR tasks.
Other BOINC projects are starting to use AVX also, folding to now, but I no longer do CPU folding.

As far as V1 vs V2, I did not see any gains to justify the near 100$ price increase.

Next in my sights maybe a x99 2011-3 board and a V3 xeon


----------



## 99belle99

Would I be foolish to pick up a Asus X79 sabertooth and a i7 3960X with 32 GB's of Corsair RAM?

I currently have a X58 Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz with a R9 Fury X.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Would I be foolish to pick up a Asus X79 sabertooth and a i7 3960X with 32 GB's of Corsair RAM?
> 
> I currently have a X58 Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz with a R9 Fury X.


By the numbers, those two CPUs are pretty close together. I'd think the distinguishing feature would have to be something on the motherboard (newer I/O).

I have to assume you are picking up the 3960x very cheaply as you could get a 5930k or a 6800k and get a LOT more processor for your 6 cores.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> By the numbers, those two CPUs are pretty close together. I'd think the distinguishing feature would have to be something on the motherboard (newer I/O).
> 
> I have to assume you are picking up the 3960x very cheaply as you could get a 5930k or a 6800k and get a LOT more processor for your 6 cores.


I gave up on that idea. I just seen the ad yesterday and thought maybe I should get it. I was able to pick up all three: X79 Sabertooth, i7 3960X and 32 GB's of RAM for €600. Seemed ok yesterday but thinking about it more now I could pick up a more modern CPU for similar money. Like a i7 Kaby Lake. But after thinking about it more I am still happy with my X58 system. Plays all my games brilliantly.


----------



## johnspack

Welp, spent another 180can and got 4 more sticks of ram. Guess my 1650 doesn't mind it...
http://valid.x86.fr/nqrxnd


----------



## Hard PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How are things like this done? Anyone have instructions? I am presuming microcode hack.


Yes! BiosMod and ucode hack. Read this topic:
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I gave up on that idea. I just seen the ad yesterday and thought maybe I should get it. I was able to pick up all three: X79 Sabertooth, i7 3960X and 32 GB's of RAM for €600. Seemed ok yesterday but thinking about it more now I could pick up a more modern CPU for similar money. Like a i7 Kaby Lake. But after thinking about it more I am still happy with my X58 system. Plays all my games brilliantly.


If anything, I'd get a 1650 or 1650v2 as they are pretty cheap now, Ivy has a bit higher IPC but Sandy usually clocks higher. Look at it this way, a 1650 at 4.6ghz is equivalent to a 6850k @ 4ghz in most cases, not bad for an $80-90 chip.


----------



## Hexbyte

I wonder if it would be possible to run 2 of those ES 2695 v3 with the hack in one board? It's fun just thinking about it, hehe..


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to run 2 of those ES 2695 v3 with the hack in one board? It's fun just thinking about it, hehe..


Yes. It required more EFI work to get the second processor stripped and programmed, but was eventually accomplished in that thread with a Z10PE-d16 and the Asrock dual board (don't recall the name). Possible some others. See the anandtech thread.

I was going to go that route, but after some testing, I found 2 Taichi w/2696 produced higher throughput than would be possible with a dual board at pretty reasonable power consumption (~250W measured at the wall under 18C load).

Two reasons:
1. I can push ram timing - running with 2133CAS10-1T - produces repeatable 10% improvement in my target apps over 2133CAS15 (which is all I could get with ECC on a C612 board that blocked me from changing timing)

2. My target apps are not scaling to dual socket systems and it will be some time before I can address that.

So, the V4's get to live in the Z10PE and the V3's now outperform them core-for-core in 2 taichi boards.


----------



## Hexbyte

Oh, that's super cool. I checked the thread only briefly so I did not see it. I'll look for it now!

There probably aren't a whole lot of applications that would support that many cores (especially on dual socket systems?) I was just thinking of benchmarking with it for fun. Not that I really have any reason to nor can I actually afford it, haha.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Oh, that's super cool. I checked the thread only briefly so I did not see it. I'll look for it now!
> 
> There probably aren't a whole lot of applications that would support that many cores (especially on dual socket systems?) I was just thinking of benchmarking with it for fun. Not that I really have any reason to nor can I actually afford it, haha.


Yeah. its fun. You might start at the end and work backward from the end to find the V3x2.efi conversations and links.


----------



## Hexbyte

I actually read through it all from start to finish, haha. Seems like only 2 people really cared to use it in a dual socket system and that the performance overall was lacking compared to the improvements of single socket systems.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I actually read through it all from start to finish, haha. Seems like only 2 people really cared to use it in a dual socket system and that the performance overall was lacking compared to the improvements of single socket systems.


I've found it to creates a system that is pretty sensitive to temperature.

Because I planned on moving it to a dual system, I just cobbled together the single system to tests and ended up with a noctua sink on one and an H110 on the other.

There was a noticeable difference in performance between the two running a ~3 hour compute job. I dug in and figured out it was entirely temperature/power throttling subtly reducing performance throughout the job. So, I set then both up with the same clocks, voltages, and H110 cooler and now they both perform the same.

From memory, I think it was 2:40 for the H110 and 3:15 for the noctua which is 160m vs 195m or the noctua was 22% slower.

So, a small sample of people might not give you the whole answer. The difference in temps was not huge (10-12C), but its effect on current and thus the hard TDP cap evidently was enough to make a big difference on a job making use of 16-18 cores...

As I mentioned, the other wild-card is memory. A dual system will clamp you to stock ECC 2133,CAS15,CR2 memory speeds where a single system would generally allow you to use unbuffered dimms at whatever timing the BIOS will allow and the memory will tolerate... That can be another 10% difference right there...


----------



## Hexbyte

Hmm, I was under the impression from the other thread that the issue generally wasn't heat but the amount of power your system could use, so what you are saying is new to me. I guess the RAM does limit your options a lot but it should at least be a static increase/decrease so to speak, no throttling or clocking differently!

Considering your experiences tell a different story than the people in the other thread I think this is still an interesting (and fun) option to consider for a system! :]


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Hmm, I was under the impression from the other thread that the issue generally wasn't heat but the amount of power your system could use, so what you are saying is new to me. I guess the RAM does limit your options a lot but it should at least be a static increase/decrease so to speak, no throttling or clocking differently!
> 
> Considering your experiences tell a different story than the people in the other thread I think this is still an interesting (and fun) option to consider for a system! :]


power + heat are the limiting factor. The presumption is that heat is only a binary issue (throttling), but it doesn't seem (empirically) to be that simple. It looks like there's a sliding scale and/or the additional resistance caused by hotter gates is showing up in current consumed (resistivity).

Don't have a solid answer for you, just these two systems...


----------



## Hexbyte

That's okay, you've given me a lot of information about things I had not considered before and I'm thankful for that!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> That's okay, you've given me a lot of information about things I had not considered before and I'm thankful for that!


I've been blown away by the ability to:
1. match or beat the v4's core for core (i.e. 14 cores of 2960v4 vs 14 cores of 2696v3 doing the same work are roughly the same with the 2696 a little ahead)

2. run an 18 core headless compute node at full-tilt pulling 250W from the wall...

You can also bclk v3's to ~103-105 where the v4s don't like that very much. Doing so, I managed (with the ucode hack) to top the world leaderboard for 18 core Cinebench R15 on a lark.









http://hwbot.org/submission/3486227_cekim_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5_2696_v3_2742_cb

Looking at that score, I am pretty sure I can beat it - that was with stock 2133CL15 memory and a pretty low bclk OC.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've been blown away by the ability to:
> 1. match or beat the v4's core for core (i.e. 14 cores of 2960v4 vs 14 cores of 2696v3 doing the same work are roughly the same with the 2696 a little ahead)
> 
> 2. run an 18 core headless compute node at full-tilt pulling 250W from the wall...
> 
> You can also bclk v3's to ~103-105 where the v4s don't like that very much. Doing so, I managed (with the ucode hack) to top the world leaderboard for 18 core Cinebench R15 on a lark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3486227_cekim_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5_2696_v3_2742_cb
> 
> Looking at that score, I am pretty sure I can beat it - that was with stock 2133CL15 memory and a pretty low bclk OC.


What is your single core CB R15 score?

I get my 2696 V3 tomorrow, but I don't know if I will have time to play with it.

Thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've been blown away by the ability to:
> 1. match or beat the v4's core for core (i.e. 14 cores of 2960v4 vs 14 cores of 2696v3 doing the same work are roughly the same with the 2696 a little ahead)
> 
> 2. run an 18 core headless compute node at full-tilt pulling 250W from the wall...
> 
> You can also bclk v3's to ~103-105 where the v4s don't like that very much. Doing so, I managed (with the ucode hack) to top the world leaderboard for 18 core Cinebench R15 on a lark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3486227_cekim_cinebench___r15_xeon_e5_2696_v3_2742_cb
> 
> Looking at that score, I am pretty sure I can beat it - that was with stock 2133CL15 memory and a pretty low bclk OC.


holy cow.. that's awesome


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> What is your single core CB R15 score?
> 
> I get my 2696 V3 tomorrow, but I don't know if I will have time to play with it.
> 
> Thanks


Don't recall and don't have windows on those 2 machines any more. They are headless linux compute nodes.


----------



## Hexbyte

That's awesome! I'm probably going to look into getting a v3 when it's time to upgrade again.. :]


----------



## gtz

A little tease for you guys.

This 2696 V3 is a freaking beast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> A little tease for you guys.
> 
> This 2696 V3 is a freaking beast!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice! It is a great little chip. Makes me a little sad how held back the V4's are and V5's will be compared to what I know they can do with cooling outside the 1U/passive-sink thermal design envelope (which is what they target).


----------



## cekim

p.s. you should be aware that the ES chips may not/don't work out of the box with the V3.EFI as they have a different CPUID identifier. You may or may not be able to get the ucode hack to work depending on your BIOS and willingness/ability to use a hex editor on it.

My chips are OEM 2696 not ES. so they have a CPUID of 0x0306f2. That's key to the edits and instructions in that thread.


----------



## gtz

Just to emphasize what cekim mentioned, this mod only works for 62f (retail stepping). That means production and quality sample chips. In most cases pre-qs chips and some ES2 chips. ES0 or ES1 will not work and that is what is most common on Ebay.

The mod has worked on my QS 2683, pre QS 2695 (best bang for buck if it can be had cheaply), and QS 2696.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Excellent! This is the Xeon abuse we came here for.

Thanks also to @cekim for the clear explanation of the less obvious details of the hack.

@gtz

Can you report the actual power use by the CPU when running 18x33x104 (or whatever it runs @ 18cores)?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Excellent! This is the Xeon abuse we came here for.
> 
> Thanks also to @cekim for the clear explanation of the less obvious details of the hack.
> 
> @gtz
> 
> Can you report the actual power use by the CPU when running 18x33x104 (or whatever it runs @ 18cores)?


What is a good program that is accurate at reading power draw? I don't know which one is the most accurate.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> What is a good program that is accurate at reading power draw? I don't know which one is the most accurate.


I've never presumed or sought accuracy from software programs, just measure it at the wall if I needed accuracy.

hwinfo provides power, but I've never checked it - only used it as a relative measure.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Unless you run a Gigabyte motherboard I can't speak from experience (DES does show the real wattage).

I thought HWInfo from CPUID showed the amps, but I can't find that now









You could look at the package wattage.... though if that's correct I have no idea, especially if we hack the CPU power control


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Unless you run a Gigabyte motherboard I can't speak from experience (DES does show the real wattage).
> 
> I thought HWInfo from CPUID showed the amps, but I can't find that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could look at the package wattage.... though if that's correct I have no idea, especially if we hack the CPU power control


the ucode hack doesn't actually modify or fool the TDP calculation as far as I know.

It removes patches to bugs in its handling that produces a much more aggressive push of the TDP envelope that undoubtedly violates it for longer periods of time than Intel intended or a passive/1U cooling setup could handle. It's "normal" that the TDP gets violated on an instantaneous basis, but only momentarily. Clearly they had some bugs in how to throttle as such a situation "approached" the limit. Removing masking of those bugs produces a much more desirable behavior for computes provided you can cool it.

Over all though, the chips measurement and enforcement of TDP is largely intact and you see what when you put it under load. For example, with the 2696, where you can have 18 cores at 3.6-3.8GHz without load, as soon as you start doing work, it starts walking down to 3.2. Which is higher than 2.8 you'd get without the hack, but lower than "all core turbo" at the max multiplier (x38).

Under real "all core" load without AVX, it settles on 3.2 quickly. With AVX, it will drop to 2.8.

HWINFO definitely shows "power" in watts - you have to scroll down or add windows to find it, but its there...


----------



## gofasterstripes

Thanks for the detailed answer, a good addition to the thread


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> A little tease for you guys.
> 
> This 2696 V3 is a freaking beast!!!!!!!!!!!


That's awesome! Wonder if that mod could work in a dual config.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's awesome! Wonder if that mod could work in a dual config.


As per prior posts here - yes, there is a V3x2.EFI that performs the additional steps (after you've stripped the BIOS of its ucode).

The few people that did this didn't get as much performance as they expected, but:
1. it was a small sample
2. I'm not sure what their cooling setup was and with 2 taichi + 2696 I see a noticeable impact on computes over time based on temperature.

The dual socket work with 2 ASUS (Z10PE d8 and d16 that I know of and one Asrock dual board) is toward the end of the anandtech thread.

I stopped exploring that path once I ran into the issues in my prior posts with software scaling and inability to lower timing on memory that cost me a lot of real-world performance. So, I stuck with 2 single systems.


----------



## tbob22

I noticed another unlocked ES v2 chip popping up. The QD2H, it looks something like a E5-1650 v2 ES with the 12mb cache.:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-I7-4960X-ES-QD2H-3-2Ghz-12MB-L3-130W-Overcloclable-to-4-0Ghz-6Core-CPU/351798443858

Whereas the QE83 is more like a E5-1660 v2 with the 15mb:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Intel-E5-1650-V2-or-i7-4930K-ES-CPU-6-Cores-3-4Ghz-LGA2011-QE83-/162479328707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> As per prior posts here - yes, there is a V3x2.EFI that performs the additional steps (after you've stripped the BIOS of its ucode).
> 
> The few people that did this didn't get as much performance as they expected, but:
> 1. it was a small sample
> 2. I'm not sure what their cooling setup was and with 2 taichi + 2696 I see a noticeable impact on computes over time based on temperature.
> 
> The dual socket work with 2 ASUS (Z10PE d8 and d16 that I know of and one Asrock dual board) is toward the end of the anandtech thread.
> 
> I stopped exploring that path once I ran into the issues in my prior posts with software scaling and inability to lower timing on memory that cost me a lot of real-world performance. So, I stuck with 2 single systems.


Interesting stuff.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Unless you run a Gigabyte motherboard I can't speak from experience (DES does show the real wattage).
> 
> I thought HWInfo from CPUID showed the amps, but I can't find that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could look at the package wattage.... though if that's correct I have no idea, especially if we hack the CPU power control


HWinfo64 does have one, tops out at 250-260 Watts under non avx load. I am assuming once under AVX it would shoot to the 300 range. Will have time to test better in a few weeks, I have a newborn and all my free time is gone for the moment.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I have a newborn


Congrats









All, FWIW V3,EFI was only ever meant as a proof of concept and not a solution. A proper BIOS mod was always the preferred method. With a BIOS mod no driver required, should also address issues such as waking from sleep and in some cases power limit issues. For instance Tachi X99 has both MMIO and MSR power limits and arbitrates such that the lowest value takes priority which means 120W limit for 2683 which will not be overridden by MSR setting . Also may be possible for 306f1 to work with BIOS mod but untested.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@gtz

Thanks for the info, again. Also, as above - congratulations and best wishes







I have not yet sprogged, but I am aware of the energy required (and I think it's a lot of whatts ; )


----------



## gofasterstripes

@ucode
Quote:


> All, FWIW V3,EFI was only ever meant as a proof of concept and not a solution. A proper BIOS mod was always the preferred method.


Yes, that's how I thought we might get in. Do you create custom BIOS's?


----------



## ehaze

What duel proc mobo should I look for?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All, FWIW V3,EFI was only ever meant as a proof of concept and not a solution. A proper BIOS mod was always the preferred method. With a BIOS mod no driver required, should also address issues such as waking from sleep and in some cases power limit issues. For instance Tachi X99 has both MMIO and MSR power limits and arbitrates such that the lowest value takes priority which means 120W limit for 2683 which will not be overridden by MSR setting . Also may be possible for 306f1 to work with BIOS mod but untested.


Haven't had the cycles to explore further (specifically trying to mod the BIOS beyond ucode removal).

The EFI driver approach works adequately as a "solution", but as you point out, leaves potential on the table - more or less depending on the chip in question.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @ucode
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> All, FWIW V3.EFI was only ever meant as a proof of concept and not a solution. A proper BIOS mod was always the preferred method.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's how I thought we might get in. Do you create custom BIOS's?
Click to expand...

Haven't even had time to finish my own BIOS. Just back from offshore, medical renewal Monday then back out again.

Shame this wasn't investigated a couple of years back when it was shown there were some Haswell loopholes. Each BIOS may be different in how certain parts are handled. 306f2 should be easier as can post but 306f1 will need more work, not actually having a 306f1 doesn't help either. Seems to be some variance with most suited patch as well although only aware of versions 0x13 and 0x14 for f1.


----------



## Bizpit

I have the option of getting a cheap/free Asus Rampage IV Extreme from a friend who just upgraded. Currently I'm still on X58 with a X5670.

For X79 the only unlocked Xeons are the E5 1650/1660/1680 v2's, right? Would going from a X5670 --> E5 1660v2 give a decent performance boost, or would it simply be better to save a little more and move straight to Ryzen?


----------



## gofasterstripes

How fast is your '70 running at?


----------



## Bizpit

It's sitting at 4, I got a bit of a lemon.


----------



## gofasterstripes

OI! I like my 4GHz '50









Lets say you get 4.4GHz from an x79.... You'd be looking at circa 20% more overall CPU performance. I've never exactly broken-down the scores per benchmark, maybe you'd benefit from more AVX, but overall I'm thinking +20%.

This is unlikely to translate into much for gaming, unless your GPU and settings were causing a huge CPU bottleneck.... unlikely.

So I'd say save for Ryzen.

Judging by the utter wasteland that is this and the x58 thread since Ryzen launched, you'll not be alone!

EDIT - you could probably sell your x58 and x5670 for the value of the E5 chip, so it might not cost anything. However, it's still a hassle and may go wrong.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bizpit*
> 
> I have the option of getting a cheap/free Asus Rampage IV Extreme from a friend who just upgraded. Currently I'm still on X58 with a X5670.
> 
> For X79 the only unlocked Xeons are the E5 1650/1660/1680 v2's, right? Would going from a X5670 --> E5 1660v2 give a decent performance boost, or would it simply be better to save a little more and move straight to Ryzen?


No, the e5-1650 60 V1 are unlocked too. i7-3930K
The V1 are Sandy bridge and the V2 are Ivybridge. i7-4930K
The e5-1650v1 can be bought for 75$ make an offer. I just bought 2 of them for that price.
I also have the 1650 V2 and I do not see any reason to spend the extra money on the V2.
They seem to produce the same running BOINC.

I also have the i7-3930K and it runs the same as the others.
I bought 5 Asus P9x79 WS/ipmi bulk motherboards a couple months ago and I bought used i7 and xeons CPUs to go with them.
In the process of swapping out my x58 systems. I really can use the AVX is all, otherwise I would not of done it.


----------



## ultimeus

Hi guys,

Just bought on ebay a E5 2670v2 ES and an Intel DX79TO

Does anyone knows if the board will work with ECC reg memory ?

If not do you have a good source for a cheap RAM supplier? I would like to get 32 or 64GB


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> No, the e5-1650 60 V1 are unlocked too. i7-3930K
> The V1 are Sandy bridge and the V2 are Ivybridge. i7-4930K
> The e5-1650v1 can be bought for 75$ make an offer. I just bought 2 of them for that price.
> I also have the 1650 V2 and I do not see any reason to spend the extra money on the V2.
> They seem to produce the same running BOINC.
> 
> I also have the i7-3930K and it runs the same as the others.
> I bought 5 Asus P9x79 WS/ipmi bulk motherboards a couple months ago and I bought used i7 and xeons CPUs to go with them.
> In the process of swapping out my x58 systems. I really can use the AVX is all, otherwise I would not of done it.


This. The v2 is only worth about 5-10% more. So if you can get a 1650 v2 or 4930k for under $100 then it would be worth it, otherwise just get a 1650 v1 for $75-90.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimeus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just bought on ebay a E5 2670v2 ES and an Intel DX79TO
> 
> Does anyone knows if the board will work with ECC reg memory ?
> 
> If not do you have a good source for a cheap RAM supplier? I would like to get 32 or 64GB


I don't think x79 will work with registered memory, it will work with unbufferd ECC. I believe you need C602 for registered ECC.

32gb of standard 1600mhz is fairly cheap on ebay.


----------



## StockDC2

Just sold my 1700X and my 1650 just came in. Talk about perfect timing.

So I just finished putting everything together and noticed that there is a max difference of 10 degrees C between the cores. Is this normal?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Just sold my 1700X and my 1650 just came in. Talk about perfect timing.
> 
> So I just finished putting everything together and noticed that there is a max difference of 10 degrees C between the cores. Is this normal?


At idle or load?


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> At idle or load?


Both idle and load.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Both idle and load.


10c difference seems a little high for load. I think one of my x5670's had that issue, my current 1660 varies around 5c.

It is also possible you have a bad TIM application.

If it doesn't change after reseating, then just monitor the hottest core.


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> 10c difference seems a little high for load. I think one of my x5670's had that issue, my current 1660 varies around 5c.
> 
> It is also possible you have a bad TIM application.
> 
> If it doesn't change after reseating, then just monitor the hottest core.


Thanks for the reply. I will reapply the TIM and see if anything changes. I just received this from eBay so I may be able to send it back to the seller for a different one.

It is cores #3 and #4 that are running hot.

Btw, for the TIM application, is there a specific way that I should do it for this platform? The CPU is huge compared to any of the other processors that I have had.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will reapply the TIM and see if anything changes. I just received this from eBay so I may be able to send it back to the seller for a different one.
> 
> It is cores #3 and #4 that are running hot.
> 
> Btw, for the TIM application, is there a specific way that I should do it for this platform? The CPU is huge compared to any of the other processors that I have had.


Just a standard rice size or slightly larger is fine, when you take the heatsink off you want to make sure the center is nicely covered but you don't want it squeezing out over the edges of the IHS. You can also try a thin line down the middle, I've had pretty good luck with that method on 2011 chips.


----------



## bill1024

Seems like every xeon I have had has had a core or two that ran as much as 9c hotter than the others.
I went to the realtemp website and did a good read on their software. I use the realtemp GT included as most do with hexcores.
You can calibrate the software, here is what they said to do.
In the bios under sys monitor see what the temp reading is with the computer idle for 90-120 seconds
Then boot into windows, let it sit idle again 90-120 seconds and calibrate the sensors to what the BIOS was reading.
Hopefully a few of the sensors are very close to that reading already.
I do this with my systems and so far I have never lost a CPU
"Knock on wood"

Seems to work well, and it is what the software mfgr says to do.


----------



## ehaze

why are ES chips frowned upon?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehaze*
> 
> why are ES chips frowned upon?


Because they are legally stolen property if sold. They are provided by Intel to vendors with an agreement that they remain the property of Intel and are not to be sold and returned to Intel upon request.

In terms of OC or usage in general, the other issue is that Intel provides them with little to no guarantee of full or correct functionality, so you get what you get and it may be more or it may be less.

The other issue is that any fixes or hacks tied to a stepping or model number may not be able to be applied without further hacking.

Lastly, uCode updates that fix bugs won't be applied.


----------



## ehaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Because they are legally stolen property if sold. They are provided by Intel to vendors with an agreement that they remain the property of Intel and are not to be sold and returned to Intel upon request.


eBay is flooded with ES chips. One would think that Intel would push eBay to keep the chips off the site.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehaze*
> 
> eBay is flooded with ES chips. One would think that Intel would push eBay to keep the chips off the site.


Indeed, it is an effort to ensure, if you do so, you are getting something you can buy without potential legal entanglement given the proportion of ES, remarked, etc... chips relative to legitimate pull or used chips. A good vendor won't mind and will have answers for such legitimate questions, but you'll pay more. Worth it to me and I wouldn't be interested in doing business with someone who isn't taking care to ensure the legitimacy and correctness of their product anyway.

Why Intel hasn't bothered on any significant level likely speaks to:

1. difficulty of prosecution given foreign origin of many of these
2. Profit margin of chips (making it hardly worth it to them given that people who buy them generally aren't doing so instead of buying through legitimate channels). So, no lost sale.

They do make clear that any warranty claim or RMA involving the chip will result in them confiscating it without compensation, but at least publicly, while you used to hear of big hauls of counterfeit and stolen chips in the press, you don't often now...


----------



## drm8627

Intel doesnt seem to have an issue with people selling ES chips, and theyre not illegal to buy.

https://communities.intel.com/thread/110476


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Intel doesnt seem to have an issue with people selling ES chips, and theyre not illegal to buy.
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/110476


Not sure who that is... you will see different answers from Intel reps.

Regardless:
1. the performance, compatibility and reliability remain a concern
and
2. the legal math is simple:
a. You can't sell something you don't own
b. The original seller didn't own it
c. You cannot legally accept goods you know to have been sold by someone who didn't own them

Intel makes it clear elsewhere on their page that if you send them an ES chip for warranty purposes, they are keeping it and you are out of luck. While they clearly are taking a soft stance on this, they would not risk confiscating "your property" if they weren't on firm legal ground (because it was always legally their property).

So, yes, they seem to be turning a blind eye (I suspect for one or more of the reasons I stated earlier - not worth it to them), but bottom line is I can't ethically, morally or legally buy something from someone, when I know the only reason they have it is, at the very least, someone broke a contract to do so. Again, I'm also not interested in doing business with someone who would engage in grey markets because it calls into question whether they would deal with me ethically.

Your mileage may vary wildly, technically or legally, so gauge risk accordingly.


----------



## gofasterstripes

In many ways I think your post is spot-on...however:
Quote:


> I'm also not interested in doing business with someone who would engage in grey markets because it calls into question whether they would deal with me ethically.


The flip side of this is, they're keen to earn a buck, so they may well deliver!


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Not sure who that is... you will see different answers from Intel reps.
> 
> Regardless:
> 1. the performance, compatibility and reliability remain a concern
> and
> 2. the legal math is simple:
> a. You can't sell something you don't own
> b. The original seller didn't own it
> c. You cannot legally accept goods you know to have been sold by someone who didn't own them
> 
> Intel makes it clear elsewhere on their page that if you send them an ES chip for warranty purposes, they are keeping it and you are out of luck. While they clearly are taking a soft stance on this, they would not risk confiscating "your property" if they weren't on firm legal ground (because it was always legally their property).
> 
> So, yes, they seem to be turning a blind eye (I suspect for one or more of the reasons I stated earlier - not worth it to them), but bottom line is I can't ethically, morally or legally buy something from someone, when I know the only reason they have it is, at the very least, someone broke a contract to do so. Again, I'm also not interested in doing business with someone who would engage in grey markets because it calls into question whether they would deal with me ethically.
> 
> Your mileage may vary wildly, technically or legally, so gauge risk accordingly.


Theyre legal to buy, as in, intel cant do anything to you but ask for the chip back. There has never, that i could find, been a recorded case where intel sought legal action against a buyer. The only thing intel can do to you, is if somehow they found out you owned one, they could demand it be returned to them, since you bought it knowing it was an ES.
However, I really dont think intel gives a crap. There are literally thousands upon thousands of ES chips on the market, being bought and sold. It would literally be a waste of time for intel to try and do anything about it. Especially since most engineering samples on the market are older tech anyway. Also there are tons of threads where people are discussing their engineering samples, and what they can do with them, nothing ever happens from them either. I , personally, have never seen Intel demanding the return of such chips, either.

You arent buying stolen property. You are buying barrowed property. You become the barrower, if intel finds out you have it, they can legally demand you return it. However, that is highly unlikely, because if intel wanted the thing back, they would have asked the original OEM for it back, and taken them to court to get them returned.

Also, i dont care who I buy from on ebay. If theyre selling a chip they say is functional, and working, and they list which motherboards theyve tested it with, and you get the processor, and it doesnt work, you can get your money back through ebay buyer protection. They were selling a fully functioning chip, the one u received was not functioning. Refund. end of story.
Always be sure to check buyer ratings though, If you ever expect to actually receive your product, whether you can get a refund or not.

I have not bought any ES chips, but if i found one I wanted, I would in a heartbeat. And if intel gave me any flak about it id use this as a citation from an official intel representative.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> You arent buying stolen property. You are buying barrowed property.












right... so, no, that's not how property or property law works... Google up "larceny" and "mens rea" if you don't believe me.

I agree with you, they just don't seem to care as a practical matter. I can't speak for them to say why, but they'd be well within their rights to do so.

Which is why I also mentioned the technical reason to avoid them. They can be frankenchips with various features non-functional. You have to be exceedingly careful (as you suggest) from whom you buy just to be sure you are getting what is promised and then be exceedingly knowledgable about which steppings and models work sufficient for your needs.

You won't get uCode updates for many of them, so if Intel fixes a genuine bug not just locks down a feature or power saving meausre you don't get that fix.

You may not be able to use features and exploits of functionality that are otherwise available.

Your bios may not work correctly or at all.

You may not get the clock rates, power or performance you would ordinarily expect.

So, even if you engage in "ethical bypass" and this sort of thing doesn't phase you, there are other risks and reasons not to. Again, gauge your risk accordingly. Depending on your career aspirations, also recognize, the internet never forgets unless its something you want it to remember. So, what matters today and what matters tomorrow are 2 different things.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right... so, no, that's not how property or property law works... Google up "larceny" and "mens rea" if you don't believe me.
> 
> I agree with you, they just don't seem to care as a practical matter. I can't speak for them to say why, but they'd be well within their rights to do so.
> 
> Which is why I also mentioned the technical reason to avoid them. They can be frankenchips with various features non-functional. You have to be exceedingly careful (as you suggest) from whom you buy just to be sure you are getting what is promised and then be exceedingly knowledgable about which steppings and models work sufficient for your needs.
> 
> You won't get uCode updates for many of them, so if Intel fixes a genuine bug not just locks down a feature or power saving meausre you don't get that fix.
> 
> You may not be able to use features and exploits of functionality that are otherwise available.
> 
> Your bios may not work correctly or at all.
> 
> You may not get the clock rates, power or performance you would ordinarily expect.
> 
> So, even if you engage in "ethical bypass" and this sort of thing doesn't phase you, there are other risks and reasons not to. Again, gauge your risk accordingly. Depending on your career aspirations, also recognize, the internet never forgets unless its something you want it to remember. So, what matters today and what matters tomorrow are 2 different things.


Oh, im quite aware of what mens rea and larceny are. I have background in Criminal Justice. Im simply saying, intel can do nothing to you that will stick, at least not in the usa, for buying an ES chip. Not only is it not illegal, the very latest statement we have from intel is that its not illegal, they just dont condone it. Simple as that. If a court case came up, that statement, on Intel's own website, alone would absolve whomever was being prosecuted. There is nothing WRONG with buying the chips, legally, or ethically, in the USA. Otherwise, people like Linus, and Crit tv, who have RECOMMENDED buying ES chips, on multiple videos, would have gotten some pretty severe backlash from Intel for making videos about it. As well as several other smaller youtube channels . It is COMMON, and it is OK to buy them. Youre not going to be looked over for a job position in 20 years because you bought an ES chip, thats absolutely ridiculous. And if youre going to continue this debate, then you need to start leaving citations about where youre getting your facts for the legality of buying ES chips. I cited intel, who did you cite? As a matter of fact, i cannot find ONE SINGLE INSTANCE of someone getting in trouble for buying an ES online, EVER. AT ALL.





But everything you said about the possible technical difficulties are true and i agree with.


----------



## Rolodim

Hi everybody!
I recently became an owner of MB Huanan x79 (actually there is a c602 chip) and e5-1650 CPU.
I was able to overclock it to 4.2GHz without any problems. But the processor is throttling to 3.8-3.9 GHz in the LinX 0.6.5 test.
Power Limits in BIOS are set to 255.


I noticed that in the ThrottleStop soft in the TPL section there was a parameter PP0 Current Limit with a value of 185.
And IA Cores Power just reaches 180 Watt during the test.
I tried to increase this value in the PP0 Power Limit line but this did not bring any effect. If I set the value at least 5 units less (180) then the CPU starts to work unstable.
What could be the problem?
And another question, is this the normal voltage for such frequency?


----------



## ehaze

Is there a rule of thumb related to cpu cores and gigs of ram?

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 14c chip and wasn't sure how much ram to purchase.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehaze*
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb related to cpu cores and gigs of ram?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 14c chip and wasn't sure how much ram to purchase.


No but I would get at least 2GB per core.
On gaming computer 4 cores, usually people go for 8GB. But then it is increasing to 16Gb, bc is cheaper these day, making it 4GB per core.
Just get as much as you can afford.


----------



## bill1024

My dual socket 2011 boards with 2 x 8/16 I run 32gb, seems to be enough for all I do in BOINC
My 6/12 cores I run 16gb and my 4 core boards I run 8gb.
EEC R 1333 server ram used on ebay as cheap as 8 x 4gb for 25$ of Samsung.
I did get several 32gb sets for 30ish dollars.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolodim*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I recently became an owner of MB Huanan x79 (actually there is a c602 chip) and e5-1650 CPU.
> I was able to overclock it to 4.2GHz without any problems. But the processor is throttling to 3.8-3.9 GHz in the LinX 0.6.5 test.
> Power Limits in BIOS are set to 255.
> 
> I noticed that in the ThrottleStop soft in the TPL section there was a parameter PP0 Current Limit with a value of 185.
> And IA Cores Power just reaches 180 Watt during the test.
> I tried to increase this value in the PP0 Power Limit line but this did not bring any effect. If I set the value at least 5 units less (180) then the CPU starts to work unstable.
> What could be the problem?
> And another question, is this the normal voltage for such frequency?


The VID there is not your running voltage. Scroll down to VCCIN or use CPU-Z to see your core voltage.

The VRM's may not be strong enough to push that 180w+ when overclocked, it would not surprise me. My 1660 at 4.6ghz pulls over 230w p95 smallffts.

Try for 4ghz at a lower voltage maybe?

How is that board otherwise? I haven't seen much info on it, they are dropping in price. Once they drop around $100 I may consider pairing it up with the e5-2670 sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Rolodim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The VID there is not your running voltage. Scroll down to VCCIN or use CPU-Z to see your core voltage.


Oh, now I see. So it's 4,2GHz with 1.32V and 1.312V during the throttling to 3.8GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The VRM's may not be strong enough to push that 180w+ when overclocked, it would not surprise me. My 1660 at 4.6ghz pulls over 230w p95 smallffts.


Is it CPU Package Power or IA Cores Power?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> How is that board otherwise? I haven't seen much info on it, they are dropping in price. Once they drop around $100 I may consider pairing it up with the e5-2670 sitting on the shelf.


Not bad at all for its price. It works with cheap REG ECC memory. By default it doesn't support to set CPU multiplier over x39 and 1866 memory mode. But these issues was solved after updating BIOS from this russian site - http://x79.apphb.com/mb/#biosDownload
What's not to like is that you can not change timings for memory, manage voltage and there is a problem with throttling due to power limits.
It works perfectly with e5-2670. There're some instructions for overclock by FSB - http://x79.apphb.com/overclock/#fsbOverclockDiv


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolodim*
> 
> Oh, now I see. So it's 4,2GHz with 1.32V and 1.312V during the throttling to 3.8GHz.
> Is it CPU Package Power or IA Cores Power?
> Not bad at all for its price. It works with cheap REG ECC memory. By default it doesn't support to set CPU multiplier over x39 and 1866 memory mode. But these issues was solved after updating BIOS from this russian site - http://x79.apphb.com/mb/#biosDownload
> What's not to like is that you can not change timings for memory, manage voltage and there is a problem with throttling due to power limits.
> It works perfectly with e5-2670. There're some instructions for overclock by FSB - http://x79.apphb.com/overclock/#fsbOverclockDiv


IA cores is just the CPU cores.

CPU package power is the entire CPU including the memory controller, integrated graphics (if it has one), etc.

Good to know that it seems to be decent, once prices drop a bit more it could make a nice budget rig.


----------



## Amurtigress

I've just received my E5-2650 and put it on my Gigabyte X79-UD5. The board is starting, gives me the regular beep, and then enters the EFI. But aside from the usual background graphics and mouse pointer, none of the BIOS options appear. Also I've cleared the CMOS settings with the button on the backside of the board

I've also checked if the microcode is supported by my BIOS (F13w)...which was rather pointless to do, since it is a C2 die stepping that requires the same microcode as the regular i7-3820 and 3930k.

Any suggestions? Did I miss anything?

The Xeon:

SR0KQ
COSTA RICA
3313B316


----------



## bill1024

I would, if you did not already, unplug the PSU from the wall. Hit the start button to discharge any stored electric.
Remove the battery from the motherboard, press the BIOS reset button or short the jumper for 30 seconds.
Put the battery back in, plug in the PSU and fire it up and see what it does.

If that does not work, do it again and leave the battery out for a half hour and try it again.
Good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## Arizona4005

I have both - Evga x58 classified and Asus x79 Workstation boards. Getting x5670 for the x58 for sure but im very confused with the 2011 socket. I really want unlocked 8 core but it's expensive or it's LOCKED. Dang it. Someone help me out, what CPU for 2011 socket? I have a i7 3960x should I just stick to it or what?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizona4005*
> 
> I have both - Evga x58 classified and Asus x79 Workstation boards. Getting x5670 for the x58 for sure but im very confused with the 2011 socket. I really want unlocked 8 core but it's expensive or it's LOCKED. Dang it. Someone help me out, what CPU for 2011 socket? I have a i7 3960x should I just stick to it or what?


Yes, I myself would just stick with the hexcore you have now.
That 8 core that is unlocked is still very expensive. The e5-16xx are unlocked, there is an eight core but $$$$$$$$$$
The other 8 core like the e5-2670 will OC just a little bit with the BCLK. 105 maybe, not a whole lot more.
If you really need the extra 2/4 cores threads, then ok. Better off then getting a dual 2011 and go 16/32


----------



## thyfartismurder

Has anyone compared a 1650v1 to any of the ryzen 5 6 cores? Im thinking of getting into x79 but there wouldnt be much point if the ryzen 5s where significantly better.

If its too off topic Is there a seperate thread for that or should I make one.

edit* IE say a 1650/1660 at 4ghz


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> Has anyone compared a 1650v1 to any of the ryzen 5 6 cores? Im thinking of getting into x79 but there wouldnt be much point if the ryzen 5s where significantly better.
> 
> If its too off topic Is there a seperate thread for that or should I make one.
> 
> edit* IE say a 1650/1660 at 4ghz


For the a little less money I would go for a Ryzen 6 core, similar performance (better performance outside of gaming). Unless you need 40 PCIe lanes I would go X79.

Alright guys this is probably as far as I can push my E5 2696 V3. I believe for a single socket system I have the highest Cinebench R15 score.

2980, I wanted 3000 but could not be achieved. With a 10 core turbo of 3.9 and all core turbo of 3.4 I think I have the best of both worlds. Not bad since I manged to snag my chip for 550 bucks.



A picture of my build


----------



## gofasterstripes

Bootiful







Rep^


----------



## drm8627

hey guys. I have a que
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> For the a little less money I would go for a Ryzen 6 core, similar performance (better performance outside of gaming). Unless you need 40 PCIe lanes I would go X79.
> 
> Alright guys this is probably as far as I can push my E5 2696 V3. I believe for a single socket system I have the highest Cinebench R15 score.
> 
> 2980, I wanted 3000 but could not be achieved. With a 10 core turbo of 3.9 and all core turbo of 3.4 I think I have the best of both worlds. Not bad since I manged to snag my chip for 550 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my build


nice whats your passmark scores? single and multi?

Also jealous you got that for 50 bucks,

so is that an OC? or what?


----------



## thyfartismurder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> For the a little less money I would go for a Ryzen 6 core, similar performance (better performance outside of gaming). Unless you need 40 PCIe lanes I would go X79.
> 
> Alright guys this is probably as far as I can push my E5 2696 V3. I believe for a single socket system I have the highest Cinebench R15 score.
> 
> 2980, I wanted 3000 but could not be achieved. With a 10 core turbo of 3.9 and all core turbo of 3.4 I think I have the best of both worlds. Not bad since I manged to snag my chip for 550 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Bootiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep^


That cooler is FAT hmmmm.... I will probably hold off the x79 unless i get a good deal on a motherboard


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Bootiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep^


Thank you sir!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> hey guys. I have a que
> nice whats your passmark scores? single and multi?
> 
> Also jealous you got that for 50 bucks,
> 
> so is that an OC? or what?


The 2696 V3 is the fastest clocked V3 Xeon and has the same amount of cores as the 2699. It was released a year after the rest of the E5 V3 lineup. With the Haswell Microcode Hack and a small BCLK overclock it becomes a monster. I will post single and multi threaded passmark scores tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> That cooler is FAT hmmmm.... I will probably hold off the x79 unless i get a good deal on a motherboard


It is a very heavy cooler, and performance is a 2-4 degrees different than a Noctua NH D14 (the NHD14 being superior). Only thing I hate about it, is uses the same mounting as the Cooler Master EVO 212. For being as heavy I think cooler Master should have gone a different direction.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Thank you sir!!
> The 2696 V3 is the fastest clocked V3 Xeon and has the same amount of cores as the 2699. It was released a year after the rest of the E5 V3 lineup. With the Haswell Microcode Hack and a small BCLK overclock it becomes a monster. I will post single and multi threaded passmark scores tonight.
> It is a very heavy cooler, and performance is a 2-4 degrees different than a Noctua NH D14 (the NHD14 being superior). Only thing I hate about it, is uses the same mounting as the Cooler Master EVO 212. For being as heavy I think cooler Master should have gone a different direction.


what motherboard you using? I might consider snagging that cpu, if i can recreate what youve managed to do.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> what motherboard you using? I might consider snagging that cpu, if i can recreate what youve managed to do.


Taichi and Z10PE-D16-WS here so far with the same hack... Latest efi driver has them running at ~3.3 all-core and I have run some 18 core jobs on a dual 18 core system (9 cores each @100% load) at 3.6-3.8 for 18 cores...

If you check the anand thread you'll find quite a variety of MBs that work. Those two are just the two I personally have working. I have an X99M Extreme4 that isn't stable for whatever reason. I've seen people do this with other asus and asrock MBs.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> what motherboard you using? I might consider snagging that cpu, if i can recreate what youve managed to do.


All the info is on my sig rig.

In case you were viewing on the mobile version, AsRock X99 Extreme 4. Works like a charm.


----------



## Amurtigress

Thanks Bill. My experiences with this board so far was that it doesn't matter if I am removing the battery or not, the button is enough. I still did it, to no avail.

Problem is if I am flashing anything earlier than the F13W BIOS I'm going to lose support for my 4930k without knowing if the 2650 is going to work, with a definitive risk to completely brick this board for me without any i7-3xxx available to unbrick it.

Thank you Gigabyte for falsely stating that the E5-2650 is supported starting with BIOS F9...but after all that's not the only thing Gigabyte screwed up on the X79 series. (Faulty LAN implementation, wrong PCH core voltage...so essentially the board never gets fully stable after a CMOS reset)









Anyway. Pondering to return the chip to the seller!


----------



## Arizona4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Thanks Bill. My experiences with this board so far was that it doesn't matter if I am removing the battery or not, the button is enough. I still did it, to no avail.
> 
> Problem is if I am flashing anything earlier than the F13W BIOS I'm going to lose support for my 4930k without knowing if the 2650 is going to work, with a definitive risk to completely brick this board for me without any i7-3xxx available to unbrick it.
> 
> Thank you Gigabyte for falsely stating that the E5-2650 is supported starting with BIOS F9...but after all that's not the only thing Gigabyte screwed up on the X79 series. (Faulty LAN implementation, wrong PCH core voltage...so essentially the board never gets fully stable after a CMOS reset)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Pondering to return the chip to the seller!


Originally Posted by Arizona4005 View Post

and that is why i stay away from gigabyte..... older boards have a lot of problems.... I lost 2 gigabyte boards and they were the only ones I lost out of like 50 other boards I had. One x58, and a z170 hd3p. lost both while gaming. Two completely different system. Screen went black and never boots up again. No error codes.


----------



## Arizona4005

Oops double post don't know how to delete this =(


----------



## Hexbyte

@gtz, Damn dude! That's a rig to be proud of, beautiful, insane specs and there are not very many like it, super awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Thanks Bill. My experiences with this board so far was that it doesn't matter if I am removing the battery or not, the button is enough. I still did it, to no avail.
> 
> Problem is if I am flashing anything earlier than the F13W BIOS I'm going to lose support for my 4930k without knowing if the 2650 is going to work, with a definitive risk to completely brick this board for me without any i7-3xxx available to unbrick it.
> 
> Thank you Gigabyte for falsely stating that the E5-2650 is supported starting with BIOS F9...but after all that's not the only thing Gigabyte screwed up on the X79 series. (Faulty LAN implementation, wrong PCH core voltage...so essentially the board never gets fully stable after a CMOS reset)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Pondering to return the chip to the seller!


I'm also using a Gigabyte X79-UD5, I'm using an E5-1650 though. I have to say I've also had a lot of trouble getting everything working properly even though I'm using the pre-Ivy Bridge and I have to run the backup BIOS because the first one isn't stable (the green/blue switch on the mobo to blue). Overclocking on this thing was also very strange. So the older BIOSes work for my Sandy Bridge but I can't guarantee it for yours, unfortunately. Judging by the info I read back then it was also a pain to downgrade your BIOS version, especially when you updated to the Ivy Bridge versions. I'm really afraid I'll have to update my BIOS once I get a new GPU, I read that the older BIOSes don't support 8GBs of VRAM.. :[


----------



## Amurtigress

@Hexbyte:

Maybe I can help you some with future tinkering: I found that the PCH Core voltage (1.1V, I checked it with a multimeter. It stays at 1.1 on AUTO, since we don't have a sensor for this rail) should be set to ~1.275. Other board makers seem to set 175mv more than default, for example ASRock on the Z97 series by default when it's set to AUTO. Gigabyte doesn't. I have found several issues that this is causing. Intermittently not detected USB devices, SATA problems, and inconsistent CPU performance as well as erratic behavior of the Lynx 0.65 tool.

Hexbyte, out of curiosity, what's your PCH Core voltage set to?

This problem affects everything that's integrated in the southbridge and all devices attached to it via PCI or PCI express. So best is, after resetting the CMOS, to increase the PCH Core to 1.275 right away. I also found information by EVGA that this voltage is in no way shortening the life of the board/chipset.

As for the BIOS, Gigabyte removed the stupid 3D click-interface from the BIOS after F13T to add the Ivy Bridge support. I think that's where they messed up more... I was pondering to flash a pre-13t BIOS on "blue" and keep the other at F13W for Ivy Bridge support, but then I remembered that BIOSses before and after that version don't hand over correctly, so the changing between BIOSses was extremely erratic.

Other than that a flashing back to Sandy Only BIOSses can only be done with Intel's flash suite since it plain flashes everything...Gigabyte's flashers are blocked AND don't flash all of the BIOS, they skip the ME region and other parts.


----------



## Hexbyte

Interesting find! My PCH Core is set to Auto and it reports 1.1v

I want to say that this system has been running stable ever since I figured out the right settings but I did have it fail to load my HDD once and also there was this weird bug where my fan spun harder than usual. I don't dare to go back and delve into dynamic vcore and/or power savings again though, that was a nightmare with this board. Do you think it would affect stability related to these values?

This is my first Gigabyte product and it has definitely left a bad taste in my mouth. The BIOS documentation also sucks on top of that, there's barely any info on what each version does. I've seen multiple people complain about how the update to the post F13T BIOSes caused instabilities for their Sandy Bridge systems so that's why I'd rather not go there. On top of that it's a real pain in the ass to change BIOS versions like you said.. Ugh.

Gonna increase my PCH Core voltage, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Interesting find! My PCH Core is set to Auto and it reports 1.1v
> 
> I want to say that this system has been running stable ever since I figured out the right settings but I did have it fail to load my HDD once and also there was this weird bug where my fan spun harder than usual. I don't dare to go back and delve into dynamic vcore and/or power savings again though, that was a nightmare with this board. Do you think it would affect stability related to these values?


Hard to say, but entirely possible. A friend of mine is running a Linux fileserver on an ASUS Z97 board, which gave him several problems with the SATA. One HD wasn't detected at all, and another through USB 3 threw some error in the BIOS screen. Both disappeared after uppting the PCH voltage. And don'T get confused, the number in front of the button (1.10V) is NOT a sensor reading.

Furthermore, the LAN chip implementation is responsible for a number of deadlocks. Disable it and get some other add-in network card. For example some used I340-T2 server card for 30 Euro.

Also the voltage sensor for VCore is kinda borked. it will always show a vdrop of 30 mV under load, no matter if it's dropping or not. LLC works fine on the board, despite VCore showing the drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> This is my first Gigabyte product and it has definitely left a bad taste in my mouth. The BIOS documentation also sucks on top of that, there's barely any info on what each version does. I've seen multiple people complain about how the update to the post F13T BIOSes caused instabilities for their Sandy Bridge systems so that's why I'd rather not go there. On top of that it's a real pain in the ass to change BIOS versions like you said.. Ugh.
> 
> Gonna increase my PCH Core voltage, thanks for the tip!


Let me know what you'll find.

I went from ASUS to Gigabyte. ASUS P6T-Deluxe V2 to X58A-UD7. It was a very nice board, but the X79 series is way worse. Might take an ASRock next....


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> @gtz, Damn dude! That's a rig to be proud of, beautiful, insane specs and there are not very many like it, super awesome!


Thank you, I am just glad I decided to look into Xeons whenever I was looking for a 40 PCIe lane CPU.

To think I almost purchased a 6850K for 400. I never knew the value previous generation Xeons provided.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Hard to say, but entirely possible. A friend of mine is running a Linux fileserver on an ASUS Z97 board, which gave him several problems with the SATA. One HD wasn't detected at all, and another through USB 3 threw some error in the BIOS screen. Both disappeared after uppting the PCH voltage. And don'T get confused, the number in front of the button (1.10V) is NOT a sensor reading.


Gotcha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Furthermore, the LAN chip implementation is responsible for a number of deadlocks. Disable it and get some other add-in network card. For example some used I340-T2 server card for 30 Euro.


I can't really find any information on this, could you elaborate what happens and when? Is this what causes my computer to hang for like a minute when I try to access the BIOS sometimes or when it fails to boot up (and sometimes switches BIOS on its own)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Also the voltage sensor for VCore is kinda borked. it will always show a vdrop of 30 mV under load, no matter if it's dropping or not. LLC works fine on the board, despite VCore showing the drop.
> Let me know what you'll find.
> 
> I went from ASUS to Gigabyte. ASUS P6T-Deluxe V2 to X58A-UD7. It was a very nice board, but the X79 series is way worse. Might take an ASRock next....


When I changed the PCH voltage to 1.275v my computer failed to boot, after forcing it off and resetting it worked normally though (and yes the PCH voltage was saved). I don't really notice anything different because the HDD not loading and the fan acting weird both only happened once.

I'm sure I'll be here when I get my new GPU too, I'll have to wait for Vega to be released first though.. :]

I think I'll try sticking to MSI more, I fried one of those boards once but other than that I never had a problem with them. Maybe I'll try another brand if it gets good reviews or if I decide to to something specific like @gtz did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Thank you, I am just glad I decided to look into Xeons whenever I was looking for a 40 PCIe lane CPU.
> 
> To think I almost purchased a 6850K for 400. I never knew the value previous generation Xeons provided.


You're making me want to get one of those 18 core beasts even more, even though I have no sensible reason to do so, haha.


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I can't really find any information on this, could you elaborate what happens and when? Is this what causes my computer to hang for like a minute when I try to access the BIOS sometimes or when it fails to boot up (and sometimes switches BIOS on its own)?


I was experimenting with BCLK slightly over 100 MHz. The LAN chip is near unusable at 101, but also at anything above 100.00 an internal strap takes effect and causes trouble. Any change that forces the board to power down would likely lead to a power on-power off loop unless you are quick and switch the power supply off. Wait. And then on again.

Also happens when switching forth and back to/from strap 1.25x

No other add-in card has ever shown issues with BCLK above 100.00. I tried several Intels, a Broadcom and a dirt cheap Realtek. Not even the onboard Marvell SATAs are having issues with that.

On a side note, I am using a GTX1060-6GB, works okay with no issues due to the VRAM.

Alright, let's see where this goes...


----------



## Hexbyte

I feel kind of uncomfortable about BCLK overclocking because of all the stability issues I have read about, so I don't think that's a problem for me? What's the point of BCLK overclocking if you have an unlocked multiplier anyway?

I think the issue with higher amounts of VRAM was fixed with the BIOS version you're running, I don't think there are patchnotes indicating which version fixes it but I'm assuming it's F13T (the one that removes the 3D BIOS and makes it Ivy Bridge compatible).


----------



## Baasha

Hello All,

First time posting in this thread.

I'm thinking of building a rig just for rendering (mostly 4K, 5K, and 8K video) and I've found that using 'GPU' in Premier Pro, AME, Handbrake etc. doesn't really help with encoding speeds.

After doing some research - I want to build a rendering rig with at least 2 CPUs (can we do 4?). I'm looking at the E5-2699v4 which has 22 cores/44 threads.

Is there a better CPU combo for this purpose?

Appreciate any advice on this.


----------



## Amurtigress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I feel kind of uncomfortable about BCLK overclocking because of all the stability issues I have read about, so I don't think that's a problem for me? What's the point of BCLK overclocking if you have an unlocked multiplier anyway?


None. However it gets me suspicious to a degree that I'd still rather have the LAN disabled, and we have the lanes to afford it. It can't be excluded that the LAN chip could mess with the BIOS even at 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> I think the issue with higher amounts of VRAM was fixed with the BIOS version you're running, I don't think there are patchnotes indicating which version fixes it but I'm assuming it's F13T (the one that removes the 3D BIOS and makes it Ivy Bridge compatible).


F13t was the last without Ivy support. F13u and v were leaked ones that hat it, and F13w the official beta. It went all the way up to F14e with leaked ones...
And unfortunately no, I don't remember any hint at changes referring to GPUs/VMem. One change from F13t to F13u was the ME firmware. They went from 8.10.1286 to 8.10.1471.


----------



## Hexbyte

Yeah, good point, it could still mess things up at stock BCLK. I'm not having any problems with it now, however, so I'll keep it as is but I'll definitely keep it in mind if I have any trouble!

I'm sorry, I should've double checked the BIOS versions.. It's been a while since I looked into them. Anyway, what I meant to say was that I remember people saying that the VRAM fix was after the Ivy Bridge update, so I'm afraid of having to upgrade to that just for the GPU, which will then most likely ruin my current CPU settings. Either way though, I'll wait until I actually have the GPU and figure it out then, it doesn't make much sense to guess if it's going to work or not! I'm definitely still a little annoyed by how there are barely any recorded changelogs for all the BIOS versions..


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking of building a rig just for rendering (mostly 4K, 5K, and 8K video) and I've found that using 'GPU' in Premier Pro, AME, Handbrake etc. doesn't really help with encoding speeds.
> 
> After doing some research - I want to build a rendering rig with at least 2 CPUs (can we do 4?). I'm looking at the E5-2699v4 which has 22 cores/44 threads.
> 
> Is there a better CPU combo for this purpose?
> 
> Appreciate any advice on this.


You can do 4 CPUs here is the board with LGA 2011 for 1100$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132083052335?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

This would be a CPU 8 core 16 thread.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4650-SR0QR-2-7GHz-8Core-20MB-130W-LGA2011-Processor-CPU-/201915893946?hash=item2f032008ba:g:htgAAOSw42JZCvzD

With socket 2011 the CPUs are numbered like this The first number is the number of processors the CPUs that can see eachother.
E5-16XX single socket
E5-26xx are dual socket
E5-46xx are quad socket


----------



## Amurtigress

Good news folks. I managed tog et the E5-2650 to work on my X79-UD5. My suspicions were proven to be right....

Fist thing I did was setting up the BIOS so it should work after the CPU swapping. Basically set the multis all to 20x.

That way the board even booted with F13w. However the BIOS menu uptions remained unaccessible.

Then I used the Intel FPT flasher to force the board back to BIOS F13s. That made it fully work including the BIOS.

@Hexbyte: I'd recommend to stay away from anything newer than F13s (or F13t, couldn't find my copy of that one anymore). However going forth and back between F13S and F13W is no problem with the Intel flasher.









One thing is evident tho, a clock rate of under ~3 GHz means throttling the frame rate of a GTX1060-6GB card in scenarios where the card would need to get to it's limits.

cpuz-xeon-small.png 59k .png file


----------



## Hexbyte

Hey thanks, good to know! Nice to see that you got it working!


----------



## TLCH723

To keep things short, no xeon with DDR4 can be overclock yet?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> To keep things short, no xeon with DDR4 can be overclock yet?


v4 = no:
Other than via bclk. There is no known or suspected ucode or MSR exploit to OC v4.

v3 = yes:
v3 can be via ucode exploit.


----------



## Profiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> To keep things short, no xeon with DDR4 can be overclock yet?


new version of 16xx can. dont knwo wich ones. but seems some ES can too. of course price tag









no way force max turbo to all cores.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> v4 = no:
> Other than via bclk. There is no known or suspected ucode or MSR exploit to OC v4.
> 
> v3 = yes:
> v3 can be via ucode exploit.


Isnt the bclk only can go up by like 5 making it 105 or something??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> new version of 16xx can. dont knwo wich ones. but seems some ES can too. of course price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way force max turbo to all cores.
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/broadwell-ep-multiplier-locked-or-not.2480522/page-2


I should have be more clear, no dual xeon with DDR can be overclock yet.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Isnt the bclk only can go up by like 5 making it 105 or something??
> I should have be more clear, no dual xeon with DDR can be overclock yet.


dual v4 is often going to be lower than 104 max. They really don't like it. v3 is a little more forgiving, but still isn't happy about it.

There are no more "unlocked" xeons, but but again, v3 can be configured to run "all-core" turbo at higher rates than they would otherwise as a result of a "feature" fixed by ucode updates. So, you clear out the ucode, modify various MSRs and then load the new ucode once the turbo MSRs are locked.

So, an 18c chip with a 3.8 turbo that might have only allowed 2 cores to run at 3.8 and now run 8-9 cores at 3.8.


----------



## drm8627

Hey guys, ive got a question:

If you had say a 14 core xeon, and wanted to squeeze the very best single thread performance out of it, what methods would you use?
Ive heard that disabling hyperthreading, keeping the cpu super cold, and doing a super slight bclk overclock can force the cpu to run on turbo.

Is there a better way? Something Ive always been curious about.

Basically, how would you squeeze the absolute most performance out of a chip like that , for programs that rely on both single thread, and multi thread strength.


----------



## bill1024

The E5-16XX v1, v2 and v3 xeons are multiplier unlocked. The V4 and higher are multiplier locked.
E5-26XX and E5-46XX v1 v2 and v3 are all multiplier locked but for a little BCLK OC. I am not sure about v4?
I do believe in the near future, xeons will if not already out, the xeons will have to have a special server chip-set. No more dropping a xeon in a regular desktop PC
Any one heard of this new chip-set yet?


----------



## Piskeante

I'm currently running a E5 1650 v1 at 4,9ghz 1,41v without issues on an Asus P9x79 Deluxe. Ddr3 2400mhz Kingston HyperX Savage. Very happy with it.

Correct me if i'm Wrong. E5 16xx v2 , are just like 10% faster than mine at same clock speed right?? If i were to replace mine for another one, which should be my go?? 2697 v2 seems a beast, but it will not oc nearly anything (only by bclk and only about 5-7mhz).

Any ideas?


----------



## bill1024

I have both 1650 V1 and v2 also their i7 equivalent, I do not see much of a difference at all.
To me, it is not worth the extra money, save your money.


----------



## Roaches

I wonder how much prices went down on the older Ivybridge-E E5-26XX V2 chips? I'd love to grab a second hand 12 core in pairs just to keep my 2P c602 platform breathing.
Apparently AMD's X399 alternative is looking very attractive for me to move back to singe socket solution.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> I'm currently running a E5 1650 v1 at 4,9ghz 1,41v without issues on an Asus P9x79 Deluxe. Ddr3 2400mhz Kingston HyperX Savage. Very happy with it.
> 
> Correct me if i'm Wrong. E5 16xx v2 , are just like 10% faster than mine at same clock speed right?? If i were to replace mine for another one, which should be my go?? 2697 v2 seems a beast, but it will not oc nearly anything (only by bclk and only about 5-7mhz).
> 
> Any ideas?


Get a 4960X, they're like 50 ish dollars more. Best price/performance cpu for the x79. But your e5-1650 looks decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> Good news folks. I managed tog et the E5-2650 to work on my X79-UD5. My suspicions were proven to be right....
> 
> Fist thing I did was setting up the BIOS so it should work after the CPU swapping. Basically set the multis all to 20x.
> 
> That way the board even booted with F13w. However the BIOS menu uptions remained unaccessible.
> 
> Then I used the Intel FPT flasher to force the board back to BIOS F13s. That made it fully work including the BIOS.
> 
> @Hexbyte: I'd recommend to stay away from anything newer than F13s (or F13t, couldn't find my copy of that one anymore). However going forth and back between F13S and F13W is no problem with the Intel flasher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is evident tho, a clock rate of under ~3 GHz means throttling the frame rate of a GTX1060-6GB card in scenarios where the card would need to get to it's limits.
> 
> cpuz-xeon-small.png 59k .png file


Skip the xeons for your X79, I was looking at them but noticed the 4960X are going cheap I got a new open box one for $320 and it came with the cooler. Once I sell it should had costed me around $280.

I was looking at the e5-1650 v2 and variants. E5-1650 v2s are going 230-250ish the choice was clear.

Happy with my 4960X clocked it to 4.7GHz on 1.35v, idles around 19-24C load never seen above 53C. Prime95 stressing topped 72C on the hottest core after 1 hour.


----------



## Derek1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Get a 4960X, they're like 50 ish dollars more. Best price/performance cpu for the x79. But your e5-1650 looks decent.
> Skip the xeons for your X79, I was looking at them but noticed the 4960X are going cheap I got a new open box one for $320 and it came with the cooler. Once I sell it should had costed me around $280.
> 
> I was looking at the e5-1650 v2 and variants. E5-1650 v2s are going 230-250ish the choice was clear.
> 
> Happy with my 4960X clocked it to 4.7GHz on 1.35v, idles around 19-24C load never seen above 53C. Prime95 stressing topped 72C on the hottest core after 1 hour.






I think you are real lucky to find 4960x that will do 4.7 at that 1.35v. My impression from researching around is that most 4960x can barely do 4.5. And if you look around at reviews between the 4960x and the 4930k most will suggest getting the 4930 because of the performance/dollar. My Ebay research I rarely see a 4960x for less than 400$US (which is like 600 Can for me) worth buying. Not counting the Chinese offerings which are highly suspect.

I can push my 4930k to 4.7 @ 1.4v and that is good. But I made a point of getting one from a good Batch number. An 'A' series listed on HWBot.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The E5-16XX v1, v2 and v3 xeons are multiplier unlocked. The V4 and higher are multiplier locked.
> E5-26XX and E5-46XX v1 v2 and v3 are all multiplier locked but for a little BCLK OC. I am not sure about v4?
> I do believe in the near future, xeons will if not already out, the xeons will have to have a special server chip-set. No more dropping a xeon in a regular desktop PC
> Any one heard of this new chip-set yet?


Purley?

Intel just dropped a proverbial bomb on the consumer cpu market announcing HCC i9 chips (14,16,18 cores).

I know most xeon hacker types are looking to maximize the generation - 1 or 2 server hardware, but things are going to get weird (and good) for a while as a result of this and AMD's 16 and 2x16 setups that forced their hand.


----------



## Duality92

E5-1680 v2 is where it's at. If you can find one that is.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> 
> I think you are real lucky to find 4960x that will do 4.7 at that 1.35v. My impression from researching around is that most 4960x can barely do 4.5. And if you look around at reviews between the 4960x and the 4930k most will suggest getting the 4930 because of the performance/dollar. My Ebay research I rarely see a 4960x for less than 400$US (which is like 600 Can for me) worth buying. Not counting the Chinese offerings which are highly suspect.
> 
> I can push my 4930k to 4.7 @ 1.4v and that is good. But I made a point of getting one from a good Batch number. An 'A' series listed on HWBot.


Yeah I do agree I got kind of lucky with my chip. But looks like these hit a wall at 4.8GHz still boots but it is not stable for stressing I tried all the way to 1.4v. I do agree the 4930k is a better price per dollar, but you gotta take in consideration that the reviews were when the chips were new the 4960x was a $1000 dollar chip vs the 4930k was like a 500? Now the price difference is very small so I rather made the move to the 4960x since it will squeeze the last bit of performance for the x79 system.

A quick search on ebay a 4960x $275 shipped:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-4960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-15M-Cache-up-to-4-00-GHz-SR1AS-/232349154005?hash=item361916bad5:g:Ty4AAOSwAPVZGgXP


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Yeah I do agree I got kind of lucky with my chip. But looks like these hit a wall at 4.8GHz still boots but it is not stable for stressing I tried all the way to 1.4v. I do agree the 4930k is a better price per dollar, but you gotta take in consideration that the reviews were when the chips were new the 4960x was a $1000 dollar chip vs the 4930k was like a 500? Now the price difference is very small so I rather made the move to the 4960x since it will squeeze the last bit of performance for the x79 system.
> 
> A quick search on ebay a 4960x $275 shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-4960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-15M-Cache-up-to-4-00-GHz-SR1AS-/232349154005?hash=item361916bad5:g:Ty4AAOSwAPVZGgXP


Not up north though. lol

I agree the difference has come down since release but it still is significant from my perspective. However, that being said, if I see one I like I will probably buy it.







Especially if it has a good Batch number.
But I will probably be buying a 1650 v2 and would love to grab a 1680 v2 as well for the arsenal. lol


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Get a 4960X, they're like 50 ish dollars more. Best price/performance cpu for the x79. But your e5-1650 looks decent.


I don't think a 4960X can outperform my xeon, considering i can push it to 5ghz at like 1,45v (just right in the red line). Your chip seems to be a good one. 4,7ghz is really nice for that chip. But the question is the price. I paid 90$ for my E5 1650 v1. you say an i7 4960x can cost about 50$ish more. But in Ebay i've seen nothing cheaper than 300€, and in aliexpress, the price are like 400€.

Price to performance? i think my winner there is very clear.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> Not up north though. lol
> 
> I agree the difference has come down since release but it still is significant from my perspective. However, that being said, if I see one I like I will probably buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if it has a good Batch number.
> But I will probably be buying a 1650 v2 and would love to grab a 1680 v2 as well for the arsenal. lol


Oh didn't notice you were in Canada, my bad! Yeah it it still quite significant in your area hehe. Given that your 4930k does 4.7 why the upgrade? I did upgrade because I had a very very poor overclocking 3930k it did 4.4 with 1.4x and it wasn't stable for my liking









I was looking at the 1680 v2 too, but couldn't justify the price for that I can buy a Ryzen 1700x cpu/mobo/ram. It's more for bragging right that you have a rare cpu lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> I don't think a 4960X can outperform my xeon, considering i can push it to 5ghz at like 1,45v (just right in the red line). Your chip seems to be a good one. 4,7ghz is really nice for that chip. But the question is the price. I paid 90$ for my E5 1650 v1. you say an i7 4960x can cost about 50$ish more. But in Ebay i've seen nothing cheaper than 300€, and in aliexpress, the price are like 400€.
> 
> Price to performance? i think my winner there is very clear.


A sandy needs about 200Mhz more to match ivy though. I haven't checked the upper limit on mine I settled with the low volts 1.35 @ 4.7GHz, might be able to squeeze to 4.9 for benching. I was comparing to the price to the e5-1650 v2 not the v1. The e51650v2 are running around $230 last time I checked, while i just posted a link of a 4960x $275 shipped.


----------



## Derek1

Always on the lookout for an exceptional chip. And as far as a 1680 or 2687w v2 go, I am never leaving X79 and will be leaving it to some lucky sob after I kick. lol

Batch #'s

-4960X-
3320A573 ES (4.5GHz cinebench @ 1.4v) (4.99ghz @ 1.496V)
3321A576 ES (4.7GHz cinebench @ 1.35v, (5005 Mhz @ 1.472v) 5750MHz 3DMark vantage @ 1.7v LN2, CB -150 )
3330A936 (4,8 GHz cinebench @ 1,50v)
3325A993 5GHz / 1.42v

-4930K-
3320A829 ES (4.6GHz cinebench @ 1.4v)
3326B664 (5.0GHz cinebench @ 1.256v SS cooling)
3328A983 (4.6GHz cinebench @ 1.4v, 5650MHz 3DMark vantage @ 1.7v LN2, no CB)
3325A911 @ 4.7GHz cinebench @ 1.29 volt air-cooling
No CB but CBB at -170 which is not bad
4,7 GHz primestable at 1,32 Volt on air
5,8 GHz Vantage stable at 1,75 Volt
5,85 GHz wPrime stable at 1,75 Volt
3326A994 4.6 GHz Cinebench 11.5 @ 1.4V air cooling 5 GHz under SS @ -45 with 1.55V
3327A694 cine [email protected] ss -40 / [email protected] cascade -102
3326B662 4650 6/12ht vantage cpu test 1.43v/water
3332BXXX 4600 1.3V vantage max on ln2 5400 vantage 5500 3D11
3326B667 ( Cinebench @ 4.9 / 1.4v ) 4.7ghz at 1.37v on a H100 Temps Sit around 65-70C Full Load with Prime
These puppies overclock better when you raise the BLCK instead of just going Multi only.
3332B081 (4500 1.2v vantage & cinebench ) (4700 1.35v vantage & cinebench) (5000 6c/6t 1.48v 32m)
3326B668 4.7ghz @ 1.392v

-4820K-
3325A984 (4.9GHz cinebench @ 1.5v)
3327A808 (5ghz @ 1.424v)

-4960X-
3320A573 ES 4.5GHz Cinebench @ 1.4v
3320A573 ES 4.75Ghz Cinebench @ 1.3v - h2o
3320A573 (ES?) 4.75Ghz Cinebench @ 1.26v
3320A573 (ES?) 5.0Ghz XTU @ 1.496v
3321A576 ES 4.5 Ghz Cinebench @ 1.195v - h2o
3321A576 ES 4.7GHz Cinebench @ 1.35v, 5750MHz 3DMark vantage @ 1.7v LN2, CB -150
3321A576 ES 5.0Ghz boot @ 1.472v. 5.9Ghz boot @ 1.744v - LN2
3325A987 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.36v
3325A993 4.83Ghz Cinebench @ 1.4v
3326C566 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.34v, 5.45Ghz cinebench @ 1.65v - DICE
3326A993 4.8Ghz Cinebench @ 1.36v
3326A996 4.8Ghz Cinebanch @ 1.36v
3330A936 4,8 GHz Cinebench @ 1,50v
3330A967 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.296v, 6050mhz @ 1.65v, LN2
3330A967 4.8Ghz Cinebench @ 1.472v
3330A967 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.328v
3330A967 5.0Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.408v - h20, 5.75Ghz max - LN2, CB -140

-4930K-
3320A829 ES 4.6GHz Cinebench @ 1.4v
3325A911 4.9GHz Cinebench @ 1.38, 5.2Ghz boot @ 1.536v - h2o
3325A911 4,7 GHz Primestable @ 1,32v, 5.8GHz Vantage @ 1.7v - LN2 (?)
3325A911 6.14Ghz Cinebench @ 1.696v - LN2
3325A911 4.5Ghz Cinebench @ 1.2v
3326B652 4.5Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.18v - h2o, 5.6Ghz @ 1.65v - LN2, no CB/CBB
3326B662 4.65Ghz Vantage @ 1.43v - h2o
3326B662 6.0Ghz Vantage @ 1.744v - LN2
3326B664 5.0GHz Cinebench @ 1.256v SS cooling
3326B667 4.7Ghz Vantage @ 1.35v
3326A994 4.5Ghz Cinebench @ 1.376v
3326A994 4.6 GHz Cinebench @ 1.4V, 5GHz under SS @ -45 with 1.55v
3327A694 5.0Ghz Cinebench @1.496v ss -40
3328B037 No 5 GHz boot below @ 1.50v
3328A983 4.6GHz Cinebench @ 1.4v, 5650MHz 3DMark vantage @ 1.7v LN2, no CB
3331B498 4.3Ghz boot @ 1.5v
3331B507 5.0Ghz boot @ 1.46v
3331B507 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.376v
3331B507 4.9Ghz Vantage @ 1.48v - h2o, 6.0Ghz cinebench @ 1.78v - LN2, 
3331B514 5.6Ghz Cinebench @ 1.7v - LN2
3331B514 4.6Ghz Vantage @ 1.335v
3331B528 4.5Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.36v 2933mhz max IMC - h2o
3332B048 4.5Ghz Cinebench @ 1.216v
3332B048 6.0Ghz Vantage @ 1.76v - LN2, no CB/CBB
3332B065 6.18Ghz boot @ 1.696v - LN2, 5.8Ghz vantage @ 1.68v - LN2
3332B065 4.8Ghz Cinebench @ 1.376v
3332B081 4.7Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.35v, 6.0Ghz 3DM @ 1.744v - LN2 no CB/CBB
3332B085 4.6Ghz Cinebench @ 1.365v
3332B085 4.7Ghz Cinebench @ 1.365v
3333B186 4.8Ghz Cinebench @ 1.36v - h2o, 5.8Ghz Pi32M @ 1.616v - LN2, no CB
3333B591 5.0Ghz Cinebench @ 1.472v - h2o
3338B804 4.6Ghz Vantage @ 1.216v
3338B804 4.9Ghz Cinebench/Vantage @ 1.36v, 5.75Ghz @ 1.6v - LN2, CB -140

-4820K-
3325A984 4.9GHz Cinebench @ 1.5v
3327A808 5.0Ghz Cinebench @ 1.424
3326B009 5.15Ghz Cinebench @ 1.63v - h2o


----------



## gofasterstripes

That's a list to cherish.

Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Hexbyte

Wow, that's an impressive list.. I'm starting to think I did something wrong with my 1650 or I got really unlucky. I was having a hard time getting anything above 4 GHz @ 1.26v, I gotta say I don't have proper cooling to go much higher than 1.3 right now though.

Also, RX Vega is now scheduled for the end of July so I'll have to wait a while longer to see if it works with my current BIOS.. :[


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Thank you sir!!
> The 2696 V3 is the fastest clocked V3 Xeon and has the same amount of cores as the 2699. It was released a year after the rest of the E5 V3 lineup. With the Haswell Microcode Hack and a small BCLK overclock it becomes a monster. I will post single and multi threaded passmark scores tonight.
> It is a very heavy cooler, and performance is a 2-4 degrees different than a Noctua NH D14 (the NHD14 being superior). Only thing I hate about it, is uses the same mounting as the Cooler Master EVO 212. For being as heavy I think cooler Master should have gone a different direction.


any chance we could see some gaming benchmarks?
figured id ask.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Wow, that's an impressive list.. I'm starting to think I did something wrong with my 1650 or I got really unlucky. I was having a hard time getting anything above 4 GHz @ 1.26v, I gotta say I don't have proper cooling to go much higher than 1.3 right now though.
> 
> Also, RX Vega is now scheduled for the end of July so I'll have to wait a while longer to see if it works with my current BIOS.. :[


any 1650 v1 should do 4,5 ghz stable, at least, to my knowledge. a good cooling solution is definetely important with this chip, since i gets really hot. Watching my notes, i saw that mine, (average chip), will do 4,5ghz at 1,315v in Bios with LLC ON HIGH, and in 40 min aida 64 stresstest, it went from 1,32 to 1,344v.

your cpu should do, at least 4,3ghz without any issues. I bet any 1650 v1 can do that.


----------



## Hexbyte

Probably once I get a better cooler then. Do you happen to know what the max temps of the VRMs are? The VRM cooling on the UD5 sucks and I felt really uncomfortable pushing it further because I couldn't find the max temps and all the VRM cooling I could find had bad reviews.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Probably once I get a better cooler then. Do you happen to know what the max temps of the VRMs are? The VRM cooling on the UD5 sucks and I felt really uncomfortable pushing it further because I couldn't find the max temps and all the VRM cooling I could find had bad reviews.


i would not care about vrm, since you are not even close to Intel Limits in Voltage (VID) for that E5 1650 v1, so the VRM should be way safe enough. even my P5Q, is dealing with a 120W TDP X5460 at 4,3ghz 1,43v without any issues (and my X5460 is a below average chip) and this board is not high end.

But anyway, nearly all Vrm's i've seen are able to deal with 125ºC. Also in GPU's. Since your NB is passive cooled, your vrms providing voltage to the CPU should be fine.

If you want more info, try to see the model and number of those vrms, and search for sheet spec over internet, but in your case, you are fine, almost sure about that.


----------



## Hexbyte

Alright, I was worrying about them being higher than 80C. I mean, most thing I've been dealing with have a limit of 80-100C so that's why. I think I tried looking them up or I couldn't find the numbers on them, I had a hard time understanding which parts were the VRMs in the first place but I think I figured that out (the little blocks right?







)

Anyway, I think I was worrying for nothing then.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Alright, I was worrying about them being higher than 80C. I mean, most thing I've been dealing with have a limit of 80-100C so that's why. I think I tried looking them up or I couldn't find the numbers on them, I had a hard time understanding which parts were the VRMs in the first place but I think I figured that out (the little blocks right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyway, I think I was worrying for nothing then.


if you want to know more about vrm's and all that stuff, i would advice you to visit the youtube channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ

Buildzoid. He works a lot on explaining this things. Hope you like it.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Probably once I get a better cooler then. Do you happen to know what the max temps of the VRMs are? The VRM cooling on the UD5 sucks and I felt really uncomfortable pushing it further because I couldn't find the max temps and all the VRM cooling I could find had bad reviews.


Yeah the heatsinks are pretty small but it shouldn't matter much since you are running a low voltage OC away!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexbyte*
> 
> Probably once I get a better cooler then. Do you happen to know what the max temps of the VRMs are? The VRM cooling on the UD5 sucks and I felt really uncomfortable pushing it further because I couldn't find the max temps and all the VRM cooling I could find had bad reviews.


If you feel uncomfortable about the vrms, just mount a fan on the right side of the board blowing over the board, I have a 140mm noctua mounted like that and it keeps the board very cool even under heavy load.


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> if you want to know more about vrm's and all that stuff, i would advice you to visit the youtube channel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwObTfqv8u1KO7Fgk-FXHQ
> 
> Buildzoid. He works a lot on explaining this things. Hope you like it.


Ooh, yeah. I've seen him around on the overclock subreddit, I didn't know he had a youtube channel though, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Yeah the heatsinks are pretty small but it shouldn't matter much since you are running a low voltage OC away!


I still want it to go higher though :]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable about the vrms, just mount a fan on the right side of the board blowing over the board, I have a 140mm noctua mounted like that and it keeps the board very cool even under heavy load.


I'll see what I can do, when I had the board out of my case I couldn't seem to influence the VRM temps at all. Thanks!


----------



## drm8627

So, guys, ive been looking at snagging an engineering sample chip for a build im doing.

Do you think a motherboard with a c612 chipset would support a v3 ES?

Also, would a motherboard with that chipset allow me the option to mess with turbo settings? thanks


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> So, guys, ive been looking at snagging an engineering sample chip for a build im doing.
> 
> Do you think a motherboard with a c612 chipset would support a v3 ES?
> 
> Also, would a motherboard with that chipset allow me the option to mess with turbo settings? thanks


in terms of UEFI/bios level turbo settings xeon chips don't allow it even if the MB does...

The uCode exploit for v3 requires lower level MSR modification which is what the EFI drivers are accomplishing in that exploit.

ES chips may or may not support those edits and make things harder depending on the specifics of the chip.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> in terms of UEFI/bios level turbo settings xeon chips don't allow it even if the MB does...
> 
> The uCode exploit for v3 requires lower level MSR modification which is what the EFI drivers are accomplishing in that exploit.
> 
> ES chips may or may not support those edits and make things harder depending on the specifics of the chip.


Didn't realize this, thank you very much. Back to the drawing board for me!


----------



## drm8627

Hey guys, Im upgrading to a pc that will fit my workflow a little better. And I really dont have a budget. So im going over the top a bit with it. Im currently using a 4790k , that is decent at workflow, but great at gaming. Im afraid that when I upgrade , I will no longer be able to game. I am considering getting a 2699 v4, and im aware it wont be as good at gaming as the 4790k, however, looking at benchmarks, it has pretty decent single core strength for a CPU with that many cores. Im just wondering if i upgrade to that cpu to get my work done, if ill have any issues gaming with it? I know a lot of older xeons have absolutely horrible single core perf, but this one actually has halfway decent single core perf, at around the 1900 mark for passmark. Where the 4790k has 2500, and the 8350 has around 1500 ( for reference)

anyway, just looking for clarification on that before i go out and buy it.

also, you guys think the microcode hack would be worth tinkering with on this cpu?

Also, if i got an engineering sample of this cpu, do you think the performance would be worse than a final version? is that usually the case?
I noticed that when i was looking at ES chips, the clocks were a little lower , even for turbo than the final versions, do you think id get a major hit in performance by going with an ES?

thanks for any advice fellas.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Hey guys, Im upgrading to a pc that will fit my workflow a little better. And I really dont have a budget. So im going over the top a bit with it. Im currently using a 4790k , that is decent at workflow, but great at gaming. Im afraid that when I upgrade , I will no longer be able to game. I am considering getting a 2699 v4, and im aware it wont be as good at gaming as the 4790k, however, looking at benchmarks, it has pretty decent single core strength for a CPU with that many cores. Im just wondering if i upgrade to that cpu to get my work done, if ill have any issues gaming with it? I know a lot of older xeons have absolutely horrible single core perf, but this one actually has halfway decent single core perf, at around the 1900 mark for passmark. Where the 4790k has 2500, and the 8350 has around 1500 ( for reference)
> 
> anyway, just looking for clarification on that before i go out and buy it.
> 
> also, you guys think the microcode hack would be worth tinkering with on this cpu?
> 
> Also, if i got an engineering sample of this cpu, do you think the performance would be worse than a final version? is that usually the case?
> I noticed that when i was looking at ES chips, the clocks were a little lower , even for turbo than the final versions, do you think id get a major hit in performance by going with an ES?
> 
> thanks for any advice fellas.


Sorry a haven't replied to your earlier post but the 2699 V4 should do good with gaming, should have a 4 core turbo of 3.4 and 2 core turbo of 3.6. In my opinion a 3.6Ghz Broadwell should be enough for gaming, the bottleneck also goes away at 1440p and above. My 3.9Ghz 2696V3 does not seem to bottleneck my 1500/8000 GTX980Ti at all.

Also the ucode hack is great to unlock extra performance but sadly only works on Haswell.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Sorry a haven't replied to your earlier post but the 2699 V4 should do good with gaming, should have a 4 core turbo of 3.4 and 2 core turbo of 3.6. In my opinion a 3.6Ghz Broadwell should be enough for gaming, the bottleneck also goes away at 1440p and above. My 3.9Ghz 2696V3 does not seem to bottleneck my 1500/8000 GTX980Ti at all.
> 
> Also the ucode hack is great to unlock extra performance but sadly only works on Haswell.


So do the engineering samples usually clock as high as the mainstream ones in turbo? I can't really find any specifics on that and when I message people on eBay they usually send me some gibberish back or they didn't check.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> So do the engineering samples usually clock as high as the mainstream ones in turbo? I can't really find any specifics on that and when I message people on eBay they usually send me some gibberish back or they didn't check.


No, ES chips do not clock as high. I would not recommend an ES chip for gaming since they are clocked so low. I would only get pre qs or qs.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> No, ES chips do not clock as high. I would not recommend an ES chip for gaming since they are clocked so low. I would only get pre qs or qs.


then I may go with the 2696 v3, as it's much cheaper for a full retail chip on eBay.

What kinds of things can u do with the microcode hack?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> then I may go with the 2696 v3, as it's much cheaper for a full retail chip on eBay.
> 
> What kinds of things can u do with the microcode hack?


The 2696 is monster and you would not be disappointed. Depending on your budget and the current prices I might consider a a Ryzen system. The 1700 could be had for under 300. Again depends on your situation and don't know if you need 40 PCIe lane.

The ucode hack raises the all core turbo. In some cases matching the single core turbo. In my case my chip has an all core turbo of 2.8Ghz and 2 core turbo of 3.8. With the hack I am able to have an all core turbo of 3.4 (600Mhz increase) and now instead of having only 2 cores hitting 3.8, I now have 10 cores hitting 3.8.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> The 2696 is monster and you would not be disappointed. Depending on your budget and the current prices I might consider a a Ryzen system. The 1700 could be had for under 300. Again depends on your situation and don't know if you need 40 PCIe lane.
> 
> The ucode hack raises the all core turbo. In some cases matching the single core turbo. In my case my chip has an all core turbo of 2.8Ghz and 2 core turbo of 3.8. With the hack I am able to have an all core turbo of 3.4 (600Mhz increase) and now instead of having only 2 cores hitting 3.8, I now have 10 cores hitting 3.8.


nah, i thought about ryzen, but its more of a sidegrade from my 4790k.

so how do you do the microcode hack? is the asrock taichi a good board to do the microcode hack with this cpu?

is there any chance i wont be able to use the microcode hack on this cpu? Or does it work with every haswell e cpu?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> nah, i thought about ryzen, but its more of a sidegrade from my 4790k.
> 
> so how do you do the microcode hack? is the asrock taichi a good board to do the microcode hack with this cpu?
> 
> is there any chance i wont be able to use the microcode hack on this cpu? Or does it work with every haswell e cpu?


I'd hardly call Ryzen a sidegrade, both chips with decent overclocks the 1700 would be a lot faster when all cores are in use. The [email protected] will still have better single threaded performance than a 2696 with the microcode hack, although not by much.

How I'd compare them using Cinebench:

4770k @ 4.7ghz (pretty solid 24/7 overclock) ~975 MT / 185 ST
1700 @ 4ghz ~1750-1800 MT / 160-165 ST
(gtz's) 2696 v3 w/microcode - 2926 MT / 157 ST

The 2696 is a monster, but the Ryzen chips are really hard to beat at the current prices. Many apps don't really scale well past 12-16 threads, so that's something to consider.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I'd hardly call Ryzen a sidegrade, both chips with decent overclocks the 1700 would be a lot faster when all cores are in use. The [email protected] will still have better single threaded performance than a 2696 with the microcode hack, although not by much.
> 
> How I'd compare them using Cinebench:
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz (pretty solid 24/7 overclock) ~975 MT / 185 ST
> 1700 @ 4ghz ~1750-1800 MT / 160-165 ST
> (gtz's) 2696 v3 w/microcode - 2926 MT / 157 ST
> 
> The 2696 is a monster, but the Ryzen chips are really hard to beat at the current prices. Many apps don't really scale well past 12-16 threads, so that's something to consider.


let me rephrase that. If im going to upgrade my pc, im going to go absolute overkill as best I can. The 1800x has a passmark multi core score of around 15000, while the 4790k has about a 11000 multicore passmark score. If im going to spend the money, I want more of a difference than that. In my mind, its a sidegrade, i understand you disagree, and understand where you come from, however , I want more of a difference than 4000 points. I really dont care about price. Dont get me wrong, ryzen are solid cpus, great performance per dollar, but im more in the price bracket of threadripper or epyc right now. Which are two im considering. If we had a solid date on threadripper id go for that, but epyc goes up for sale on the 20th of this month so im keeping an eye on that. Im selling my current pc this week, so we will see if i lose my mind before epyc drops and end up going 2011-3 instead. ( i spent every shred of free time on my pc just about so not having access is gonna be weird lol)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> let me rephrase that. If im going to upgrade my pc, im going to go absolute overkill as best I can. The 1800x has a passmark multi core score of around 15000, while the 4790k has about a 11000 multicore passmark score. If im going to spend the money, I want more of a difference than that. In my mind, its a sidegrade, i understand you disagree, and understand where you come from, however , I want more of a difference than 4000 points. I really dont care about price. Dont get me wrong, ryzen are solid cpus, great performance per dollar, but im more in the price bracket of threadripper or epyc right now. Which are two im considering. If we had a solid date on threadripper id go for that, but epyc goes up for sale on the 20th of this month so im keeping an eye on that. Im selling my current pc this week, so we will see if i lose my mind before epyc drops and end up going 2011-3 instead. ( i spent every shred of free time on my pc just about so not having access is gonna be weird lol)


The average passmark scores are not reliable, you'd need to compare individual scores to be somewhat accurate. Even then, I've found that Cinebench paints a more accurate picture of performance, but you really need to compare the applications that you use. If you are only gaming, then all of these high core count CPU's will go mostly unused.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> let me rephrase that. If im going to upgrade my pc, im going to go absolute overkill as best I can. The 1800x has a passmark multi core score of around 15000, while the 4790k has about a 11000 multicore passmark score. If im going to spend the money, I want more of a difference than that. In my mind, its a sidegrade, i understand you disagree, and understand where you come from, however , I want more of a difference than 4000 points. I really dont care about price. Dont get me wrong, ryzen are solid cpus, great performance per dollar, but im more in the price bracket of threadripper or epyc right now. Which are two im considering. If we had a solid date on threadripper id go for that, but epyc goes up for sale on the 20th of this month so im keeping an eye on that. Im selling my current pc this week, so we will see if i lose my mind before epyc drops and end up going 2011-3 instead. ( i spent every shred of free time on my pc just about so not having access is gonna be weird lol)


If you can wait to see AMD's offerings I would. I know when you get the itch to upgrade it is hard not to buy anything, but would not want to get buyers remorse. The 2696 is a good option but truly only if you get it for a good price. With thread ripper rumored to be 850 and the going rate for a 2696V3 avg at 800 bucks. I managed to get mine for 550, plus I already had an X99 motherboard.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> If you can wait to see AMD's offerings I would. I know when you get the itch to upgrade it is hard not to buy anything, but would not want to get buyers remorse. The 2696 is a good option but truly only if you get it for a good price. With thread ripper rumored to be 850 and the going rate for a 2696V3 avg at 800 bucks. I managed to get mine for 550, plus I already had an X99 motherboard.


right on. i mean the 2696v3 has a few more cores, and i can get for a lot less than the 850 the threadripper is supposedly going for so im leaning towards that. IF i decide to do so, is the asrock taichi board good for the ucode hack? any specific ram to get? any risk of incompatibilities with the ucode hack u mentioned?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> right on. i mean the 2696v3 has a few more cores, and i can get for a lot less than the 850 the threadripper is supposedly going for so im leaning towards that. IF i decide to do so, is the asrock taichi board good for the ucode hack? any specific ram to get? any risk of incompatibilities with the ucode hack u mentioned?


Taichi is good for the hack.

I've gotten slightly higher clocks with ASUS boards, but performance is very, very close.

The real kick-butt performer is 2x2696v4 because many jobs won't scale past 16 cores anyway. A dual system runs such jobs at 3.8GHz on 18-20 cores.

but... now you have to buy 2 and ECC dram (not required on taichi/single boards).

To get the best performance out of the taichi, dial down your memory timing as far as you can as clock rate will be fixed at 2133. You can run 2133CL9 or CL10 with good ram and get a little more juice out of it.

As the prior poster says, its hard not wait a little for TR to see how it performs. My current bet is that it will be similar to a hacked 2696 with an edge on absolute IPC and memory speed, but higher inter-core and memory latency lowering real app performance. I'm ready and eager to be proven wrong.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Taichi is good for the hack.
> 
> I've gotten slightly higher clocks with ASUS boards, but performance is very, very close.
> 
> The real kick-butt performer is 2x2696v4 because many jobs won't scale past 16 cores anyway. A dual system runs such jobs at 3.8GHz on 18-20 cores.
> 
> but... now you have to buy 2 and ECC dram (not required on taichi/single boards).
> 
> To get the best performance out of the taichi, dial down your memory timing as far as you can as clock rate will be fixed at 2133. You can run 2133CL9 or CL10 with good ram and get a little more juice out of it.
> 
> As the prior poster says, its hard not wait a little for TR to see how it performs. My current bet is that it will be similar to a hacked 2696 with an edge on absolute IPC and memory speed, but higher inter-core and memory latency lowering real app performance. I'm ready and eager to be proven wrong.


Yea, but you also have to consider threadripper base cpu will be 850, as well as the motherboards are rumored to be very expensive compared to past sockets. In the deals im seeing, i can get the 2696 v3, and a motherboard for around 800. Price isnt a huge issue, but considering all i need is more cores, and the basic ability to game when im not working, and this cpu proves to accomplish that. We will see. I know its worth waiting for some benchmarks on threadripper.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Yea, but you also have to consider threadripper base cpu will be 850, as well as the motherboards are rumored to be very expensive compared to past sockets. In the deals im seeing, i can get the 2696 v3, and a motherboard for around 800. Price isnt a huge issue, but considering all i need is more cores, and the basic ability to game when im not working, and this cpu proves to accomplish that. We will see. I know its worth waiting for some benchmarks on threadripper.


You are right, something I did not consider was the cost of the motherboard. You can get used X99 motherboards on eBay starting at 100 dollar.

AsRocks are the easiest to mod, just need to delete the ucode thru UBU and save the file like it is originally named. Each motherboard is different and chip, I had a member from another forum that his 2696V3 had an all core turbo of 3.1 and wanted to know how he (or she) might be able to get 3.4. I suggested loading different EFI drivers and see if it made a difference.

Read the link below, a lot of good info regarding the hack.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> You are right, something I did not consider was the cost of the motherboard. You can get used X99 motherboards on eBay starting at 100 dollar.
> 
> AsRocks are the easiest to mod, just need to delete the ucode thru UBU and save the file like it is originally named. Each motherboard is different and chip, I had a member from another forum that his 2696V3 had an all core turbo of 3.1 and wanted to know how he (or she) might be able to get 3.4. I suggested loading different EFI drivers and see if it made a difference.
> 
> Read the link below, a lot of good info regarding the hack.
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


thanks man ill look into it, youve been super helpful.


----------



## CL3P20

just posting some results with X79 and some SB C2 rev CPU's (which will run PCIE 3.0 on X79).. cheap performance and still capable for current games/apps

3420mhz for a 40$ 6core aint so bad















3960x C2 on AIO @ 4.6



highest bench stable clock for 2667 v1


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> You are right, something I did not consider was the cost of the motherboard. You can get used X99 motherboards on eBay starting at 100 dollar.
> 
> AsRocks are the easiest to mod, just need to delete the ucode thru UBU and save the file like it is originally named. Each motherboard is different and chip, I had a member from another forum that his 2696V3 had an all core turbo of 3.1 and wanted to know how he (or she) might be able to get 3.4. I suggested loading different EFI drivers and see if it made a difference.
> 
> Read the link below, a lot of good info regarding the hack.
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/


On the Taichi and EP2C (both ASROCK), I've not been able to get more than 3.2 all-core Turbo regardless of the eventual ucode version (27,29,38,39 loaded after MSRs) and regardless of the EFI hack version (using v3x2_50_39_vcc right now). On the Z10PE-D16-WS with everything the same (ucode version, EFI version, OS version), I get 36 threads at 3.3GHz and 36 threads at 3.4GHz (and it appears to be 50% of each processor split that way).

I get 3.8 on 9-10 cores (taichi and 18-20 cores on EP2C) though and the EP2C comes very close and even exceeds the ASUS (Z10PE-D16) in some things.

Here are the GeekBench links I posted in the anand thread 2x2696v3 in both same memory brand/timing (2400 Kingston running at 2133):
Z10PE:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047882
Single: 4274 Multi: 74436

EP2C:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047980
Single: 4335 Multi: 73304

Take it FWIW as GeekBench is what it is... Short version is the EP2C performs very similar to Z10PE and very similar to 2xTaichi and it performs well. As above, its slightly easier to mod than the ASUS boards. The hard part is just wading through all the trial and error in that thread to the ultimately very simple procedure.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> On the Taichi and EP2C (both ASROCK), I've not been able to get more than 3.2 all-core Turbo regardless of the eventual ucode version (27,29,38,39 loaded after MSRs) and regardless of the EFI hack version (using v3x2_50_39_vcc right now). On the Z10PE-D16-WS with everything the same (ucode version, EFI version, OS version), I get 36 threads at 3.3GHz and 36 threads at 3.4GHz (and it appears to be 50% of each processor split that way).
> 
> I get 3.8 on 9-10 cores (taichi and 18-20 cores on EP2C) though and the EP2C comes very close and even exceeds the ASUS (Z10PE-D16) in some things.
> 
> Here are the GeekBench links I posted in the anand thread 2x2696v3 in both same memory brand/timing (2400 Kingston running at 2133):
> Z10PE:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047882
> Single: 4274 Multi: 74436
> 
> EP2C:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047980
> Single: 4335 Multi: 73304
> 
> Take it FWIW as GeekBench is what it is... Short version is the EP2C performs very similar to Z10PE and very similar to 2xTaichi and it performs well. As above, its slightly easier to mod than the ASUS boards. The hard part is just wading through all the trial and error in that thread to the ultimately very simple procedure.


3.2 is better than stock speeds either way, i mean, i havent bought the motherboard yet. so youre saying youve had better luck with the ep2c?

also, let me make sure im understanding you right, youre getting 3.8 on 10 cores, and 3.2 on the rest? or did i misunderstand?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> 3.2 is better than stock speeds either way, i mean, i havent bought the motherboard yet. so youre saying youve had better luck with the ep2c?
> 
> also, let me make sure im understanding you right, youre getting 3.8 on 10 cores, and 3.2 on the rest? or did i misunderstand?


With a load that is limited to only 9-10 cores (on a single) or 18-20 (on a dua)l cores of 100% activity, the system runs at 3.8GHz on those cores.

As the load is scaled up to use 11,12,....18 cores, the clock speeds starts to slow down on all of them...

For example, if I run stressapp that uses all 18 cores at a decent (though not as stressfull as some other apps), I will see all 18 cores/36 threads @3.2GHz.

If instead, I run an application that produces aida64 sort of stress on each core, but limit it to 9-10 cores on a single system or 18-20 on a dual , I actually see all 36 or 72, respectively, threads bouncing around 3.7-3.8GHz. Obviously the upper 8 or 16 cores respectively aren't doing much anything, but the system scales up their frequency regardless.

The scaling is ultimately looking at power (current) and thermals on the combined cores. You won't see 10 cores @ 3.8 and 8 cores at 3.2 under 18 core load, you will see 18 cores at 3.2 - period.

The higher multi-core clocks are seen when you are using 100% of fewer cores. The exploit expands the # of cores that can run at the max multiplier under load and the max frequency of 100% load on all cores. However, the basic scaling algorithm remains.

The EP2C is as easy to mod as the taichi (run UBU, flash).

Warning though: I was only able to get the same performance from the EP2C as the Z10PE with a 2.13b bios for the EP2C which you will have to get directly from someone on the anand forums or ASROCK as they have not put it on their web site. That bios enables some features (NUMA) that ASUS already had enabled for some time in publicly available bioses).

The EP2C is going to be more than a $100 X99 board and as a dual board requires ECC.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> On the Taichi and EP2C (both ASROCK), I've not been able to get more than 3.2 all-core Turbo regardless of the eventual ucode version (27,29,38,39 loaded after MSRs) and regardless of the EFI hack version (using v3x2_50_39_vcc right now). On the Z10PE-D16-WS with everything the same (ucode version, EFI version, OS version), I get 36 threads at 3.3GHz and 36 threads at 3.4GHz (and it appears to be 50% of each processor split that way).
> 
> I get 3.8 on 9-10 cores (taichi and 18-20 cores on EP2C) though and the EP2C comes very close and even exceeds the ASUS (Z10PE-D16) in some things.
> 
> Here are the GeekBench links I posted in the anand thread 2x2696v3 in both same memory brand/timing (2400 Kingston running at 2133):
> Z10PE:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047882
> Single: 4274 Multi: 74436
> 
> EP2C:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047980
> Single: 4335 Multi: 73304
> 
> Take it FWIW as GeekBench is what it is... Short version is the EP2C performs very similar to Z10PE and very similar to 2xTaichi and it performs well. As above, its slightly easier to mod than the ASUS boards. The hard part is just wading through all the trial and error in that thread to the ultimately very simple procedure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> 3.2 is better than stock speeds either way, i mean, i havent bought the motherboard yet. so youre saying youve had better luck with the ep2c?
> 
> also, let me make sure im understanding you right, youre getting 3.8 on 10 cores, and 3.2 on the rest? or did i misunderstand?


With driver v3x2_50 (identical to the one cekim posted minus a ucode) and then add ucode 27 thru windows I am able to get an all core turbo of 3.4.

Giving me a CB R15 score of 2980.



My motherboard is an X99 AsRock Extreme 4, the reason why I believe it performs better than the Taichi is becuase it is a 1st Gen X99 motherboard and has some features in the older BIOS that Taichi were removed all together (just like the newer BIOS on the Extreme4 are missing them). The Taichi should have a beefier power delivery system but is unable to hit the higher frequency. But like I said before not all boards and chips are the same.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> With driver v3x2_50 (identical to the one cekim posted minus a ucode) and then add ucode 27 thru windows I am able to get an all core turbo of 3.4.
> 
> Giving me a CB R15 score of 2980.
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is an X99 AsRock Extreme 4, the reason why I believe it performs better than the Taichi is becuase it is a 1st Gen X99 motherboard and has some features in the older BIOS that Taichi were removed all together (just like the newer BIOS on the Extreme4 are missing them). The Taichi should have a beefier power delivery system but is unable to hit the higher frequency. But like I said before not all boards and chips are the same.


if i can manage at least a 3.2 on all cores ill be happy. I mean more would be great, but its an 18 core chip, so ill take what I can get lol.

so, out of all the mobos, you recommend the asrock extreme 4 for the ucode? thats your number one pick?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> With driver v3x2_50 (identical to the one cekim posted minus a ucode) and then add ucode 27 thru windows I am able to get an all core turbo of 3.4.
> 
> Giving me a CB R15 score of 2980.
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is an X99 AsRock Extreme 4, the reason why I believe it performs better than the Taichi is becuase it is a 1st Gen X99 motherboard and has some features in the older BIOS that Taichi were removed all together (just like the newer BIOS on the Extreme4 are missing them). The Taichi should have a beefier power delivery system but is unable to hit the higher frequency. But like I said before not all boards and chips are the same.


Interesting... So, you are using the 0x39 ucode loaded at EFI time for that?

I haven't tried older Taichi BIOS (using 1.40 as the base), but as you say, even the older ones may have already "lost" the "features" that allowed it to run higher.

EDIT: Oh I see you are on 0x27 via windows.

I've had mixed performance results with 0x27 - overall real applications (for me) seem to run faster with 0x39 even if the clock rates are lower, but there are a lot of variables here.

Bottom line, all core 3.2 is entirely doable on pretty much everything and 3.4 is possible on some systems.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> if i can manage at least a 3.2 on all cores ill be happy. I mean more would be great, but its an 18 core chip, so ill take what I can get lol.
> 
> so, out of all the mobos, you recommend the asrock extreme 4 for the ucode? thats your number one pick?


It might be easier to obtain a higher boost clock, but I would still recommend the Taichi since it has modern features (USB3.1, Wifi, etc). Only reason why I am still rocking an Extreme4 is becuase I bought it at launch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Interesting... So, you are using the 0x39 ucode loaded at EFI time for that?
> 
> I haven't tried older Taichi BIOS (using 1.40 as the base), but as you say, even the older ones may have already "lost" the "features" that allowed it to run higher.


The original poster at the anand forum that uploaded the ucode you use also uploaded one without a ucode. I use that one and then inject ucode27 thru windows.

As Dufus (ucode on this forum) stated the Taichi is too new, my Extreme 4 has telemetry option I can disable thru the older BIOS. But like I said before not all boards are alike.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> It might be easier to obtain a higher boost clock, but I would still recommend the Taichi since it has modern features (USB3.1, Wifi, etc). Only reason why I am still rocking an Extreme4 is becuase I bought it at launch.
> The original poster at the anand forum that uploaded the ucode you use also uploaded one without a ucode. I use that one and then inject ucode27 thru windows.
> 
> As Dufus (ucode on this forum) stated the Taichi is too new, my Extreme 4 has telemetry option I can disable thru the older BIOS. But like I said before not all boards are alike.


nah i dont need wifi or usb 3.1 , I hardwire my internet, as well as if i want 3.1 i can do an add in card for it. (which ive never been too picky about either honestly) but boost clocks are something im looking for.
so ill plan on getting the extreme 4.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> nah i dont need wifi or usb 3.1 , I hardwire my internet, as well as if i want 3.1 i can do an add in card for it. (which ive never been too picky about either honestly) but boost clocks are something im looking for.
> so ill plan on getting the extreme 4.


Get whichever board fits your budget, extreme 4 is a great board but if I was starting from scratch I would have gone with a different board.

I would not get this board solely in the fact that it hits an extra 200mhz with a certain CPU because I can not guarantee it. But anyway just read the other thread if you are going that route, a lot of good info.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Get whichever board fits your budget, extreme 4 is a great board but if I was starting from scratch I would have gone with a different board.
> 
> I would not get this board solely in the fact that it hits an extra 200mhz with a certain CPU because I can not guarantee it. But anyway just read the other thread if you are going that route, a lot of good info.


meh. I decided to go with the x99 asrock taichi. its on its way in the mail. thanks for the suggestions. I mean as long as i can keep the clock speeds above 3ghz im fine

what kind of cpu cooler would work for the 2696 v3? will the h105 work? I have one of those sitting around. ill eventually do a custom loop, but right now simply getting the cpu is gonna tap me out for awhile.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> meh. I decided to go with the x99 asrock taichi. its on its way in the mail. thanks for the suggestions. I mean as long as i can keep the clock speeds above 3ghz im fine


I want to say 3.1 is guaranteed, so you are good to go. Once you get the the chip we will help you.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I want to say 3.1 is guaranteed, so you are good to go. Once you get the the chip we will help you.


will an h105 cool this cpu or should i order something else? 140 is a pretty high tdp


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> will an h105 cool this cpu or should i order something else? 140 is a pretty high tdp


H105 is enough. These Xeon chips run real cool.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> H105 is enough. These Xeon chips run real cool.


yea as a general rule ive read that they do, its just an 18 core, and it says on specs page that it has a 140 watt tdp, so figured id check


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> yea as a general rule ive read that they do, its just an 18 core, and it says on specs page that it has a 140 watt tdp, so figured id check


I've been running my ucode hacked 2696v3 with H80i v2

So far under real-world 100% usage over the past couple of weeks the highest package temp I've seen in 60C.

To be fair though, it runs in the basement, so I don't care how noisy it gets. With the ucode hack you should expect to wildly exceed that 140W TDP. I have some 3U noctua heat-sinks that do just fine without the hack, but temps get to 70-75C quickly under heavy load with the hack.

That's why Intel "fixed" the bug with a ucode update.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I've been running my ucode hacked 2696v3 with H80i v2
> 
> So far under real-world 100% usage over the past couple of weeks the highest package temp I've seen in 60C.
> 
> To be fair though, it runs in the basement, so I don't care how noisy it gets. With the ucode hack you should expect to wildly exceed that 140W TDP. I have some 3U noctua heat-sinks that do just fine without the hack, but temps get to 70-75C quickly under heavy load with the hack.
> 
> That's why Intel "fixed" the bug with a ucode update.


right on thanks for the input, if you can keep it at 60 c with an h80i i should be just fine with a h105.

WHELP:

asrock taichi: ordered
2696 v3: ordered
16gb ddr4** corsair vengeance 2133 ram: ordered
new tube of thermal paste: ordered
1000 watt corsair platinum rated power supply: ordered

sold off my 4790k, my old 980ti, old z97 mobo, and 750 watt gold rated psu today and ordered all that.

Got my 1080ti, may add another one within the next few months.

And considering a custom loop eventually.

and adding another 16 gb of ram
but right now: im tapped out and need to let the wallet recover for awhile.

thanks for the advice everyone, ill pop back in when i get everything in the mail and get her assembled.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> right on thanks for the input, if you can keep it at 60 c with an h80i i should be just fine with a h105.
> 
> WHELP:
> 
> asrock taichi: ordered
> 2696 v3: ordered
> 16gb ddr3 corsair vengeance 2133 ram: ordered
> new tube of thermal paste: ordered
> 1000 watt corsair platinum rated power supply: ordered
> 
> sold off my 4790k, my old 980ti, old z97 mobo, and 750 watt gold rated psu today and ordered all that.
> 
> Got my 1080ti, may add another one within the next few months.
> 
> And considering a custom loop eventually.
> 
> and adding another 16 gb of ram
> but right now: im tapped out and need to let the wallet recover for awhile.
> 
> thanks for the advice everyone, ill pop back in when i get everything in the mail and get her assembled.


If you dont mind me asking, how much is that??


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> right on thanks for the input, if you can keep it at 60 c with an h80i i should be just fine with a h105.
> 
> WHELP:
> 
> asrock taichi: ordered
> 2696 v3: ordered
> 16gb *ddr3* corsair vengeance 2133 ram: ordered
> new tube of thermal paste: ordered
> 1000 watt corsair platinum rated power supply: ordered
> 
> sold off my 4790k, my old 980ti, old z97 mobo, and 750 watt gold rated psu today and ordered all that.
> 
> Got my 1080ti, may add another one within the next few months.
> 
> And considering a custom loop eventually.
> 
> and adding another 16 gb of ram
> but right now: im tapped out and need to let the wallet recover for awhile.
> 
> thanks for the advice everyone, ill pop back in when i get everything in the mail and get her assembled.


DDR4 right?


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> DDR4 right?


Yea my bad


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, how much is that??


Ram was like 120.
Mother board was 150.
2696 v3 was like 768. I would have got it for 720 but I messed up with my best offer and the seller wouldn't honor the previous offer they made.
The corsair 1000i platinum power supply came directly from corsair, it's refurbished off their website. 150

I sold my 4790k, mobo,ram and 980ti for roughly 550, so all in all not a bad price to upgrade. I already had the 1080ti


----------



## drm8627

well, got the cpu, mobo, and ram. just waiting for my new psu now. should be here tomorrow. then ill pop back in here. (this place has been dead lately, everyone alright lmao?)

snagged a 1000i platinum fully modular psu from corsair, plan on adding another 1080ti, and doing a full custom water loop. thats down the line a bit, need to let the wallet recover lol.


----------



## bill1024

I been busy with my car. Summer is here and it is car season, so out cruising around, car shows and cruise-ins, plus other warm weather "stuff" yard, house, honey do list...

I did how ever get another x79 board (3rd) up and running with an E5-1650, I had picked up a lot (5) new NOS Asus x79 WS/impi boards.
I use them for BOINC and I'm replacing some of my x58 systems. AVX makes a huge difference in some DC projects that I run.
There are OEM boards and it has been a PITA to find BIOS, drivers, manuals. Asus has zero info about them on their site and they are useless, no help at all.
Did find just about everything I need through hours of searching. Nice boards and I got a good price, cheap ebay xeons make it worth it!

Picked up a GTX980Ti and a Titan X-m and a GTX1080 The 980Ti and TitanX were 250-300$ The 1080 I scored for 329$ I did good.
With Summer here and the hot weather, I do not run much hardware except for a challenge here and there. One dual 2011 E5-2670 runs WCG 24/7 in the basement.

Think I'll spend some time overclocking and see how far I can push an e5-1650, been running an easy 4.2ghz.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I been busy with my car. Summer is here and it is car season, so out cruising around, car shows and cruise-ins, plus other warm weather "stuff" yard, house, honey do list...
> 
> I did how ever get another x79 board (3rd) up and running with an E5-1650, I had picked up a lot (5) new NOS Asus x79 WS/impi boards.
> I use them for BOINC and I'm replacing some of my x58 systems. AVX makes a huge difference in some DC projects that I run.
> There are OEM boards and it has been a PITA to find BIOS, drivers, manuals. Asus has zero info about them on their site and they are useless, no help at all.
> Did find just about everything I need through hours of searching. Nice boards and I got a good price, cheap ebay xeons make it worth it!
> 
> Picked up a GTX980Ti and a Titan X-m and a GTX1080 The 980Ti and TitanX were 250-300$ The 1080 I scored for 329$ I did good.
> With Summer here and the hot weather, I do not run much hardware except for a challenge here and there. One dual 2011 E5-2670 runs WCG 24/7 in the basement.
> 
> Think I'll spend some time overclocking and see how far I can push an e5-1650, been running an easy 4.2ghz.


yea i was considering going with x79, but decided to go with x99 instead. i wanted to have the newest tech, and features i could, without going the upcoming x299 route.

also wanted a ton of cores. lol


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> well, got the cpu, mobo, and ram. just waiting for my new psu now. should be here tomorrow. then ill pop back in here. (this place has been dead lately, everyone alright lmao?)
> 
> snagged a 1000i platinum fully modular psu from corsair, plan on adding another 1080ti, and doing a full custom water loop. thats down the line a bit, need to let the wallet recover lol.


Very nice. All is well here, just getting through the list of things to do before vacation season...


----------



## drm8627

Whelp, got the power supply today. Went and bought a pancake compressor so itll be easier to keep things dusted off. currently running:
2696 v3
asrock taichi x99 16gb corsair 2133 ddr4 ram ( will add much more later)
and my 1080ti.

doing some driver updates, then ill be getting ready to dive in on the microcode hacks here in a bit and see what we can come up with


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> With driver v3x2_50 (identical to the one cekim posted minus a ucode) and then add ucode 27 thru windows I am able to get an all core turbo of 3.4.
> 
> Giving me a CB R15 score of 2980.
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is an X99 AsRock Extreme 4, the reason why I believe it performs better than the Taichi is becuase it is a 1st Gen X99 motherboard and has some features in the older BIOS that Taichi were removed all together (just like the newer BIOS on the Extreme4 are missing them). The Taichi should have a beefier power delivery system but is unable to hit the higher frequency. But like I said before not all boards and chips are the same.


how would you recommend I start? Ive been reading through the thread


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> how would you recommend I start? Ive been reading through the thread


This is a great guide to start with. Was posted by someEEguy. It is also post 65 of the link I posted earlier. Also remember to name the BIOS you modded the same as the original or the board won't update it. Another thing is C3/C6 states don't work for everybody, if you are having random freezes disable them. Good luck and enjoy the build.

1. downloaded latest bios

2. opened downloaded bios with UBU:

-press "7"

-press "1"

-select anything except "0/skip" for Broadwell-E, as this forces the update (I chose the latest microcode)

-select "0/skip" for Haswell-E (this causes there to be no microcode for V3s)

-press enter

-press "0/exit"

3. flashed modded bios

4. followed (OS needs to be a UEFI mode install for this to work):
Dufus said: ↑
Some BIOS already incorporate the UEFI shell as part of the BIOS but if we don't have that then we can download one and put it on a FAT32 USB flash drive or other suitable boot medium and boot that.

Here's a link to a shell (shell.efi). Should be okay for what we want.
https://github.com/tianocore/edk2/tree/master/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64

1. Rename shell.efi to Shellx64.EFI and place on root directory of a FAT32 flash drive.

or

2. Rename shell.efi to BOOTx64.EFI then create a root folder named EFI and sub folder of that named BOOT and copy the BOOTx64.EFI to there.
and
Dufus said: ↑
@C-Power/Tw0tch those 3.6 and 3.3 look the same as my Taichi 1.50 BIOS

I have linked the file 'V3.EFI' (V3.zip 633bytes) which can be copied to a FAT32 USB flash drive. Set CPU BIOS values back to default for now with 100MHz BCLK.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/ck1mlr

For this example I'm using a FAT32 formatted Sandisk USB flash drive with root folder 'EFI', sub folder 'Boot' containing shell.efi renamed as BOOTx64.EFI.

Spoiler: BIOS boot selection
Using the BIOS boot manager (F11 during BIOS boot on Asrock) we select the flash drive with 'UEFI:' prefix.

Spoiler: Add to BIOS drivers
If we are happy with the driver and want to keep it we can get it to automatically load by placing it on the EFI system drive.In this instance I have copied V3.EFI from the USB flash drive 'FS0:' to the EFI system boot folder on 'FS1:' 'cp fs0:\V3.EFI fs1:\EFI\Boot'. Now using the shell boot configuration command we can add it to be executed before any OS with shell command 'bcfg driver add 0 fs1:\EFI\BOOT\V3.EFI "V3 Full Turbo"'. After that type 'reset' to restart the PC as the EFI driver has not executed as yet.

5. installed vmware driver/w 0x39 microcode:
Dufus said: ↑
Don't forget to have Windows or the vmware utility update the microcode, version 0x38 works well for me.
The Stilt said: ↑
The microcode in Windows can be updated with a driver released by VMWare: https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver
Here are version 0x27 & 0x39 microcodes for Haswell-Ex (0x306F2) in VMWare driver / Linux compatible format: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhFnET3uw9wHeV4EA
Rename the desired version to microcode.dat, and proceed as instructed by VMWare.
microcode_amd.bin
microcode_amd_fam15h.bin

Before I was getting around 17000, now:
Spoiler: Full Turbo

Thanks Dufus and The Stilt.


----------



## tbob22

Got tired of waiting for Vega and picked up a 1080 on sale ($386 after Ebay bucks). I was also able to sell my 390 for $350, so that helped.









Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12896031

Also picked up a 960 EVO and PCI-E > M.2 adapter while the ebay bucks were active. I hope it works with my board.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Got tired of waiting for Vega and picked up a 1080 on sale ($386 after Ebay bucks). I was also able to sell my 390 for $350, so that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12896031
> 
> Also picked up a 960 EVO and PCI-E > M.2 adapter while the ebay bucks were active. I hope it works with my board.


It should work, I use a M.2 PCIe adapter on my wife's Z77 motherboard and works well.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I been busy with my car. Summer is here and it is car season, so out cruising around, car shows and cruise-ins, plus other warm weather "stuff" yard, house, honey do list...
> 
> I did how ever get another x79 board (3rd) up and running with an E5-1650, I had picked up a lot (5) new NOS Asus x79 WS/impi boards.
> I use them for BOINC and I'm replacing some of my x58 systems. AVX makes a huge difference in some DC projects that I run.
> There are OEM boards and it has been a PITA to find BIOS, drivers, manuals. Asus has zero info about them on their site and they are useless, no help at all.
> Did find just about everything I need through hours of searching. Nice boards and I got a good price, cheap ebay xeons make it worth it!
> 
> Picked up a GTX980Ti and a Titan X-m and a GTX1080 The 980Ti and TitanX were 250-300$ The 1080 I scored for 329$ I did good.
> With Summer here and the hot weather, I do not run much hardware except for a challenge here and there. One dual 2011 E5-2670 runs WCG 24/7 in the basement.
> 
> Think I'll spend some time overclocking and see how far I can push an e5-1650, been running an easy 4.2ghz.


Some nice deals you've got there, is that 1080 use blower or a custom cooler? I almost picked up a blower style asus 1080 for around 350 as I have an accelero extreme 3 sitting here, ultimately decided against it due to the lack of VRM monitoring on these cards.

Some of those 980 ti's clock like crazy, nearing 1080 performance in some cases, EVGA had their B-Stock for 199 a bit over a week ago, unfortunately the site crashed while I was checking out.

That 1650 should have a lot of headroom depending on your cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> It should work, I use a M.2 PCIe adapter on my wife's Z77 motherboard and works well.


Good to know, I figured it would since my board received an NVME update last year.


----------



## drm8627

well. i seem to be having issues with random shutdowns. No real rhyme or reason for it, that I can see. I played mass effect andromeda for around 4 hours yesterday, and everything was fine, but when I dropped into star citizen, my computer restarted. Second time its done this, before it was just sitting at the desktop not doing anything. The power supply is the 1000i platinum 80+ I ordered directly from corsair. If it was a power supply issue, youd think it would happen every time i game or go under load. But i ran benchmarks, and gamed fine for hours. And my h105 keeps the cpu around 35 c at idle, and i havent seen it go over 45. So I cant imagine its an overheating issue. I do have a cd rom drive that ive had issues with in the past, so i always left it unplugged unless i needed to use a cd (which is almost never). So ill try that. Just odd. I uninstalled all my old drivers, and updated everything to the latest with driver booster pro from iobit.

i hadnt even done the microcode hack yet. all i had done is go into the bios and disable c states. (side note, this cpu is a beast, love it)

and when i got the board it had the latest bios on it.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> well. i seem to be having issues with random shutdowns. No real rhyme or reason for it, that I can see. I played mass effect andromeda for around 4 hours yesterday, and everything was fine, but when I dropped into star citizen, my computer restarted. Second time its done this, before it was just sitting at the desktop not doing anything. The power supply is the 1000i platinum 80+ I ordered directly from corsair. If it was a power supply issue, youd think it would happen every time i game or go under load. But i ran benchmarks, and gamed fine for hours. And my h105 keeps the cpu around 35 c at idle, and i havent seen it go over 45. So I cant imagine its an overheating issue. I do have a cd rom drive that ive had issues with in the past, so i always left it unplugged unless i needed to use a cd (which is almost never). So ill try that. Just odd. I uninstalled all my old drivers, and updated everything to the latest with driver booster pro from iobit.
> 
> i hadnt even done the microcode hack yet. all i had done is go into the bios and disable c states. (side note, this cpu is a beast, love it)
> 
> and when i got the board it had the latest bios on it.


I'd
1. run a memory stress-test. I usually see spontaneous shutdowns when I'm playing around with OC and they indicate either:

a. horrendous memory corruption leading to CPU flipping out because of memory OC
b. overheating (which you'd rulled out)
c. over-current protection from OC.

2. Double check all your connections to the PSU. If you are missing a power or ground connection you may be pushing "something" harder than it should and its tripping a circuit there.

I had no issues with the taichi + 2696 + ucode hack + 750W PSU (though no video card) in terms of hitting BIOS/board-level current protections... (or any in fact). I ran 2 Taichi machines this way for the (correction) 1/2 of "marathon" for BOINC - pegged at 100% the whole time.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I'd
> 1. run a memory stress-test. I usually see spontaneous shutdowns when I'm playing around with OC and they indicate either:
> 
> a. horrendous memory corruption leading to CPU flipping out because of memory OC
> b. overheating (which you'd rulled out)
> c. over-current protection from OC.
> 
> 2. Double check all your connections to the PSU. If you are missing a power or ground connection you may be pushing "something" harder than it should and its tripping a circuit there.
> 
> I had no issues with the taichi + 2696 + ucode hack + 750W PSU (though no video card) in terms of hitting BIOS/board-level current protections... (or any in fact). I ran 2 Taichi machines this way for the (correction) 1/2 of "marathon" for BOINC - pegged at 100% the whole time.


well i cant OC the 2696 , so thats a non issue.
not overheating.
Ill run a stress test, and open the pc up next time it happens. I do remember the cd rom causing restarts in older pcs , going to replace it soon


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I'd
> 1. run a memory stress-test. I usually see spontaneous shutdowns when I'm playing around with OC and they indicate either:
> 
> a. horrendous memory corruption leading to CPU flipping out because of memory OC
> b. overheating (which you'd rulled out)
> c. over-current protection from OC.
> 
> 2. Double check all your connections to the PSU. If you are missing a power or ground connection you may be pushing "something" harder than it should and its tripping a circuit there.
> 
> I had no issues with the taichi + 2696 + ucode hack + 750W PSU (though no video card) in terms of hitting BIOS/board-level current protections... (or any in fact). I ran 2 Taichi machines this way for the (correction) 1/2 of "marathon" for BOINC - pegged at 100% the whole time.


happened again. ran the windows memory diagnostic and it found zero issues.
I went into bios, and a lot of things were setup for overclocking cpus, like how the power ramps up, c states, bclk settings. I went through and changed a bunch of settings to hopefully improve stability. A lot of things were set to auto. even the bclk. So i manually set the voltages to recommended normals. I figure maybe its having odd voltage spikes due to one of those settings maybe.

Ill use it for awhile and see if that fixes anything. I checked the psu, the fan is running, and it is cool to the touch. I know that doesnt necessarily mean anything, though. Next time it happens, im going to open up the case and completely redo the power supply wiring. use new cables, and use different ports on the psu. I will also do a quick once over of the board and look for bulging capacitors.

Its just really odd. i played games all day... and it was fine. then i stopped playing games and was sitting here listening to music on youtube, and browsing the web, and it shut off. ill update soon


----------



## cekim

I'd run stressapptest not just windows diag. It does a much better job of finding bad dimms... It requires you run linux though, which means a few extra steps...

Definitely check those power connections. Sometimes the connectors don't snap all the way in or a wire walks out of the connector and so you don't have all your power and ground, but have "enough" to run, just noisy power so you randomly get things like this.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Some nice deals you've got there, is that 1080 use blower or a custom cooler? I almost picked up a blower style asus 1080 for around 350 as I have an accelero extreme 3 sitting here, ultimately decided against it due to the lack of VRM monitoring on these cards.
> 
> Some of those 980 ti's clock like crazy, nearing 1080 performance in some cases, EVGA had their B-Stock for 199 a bit over a week ago, unfortunately the site crashed while I was checking out.
> 
> That 1650 should have a lot of headroom depending on your cooling.
> Good to know, I figured it would since my board received an NVME update last year.


The 1080 is an EVGA FTW so it had ACX3 two fans. The EVGA Titan-Xm is a blower type, I have a hybrid kit I can install, also have an EK waterblock for it too.
I may put the hybrid on the titan and see if I can get the waterblock to work on the 1080.

The 1650 I want to push has a corsair 115i 280mm AIO on it right now. Added 100mhz to 4.3 still at 1.29v, I'll run that a day or two more and go another 100mhz.
Running primegrid SGS primes and temps are in the low 50c still

Going to get another 980Ti Hybrid for 225$, can't pass up this deal. Still has over 400 days of warranty left on it. Should have that Wed or Thursday.
Selling off my GTX970 GPUs, just sold another one tonight.

My wife said I have to sell off some of my collection so, replace some more x58 boards. I am running out of room.
Heating the house with computers does work, and I get a lot of folding and BOINC work done. She thinks I am nuts.
I need to get solar power and I'll really be set.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I'd run stressapptest not just windows diag. It does a much better job of finding bad dimms... It requires you run linux though, which means a few extra steps...
> 
> Definitely check those power connections. Sometimes the connectors don't snap all the way in or a wire walks out of the connector and so you don't have all your power and ground, but have "enough" to run, just noisy power so you randomly get things like this.


well. i went into the bios and set the voltages manually, they were all set to auto. Im thinking the voltages were spiking or something. havent had an issue for 12 hours. been gaming and browsing off and on. fingers crossed.

if its stable ill start messing with the microcode hack soon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The 1080 is an EVGA FTW so it had ACX3 two fans. The EVGA Titan-Xm is a blower type, I have a hybrid kit I can install, also have an EK waterblock for it too.
> I may put the hybrid on the titan and see if I can get the waterblock to work on the 1080.
> 
> The 1650 I want to push has a corsair 115i 280mm AIO on it right now. Added 100mhz to 4.3 still at 1.29v, I'll run that a day or two more and go another 100mhz.
> Running primegrid SGS primes and temps are in the low 50c still
> 
> Going to get another 980Ti Hybrid for 225$, can't pass up this deal. Still has over 400 days of warranty left on it. Should have that Wed or Thursday.
> Selling off my GTX970 GPUs, just sold another one tonight.
> 
> My wife said I have to sell off some of my collection so, replace some more x58 boards. I am running out of room.
> Heating the house with computers does work, and I get a lot of folding and BOINC work done. She thinks I am nuts.
> I need to get solar power and I'll really be set.


Nice, that is a great deal on the 1080. I've been enjoying mine, nice to be able to run [email protected] on more modern games.

Too bad you can't re-purpose all that power to run an AC unit or something.


----------



## Hexbyte

Those are some sweet deals, man! Heating your house and powering some of the stuff with solar power seems like a dream, haha.


----------



## gofasterstripes

970SLI to 980Ti? I'm very curious how that compares.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> well. i went into the bios and set the voltages manually, they were all set to auto. Im thinking the voltages were spiking or something. havent had an issue for 12 hours. been gaming and browsing off and on. fingers crossed.
> 
> if its stable ill start messing with the microcode hack soon.


How has the system been behaved?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 970SLI to 980Ti? I'm very curious how that compares.


If the game scales 100%, they should be even. But that is in a perfect world. The 980Ti is a beast, enough for 1440P gaming. Games run smoothly and get a Firestrike score of 19074.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20570907


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> How has the system been behaved?
> If the game scales 100%, they should be even. But that is in a perfect world. The 980Ti is a beast, enough for 1440P gaming. Games run smoothly and get a Firestrike score of 19074.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20570907


Well. It kept restarting , then I went ahead and completely rewired the pc, and plugged the pc directly into the wall instead of the power strip I had. After I did all that it seemed fine, then I woke up yesterday and it was off. I was like heck.then I redid all the wires again, and checked for bulging capacitors. And then reset the cmos and then my girl told me the power went out lmao. So it was fine. But then it restarted again because I didn't load my custom bios settings. Then it had a hard freeze. So I rebooted, went into bios, and set fixed voltages for every single thing, ram,cpu mobo . Turned off c states. Yada yada. Everything was set to auto and I guess this xeon really didn't like it. Then I did some troubleshooting within windows like taking a closer look at the power settings in windows and checking all my drivers. Did all that, and she has ran fine. Ran it for around 9 hours last night, went to bed, it was still on and running like i left it at 3pm today. So I think I got her figured out. Maybe tonight I'll look into the microcode thing, I just wanted to make sure everything was stable before I started tinkering. And it seems to be now. Also. What is UBU?


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Well. It kept restarting , then I went ahead and completely rewired the pc, and plugged the pc directly into the wall instead of the power strip I had. After I did all that it seemed fine, then I woke up yesterday and it was off. I was like heck.then I redid all the wires again, and checked for bulging capacitors. And then reset the cmos and then my girl told me the power went out lmao. So it was fine. But then it restarted again because I didn't load my custom bios settings. Then it had a hard freeze. So I rebooted, went into bios, and set fixed voltages for every single thing, ram,cpu mobo . Turned off c states. Yada yada. Everything was set to auto and I guess this xeon really didn't like it. Then I did some troubleshooting within windows like taking a closer look at the power settings in windows and checking all my drivers. Did all that, and she has ran fine. Ran it for around 9 hours last night, went to bed, it was still on and running like i left it at 3pm today. So I think I got her figured out. Maybe tonight I'll look into the microcode thing, I just wanted to make sure everything was stable before I started tinkering. And it seems to be now. Also. What is UBU?


I honestly don't know why the computer was restarting or turning off. Everything left on auto, should have been fine.

UBU is a BIOS editing program, more info on link below.
http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I honestly don't know why the computer was restarting or turning off. Everything left on auto, should have been fine.
> 
> UBU is a BIOS editing program, more info on link below.
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


yea I'm not sure either. Maybe the board was trying to oc the ram? The xeon only supports up to 2133.
I also got rid of my page file and there was a setting in power profile that was shutting my add off after 20 minutes that people have said left to crashes in the past.

I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> I honestly don't know why the computer was restarting or turning off. Everything left on auto, should have been fine.
> 
> UBU is a BIOS editing program, more info on link below.
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


Ditto on everything auto... no issues with that here...

The only time I have issues is with the ucode hack.
1. If I run for any amount of time without a ucode loaded at all, it WILL freeze (not restart - freeze).
2. If I don't disabled C6 on dual machines, it will hang during OS boot.

Other than that and with a stock bios, its all auto on 4 systems now (2 taichi, one Z10PE-D16-WS and one EP2C612-WS).


----------



## drm8627

Whelp... Came home and it was off again. Girlfriend was asleep so i couldnt ask her if she messed with it( i work overnights). When i booted up, it said chrome didnt shut down properly, which , in my experience ,means something crashed.

idk what it could be

...now its getting sneaky and only messing up when im not around. I mean i used it for like 9 hours, then slept for 9 hours, and it was still on and fine, but then after this ten hour shift i came home and it was off. I mean its 100 percent usable. But it bothers the crap out of me knowing something isnt quite right.

I dont have any other psus or motherboards to test this with either.

edit:

just shut off on me again. Im emailing corsair customer support to see if theyll send me another power supply.


----------



## TLCH723

Beside ebay, where is a good place to buy server stuff for cheap??
Looking for DDR4 RAMs in particular among other things.


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Whelp... Came home and it was off again. Girlfriend was asleep so i couldnt ask her if she messed with it( i work overnights). When i booted up, it said chrome didnt shut down properly, which , in my experience ,means something crashed.
> 
> idk what it could be
> 
> ...now its getting sneaky and only messing up when im not around. I mean i used it for like 9 hours, then slept for 9 hours, and it was still on and fine, but then after this ten hour shift i came home and it was off. I mean its 100 percent usable. But it bothers the crap out of me knowing something isnt quite right.
> 
> I dont have any other psus or motherboards to test this with either.
> 
> edit:
> 
> just shut off on me again. Im emailing corsair customer support to see if theyll send me another power supply.


It sounds like a hardware issue, running a Xeon is no different than running an i7. Like cekim mentioned at stock settings everything can be left on auto. Also even if you have options in the BIOS the CPU will just ignore it. For instance on the voltage, I can put whatever voltage I want the Xeon will just ignore it. I can't even undervolt it thru the BIOS. That is why people tweak the MSRs. I can however add to the offset (but that just reduces performance). Hopefully the new PSU solves the issue.

Also regrading the C states that only comes into play when you do the ucode hack. A stock BIOS should not give you any issues.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> Whelp... Came home and it was off again. Girlfriend was asleep so i couldnt ask her if she messed with it( i work overnights). When i booted up, it said chrome didnt shut down properly, which , in my experience ,means something crashed.
> 
> idk what it could be
> 
> ...now its getting sneaky and only messing up when im not around. I mean i used it for like 9 hours, then slept for 9 hours, and it was still on and fine, but then after this ten hour shift i came home and it was off. I mean its 100 percent usable. But it bothers the crap out of me knowing something isnt quite right.
> 
> I dont have any other psus or motherboards to test this with either.
> 
> edit:
> 
> just shut off on me again. Im emailing corsair customer support to see if theyll send me another power supply.


Shut off completely? If so, that would sound like a board/cpu/psu issue. If it just rebooted, try to run memtest86 for a few passes to see if you get any errors.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Shut off completely? If so, that would sound like a board/cpu/psu issue. If it just rebooted, try to run memtest86 for a few passes to see if you get any errors.


Yeah, stressapp is better, but I'd be looking to memory or PSU first, but this is not a configuration issue unless you've got something strange in windows?

I don't run windows on anything I need to be stable and frankly, I find I have to reboot win10 it every time I game or it slows down enough to affect my gaming, so I treat it like the toy it is.









Is this a fresh windows install with default settings? If so, I assume you've ruled out it simply hibernating?

PSUs, RAM, MBs and CPUs are all subject to being broken on day one, in roughly that order of risk.

- Rule out windows misconfiguration/hibernation
- as a sub to that disable C3, C6 and C1E
- Run a really stressful ram test (ideally stressapptest, but memtest86 is a second choice) and check for bad dimms
- Swap PSU if you have another?

Sorry, these sorts of gremlins are no fun.

If you install mint or ubuntu running off a thumb drive you can run stressapp for a while and rule out windows issues.


----------



## drm8627

update:

i was in the process of setting up a boot usb for memtest 86, when my computer did a hard freeze, restarted and froze at the bios screen, it would not get past the bios screen, even if i reset the cmos. I removed one stick of ram, and it got to windows before it froze again. Then i removed that one and replaced it with the other, and started it up: nothing. no leds on the motherboard. I tried moving it to different slots, nothing. I tried swapping back to the other ram stick, same thing, no video output, and no red leds reading bios codes, tried swapping sockets, same thing. Tried putting them both in again, no red leds on motherboard.

I am so confused as to which this could be.. Im starting to think its not my psu, but either my ram, or my motherboard, and I have absolutely no way to check. All of my other systems are ddr3 systems, so i cant just swap a part out... oh boy... advice?

edit:

im just going to take it up to microcenter tomorrow and ask if they can figure it out, they can test the parts pretty quickly and easily. done with it. need to figure out whats wrong, and get it refunded asap. And i dont have the spare parts to test it.


----------



## deadsmiley

Last night I just finished a build around my GA-X79-UD3 with the following:

E5-1650 V1 @ 4.3GHz
2x 8 Corsair Vengence 2400
Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming
EVO 850 500GB
2TB HDD
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 Fully Modular PSU
DEEPCOOL TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (REALLY cheap, but it works and doesn't look bad)
Win 10 Pro

This is going to my daughter-in-law. It is a surprise.









Firestrike: 13,043
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12927350

Question:
One issue I have is that from a cold boot it always goes to BIOS. Save and Reset greets me with Win 10. Has this been a thing for anyone here?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Last night I just finished a build around my GA-X79-UD3 with the following:
> 
> E5-1650 V1 @ 4.3GHz
> 2x 8 Corsair Vengence 2400
> Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming
> EVO 850 500GB
> 2TB HDD
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 Fully Modular PSU
> DEEPCOOL TESSERACT BF Mid Tower Computer Case (REALLY cheap, but it works and doesn't look bad)
> Win 10 Pro
> 
> This is going to my daughter-in-law. It is a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike: 13,043
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12927350
> 
> Question:
> One issue I have is that from a cold boot it always goes to BIOS. Save and Reset greets me with Win 10. Has this been a thing for anyone here?


Nice build you've got there, those 980's still do well when clocked a bit.








I like the 5600mhz stock clocks on the 1650.









That behavior is strange. Maybe something with the board? Running the latest bios?


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice build you've got there, those 980's still do well when clocked a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That behavior is strange. Maybe something with the board? Running the latest bios?


Yes, running the latest BIOS. Checked it last night.

I found this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532090/gigabyte-x79-ud3-boots-straight-into-bios-when-powering-on
But no solution. I PM'd the OP of that thread.

The machine is rock freaking solid otherwise.

The GTX 980 runs a tad faster than the GTX 1060 6GB and it was less money used.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Yes, running the latest BIOS. Checked it last night.
> 
> I found this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1532090/gigabyte-x79-ud3-boots-straight-into-bios-when-powering-on
> But no solution. I PM'd the OP of that thread.
> 
> The machine is rock freaking solid otherwise.
> 
> The GTX 980 runs a tad faster than the GTX 1060 6GB and it was less money used.


Here's another thread about it:
https://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=71982


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Here's another thread about it:
> https://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=71982


Had not thought about the keyboard. I have a PS/2 model I will try. Fan warnings are already disabled.


----------



## tbob22

Got my 960 Evo in. Quick benchmark:


Now to clone my boot drive to it and hope it boots.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Here's another thread about it:
> https://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=71982


I went into my BIOS and loaded optimized defaults and it boots straight into Win 10. Looks like I didn't have my RAM voltage set correctly either. Now it's running at 4.5GHz. Thanks for bouncing ideas off of me dude.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I went into my BIOS and loaded optimized defaults and it boots straight into Win 10. Looks like I didn't have my RAM voltage set correctly either. Now it's running at 4.5GHz. Thanks for bouncing ideas off of me dude.


No problem.


----------



## drm8627

Update:

I dropped my pc off at microcenter about 3 days ago. Got a call today saying they tested the ram, and tried a different cpu in the motherboard and didnt have any issues. They are saying that they believe the CPU is defective. They have a few more tests to run and theyll get back to me on monday with a final conclusion.


----------



## TagFuerTag

Hello Guys,

I've got a E5-2687Wv1 residing in a GB-X79-UD5 and seen a offer for two E5-1650v2 at 100€ each and an other one for an X79 Sabertooth at 200€.

I would park the E5-2 until I find a (dual) ECC board.
(VT-d is of interest for me. I'll kind of homelab together some main ECC servers with "unreliable" workhorses that can also game.)

So my question for you is:

Whats about the UD5?
Seems a bit wonky and I read about people downgrading the BIOS.
On the other hand I need the right BIOS for IvyBridge.
I wasnt really able to find the right info.

With an overclocked Xeon ECC is useless?
I really like to have ECC in general but boards are a bit hard to come by.

Kills RyZen this idea for me?

Have a nice day and thank you very much.


----------



## futiless

OK so I tried v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi instead of v3. My cores all ramp up to 32x !!! BUT I am only getting 7950 on CPUz on a 18 core E5 2699 v3 ... Something is way off, I mean it did boost a little but ultimately nothing too special. Like the others in this forum.. Though I must have missed something? I can't figure out what. The EFI driver DID say something about a mere 30x on UNCORE ? Which is something I don't understand to be honest.

Anyhow if anyone out there reading this is able to help guide me a touch I would really love it thanks.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> No problem.


I gave this to my daughter-in-law on Friday. She is thrilled!


----------



## Hexbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TagFuerTag*
> 
> So my question for you is:
> 
> Whats about the UD5?
> Seems a bit wonky and I read about people downgrading the BIOS.
> On the other hand I need the right BIOS for IvyBridge.
> I wasnt really able to find the right info.


The latest BIOS version available on Gigabyte's official website allows support for Ivy Bridge CPUs. I don't have any experience with that particular version as it's said that it's degrades performance and overclockability for Sandy Bridge CPUs. My experience with the older BIOS versions is that they seem a little bit buggy, I've experience long loading times for getting into the BIOS itself, the computer restarting multiple times in a row because it had trouble applying BIOS changes and some of the settings not working properly like only being able to change the clockspeed of my CPU by changing the turbo multiplier and nothing else having an effect. Right now I've been using this board for a long time without any instabilities however, it was just a pain to set it all up properly. :]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TagFuerTag*
> 
> Kills RyZen this idea for me?
> 
> Have a nice day and thank you very much.


I think it's kinda hard to justify doing this over getting a Ryzen setup, unless you like tinkering with this sort of stuff or if you are looking to get more than 8 cores on your CPU. Price-wise it's really a hit or miss depending on if you are able to find a decently priced X79 board

I can't answer the rest of your questions unfortunately.


----------



## drm8627

update:

the cpu was the issue. apparently the cpu had several bad cores on it. so returning the 2696 v3 to hong kong. gonna take awhile to get a refund and another chip. will update when everything is settled.

question:

do all of the haswell e xeons have the ability to do the microcode hack? because I can grab a 14 core haswell e xeon for less money, then use the money saved to upgrade to more ram, and a better cooler for my gpu? just wondering. thanks


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> update:
> 
> the cpu was the issue. apparently the cpu had several bad cores on it. so returning the 2696 v3 to hong kong. gonna take awhile to get a refund and another chip. will update when everything is settled.
> 
> question:
> 
> do all of the haswell e xeons have the ability to do the microcode hack? because I can grab a 14 core haswell e xeon for less money, then use the money saved to upgrade to more ram, and a better cooler for my gpu? just wondering. thanks


Yes, can be OC'd to some degree via the same ucode eploit.

2696 has the highest (3.8) clock though. You should be able to run 9 or 10 at 3.8Ghz under full load. In theory, you could disable some cores and force that...

Fewer cores means that threshold of "all-core" at max goes down correspondingly.

sorry to hear about the bad CPU. I've gotten 4 without issue.

One had some physical damage to one of the caps on the bottom, but:
a. That one did get "enhanced" by a dog dumping over a table - so I was not 100% if it came that way or I did that...
b. it works fine, so... ignoring it.








c. it was not knocked off, just a ding on the PCB that clearly pushed it up a little, but it appears the trace remained intact...


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> update:
> 
> the cpu was the issue. apparently the cpu had several bad cores on it. so returning the 2696 v3 to hong kong. gonna take awhile to get a refund and another chip. will update when everything is settled.
> 
> question:
> 
> do all of the haswell e xeons have the ability to do the microcode hack? because I can grab a 14 core haswell e xeon for less money, then use the money saved to upgrade to more ram, and a better cooler for my gpu? just wondering. thanks


That is odd the CPU was the culprit, for the most part CPUs are tanks. My 2696 got shipped to me with the biggest chip on the corner, booted up just fine and has been running flawlessly.

Yes the ucode exploit works for all Haswell based CPUs. It really depends on what 14 core CPU yu get. For instance the 2683 V3 will hit the all core turbo of 3.0 on all 14 cores. But my Pre-QS 2695 only 6 cores hit the all core turbo of 3.5 and all core turbo of 3.2 (maybe 3.3, don't remember).


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> That is odd the CPU was the culprit, for the most part CPUs are tanks. My 2696 got shipped to me with the biggest chip on the corner, booted up just fine and has been running flawlessly.
> 
> Yes the ucode exploit works for all Haswell based CPUs. It really depends on what 14 core CPU yu get. For instance the 2683 V3 will hit the all core turbo of 3.0 on all 14 cores. But my Pre-QS 2695 only 6 cores hit the all core turbo of 3.5 and all core turbo of 3.2 (maybe 3.3, don't remember).


went and picked the pc up from microcenter, then went to fedex and shipped the cpu off. Should be there on monday. We will see from there. Ill probably end up buying another one from the same seller since getting a bad cpu is supposedly pretty rare, and they have an overall decent rating. So maybe it was a fluke. hope thats the case.

getting that cpu is pretty cheap. only 750 bucks.

When i was at microcenter the guys there were trying to convince me to go x299, i didnt mean to but i laughed. Mostly because the expensive ass motherboards, and the fact that the 10 core i9 is a grand, where as the mobo, plus cpu i got were under a grand. Also the issue with a lot of the motherboards only having an 8 pin power connector causing issues with overclocking.

I was perfectly happy with the performance of the 2696 v3 when it wasnt freezing. And once i get the microcode hack it should hopefully be a little better. I did notice they had a lot of x99 boards there for under 90 bucks. even the extreme 4. might consider snagging one just to see if i can get a little more out of the microcode hack if the taichi gets lack luster results ( im perfectly happy with the performance at stock, but im a tinkerer, so itd be worth a test, and just use whatever motherboard i decide not to use on a future rig i build for someone else)


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> went and picked the pc up from microcenter, then went to fedex and shipped the cpu off. Should be there on monday. We will see from there. Ill probably end up buying another one from the same seller since getting a bad cpu is supposedly pretty rare, and they have an overall decent rating. So maybe it was a fluke. hope thats the case.
> 
> getting that cpu is pretty cheap. only 750 bucks.
> 
> When i was at microcenter the guys there were trying to convince me to go x299, i didnt mean to but i laughed. Mostly because the expensive ass motherboards, and the fact that the 10 core i9 is a grand, where as the mobo, plus cpu i got were under a grand. Also the issue with a lot of the motherboards only having an 8 pin power connector causing issues with overclocking.
> 
> I was perfectly happy with the performance of the 2696 v3 when it wasnt freezing. And once i get the microcode hack it should hopefully be a little better. I did notice they had a lot of x99 boards there for under 90 bucks. even the extreme 4. might consider snagging one just to see if i can get a little more out of the microcode hack if the taichi gets lack luster results ( im perfectly happy with the performance at stock, but im a tinkerer, so itd be worth a test, and just use whatever motherboard i decide not to use on a future rig i build for someone else)


Odd indeed... Guess their testing is a little light on the stress, but in fairness, even your failures seemed to take quite a bit of time.

Glad you were able to sort that out before the return period ended.


----------



## c4toast

hi all i have a e5 2695 v4 qs sr2j1 can i do a ucode exploit? my mobo is a asus rampage v edition 10 and my pwsup an EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2, 80+ TITANIUM thx


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4toast*
> 
> hi all i have a e5 2695 v4 qs sr2j1 can i do a ucode exploit? my mobo is a asus rampage v edition 10 and my pwsup an EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2, 80+ TITANIUM thx


The ucode exploit only works on Haswell.


----------



## cekim

2x2696v3 getting a new home and some new fluids...

Plenty to do, but needed a single machine to game and compute that can handle bouncing up and down the east coast now and then and takes up as little space as possible. Will have dual loops, aquero controller, 2x1080ti, a few TB of SSD including a 960 pro and some raid 0 and 10 850's of various sizes for reasons and things...

Combining 2 computers' function into one. (6950x and 2x2696). Taking the hit on single-threaded things, but for travel purposes, its survivable and with the uCode hack, not even all that bad...

The frame can be re-configured so I figure I will put whatever machine I have in there at the time that has enough cores, ram and performance to "do it all". Don't think whatever that is will get bigger than this form-factor...

Plenty of cutting and tapping, but the extruded beams do make some things a lot easier. Just still have to CNC some flanges and will likely end up with some acrylic here and there for transport and maybe some dust mesh on the intake of the rads... but this will always be assumed to be a machine that gets a blast of compressed air often enough to do just fine open...


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 2x2696v3 getting a new home and some new fluids...
> 
> Plenty to do, but needed a single machine to game and compute that can handle bouncing up and down the east coast now and then and takes up as little space as possible. Will have dual loops, aquero controller, 2x1080ti, a few TB of SSD including a 960 pro and some raid 0 and 10 850's of various sizes for reasons and things...
> 
> Combining 2 computers' function into one. (6950x and 2x2696). Taking the hit on single-threaded things, but for travel purposes, its survivable and with the uCode hack, not even all that bad...
> 
> The frame can be re-configured so I figure I will put whatever machine I have in there at the time that has enough cores, ram and performance to "do it all". Don't think whatever that is will get bigger than this form-factor...
> 
> Plenty of cutting and tapping, but the extruded beams do make some things a lot easier. Just still have to CNC some flanges and will likely end up with some acrylic here and there for transport and maybe some dust mesh on the intake of the rads... but this will always be assumed to be a machine that gets a blast of compressed air often enough to do just fine open...


thats sick dude. nice rig. what kinds of results u getting for the ucode hack on that board?


----------



## Hexbyte

Awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing the full build :]


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> thats sick dude. nice rig. what kinds of results u getting for the ucode hack on that board?


turbo on 18-20 cores (in dual system) of 3.8gHz

all-core of 3.2->3.4 depending on the system (ASUS does 50/50 3.3 and 3.4 but performs very similarly).

I think I'm going to install windows native once I'm done for gaming, so I can/will run some of the usual windows benchmarks when I do.

For now, here's a run-down of geek bench results from the Anand thread (the system going into this build is the EP2C):
Z10PE-D16-WS
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047882
single: 4274 multi: 74436

EP2C612WS
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047980
single: 4335 multi: 73304

single 2690v4 (3.5GHz chip) for further reference:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3047837
single: 3803 multi: 39893

4.4GHz 6950x for even more silly fun:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3048053
single: 4527 multi: 37496

In practical terms, I often see more difference between the 6950x and the uCode 2696 than 4527 vs 4335, but it should give you an idea of why I'm ok losing that performance for the sake of 36 threads (and 18-20 @ 3.8). I run a lot of simulations/jobs that make use of at least 16 cores at a time and I can do other things while those 16-18 are busy.

I've been experimenting with PCIe-passthrough so in theory I could run windows as a guest OS on KVM, but I can't SLI the video card (yet - see "different SLI") and USB is flakey so far, but... I can dream of a day where I can really "do it all" without rebooting.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> That is odd the CPU was the culprit, for the most part CPUs are tanks. My 2696 got shipped to me with the biggest chip on the corner, booted up just fine and has been running flawlessly.
> 
> Yes the ucode exploit works for all Haswell based CPUs. It really depends on what 14 core CPU yu get. For instance the 2683 V3 will hit the all core turbo of 3.0 on all 14 cores. But my Pre-QS 2695 only 6 cores hit the all core turbo of 3.5 and all core turbo of 3.2 (maybe 3.3, don't remember).


right on. got my refund, waiting for the bank to process it. Some stuff came up though and i need to spend some of the 700 i spent on that on other bills. so im looking at getting the 14 core, and running it at 3.0 on all cores. any recommendations besides that chip for around 400?


----------



## cekim

Coming along... experimenting with VRM cooling (whether I need it) and windows now... Per conversation in the Aquaero thread, I'm going to need to add some in-line temp sensors. My probe approach isn't going to work, so fans and pumps at 90% fixed for now (overkill until I know its limits).

R15 score is looking nice...


----------



## drm8627

So I ordered the 14 core xeon 2683 v3. I should be able to get 3.0 on all cores with microcode Right?

Also super nice rig cekim. Looking slick.

Edit: just got the new chip . Put it in booted up. Restart... pretty frustrated lol.


----------



## Cyber Locc

So without looking through this entire thread







,

Is it 100% certain that 1650V2 6 cores, are Unlocked?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> So without looking through this entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Is it 100% certain that 1650V2 6 cores, are Unlocked?


Yes, I have a couple and they are unlocked, multiplier and BCLK.
Some boards may not be able to over clock them, like a server motherboard.
My EVGA x79 classified and Asus Sabertooth overclock them very well.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> So I ordered the 14 core xeon 2683 v3. I should be able to get 3.0 on all cores with microcode Right?
> 
> Also super nice rig cekim. Looking slick.
> 
> Edit: just got the new chip . Put it in booted up. Restart... pretty frustrated lol.


Ugh, sorry...

Not familiar with the limits of the 2683.


----------



## Bronson

Hi, I have my signature rig and I've recently updated my bios with a modded one, but I coulnd't make it work.

...I've read ths instructions to make my own modded bios but from the language barrier, to my stupidity, I'm far from confident to achieve any result.

So if someone can help me with an already modded Bios and the steps to do in BIOS (or anywhere esle to achieve it) to put all my cores in turbo thanx in advance!

PD:sorry! I couldn't find a video tutorial to do this hack and BTW pardon my lack of knowledge and noob petition!


----------



## drm8627

Any of you guys in here ever mess with setfsb or clockgen? I see
people use it to overclock laptops and dell prebuilt systems like the old optiplexs.


----------



## cekim

Update on xeon custom case: Going to add some acrylic hear and there to manage dust, mount buttons and provide protection during moving (this case's purpose is to survive regular road trips.

Added some 40mm fans to the VRMs. It could survive without them, but they are running slow and cool them down pretty drastically. Piece of mind addition. Need to add a similar thing to the raid and 2x10GbE adapters that both assume rack-mount air-flow and run quiet hot (50-60C is totally normal even before you crank them up). Still watching the stack of 8xSSDs on top of the PSU for similar issues - but so far so good. They are spaced out in a custom bracket to let them breathe.

Dimensions are 17.25x18.25x12. It's been up and running this past week - still fine-tuning the fans/pumps to bring the noise down, but it games well owing to the ability to run 20 cores @3.8GHz. It computes even better...


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Update on xeon custom case: Going to add some acrylic hear and there to manage dust, mount buttons and provide protection during moving (this case's purpose is to survive regular road trips.
> 
> Added some 40mm fans to the VRMs. It could survive without them, but they are running slow and cool them down pretty drastically. Piece of mind addition. Need to add a similar thing to the raid and 2x10GbE adapters that both assume rack-mount air-flow and run quiet hot (50-60C is totally normal even before you crank them up). Still watching the stack of 8xSSDs on top of the PSU for similar issues - but so far so good. They are spaced out in a custom bracket to let them breathe.
> 
> Dimensions are 17.25x18.25x12. It's been up and running this past week - still fine-tuning the fans/pumps to bring the noise down, but it games well owing to the ability to run 20 cores @3.8GHz. It computes even better...


Very nice. You got those to 3.8ghz each? What chip are they?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Very nice. You got those to 3.8ghz each? What chip are they?


2696v3 will run 9-10 of its 18 cores at 3.8 (it's spec turbo max) before its starts stepping down (eventually to 3.2 for all 18 cores under load) with the uCode hack. So, 2 of these together give you 18-20 cores @3.8GHz.

I say 9-10 because real load makes it tough to say with 100% certainty where the line is. I've seen it settle at 3.7GHz on 20 cores and I've seen it bounce between 3.6 and 3.8 minute to minute. 18 cores or less is a solid 3.8GHz.

Many/most benchmarks and stress tests (like realbench and OCCT) don't actually load this system up to 100% (or even close in some instances).

This system actually scores significantly higher on RealBench if I disable 8 cores for each chip (leaving 20 cores active) than it does with all 36 active because it doesn't use all of the cores.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> Hi, I have my signature rig and I've recently updated my bios with a modded one, but I coulnd't make it work.
> 
> ...I've read ths instructions to make my own modded bios but from the language barrier, to my stupidity, I'm far from confident to achieve any result.
> 
> So if someone can help me with an already modded Bios and the steps to do in BIOS (or anywhere esle to achieve it) to put all my cores in turbo thanx in advance!
> 
> PD:sorry! I couldn't find a video tutorial to do this hack and BTW pardon my lack of knowledge and noob petition!


any help?


----------



## KDMMods

I started a new thread about four days ago and no one responded to it. So I will try my luck here.

Hey guys. I've been looking into some Xeon CPU's on eBay. (I love Xeons by the way lol) I've been looking at a few engineering sample processors and I've heard that the ES Xeons are unlocked. Is that true? The one I'm looking at buying is a Xeon E5-2695 V3 ES. Its only $369 free shipping. Not a bad price if you ask me.

EDIT: I also found a Xeon E5-2690 V4 which is even faster. Is that one overclockable?

I know there not for gaming. You don't have to tell me that. (You can if really want too)


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> any help?


Don't know where to start - do you have a bios without the uCode loaded?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KDMMods*
> 
> I started a new thread about four days ago and no one responded to it. So I will try my luck here.
> 
> Hey guys. I've been looking into some Xeon CPU's on eBay. (I love Xeons by the way lol) I've been looking at a few engineering sample processors and I've heard that the ES Xeons are unlocked. Is that true? The one I'm looking at buying is a Xeon E5-2695 V3 ES. Its only $369 free shipping. Not a bad price if you ask me.
> 
> EDIT: I also found a Xeon E5-2690 V4 which is even faster. Is that one overclockable?
> 
> I know there not for gaming. You don't have to tell me that. (You can if really want too)


v4 is not overclockable.

ES chips are hit or miss as to what you will get from any given stepping, it ranges from no better than v3 to worse than v3 in terms of what they can do. All non-ES v3 chips can be OC'd via the ucode hack to some degree or the other.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Don't know where to start - do you have a bios without the uCode loaded?


I've downloaded a modded Bios but I don't have the least idea if it is without the uCode loaded


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> I've downloaded a modded Bios but I don't have the least idea if it is without the uCode loaded


Somewhere in your bios screens around the CPU description or settings you should see the CPU description (Version, stepping, etc... ) and the uCode version (0x27, 0x29, 0x39 are pretty common ones).

If you don't see a "0" after your CPU description, it means there is already a uCode loaded (it will likely be one of those numbers above 27, 29, or 39).

Have you flashed the modded BIOS?


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Somewhere in your bios screens around the CPU description or settings you should see the CPU description (Version, stepping, etc... ) and the uCode version (0x27, 0x29, 0x39 are pretty common ones).
> 
> If you don't see a "0" after your CPU description, it means there is already a uCode loaded (it will likely be one of those numbers above 27, 29, or 39).
> 
> Have you flashed the modded BIOS?


Now I am with the last BIOS 3701,I'll have to install again the modded Bios....when you talk about "flashed", you've meant the way I've installed it once? or you refer to sthg else?...I'm trully sorry for being such an idiot regarding the subjet and for more than probably the stupid question I've juist made...BTW thanxs for teh help man


----------



## drm8627

ok guys. so i figured out the modded bios. i used a 1.4 modded bios for the asrock x99 taichi. I also used the v3.efi listed on page 9 (of the anandtech thread) got the bios installed, got the shell setup and launched the efi file. got the turbos set with f11 in uefi mode. loaded into windows, and my frequencies are swapping from 1999 to 2888. really odd.

so i restarted, went into bios, added 5 to the bclk, disabled all power saving options, and turned off stepping, then redid the uefi turbo set.

now im getting 2099 to 2775. but it says my max is 3149.

So i went in and set my power mode to performance. didnt make a difference. I also did rename the microcode .dll file in windows before i did any of this.

is there any possible way i could lock all 14 cores at 3149 mhz full time? Ive got everything watercooled and im sitting at 33 c under load right now, so heat isnt an issue.

using cpuid to check out clock speeds.

Any and all help is appreciated.
specs:
asrock taichi x99
2683 v3
24 gb 2133 corsair lpx vengeance ram

thanks again fellas


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> ok guys. so i figured out the modded bios. i used a 1.4 modded bios for the asrock x99 taichi. I also used the v3.efi listed on page 9. got the bios installed, got the shell setup and launched the efi file. got the turbos set with f11 in uefi mode. loaded into windows, and my frequencies are swapping from 1999 to 2888. really odd.
> 
> so i restarted, went into bios, added 5 to the bclk, disabled all power saving options, and turned off stepping, then redid the uefi turbo set.
> 
> now im getting 2099 to 2775. but it says my max is 3149.
> 
> So i went in and set my power mode to performance. didnt make a difference. I also did rename the microcode .dll file in windows before i did any of this.
> 
> is there any possible way i could lock all 14 cores at 3149 mhz full time? Ive got everything watercooled and im sitting at 33 c under load right now, so heat isnt an issue.
> 
> using cpuid to check out clock speeds.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.
> specs:
> asrock taichi x99
> 2683 v3
> 24 gb 2133 corsair lpx vengeance ram
> 
> thanks again fellas


No, you cannot lock them. This exploit does not disable the underlying binning function, only its thresholds.

You should try a later .EFI file. Performance improved with the v3x2_xxx.efi drivers.

I was using v3x2_50_38_vcc.efi on my taichi boards before moving to a dual system.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> No, you cannot lock them. This exploit does not disable the underlying binning function, only its thresholds.
> 
> You should try a later .EFI file. Performance improved with the v3x2_xxx.efi drivers.
> 
> I was using v3x2_50_38_vcc.efi on my taichi boards before moving to a dual system.


where would i find this


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> where would i find this


hmm, start near the end of the thread and go back, someone re-posted all of them in one place.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> hmm, start near the end of the thread and go back, someone re-posted all of them in one place.


ok thanks ill check it out


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> hmm, start near the end of the thread and go back, someone re-posted all of them in one place.


ok i just did that with the very latest .efi , and all of my cores are just about locked at 3149 mhz. theres a few that pop back down for a second then go back up to 3149.but nothing like the variance I was getting before. theyre pretty much locked there now. holy crap. that did it. awesome, thank you! and thank everyone who has participated in this thread!


----------



## JaredC01

So I've been interested in upping my 5930k for a bit now without spending a ton on an upcoming chip... I also don't want to spend $750 on an 18-core chip. Is there any in-between that performs as well as the 2696v3 / 2699v3 clock wise and still has a decently-high core count? I'm also running an release Gigabyte X99 G1-Gaming WiFI board, which I'm assuming will be okay?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> So I've been interested in upping my 5930k for a bit now without spending a ton on an upcoming chip... I also don't want to spend $750 on an 18-core chip. Is there any in-between that performs as well as the 2696v3 / 2699v3 clock wise and still has a decently-high core count? I'm also running an release Gigabyte X99 G1-Gaming WiFI board, which I'm assuming will be okay?


There is no x99/c612 (lga 2011-v3) xeon that will clock higher than the 2696v3 because it was an OEM part with a 3.8GHz max clock out of the box.

A 2697 with 14 cores is 3.6GHz. Last I looked prices were not that much lower if at all.

Can't speak to gigabyte, I've only dealt with Asus and Asrock, but I've seen gigabyte boards in the discussion working.

If absolute clocks are critical, you are better off with the 2696 or looking for well priced 59xxx, or 69xxx chips as Ryzen, Threadripper and i9 chips drive them down in price.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> There is no x99/c612 (lga 2011-v3) xeon that will clock higher than the 2696v3 because it was an OEM part with a 3.8GHz max clock out of the box.
> 
> A 2697 with 14 cores is 3.6GHz. Last I looked prices were not that much lower if at all.
> 
> Can't speak to gigabyte, I've only dealt with Asus and Asrock, but I've seen gigabyte boards in the discussion working.
> 
> If absolute clocks are critical, you are better off with the 2696 or looking for well priced 59xxx, or 69xxx chips as Ryzen, Threadripper and i9 chips drive them down in price.


Why not a 16**, seeing how they can be overclocked and are Xeons???


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Why not a 16**, seeing how they can be overclocked and are Xeons???


The answer is presumably more than 4 cores is desired since he already has 6 in the form of a 5930k

edit: looks like 2696 prices have gone up....


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> The answer is presumably more than 4 cores is desired since he already has 6 in the form of a 5930k


Okay, what does 4c have to do with anything?

And the Xeon E5-1660 V4, has 8 cores lol, and is unlocked.

The 6950x has 10 cores and is unlocked.

Why there is not a unlocked Broadwell 10c Xeon, I have no idea and that sucks.

The true question is what is he doing with his PC.

I mean we all know that what he is trying to do is get I9 performance with out the 1700 dollar price tag, that is not going to happen any Xeon outside of the 1600 series, with a 3+ghz clock speed is going to be way over $2,000, and perform no where near the I9. If you want more than 10 cores right now for any kind of Desktop/Workstation use, where you need high core speed, I9 is the way to go, by a mile.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> There is no x99/c612 (lga 2011-v3) xeon that will clock higher than the 2696v3 because it was an OEM part with a 3.8GHz max clock out of the box.
> 
> A 2697 with 14 cores is 3.6GHz. Last I looked prices were not that much lower if at all.
> 
> Can't speak to gigabyte, I've only dealt with Asus and Asrock, but I've seen gigabyte boards in the discussion working.
> 
> If absolute clocks are critical, you are better off with the 2696 or looking for well priced 59xxx, or 69xxx chips as Ryzen, Threadripper and i9 chips drive them down in price.


Thanks for the info, guess I'll have to keep an eye out for a good 2696 / 2699 then. The 6950x is still priced considerably higher than the 2696v3's on eBay at the moment, though it is overclockable out of the box... May do some reconsidering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Why not a 16**, seeing how they can be overclocked and are Xeons???


I'll look into this as well, thank you!


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Okay, what does 4c have to do with anything?
> 
> And the Xeon E5-1660 V4, has 8 cores lol, and is unlocked.
> 
> The 6950x has 10 cores and is unlocked.
> 
> Why there is not a unlocked Broadwell 10c Xeon, I have no idea and that sucks.
> 
> The true question is what is he doing with his PC.
> 
> I mean we all know that what he is trying to do is get I9 performance with out the 1700 dollar price tag, that is not going to happen any Xeon outside of the 1600 series, with a 3+ghz clock speed is going to be way over $2,000, and perform no where near the I9. If you want more than 10 cores right now for any kind of Desktop/Workstation use, where you need high core speed, I9 is the way to go, by a mile.


Your post got pushed to another page, sorry for the double post!

It's more or less just workstation and gaming work... I'm working on getting more into twitch streaming, as well as video rendering, so with gaming single-core performance is still king, but having extra cores for OBS and background processes is required as well. For rendering, core count is king. If I can find a happy middle-ground between cores and clock speeds, I'll do it. My 5930k is currently running at 4.5GHz, which is great for gaming, but again with the total core count it's a bit hiccup-y when streaming sometimes (if you would have told me 5 years ago that I'd need more than 6 cores at 4.5Ghz, I'd have laughed at you







). The 2696v3 looks awesome with 18 cores, and the clock speed isn't bad, but the only thing that would really get all 18 cores working is the video rendering side, and with a 3.8GHz clock speed, some of the gaming may suffer a bit.

Honestly, the 2696v3 is probably the best bet overall, short of going with a 6950x, and I can probably get the Xeon for cheaper than the i7.

I'm also slightly spoiled with a gigabit internet connection, so I'm literally limited by my computer or the far-end connection at all times... The faster I can make render times, the quicker I can upload content.


----------



## cekim

Apropos of nothing other than this array happens to be in a uCode hacked 2x2696v3 system...

I have not run a single spinning hard drive for anything in 20 years because they are garbage on a good day....

I usually expect not a single minute more than the manufacturer's warranty out of a spinning drive with a decent chance of failure in the first year. These are enterprise 8TB drives BTW (8 of them), not el-cheapo. Well cooled as well.

As soon as it approaches that number, I'm beginning to set up the "next level" of backup and replacement.

.... and once again, I am not disappointed... Or, I am expectedly disappointed?

smartctl -H /dev/sdf
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

good right? WRONG!?!

smartctl --all /dev/sdf | grep -i sector
Sector Sizes: 512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 010 Pre-fail Always - 608

and climbing... It was 600 when I started the latest backup...

dead by morning, because... spinning rust.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Your post got pushed to another page, sorry for the double post!
> 
> It's more or less just workstation and gaming work... I'm working on getting more into twitch streaming, as well as video rendering, so with gaming single-core performance is still king, but having extra cores for OBS and background processes is required as well. For rendering, core count is king. If I can find a happy middle-ground between cores and clock speeds, I'll do it. My 5930k is currently running at 4.5GHz, which is great for gaming, but again with the total core count it's a bit hiccup-y when streaming sometimes (if you would have told me 5 years ago that I'd need more than 6 cores at 4.5Ghz, I'd have laughed at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The 2696v3 looks awesome with 18 cores, and the clock speed isn't bad, but the only thing that would really get all 18 cores working is the video rendering side, and with a 3.8GHz clock speed, some of the gaming may suffer a bit.
> 
> Honestly, the 2696v3 is probably the best bet overall, short of going with a 6950x, and I can probably get the Xeon for cheaper than the i7.
> 
> I'm also slightly spoiled with a gigabit internet connection, so I'm literally limited by my computer or the far-end connection at all times... The faster I can make render times, the quicker I can upload content.


Do you mean 2697? There is no such thing as a 2696v3 that I can find in ARK, ya I find them for sale on ebay, but no ARK.

If you are gaming, none of those Xeons are going to cut it. Go with a 7900x or wait for the new I9 18 cores that can be overclocked. The 18 core I9s will probally be around 2k, as threadrippers 18c is pretty competitive and costs 999.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Do you mean 2697? There is no such thing as a 2696v3


grep -i 2696 /proc/cpuinfo
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2696 v3 @ 2.30GHz

well, um, er, ah....









It's an OEM version of the 2699 that was factory clocked to max 3.8GHz on 2 cores? Maybe 4, don't recall.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> grep -i 2696 /proc/cpuinfo
> model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2696 v3 @ 2.30GHz
> 
> well, um, er, ah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an OEM version of the 2699 that was factory clocked to max 3.8GHz on 2 cores? Maybe 4, don't recall.


Got ya, and not unlocked







. Id wait for I9 if it were me.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Got ya, and not unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Id wait for I9 if it were me.


not-unlocked-ish...

It can be "exploited" (due to a design bug) to run 3.8GHz on 10 of its cores under full load. and 3.2GHz on all-cores. Additional cooling is required of course.


----------



## JaredC01

Correct, 2696v3 = OEM of 2699v3. With the microcode, it's doable speed-wise, and a full 18 cores without taking threads into account. The problem with the i9 setup, is that the boards will be more expensive than the x99 boards were when they were first released (paid over $400 for my G1 gaming), not including the $1800 for the chip with the required specs. If I'm going to go for a new system, it'll probably be a high-end threadripper. The cost to performance ratio is much better than any Intel offering so far from what I've seen with Ryzen.

As far as cooling goes, I'm under full water, and used to run 3x GTX 780's. I'm currently running a single 1080 with the same radiators, so I've got some excess cooling in my loop right now.


----------



## Hexbyte

That rig is looking sick so far, cekim!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> not-unlocked-ish...
> 
> It can be "exploited" (due to a design bug) to run 3.8GHz on 10 of its cores under full load. and 3.2GHz on all-cores. Additional cooling is required of course.


Is there an "Exploit" for the 2695v3? Thats the 14c, any way to increase its turbo past the 3.3?


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> The answer is presumably more than 4 cores is desired since he already has 6 in the form of a 5930k
> 
> edit: looks like 2696 prices have gone up....


Um.... You missed the unlocked E5-1660V3 8core or for X79 the only unlocked 8 core the E5-1680V2


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Um.... You missed the unlocked E5-1660V3 8core or for X79 the only unlocked 8 core the E5-1680V2


E5-1680V3 3.2 GHz base clock also i guess, but not cheap.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> And the Xeon E5-1660 V4, has 8 cores lol, and is unlocked.


It is? I know the 1660 V3 is unlocked, but I thought v4 was locked. I read that the ES may have been unlocked but never saw any screenshots or validation.

CPU-Z Results


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It is? I know the 1660 V3 is unlocked, but I thought v4 was locked. I read that the ES may have been unlocked but never saw any screenshots or validation.
> 
> CPU-Z Results


well shoot, your right they are locked. Bad move by Intel.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> well shoot, your right they are locked. Bad move by Intel.


They do a very good job "pricing" (which includes configuration) their entire lineup aware of where they lose what to whom...

Unfortunately, for anyone looking to find a deal... The deals happen later when the chips are now on the secondary market and beyond Intel's pricing control.

It's actually pretty impressive given the sheer number of dimensions to this problem of "what is single core performance worth?" "what is multi-core performance worth?" "how far can we push the price and still sell them all for any given permutation of that?"

This is why competition is good.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> They do a very good job "pricing" (which includes configuration) their entire lineup aware of where they lose what to whom...
> 
> Unfortunately, for anyone looking to find a deal... The deals happen later when the chips are now on the secondary market and beyond Intel's pricing control.
> 
> It's actually pretty impressive given the sheer number of dimensions to this problem of "what is single core performance worth?" "what is multi-core performance worth?" "how far can we push the price and still sell them all for any given permutation of that?"
> 
> This is why competition is good.


There is much more than just saving money at play here. So we are not allowed to want to overclock and still have ECC memory? Or other Xeon only instruction sets. There is other reasons to want a unlocked Xeon than just saving money.

I was debating that 14c or a 10c unlocked for a Virtualization setup, that will run PFSense, Freenas, Windows OS (for off desktop workloads), Steam OS (game Stream), and a webserver.

So I need ECC, and I want to Overclock (if I go the 10c), and now I cant have both.

Even if I decided to take my server to X299 (which had crossed my mind







. 18 overclockable cores!







) if those Xeons are locked I am right back, and they will actually push me to Haswell, instead of buying Skylake.

EDIT: Just read they made it even worse, Xeons in Skylake are not compatible with Consumer Chipsets, What are they thinking over there! Thats fine, but then give I9s ecc support and all instruction sets.

Guess this is the death of the Workstation as far as Intel goes.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Thanks for the info, guess I'll have to keep an eye out for a good 2696 / 2699 then. The 6950x is still priced considerably higher than the 2696v3's on eBay at the moment, though it is overclockable out of the box... May do some reconsidering.
> I'll look into this as well, thank you!


I had a handful of Es Xeons (2) 2698 v4 , (2) 2683 v4. I kept 2 Es Xeons they are 2697 v3 although the broadwells v4 where higher core count the clock speed for me wasnt enough.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Um.... You missed the unlocked E5-1660V3 8core or for X79 the only unlocked 8 core the E5-1680V2


And the 14 core E5-1691-v3, if one can find one.

Anyone have a X99 Tachi and stepping 1 or 0 (306f1 / 306f0) v3?


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> There is much more than just saving money at play here. So we are not allowed to want to overclock and still have ECC memory? Or other Xeon only instruction sets. There is other reasons to want a unlocked Xeon than just saving money.
> I was debating that 14c or a 10c unlocked for a Virtualization setup, that will run PFSense, Freenas, Windows OS (for off desktop workloads), Steam OS (game Stream), and a webserver.
> So I need ECC, and I want to Overclock (if I go the 10c), and now I cant have both.
> ...


All Ryzen chips should be support ECC if that's what you want.

They don't OC much with normal cooling solutions though.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> All Ryzen chips should be support ECC if that's what you want.
> 
> They don't OC much with normal cooling solutions though.


Yes but they do not have Quadchannel nor can they hold anywhere near the amount of ram I need.

Threadripper may be an option, going to wait and see.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Guess this is the death of the Workstation as far as Intel goes.


Truth is for all the flash and spangle, the improvements are still incremental at the single box level. It isn't death, it isn't new life either. Pricing is the biggest variable, not viability itself.

Software is still lagging so while you may have some decent percentages in improvement of IPC, memory throughput, etc... The single work-station isn't going to see a jaw-dropping improvement and price pressures from competition will offset these giant sockets and 6-8 channel memory setups to keep things incremental there as well (without that competition - wow that would have been awful).

Frankly, I'm watching TR, xeon and i9 closely to see what the 16-18 core world will bring, but so far the hint is that at best, I might see a 15-20% improvement on very specific single thread jobs, but much less on real multi-thread work. Yeah, sure, I'm using 2 chips to get 18-20 thread performance that I might be able to get out of a single i9 or xeon in a few months, but the trick is that I still have a raft of left-over cores (18-20 for VMs which no longer cost me much for my fore-ground processing and these 2 chips cost me less than the new single chip will.

So, work-stations will be status quo in the near term.

In the longer term, there is certainly a push to the cloud, but we'll see how far that goes - it seems to be cyclical with unit processing costs (the higher the unit-cost, the more desire for consolidation - costs come down, localization, control, etc... drive things back into silos).


----------



## Bronson

Well finally I managed to have a Turbo of 3.1 with my Xeon, only because of the patience of *cekim* that helped me a lot through the process. Do you think is possible to achieve a better clock with my rig?..I hear suggestions. I never managed to to make work the microcode updater, dunno if it is allways necessary of it helps to achieve bettern clocks, yeah I know I don't have a clue haha that's why feels great at least to achieve this stuff, thanxs again Cekim!


----------



## Bronson

BTW, I think it might be related, but some programs do not start since the changes, while others work as usual or even better, games, cinebench, but is bizarre that I've tried to star 3dmark or handbrake and they are there hanging and not starting, shoud I try another EFI driver?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> BTW, I think it might be related, but some programs do not start since teh changes, while otehrs wrk as usual or even better, games, cinebench, but is biozarre that I've tried to star 3dmark or handbrake and they are there hanging and not starting, shoud I try another EFI driver?


Does the whole OS hang, or just those apps?

I'm not clear on which uCode you have loaded. No uCode can be unstable (always hangs for me).

If you are using the v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi then you have a 50mv offset which can make some systems unstable. So, you can try some without that offset, but it may cost you some frequency.

How are your temps? Is this instability with BCLK=100?

I don't have any issue, nor would I expect any issue running any application in this mode. There is nothing visible to the application layer.

It is possible you have a memory corruption or a BCLK > 100 causing instability.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Does the whole OS hang, or just those apps?
> 
> I'm not clear on which uCode you have loaded. No uCode can be unstable (always hangs for me).
> 
> If you are using the v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi then you have a 50mv offset which can make some systems unstable. So, you can try some without that offset, but it may cost you some frequency.
> 
> How are your temps? Is this instability with BCLK=100?
> 
> I don't have any issue, nor would I expect any issue running any application in this mode. There is nothing visible to the application layer.
> 
> It is possible you have a memory corruption or a BCLK > 100 causing instability.


I've loaded this one; V3x2_cup27.efi

My temps are great in the 20°/30°s

Yeap, my BCLK is in 100. BTW As a side note, before loading the uCode, one time I succeeded to put the BCLK in 102/101 I can't recall... and to my suprise it worked. I was thinking in doing these and later loading a new uCode that might give some extra clock? or the consecuence of the automatic increase in RAM doing it, might make my system very unstable?

Back on topic, yes is weird, I even play with Ghost Recon, ARMA 3, I even OC my 1080ti and not a problem, later I've tried to use 3Dmark and it doesn't start and BTW prior to these issues I've ran it just after loading the new uCode, and at that moment it worked without any issue,
Just now I've installed Handbrake, and it doesn't start either, I've installed whatsapp and it works, seems to much aleatory to me, I can't figure it out, but the major thing I've done is the Hack, the OC to the VGa (that BTW I've just uninstall GPU TWEAK) and the other thing I recall is trying some stuff with the administrator account since I coudln't make the VMWare Microcode Updater work and the renaming of mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll...I don't know what is happening and the OS seems sateble aside these problems.

While writing these I've made a run with Cinebench R15 and my CPU barely hit 30° and I got a 1817 points in it


----------



## Bronson

I have solved the handbrake issue, it was a conflict with Rivatruner, Ive downloaded the Riva beta version, later I've installed again Handbrake and is working...strange anyway that is not putting every core at 3.1, but 2.9

..and now I solved the issue with 3dmark, apparently it was all related to Rivaturner 660


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> I have solved the handbrake issue, it was a conflict with Rivatruner, Ive downloaded the Riva beta version, later I've installed again Handbrake and is working...strange anyway that is not putting every core at 3.1, but 2.9


AVX will increase current and potentially reduce clocks (likely)

BTW, from your screencap, you are using uCode 27. Some people report better results with 39, others with 27...


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> AVX will increase current and potentially reduce clocks (likely)
> 
> BTW, from your screencap, you are using uCode 27. Some people report better results with 39, others with 27...


yeap I'm using that one...better results regarding clocks or stability?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> yeap I'm using that one, better resultas regarding clocks or stability?


both.

but mostly clocks.

I find 39 provides the best real-world performance myself, but others have said the same about 27, so... your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> both.
> 
> but mostly clocks.
> 
> I find 39 provides the best real-world performance myself, but others have said the same about 27, so... your mileage may vary.


regarding better clocks, just by using it? or I have to touch the BCLK anyway? perhaps later I give it a try


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leemarvin*
> 
> regarding better clocks, just by using it? or I have to touch the BCLK anyway? perhaps later I give it a try


by using it - leaving BCLK the same.


----------



## Kalistoval

Anyway to clock mines higher? its an Es Xeon on a MSI Carbon


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Anyway to clock mines higher? its an Es Xeon on a MSI Carbon


Possible, though ES throws an added variable in the loop... I'd check the Anand thread and see if you can find someone who's done it with a similar chip.


----------



## Kalistoval

how is this done with a microcode hack?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Anyway to clock mines higher? its an Es Xeon on a MSI Carbon


It's a stepping 2 so you should be fine. Was hoping to find some help with stepping 1 and possibly 0 but no one.

Still as yours is a QS sample I'd be interested to take a look at some registers if you are willing to run some software for me?

And yes, as "The Stilt" recommended, ucode ver 0x27 can give much better results involving AVX2.


----------



## Kalistoval

I was reading up on it I decided to keep this particular es. I read back earlier this year that it was closer or is identical to a retail chip vs all the other E5 xeons I had. I dont mind shoot me the program.


----------



## ucode

If you would run the dump program and send / pm back just the resulting text dump.

Cheers.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> If you would run the dump program and send / pm back just the resulting text dump.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> DufusDump.zip 50k .zip file


Done


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> by using it - leaving BCLK the same.


I just gave a try to the V3x2_cp39.efi

It runs well, yet like the prior EFI driver, the top clock that i coulkd obtain in the BIOS was 3100, yet I took the risk of increasing the BCLK to 102 and so far it works, I ran cinebench and obtained 1840 points, I open a couple of games and didn't crash either

BTW how can I moddified this efi driver to try to obtain more clocks?...

and also do you think is a bit risky having my CPU like this last attemp? should at least put the BLCK back in 100 and just keep the 3100 that provides de efi driver and settle with that?

the capture:


----------



## ucode

@Kalistoval Thank you, appreciated. A poster on AT was saying the coarse bclk register was on his CPU but I don't see it in yours or my own 2683v3. Could be very interesting if it were there as it would allow much higher clocks. RAM included.

@Leemarvin the red in HWiNFO is nothing to worry about, just an indicator the CPU is operating above max clock. As for bclk, I ran mine at 105GHz but started noticing some PCIe WHEA corrections in the windows event log so have turned it down a touch. It's very much a YMMV type of adjustment as is the undervolting.


----------



## Kalistoval

@ucode Have you been able to clock yours higher at all?.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/page-46
post 1130 is similar to my cpu. Would this work on mines?.


----------



## Bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> @Leemarvin the red in HWiNFO is nothing to worry about, just an indicator the CPU is operating above max clock. As for bclk, I ran mine at 105GHz but started noticing some PCIe WHEA corrections in the windows event log so have turned it down a touch. It's very much a YMMV type of adjustment as is the undervolting.


Thanxs man, I'll try ti increase the BLCK to see what happens, any cool test to check nowadays?

And this happen...

BCLK: 104


----------



## gtz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> @Kalistoval Thank you, appreciated. A poster on AT was saying the coarse bclk register was on his CPU but I don't see it in yours or my own 2683v3. Could be very interesting if it were there as it would allow much higher clocks. RAM included.
> 
> @Leemarvin the red in HWiNFO is nothing to worry about, just an indicator the CPU is operating above max clock. As for bclk, I ran mine at 105GHz but started noticing some PCIe WHEA corrections in the windows event log so have turned it down a touch. It's very much a YMMV type of adjustment as is the undervolting.


You think if I dump my info it might have that MSR that let you adjust straps.


----------



## Moparman

Is anyone running X99 with 8 Dimms at 3000mhz or more?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Is anyone running X99 with 8 Dimms at 3000mhz or more?


Yes, but not 26xx xeon - they won't allow that, even on x99 - you can only tighten timings.

3000 (2 systems - 5960x)
3200 (1 system - 6950x)


----------



## Moparman

I'm running 4x4 @ 3334 on my E5-1650V3 no issue but when I go to 8 dimm I cant get much more than 2800


----------



## ucode

If you want to experiment there's a small utility here

http://crystalmark.info/download/archive/CrystalCPUID/CrystalCPUID415.zip


----------



## Kalistoval

Been learning testing and tweaking, pretty cool thanks to all the guy over at AnandTech.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yes, but not 26xx xeon - they won't allow that, even on x99 - you can only tighten timings.
> 
> 3000 (2 systems - 5960x)
> 3200 (1 system - 6950x)


Can you run four sticks of cas16 DDR4-2666 RAM on a Xeon 26xx v3? Or do you have to run it at 2133? Or different RAM? On my i7, it runs without any changes to the strap BTW.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Can you run four sticks of cas16 DDR4-2666 RAM on a Xeon 26xx v3? Or do you have to run it at 2133? Or different RAM? On my i7, it runs without any changes to the strap BTW.


Xeon v3 will refuse to run at anything higher than 2133 whether x99 or c612 based.

On an x99 system you can lower memory timings and gain performance correspondingly. On taichi boards, I was running 2133 CAS10 and 11 depending on the memory kit.

What I don't know, because I did not try, is whether 8 dimms on a xeon + x99 system would throttle further to 1866? xeon specifies that you need LRDIMMS to run 2 dimms per channel @ 2133. RDIMMs are limited by specification to 1866 when run at 2DPC, but 2133 when run at 1DPC. Whether this multiplier lock happens at the chip-set or int eh BIOS, I don't know.


----------



## TagFuerTag

Hey,

I need your help again.

I see a lot 2696v3 and 2683v3 here because of the nice clocks and the okayish price.

Im contemplating an offer for two 2648Lv3 for around 450€ together.

Add 380€ for a new EP2C612WS and this seems rather good price/performance althought the clocks are quite low.

2696v3: 18*3GHz = ~54
2648Lv3: 12*2.5GHz = ~30

For some (server) virtualisation I should survive the frequency penalty.

But what is your opinion on it. Especially compared to the AMD offerings (on the horizon)

Have a nice day and thank you very much.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Been learning testing and tweaking, pretty cool thanks to all the guy over at AnandTech.


I hope I can unleash the potential of my chips as well. But, I was unlucky with the boards I chose, that Chinese guy only shared for my ASRock X99 WS E/10G, which only partially works... at least for now.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Seems like this whole thing got a lot easier with the new BIOSes. Crunching away at 3.45GHz on my X99E WS as we speak (2696v3 M0 ES).


----------



## NeoandGeo

I see a little bit of ES discussion going on here, sorry if this is considered off topic.

I am wanting to upgrade the CPU in my current ESXi server which is currently running the following:

E5-2603 V4 (Retail)
32GB Kingston DDR4 ECC
ASRock x99 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming i7 (Latest BIOS P1.40)

After doing some research about ES CPU's and ASRock having a bit better compatibility for them than other brands I decided to test out a E5-2630L V3 ES QEYX 1.8 Ghz 70w from eBay. I asked the seller if my specific board was compatible, and they responded that it was more than likely compatible, but they haven't tested the exact board with the CPU. I can return the CPU to them if it doesn't work for a full refund.

Received the CPU yesterday and could not get it to successfully post, giving the semi-common Q-Code 19 Bootloop error with any amount of RAM installed, and Q-Code 53 if no RAM is installed. I have tried clearing the CMOS several times and left the battery out for a few minutes while clearing CMOS for good measure, but it seems like my board is just incompatible?

I am going to try to see if it will post in another server I own offsite that currently has an ASRock x99m Killer Fatal1ty. If it works in that I will keep it.

Is there any resource for my particular board that would indicate what ES CPU's to look for for guaranteed compatibility? Generic lists just state that there should be virtually no compatibility issues, but this is my first foray into this arena, and I'm more than a little lost.

Thanks!


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Hey guys,

i have a Core i7 4930k at the moment in my Rampage IV, I was thinking about "upgrading" to a Xeon E5-2667 v2, are these CPUs overclockable like the K CPUs or do they have a fixed multiplier?

Edit:
Just found out myself that it is locked, but the E5-1680 v2 seems to be unlocked. I will look for this one then.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i have a Core i7 4930k at the moment in my Rampage IV, I was thinking about "upgrading" to a Xeon E5-2667 v2, are these CPUs overclockable like the K CPUs or do they have a fixed multiplier?
> 
> Edit:
> Just found out myself that it is locked, but the E5-1680 v2 seems to be unlocked. I will look for this one then.


Thats still a pricy xeon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i have a Core i7 4930k at the moment in my Rampage IV, I was thinking about "upgrading" to a Xeon E5-2667 v2, are these CPUs overclockable like the K CPUs or do they have a fixed multiplier?
> 
> Edit:
> Just found out myself that it is locked, but the E5-1680 v2 seems to be unlocked. I will look for this one then.


All E5-2xxx's are locked. E5-1680 v2 is good, but is now about ~$750. I was wanting to jump to that and was hoping the price would drop down to the $400 range with Ryzen/Skylake-X release, but it doesn't seem to be dropping much.

I'll probably jump to either the Ryzen refresh or Zen 2 if they can clock a bit higher, not really interested in the unsoldered Intel chips at this point.


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i have a Core i7 4930k at the moment in my Rampage IV, I was thinking about "upgrading" to a Xeon E5-2667 v2, are these CPUs overclockable like the K CPUs or do they have a fixed multiplier?
> 
> Edit:
> Just found out myself that it is locked, but the E5-1680 v2 seems to be unlocked. I will look for this one then.


The E5-2667v2 is a good choice! The max turbo on all cores should be x36. What I have seen and tried myself is that you can BCLK OC these to 113-114. That means that you can achieve 4.0-4.1 Ghz on all cores. The turbo boost when only using 1 or 2 cores will be 4.5Ghz.

I bought the 2680v2 since it was very cheap. With BCLK at 113.5Mhz I get 3.5Ghz on all cores. With a turbo boost to 4GHz when only using 1 core. If you are only looking for the highest total GHz the 2690v2 or the 2697v2 is the best choice. You will get the best performance in games that are not using many threads with 1680v2, 2667v2 or 2687wv2

The hard part is to find out how v2 Xeons use turbo boost. Intel does not have that information anywhere. Aida64 shows this. This is my 2680v2


----------



## davewolfs

I'd like to upgrade my existing dual E5-2670 setup.

Which way would you go betweeen dual 2667 V2, 2690 V2 and 2696 V2. I'm leaning a bit more towards 2667 for the higher clock. Thoughts?

Alternative is to dump the old system and go i9/W Xeon but that's lot 4-5 times the price and I'm not sure I'll benefit too much.


----------



## Lundy

Anyone here tried one of those knock off motherboards on ebay? Some of them list having overclocking options on the bios so I was thinking of maybe giving it a shot along with a 4820k or something.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> The E5-2667v2 is a good choice! The max turbo on all cores should be x36. What I have seen and tried myself is that you can BCLK OC these to 113-114. That means that you can achieve 4.0-4.1 Ghz on all cores. The turbo boost when only using 1 or 2 cores will be 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I bought the 2680v2 since it was very cheap. With BCLK at 113.5Mhz I get 3.5Ghz on all cores. With a turbo boost to 4GHz when only using 1 core. If you are only looking for the highest total GHz the 2690v2 or the 2697v2 is the best choice. You will get the best performance in games that are not using many threads with 1680v2, 2667v2 or 2687wv2


Honestly, the 4930k is better then all of those chips for games especially if overclocked to 4.5ghz+ on all cores.

BCLK OCing on this platform is very hit or miss and can cause instability with other components.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Have a 1660 V2 coming that I won on ebay for $197 shipped. More of a back up chip to my 1680 V2.

Will have to see how clocks. If it clocks ok, might sell the 1680 and then hand me down the x79 system to my kids and go x299.


----------



## xenkw0n

Another 6800k just died on me. This was a replacement I got 4-5 months ago after my first one died. 2 dead 6800k's within 15 months. Now I can't say for sure but the odds of the processors both being defective seems pretty far-fetched.

I'm more inclined to think it's my ASUS X99 A-II after googling around about ASUS X99 boards murdering CPU's.

I'll have to try and get ASUS to send me a new board and see if the problem follows me. Might sell the new replacement CPU from Intel which brings me to why I'm here, any v3 or v4 Xeon's that hit that sweet spot?


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Another 6800k just died on me. This was a replacement I got 4-5 months ago after my first one died. 2 dead 6800k's within 15 months. Now I can't say for sure but the odds of the processors both being defective seems pretty far-fetched.
> 
> I'm more inclined to think it's my ASUS X99 A-II after googling around about ASUS X99 boards murdering CPU's.
> 
> I'll have to try and get ASUS to send me a new board and see if the problem follows me. Might sell the new replacement CPU from Intel which brings me to why I'm here, any v3 or v4 Xeon's that hit that sweet spot?


id definitely recommend going with a v3 xeon, regardless of which one u choose, because you can do the haswell microcode hack and lock the cores at max turbo (some chips get close to but not at full turbo because of voltage limits, but its usually the 18 core cpus)

so if i were you: id find a 10 core or higher v3 xeon with a turbo of 3.8 or above, and do the hack. youll have a solid cpu.

I chose to use the 2683 v3 xeon. Locked all cores at 3.0, and all games ive tried hit 120hz no problem, but since my x34 monitor is 90 hz, its even better. (not that I got it for gaming, but thats a big plus, since some worry that lower clocked xeons cant game)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davewolfs*
> 
> I'd like to upgrade my existing dual E5-2670 setup.
> 
> Which way would you go betweeen dual 2667 V2, 2690 V2 and 2696 V2. I'm leaning a bit more towards 2667 for the higher clock. Thoughts?
> 
> Alternative is to dump the old system and go i9/W Xeon but that's lot 4-5 times the price and I'm not sure I'll benefit too much.


I guess the 2667 v2 for good single thread or 2696 v2 for multithread. Jumping to the 2667 v2 would result in about 25-30% increase in performance overall, while the 2696 v2 would be 50-60% in multithread and 10-15% single thread.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Honestly, the 4930k is better then all of those chips for games especially if overclocked to 4.5ghz+ on all cores.
> 
> BCLK OCing on this platform is very hit or miss and can cause instability with other components.


4930k same as e5-1650v2 fyi. Actually the 1650v2 has a 100mhz faster base clock, and is multi-unlocked.


----------



## mohiuddin

https://m.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2680V2-2-80GHZ-10-CORE-25MB-CPU-PROCESSOR-SR1A6-CPU-Only-/162653700430?hash=item25deea814e:g:9P0AAOSw9R1Zo9jb&_trkparms=pageci%253Ac475bcaf-a08e-11e7-995c-74dbd1808c07%257Cparentrq%253Ab00b153315e0ab6ad3a4bcd3ffd28bd7%257Ciid%253A1
Is this a good price for 2680 v2?


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2680V2-2-80GHZ-10-CORE-25MB-CPU-PROCESSOR-SR1A6-CPU-Only-/162653700430?hash=item25deea814e:g:9P0AAOSw9R1Zo9jb&_trkparms=pageci%253Ac475bcaf-a08e-11e7-995c-74dbd1808c07%257Cparentrq%253Ab00b153315e0ab6ad3a4bcd3ffd28bd7%257Ciid%253A1
> Is this a good price for 2680 v2?


if i were you, id get a v3 xeon. you can do a microcode hack to lock all cores at max turbo on the v3s.


----------



## mohiuddin

Sadly I've x79 motherboard


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Sadly I've x79 motherboard


What motherboard and what are you trying to do with your system? Where are you located?

That is a good price for a 2680 V2, but depending where you are, it can take a couple months to get the cpu from Hong Kong.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Sadly I've x79 motherboard


i got my taichi x99 motherboard for 150 bucks, and my 2683 v3 for 350. But I realize that might be out of your budget.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What motherboard and what are you trying to do with your system? Where are you located?
> 
> That is a good price for a 2680 V2, but depending where you are, it can take a couple months to get the cpu from Hong Kong.


Rampage 4 BE
I do nothing except some occasional gaming








But I love to build this kinda system.
I also have x58+x5670 setup








I m from bangladesh


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Rampage 4 BE
> I do nothing except some occasional gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love to build this kinda system.
> I also have x58+x5670 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m from bangladesh


Then you'll want a cheap 1650 v2 that is unlocked and overclocks well. Should get 4.4Ghz without issue.

2680 v2 is locked down.


----------



## starfall1

how do u get 113 BCLK ? as i know it can only be overclocked to ~105 usually. would u share the tricks of it?


----------



## starfall1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> The E5-2667v2 is a good choice! The max turbo on all cores should be x36. What I have seen and tried myself is that you can BCLK OC these to 113-114. That means that you can achieve 4.0-4.1 Ghz on all cores. The turbo boost when only using 1 or 2 cores will be 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I bought the 2680v2 since it was very cheap. With BCLK at 113.5Mhz I get 3.5Ghz on all cores. With a turbo boost to 4GHz when only using 1 core. If you are only looking for the highest total GHz the 2690v2 or the 2697v2 is the best choice. You will get the best performance in games that are not using many threads with 1680v2, 2667v2 or 2687wv2
> 
> The hard part is to find out how v2 Xeons use turbo boost. Intel does not have that information anywhere. Aida64 shows this. This is my 2680v2


how do u get 113 BCLK ? as i know it can only be overclocked to ~105 usually. would u share the tricks of it?

(re-post with a quote, i'm new to this forum)


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starfall1*
> 
> how do u get 113 BCLK ? as i know it can only be overclocked to ~105 usually. would u share the tricks of it?
> 
> (re-post with a quote, i'm new to this forum)


I think the bclk this time more variable depending on cpu. V2 cups are capable of achieving more bclk? ?


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starfall1*
> 
> how do u get 113 BCLK ? as i know it can only be overclocked to ~105 usually. would u share the tricks of it?
> 
> (re-post with a quote, i'm new to this forum)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> I think the bclk this time more variable depending on cpu. V2 cups are capable of achieving more bclk? ?


I found these 2 videos on youtube with people overclocking locked Xeon V2s









Both reached 113Mhz BCLK. So I decided to try myself and ordered a 2680v2 (not QS or ES). I left turbo on in the BIOS and set the power plan to High Performance in Windows. All locked Xeons V2 seems to have an all core max x3 higher than the base freq Intel is reporting. The Xeon 2680v2 has a base freq 2800Mhz (x28) but all core max boost is x31. If you look at the Youtube clips above both 2690v2 and 2697v2 work the same.

I pushed my BCLK but started to get BSODs after 107Mhz. I was very disapointed until I tried to raise the vcore to 1.150v and voila! 113.2Mhz is my highest stable BCLK now.

I ordered my 2680v2 from Hong Kong and it took aprox 1 week to get it.

The most impressing thing is that maxes out below 50c. My old 4930k @4,5Ghz reached almost 80c with the same cooler. If I compare watts in Hwmonitor the 4930k would use 180w while 2680v2 stays at 105w.

4930k 6x4,5=27Ghz
2680v2 10x3,5=35Ghz

So with less power draw you get much better multicore perfomance.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> I found these 2 videos on youtube with people overclocking locked Xeon V2s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both reached 113Mhz BCLK. So I decided to try myself and ordered a 2680v2 (not QS or ES). I left turbo on in the BIOS and set the power plan to High Performance in Windows. All locked Xeons V2 seems to have an all core max x3 higher than the base freq Intel is reporting. The Xeon 2680v2 has a base freq 2800Mhz (x28) but all core max boost is x31. If you look at the Youtube clips above both 2690v2 and 2697v2 work the same.
> 
> I pushed my BCLK but started to get BSODs after 107Mhz. I was very disapointed until I tried to raise the vcore to 1.150v and voila! 113.2Mhz is my highest stable BCLK now.
> 
> I ordered my 2680v2 from Hong Kong and it took aprox 1 week to get it.
> 
> The most impressing thing is that maxes out below 50c. My old 4930k @4,5Ghz reached almost 80c with the same cooler. If I compare watts in Hwmonitor the 4930k would use 180w while 2680v2 stays at 105w.
> 
> 4930k 6x4,5=27Ghz
> 2680v2 10x3,5=35Ghz
> 
> So with less power draw you get much better multicore perfomance.


Very informative it was . Is it like u get 1550 around in cinebench r15 with all core @3.5ghz?


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Very informative it was . Is it like u get 1550 around in cinebench r15 with all core @3.5ghz?


Thanks! That is correct, the 1555 score in cinebench is with all cores at 3.5Ghz. Be sure to check if your motherboard supports Xeons before buying. I had a gigabyte x79-ud3 rev 1.0 and the 2680v2 would not post in that motherboard. Luckily I also had an ASUS P9X79 where it worked fine.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Got a question for you guys.

I am planning to upgrade from my E3-1240 into a higher-end Xeon based system. So far, I have two options worked out at around an $AUD300 price point:

1. 1x E5-2650 + standard LGA 2011 motherboard

2. 2x E5-2420 (LGA 1356, no, that's not a typo) + dual LGA 1356 motherboard

So far I prefer the second option since I have the ability to install two 8C/16T chips in there down the track.

Any input?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i have a Core i7 4930k at the moment in my Rampage IV, I was thinking about "upgrading" to a Xeon E5-2667 v2, are these CPUs overclockable like the K CPUs or do they have a fixed multiplier?
> 
> Edit:
> Just found out myself that it is locked, but the E5-1680 v2 seems to be unlocked. I will look for this one then.
> 
> 
> 
> The E5-2667v2 is a good choice! The max turbo on all cores should be x36. What I have seen and tried myself is that you can BCLK OC these to 113-114. That means that you can achieve 4.0-4.1 Ghz on all cores. The turbo boost when only using 1 or 2 cores will be 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I bought the 2680v2 since it was very cheap. With BCLK at 113.5Mhz I get 3.5Ghz on all cores. With a turbo boost to 4GHz when only using 1 core. If you are only looking for the highest total GHz the 2690v2 or the 2697v2 is the best choice. You will get the best performance in games that are not using many threads with 1680v2, 2667v2 or 2687wv2
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part is to find out how v2 Xeons use turbo boost. Intel does not have that information anywhere. Aida64 shows this. This is my 2680v2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I was looking for that info myself a while ago; it's not easy to find, but they do provide that information; it's in the "xeon-e5-v2-spec-update.pdf" file from September 2015; the CPUs most people are looking for are on page 17:


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I was looking for that info myself a while ago; it's not easy to find, but they do provide that information; it's in the "xeon-e5-v2-spec-update.pdf" file from September 2015; the CPUs most people are looking for are on page 17:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, that is great. How do I interpret the numbers in the Turbo Boost section? I do understand that it is different multipliers depending on load on cores. For example what is the max turbo when loading all cores on a E5-2687WV2? My guess would be x37?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I was looking for that info myself a while ago; it's not easy to find, but they do provide that information; it's in the "xeon-e5-v2-spec-update.pdf" file from September 2015; the CPUs most people are looking for are on page 17:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is great. How do I interpret the numbers in the Turbo Boost section? I do understand that it is different multipliers depending on load on cores. For example what is the max turbo when loading all cores on a E5-2687WV2? My guess would be x37?
Click to expand...

You're welcome.









Each Turbo Boost bin is 100 Mhz and the numbers in the "Available bins of Intel Turbo Boost Technology" column represent the number of bins for each number of cores loaded in a descending order.

For the E5-2687W V2, that has a 3.4 Ghz base speed, it's 2/2/2/2/3/4/5/6, which translates to 3.6 Ghz on 8, 7, 6 and 5 cores loaded. On 4 cores it's 3 speed bins, thus 3.7 Ghz; on three cores it's 4 speed bins - 3.8 Ghz; on 2 cores it's 5 bins, which makes it 3.9 Ghz and finally on 1 core you get 6 speed bins, for 4 Ghz.


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each Turbo Boost bin is 100 Mhz and the numbers in the "Available bins of Intel Turbo Boost Technology" column represent the number of bins for each number of cores loaded in a descending order.
> 
> For the E5-2687W V2, that has a 3.4 Ghz base speed, it's 2/2/2/2/3/4/5/6, which translates to 3.6 Ghz on 8, 7, 6 and 5 cores loaded. On 4 cores it's 3 speed bins, thus 3.7 Ghz; on three cores it's 4 speed bins - 3.8 Ghz; on 2 cores it's 5 bins, which makes it 3.9 Ghz and finally on 1 core you get 6 speed bins, for 4 Ghz.










Thanks!

With that information the E5-2667V2 and the E5-2687W2 is basically the same CPU if you use High Performance power plan in Windows?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> With that information the E5-2667V2 and the E5-2687W2 is basically the same CPU if you use High Performance power plan in Windows?












I'd say that the E5-2687W v2 will probably be able to reach / hold the turbo bins better / longer, but it will depend on the specific load. If you're not using AVX loads, for example, they'll probably behave the same, but the E5-2667 v2 will always try to stay at 130w, whereas the E5-2687W v2 can stretch its legs up to 150w. The recommend price on Intel's ARK site has the E5-2687W v2 going for around $50 more than the E5-2667 v2, so I'm guessing that better binning for the E5-2667 v2 isn't involved in this case. The E5-2687W v2 is designed to be put in Workstations (that's what the "W" in the CPU name stands for), so a more desktop-like cooling setup, not a confined space with more strict cooling requirements, hence why they went to 150w.


----------



## czin125

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8891-V2-ES-CPU-3-20GHz-10-Core-37-5MB-Cache-TDP-155W-/302015723738

Does this work on a 2011v1 motherboard? It's a 10 core with 37.5MB of L3

https://www.ebay.com/p/Intel-Xeon-E7-8893-V2-3-4ghz-37-5mb-8gt-s-Sr1gz-6-core-CPU-Processor/1742025082

6 core with 37.5MB of L3


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8891-V2-ES-CPU-3-20GHz-10-Core-37-5MB-Cache-TDP-155W-/302015723738
> 
> Does this work on a 2011v1 motherboard? It's a 10 core with 37.5MB of L3
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Intel-Xeon-E7-8893-V2-3-4ghz-37-5mb-8gt-s-Sr1gz-6-core-CPU-Processor/1742025082
> 
> 6 core with 37.5MB of L3


I doubt it since I believe that the socket is bigger. But I found these new X79 motherboards where they claim that they support Xeon E7-8890 v2 and Xeon E7-8895 v2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Intel-X79-LGA-2011-Motherboard-mATX-DDR3-or-ECC-REG-USB-3-0-WiFi-OC-/132188817365?epid=15002440809&hash=item1ec71147d5:gEUAAOSw8lpZFF0V

Edit: Another one in ATX format
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-X79-LGA-2011-Motherboard-ATX-DDR3-or-ECC-REG-RAM-USB-3-0-WiFi-SLI-OC-/132188288004?epid=848476191&hash=item1ec7093404:g:MZwAAOSwGJlZE4yp


----------



## czin125

But the ark.intel page says socket 2011 I believe
https://ark.intel.com/products/75260/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8893-v2-37_5M-Cache-3_40-GHz
FCLGA2011


----------



## linuxfanatic

https://www.anandtech.com/show/7773/intels-three-versions-of-socket-2011-not-compatible Read this. The sockets are similar but not compatible.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Thanks, that is great. How do I interpret the numbers in the Turbo Boost section? I do understand that it is different multipliers depending on load on cores. For example what is the max turbo when loading all cores on a E5-2687WV2? My guess would be x37?


More easy way to get detailed idea about turbo....on v2 xeons go here>>
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2667%20v2.html


----------



## knopflerbruce

Anyone ever had like really early V2 ES chips? QCxx ones. What boards work for these?


----------



## tbob22

Here's a pretty interesting and a bit surprising video:


----------



## gofasterstripes

Ha, I came here to post that









Nice huh? Woo, UFEI hackin' SBE kickin'


----------



## knopflerbruce

I guess it sort of applies to us with v3 Xeons as well. According to HWInfo my 2686v3 @ 3,1GHz pulls just about 100W at more or less full load, and it cost me less than a BNIB 7820x.


----------



## ucode

What load? I get about 165W on my 2683v3 with less cores and lower clock


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Ha, I came here to post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice huh? Woo, UFEI hackin' SBE kickin'


Yeah, pretty crazy. I would have liked a few other chips thrown into the mix, like a 7700k @ 5ghz and Ryzen 5/7 @ 4ghz for some more gaming oriented references. I've seen some dual e5-2670's against a 7700k and ryzen, but dual processors can cause some performance issues in gaming.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Ha, I came here to post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice huh? Woo, UFEI hackin' SBE kickin'


hey, i am just new to x79 coming from x58. about what uefi mods is the dude taking in the video. just started to read the thread. thanks.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Ha, I came here to post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice huh? Woo, UFEI hackin' SBE kickin'


Chould you sir please elaborate?
I mean in v2 we can do uFEI hack?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Chould you sir please elaborate?
> I mean in v2 we can do uFEI hack?


Not really a hack, but some UEFI's allow you to run turbo on all cores by adjusting the power duration limit, in the case of the 2680 it was at 3.3ghz on all cores. I've done the same with a e5-2670 at around 3.1-3.2ghz on all cores. Something like a e5-2687w would be closer to 3.6ghz I believe.


----------



## ucode

@tbob22 2680 v0 or v2? Was that 3.3GHz 31x multi plus bclk OC or at 33x multi?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> @tbob22 2680 v0 or v2? Was that 3.3GHz 31x multi plus bclk OC or at 33x multi?


Sandy Bridge/v0, the video says it was 3.3ghz on all cores for the e5-2680, he didn't mention any bclk OC, so I'm guessing that was stock.

On my E5-2670 I'm pretty sure it was 31x on all cores without bclk, because with bclk OC was right at 3.3ghz and I was limited to 106mhz if I remember right.

Edit: Found cinebench result:


Was running single channel during testing, so score is a little low.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sandy Bridge/v0, the video says it was 3.3ghz on all cores for the e5-2680, he didn't mention any bclk OC, so I'm guessing that was stock.
> 
> On my E5-2670 I'm pretty sure it was 31x on all cores without bclk, because with bclk OC was right at 3.3ghz and I was limited to 106mhz if I remember right.
> 
> Edit: Found cinebench result:
> 
> 
> Was running single channel during testing, so score is a little low.


u see i have a e5-2670 v0 with rampage 4 BE (x79) .
See turbo details of e5-2670 here>>
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2670.html

i can run all core @3.0Ghz with 100bclk , which is default turbo.
So u saying it is possible for me to get 3.3ghz @all core with these v0 like e5-v3s on x99 ?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> u see i have a e5-2670 v0 with rampage 4 BE (x79) .
> See turbo details of e5-2670 here>>
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2670.html
> 
> i can run all core @3.0Ghz with 100bclk , which is default turbo.
> So u saying it is possible for me to get 3.3ghz @all core with these v0 like e5-v3s on x99 ?


No, only with the 2680 according to the video. 2670 should get 3.1ghz @ 100bclk if you adjust the short and long power duration limits so it can stay in turbo longer.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hi guys, glad to see the thread getting a boost









I'm actually not the best person to ask as my cunning plan for an upgrade to x79 was stymied by funds being unavailable.

To tbob22 I am indebted, as ever.

Wendell can surely be trusted too


----------



## Helgaiden

Maybe you guys will dig this, maybe not. Had an idea to try to take an HP Z620/Z420 motherboard that i thought was X79 (its C602, which is basically the same still) and repurpose it into a regular desktop for gaming and whatever else like i did with an HP Z400 board. I solved all the sense pin issues with the Z400 board and had it in a standard atx case using a standard atx power supply with an adapter i made. The Z620/420 boards have PSU adapters readily available, but the sense pin issues are worse and i couldn't solve it. Ended up scrapping the idea of using it for cheap xeon budget gaming builds for people, but I decided since i had the motherboard I can use it on my newly made test bench. Only issue is it says "press F1 to boot" every time you turn it on, which isn't much of an issue for me. The Z400 one i figured out, that boots thru straight to windows with no issues now.

Anyways, i found an E5-1620 for $40 and threw it in there with 8gb of RAM and it works great! I can swap GPUs and other parts as needed, temps are fine with a hyper 212 evo i had lying around, and i occasionally use it as my streaming PC for encoding. I know that with a proper x79 motherboard i can OC this CPU, but for what im using it for this way its fine.

I pair that motherboard with an E5-1650 that later found life in an EVGA x79 SLI board i bought for $100 with bent pins and had repaired (eventually got that 1650 up to 4.5ghz which was cool) in this vid:




and detail the test bench setup it ended up at with the E5-1620 in this one.


----------



## ucode

Those with Asus X79 and v2 could try here for high all core turbo. Would be interesting to see the results.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Those with Asus X79 and v2 could try here for high all core turbo. Would be interesting to see the results.


Thanks. But any proof that a v2 xeon is running at its full glory?
A 2680 v2 all core @3.6ghz at bclk 100 would be awesome
Come onnn... Guys.
Make some noise in this thread.


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Thanks. But any proof that a v2 xeon is running at its full glory?
> A 2680 v2 all core @3.6ghz at bclk 100 would be awesome
> Come onnn... Guys.
> Make some noise in this thread.


I can´t find where he has the bioses. I posted in the thread at Anandtech that I would like him to share the bioses. My 2680v2 works with 113Mhz bclk so that would be 4Ghz on all cores









But I guess TDP at 115w will not accept that. Unless TDP can be modified as well.

EDIT: When I load all cores now at 3.5Ghz, HWMonitor reports that it uses 105w so there is some headroom. The 2690v2 has a TDP of 130w.


----------



## Helgaiden

So i feel like i've been having temp issues, or higher running temps on my brother's E5-1650 (v1). I know it runs hot but something seems off. Motherboard is an EVGA X79 SLI, has 4 sticks of 4gb DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance LP @ 1600mhz.

Originally i was able to get to 4.5ghz @ 1.394v with max stress testing using p95 peaking at 85-87c. Vdroop configured as "disabled." I figured this was okay, most stuff wont stress the CPU that hard. Eventually the bad airflow of this case (Raidmax Delta, think like Phanteks P400) eventually caused this to run hotter and hotter once i gave the system to my brother. I brought the OC down to 4.2ghz @ 1.280v and this seemed to peak at 82c in the same environment. Then the pump on this Arctic Liquid Cooler 240 died, and i threw on a Hyper 212 evo which i had to run the CPU at stock mutli with 1.2v vcore to stay manageable. Then in that same case, the EK Fluid Gaming 240 CPU only kit was added and i got the OC back up 4.5ghz at 1.394v at better temps, but eventually this too deteriorated. My brother had to resort to using his PC without the front panel on (rad was on front intake). This made his rad get super dusty super quick and things only got worse. Eventually, it appeared the plastcizer on the tubing of the a240 kit leeched into the block and i had to put the CPU back to stock settings to run acceptably (still without front panel).

Then my brother got an Inwin 303, mayhems tubing, and redid the loop and got the block and stuff cleaned out and its back to normal. Here is the system:



There are 3 fractal venturi fans on the bottom, 2 of which the big ass Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 980ti gets in the way of, and 1 of which the DDC pump/res is mounted on top. So i imagine airflow upwards is sort of...not at its best. The radiator is mounted up top behind those EK Vardar fans and the rear fan, originally set up as exhaust, has been flipped to intake.

Now this time, 4.5ghz at 1.394 was too hot. I had to adjust the voltage down, and bring the OC down to 4.3ghz to get mid-to-high 80s C in p95 smallFFT (15 mins). HWmonitor reported 215w of power usage on the CPU. Left it there since i ran outta time, but seemed okay. Initial streaming (OBS x264 encoding) + gaming had it stable at mid-60s C not breaking 70. My brother reported the occasional crash to desktop/blackscreen/etc so i bumped the voltage up a notch. Then over the weekend he said he was running 82c across all cores while gaming + streaming and wanted the OC backed off again. Actually he demanded it back at stock, so i set it back and ran p95 SmallFFT again. 80c peak, no OC and stock/auto voltage. Okay now, what the hell? Reset bios to optimized defaults and started over and now temps were high 60s/low 70s at stock under p95 smallFFT, but HWmonitor reporting 180w of power usage. I noticed vdroop went from "disabled" to "intel SPEC" when i reset the BIOS. Left it on auto, upped the multi to 40 for 4ghz and hit p95 smallFFT again. Reported power usage of 194w, temps from high 60s to mid-70s. Ran it for like 30 mins while browsing and doing other stuff to stress it out. Seemed solid as a rock. Gaming didn't break 60c. He hasn't had time to try streaming + gaming again, but it shouldnt be higher than p95 smallFFT (well thats what i told myself before but he still claimed 82c across all cores which was maybe 3-5c off p95 smallFFT at that point in time). So the intel spec vdroop setting with voltage on Auto and multi at 40 has it pushing 1.31v (according to HWmonitor).

Now im thinking it runs everything great at 4.0 and my brother doesn't want to deal with crazy temps anymore. How should i approach this now to bring temps down? Should i manually set voltage to 1.2v and see how it responds? This has been a weird ride with this Xeon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> So i feel like i've been having temp issues, or higher running temps on my brother's E5-1650 (v1). I know it runs hot but something seems off. Motherboard is an EVGA X79 SLI, has 4 sticks of 4gb DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance LP @ 1600mhz.
> 
> <<snip>>


To start, 1.394v for 4.5ghz seems really high on this chip. How did you get to that voltage? I've had four 1650's and they could all do 4.5ghz at 1.3v or less. My 1660 @ 4.6ghz maxes out around 210w SmallFFT's w/AVX according to hwinfo64, I suppose it could be that evga board or just a poor clocker.

How are all the other voltages looking? VTT, VCC PLL, etc If they aren't all manually set, I'd start there if anything is on auto the board may be pushing VTT way up or something.

Temps seem really high as well, with my D15 it maxes around 70c after a few hours, but voltages are also lower.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korgan*
> 
> I can´t find where he has the bioses. I posted in the thread at Anandtech that I would like him to share the bioses. My 2680v2 works with 113Mhz bclk so that would be 4Ghz on all cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess TDP at 115w will not accept that. Unless TDP can be modified as well.
> 
> EDIT: When I load all cores now at 3.5Ghz, HWMonitor reports that it uses 105w so there is some headroom. The 2690v2 has a TDP of 130w.


Please let us know when he shares any.
And isn't there a to change the tdp in bios? I m using rampage 4 BE by the way


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> To start, 1.394v for 4.5ghz seems really high on this chip. How did you get to that voltage? I've had four 1650's and they could all do 4.5ghz at 1.3v or less. My 1660 @ 4.6ghz maxes out around 210w SmallFFT's w/AVX according to hwinfo64, I suppose it could be that evga board or just a poor clocker.
> 
> How are all the other voltages looking? VTT, VCC PLL, etc If they aren't all manually set, I'd start there if anything is on auto the board may be pushing VTT way up or something.
> 
> Temps seem really high as well, with my D15 it maxes around 70c after a few hours, but voltages are also lower.


Heres a pic with the voltages, but before i reset the bios. Though everything should be mostly the same as a i never touched anything other than Multi, vcore, and vdroop.



Even when fed 1.394, prime95 would drop a worker occasionally (not always) during long tests, so i guess i ended up at that voltage for two reasons: 1- aforementioned p95 issue. 2- originally i set the voltage in the 1.25 range to start but i noticed with vdroop to disabled, the board added like 0.11v so i had to factor that when looking for something that appeared stable.


----------



## tbob22

-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Heres a pic with the voltages, but before i reset the bios. Though everything should be mostly the same as a i never touched anything other than Multi, vcore, and vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when fed 1.394, prime95 would drop a worker occasionally (not always) during long tests, so i guess i ended up at that voltage for two reasons: 1- aforementioned p95 issue. 2- originally i set the voltage in the 1.25 range to start but i noticed with vdroop to disabled, the board added like 0.11v so i had to factor that when looking for something that appeared stable.


Those VSA/VCCSA and VCCIO/VTT voltages are way too high. I have mine at 1.1v. 1.2v is the max I'd ever recommend, any higher and your IMC could fail.

PLL should be 1.8v, There shouldn't be a reason to go above that. Other voltages look OK, but I'd manually set them anyway to be safe.

A bit of info on auto voltages and why they should never be used when overclocking:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19926-3930K-C2-Degradation


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> -
> Those VSA/VCCSA and VCCIO/VTT voltages are way too high. I have mine at 1.1v. 1.2v is the max I'd ever recommend, any higher and your IMC could fail.
> 
> PLL should be 1.8v, There shouldn't be a reason to go above that. Other voltages look OK, but I'd manually set them anyway to be safe.
> 
> A bit of info on auto voltages and why they should never be used when overclocking:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19926-3930K-C2-Degradation


Oh. Well um, do you think degradation is now an issue as a result?

Also, what are all the voltages i should manually set then?
PLL -> 1.8v
VSA -> 1.1v?
VCCIO -> 1.1v?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Oh. Well um, do you think degradation is now an issue as a result?
> 
> Also, what are all the voltages i should manually set then?
> PLL -> 1.8v
> VSA -> 1.1v?
> VCCIO -> 1.1v?


It's possible.. I'd start with those settings and see how it goes. The high temps could definitely be due to the auto voltages.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It's possible.. I'd start with those settings and see how it goes. The high temps could definitely be due to the auto voltages.


Cool ill swing by to try those with him today!

There is also this page i took a pic of if there is any other advice!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Cool ill swing by to try those with him today!
> 
> There is also this page i took a pic of if there is any other advice!


The default power settings are usually fine.

EIST and C1E are disabled, I usually leave them enabled to get some power savings when idle. But for testing I guess having that all disabled is OK.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys I tried reading through the pages to see if anyone had input on the E3-1200 series up to 1275 in a LGA1155 mobo, not to get too off topic but did anyone ever comment if it worked well on a LGA1155 board. Was helping a good friend of mine and made the rec that he should go that route vs the i7 but now I was not sure if I was right since if all prices are the same I always found the xeons to perform real well


----------



## tbob22

Snagged another x79 Deluxe for $150, gonna drop a e5-2670 in it.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The default power settings are usually fine.
> 
> EIST and C1E are disabled, I usually leave them enabled to get some power savings when idle. But for testing I guess having that all disabled is OK.


Resetting the BIOS after that pic was taken re-enabled EIST and C1E. I went ahead and set the bios to those voltages, everything ran stably as expected though temps didn't change much cuz i didn't manually set the vcore yet. Didn't have time to sit there to set and test, etc. Though i found the PLL a little odd. I set it 1.8 but BIOS still reported 1.85. Okay, dropped it to 1.75 thinking the board was adding .05 to it, but nope even at 1.75 BIOS still showed the current value as 1.85 after rebooting and going back into BIOS. Strange.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Resetting the BIOS after that pic was taken re-enabled EIST and C1E. I went ahead and set the bios to those voltages, everything ran stably as expected though temps didn't change much cuz i didn't manually set the vcore yet. Didn't have time to sit there to set and test, etc. Though i found the PLL a little odd. I set it 1.8 but BIOS still reported 1.85. Okay, dropped it to 1.75 thinking the board was adding .05 to it, but nope even at 1.75 BIOS still showed the current value as 1.85 after rebooting and going back into BIOS. Strange.


That is strange. Yeah once you set the vcore manually maybe things will cool down some.

x79 Deluxe has arrived, all looks good! Popped a e5-2670 in it, will do some testing over the weeked.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Cheers Bob, any points of comparison are much appreciated.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Cheers Bob, any points of comparison are much appreciated.










I am a bit interested to see how my 1080 does on the 2670 vs my 1660 oc in todays games. Games really seem to be taking advantage of threads these days.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit interested to see how my 1080 does on the 2670 vs my 1660 oc in todays games. Games really seem to be taking advantage of threads these days.


What games of these days to be specific? Just curious.


----------



## cmjohncheng

need some help, 2683v3, success unlock all core to 3.0, using v3x2_payne_10_10, now trying to change v3x2_payne_10_10 to v3x2_payne_20_20, but type load fs0:\v3x2_payne_20_20.efi, it show me 'fs0:\v3x2_payne_20_20.efi is not an image', fs0 is my usb drive


----------



## ucode

Not sure about those files but original V3.EFI driver needed the "load" command as it isn't an application. ie load V3.EFI


----------



## biZuil

So with these locked xeons on x99 can we use the bclk straps 125 and 167? Ive aquired an x99 board but have no cpu to drop in it and naturally im eyeing up xeons. A 12 core haswell xeon at 3.6-4ghz would be great


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So with these locked xeons on x99 can we use the bclk straps 125 and 167? Ive aquired an x99 board but have no cpu to drop in it and naturally im eyeing up xeons. A 12 core haswell xeon at 3.6-4ghz would be great


Strap locked.


----------



## biZuil

Sheesh thats rough, so bclk is out of the question, gonna have to pay the price for the multi *sweats*


----------



## Piskeante

i don't think e5 2670 can compete with an E5 1660 or 1650 v1 in games (due to speed clocks). e5 2670 scores 1034 points in Cinebench R15 (which is btw the same as an i7 7700K at 4,9ghz). But that's a bit misleading because i7 7700K was known to be (till the appearance of the flag new Coffe lake cpus such as i7 8700K) the fastest cpu out there with games even outperforming those Ryzen 1800x at 4,1ghz. (as almost all serious youtubers proved to be true).

Now with the bump to 6 cores, the i5 8400 stock manages to get the same fps as the top of the line i7 8700K. Which is the point? The point is that games are not thread intensive (moreover, it has been said a large amount of times that real cores are better than threads). This has been brutally proved in compairing cpus with 4 real cores and cpus with 2 cores and 4 threads.

Most games use 4 cores to the max, 6 is a perfect number nowadays. once you have 6 cores and a speed of 4ghz , there is not much difference. Well.....let's point out something. The less resolution you use to play, the larger the difference will be made by the CPU (that's why AMD stated that ryzen 1800x could compete in games with i7 6900k but they were only talking about 4k res). Below that, the difference was a lot bigger in favour of intel.

since the bclk is locked on this E5 2670 and that the overclocking headroom is very little, the e5 2670 will do just fine. My e5 1650 v1 at 5ghz will do much better in games and in any multitasking benchmark.

Don't get me wrong. The e5 2670 is a very good cpu for the money (though it has increased in price since many youtubers announced it a year ago where you could buy it for not more than 80$, and now the cheapest is like 120$)


----------



## ucode

Yep, price increases are pretty much killing it for v3 Xeons IMHO.


----------



## chef1702

Guys a quick question. I'm planing to build a midrange decent HTPC around christmas and I'm not sure if I should go with a R5 1600 or an overclocked Xeon E5-1650. The AMD way would be 280 - 300 depending on MB and cooler. The Xeon way would be the same I guess cause of the bigger cooler which is needed to make a Xeon quiet enough for HTPC usage.

The main goal is to be able to use SVP on every material and after some research interpoling 4k material is quiet CPU heavy. Thus the Xeons aren't that common for mainstream I can't find any good comparison to a R5 1600 (besides Cinebench scores). Can some 24/7 Xeon user give a comparison what the real world performance is like. I mean its still Sandy Bridge tech and despite the slow IPC increase in the last couple years there is still a difference between a current gen AMD / Intel @ 4 Ghz and an 5 years old 4,4 Ghz Chip. Or am i wrong?

The other thing is. I'm not sure if its worth to spend that much money on an old plattform even with DDR3.

Long question short. Is it worth as a complete "new buyer" to go with an old Xeon and clock it to 4,4 Ghz or is current gen for the same money with little less Ghz the same?


----------



## xenkw0n

The Ryzen would be be better even at lower clocks. They would be pretty close but there's a lot more upgrade paths with Ryzen, too.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chef1702*
> 
> Guys a quick question. I'm planing to build a midrange decent HTPC around christmas and I'm not sure if I should go with a R5 1600 or an overclocked Xeon E5-1650. The AMD way would be 280 - 300 depending on MB and cooler. The Xeon way would be the same I guess cause of the bigger cooler which is needed to make a Xeon quiet enough for HTPC usage.
> 
> The main goal is to be able to use SVP on every material and after some research interpoling 4k material is quiet CPU heavy. Thus the Xeons aren't that common for mainstream I can't find any good comparison to a R5 1600 (besides Cinebench scores). Can some 24/7 Xeon user give a comparison what the real world performance is like. I mean its still Sandy Bridge tech and despite the slow IPC increase in the last couple years there is still a difference between a current gen AMD / Intel @ 4 Ghz and an 5 years old 4,4 Ghz Chip. Or am i wrong?
> 
> The other thing is. I'm not sure if its worth to spend that much money on an old plattform even with DDR3.
> 
> Long question short. Is it worth as a complete "new buyer" to go with an old Xeon and clock it to 4,4 Ghz or is current gen for the same money with little less Ghz the same?


Ryzen would be the better choice as you can always drop a 1700 in it. High core v3 xeons may perform even better but it's hard to know without a direct comparison.

Here's a SVP benchmark:
https://www.svp-team.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=64376#p64376


----------



## Piskeante

Ryzen will cost almost the same as an x79 mobo and 1650 v1. i think that that Ryzen will not be able to compete with a "normal oced 1650" in games. But it will do better in multitasking applications, since it can score over 1300 points with little oc. My e5 1650 at 5ghz will get 1400ish in Cinebench R15.

Considering you want a Home theater PC (i understood that), a lot of "horse power" is not much required, silent operation and power consumption may be a goal for you. In your specific case i would go for Ryzen. But i don't think you need an R5 1600. An R3 1300 (4 cores 8 threads) will also do that job of 4K home theater and it's cheaper.

Also consider DDR3 for that xeon and for ryzen ddr4 (if you already have ddr3 sticks or you have to buy brand new ddr4) which can cause a big hit to your pocket nowadays.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> My e5 1650 at 5ghz will get 1400ish in Cinebench.


No it won't. Assuming you mean v1, 1300ish would be best case with high speed memory.

chef1702 is looking at SVP which can be very CPU intensive, especially as you get into 4k content.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> No it won't. Assuming you mean v1, 1300ish would be best case with high speed memory.
> 
> chef1702 is looking at SVP which can be very CPU intensive, especially as you get into 4k content.


when i'll have time, i'll show you that it's possible on a 5ghz V1 E5 1650 to get 1400ish. My ram is a kingston savage 2400mhz. 16gb in dual channel.

I don't know what SVP refers to, but if that requires thread intesive workload, the best option there is to drop a Ryzen 1700 hands down.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> when i'll have time, i'll show you that it's possible on a 5ghz V1 E5 1650 to get 1400ish. My ram is a kingston savage 2400mhz. 16gb in dual channel.
> 
> I don't know what SVP refers to, but if that requires thread intesive workload, the best option there is to drop a Ryzen 1700 hands down.


I'd be interested in seeing that. The most I was able to get at 5ghz was about 1295 with my memory at 2666mhz.

SVP stands for SmoothVideo Project.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> when i'll have time, i'll show you that it's possible on a 5ghz V1 E5 1650 to get 1400ish. My ram is a kingston savage 2400mhz. 16gb in dual channel.
> 
> I don't know what SVP refers to, but if that requires thread intesive workload, the best option there is to drop a Ryzen 1700 hands down.


Not possible, took my 3970x 5.4Ghz with 2400mhz cl8 ram to break 1400 points:


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> someone of you using a gigabyte x79 up4 with a ivy-bridge xeon? i have troubles to get past 4,3ghz with this board (and from googleing some other people have had troubles with this board too @ivy).


Had the same issues with the 3820 i7. Would not OC for crap. Took it back to Microcenter and bit the bullet on a Rampage. Same chip did 5Ghz. https://valid.x86.fr/gi1sfr

I think the UP4 is just a crap board. At least for OC.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> someone of you using a gigabyte x79 up4 with a ivy-bridge xeon? i have troubles to get past 4,3ghz with this board (and from googleing some other people have had troubles with this board too @ivy).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Had the same issues with the 3820 i7. Would not OC for crap. Took it back to Microcenter and bit the bullet on a Rampage. Same chip did 5Ghz. https://valid.x86.fr/gi1sfr
> 
> I think the UP4 is just a crap board. At least for OC.


If i recall that mobo was one of the worst ones i have ever used. Funny enough the x99 ud3p i ran my 5960x 4.6/4.8 for benching and gaming its solid. Wierd but i think the bios was the worst and main culprit.

I have a x79ud4 and e5 2670 i am about to build as a lan box spare rig. I wont have to worry about ocing cpu so it should be okay.


----------



## theister

is it gigabyte x79 itself or just the U*P* series?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> is it gigabyte x79 itself or just the U*P* series?


Just that board. It's poop. Pretty sure it was the cheapest one at the time. But, the king of X79 was the Rampage. It was the best board on the platform. Well, if you wanted a feature rich board.


----------



## xenkw0n

Has anyone ever tried running 8x2gb (16gb) of the old school Elpida Hyper sticks that have really tight timings on X79?


----------



## lc-fanatic

hi guys, im here hoping for some help to oc my 1650 v2

at the moment im trying to push my xeon past 4.7GHz , but everytime i get above that it crashes with a memory error, or a "Whea Uncorrectable Error" Bsod.

I have tried bumping up vcore and pll for this, with no luck.

Motherboard is a Asus x79 deluxe.

Vcore : 1.36v
Multi : 47
Bclk : 100MHz
PLL : 1.875v

rock solid 4700MHz

but at

Vcore : 1.38v
Multi : 48
Bclk : 100MHz
PLL : 1.925v

the overclock still crashes. i even tried 1.420v vcore with no luck

i dont think the memory can cause this as its at stock speeds?

any suggestions?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lc-fanatic*
> 
> hi guys, im here hoping for some help to oc my 1650 v2
> 
> at the moment im trying to push my xeon past 4.7GHz , but everytime i get above that it crashes with a memory error, or a "Whea Uncorrectable Error" Bsod.
> 
> I have tried bumping up vcore and pll for this, with no luck.
> 
> Motherboard is a Asus x79 deluxe.
> 
> Vcore : 1.36v
> Multi : 47
> Bclk : 100MHz
> PLL : 1.875v
> 
> rock solid 4700MHz
> 
> but at
> 
> Vcore : 1.38v
> Multi : 48
> Bclk : 100MHz
> PLL : 1.925v
> 
> the overclock still crashes. i even tried 1.420v vcore with no luck
> 
> i dont think the memory can cause this as its at stock speeds?
> 
> any suggestions?


You're at the hardwall. Might need 1.45v for 4.8GHz. Also the "Northbridge" will be running 4.8GHz, probably can't cope with reasonable voltages.

Honestly 4.5Ghz is lucky to get with these chips, you're @4.7GHz. Just enjoy.


----------



## lc-fanatic

i am already realy happy with the 4.7GHz no doubt, but if it was an "easy" fix i just didnt know to get it to 4.8, then i would be even happier







...

ps: just found out it pulls insane amounts of power at this point. my 550w psu is enough to start op and boot , but as soon as i max load it, it just shuts down, that wasnt a problem with my 1000w psu







... peak watts is realy high at this point







.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Had the same issues with the 3820 i7. Would not OC for crap. Took it back to Microcenter and bit the bullet on a Rampage. Same chip did 5Ghz. https://valid.x86.fr/gi1sfr
> 
> I think the UP4 is just a crap board. At least for OC.


I have this board and 4.2GHz is about it on my E5-1650 v2. The only thing is I got it cheap. It's going to my daughter and will be her gaming machine. Threw in a GTX 980 and it runs pretty good!


----------



## theister

got a asrock x79 right now and the same chip not able to pass 4,3ghz with the gigabyte up4 is doing 4,5ghz with even less voltage (stress testing at this moment with 1,344 under load and looks to be stable.

stuff like this never happened with all the x58 mainboards i had (many). depending on the board u needed more voltage but the same cpu was doing nearly the same oc on every board.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> @tbob22 don't you have a RIVBE?


Nah, I've had a few x79 Deluxes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> got a asrock x79 right now and the same chip not able to pass 4,3ghz with the gigabyte up4 is doing 4,5ghz with even less voltage (stress testing at this moment with 1,344 under load and looks to be stable.
> 
> stuff like this never happened with all the x58 mainboards i had (many). depending on the board u needed more voltage but the same cpu was doing nearly the same oc on every board.


The Asrock Extreme3 has a pretty weak power delivery setup, so if that's the one you've got then don't expect too much.

I've had a few x58 boards and I once compared overclocks on a Asus P6T SE versus a P6T Deluxe v2 and the P6T needed around 1.4v to reach 4.4ghz and was still not 100% stable while the P6T Deluxe v2 could was solid at 1.325v with the same x5670. Power delivery can make a big difference at higher clocks.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Not sure if I ever asked in this thread, but anyone ever tried some realllly old Ivy E chips, especially in 2P boards? I have a set of 4 here that say QCZP. This makes me think that they're at least one stepping earlier than QDUx chips, which are B1. Had no luck with these in a SM X9DRD-iF (with whatever BIOS it came with), but I remember I tested one of the chips in some x79 boards, and it did at least let me get into the BIOS.


----------



## adamreid

This might be a dumb question but I'll go ahead and ask anyhow. I've just picked up a e5-1650v2 and an Asus p9x79le. I'm trying to find a good deal on ram and have found a bunch of ECC registered memory on eBay, for example the memory that's used in the trash can Mac Pro. I consulted my mobo manual but it's old and from the sandy bridge era so doesn't mention anything about xeons or Ivy Bridge.

Is it possible for me to use the ECC Registered memory for example from a Mac Pro, which uses the same exact CPU - on my x79 board? Or am I stuck with unbuffered DDR3?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamreid*
> 
> This might be a dumb question but I'll go ahead and ask anyhow. I've just picked up a e5-1650v2 and an Asus p9x79le. I'm trying to find a good deal on ram and have found a bunch of ECC registered memory on eBay, for example the memory that's used in the trash can Mac Pro. I consulted my mobo manual but it's old and from the sandy bridge era so doesn't mention anything about xeons or Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Is it possible for me to use the ECC Registered memory for example from a Mac Pro, which uses the same exact CPU - on my x79 board? Or am I stuck with unbuffered DDR3?


You will not be able to use ECC memory because ECC must be supported on both the CPU and the motherboard for you to be able to use it. In this case, your CPU supports it while the motherboard does not.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> You will not be able to use ECC memory because ECC must be supported on both the CPU and the motherboard for you to be able to use it. In this case, your CPU supports it while the motherboard does not.


When you run ECC RAM on a non-ECC board the extra die will simply get ignored. There's nothing in the JEDEC spec that says "I'm a ECC stick with high self-esteem, I must sabotage the other data lines as well if there's no voltage going through the ECC pins."

The problem adamreid has is, the Mac Pro ram is _registered_, which has no support on X79.


----------



## adamreid

Thank you ?


----------



## mouacyk

Finally got my I7-3770 server upgraded to E5-1660v2. Despite the memory being in dual-channel for now, I would have expected better latency and higher write speeds. Anyone have any ideas?

Overclock voltages: PLL 1.85v, LLC High, 1.384v Core, 1.1v SA, 1.1v VTT, 1.65v RAM


----------



## mouacyk

Apparently unresolved BIOS issue with 100MHz strap and 2400 multi.

After applying a work-around:


----------



## theister

yeah u need to play arround with cpu multi and ram divider setting order to fix this (well known) memory bandwith bug, with my asrock xtreme6 i do not have this issue as long as i start my oc with 1600 ram and after finishing it switch ram speed to 1866 reboot --> 2133--->r---> 2400.

with that crapy gigabyte up4 i had i had to play around with the multis like be found in some forums.


----------



## Skynet5

Hi.

I have an Asus rog iv formula x79 with a 3820.

I'm looking for something that could potentially get to the 4750mhz mark (as that is where I am currently) but with a couple of extra cores.

Doing it just for something different tbh, but don't want to be worst off for gaming.

Would a 1660 v2 fit the bill?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skynet5*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I have an Asus rog iv formula x79 with a 3820.
> 
> I'm looking for something that could potentially get to the 4750mhz mark (as that is where I am currently) but with a couple of extra cores.
> 
> Doing it just for something different tbh, but don't want to be worst off for gaming.
> 
> Would a 1660 v2 fit the bill?


E5-1650V2 is much cheaper and will give you the extra cores/threads, if you don't need the extra 3MB L4 cache. Both 1650V2 and 1660V2 will fit the bill; Xeons tend to overclock better due to their higher factory binning. In binning of 4960x (consumer chips) by Asus, they found only 2% of 4960x hit 4.8GHz and 20% hit 4.7GHz before surpassing 1.4v, while the average is 4.6GHz.


----------



## Skynet5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> E5-1650V2 is much cheaper and will give you the extra cores/threads, if you don't need the extra 3MB L4 cache. Both 1650V2 and 1660V2 will fit the bill; Xeons tend to overclock better due to their higher factory binning. In binning of 4960x (consumer chips) by Asus, they found only 2% of 4960x hit 4.8GHz and 20% hit 4.7GHz before surpassing 1.4v, while the average is 4.6GHz.


Thanks !

I need to read up on the differences between 1650 and 1660 and the v2 and v3 of each.


----------



## Skynet5

So a 1650 v2 is equivalent of a 4960x but likely binned better so a good chance of hitting 4.7 and 4.6 is basically a guarantee.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skynet5*
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> I need to read up on the differences between 1650 and 1660 and the v2 and v3 of each.


V3 is not compatible with X79; it requires X99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skynet5*
> 
> So a 1650 v2 is equivalent of a 4960x but likely binned better so a good chance of hitting 4.7 and 4.6 is basically a guarantee.


1650 V2 is equivalent to 4930K, actually. 1660 V2 is the equivalent to 4960X.


----------



## Skynet5

Thanks! I was gonna research, but secretly hoped you would come back and tell me!

eBay has a few for 150£ which is a little more than I thought..but worth it for some fun. Looks like they have been pulled from some Mac Pros. Do defo not OCd I guess in that case.


----------



## Skynet5

Anything to look out for on the 1650v2, such as: are they all unlocked?
where there different stepping?


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skynet5*
> 
> Anything to look out for on the 1650v2, such as: are they all unlocked?
> where there different stepping?


All E5-1650,1660,1680 are unlocked up to V3 no V4 chip is unlocked.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> All E5-1650,1660,1680 are unlocked up to V3 no V4 chip is unlocked.


Anything with 10 or more cores unlocked?


----------



## skudoo

Hey guys! I'm new to the X79 family and am looking for some advice. My wife needed a basic YouTube and Sims 4 machine so clearly I needed some overkill...

I managed to grab an E5-2690 v0 and X79 Sabertooth for $180 total! Now as fine as 3.3ghz all core boost is across 8 cores, I have the itch the squeeze more out of it via BCLK.

After trying to tweak any settings besides power duration (which works fine) it has been locking itself at the 2.9ghz base speed even for a single core. I have plenty of cooling with my 280mm AIO so I know it's not a throttle issue at 44c









Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Anything with 10 or more cores unlocked?


If you can get ultra lucky and find the E5-1681 v3. It was an unlocked 10core however i dont thunk it made it past ES.


----------



## mouacyk

Something interesting from my stability testing of [email protected]

Was passing 50 loops of 1024MB in Lynx and 15 loops of 4096MB. However, would randomly shut down after 10+ minutes of compiling GCC in Linux. Rebooted into Windows, loaded Realbench stresstest and it crashed with BOSD 101 before even completing the first pass. With a hunch, bumped up vcore offset by 1 bin and passed 10+ rounds of Realbench. Before offset increase, would occasionally see vdroop to 1.376v, which might have caused the random shutdowns. Now, load voltage is constantly at 1.384v and it's rock stable compiling code.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Something interesting from my stability testing of [email protected]
> 
> Was passing 50 loops of 1024MB in Lynx and 15 loops of 4096MB. However, would randomly shut down after 10+ minutes of compiling GCC in Linux. Rebooted into Windows, loaded Realbench stresstest and it crashed with BOSD 101 before even completing the first pass. With a hunch, bumped up vcore offset by 1 bin and passed 10+ rounds of Realbench. Before offset increase, would occasionally see vdroop to 1.376v, which might have caused the random shutdowns. Now, load voltage is constantly at 1.384v and it's rock stable compiling code.


1 bin?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> 1 bin?


A single bump in the voltage. I think it was 0.008v.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hmmm, wondering if mandatory microcode updates to mitigate Meltdown or Spectre xeons will screwup our turbo bin hacking :/


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Hmmm, wondering if mandatory microcode updates to mitigate Meltdown or Spectre xeons will screwup our turbo bin hacking :/


Not so far...

0x3b uCode for 2696v3 on top of my .EFI load and no issues... the EFI approach should lock the required registers so the os loads new uCode but turbo bins are already adjusted.

The patch hurts more if you stay on 3.x Linux kernels. 4.x + patch has me roughly back where I started with 3.x. Write I/O specifically took a hit but application level perf is looking little changed.... so far...

Cut and paste from my comment in the meltdown thread:
Here's some GeekBench 4.0 That will hopefully provide broader reference others can reproduce more readily (of course people have qualms with various tests used here, so better to look at specific applications with in as a rough guide):

before: 3.x
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/6236283
overall: 4460 (single) 46717 (multi)

after: 3.x
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/6235989
overall: 4469 (single) 46176 (multi)

after: 4.x
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/6235620
overaall: 4456 (single) 46361 (multi)

... snip
p.s. Those GB numbers actually surprisingly close from other measurements I've done... They must not stress disk I/O enough...

Example NFS (over 10GbE to raid array):
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/testfile bs=1G count=10 oflag=direct
3.x before:
10737418240 bytes (11 GB) copied, 10.9502 s, 981 MB/s

3.x after:
10737418240 bytes (11 GB) copied, 14.9527 s, 718 MB/s

4.x after:
10737418240 bytes (11 GB) copied, 11.1555 s, 963 MB/s


----------



## Korgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skudoo*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm new to the X79 family and am looking for some advice. My wife needed a basic YouTube and Sims 4 machine so clearly I needed some overkill...
> 
> I managed to grab an E5-2690 v0 and X79 Sabertooth for $180 total! Now as fine as 3.3ghz all core boost is across 8 cores, I have the itch the squeeze more out of it via BCLK.
> 
> After trying to tweak any settings besides power duration (which works fine) it has been locking itself at the 2.9ghz base speed even for a single core. I have plenty of cooling with my 280mm AIO so I know it's not a throttle issue at 44c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong here?


I had the same problem. I have Asus P9X79 and when I change settings in the BIOS it Disables "Intel Turbo Boost". Make sure to enable it and save and exit. Set Windows Power Plan to Maximum performance as well.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Not so far...


Thanks for sharing your results! I'm going to be setting up another Linux box soon on an older AMD setup so hopefully I'll experience similar mitigation with the later Linux kernel.


----------



## Jack Mac

Recently swapped my 3960X for a 2697 V2, managed to get 3.3Ghz on all 12 cores, I wish I could run 35x multi on all cores but I don't think this is a bad OC for a locked chip. 
https://valid.x86.fr/l96pww


----------



## FlawleZ

Jack Mac said:


> Recently swapped my 3960X for a 2697 V2, managed to get 3.3Ghz on all 12 cores, I wish I could run 35x multi on all cores but I don't think this is a bad OC for a locked chip.
> https://valid.x86.fr/l96pww


Not bad at all. What exactly do you use the system for may I ask? If I upgrade my 3970X it will be either a 1680 v2 if the price is right or just a full system upgrade to Ryzen+ or Ryzen 2.


----------



## Jack Mac

FlawleZ said:


> Not bad at all. What exactly do you use the system for may I ask? If I upgrade my 3970X it will be either a 1680 v2 if the price is right or just a full system upgrade to Ryzen+ or Ryzen 2.



Getting back into video editing so the Xeon is really nice for rendering and I got too good of a deal on it to pass up. I don't really game much anymore so I don't necessarily need the higher clock speed my 3960X hit (4.7GHz) and my GTX 780 is more of a limiting factor anyway.


----------



## 99belle99

FlawleZ said:


> a full system upgrade to Ryzen+ or Ryzen 2.


I am also waiting on the new Ryzen. Same as you maybe the Zen+ but most likely the Zen 2.


----------



## Moparman

Someome had the 1680 V2 in the Fs section for a good price. It's the ultimate X79 cpu.


----------



## Jack Mac

Moparman said:


> Someome had the 1680 V2 in the Fs section for a good price. It's the ultimate X79 cpu.


I sent a PM but never heard back so I ended up buying a 2697 V2 for less.


----------



## UNOE

Can I boot a xeon on a Asus board without ECC memory? I have samsung wonder ram. Will I have to sell this before I change to Xeon?


----------



## Jack Mac

Think you should be fine. I'm running plain DDR3 that I used with my 3960X with my 2697 V2 with no issues.


----------



## UNOE

thanks


----------



## tbob22

Moparman said:


> Someome had the 1680 V2 in the Fs section for a good price. It's the ultimate X79 cpu.


I've seen them going for a bit less on ebay too. If they drop to around ~$300 I'll probably snag one unless somehow DDR4 prices drop to reasonable levels when Ryzen+/2 is released.


----------



## Boorock

*Should I go with X99 or X79 ?*

Hi Guys,

I've been offered a 2nd hand, ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 (with OC Panel) + i7 5820K for a decent price that I can afford.
But.. I need some real world user experiences, advices.
https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/

- I've read lot's of "horror stories" about Asus X99 boards killing the CPUs (maybe because of the OC socket)
Is this true ?

- Do you recommend the ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 board ? (or any other X99 boards like MSI X99A etc..)

- If you recommend it, what is the fastest, highest but stable DDR4 memory that can I go with ? 
(Planning to have 4x4 / 2x8 (16Gb in total) and/or 4x8 (32Gb in total) Sometimes different RAM+MOBO combinations can make perfect pairs although they are not even mentioned in the QVL. This is why I'm asking for user experience.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_QVL/

- I know i7 5820K is a mediocre CPU but it will be OK for me for a long time but I would like to add an unlocked, fastest core Xeon on this X99 board later. Anyone tried the Xeon's on Rampage V Extreme (or on other ASUS X99 boards) ?
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/

- I had gr8 success with a X5470 Xeon on an ancient but "rock steady" P5Q Turbo P45 board which I use daily.
Can I have the same experience with Rampage V Extreme X99 and a Xeon CPU ?

- I'm not a hard overclocker but I like to have some "Ummph..." while gaming and/or multitasking but I don't want to sacrifice any stability.
Should I go with Rampage V Extreme X99 or are there any other alternatives available ?

- Last but not least, there is another offer about an Asus Rampage Black Edition X79 board (which is much cheaper of course)
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/

If you recommend the X79 (older Rampage Black edition) which Xeon should I go with ?
(I'm a casual gamer. So, I think "faster cores" will be better than "more cores" for me)

- Should I go with X99 or the older X79, Why ?

Any ideas are highly appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yukss

Are this oc decent? All stock voltage. I want to rea h 4ghz. My 3930k rea hed 4.7ghz stable.. but i did a silly "upgrade" with this 10 core cpu


----------



## Jack Mac

That seems like a pretty good OC, doubt you'd be able to squeeze much more out of it unless there was a way for you to force the max turbo multiplier on all cores.


----------



## Korgan

Very nice OC Yukss! I have not seen any Xeon V2s get past 114Mhz BCLK. It is not a silly upgrade if you not game that much. 

3930k 4.7x6=28.2Ghz
2690v2 3,7x10=37Ghz

Then add the approx. 10% IPC gain over Sandy Bridge-E and you got PCIe 3.0 as well. And you system total power draw is probably lower.

My 2680v2 at 113Mhz BCLK reaches 3.5Ghz on all cores at 1.160v. You could probably try to lower you volt to 1.2 to minimize power draw and lower your temps. Make sure to activate Intel Turbo boost in the BIOS and set power plan to maximum performance in Windows to get the boost to 4Ghz when loading fewer cores.


----------



## Yukss

Korgan said:


> Very nice OC Yukss! I have not seen any Xeon V2s get past 114Mhz BCLK. It is not a silly upgrade if you not game that much.
> 
> 3930k 4.7x6=28.2Ghz
> 2690v2 3,7x10=37Ghz
> 
> Then add the approx. 10% IPC gain over Sandy Bridge-E and you got PCIe 3.0 as well. And you system total power draw is probably lower.
> 
> My 2680v2 at 113Mhz BCLK reaches 3.5Ghz on all cores at 1.160v. You could probably try to lower you volt to 1.2 to minimize power draw and lower your temps. Make sure to activate Intel Turbo boost in the BIOS and set power plan to maximum performance in Windows to get the boost to 4Ghz when loading fewer cores.


Hi, thanks, could you please help me to figure out this problem im having with oc


http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1660433-help-overclock-xeon-2690-v2-10-core.html


----------



## Jack Mac

You're not going to get much more, if any, out of it. These are locked CPUs, 114 BCLK is well above average, there's people who have difficulty getting anything past 105 stable. I'd just be happy that you can get 114.


----------



## Korgan

Yukss, 

114Mhz seems to be the limit for Xeon V2s. Anything above that results in BSODs. The only way to go higher would be altering with Intels microcodes. There you should be able to change TDP and how cores use turbo mode.


----------



## Yukss

Korgan said:


> Yukss,
> 
> 114Mhz seems to be the limit for Xeon V2s. Anything above that results in BSODs. The only way to go higher would be altering with Intels microcodes. There you should be able to change TDP and how cores use turbo mode.


well its actaully 115 on bios and windows shows 114.79mhz, and how do i hack/modify intels microcodes?, all i want is leave it at 115 mhz and that the multi stays at 36x (not 33x), Whenever I change the multiplier to anything over 33 it will not stay when I boot into windows. In the BIOS it will say I am overclocked 4.1, but when I boot into windows it will stay at 3787 (3.78Ghz) no matter what I do. I have checked in CPU-z, and I also have real temp start with windows and both report 3.78Ghz even though in the BIOS I am at 4.1Ghz. I have speedstep disabled, c1est disable, vdroop disable, power management on cpu at 100%, long story short, i set in bios manual mult at 36, but in window shows only 33, i have try turbo boost on/off .. i even try everythin at stock setting to see if turbo kicks in on load and it jump to 34/35 mult for a few seconds the go back to 33.


----------



## Korgan

Yukss said:


> well its actaully 115 on bios and windows shows 114.79mhz, and how do i hack/modify intels microcodes?, all i want is leave it at 115 mhz and that the multi stays at 36x (not 33x), Whenever I change the multiplier to anything over 33 it will not stay when I boot into windows. In the BIOS it will say I am overclocked 4.1, but when I boot into windows it will stay at 3787 (3.78Ghz) no matter what I do. I have checked in CPU-z, and I also have real temp start with windows and both report 3.78Ghz even though in the BIOS I am at 4.1Ghz. I have speedstep disabled, c1est disable, vdroop disable, power management on cpu at 100%, long story short, i set in bios manual mult at 36, but in window shows only 33, i have try turbo boost on/off .. i even try everythin at stock setting to see if turbo kicks in on load and it jump to 34/35 mult for a few seconds the go back to 33.


The turbo mode works the following way with my Xeon 2680v2. The 2690v2 is very similar except it runs 33x where the 2680v2 has 31x

1C: 36x, 2C 35x, 3C 34x, 4C 33x, 5C 32x, 6C 31x, 7C 31x, 8C 31x, 9C 31x, 10c 31x

So if only 1 core has load it uses 36x. If you load 6 cores or more it uses 31x.


----------



## Yukss

Korgan said:


> The turbo mode works the following way with my Xeon 2680v2. The 2690v2 is very similar except it runs 33x where the 2680v2 has 31x
> 
> 1C: 36x, 2C 35x, 3C 34x, 4C 33x, 5C 32x, 6C 31x, 7C 31x, 8C 31x, 9C 31x, 10c 31x
> 
> So if only 1 core has load it uses 36x. If you load 6 cores or more it uses 31x.


Hello, thanks for the answer. Is there a way to load only one core to see if actually kick in in 36x soo i can test the 36x115:4.1ghz on that core? Or should i go to the bios and manually didable 9 cores and only enbale one..


----------



## Jack Mac

I've never seen my 2967 V2 running higher than 30x multi regardless of settings. 111.5 BCLK gets me ~3.35GHz, I'd like to be able to have higher clockspeeds for lighter threaded workloads but I'm not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Yukss

Jack Mac said:


> I've never seen my 2967 V2 running higher than 30x multi regardless of settings. 111.5 BCLK gets me ~3.35GHz, I'd like to be able to have higher clockspeeds for lighter threaded workloads but I'm not sure if it's possible.


Hi, so 3.8ghz in all 10 cores is good? Thats what im having during prime95 and other stress cpu bench


----------



## Korgan

Hi!

Make sure to set Turbo Mode to enabled in the BIOS. Set Windows power plan to Maximum Performance. Start HWMonitor (www.cpuid.com) and check core speed on each core using different types of load. Then you should see that it uses max multi when loading only 1 core.


----------



## Korgan

Yukss said:


> Hi, so 3.8ghz in all 10 cores is good? Thats what im having during prime95 and other stress cpu bench


That is great! Could you please start prime and HWMonitor and check your max Package Powers? My 2680v2 reaches 105w and I am very interested in how much more 2690v2 draws.


----------



## Yukss

Korgan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Make sure to set Turbo Mode to enabled in the BIOS. Set Windows power plan to Maximum Performance. Start HWMonitor (www.cpuid.com) and check core speed on each core using different types of load. Then you should see that it uses max multi when loading only 1 core.


its a 100% in windows power plan



Korgan said:


> That is great! Could you please start prime and HWMonitor and check your max Package Powers? My 2680v2 reaches 105w and I am very interested in how much more 2690v2 draws.


ok i will


----------



## Korgan

Jack Mac said:


> I've never seen my 2967 V2 running higher than 30x multi regardless of settings. 111.5 BCLK gets me ~3.35GHz, I'd like to be able to have higher clockspeeds for lighter threaded workloads but I'm not sure if it's possible.


Here is how 2697v2 turbo boosts:

1c 35x, 2c 34x, 3c 33x, 4c 32x, 5c 31x, 6c 30x, 7c 30x, 8c 30x, 9c 30x, 10c 30x, 11c 30x, 12c 30x 

If you only load 1 core the multi for that core should be 35x. If you load 6c or more the multi for all cores will be 30x. Check with HWMonitor.


----------



## Jack Mac

I have checked with HWmonitor. It seems odd to me that it's never used 35x multi, or anything above 30x. I have turbo boost enabled, and it has no problem decreasing the multiplier when idling. Not a huge deal, it's just a little bit odd to me. Like I said, regardless of whatever settings I change, it never goes above 30x.


----------



## Shocchiz

*Asrock X79 Extreme 4-M bios mod*

Anyone knows how to modify Asrock X79 Extreme 4 - M (the matx version) bios to add 1650 v2 support?
I just bought the cpu but it's not recognized, system won't boot.
It should be 100% supported, it's just a i7-4930K after all (fully supported) AND the 1650 v2 is supported by the Extreme 4 (atx) motherboard.
I guess flashing the Extreme 4 (atx) bios on the M (matx) board is a little too much, am I right?
I'd really appreciate any help.
Thank you in advance.

PS: the cpu is fine, it's working on my other asus x79 mb.

EDIT:
link to mb support pages (with bios download link)
Extreme 4-M
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X79 Extreme4-M/index.asp#CPU
Extreme 4
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X79 Extreme4/index.asp#CPU


----------



## cekim

Shocchiz said:


> Anyone knows how to modify Asrock X79 Extreme 4 - M (the matx version) bios to add 1650 v2 support?
> I just bought the cpu but it's not recognized, system won't boot.
> It should be 100% supported, it's just a i7-4930K after all (fully supported) AND the 1650 v2 is supported by the Extreme 4 (atx) motherboard.
> I guess flashing the Extreme 4 (atx) bios on the M (matx) board it a little too much, am I right?
> I'd really appreciate any help.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> PS: the cpu is fine, it's working on my other asus x79 mb.
> 
> EDIT:
> link to mb support pages (with bios download link)
> Extreme 4-M
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X79 Extreme4-M/index.asp#CPU
> Extreme 4
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X79 Extreme4/index.asp#CPU


FYI - the Extreme 4 X99 M and non-M have different bios images... They are not compatible at all. I don't know if this is true of X79, but I thought I'd warn you since I dealt with this issue specifically in X99 land and presumably asrock followed X79 when they built X99.

Of course in the X99 case, the flash utility in the BIOS stopped you anyway, so its not like you could hurt yourself, but it means you can't just cross-flash.


----------



## Shocchiz

cekim said:


> FYI - the Extreme 4 X99 M and non-M have different bios images... They are not compatible at all. I don't know if this is true of X79, but I thought I'd warn you since I dealt with this issue specifically in X99 land and presumably asrock followed X79 when they built X99.
> 
> Of course in the X99 case, the flash utility in the BIOS stopped you anyway, so its not like you could hurt yourself, but it means you can't just cross-flash.


Thanks for your reply, that's what I imagined.
I hope to find a solution as I really need the matx form factor, unfortunately I can't just use my other motherboard.


----------



## Korgan

Shocchiz said:


> Thanks for your reply, that's what I imagined.
> I hope to find a solution as I really need the matx form factor, unfortunately I can't just use my other motherboard.


You could try the UBU Tool on the latest BIOS for your motherboard. It updates Intel microcodes. 
https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## Shocchiz

Korgan said:


> You could try the UBU Tool on the latest BIOS for your motherboard. It updates Intel microcodes.
> https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


THANKS, that's exactly what I was looking for.
I updated the latest bios, flashed it, everything seems fine.
Tomorrow I'll try the 1650 v2, unfortunately I don't have it right now.
Is the microcode update enough to add the cpu support?
I did the update only, nothing else.


----------



## Roaches

Anyone here running dual E5-2680V2? I wonder hows the performance is like? Because Cinebench scores isn't enough to tell much about them, I feel the itch to move up from my E5-2670s. I'm currently eyeing the E5-2690 or E5-2680V2 in possible sidegrade paths.


----------



## smartdroid

What are you looking to improve? I'm running dual E5-2667 V2 wich basically are better E5-2687W V2 and they rock...like getting a brand new system. But they don't impress on benchmarks.


----------



## Roaches

I just want some a bit of Oomph and burn some tax return money on my pc hobby. My E5-2670s are solid chips (no complaints even in gaming) and recently hit a great deal for 2 Z9PE-D8 WS boards which I tested functional yesterday, leaving me with 3 of these boards with 2 as spares. I wonder if it's worth the jump in clock speed or move on to a dual 10 core setup.

EDIT: Autistic Grammar Correction.


----------



## smartdroid

I run mostly CAD and then render with Kray, huge upgrade on the cad part...the E5-2670 would really bottleneck me...around 20% better in rendering.

With your motherboard allowing bclk overclock i would probably go for the E5-2680 V2 right now.


----------



## Roaches

On the Work side, yeah I mainly use Solidworks, Autocad and 3ds Max related to my profession when working home and off work projects in which why I jumped in the 2P wagon years ago. It paid off very well in time saved and flexibility. While I have a dedicated intel quad gaming rig, I sometimes game on my WS rig casually. So yeah I can't complain really especially for the prices I had for those Sandy Xeons, but recent deals are looking good especially on some V2 Xeon SKUs. I should've grabbed the E5-2695v2 in pairs when the iron was hot but that time has passed since prices spike up in recent trends.


----------



## smartdroid

You probably meant the E5-2696 V2, I also regret not buying those when they were in the 300$ range.


----------



## Roaches

I know right! I had myself banging my head when I discovered those were going around that much in early January but eventually too late when the Tax Return came. Well its not the end of the world for me. It appears these Ivy Bridge EP Xeons are not End of Life yet according to Intel Ark. I would it expect them to drop slightly when they hit the EOL cycle. Even through right now it just seems server distributors and hardware recyclers are selling fairly low right now due to new products, datacenter upgrades, and competition in the market.


----------



## kertsz

Korgan said:


> The turbo mode works the following way with my Xeon 2680v2. The 2690v2 is very similar except it runs 33x where the 2680v2 has 31x
> 
> 1C: 36x, 2C 35x, 3C 34x, 4C 33x, 5C 32x, 6C 31x, 7C 31x, 8C 31x, 9C 31x, 10c 31x
> 
> So if only 1 core has load it uses 36x. If you load 6 cores or more it uses 31x.


Hi, how are you?. I'm thinking of buying a 2680v2, and doubts come to me. Is it not possible to modify the STRAP in the BIOS to 125 or 150 ?, the only way to perform overclock is through the BCLK ?. Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Roaches

Just pulled the trigger on a pair of E5-2680V2 looking forward to see how these run.


----------



## ssnyder28

Boorock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been offered a 2nd hand, ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 (with OC Panel) + i7 5820K for a decent price that I can afford.
> But.. I need some real world user experiences, advices.
> https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/
> 
> - I've read lot's of "horror stories" about Asus X99 boards killing the CPUs (maybe because of the OC socket)
> Is this true ?
> 
> - Do you recommend the ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 board ? (or any other X99 boards like MSI X99A etc..)
> 
> - If you recommend it, what is the fastest, highest but stable DDR4 memory that can I go with ?
> (Planning to have 4x4 / 2x8 (16Gb in total) and/or 4x8 (32Gb in total) Sometimes different RAM+MOBO combinations can make perfect pairs although they are not even mentioned in the QVL. This is why I'm asking for user experience.
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_QVL/
> 
> - I know i7 5820K is a mediocre CPU but it will be OK for me for a long time but I would like to add an unlocked, fastest core Xeon on this X99 board later. Anyone tried the Xeon's on Rampage V Extreme (or on other ASUS X99 boards) ?
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> - I had gr8 success with a X5470 Xeon on an ancient but "rock steady" P5Q Turbo P45 board which I use daily.
> Can I have the same experience with Rampage V Extreme X99 and a Xeon CPU ?
> 
> - I'm not a hard overclocker but I like to have some "Ummph..." while gaming and/or multitasking but I don't want to sacrifice any stability.
> Should I go with Rampage V Extreme X99 or are there any other alternatives available ?
> 
> - Last but not least, there is another offer about an Asus Rampage Black Edition X79 board (which is much cheaper of course)
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/
> 
> If you recommend the X79 (older Rampage Black edition) which Xeon should I go with ?
> (I'm a casual gamer. So, I think "faster cores" will be better than "more cores" for me)
> 
> - Should I go with X99 or the older X79, Why ?
> 
> Any ideas are highly appreciated, Thanks in advance.


Depending on the prices you may want to get either/both. First of all the X79 Rampage Black Edition is a very valuable board still (just go look at ebay) if you can get it at a great price (like $150) then buy it and flip it for 2x what you paid for it. You shouldn't have any issues with the Rampage V and the 5820k especially if you're buying it off someone that has already been using it for a while. I would consider a "good" used price on that combo to be around $400 and a great price for anything less than that. Just keep in mind that X99 uses DDR4 memory and getting good ram is hard at decent prices (although compatibility isn't much of an issue with the x99 platform like it is with Ryzen). The 5820k combo is definitely the better route though.


----------



## tpi2007

smartdroid said:


> What are you looking to improve? I'm running dual E5-2667 V2 wich basically are better E5-2687W V2 and they rock...like getting a brand new system. But they don't impress on benchmarks.


That's interesting, can you elaborate on how the E5-2667 V2 is better than the E5-2687W V2?

I know that they supposedly boost to the same speeds, but the E5-2667 V2 has officially a 100 Mhz lower base speed, so I assumed that it wouldn't be able to spread its legs so often (mainly on all core speeds) because of its more constrained 130w TDP compared to the 150w for the E5-2687W V2.


----------



## smartdroid

Not much to elaborate... they have a 20w Lower tdp for the same clocks and support a lot more memory.

And if you can find the E5-2673 V2..even better! Same clocks with 115w tdp.



Roaches said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pair of E5-2680V2 looking forward to see how these run.


Good choice, those should be great with some bclk overclock


----------



## tpi2007

smartdroid said:


> Not much to elaborate... they have a 20w Lower tdp for the same clocks and support a lot more memory.
> 
> And if you can find the E5-2673 V2..even better! Same clocks with 115w tdp.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, those should be great with some bclk overclock


Yeah, they support up to 768 GB, but the E5-2687W V2 supports up to 256 GB, so.. honest question, do you actually make use of more than that?

Anyway, my question was more to do with clockspeeds, because I don't know if that 20w lower TDP comes without consequence, more so considering the 100 Mhz lower base speed of the E5-2667 V2 (3.3 Ghz vs 3.4 Ghz). It would seem that it won't hold its turbo as well as the E5-2687W V2, or does it?

About that E5-2673 V2, that's a great find! I didn't know that OEM chip existed. Googling it actually returns an ARK page for it and it has a 110w TDP, even more impressive:

https://ark.intel.com/products/79930/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2673-v2-25M-Cache-3_30-GHz


I wonder if this CPU would run on my Sabertooth X79 as it's not listed as compatible. In theory it's just a better binned E5-2667 v2, so it should, right?

Anyway, it'll probably be next to impossible to find one.


----------



## smartdroid

Baseclock is irrelevant, they have the same exact turbo bins so they share they same effective speed. My understanding is that the 2687W V2 it's a lower binned part that was actually available to be bought by system builders, and the 2667 V2 reserved to OEM's.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/7852/intel-xeon-e52697-v2-and-xeon-e52687w-v2-review-12-and-8-cores/7


I know for a fact that my pair of E5-2667 V2 will do 3.6GHz rendering on all cores/full load for several days without drooping a single mhz. I did some testing with my E5-2670 back in the day and the only way to see them lowering from the 3GHz mark was on prime 95 with avx when the package power would actually starting to pass the 115W mark.


----------



## Shocchiz

Shocchiz said:


> THANKS, that's exactly what I was looking for.
> I updated the latest bios, flashed it, everything seems fine.
> Tomorrow I'll try the 1650 v2, unfortunately I don't have it right now.
> Is the microcode update enough to add the cpu support?
> I did the update only, nothing else.


Unfortunately just updating the microcode using UBU is not enough.
I guess (just guess) I still miss the 1650 v2 microcode (so if it's missing, there's no point in updating something that is missing in the first place)?
Is there a way to check in the bios the really supported cpus?

EDIT: I opened a thread here and I was told it's not a bios problem, as the error code I get ("00") means an hardware problem
"00 error code means that BIOS aren't loaded by CPU at all"
I just dont' get how a motherboad can support a 4930k but not a 1680v2.
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-REQ-Add-E5-1650v2-support-to-Asrock-X79-Extreme-4-M


----------



## tpi2007

smartdroid said:


> Baseclock is irrelevant, they have the same exact turbo bins so they share they same effective speed. My understanding is that the 2687W V2 it's a lower binned part that was actually available to be bought by system builders, and the 2667 V2 reserved to OEM's.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/7852/intel-xeon-e52697-v2-and-xeon-e52687w-v2-review-12-and-8-cores/7
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that my pair of E5-2667 V2 will do 3.6GHz rendering on all cores/full load for several days without drooping a single mhz. I did some testing with my E5-2670 back in the day and the only way to see them lowering from the 3GHz mark was on prime 95 with avx when the package power would actually starting to pass the 115W mark.



Ah, that was the other possible interpretation, the Workstation model being a lower binned chip, hence the higher TDP and the higher base clock only there to appear to somewhat make up for it.

Thanks for the link, btw and have some Rep (not sure if it's working yet).


----------



## Retrorockit

gofasterstripes said:


> Quote:I don't think that there is one thread that contains all this under one roof. Overclocking Xeons I something that was done rather easily in the past, but has become more rare in the present (after Westmere) due to the locking of the FSB straps in the newer processors.
> 
> Rules of thumb:
> 
> 1) All Xeons prior to Sandy Bridge-EP were overclockable using FSB adjustments if you could find a compliant motherboard.
> 2) All Nehalem single processor Nehalem/Westmere Xeons (W35xx or W36xx) are unlocked.
> 3) All 6-core and 8-core E5-1600 V1, V2 and V3 series CPUs are fully unlocked.
> 4) E5-1600 quad cores are not guaranteed to be unlocked and their status may change from one generation to the next.
> 5) ALL dual capable Xeons are multiplier locked. ALL dual capable Xeons up to present models (starting with Sandy Bridge-EP) are HARD LOCKED, with both multiplier and BCLK straps being locked. They can only be overclocked a few MHz using basic FSB adjustment.
> 
> One interesting footnote: There has been only one unlocked dual capable processor ever produced by Intel...that being the QX9775, launched with it's D5400XS motherboard, which together formed a platform called Skulltrail. Intel foolishly allowed all LGA771 Xeons (even the really cheap ones) to function on (and be overclocked by) this motherboard, which hurt the sales of the ultra-expensive QX9775 severely. They've used the poor sales of the QX9775 as justification ever since for not releasing a new version of Skulltrail.
> 
> 
> - lutjens


I'm glad to see this thread. I started a thread at TPU about overclocking unlocked CPUs on locked motherboards using Throtttlestop software.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
We're up to the X58 stuff so far. TS supports CPUs beyond that but which ones IDK.
Here's what I've found on the X58 Xeons since they're still being discussed here. By unlocked I mean multiplier unlocked.
Of the 6 cores the W3680,W3690 are unlocked, below that are not, and 2 CPU X5xxx are locked.
In the 4 cores W3570,W3580 are unlocked, and the 2 CPU versions W5580,W5590 are unlocked also. These can all be had for <$20. Here's a CPUZ W5580 42x133 at #1 spot.
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0202020202020573535383020204020332e323047487a
Skulltrail died because of the FBDIMM server RAM which had good bandwidth for the time but horrible latency issues. And the fact that games back then didn't show any gains beyond 4 CPU cores. So there was no return in performance for it's $6K price tag. But yes OFFICIALLY QX9775 was the only unlocked 2 CPU Xeon.
I would suggest researching the various unlocked CPU rumors at CPUZ for actual multiplier overclocks. If someone buys a CPU based on false information it could cause hard feelings and damage the credibility of the thread. But I would love to know about newer unlocked Xeons.

I went back and skimmed the whole thread. A lot of good stuff in here, but I'm really not up to speed on the aftermarket overclocking terminology, or the Intel CPU naming conventions. But if your looking for cheap performance OEM locked BIOS motherboards, and unlocked CPUs have some potential. Depending on the VRM sometimes a lot.


----------



## tbob22

Lowest price on the 1680V2 I've seen yet. I couldn't help but snag one. Even it it's a poor clocker it shouldn't be hard to resell it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1680V2-SR1MJ-3-00-Ghz-8-Core-Processor/362252752490


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Lowest price on the 1680V2 I've seen yet. I couldn't help but snag one. Even it it's a poor clocker it shouldn't be hard to resell it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-1680V2-SR1MJ-3-00-Ghz-8-Core-Processor/362252752490


Good find, that is a great processor!!! All that I have seen do it least 4.8Ghz.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Good find, that is a great processor!!! All that I have seen do it least 4.8Ghz.


That would be great. I'm interested to see how far it'll go on my D15, hoping for [email protected] but that may be a bit optimistic.

BTW what happened to system specs in the signature?!

Edit: Anyone know anything about batches on these chips? Similar to 4960x/4930k? I have a few options to choose from.

Edit2: Ended up choosing the B batch with the lowest serialization number (under 100). The other options were higher serialization (above 500) which were A batches. I really don't know if it makes any difference on these chips. I'll share the full number/results after testing.


----------



## Jack Mac

That 1680 V2 is tempting, wonder if I should try selling my 2697 V2 to get one.


----------



## tbob22

Jack Mac said:


> That 1680 V2 is tempting, wonder if I should try selling my 2697 V2 to get one.


Definitely worth thinking about. Better single thread and about equal or slightly better multithreaded when overclocked, will pull more power though.


----------



## Korgan

tbob22 said:


> Definitely worth thinking about. Better single thread and about equal or slightly better multithreaded when overclocked, will pull more power though.


True! The 1680v2 is tempting now when prices are going down. But you need to overclock the 1680v2 past 5Ghz to get better multicore performance compared to the 2697v2. You can oc the 2697v2 to run 3.4Ghz on all 12 cores.

12x3.4=40.8Ghz
8x5=40Ghz


----------



## tbob22

Korgan said:


> True! The 1680v2 is tempting now when prices are going down. But you need to overclock the 1680v2 past 5Ghz to get better multicore performance compared to the 2697v2. You can oc the 2697v2 to run 3.4Ghz on all 12 cores.
> 
> 12x3.4=40.8Ghz
> 8x5=40Ghz


Oh, right, I was thinking a stock 2697v2.


----------



## Roaches

Pretty nice boost on the Multi-thread side. Moving from a dual E5-2670 setup. Score pretty much checks out in comparison to other Cinebench scores of the same CPU.


----------



## smartdroid

That's nice! stock or with bclk overclock?

here is my dual E5-2667 V2 for comparison


----------



## Roaches

*Cough Stock Cough*. Upon swapping chips my windows device manger us picking up a bunch of "Base System Device" in a long list of Other Devices. I remember my X79-E WS had the same crap load of it with my 4930K for ages despite it being no harm to the system.

Its an incredible value how much these 10 core CPUs are going for. I might be content with these instead of eyeing those 12 core ones which I initially planned to upgrade to.


----------



## Jack Mac

Yeah I'm able to get ~3.4GHz on all 12 cores on my 2697 V2 and it's really nice to have for video rendering. I actually figured out my issue that was preventing turbo boost from working so in lighter threaded workloads it runs at 3.9GHz, which makes the idea of a 1680 v2 a bit less tempting.


----------



## tbob22

Received my E5-1680v2. So far it's looking alright, at stock it's turboing up to 3.9ghz at 1.2v, settling in at around 50c on the D15. Power is around 150w according to hwinfo64. Cinebench R15 is at 1420 MT and 141 ST.

For those clocks 1.2v seems a little high, but I'll see what it can do after confirming it's stable at stock. I think the board may be pushing all cores to turbo or something as I thought it was only supposed to hit 3.5ghz on all cores.

Edit: Bumped it up to 4.4ghz @ 1.25v. All seems well so far. ~1600 MT and ~160 ST in CB15, not too far off from a 5960x at similar clocks.

Temps are pretty good at around 60c, power jumped up to 195w which is similar to my [email protected]/1.325v. More realistic workloads (like Cinebench) hover at ~45-50c.

It didn't seem to like [email protected]


----------



## Jack Mac

That's pretty good. You destroy my 2697 V2 in single thread and you're not far off in multi-thread. I get ~1770 in multi in CB.


----------



## tbob22

Jack Mac said:


> That's pretty good. You destroy my 2697 V2 in single thread and you're not far off in multi-thread. I get ~1770 in multi in CB.


Yeah, it isn't too bad. It's pretty much equal to my [email protected] in ST but ~35% faster in MT. Is that 1770 with bclk OC?

I'm having some trouble getting my memory running correctly though.. I'm not sure why but it simply doesn't like 1T, all the SB-E chips I've tested have no issue at 1T but this chip just isn't stable for some reason.. All the other timings are fine (11-12-11-24) and it does run at the full 2400mhz.

4.5ghz seems to need significantly more voltage, at 1.325 it still wasn't 100% stable, temps were still quite good though peaking at 65c in P95 AVX. I may need to play around with some of the other voltages, Ivy-E seems to react a bit differently compared to Sandy-E.


----------



## Roaches

Noice! you're making me contemplating about selling my spare 4930K for one of these. I might end up looking at the E5-2687W or it's V2 version to pair up with my X79-E WS. Now what todo with a pair of old E5-2670s....hmm.


----------



## airisom2

Wow, the 1680 V2s dropped in price! I kind of want to get one just to play around with it, but I do need more ST performance than what ~4.4GHz Ivy Bridge offers me in some tasks. However, the multi-thread performance that the extra two cores offers is sufficient. Decisions decisions...


----------



## tbob22

Roaches said:


> Noice! you're making me contemplating about selling my spare 4930K for one of these. I might end up looking at the E5-2687W or it's V2 version to pair up with my X79-E WS. Now what todo with a pair of old E5-2670s....hmm.


Yeah, I probably would have sold my board/memory and went with a 8700k instead if decent DDR4 wasn't so expensive right now, and then there is the problem with basically requiring a delid to keep temps under control at higher clocks.

8700k at 5ghz gets ~1650 MT and ~220 ST in CB15.

In the end it is just less hassle to just drop a new chip in.


----------



## Roaches

Right in the feels man! Pretty much the main reason why I stopped buying into future mainstream platforms after Ivy Bridge because of whole marketing [email protected] surrounding it. How Overclocking overtime has evolved from a niche to a marketing meme and slap customers in the face with thermal paste inside unlocked chips meaning spending more money to get the most out of it that over the years a new DIY sub market is formed by it. And it gets even worse as Coffee Lake platform will last a single generation instead of two (rumored) meaning you're forced to buy a new board for every new series CPU that comes out going forward. If you want my thoughts on that its simple: "Theres a sucker born every day" Fortunately investing in X79 and C602 Platform many years ago has bought me a good piece of mind considering how low these high core count Xeons are going and can still hold a candle against the consumer latest and greatest to an extent. I say a drop in upgrade worth it. Totally agree with ya there.


----------



## tbob22

Roaches said:


> Right in the feels man! Pretty much the main reason why I stopped buying into future mainstream platforms after Ivy Bridge because of whole marketing [email protected] surrounding it. How Overclocking overtime has evolved from a niche to a marketing meme and slap customers in the face with thermal paste inside unlocked chips meaning spending more money to get the most out of it that over the years a new DIY sub market is formed by it. And it gets even worse as Coffee Lake platform will last a single generation instead of two (rumored) meaning you're forced to buy a new board for every new series CPU that comes out going forward. If you want my thoughts on that its simple: "Theres a sucker born every day" Fortunately investing in X79 and C602 Platform many years ago has bought me a good piece of mind considering how low these high core count Xeons are going and can still hold a candle against the consumer latest and greatest to an extent. I say a drop in upgrade worth it. Totally agree with ya there.


Yep, and it's sad to see thermal paste now being used on Intel's HEDT as well.

It seems like AMD is doing something right with AM4, it's looking like it may support three generations (Zen, Zen+, Zen 2 - although Zen+ seems more like a refresh) which would be interesting for a mainstream platform.

4.5ghz @ 1.35v seems pretty solid

Edit: 4.6ghz @ 1.4v, temps are getting pretty high at this point.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yep, and it's sad to see thermal paste now being used on Intel's HEDT as well.
> 
> It seems like AMD is doing something right with AM4, it's looking like it may support three generations (Zen, Zen+, Zen 2 - although Zen+ seems more like a refresh) which would be interesting for a mainstream platform.
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.35v seems pretty solid
> 
> Edit: 4.6ghz @ 1.4v, temps are getting pretty high at this point.


Real nice scores!

What are your temps like @ 1.4v?

I think I get around 150 for my single threaded CB15 score on my 2696V3.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Real nice scores!
> 
> What are your temps like @ 1.4v?
> 
> I think I get around 150 for my single threaded CB15 score on my 2696V3.


At 1.4v CB 15 was reaching into the mid to upper 60's. P95 was about 10-15c higher, just under 80c I only tested for 15min or so. Getting into the upper limits of what my cooling can handle, 1.4v is not something I'd plan on running 24/7.

I'll probably settle in at 4.5ghz, playing around with the offsets and things it seems to be running quite well at 1.325v under load, temps are sitting at around 70c in P95.


----------



## Jack Mac

tbob22 said:


> Jack Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty good. You destroy my 2697 V2 in single thread and you're not far off in multi-thread. I get ~1770 in multi in CB.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it isn't too bad. It's pretty much equal to my [email protected] in ST but ~35% faster in MT. Is that 1770 with bclk OC?
> 
> I'm having some trouble getting my memory running correctly though.. I'm not sure why but it simply doesn't like 1T, all the SB-E chips I've tested have no issue at 1T but this chip just isn't stable for some reason.. All the other timings are fine (11-12-11-24) and it does run at the full 2400mhz.
> 
> 4.5ghz seems to need significantly more voltage, at 1.325 it still wasn't 100% stable, temps were still quite good though peaking at 65c in P95 AVX. I may need to play around with some of the other voltages, Ivy-E seems to react a bit differently compared to Sandy-E.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's with a BCLK overclock. I'm running 111.5 BCLK


----------



## tbob22

Jack Mac said:


> Yeah that's with a BCLK overclock. I'm running 111.5 BCLK


That's quite good, stability is fine? I haven't had great luck with BCLK overclocking past 1366/1156.


----------



## Jack Mac

tbob22 said:


> Jack Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's with a BCLK overclock. I'm running 111.5 BCLK
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite good, stability is fine? I haven't had great luck with BCLK overclocking past 1366/1156.
Click to expand...

Yep, perfectly stable. Anything past that gradually gets less stable. I think I can run benchmarks around 113BCLK but nothing really past that. ~3.4GHz when all 12 cores are loaded, up to 3.9 when in lighter workloads.


----------



## airisom2

I decided to pick up the 1680 V2. The hardware component market is very unstable right now, and it seems like a better idea to maximize what I have now than to change platforms. X79 is still an awesome platform, and while single thread performance is lacking in a couple of the things I run, I also get much better multi-thread which is something that I can utilize. Hopefully, it overclocks well


----------



## tbob22

Jack Mac said:


> Yep, perfectly stable. Anything past that gradually gets less stable. I think I can run benchmarks around 113BCLK but nothing really past that. ~3.4GHz when all 12 cores are loaded, up to 3.9 when in lighter workloads.


Well, that's pretty cool anyway. Lots of cores to work with and still quite good single thread performance. 



airisom2 said:


> I decided to pick up the 1680 V2. The hardware component market is very unstable right now, and it seems like a better idea to maximize what I have now than to change platforms. X79 is still an awesome platform, and while single thread performance is lacking in a couple of the things I run, I also get much better multi-thread which is something that I can utilize. Hopefully, it overclocks well


Nice! I'd be interested to know how the package temps are for you, I'm seeing ~10-15c above the core temps.

At 4.6ghz my core temps are well under 80c during avx smallfft, the package temps are well over 80c. At 4.5ghz things are pretty safe but still a bit higher than I like.

I'm at 4.4/1.275v right now and temps sit ~55-60c on the core and ~65-70c package during p95 smallfft.

I've been running this at 4.4 for a few days, and during my typical workload it only hit 50c max on the cores and the package hit 57c. That's with plenty of Photoshop/Premiere/VM usage. I've noticed some pretty significant improvements in some cases, I haven't noticed anything slower compared to my [email protected] which is to be expected with the IPC bump.


----------



## Duke976

Count me in for the 1680 V2, i was able to snatch the last one from ebay. It will replace my [email protected] Looking forward to this Xeon chip.


----------



## Roaches

Score comparison of my Xeons in 3D Mark FS.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15063731/fs/11115231#

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15063881/fs/11115182


----------



## tbob22

Roaches said:


> Score comparison of my Xeons in 3D Mark FS.


Nice! Those chips still perform very well, although all those extra cores probably won't do much for gaming .


Here's a quick run of Fire Strike (free):

GTX 1080 @ +190 core (~2100mhz) and +555 mem (1390/5562mhz/11.1ghz)

[email protected]
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15069443

Compared to:

[email protected] (same GPU clocks)
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/12896031

Small drop in GPU score, maybe related to drivers or something.


Some other runs:

Dual x5670 with a [email protected]:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13807173

[email protected].5ghz and r9 390
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/5596340


----------



## Roaches

Really comfy scores there. For some reason I can't get a valid score in Firestrike 1.1 due to 3DMark saying there are CPU timing inconsistencies and got an incredibly low score around 4000 (invalid score result) with tons of lag being 3 times worse than Firestrike Extreme run. But I can FSE and FS-Ultra fine.

The E5-1680V2s are still pretty high IMO, at least a deal compared to a new 4930K which I originally paid over 600 dollars after CA taxes at the time. Seems like prices are spike up towards near 500 dollars. They were going for less like 2 weeks ago. I rather buy a E5-2697v2 around those asking prices. But again even the 12 Core Ivy Xeons are rising too over the weeks.


----------



## tpi2007

Has anybody tested the L3 cache latency of the hexas vs the octas? 12 / 15 MB vs 25 MB? Does the larger size come with extra latency or did they manage to keep it around the same?

Edit: There is one hexacore with 25 MB of L3 that's compatible with Asus X79 boards interestingly enough, it's the E5-2643 v2.


----------



## tbob22

tpi2007 said:


> Has anybody tested the L3 cache latency of the hexas vs the octas? 12 / 15 MB vs 25 MB? Does the larger size come with extra latency or did they manage to keep it around the same?
> 
> Edit: There is one hexacore with 25 MB of L3 that's compatible with Asus X79 boards interestingly enough, it's the E5-2643 v2.


I haven't noticed any difference.

I'll see if i can dig up my 1660 results but it looks in line with other results I've seen.

Here is mine at 4.4ghz.


----------



## tpi2007

Thanks! 

I was just wondering since I never saw the dies: the 12 core Xeon has 30 MB, so is the 25 MB in the 10 and 8 core CPUs actually 30 MB on the die or it's different dies?


----------



## smartdroid

Here is diagram....https://www.anandtech.com/show/7285/intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-12-core-ivy-bridge-ep


----------



## tbob22

tpi2007 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was just wondering since I never saw the dies: the 12 core Xeon has 30 MB, so is the 25 MB in the 10 and 8 core CPUs actually 30 MB on the die or it's different dies?


Hmm, that's a good question. I'd always assumed the 1680v2 was a 2696v2 with some cores disabled as older versions of CPU-Z misidentified it. But there are chips like this one as well:
https://ark.intel.com/products/79930/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2673-v2-25M-Cache-3_30-GHz

Interestingly, the TDP is supposedly lower compared to the 1680v2 but it turbos higher and has a higher base freq.


----------



## Roaches

smartdroid said:


> Here is diagram....https://www.anandtech.com/show/7285/intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-12-core-ivy-bridge-ep


That Intel slide is partially true. There are 3 die sizes in Ivybridge-EP except the 12 core ones are the same 15 core dies with 3 disabled. While Ivybridge-EP topped out at 12 cores, Ivybridge-EX topped out at 15 and is exclusive to the E7-48xx v2 multi socket platforms.



https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/microarchitectures/ivy_bridge#Deca-core_Ivy_Bridge_Die


----------



## tbob22

Roaches said:


> Really comfy scores there. For some reason I can't get a valid score in Firestrike 1.1 due to 3DMark saying there are CPU timing inconsistencies and got an incredibly low score around 4000 (invalid score result) with tons of lag being 3 times worse than Firestrike Extreme run. But I can FSE and FS-Ultra fine.
> 
> The E5-1680V2s are still pretty high IMO, at least a deal compared to a new 4930K which I originally paid over 600 dollars after CA taxes at the time. Seems like prices are spike up towards near 500 dollars. They were going for less like 2 weeks ago. I rather buy a E5-2697v2 around those asking prices. But again even the 12 Core Ivy Xeons are rising too over the weeks.


That is strange about FS.

Yeah, anything above 400 is definitely not worth it, especially with Zen+ around the corner.


----------



## smartdroid

People know about the E7-48XX V2 and even the E7-88xx v2 

The slide is pretty accurate in the sense it shows that 3 different dies are used, if it has 3 cores disabled it doesn't really mater 12 cores cpu's use a different die altogether.


----------



## tpi2007

Very interesting, so there are three dies, but the Anand image is wrong, it's five cores per row on the biggest die, just like on the 10 core.

I didn't know that the largest die had two dual channel memory controllers instead of a quad channel memory controller. Interesting arrangement, but probably with some trade-offs similar to Threadripper.


----------



## Roaches

tbob22 said:


> That is strange about FS.
> 
> Yeah, anything above 400 is definitely not worth it, especially with Zen+ around the corner.


Totally agree, I'm currently waiting to retire my 3570K gaming build for Zen+. Which I have been heavily neglecting since I don't AAA game anymore lol. I've been on Factorio as my main game currently 400 hours in and that runs fine even on my E5-2670s and E5-2680V2.


----------



## airisom2

Looks like my max is 4.5GHz. I put in 1.36v fixed first and upped the multiplier until I got a crash, and 4.6GHz seemed to do it. I just passed a 15min run of realbench, so I'll see if I can get away with using an offset voltage next. For those who use realbench for stability testing, I had to revert to v2.4 since the newest version crashed. Might be a microcode thing since 2.4 detects the 1680 V2 as a 2690 V2. 

With the EK Predator 280, my average temps at that clockspeed and voltage are around 70C with the package being around the same. Temperature spikes are in the 75-77C range, and power draw is around 200-210W. Ambient temps are roughly 75-80F. Not trying to be too scientific here, just posting some general numbers. 

Luckily, I was able to input the same VTT and VCCSA my 4930K used (1.225v and 1.1v respectively), and my ram is stable. I hate it when you're trying to stabilize memory and the core and not knowing which is causing the crashes. I hate seeing 0x124s lol.


----------



## tbob22

airisom2 said:


> Looks like my max is 4.5GHz. I put in 1.36v fixed first and upped the multiplier until I got a crash, and 4.6GHz seemed to do it. I just passed a 15min run of realbench, so I'll see if I can get away with using an offset voltage next. For those who use realbench for stability testing, I had to revert to v2.4 since the newest version crashed. Might be a microcode thing since 2.4 detects the 1680 V2 as a 2690 V2.
> 
> With the EK Predator 280, my average temps at that clockspeed and voltage are around 70C with the package being around the same. Temperature spikes are in the 75-77C range, and power draw is around 200-210W. Ambient temps are roughly 75-80F. Not trying to be too scientific here, just posting some general numbers.
> 
> Luckily, I was able to input the same VTT and VCCSA my 4930K used (1.225v and 1.1v respectively), and my ram is stable. I hate it when you're trying to stabilize memory and the core and not knowing which is causing the crashes. I hate seeing 0x124s lol.


That's not bad at all. I'm running an offset at 4.4 (1.275v under load) right now, has been solid.

That's interesting about the package temps being the same.. I should check my TIM, maybe I messed something up.

1.225v on the VTT should definitely not be needed, I'm running 1.1v on both and it's stable (memtest86 10+ passes).


----------



## airisom2

Oh wait, it was 1.1v VTT. Good catch. Offset didn't work out very well, so I'm just going to trim off of 1.36v and leave it fixed. Had the same problems with my 4930K when trying to convert from fixed to offset. It just needed too much vcore. 

For me, the package temps is the same as the hottest core temps.


----------



## tbob22

airisom2 said:


> Oh wait, it was 1.1v VTT. Good catch. Offset didn't work out very well, so I'm just going to trim off of 1.36v and leave it fixed. Had the same problems with my 4930K when trying to convert from fixed to offset. It just needed too much vcore.
> 
> For me, the package temps is the same as the hottest core temps.


Yeah, offset can be tricky to dial in. For some reason in my case the package is 10c+ higher than the hottest core. Maybe I've got a gap in my TIM.


----------



## airisom2

Good news! From the way things are looking right now, the core is stable at 4.5GHz 1.312v (1.26v input with extreme llc). 

Right now, I'm finalizing the overclock by doing a handbrake encode. Every overclock that can complete this encode is pretty solid in my experiences.

I wonder if the processors the seller had were from the same batch. They were most likely pulled from decommissioned iMacs, and if those were made in the same line, then there's a good chance that all of the processors the seller had will overclock like this or close to it. I think the clocks and voltages we're seeing are really good for an Ivy Bridge 8 core. I think 4.4-4.5 was the mean for the 49xx processors, so achieving the same but with more cores is actually pretty good.


----------



## tbob22

airisom2 said:


> Good news! From the way things are looking right now, the core is stable at 4.5GHz 1.312v (1.26v input with extreme llc).
> 
> Right now, I'm finalizing the overclock by doing a handbrake encode. Every overclock that can complete this encode is pretty solid in my experiences.
> 
> I wonder if the processors the seller had were from the same batch. They were most likely pulled from decommissioned iMacs, and if those were made in the same line, then there's a good chance that all of the processors the seller had will overclock like this or close to it. I think the clocks and voltages we're seeing are really good for an Ivy Bridge 8 core. I think 4.4-4.5 was the mean for the 49xx processors, so achieving the same but with more cores is actually pretty good.


That's looking quite good.

I'm pretty sure they were all very similar.

The seller sent me a list of numbers and they were all pretty close. I picked a B with a sub 100 serialization number which is supposed to indicate that it's closer to the center of the wafer. Although it's debatable whether all that really matters later chips. 

I'm running medium LLC right now, maybe I'll get a bit better volts if I bump it up some. I haven't noticed very dramatic vdroop on this board.


----------



## airisom2

Yeah, I don't know about all of that  My guess would be if a good die was next to a bad die in a wafer, then that one would have lower overclock potential than one that was surrounded by good ones. It would kind of explain how Ryzen processors all overclock pretty consistently. They're getting really good yields out of those wafers, and most of their chips hit at least 3.8GHz.

Edit: We good


----------



## tbob22

airisom2 said:


> Yeah, I don't know about all of that  My guess would be if a good die was next to a bad die in a wafer, then that one would have lower overclock potential than one that was surrounded by good ones. It would kind of explain how Ryzen processors all overclock pretty consistently. They're getting really good yields out of those wafers, and most of their chips hit at least 3.8GHz.
> 
> Edit: We good


Very nice! Some solid results.

Your CPU-Z is working correctly! Mine shows .5v, must not like my board as it's always done that.

I noticed you're running Open Hardware Monitor, I just opened that and the package shows exactly 10c lower than HWinfo64. Strange, wonder hwinfo64 is just reading the sensor incorrectly. My SmallFFT power usage is spiking to 220w even at 4.4ghz! Temps are good though, about 65c max.


----------



## airisom2

tbob22 said:


> Very nice! Some solid results.
> 
> Your CPU-Z is working correctly! Mine shows .5v, must not like my board as it's always done that.
> 
> I noticed you're running Open Hardware Monitor, I just opened that and the package shows exactly 10c lower than HWinfo64. Strange, wonder hwinfo64 is just reading the sensor incorrectly. My SmallFFT power usage is spiking to 220w even at 4.4ghz! Temps are good though, about 65c max.


:thumb:

Sometimes it shows the voltage cut in half, sometimes it doesn't. Just depends on what mood it's in I guess. I did a quick run with HWI, and package temps are pretty much the same as in OHM. It could very well be a sensor reading bug. That D15 is doing a pretty good job at keeping the temps in check too. Fortunately, these chips are soldered


----------



## tbob22

airisom2 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Sometimes it shows the voltage cut in half, sometimes it doesn't. Just depends on what mood it's in I guess. I did a quick run with HWI, and package temps are pretty much the same as in OHM. It could very well be a sensor reading bug. That D15 is doing a pretty good job at keeping the temps in check too. Fortunately, these chips are soldered


Yeah, I'm just worried that OHM is actually wrong and HWI is reading the right temps ha. I could settle at 4.5ghz if OHM is correct as it would only max at low to mid 70's during smallfft which is worst case.

HWI was also showing some absurd idle temps (~10c), probably not much to worry about as idle temps aren't reliable anyway.


----------



## PWn3R

airisom2 said:


> Good news! From the way things are looking right now, the core is stable at 4.5GHz 1.312v (1.26v input with extreme llc).
> 
> Right now, I'm finalizing the overclock by doing a handbrake encode. Every overclock that can complete this encode is pretty solid in my experiences.
> 
> I wonder if the processors the seller had were from the same batch. They were most likely pulled from decommissioned iMacs, and if those were made in the same line, then there's a good chance that all of the processors the seller had will overclock like this or close to it. I think the clocks and voltages we're seeing are really good for an Ivy Bridge 8 core. I think 4.4-4.5 was the mean for the 49xx processors, so achieving the same but with more cores is actually pretty good.


I've been looking around, but I'm not finding anyone who posted "example" settings for how to do this. I have a 4770k @ 4.7Ghz right now, but I've got a 2687W v2 sitting behind me with a Rampage IV Black that I want to try to get up to 4.5ish. Could you share your settings?


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> I've been looking around, but I'm not finding anyone who posted "example" settings for how to do this. I have a 4770k @ 4.7Ghz right now, but I've got a 2687W v2 sitting behind me with a Rampage IV Black that I want to try to get up to 4.5ish. Could you share your settings?


All E5-2xxx chips are locked so you're limited to BCLK overclocks. If you're able to hit 110mhz BCLK for example then you should see a max turbo of around 4.4ghz and an all core turbo of around 4ghz.


----------



## airisom2

Yup, only the single sockets have unlocked multipliers. However, I noticed something neat on my 1680 V2 at stock clocks. When on load, all of the cores boosted to 3.9GHz instead of just one. So, if you can get a good bclk overclock, you might get lucky on that 2687w v2 since we have the same motherboard. But in case any others are looking to overclock their 1680 v2s, here's what I put in:

Vcore: 1.26v fixed
VTT: 1.1v
VCCSA: 1.1v
BCLK: 100MHz
Multi: 45
LLC: Extreme
Spread spectrum: Enabled
AI overclock tuner: manual (manually input memory timings and ram speed)
dram voltage: 1.65v

I left all of the switching frequencies and current limits on auto since they usually do more harm than good, if anything at all. You have some folks on hwbot that got the 2687w v2 to 4.5-4.6GHz, so it's definitely possible to get some good clocks out of them. Good luck :thumb:

Edit: all V1, V2, V3 16xx chips have an unlocked multi. The V4s and onward are locked.


----------



## PWn3R

tbob22 said:


> All E5-2xxx chips are locked so you're limited to BCLK overclocks. If you're able to hit 110mhz BCLK for example then you should see a max turbo of around 4.4ghz and an all core turbo of around 4ghz.


So, knowing that, is there any way I am going to be able to get the single thread performance of the 4.7Ghz of my 4770k with this 2687 unless I won the lottery? I haven't tried to OC it yet. The main game I play is CPU bound (World of Warcraft) and single core performance is a big deal.


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> So, knowing that, is there any way I am going to be able to get the single thread performance of the 4.7Ghz of my 4770k with this 2687 unless I won the lottery? I haven't tried to OC it yet. The main game I play is CPU bound (World of Warcraft) and single core performance is a big deal.


Nope. Ivy bridge would have to hit at least 5ghz to match the single thread performance of a 4770k at 4.7ghz.


----------



## airisom2

What's your average framerate and resolution? What graphics card do you have?


----------



## PWn3R

airisom2 said:


> What's your average framerate and resolution? What graphics card do you have?


In Raid it drops to about 50FPS during combat (20 man mythic, with settings on 7). I am running a GTX 1080 Founders Edition, stock clock.


----------



## airisom2

PWn3R said:


> In Raid it drops to about 50FPS during combat (20 man mythic, with settings on 7). I am running a GTX 1080 Founders Edition, stock clock.


Well, increasing your resolution will shift some of the bottleneck over to the graphics cards a bit. That will decrease your average frames, but reduce the framedrop delta which will make the transition from higher fps to lower fps slightly easier on the eyes. If your average framerate is above your refresh rate, then it might be worth doing. 

A way you can test to see how your 2687w could perform when overclocked to ~4.5GHz is set your 4770k to around 3.9-4GHz and monitor the framerate.


----------



## PWn3R

I'll have to try that out. I do play on 2560x1440, and when I originally switched from 1080p to the older 2560x1600s that I had, my FPS used to drop to single digits on pull when everyone was going ham with CDs. If I remember right, the stock 4770k, without the OC was about 15FPS lower @3.5Ghz.

One other thing that I will need to check is to see if the Multiplier on my 2687W V2 is actually locked. The one I have is an Engineering Sample and if I remember right, the base clock was 3.2Ghz, not the stock base clock. I've seen others saying that some of the ES chips have unlocked multipliers and the retail versions do not on the same chips.


----------



## airisom2

Looks like he has 4 more listed.


----------



## PWn3R

I tried using the same settings you sent, but it didn't make a difference. I can get 105 bclk with no voltage changes, and even with the voltage changes you sent i can get 105 bclk lol. I don't know if its the board or something else I should be trying. No dice on the Multiplier being unlocked. I went ahead and swapped but there was a pretty noticeable hit to performance (FPS was dropping to 20-30 in raid last night with it set to base clock. I did notice no performance hit from logging or other items in the background, which was expected. I am debating trying to pick up a used 4960x on eBay and see what I can do with that if I can't get my Xeon over 4Ghz.


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> I tried using the same settings you sent, but it didn't make a difference. I can get 105 bclk with no voltage changes, and even with the voltage changes you sent i can get 105 bclk lol. I don't know if its the board or something else I should be trying. No dice on the Multiplier being unlocked. I went ahead and swapped but there was a pretty noticeable hit to performance (FPS was dropping to 20-30 in raid last night with it set to base clock. I did notice no performance hit from logging or other items in the background, which was expected. I am debating trying to pick up a used 4960x on eBay and see what I can do with that if I can't get my Xeon over 4Ghz.


Yeah I wouldn't expect any different. WoW is very single thread heavy.

I'd look at a e5-1650 v2 as they are pretty inexpensive ($130) and should hit a fairly easy 4.4ghz-4.5ghz on all cores, but it still won't match the 4770k @ 4.7ghz in single thread perf.


----------



## PWn3R

tbob22 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't expect any different. WoW is very single thread heavy.
> 
> I'd look at a e5-1650 v2 as they are pretty inexpensive ($130) and should hit a fairly easy 4.4ghz-4.5ghz on all cores, but it still won't match the 4770k @ 4.7ghz in single thread perf.


Thanks for the information. Will that 1650 v2 fit my og 2011 Rampage IV Extreme?


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> Thanks for the information. Will that 1650 v2 fit my og 2011 Rampage IV Extreme?


Yep. Here's someone running one at 4.4ghz:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3011044


----------



## PWn3R

Would a 1660 v2 be a good option as well?


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> Would a 1660 v2 be a good option as well?


Yeah, it's fine but the extra cost is not justified in my opinion as it's basically the same chip with a bit higher base clock and more L3. Overclocking potential will not likely be improved much.


----------



## PWn3R

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, it's fine but the extra cost is not justified in my opinion as it's basically the same chip with a bit higher base clock and more L3. Overclocking potential will not likely be improved much.


Thanks for sharing - I picked up a 1650 v2 on eBay just now for $95.


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> Thanks for sharing - I picked up a 1650 v2 on eBay just now for $95.


Happy to help, that's a good price on the 1650 v2. :thumb:


----------



## PWn3R

I've debated trying to get some more performance out of the 1080, but it's not even using 50% of the GPU when my FPS is bogging. WoW needs some DX12 action or something to make it more threaded.


----------



## PWn3R

So I got the 1560 V2 today. I was able to get it to start booting at 5.2Ghz, but I had to back it all the way down to 4.6Ghz to get it to be stable at 1.35v. I don't really want to go any higher on voltage.

Edit: Anyone want to discuss the voltage? I found some people saying you shouldn't go over 1.35v if you are wanting to use it 24/7, I found others saying anything under 1.5 is pretty safe. Most of those were related to the older higher nm process chips though. I also found stuff like this: http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc 5Ghz @ 1.6V (obviously, I don't want mine that high for 24/7) and this lucky bastard: http://valid.x86.fr/512f1q 4.8Ghz undervolted @ .7v (if the CPUz is legit).

The only other question I have is about BCLK. I see some people have gotten BCLK all the way up to like 200 or even higher, but I didn't see anyone who did that with these chips. Is that something I should be going for with the multiplier at 46? Should I try to lower the multiplier and raise the BCLK?


----------



## Aleslammer

PWn3R said:


> So I got the 1560 V2 today. I was able to get it to start booting at 5.2Ghz, but I had to back it all the way down to 4.6Ghz to get it to be stable at 1.35v. I don't really want to go any higher on voltage.
> 
> Edit: Anyone want to discuss the voltage? I found some people saying you shouldn't go over 1.35v if you are wanting to use it 24/7, I found others saying anything under 1.5 is pretty safe. Most of those were related to the older higher nm process chips though. I also found stuff like this: http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc 5Ghz @ 1.6V (obviously, I don't want mine that high for 24/7) and this lucky bastard: http://valid.x86.fr/512f1q 4.8Ghz undervolted @ .7v (if the CPUz is legit).
> 
> The only other question I have is about BCLK. I see some people have gotten BCLK all the way up to like 200 or even higher, but I didn't see anyone who did that with these chips. Is that something I should be going for with the multiplier at 46? Should I try to lower the multiplier and raise the BCLK?


Have been playing with the E5-16xx series (X79) and the 1650 V2 is my least happy CPU. 1.52 vcore netting 5150 single thread and around 4875 multi thread benches, chiller set at 4-8c depending on dew point with a Sabertooth X79. Only a couple folks have post scores on HWBot and one was using a SS at 1.51+ vcore running about the same speed.

As to Bclk clocking I haven't gotten a V2 to use the 125 strap yet, don't know if its me, the board or they don't, platform is new to me and haven't really done a lot of research.


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> So I got the 1560 V2 today. I was able to get it to start booting at 5.2Ghz, but I had to back it all the way down to 4.6Ghz to get it to be stable at 1.35v. I don't really want to go any higher on voltage.
> 
> Edit: Anyone want to discuss the voltage? I found some people saying you shouldn't go over 1.35v if you are wanting to use it 24/7, I found others saying anything under 1.5 is pretty safe. Most of those were related to the older higher nm process chips though. I also found stuff like this: http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc 5Ghz @ 1.6V (obviously, I don't want mine that high for 24/7) and this lucky bastard: http://valid.x86.fr/512f1q 4.8Ghz undervolted @ .7v (if the CPUz is legit).
> 
> The only other question I have is about BCLK. I see some people have gotten BCLK all the way up to like 200 or even higher, but I didn't see anyone who did that with these chips. Is that something I should be going for with the multiplier at 46? Should I try to lower the multiplier and raise the BCLK?


I'd stay under 1.4v for 24/7 use, if you can keep temps under control at higher voltages you'll probably see slower degradation but I think it's still a gamble. Strap is definitely hit or miss on these chips, you may gain a bit of performance at high BCLK but it probably wouldn't be significant.

The voltage reading is a CPU-Z bug on certain boards when paired with these Xeons that shows half the actual voltage, I have that issue on my x79 Deluxe. The actual voltage in this case would around 1.4v.


----------



## PWn3R

tbob22 said:


> I'd stay under 1.4v for 24/7 use, if you can keep temps under control at higher voltages you'll probably see slower degradation but I think it's still a gamble. Strap is definitely hit or miss on these chips, you may gain a bit of performance at high BCLK but it probably wouldn't be significant.
> 
> The voltage reading is a CPU-Z bug on certain boards when paired with these Xeons that shows half the actual voltage, I have that issue on my x79 Deluxe. The actual voltage in this case would around 1.4v.


Good to know. Do you think it's worth trying closer to 1.4v if I have good temps to see if I can get closer to 5Ghz? Also all of the other voltages I bumped up a bit, but they are all at 1.1ish. after reading the ivy bridge guide I found here last night, I'm wondering if I should try raising some of those more, and wondering if that was why I could get it to start booting at so much higher clock than what I'm at now. Maybe those were too low for the other settings. I'm talking VTT and stuff is at 1.1


----------



## Jack Mac

1.4V should be fine. I ran my 3960X at 1.4V for 4.7GHz for years no issue.


----------



## tbob22

PWn3R said:


> Good to know. Do you think it's worth trying closer to 1.4v if I have good temps to see if I can get closer to 5Ghz? Also all of the other voltages I bumped up a bit, but they are all at 1.1ish. after reading the ivy bridge guide I found here last night, I'm wondering if I should try raising some of those more, and wondering if that was why I could get it to start booting at so much higher clock than what I'm at now. Maybe those were too low for the other settings. I'm talking VTT and stuff is at 1.1


Yeah, if you can keep temps under control I don't really see an issue with 1.4v. You should be ok up to 1.2v on VTT and VCCSA but those don't usually need much voltage unless you're trying to push high memory speeds.


----------



## PWn3R

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, if you can keep temps under control I don't really see an issue with 1.4v. You should be ok up to 1.2v on VTT and VCCSA but those don't usually need much voltage unless you're trying to push high memory speeds.


I haven't seen any core hit 60c yet, even under load, granted, I'm not thrashing this thing, I want the single core performance for gaming and the higher core count for VMware workstation. I'm out of town for the next two weekends and usually don't get enough time in a block in the evening to try to mess with it then, but I'm going to tweak some stuff and see if I can get higher than this stable. Should I be upping memory voltage as well? I have 1866mhz ddr3 but i put it at 1400mhz before the over clock. I did increase to 1.55 from 1.5v on the ram.


----------



## PWn3R

Has anyone ever seen a problem where the systme goes to a black screen, but things don't hang immediately? I'm assuming this is some kind of isntability with the OC, but not sure. I've never seen an OC problem not cause a full system hang. It's happened twice now, once while I was remoted into the system. (It kept pinging for several more minutes and showed online, but I couldn't connect in my remoting tool) and once while I was gaming. I could still hear the twitch stream I was watching on the second screen for about 20 seconds after the screen went black. I ended up rebooting in both cases as the system seemed unrecoverable.

Edit: So, I think this was a problem with memory CAS timings and voltage. Bumped memory to 1.6v and dropped the CAS to what it says on the memory (no idea why my board wanted to run it at 7-8-7-22 when it's 10-11-10-28 RAM, but that could've pissed it off, especially with an OC. Also appear to be stable at 4.7Ghz now as well.

https://valid.x86.fr/uuedcm

Edit 2: Just had a revisit of the blackscreen problem after almost 24 hours without seeing it. I'm stumped on this problem.


----------



## tpi2007

Jack Mac said:


> 1.4V should be fine. I ran my 3960X at 1.4V for 4.7GHz for years no issue.



They are talking about a 1650 V2, which is a 22nm hexacore (more or less comparable to a 4930K); the 3960X is a 32nm CPU.


----------



## Jack Mac

Forgot that it was a V2, yes in that case I'd prefer to keep it around 1.35V.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I started getting intermittent shutdowns, and thankfully I figured out what it was. The current capability percentage was too low. I tried 130%-180% on my R4BE, but the 1680 V2 still needed more current. So, I anxiously set it to disabled, and that fixed it. Now, this thing is pulling over 260W in LinX...jeez. With the current capability on 130-180%, it would just shut down. These chips really are power hogs, but I guess it makes sense when you consider that the listed current capability percentages were designed for 6 core i7s. 

The intermittent shutdowns were why I couldn't get 4.6GHz stable as well. Now that I fixed it, I'm kind of nervous to re-attempt to stabilize 4.6GHz. I'm going to need at least 1.35v, and my Predator 280 is near the peak of its cooling capacity with this chip at 4.5.


----------



## Cassie`

Hello all,

I've been reading through this thread as much as I could for the past hour albeit rather slowly.

I've currently got the ASUS P9X79 PRO motherboard with an i7 4820K plugged in running at 4.4GHZ at around 1.26VCORE, cooled using a hyper 212 evo and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste. This is paired with 4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400MHZ running at 1866.

I've purchased a E5-1650 V2 off eBay for £100 (I live in the UK) and I've scoured the internet for concrete evidence or source that confirm whether or not the 1650 V2 has a soldered IHS or a thermal paste alternative like its i7 counterpart has. Most reading seems to indicate it's soldered but nothing concrete.

I made the purchase as it was cheap and I saw an extra 2 cores as longevity (especially since DDR4 + new mobo costs are through the roof for a more recent platform).

Does the E5-1650 V2 have a soldered IHS or is it TIM based?

Many thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1650 V2 is soldered.


----------



## Cassie`

MrTOOSHORT said:


> 1650 V2 is soldered.




Thank you! That saves me the hassle of delidding to have better temps/overclocks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No problem. The six cores, even the 1680 v2 run pretty cool.


----------



## Cassie`

It was rather frustrating for me reading comments from all over the internet about how the 1650 and 4930K were the same except the ECC support, which baffled me because I know for a fact that Xeon chips are better quality binned and as such should in theory last longer and if unlocked multiplier, have a better overclock ability and lower temps than the 4930K.


I'm looking forward to popping it in my system and at least getting same clocks as my i7 (4.4GHZ) and see what it will allow the ram to go.


Intel official spec says 1866mhz. but I've seen people run 2400 like it's nothing. Should I be concerned about running my ram at its rated 2400? Will the 1650 V2 IMC degrade and end up killing itself?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

2400MHz should be a piece of cake. I run my ram @2666Mhz with my 1680 V2. Keep VCCSA and VTT under 1.2v, should need around 1.1v for each, maybe lower.

Multi is unlocked on the 1650 v2 too.


----------



## Aleslammer

I've followed this thread more or less since it first showed up and it got my interest up. First the unlocked Xeons and some what the comparison between the general public and workstation/server parts, (do prefer X58 Xeons). Started collecting CPUs a year or so ago and finally got around to to putting a little power to them recently.

Boards a Sabertooth X79, did try two different kits of DDR3 2400 (G. Skill & Kingston) which were not much different from each other. Cooling, water chiller set between 4-8c in relation to dew point. One example of each CPU so you can see how the lottery favored me. Was unable to get the 125 strap to work with the 2651 V2 nor anything below the the 3820. Used wPrime as it was the bench I sub'd all I had on hand and follows closely to what I was seeing in single thread, the Ivy based CPUs do show more dominance in the heavy multi thread benchs.


----------



## Aleslammer

Bad X58 week lost a couple boards so put the Sabertooth X79 back on the bench and added a 2650L V2 & 2680 V2 both 10 cores. Changed bench to HWBOT x265 4K for comparison, 2680 did come in second in wPrime 1024 also. Setting 1 core 2 threads in BIOS got a 4.1 using a 114 range Bclk for the 2680.


----------



## mohiuddin

Hey guys..
Was out of touch for a while.
Is there any mod for e5 26xx v2 (ivybridge locked xeons) to run all cores @Max-turbo-clock . Like e5 2680 v2 @3.6ghz with bclk @100 ?


----------



## Wanderer1

Hey guys,

i need some help. I have a couple of questions.

1: Is X79 worth buying at around 300 dollars in 2018? Im talking about a motherboard some ram like 16gigs and a cpu all together for that price.

2: Is the Asus rampage iv good? 

3: Is the EVGA Dark board good?

4: If i get a set like that, which is the go-to upgrade cpu later on for that socket?

Thank you


----------



## FlawleZ

Wanderer1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i need some help. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1: Is X79 worth buying at around 300 dollars in 2018? Im talking about a motherboard some ram like 16gigs and a cpu all together for that price.
> 
> 2: Is the Asus rampage iv good?
> 
> 3: Is the EVGA Dark board good?
> 
> 4: If i get a set like that, which is the go-to upgrade cpu later on for that socket?
> 
> Thank you


X79 is still good for 2018, but it depends a little on what you use the machine for and what you're expecting out of it. $300 is definitely a good deal if it includes the board, RAM and CPU. I use the Rampage IV and I think it's a great board. Dont have experience with the EVGA but havent heard anything negative about it. The best CPU depends on what you plan to use the system for.


----------



## Wanderer1

FlawleZ said:


> X79 is still good for 2018, but it depends a little on what you use the machine for and what you're expecting out of it. $300 is definitely a good deal if it includes the board, RAM and CPU. I use the Rampage IV and I think it's a great board. Dont have experience with the EVGA but havent heard anything negative about it. The best CPU depends on what you plan to use the system for.


Thanks for the response, mostly gaming streaming game recording and video editing. Which is the best vfm xeon overclockable cpu for this socket?


----------



## TLCH723

Just curious, can you use XTU for Xeon chips?

I dont remember seeing this ask here. And I cant seem to find the "search this thread" button


----------



## Roaches

Seeing 12 core ivy-Xeons dropping in price but not low enough to warrant a buy vs a current gen 10C+ CPU price performance wise. Right now the E5-2680V2 at $160 and E5-2690V2 going less than $300 a month ago are looking really good.

I got myself 2 extra Z9PE-D8-WS sitting in the closet for several months now and one in my main rig may get me to snag an extra pairs of 2680V2s again in the near future.


----------



## Korgan

mohiuddin said:


> Hey guys..
> Was out of touch for a while.
> Is there any mod for e5 26xx v2 (ivybridge locked xeons) to run all cores @Max-turbo-clock . Like e5 2680 v2 @3.6ghz with bclk @100 ?


That is not possible. You can lock it at 31 multi using high performance Power Plan in Windows. I run my 2680v2 at 114Mhz bclk which gives me 3534Mhz on all 10 cores. I had to set voltage to 1.160 to get it stable. It never runs above 50c with my Kraken cooler.


----------



## gooface

Hi everyone, so I currently have a Asus X58 Sabertooth board with a X5670 (running at 4ghz) and 12gb of RAM (6x2GB sticks) and it has been pretty stable and functional for me.

I just recently got a (for free) Asus P9X79 LE and a i7 3820 from a coworker that replaced it with a 8700K Z370 platform over the weekend. 
(said he wanted a motherboard with a TPM chip and he thought the board and cpu were dead because it wouldn't turn on for him or something and it fired right up for me, told me I could keep it)


Would it be worth investing in this platform over my current setup? I was looking at the E5-1650v2 to replcae the 3820 (they go for like $150ish on ebay it looks like it) how would that compare with the X5670 setup I already have?

Also is there any real difference between a i7-4930K and the E5-1650v2? (other than the 100mhz)

Thanks!


----------



## Aleslammer

gooface said:


> Hi everyone, so I currently have a Asus X58 Sabertooth board with a X5670 (running at 4ghz) and 12gb of RAM (6x2GB sticks) and it has been pretty stable and functional for me.
> 
> I just recently got a (for free) Asus P9X79 LE and a i7 3820 from a coworker that replaced it with a 8700K Z370 platform over the weekend.
> (said he wanted a motherboard with a TPM chip and he thought the board and cpu were dead because it wouldn't turn on for him or something and it fired right up for me, told me I could keep it)
> 
> 
> Would it be worth investing in this platform over my current setup? I was looking at the E5-1650v2 to replcae the 3820 (they go for like $150ish on ebay it looks like it) how would that compare with the X5670 setup I already have?
> 
> Also is there any real difference between a i7-4930K and the E5-1650v2? (other than the 100mhz)
> 
> Thanks!


I'd do it in a minute, although would keep X58 system till I made sure the problem of the first owner didn't show up for you.

As for your last question, of the Ivy based 6 cores I have the 4930K is about the best.


----------



## OLmer

Randomly got my lucky i7-4960x 3330A936
It does 4.7ghz at 1.35v and I'm perfectly fine with it.
I'm using MSI X79A-GD45 PLUS mobo


----------



## gofasterstripes

So bringing it back to 2670's and HEDT, Weldell's added some interesting thoughts in one of Level1's latest videos:

https://youtu.be/GAEM5O5otSQ


----------



## Bronson

Hi people, I have a question...recently I've bought a WD Black PCIe NVMe drive, so in order to use it with my ASUS X99 Deluxe, I had to install the latest BIOS...the thing is that I miss the MODDED one that allowed my the Turbo Mode, is nowadays any chance that I can obtain that Turbo with my current BIOS? thanxs in advance


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*Leemarvin* - post a link to your old BIOS you like, and the new BIOS. Do you know what mad it have turbo mode, was it a special edit or was that simply due to updated or a certain microcode? 
If it was a special edit, can you post a link to where it was originally discussed and modified


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*Leemarvin* - post a link to your old BIOS you like, and the new BIOS. Do you know what mad it have turbo mode, was it a special edit or was that simply due to updated or a certain microcode?
> If it was a special edit, can you post a link to where it was originally discussed and modified


Thanxs man, as soon as I can I gather the info I'll post it, I've been working like a slave and I have no time, sorry


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Whenever you have time to get everything posted I'll take a look and see if I can help


----------



## F-man4

Just got a QK3M and a QK3S.

MB: ASRock X99E-ITX
RAM: 16GB ECC UDIMM 2133MHz
HS: Noctua NH-U12DX

QK3M: 4.0GHz stable
QK3S: 3.8GHz stable
6850K: 4.2GHz stable (reference)

All in default VCC.

Are their results poor?


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Whenever you have time to get everything posted I'll take a look and see if I can help


Hi man, I've just found how CEKIM helped me to do it once upon a time, these were his tips on how to do it:

When I say "install EFI drivers", that happens before you get into windows.
You need to boot into an EFI shell from a USB stick that has Shellx64.efi on it.
Once in there, you need to copy the .efi file you intend to use (v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi for example) to your boot drive
1. you'll need to make an EFI bootable thumb/usb drive with shellx64.efi on it: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/63828/how-to-create-bootable-flash-for-efi-shell
2. copy the v3xxxx.efi file you want to try on there as well
3. In your bios, select the UEFI version of that USB stick to boot - it should take you to text screen with white and yellow letters. You may need to disable CSM to ensure UEFI mode is being used... don't recall the ASUS screens well enough to guide you there, but UEFI was their default so long as you selected the right boot target (it often shows you both the UEFI and non-UEFI option for a given bootable device).
4. Once there, you can copy the "driver" (the .efi file) to your windows boot drive (remember windows MUST be installed and booted in UEFI mode):
shell>cp fs0:\v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi fs2\efi\boot\v3_50_39_vcc.efi
where v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi is whatever .efi file you want to use named whatever you like. also where fs0 and fs2 will depend on your system - fs0 is _usually_ the USB stick you booted, but you can use the "ls" (list in unix) commands to show the files and figure out which drive is which: shell> ls fs2:\
5. once the v3xxx.efi file (which ever you want to use - I suggest v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi to start) you can now install the "driver" permanently: shell>bcfg driver add 0 fs2:\EFI\boot\v3x2_50_39_vcc.efi "V3 Turbo"
6. shell>exit


I did exactly that and I've found a Folder where I've kept the archives to make a bootable pendrive. I can upload that to we tarsnfer if needed 

Nowadayas using the latest beta BIOS from ASUS page: 3902 version, I hope that this helps, thanx in advance!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

So then this is a windows/pre-windows fix, nothing to do with BIOS correct? And you just need updated microcodes in the new BIOS right?
If yes, I will need a link to the BIOS you need updated.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> So then this is a windows/pre-windows fix, nothing to do with BIOS correct? And you just need updated microcodes in the new BIOS right?
> If yes, I will need a link to the BIOS you need updated.


At that moment I've made a clean install and also updated the BIOS with a modded version. Later I followed the steps I've upload in my prior post...the truth is that I don't exactly remember how I did it...recently I had to replace that modded BIOS that gave me the turbo fix since that day, with the newest beta BIOS from ASUS support web (3902)...because I couldn't make my mobo recognize my new pcie nvme ssd with the modded BIOS.

What do you mean with the BIOS I need updated? the one I have installed recently? is the latest one: 3902 from asus support webpage: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Thanxs man


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I thought maybe you wanted updated microcodes, since this fix you posted above is not BIOS related. If you had some other thing done to your BIOS previously, you'll have to remember or find that post and let me know, so I can make same changes.
Was it a hacked BIOS, or someone unhid a setting for you or what? I can't do a BIOS fix unless you show me what you needed, where it was done before etc. Where is a link to the previous BIOS, where you first downloaded it, so I can see any discussion or notes on the mod etc


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> I thought maybe you wanted updated microcodes, since this fix you posted above is not BIOS related. If you had some other thing done to your BIOS previously, you'll have to remember or find that post and let me know, so I can make same changes.
> Was it a hacked BIOS, or someone unhid a setting for you or what? I can't do a BIOS fix unless you show me what you needed, where it was done before etc. Where is a link to the previous BIOS, where you first downloaded it, so I can see any discussion or notes on the mod etc


Maybe the best idea would be to upload the pendrive I've preprared that time to hack the xeon, if you want when I come home I send you a PM with the wetransfer link of that folder, That would help you?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I need a link to where you're previous BIOS allowed you to turbo vs the stock one from Asus did not. Anything USB related is something you'd have to play with on your end, unless you think something needs changed in your USB stuff for the new BIOS I could maybe look, but not sure since I have no clue on why anything USB/software related would be needed to run a normal function that should be provided by your board and CPU by default.


Why is turbo not working to begin with, it's a default CPU feature, is it missing from the BIOS, or is your CPU ES/QC/Confidential etc. If your CPU is ES and not retail, that may need a specific microcode used vs whatever is in the stock BIOS from Asus, lots more details needed.
Mainly where you first discussed this issue with others, and found a fix, would be a great start. That way I can see the following - what your initial issue was, what others said, what fix was posted, and the discussion of all that.


Hack Xeon as discussed in this thread, usually only means you need to do some mod (for example solder, jumper, sticker on CPU, remove plastic of CPU socket, and add CPU microcodes etc). 
I've never seen anyone needing software for such a hack, but to be honest I have not paid a lot of attention to X79/X99 so I could have easily missed this being a requirement.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> I need a link to where you're previous BIOS allowed you to turbo vs the stock one from Asus did not. Anything USB related is something you'd have to play with on your end, unless you think something needs changed in your USB stuff for the new BIOS I could maybe look, but not sure since I have no clue on why anything USB/software related would be needed to run a normal function that should be provided by your board and CPU by default.
> 
> 
> Why is turbo not working to begin with, it's a default CPU feature, is it missing from the BIOS, or is your CPU ES/QC/Confidential etc. If your CPU is ES and not retail, that may need a specific microcode used vs whatever is in the stock BIOS from Asus, lots more details needed.
> Mainly where you first discussed this issue with others, and found a fix, would be a great start. That way I can see the following - what your initial issue was, what others said, what fix was posted, and the discussion of all that.
> 
> 
> Hack Xeon as discussed in this thread, usually only means you need to do some mod (for example solder, jumper, sticker on CPU, remove plastic of CPU socket, and add CPU microcodes etc).
> I've never seen anyone needing software for such a hack, but to be honest I have not paid a lot of attention to X79/X99 so I could have easily missed this being a requirement.


Here at almost the end of the page is my initial post in this thread asking for help: 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...king-x79-x99-beyond-x58-134.html#post26223245

At that time when I downloaded the tools to do it, there were two guides: 

1. : https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/
that is a very comprehensive one

...and the second one, I can transcript it here:

2.

1. Download latest BIOS

2. Modify BIOS to remove microcode

UBU instructions:
-press “7”

-press “1”

-select anything except “0/skip” for Broadwell-E, as this forces the update (I chose the latest microcode)

-select “0/skip” for Haswell-E (this causes there to be no microcode for V3s)

-press enter

-press “0/exit”


3. Flash modified BIOS

4. Run Shell

Booting into shell instructions:
* Copy EFI folder and its contents to a USB stick (FAT32)
* Look in folder named "Place Contents On Root Of USB Stick To Boot Into Shell"
Use F11 to use the BIOS boot manager and select your USB drive (UEFI boot)


5. Add V3 EFI to BIOS drivers

Copy the V3 EFI file of your choice to the system boot drive:

cp fs0:\V3.EFI fs1:\EFI\Boot

* fs0 is your USB drive and it is assumed that the V3 EFI file is there in the root
* fs1 is the system boot drive but it may not be (mine was fs4)


Make it so that the V3 EFI is executed before the OS launches:

bcfg driver add 0 fs1:\EFI\BOOT\V3.EFI "V3 Full Turbo"

* Again fs1 is the system boot drive where you copied the V3 EFI file to (mine was fs4)

Restart your PC by typing in "reset"

6. Update microcode in Windows

Run the VMWare microcode updater:

Rename either 0x27.dat OR 0x39.dat to microcode.dat

* microcode.dat is already 0x39 so you can skip this if that is your desired microcode

Run install.bat as administrator

The thing is that I never moddified my current BIOS at THAT moment and instead I've used a modded one that was in the place were you could download the tools, there was a BIOS made for my Mobo model, so I've used it and it worked. Currently I need to have the latest BIOS from ASUS, becauise if not it won't be recognize my new NVMe PCIe SSD, but that made me loose my Turbo Hack. I hope this helps and many thanks again for the patience, I'm the ultimate noob regarding this stuff.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks, that's better, now I gotcha! So you need BIOS mod to microcodes, and then your USB Stuff done on your end. 
I assumed that was all that was needed. If this fails, then you can go back to the other BIOS that did work for you, except mod if for NVME instead of relying on the new BIOS to give you that.
So, lets do this! Upload the BIOS you like, for two reasons. One, so I can see which microcodes are in it, to put in the new 3902 BIOS, and two so I can modify that older BIOS for you to support NVME.


----------



## tbob22

F-man4 said:


> Just got a QK3M and a QK3S.
> 
> MB: ASRock X99E-ITX
> RAM: 16GB ECC UDIMM 2133MHz
> HS: Noctua NH-U12DX
> 
> QK3M: 4.0GHz stable
> QK3S: 3.8GHz stable
> 6850K: 4.2GHz stable (reference)
> 
> All in default VCC.
> 
> Are their results poor?


BCLK overclock? Broadwell Xeons are locked right? If so, that doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## sm1ly

Hi there.

Find info about 1650 v3 here: https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocki...51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/ctroin1

man write that can OC v3 l3 cache to 40.
I got a lot of 1680 v3, cache here clocking to -100Mhz from cpu (like 4200 cpu cores, 4100 l3 cache, 4500cpu/4400cache).

also I got tested i9 7900x. Cant clock cache at all, only cpu cores. Found on some forums info that clocked cache to 3ghz, but unstable

So anybody got information about clocking 1680 v4 l3 cache(broadwell)?

or maybe somebody can test it?


----------



## sm1ly

I found in www that e5 1600 v4 fully locked...

https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1522858-x99-xeon-overclock-5.html

question not actual more


----------



## lumpen1

Hello guys!
Soon I will be the lucky Rampage V Extreme X99).
I am sure that you often have to answer these kinds of questions.
But I ask you to advise a good version of the processor for games for a reasonable price.
I see that many people are fond of Xeon. It's the right way?
I plan overclocking. It is better to choose the maximum supported memory 3300 or you can limit 3000 to 2666.

If you use Xeon, do you need ECC memory?

Sorry for my english.
Many thanks for your patience and answers.
Regards,


----------



## tbob22

lumpen1 said:


> Hello guys!
> Soon I will be the lucky Rampage V Extreme X99).
> I am sure that you often have to answer these kinds of questions.
> But I ask you to advise a good version of the processor for games for a reasonable price.
> I see that many people are fond of Xeon. It's the right way?
> I plan overclocking. It is better to choose the maximum supported memory 3300 or you can limit 3000 to 2666.
> 
> If you use Xeon, do you need ECC memory?
> 
> Sorry for my english.
> Many thanks for your patience and answers.
> Regards,


Xeons do not require ECC.

For purely gaming the 5820k is probably best, if you need more PCIE lanes then E5-1650v3/5930k is good. If you need more cores 5960x or E5-1660v3 is good too.

3200mhz+ memory on Haswell-E can be a bit tricky depending on IMC lottery.


----------



## lumpen1

Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## domrockt

When you are using xeons the Speed of your RAM is irrelevant. Just use 4 RAM sticks for quad channel. Afaik the xeon imc dont use more than 2k ramspeed 2400mhz is luck with the imc.


----------



## lumpen1

domrockt said:


> When you are using xeons the Speed of your RAM is irrelevant. Just use 4 RAM sticks for quad channel. Afaik the xeon imc dont use more than 2k ramspeed 2400mhz is luck with the imc.


Many thanks!
Excellent remark. I did not know about it.
I took 5820k and g.skill f4-3000c15q-16grb, what do you think?
I will wait for good prices for xeons.


----------



## domrockt

lumpen1 said:


> domrockt said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are using xeons the Speed of your RAM is irrelevant. Just use 4 RAM sticks for quad channel. Afaik the xeon imc dont use more than 2k ramspeed 2400mhz is luck with the imc.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!
> Excellent remark. I did not know about it.
> I took 5820k and g.skill f4-3000c15q-16grb, what do you think?
> I will wait for good prices for xeons.
Click to expand...

pretty much my setup atm, i use 4x8gb 3000mhz mixed brands for quad channel. I try my luck today with an eventual broken xeon e5 2696 v3 qey8. I paid 120€ for it.


----------



## lumpen1

domrockt said:


> pretty much my setup atm, i use 4x8gb 3000mhz mixed brands for quad channel. I try my luck today with an eventual broken xeon e5 2696 v3 qey8. I paid 120€ for it.


I look forward to see your test results


----------



## narutonic

domrockt said:


> pretty much my setup atm, i use 4x8gb 3000mhz mixed brands for quad channel. I try my luck today with an eventual broken xeon e5 2696 v3 qey8. I paid 120€ for it.


Wait, only 120€?! For an 18cores with a max turbo frequency of 3.60Ghz !?
edit: Missed the "eventualy broken"


----------



## Bronson

Right now running my pc with the latest BIOS and the hack, ONLY because of the help of HelpDatBIOS!!! I wanted to publicly thank him...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks man, happy to see your board back in action! Are we ever going to get fixed "Thanks" button here again?


----------



## skedda

Hello! I recently got made a sweet offer on an Asus X99E-10G and an E5-2696v3. Would I be able to overclock the CPU on all cores to let's say, 3.6 - 3.8 GHz? I found a video on YouTube and became intrigued. Is that still possible even with the new BIOS updates? Thank you for your help.


----------



## gtz

skedda said:


> Hello! I recently got made a sweet offer on an Asus X99E-10G and an E5-2696v3. Would I be able to overclock the CPU on all cores to let's say, 3.6 - 3.8 GHz? I found a video on YouTube and became intrigued. Is that still possible even with the new BIOS updates? Thank you for your help.


No

Maximum you will get is a 8 core turbo of 3.8. All core turbo will be between 3.2 and 3.5Ghz depending on your sample. The trick is to undervolt the CPU as far as it will go to get the maximum all core turbo.


----------



## skedda

gtz said:


> No
> 
> Maximum you will get is a 8 core turbo of 3.8. All core turbo will be between 3.2 and 3.5Ghz depending on your sample. The trick is to undervolt the CPU as far as it will go to get the maximum all core turbo.


Thank you for the quick response. That sounds good. Once I have the parts here I will report back. Thank you again.


----------



## kertsz

Hello, a quick question, which is the Xeon of more cores that can be OC in X79 ?. Thank you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

kertsz said:


> Hello, a quick question, which is the Xeon of more cores that can be OC in X79 ?. Thank you.



1680 V2 is the best you can get:

Mine below:


----------



## kertsz

If I overclocking it by STRAP, and I raise the multiplier to 36, would it have 4.5Ghz at 100% CPU load? or would that multiplier of 36 go down when the CPU is 100%?.

And another question, thanks for the support.

With the Xeon 1680 V2, is it safe that I can modify the STRAP ?, with other Xeon of 10 cores is not possible ?.
Because I understand that not all Xeon are OC by STRAP

EDIT:
I have looked and my motherboard is not compatible with said CPU

https://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards/P9X79E_WS/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## kertsz

For example, in this 12-core, 24-threads CPU, it looks like the STRAP option is available. What I do not know is if it can be edited.


----------



## kertsz

Another thing that I do not know, forgive my ignorance. It is that apparently in Xeon, the stock multiplier speed is reduced in multi thread loads. And my question is whether it can be manually forced to the maximum in some way. For example, in the CPU that you indicate 1680 V2, the maximum multiplier is 39, is this variable, or can it be fixed?


----------



## Korgan

kertsz said:


> Another thing that I do not know, forgive my ignorance. It is that apparently in Xeon, the stock multiplier speed is reduced in multi thread loads. And my question is whether it can be manually forced to the maximum in some way. For example, in the CPU that you indicate 1680 V2, the maximum multiplier is 39, is this variable, or can it be fixed?


All 16XXV2 have unlocked multiplier. They overclock the same way as 4930k or 4960x. 

The 26XXv2 have locked multiplier and can only be overclocked by raising the BCLK and voltage. Max BCLK for 26XXV2 is 113MHz. Anything above that gives you instability .

2680V2 has x31 as max all core turbo. With 113Mhz BCLK it gives you 3.5GHz on all cores. 4GHz when loading only 1 core
2690V2 has x33 as max all core turbo. With 113Mhz BCLK it gives you 3.7GHz on all cores. 4GHz when loading only 1 core
2697V2 has x30 as max all core turbo. With 113Mhz BCLK it gives you 3.4GHz on all cores. 4GHz when loading only 1 core

1680v2 @4.8GHz = total 38,4Ghz
2697V2 @3.4Ghz = total 40,8Ghz

So the 2697V2 is a little bit faster in multithreadded workloads and 1680V2 is much faster in all other workloads. The 2697V2 will run cooler and draw less power.

Pics of my 2680v2


----------



## mimixa

Hello.
Help to write V3.EFI with microcode 3d and 3c for one processor E5 2696 V3.
The goal is to reduce power consumption with unlocked cores.
Thank you.

V3 zip
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aehLJymORYjH1FGltk606-wW7V27Wt9U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Bronson

Hi people I need advice. I'm right now weighting the possibility of selling my RIG and move to a mini itx form factor.

More than probably sthg like: i7 8700k or Ryzen 2700X, a mini itx mobo and a Define Nano case, while keeping the rest of my configuration (the one in my signature).

So my doubts are the following ones: 

- I've bought a Corsair SF600, because at the beggining the case was going to be smaller, but now with my Fractal Nano I can even put an ATX PSU. Yet I've already have it, with the addition of a Silverstone adaptor bracket to use with ATX cases. So I'm planning to use it and selling my actual Seasonic 850W Gold. I've read multiple times that it can handle the rig that I'm planning to build, but is it really? and in the case I decline to move to the itx factor, is it risky to use the new Corsair SF600 with my actual X99 rig?

Thanxs in advance!


----------



## jlaw3x7

I notice on hwbot that some submission has 48x multiplier on their 1650 v3 (such as http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/q6zdyd.png). On my Asrock OC Formula 3.1 it lists 45x as max multiplier. Does it require a bios mod to go higher without using BCLK? or is that only supported by specific motherboards?


----------



## ucode

The production 1650 supports up to 80x ratio. How are you trying to set it? Need to set manually and not by using the OC presets.


----------



## jlaw3x7

hmm, yeah I am setting it manually. Got it off ebay. Guess I need to confirm it is authentic production.


----------



## ucode

run hwinfo32 and from the main window 

1. Select the "Report" tab 
2. Select sub menu "Create"
3. Select Export Format "Text LogFile"
4. Click "Browse..." and choose a suitable folder for saving your file.
5. Check if "Overwrite" box is selected. If not click box (a tick mark appears)
6. Click "Next >"
7. Click computer box to deselect all items (boxes should all be empty of ticks)
8. Expand CPU box by clicking "+" sign next to it
9. Click box next to "CPU Type" (a tick mark appears)
10. Click box next to "Processor Clock Ratio" (a tick mark appears)
11. Click "Finish" button.
12. Cut and paste results from log file produced.


----------



## jlaw3x7

ucode said:


> run hwinfo32 and from the main window
> 
> 1. Select the "Report" tab
> 2. Select sub menu "Create"
> 3. Select Export Format "Text LogFile"
> 4. Click "Browse..." and choose a suitable folder for saving your file.
> 5. Check if "Overwrite" box is selected. If not click box (a tick mark appears)
> 6. Click "Next >"
> 7. Click computer box to deselect all items (boxes should all be empty of ticks)
> 8. Expand CPU box by clicking "+" sign next to it
> 9. Click box next to "CPU Type" (a tick mark appears)
> 10. Click box next to "Processor Clock Ratio" (a tick mark appears)
> 11. Click "Finish" button.
> 12. Cut and paste results from log file produced.


Hmm, I guess it is a BIOS thing... Gonna clear CMOS and try again.

Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3 -----------------------------------------------------

[General Information]
[Operating Points]
CPU Bus Type: Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v2.0
Maximum DMI Link Speed: 5.0 GT/s
Current DMI Link Speed: 5.0 GT/s
PCI-Express Current Clock: 100.0 MHz = 1.00 x 100.0 MHz
[IA Overclocking]
Fused Ratio Limit: 80x
Voltage Mode: Override
Voltage Offset: 1 mV
Target Voltage: 1289 mV
[CLR (CBo/LLC/Ring) Overclocking]
Fused Ratio Limit: 80x
Voltage Mode: Override
Voltage Offset: 1 mV
Target Voltage: 1220 mV
[Uncore/SA Overclocking]
Fused Ratio Limit: N/A
Voltage Mode: Adaptive
Voltage Offset: 100 mV


----------



## jlaw3x7

So I made some good progress, but I cannot get any BCLK overclock working properly with my configuration. Anytime I try, even a very slight overclock, like 101, I get errors in prime 95 and other testing software as well as lockups. So, I am using multiplier instead, but I wonder if my board is malfunctioning because I see others have BCLK with Xeon on a lesser Asrock motherboard... (https://hwbot.org/submission/3561221_moparman_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_1650_v3_4805.68_mhz). I emailed Asrock technical support who informed me their HQ told them "Xeon CPU doesn’t support overclocking..." not at all helpful...

Another thing I noticed is the uncore seems to be stuck at x43 even though I set it to x44 or x47.

I also could not get any RAM memory frequency overclock to boot (so had to settle for tightening timings). My memory kit is not QVL but I am wondering if the motherboard is functioning properly since I have seen these things. This is my RAM: 8 x MTA9AS​​F51272PZ ​/​ Micron ​4G​B 1RX8 ​PC4​-2400 ECC.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

If your uncore is stuck, this is uncore bug, update your microcode past rev. 13/14. You can check current revision in HWInfo64 or AIDA64, or possibly in your BIOS itself.
Or with MC Extractor, drop your current BIOS on it to see all included microcodes. Download is in the releases tab


https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor


----------



## jlaw3x7

HelpDatBIOS said:


> If your uncore is stuck, this is uncore bug, update your microcode past rev. 13/14. You can check current revision in HWInfo64 or AIDA64, or possibly in your BIOS itself.
> Or with MC Extractor, drop your current BIOS on it to see all included microcodes. Download is in the releases tab
> 
> 
> https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor


Hmm, updated microcode to 3D but still see the same thing - maxed at x43.


----------



## Moparman

jlaw3x7 said:


> So I made some good progress, but I cannot get any BCLK overclock working properly with my configuration. Anytime I try, even a very slight overclock, like 101, I get errors in prime 95 and other testing software as well as lockups. So, I am using multiplier instead, but I wonder if my board is malfunctioning because I see others have BCLK with Xeon on a lesser Asrock motherboard... (https://hwbot.org/submission/3561221_moparman_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_1650_v3_4805.68_mhz). I emailed Asrock technical support who informed me their HQ told them "Xeon CPU doesn’t support overclocking..." not at all helpful...
> 
> Another thing I noticed is the uncore seems to be stuck at x43 even though I set it to x44 or x47.
> 
> I also could not get any RAM memory frequency overclock to boot (so had to settle for tightening timings). My memory kit is not QVL but I am wondering if the motherboard is functioning properly since I have seen these things. This is my RAM: 8 x MTA9AS​​F51272PZ ​/​ Micron ​4G​B 1RX8 ​PC4​-2400 ECC.


You need to run the 125fsb strap the E5-1650V3 like it a lot and helps with mem. currently i'm running mine at 125.1 and multi of 37x for 4.628. Now I can go higher but this is the sweet spot with the mem at 3336mhz and NB at 3502mhz. the Strap is what made all this easy to get at 1.291V


----------



## Moparman

Double post delete.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry @jlaw3x7 - I didn't see your image before, and was thinking this was the X58 thread (My comments were about X58 uncore bug)
Can you confirm this bug does not affect other regular CPU's (Non-Xeon)? If you are not sure, or you do know it worked properly with other CPU's, then it could be a BIOS bug, since this CPU is actually on their support compatibility list.


In order for you to figure out of this is caused by microcodes, you can try these older versions instead (29, 36, 39), one by one, and see if they all produce the same issue. 
If yes, then it's either a BIOS bug/limitation, or possibly microcode bug since 2014 which I doubt would remain constantly bugged for that long. Have you asked Asrock Directly? If not, ask and see what they say.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/1olmc6


I looked around, and seems it used to be board/CPU socket limited to 35-37, and only certain boards/CPU's could do that without a CPU hard mod, then new sockets and boards came out after that I don't think they CPU hard mod was needed anymore.
I could not find any examples of anyone running above 41, so that 43x may be a general built in CPU limit?


Can you show me an image of your BIOS page where you are setting the uncore frequency? I looked all through the BIOS and only see uncore voltage adjustments, no freq/multi setting option, but there's a ton in there so maybe I missed it.


Hopefully once more X99 and E5-1650 owners see your comments someone will chime in to offer better knowledge on this


----------



## jlaw3x7

Moparman said:


> You need to run the 125fsb strap the E5-1650V3 like it a lot and helps with mem. currently i'm running mine at 125.1 and multi of 37x for 4.628. Now I can go higher but this is the sweet spot with the mem at 3336mhz and NB at 3502mhz. the Strap is what made all this easy to get at 1.291V


Thanks, this was helpful guidance. Surprisingly, performance was noticeably slower with that configuration in system responsiveness. Superpi @ 32M was 5s slower compared to the multiplier only overclock. I get lockups or boot failures when my RAM is greater then 2400. Perhaps because it is ECC it is just not able to do the parity check much faster.


----------



## jlaw3x7

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Have you asked Asrock Directly? If not, ask and see what they say.





jlaw3x7 said:


> I emailed Asrock technical support who informed me their HQ told them "Xeon CPU doesn’t support overclocking..." not at all helpful...





HelpDatBIOS said:


> Can you show me an image of your BIOS page where you are setting the uncore frequency? I looked all through the BIOS and only see uncore voltage adjustments, no freq/multi setting option, but there's a ton in there so maybe I missed it.



(See attached)



> Boards with the extra pins in the socket can overclock the cache further, on this board I was able to OC the cache to 4.5GHz while the core was 4.5GHz.


Link to image on TT. Not sure if that applies to 1650 Xeons...

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7...mula-3-1-intel-motherboard-review/index7.html


----------



## Moparman

jlaw3x7 said:


> Thanks, this was helpful guidance. Surprisingly, performance was noticeably slower with that configuration in system responsiveness. Superpi @ 32M was 55s slower compared to the multiplier only overclock. I get lockups or boot failures when my RAM is greater then 2400. Perhaps because it is ECC it is just not able to do the parity check much faster.



Yea I'm going to lean towards the mem being the issue with your setup. Since I have the exact same board as you just the red version here are my settings. You won't be able to use my mem settings but the rest you should. This is my 32m run with old mem and zero tweaks http://hwbot.org/submission/3478998_moparman_superpi___32m_xeon_e5_1650_v3_6min_46sec_849ms


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*jlaw3x7* - Thanks for the image, I've never seen it called CPU Ratio so that's why I wasn't finding it except the uncore voltage settings (Funny, they call it uncore there)
I don't see a limitation in the BIOS for that settings, except for max of 78 same as CPU cores, and this is noted >> The maximum should be the same as the CPU Ratio

However, there may be some setting hidden in NVRAM Settings that I can't see without having a board in hand, unless you can get a valid output from the following tool.
Please run this using 32 and 64 bit commands, both for all versions of the tool contained, don't use the write commands further down in the text file, only those to read at the top (Above "After edit, if editing etc")
Please upload any and all NVRAM.txt files created so I can check them for you and see if any are valid and complete. Makes these copies, leaving all originals in place, so you'll know later which version gave you the complete output in case you use to write back.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/kggabb

Do you have the extra CPU socket pins? That may be what I was talking about with older CPU socket limitations vs newer sockets? But, I think the older sockets people were saying were being limited to 35x without a mod to the CPU lands.
I see the "NickShih’s OC Profile" and LN2 presets up to 6Ghz in this BIOS, so I assume it's one of the high end boards and has the good new socket, or maybe this is hidden from you and this is just a "Base BIOS" they use on all boards enabling/disabling settings per model



@*Moparman* didn't have any thoughts on a Uncore/CPU Cache ratio limitation?


----------



## jlaw3x7

Moparman said:


> Yea I'm going to lean towards the mem being the issue with your setup. Since I have the exact same board as you just the red version here are my settings. You won't be able to use my mem settings but the rest you should. This is my 32m run with old mem and zero tweaks http://hwbot.org/submission/3478998_moparman_superpi___32m_xeon_e5_1650_v3_6min_46sec_849ms


ok, well, my results with my settings are pretty close to yours. I got this ram for cheap considering it is ECC and that is something I want. So I guess that's good enough for now. I will look for better when the prices finally go down. Thanks again for your help! Overall, I am happy with the performance for an everyday OC and the chip is amazing. I can only imagine what it could do if I were not just using an AIO cooler.


----------



## ucode

@jlaw3x7 you may find you need to disable FIVR faults when using 1.3V+ if not done already and for bclk errors check WHEA corrected errors in event log or using Hwinfo32. Should be 0 if all is good. Once they get to the uncorrectable stage then it's BSOD time. For Cache ratio check not only FIVR mailbox but also MSR 0x620.


----------



## jlaw3x7

This is a top end Asrock MB for x99 OC. It has the extra pins and those Presets from Nick Shih. 

I did disable FIVR faults.

For stability checking, I tested with ETU, memtest, realbench & prime 95 v26.6. All passed - CPU temp max is 80C - no errors or WHEA. Then I thought, what happens if some app uses AVX, though I am not aware. So I got prime 95 v29b8 and tested. It was getting rounding errors and stopped threads due to self test failures. I could raise the vcore and it passes, but I wonder why it passes v26.6 at a lower vcore but not the latest version . Is the check in the latest version more accurate? Obviously, I would rather not have vcore higher if that is unnecessary.

During this testing I lowered the core multiplier one and found the uncore dropped one as well. So it seems there is something that stipulates uncore max multiplier = core multiplier minus four when over a certain threshold.


----------



## Bronson

I've been navigating Ebay and I've found some Xeons that were labeled "second hand" but others are labeled as "restored", what does restored imply???


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Interesting find about the uncore multi, I wonder why this is not discussed or frequently mentioned? Maybe it could be board or brand specific?


----------



## jlaw3x7

Leemarvin said:


> I've been navigating Ebay and I've found some Xeons that were labeled "second hand" but others are labeled as "restored", what does restored imply???


Refurbished ones would be those that were non-functional and made to work again. I would not trust them myself unless they were from Intel. Even then, I would want a warranty - if I purchased one - which I would be very unlikely too.


----------



## jlaw3x7

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Interesting find about the uncore multi, I wonder why this is not discussed or frequently mentioned? Maybe it could be board or brand specific?


I noticed some of my cores get hotter than the others. It would be a really cool BIOS mod if the per core mode could be made to allow up and down variance. Right now it forces downward clocking so I must take lower multi for all remaining cores after lowering - such as 47 47 46 46 46 46. I would like to do something like 47 47 46 47 46 47. Or even 47 48 46 48 46 49.


----------



## Bronson

jlaw3x7 said:


> Refurbished ones would be those that were non-functional and made to work again. I would not trust them myself unless they were from Intel. Even then, I would want a warranty - if I purchased one - which I would be very unlikely too.


thanxs man!


----------



## Bronson

For those with ASUS boards, it has been a lot of time since I didn't use ASUS Suite 3, I've installed to manage my fans...yet I ended deleting it because it was changing time and again my Power Options to balance...is there some workaround to it? or another way to control the fans bar Speedfan that I never could actually use properly?


----------



## ucode

jlaw3x7 said:


> I noticed some of my cores get hotter than the others. It would be a really cool BIOS mod if the per core mode could be made to allow up and down variance. Right now it forces downward clocking so I must take lower multi for all remaining cores after lowering - such as 47 47 46 46 46 46. I would like to do something like 47 47 46 47 46 47. Or even 47 48 46 48 46 49.


Would depend somewhat on how much a core is being heated up by other close cores so might need a bigger difference and IIRC there was a time stamp counter bug when using PCPS but probably not a big deal for most scenarios.


----------



## tbob22

I've been doing some testing at [email protected] on my 1680v2. Temps on the cores only peak at around 72c P95 SmallFFT, but the package eventually hits 85c. I noticed the package power is hitting 250w. I tried re-applying thermal paste but the package is still significantly higher than the core. Any ideas? Maybe time to move to an open loop.


----------



## branana

Does anyone have a modified BIOS for the Asrock X99E-ITX?


----------



## Jspinks020

Well I got one of those mini China x58/5520 boards..like a strong 6phase...and well it has one of the different ami bioses...and it registered...said it overclocked the x5650 to 4ghz in the bios...but in windows it's still stock at 2.8-2.9ghz....I tried XTU and SetFSB and really not sure with SetFSB.

That one needs help.


----------



## Jspinks020

I don't believe it was capable on an Oem and 5520 man....I thought you needed a different board the Asus or Gigabyte....


----------



## derfer

I know you can't change the max multi on the E5-26xx chips but can Intel XTU change anything useful on these chips? All core turbo maybe?


----------



## SMITHBEATZ

Rolodim said:


> Hi everybody!
> I recently became an owner of MB Huanan x79 (actually there is a c602 chip) and e5-1650 CPU.
> I was able to overclock it to 4.2GHz without any problems. But the processor is throttling to 3.8-3.9 GHz in the LinX 0.6.5 test.
> Power Limits in BIOS are set to 255.
> 
> 
> I noticed that in the ThrottleStop soft in the TPL section there was a parameter PP0 Current Limit with a value of 185.
> And IA Cores Power just reaches 180 Watt during the test.
> I tried to increase this value in the PP0 Power Limit line but this did not bring any effect. If I set the value at least 5 units less (180) then the CPU starts to work unstable.
> What could be the problem?
> And another question, is this the normal voltage for such frequency?


As far as I know, the E5-1650 Version one can only be OC to about 3.8-3.9Ghz. This is probably why you're having issues.


----------



## Retrorockit

Hi. I'm new here and my OC background is unusual in that I only overclock locked BIOS Dell computers using unlocked CPUs and Throttlestop software.

Fisrt I would like to clarify something in the guidlines section. The unlocked X58 LGA1366 CPUs are the W3570,W3580 Nehalem based 4c/8t 45nm CPUs, and the W3680,W3690 6c/12t 32nm CPUs. the rest are locked. The LGA775 Dell T3400, and the LGA1366 T3500 are known sytems for this. The EVGA Classified SR2 is the only unlocked 2QPI LGA1366MB and can overclock a dual CPU setup. So much for X58.

There is a Dell T3610 that makes a pretty good gaming system as is that's unknown so far for overclocking.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-Precision-T3610/1177
Here's a thread touting these. But I can't confirm that all their listed setups actually work. Especially the 150W and 8 core CPUs.
https://www.greenpcgamers.com/technology/awesome-precision-t3610-gaming-computer/
CPU compatability can vary with BIOS, and MB versions and I have no specifics for the LGA2011 systems. C602 chipset may confuse the issue.
Because what I do is so different from normal overclocking I started a separate thread for it at TPU.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/


----------



## mbop

*asus rampage iv extreme*

Hey i recently bought an asus rampage IV extreme, I need suggestions for cpus that can hit 4ghz+, preferrably 6c or 8c chips? Can someone list a bunch cpus whether with bclk overclocking or unlocked. 

Ill be mostly gaming/rendering/streaming


----------



## mbop

Intel Xeon E5-2687W v2 
Intel Xeon E5-2667 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-2640 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-2630 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-2620 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-1660 v2 
Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 
Okay out of these which unlocked or bclk overclockable? if u could reply with ul or bclk next to them would be great help.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Either get the 1680v2(8 core) or the 1650 v2(6 core) both unlocked multis.

I have the 1680 v2, still a beast!


----------



## mbop

Are the others not overclockable?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

26xx no. 

1650 1660 1650v2 1660v2 and 1680v2 are though. Also the 1620, but I don't think 1620 v2 is, quad cores.


----------



## mbop

thanks alot for the replies


----------



## xenkw0n

Just grabbed a 1680 v2 since they dropped to the $200 range and also because I recently acquired a X79-Deluxe for $75. My current machine is a 6800k + X99-A II with 32gb Samsung B-Die but it has not been a very pleasant experience. I feel when Zen 2 comes on the market it will cannibalize the X99 platform and unless you're running with a top of the line Mobo + 6950X, these components are going to drop drastically in price. I'll sell off my X99 Mobo + CPU, make a few dollars, and get to play around with this X79 8 core until I see where all the next gen Zen 2 chips land.

Anyway, I tried running 8 x 2GB 1600mhz CL6-8-6 1.5v on top of a 4.5ghz overclock and it became very temperamental. Was running at 1.35v core, 1.15 vccsa and 1.125 vtt @ 1.6v DRAM. Still have to catch up on this thread and find out what are safe voltages here and what people usually had to use to get overclocks stable with all 8 DIMM's populated. It would boot normal after applying the overclock, be stable, and then boot loop after I tried to restart, sitting on error code 19 for a few seconds before restarting. I would have to power cycle the machine, it would tell me the overclock failed, I wouldn't change any settings, and the computer would start up perfectly fine... Rinse and repeat. If my only chance of hitting 2133+ mhz on the RAM is with only 4 slots populated then I'll have to go that route with some 8GB LP Ballistix modules.

And am I reading this correctly? The CPU I have was made in 2017??? They were still making Ivy-E that recently?


----------



## ahujet

xenkw0n said:


> Just grabbed a 1680 v2 since they dropped to the $200 range and also because I recently acquired a X79-Deluxe for $75. My current machine is a 6800k + X99-A II with 32gb Samsung B-Die but it has not been a very pleasant experience. I feel when Zen 2 comes on the market it will cannibalize the X99 platform and unless you're running with a top of the line Mobo + 6950X, these components are going to drop drastically in price. I'll sell off my X99 Mobo + CPU, make a few dollars, and get to play around with this X79 8 core until I see where all the next gen Zen 2 chips land.
> 
> Anyway, I tried running 8 x 2GB 1600mhz CL6-8-6 1.5v on top of a 4.5ghz overclock and it became very temperamental. Was running at 1.35v core, 1.15 vccsa and 1.125 vtt @ 1.6v DRAM. Still have to catch up on this thread and find out what are safe voltages here and what people usually had to use to get overclocks stable with all 8 DIMM's populated. It would boot normal after applying the overclock, be stable, and then boot loop after I tried to restart, sitting on error code 19 for a few seconds before restarting. I would have to power cycle the machine, it would tell me the overclock failed, I wouldn't change any settings, and the computer would start up perfectly fine... Rinse and repeat. If my only chance of hitting 2133+ mhz on the RAM is with only 4 slots populated then I'll have to go that route with some 8GB LP Ballistix modules.
> 
> And am I reading this correctly? The CPU I have was made in 2017??? They were still making Ivy-E that recently?


I wonder where did you find e5 1680v2 200 dollars a pop?


----------



## xenkw0n

ahujet said:


> I wonder where did you find e5 1680v2 200 dollars a pop?


Ebay... The one listed for 240 from the seller who has buy it now. Offered 175, they countered with 225, I offered 200, they accepted.


----------



## deafboy

Yup, got mine on ebay as well. Was listed for $299, offered $200, they accepted, happy camper.


----------



## xenkw0n

So I very quickly found this apparent 2400mhz memory bug with 100mhz strap - The posts I found related to this were from 2014. Is this still a thing? Is there a fix or something I should be doing to get 2400mhz memory write bandwidth taken care of?


----------



## deafboy

Are you experiencing it?

Most of that stuff has been resolved (to at least some degree) with the BIOS updates


----------



## xenkw0n

deafboy said:


> Are you experiencing it?
> 
> Most of that stuff has been resolved (to at least some degree) with the BIOS updates


I am indeed. BIOS 4805 on X79-Deluxe. When I first set to 2400mhz CL10 and ran AIDA64 the numbers were around 65-70k across the board. After restarting and other stuff I went back to AIDA64 and the write speeds dropped to 40k and latency up from 50ns to 55ns.


----------



## lillux

Hi guys, I'm testing for oc a Xeon e5 2680v2.


I'm on a Gigabyte x79 up4
4 x 8GB ddr3 hyperx 1867Mhz 1.656v
GTX 1080
Noctua NH15
EVGA G2 850w Gold



Seems stable (14+ hours of Prime95, still running):


BCLK: 114.00Mhz
Vcore: 1.15
Max temp: 53° C
Peak Power: 132.35W



yesterday I tested 115Mhz BCLK at 1.180 Vcore, but it started to boot loop.


I'm open to advise that can help me to push it a bit up with the frequencies. I will update this post while testing


----------



## xenkw0n

Took a bit to realize my mobo was setting very aggressive tertiary timings when overclocking into the 2133 and 2400mhz range. I had to loosen them up a bit to not get errors in memtest. I will say this 1680v2 runs hotttttttttt.


----------



## xenkw0n

It seems like LLC does more harm than good unless pushing serious overclocks because these chips get pretty warm well before pushing into the 1.4v+ range.

Settled my 4.4ghz overclock with LLC off and under stress it bounces between 1.264 and 1.28v. Without being fully taxed it hits up to 1.32v and overall there's just no need for LLC in this instance. If I wanted to push to 4.6 I could see it becoming useful but even at 4.5ghz and LLC off, 1.4v works as it droops down to 1.328 territory. I found myself using .02 additional turbo voltage to help combat the serious vDroop on this X79-Deluxe board.

Memory tightening is going to be a lot longer of a process than it normally would be because the system wasn't setting tertiary timings lax enough for me to just worry about what could be causing instability in the other timings. Was getting memtest errors (not a lot, but I don't want any...) with auto settings on my third timings and they went away after I loosened them up. Just means there's gonna be some small adjustments and then daily memtest runs when I'm at work until I hone in on what my sticks can do without risking data corruption. Bumping the voltages wasn't helping, they were way too tight... the memory training is impressive on this board but the memory is good enough to operate for initial boot with the aggressive timings. We're talking 1-2-3 and a few 0 timings set in the tertiary ones. None of them get set over 4 even on auto when setting to 2133 or 2400mhz.


----------



## lillux

xenkw0n said:


> It seems like LLC does more harm than good unless pushing serious overclocks because these chips get pretty warm well before pushing into the 1.4v+ range.
> 
> Settled my 4.4ghz overclock with LLC off and under stress it bounces between 1.264 and 1.28v. Without being fully taxed it hits up to 1.32v and overall there's just no need for LLC in this instance. If I wanted to push to 4.6 I could see it becoming useful but even at 4.5ghz and LLC off, 1.4v works as it droops down to 1.328 territory. I found myself using .02 additional turbo voltage to help combat the serious vDroop on this X79-Deluxe board.
> 
> Memory tightening is going to be a lot longer of a process than it normally would be because the system wasn't setting tertiary timings lax enough for me to just worry about what could be causing instability in the other timings. Was getting memtest errors (not a lot, but I don't want any...) with auto settings on my third timings and they went away after I loosened them up. Just means there's gonna be some small adjustments and then daily memtest runs when I'm at work until I hone in on what my sticks can do without risking data corruption. Bumping the voltages wasn't helping, they were way too tight... the memory training is impressive on this board but the memory is good enough to operate for initial boot with the aggressive timings. We're talking 1-2-3 and a few 0 timings set in the tertiary ones. None of them get set over 4 even on auto when setting to 2133 or 2400mhz.



Thanks for the advise on timings, i will try that.


Updating on my tests, I found some strange behaviours: the system boot and works normally, but it freeze sometimes with a *kernel-power id:41.*

I succeeded to replicate this freeze:


in Blender 2.79 I work on a model (around 1M vertices) with a window in 3d view (only surface mesh representation) and a window with render mode (so same object as above but with materials and lights, so gpu load).
From this situation if I open a molecular visualization sw (ucsf Chimera X) windows freeze. It does not happen if I have only the surface and not the render in Blender.


I tryed all of the prime95 tests for at least one hour, and no freeze happened.


So i'm wondering if the problem is due to a low voltage or some kind of cpu-gpu miscomunication due to the high bclk. (on oclmembench i found a lower bandwidth in oc)



actual vcore:1.150v,
vtt:1.16,
pll:1.75,
imc:auto,
ram: auto 1866Mhz, 1.656v (but hwinfo is showing me 1063x2 Mhz on loose timings).


Next step I will do will be to manually set the ram voltage and clock and try an higher vcore on the cpu.




UPDATE:
I changed some setting:
vtt: 1.18v
ram multi: 16x (in windows it goes to 1824Mhz (912Mhz x2 as seen in HWinfo and in the BIOS...._wmic memorychip get speed_ command in the prompt reads 1600 Mhz)


seems stable, I will update with some more test soon.


----------



## xenkw0n

So after a month of testing and dealing with weeks of confusion, I can confidently say the combination of Memory/CPU/Mobo I have does NOT like >1.575v DRAM. 2133 9-9-9-27 2T is stable at 1.535v but will throw a random error every 5 hours in MemTest at 1.575v.

I took it one step further and pumped up the voltage to 1.65v DRAM and it would throw at least an error through each pass! Anyone have similar experiences?

CPU: 1680v2 (4.4ghz)
Mobo: ASUS X79-Deluxe
RAM: Crucial Ballistix LP 4x8GB (2133mhz)

CPU vCore ~1.3v
vDRAM : 1.535v
SysAgent : .09v
CPU PLL : 1.45v
CPU VTT : 1.05v

Do I have some type of silicon lottery chip / mobo combination to be able to pull off 2133 at CL9 with low SA/PLL voltages? It's been rock-solid for a week like this.


----------



## Helgaiden

I took an HP Z420 motherboard and built a system around it that turned out pretty cool. Using a Xeon E5-2667v2. No "press f1 to boot" errors. Nice clean boot, operates as usual of any standard system aside from being a tad on the louder side due to no real PWM fan control. Not tooooo huge of a deal. 

https://builds.gg/builds/the-rgbeast-2-0-epic-xeon-build-19141


----------



## jlaw3x7

jlaw3x7 said:


> Anytime I try, even a very slight overclock, like 101, I get errors in prime 95 and other testing software as well as lockups. So, I am using multiplier instead...I also could not get any RAM memory frequency overclock to boot (so had to settle for tightening timings).


So I finally figured this out more... the memory overclock and the uncore overclock are related... so overclocking them both was not productive for me. In fact, when I tried both, the system would not boot.

I somehow killed my previous 1650 v3 CPU (more likely it was damaged by the previous ebay owner) & so I purchased another. As I was going thru overclock again I noticed I can overclock ram speed to 3333 with bclk but when I did - I could not overclock uncore. I saw this behavior with Samsung and Micron memory. When I used uncore multiplier overclocking, I actually got better measured memory performance in aida64.

I thought I would post this in case someone has similar issues in hopes it would help.


----------



## 486DX

Helgaiden said:


> I took an HP Z420 motherboard and built a system around it that turned out pretty cool. Using a Xeon E5-2667v2. No "press f1 to boot" errors. Nice clean boot, operates as usual of any standard system aside from being a tad on the louder side due to no real PWM fan control. Not tooooo huge of a deal.
> 
> https://builds.gg/builds/the-rgbeast-2-0-epic-xeon-build-19141


This is the most pampered Z420 motherboard ever. Good work! Whilst most of these boards end up in dusty server rooms, followed by recycling/eBay, this one is living the high life. 

I've only worked on one HP OEM before, and that was an old H55/1156 tower, I think an HP Elite 8100 or something - I just swapped the Pentium G6950 for an i5 750, added a 75W GPU and sold it on. 

If I recall correctly, HP used weird proprietary connections - specifically for the ATX power. Did you have to buy any adaptors for this one? Power/Audio etc?

Either way, excellent job!


----------



## Oddworld191919

Any feedback as to whether the following motherboard or CPU would work? Just learning about this OC, and have these parts on hand. 

Motherboard: 

EVGA X99 Micro2
_______________________

CPU: 

- Intel E5-2667 v3 
- Intel QGSQ (R2 Stepping)
- 8 Cores @ 3.2 GHz
- 20MB L3 Cache
- 135W
- http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QG/QGSQ.html


----------



## gnasherrr

benched a bit for some good fun


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So swapped my poor OCing 4930K that needed stupid voltage, 1.5v for 4.4Ghz. Now running a 1650v2 I found for $70. At 4.5Ghz at 1.22v so far. I went from what was probably a worst-case CPU lottery to a pretty good one. lol I only got the CPU to play with it. Pretty impressed so far. 

This brings me to a question on memory OC, since that will be next. It has been a few years since I even messed with this on my 4930K, so need a quick refresher. What is the more important focus on memory OC for these Ivybridge chips, clock or timings? Right now I have Dominator Platinum running at the factory 2133 9-11-11-31. The plan is to push the CPU as far as I can with no more than 1.35v and then start pushing memory. I am thinking trying to push clocks on the memory then tighten timings up from where ever they end up. But I was thinking maybe just try and tighten the timings up and staying at 2133. say maybe try for 9-9-9-27. Just not sure what would be the better option. The machine is mostly used for gaming but is used for video editing from time to time as well. I think I know what would be best, but would like some info from you all. 

Any suggestions on the memory direction to push for would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

making progress. 4.7Ghz and still only in the 1.3xx volt range. I have not touched memory yet. Think I will try for 2400 and then tighten the timings after that.


----------



## deafboy

Nice, that's great!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I pushed it to 4.9Ghz. I can boot at 5ghz, but wont run Prime95 for more than a few seconds. I will post once an image when I get things fully dialed in. I only ran prime95 for an hour. Voltage is 1.47v and runs at 80-82c on the hottest core. Custom loop with a 480 and 360 rad. Under more normal loads, even benching all cores temps stay around 65c. Not too bad.


----------



## TK421

What's an overclockable Xeon CPU for X99 systems?

Not BLCK, actual multiplier and cache being adjustable.


----------



## D-EJ915

TK421 said:


> What's an overclockable Xeon CPU for X99 systems?
> 
> Not BLCK, actual multiplier and cache being adjustable.


https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/xeons-with-an-open-multiplier.15983/

Here is list of unlocked xeon parts.

For X99 you have the E5 16xx V3 parts.


----------



## TK421

D-EJ915 said:


> https://forums.servethehome.com/index.php?threads/xeons-with-an-open-multiplier.15983/
> 
> Here is list of unlocked xeon parts.
> 
> For X99 you have the E5 16xx V3 parts.


1680 clock better than 1660?


----------



## D-EJ915

TK421 said:


> 1680 clock better than 1660?


No idea I've not used them but I'd wager it is slightly better binned from its higher clocks. The 1660 V3 is same as 5960X with ECC support. I'm not really sure it is worth the cost since the 1660 V3 is like 180 dollars and the 1680 V3 is like 350.


----------



## bobbybluz

*E5 1680 V2 in a X79 Sabertooth?*

I have a chance to get the Xeon fairly cheap (less than $200) but I'm wondering if anyone here has put one in an Asus X79 Sabertooth? I already have a cool & stable 4.7GHZ 4960X in it but am curious to see what performance gain may be had. I know the overclocking lottery game well but before popping for the Xeon want to be sure it'll work satisfactorily.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, should work just fine.

Clock for clock you likely won't beat your current CPU. A lot of the 1680s seem to cap out around the 4.5-4.6 mark, buuut the 2 additional cores and 4 additional threads may help you in some workloads.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

My 1650 V2 clocks to 4.9Ghz on custom loop. I back it off to 4.8Ghz for normal use. I can boot at 5.0Ghz but can not really get it to run past boot. 

Unless you need the extra couple cores, the 1650v2 may be a better option and it's a lot cheaper. Got mine for $70 just for giggles.


----------



## deafboy

Dang, that's awesome. What voltages are you pushing to achieve that?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

1.4v for 4.8Ghz. Don't recall the exact voltage off-hand for 4.9, but it is still in the 1.4xx range. From there it hits a voltage wall. At 5.0Ghz I had to crank to over 1.5v to get it to boot. 

temps stay pretty decent on P95. Once my loop stabilizes thems crest at around 75C. Normal operation, even rendering video it stays around 50-65C. Most gaming only sees 45-55C.

EK block, 360+480 rads, and D5 pump. Two old Titan X Maxwell cards in the loop too.


----------



## bobbybluz

First test run with my new 1680 V2 yielded 4.7GHz @1.35 core volts. I only swapped it for the 4960X that was in it and had to reset the XMP profile for the correct speed. After the holidays I'll have more time to play around with it and see what it can do maxxed out. In the Passmark CPU test it scored a 21,468 which isn't bad all things considered. That's 3,000 points higher than the 4960X and less than 300 points lower than my 5960X.


----------



## Retrorockit

We're trying to overclock an unlocked E5-1660v2 Xeon in a Dell T3610 workstation.
I've found confirmation of multiplier overclocks on this CPU. And several successful overclocks of the E5-1650v2 in the Dell T3610 at userbenchmark.com (4.2GHz).
We've had good results using Throttlestop to overclock Dell workstations with LGA775, and X58. The T3610 uses a C600 chipset not X79.
I've heard rumors that intel has used microcode updates to lock down the unlocked Xeons. The ones I've seen at CPUZ were all flagged for microcode updates. Do you guys know amything about this? Is the Spectre/MD patch being used for this also?

Here's the thread. Throttlestop overclocking uses TDP and multiplier only due to the locked BIOS computers. This happens through Windows. That's why it has it's own thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...cking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-33#post-4180137
Userbenchmark T3610. Anything with an 80% CPU score is an overclock.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...cking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-33#post-4180137
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/21548648


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Pretty sure that is a C602 chipset in those. The usual server/workstation chipsets. Not really an OC motherboard. Most of us are all using x79 boards since it is just drop in and go. Nothing special needed as long as the BIOS supports the chip. 

The fact 16xx xeons OC with nothing extra needed on X79 would leave me to believe there are no microcode limitations. Unless there is some check for the chipset, maybe? 

What issues are you running into that makes you think you need some special sauce? Keep in mind also that the board in that machine is not intended for OC, so it will be limited in ability, most likely.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Any x99 + v3 xeon owners out there with OC results? I've been looking around and found that the 1660/1680 v3 are unlocked 8c/16t chips, but haven't seen many actual owners. I could probably count the number of posts from people running them on one hand. Maybe I'd need both hands if I included all the results on 3dmark, but even those are mostly a small handful in the 4.4ish ghz range.

16gb ram was starting to feel a bit tight, so I picked up some dirt cheap ram on cyber monday (4x8gb ddr3000 ripjaws V). Turns out the new cheapo ram I bought is Hynix CJR, which overclocks somewhat decently (worlds better than my old Micron "A die"). So now I'm sitting at ddr3200 15-17-17-28-1T, and even managed to bump my uncore up to 4.1ghz. Whether or not this makes any difference in reality, I have no idea (probably not), but its been fun tinkering around, and I have the itch to upgrade (read: buy stuff and play with hardware).

It looks like the 1660 v3 can be had under $200 on eBay, with the 1680s being closer to $300. I've seen some people claim the 1680 v3 is a "better binned" 5960x due to the higher factory base clock, but I'm not sure I buy into that. Frankly I don't even have any use for the extra cores since all I use my rig for is gaming, but <$200 for a new 8c/16t chip to mess with is really tempting.

Pretty sure my entire purpose of writing this post is to convince myself that I should just buy one. Worst case I just list it back up on eBay, right? Or maybe my post will lure some secret v3 xeon owners out of hiding and share their results here...


----------



## gtz

pewpewlazer said:


> Any x99 + v3 xeon owners out there with OC results? I've been looking around and found that the 1660/1680 v3 are unlocked 8c/16t chips, but haven't seen many actual owners. I could probably count the number of posts from people running them on one hand. Maybe I'd need both hands if I included all the results on 3dmark, but even those are mostly a small handful in the 4.4ish ghz range.
> 
> 16gb ram was starting to feel a bit tight, so I picked up some dirt cheap ram on cyber monday (4x8gb ddr3000 ripjaws V). Turns out the new cheapo ram I bought is Hynix CJR, which overclocks somewhat decently (worlds better than my old Micron "A die"). So now I'm sitting at ddr3200 15-17-17-28-1T, and even managed to bump my uncore up to 4.1ghz. Whether or not this makes any difference in reality, I have no idea (probably not), but its been fun tinkering around, and I have the itch to upgrade (read: buy stuff and play with hardware).
> 
> It looks like the 1660 v3 can be had under $200 on eBay, with the 1680s being closer to $300. I've seen some people claim the 1680 v3 is a "better binned" 5960x due to the higher factory base clock, but I'm not sure I buy into that. Frankly I don't even have any use for the extra cores since all I use my rig for is gaming, but <$200 for a new 8c/16t chip to mess with is really tempting.
> 
> Pretty sure my entire purpose of writing this post is to convince myself that I should just buy one. Worst case I just list it back up on eBay, right? Or maybe my post will lure some secret v3 xeon owners out of hiding and share their results here...


The 1660V3 and 1680V3 are overclockable. But not all 16XXV3 are overclockable. I purchased a 1620V3 a long time ago and it had a locked multi. 

The rumor is Intel never realized the 1650, 1660, and 1680 were unlocked and realized it by the time the V4 series came out. The V4 series are locked.

I love how versatile the X99 chipset was. It was a monster, all that performance in 2014. Sadly Intel has not really done anything since then. Can you imagine what the 2696V3 could have done if it was fully unlocked. This was my favorite chip. With the microcode errata and BCLK overclock 18cores @ 4Ghz at only 1.0 Vcore.


----------



## pewpewlazer

gtz said:


> The 1660V3 and 1680V3 are overclockable. But not all 16XXV3 are overclockable. I purchased a 1620V3 a long time ago and it had a locked multi.
> 
> The rumor is Intel never realized the 1650, 1660, and 1680 were unlocked and realized it by the time the V4 series came out. The V4 series are locked.
> 
> I love how versatile the X99 chipset was. It was a monster, all that performance in 2014. Sadly Intel has not really done anything since then. Can you imagine what the 2696V3 could have done if it was fully unlocked. This was my favorite chip. With the microcode errata and BCLK overclock 18cores @ 4Ghz at only 1.0 Vcore.


Sounds like the 1650 v3 is unlocked as well, but the quad core v3 chips are locked. I assume they just left the 6 and 8 core chips unlocked since they had HEDT counterparts. Shame none of the 10+ core models have unlocked multis, but I guess they had to ensure they could sell HEDT customers a brand new platform for unlocked 10+ core CPUs somehow...

Anyway, I snagged a 1680 v3 off eBay yesterday. It didn't appear to be a bulk reseller, and the photo showed the chip to be a "J batch", so fingers crossed. If I can get 4.7ghz stable and the uncore/IMC isn't garbage, I'll be ecstatic. Will share results in a week or two when it shows up.


----------



## bomerr

pewpewlazer said:


> Any x99 + v3 xeon owners out there with OC results? I've been looking around and found that the 1660/1680 v3 are unlocked 8c/16t chips, but haven't seen many actual owners. I could probably count the number of posts from people running them on one hand. Maybe I'd need both hands if I included all the results on 3dmark, but even those are mostly a small handful in the 4.4ish ghz range.
> 
> 16gb ram was starting to feel a bit tight, so I picked up some dirt cheap ram on cyber monday (4x8gb ddr3000 ripjaws V). Turns out the new cheapo ram I bought is Hynix CJR, which overclocks somewhat decently (worlds better than my old Micron "A die"). So now I'm sitting at ddr3200 15-17-17-28-1T, and even managed to bump my uncore up to 4.1ghz. Whether or not this makes any difference in reality, I have no idea (probably not), but its been fun tinkering around, and I have the itch to upgrade (read: buy stuff and play with hardware).
> 
> It looks like the 1660 v3 can be had under $200 on eBay, with the 1680s being closer to $300. I've seen some people claim the 1680 v3 is a "better binned" 5960x due to the higher factory base clock, but I'm not sure I buy into that. Frankly I don't even have any use for the extra cores since all I use my rig for is gaming, but <$200 for a new 8c/16t chip to mess with is really tempting.
> 
> Pretty sure my entire purpose of writing this post is to convince myself that I should just buy one. Worst case I just list it back up on eBay, right? Or maybe my post will lure some secret v3 xeon owners out of hiding and share their results here...


I got a 1660 v3 overclocked to 4.2GHz core / 4GHz uncore @ 1.285v. My chip is a poor overclocker.

For ram get the new Micron 8Gbit Rev E kits 3000Cl15 >3200CL16. I am running mine at 3200MHz 14-17-14-34-481-1T @ 1.4v. You will need need to tune the secondary and tertiary timings as the ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 will loosen the timings.


----------



## Sildur

I just grabbed an E5-1650v3, j batch. Could anyone recommend me a cheap board to go with it and maybe some ram?


----------



## pewpewlazer

bomerr said:


> I got a 1660 v3 overclocked to 4.2GHz core / 4GHz uncore @ 1.285v. My chip is a poor overclocker.
> 
> For ram get the new Micron 8Gbit Rev E kits 3000Cl15 >3200CL16. I am running mine at 3200MHz 14-17-14-34-481-1T @ 1.4v. You will need need to tune the secondary and tertiary timings as the ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 will loosen the timings.


I snagged 2 kits of 2x8gb Gskill Ripjaw V ddr3000 CL15 on Cyber Monday for dirt cheap, 57 bucks a pop I think, just because I was close to maxing out 16gb on some occasions. I was starting to have one of my sticks of Ballistix drop out on cold boots at CL12, then at CL13, so I figured I could gain back some lost performance there with new ram too (or find out my IMC is dying). The new ram ended up being Hynix CJR, which is apparently not half bad. I've got it at ddr3200 15-17-17-28-441-1T @ 1.35v. It can boot and run CL14 but I got an error pretty early on in ramtest. It could probably run CL14 and maybe 421 tRFC stable with some more voltage, but I lost interest in trying. This is more than I expected, so I'm content for now.

My beautiful E5-1680v3 "J batch" I bought on eBay for an equally beautiful 200 bucks ended up being an absolute nightmare that has sent me down the X99 rabbit hole, with no end in sight. Basically, the chip appeared to be DOA. Installed it, hit the power button, nothing. Put my 5820k back in, boots right up. 

But, I gave it a second go before writing angry emails to the poor eBay seller I bought it from. And it worked!... for a bit. After a couple reboots while overclocking, it went back to not booting. Power on, black screen. I posted some more useless details of my frustration in the Hw-E OC thread, but that's about as dead a thread as this one is.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28315218-post22868.html

Any sane person would have still demanded a refund at this point. But me? Nope, not me. It worked! For a half hour or so! It must be some issue with my cheap-o ASSrock board! Down the rabbit hole I go. Clearly, the CPU works, I need another X99 board!

After spending a week looking around for an reasonably priced (read: ~100 USD) X99 board, I gave up and begrudgingly acquired an ASUS X99-WS/IPMI board on eBay. After shipping and tax, the already unpalatable $135 price tag turned into a vomit inducing $167.79 USD. I figured, worst case, I buy yet another Xeon off eBay and upgrade my borderline antique shop worthy i7 860 file server to something SOMEWHAT modern that has IPMI and actually supports SR-IOV.

In the interim, I got my hands on 4x8gb worth of Crucial ddr3600 that is supposedly Micron E-die ram. And an Adata XPG 1TB gaming something-or-other NVMe drive (it's an SX8200 Pro with a heatsink). Because I have no self control when I see decent deals. And if I was going to end up upgrading my file server to an X99 build, I might as well upgrade to NVMe while I'm at it.

Well, worst case is in progress. The board arrived Friday, and I realized I have no cooler for this thing. After shopping around for a cheap AIO, I found a "renewed" CM Evo 120 with red LEDs on Amazon for 20 bucks. Jackpot! That arrived earlier today, and my 1680v3 is still dead as a door nail. Fortunately, this ASUS board isn't a bargain basement junker like my Asrock, and actually has a POST code LED. 00 is reads, which the Google machine tells me means dead motherboard or CPU. The handy dandy CPU error LED ASUS includes on the board is also illuminated. So it seems I have a $200 paperweight on my hands.

So at this point, I'm not sure what to do. do I spend ~175 for a 1660v3 and hope it works and hits 4.5ghz+ so it's a desktop upgrade? Or do I give up and grab a 2630v3 or 2650v3 for significantly less and have an overkill Hyper-V box?


----------



## ucode

gtz said:


> The rumor is Intel never realized the 1650, 1660, and 1680 were unlocked and realized it by the time the V4 series came out.


Doubt that, more likely segmentation. Pay more and get more features. 

What about E5-v3's 1681, 1686 and 1691?


----------



## bomerr

1. I am running the ASRock X99 Extreme 4/3.1 mobo too. It's a good motherboard. The Asus technically has a better VRM design (less chokes but each is higher rated so it's more efficient) but overall the X99 Extreme 4/3.1 is a solid mobo without any bells or whistles like post codes. The weakness of this mobo is that it loosesn ram timings above 2667mhz.

2. Ask for a CPU refund, If the seller is bulk, ask for an exchange. 

3. For gaming, I would stick with the 5960x/1660/1680 v3 or 6950x. The larger core count units will have worse latency because of the architecture. 8 cores haswell-e and 10 cores broadwell-e are the best for gaming. e5-2689 v4 could be a good cpu too but the price is too expensive.


----------



## pewpewlazer

bomerr said:


> 1. I am running the ASRock X99 Extreme 4/3.1 mobo too. It's a good motherboard. The Asus technically has a better VRM design (less chokes but each is higher rated so it's more efficient) but overall the X99 Extreme 4/3.1 is a solid mobo without any bells or whistles like post codes. The weakness of this mobo is that it loosesn ram timings above 2667mhz.
> 
> 2. Ask for a CPU refund, If the seller is bulk, ask for an exchange.
> 
> 3. For gaming, I would stick with the 5960x/1660/1680 v3 or 6950x. The larger core count units will have worse latency because of the architecture. 8 cores haswell-e and 10 cores broadwell-e are the best for gaming. e5-2689 v4 could be a good cpu too but the price is too expensive.


Not sure what timings you're referring to. Maybe on auto? But there are about a bazillion timings you can adjust, and I think I have mine about as dialed in as possible.

What I did find strange was that, for the fleeting moment the 1680 v3 worked, it had unbelievably good read and copy bandwidth in AIDA64 memory benchmark. Even at 3.5ghz uncore and slighly worse tertiary timings, it had higher read and copy bandwidth than the best I can muster on my 5820k at 4.1ghz uncore. Are these results dependent on core count and I just missed the memo?

Looks like I might actually get a refund out of the seller, which would be nice. I just ordered a 1660v3 from a different seller, which should be here Friday. We'll see how that goes. If it can match my current 4.5ghz core/4.1ghz uncore clocks my 5820k runs, I'll be happy to have the added 2 cores. Anything beyond that would be even better.


----------



## Talon2016

My J batch 1660 V3 on an X99X Fatality board did 4.7Ghz all core at 1.4v for benching. I handed it off to the new owner at 4.5Ghz around 1.25v. It was an incredible chip. Purchased ebay for around $175 and looked brand new.


----------



## bomerr

pewpewlazer said:


> Not sure what timings you're referring to. Maybe on auto? But there are about a bazillion timings you can adjust, and I think I have mine about as dialed in as possible.
> 
> What I did find strange was that, for the fleeting moment the 1680 v3 worked, it had unbelievably good read and copy bandwidth in AIDA64 memory benchmark. Even at 3.5ghz uncore and slighly worse tertiary timings, it had higher read and copy bandwidth than the best I can muster on my 5820k at 4.1ghz uncore. Are these results dependent on core count and I just missed the memo?
> 
> Looks like I might actually get a refund out of the seller, which would be nice. I just ordered a 1660v3 from a different seller, which should be here Friday. We'll see how that goes. If it can match my current 4.5ghz core/4.1ghz uncore clocks my 5820k runs, I'll be happy to have the added 2 cores. Anything beyond that would be even better.


Your ram is slow. Below is my result using Micron 8Gbit Rev E at 1.4v. The write speed is bottlenecked by uncore speed. I've seen x299 benchmarks hit about 100,000MB/s-110,000MB/s so that's the peak quad channel speeds.

also bios upgrade?

try dropping your trrdl to 4
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#voltage-scaling
increasing your trtp to 8
and lowering the primary timings
you are running your ram at 1.45v right?
trfc and trefi can yield a lot of performance.


----------



## ucode

pewpewlazer said:


> I think I have mine about as dialed in as possible.


Cool, do you mind running some single thread marks such as Maxxmem2 3.0 or/and Passmark uncached?

https://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/MaxxMEM2.shtml

https://www.passmark.com/products/performancetest/index.php


----------



## pewpewlazer

1660v3 has arrived! Tossed it in the ASUS X99 WS board to verify it worked, and into the ASSrock it went.

Pros: it actually works
Cons: it's a worthless chip

For god only knows what reason, it will only boot with the cache multiplier set to auto. Which apparently defaults to 1700mhz, which again, god only knows why. Even setting that same 17x manually = no POST. I can set it to 35x stable in Windows using XTU no problem.

I attempted flashing the latest 3.6 BIOS (previously 3.2) in hopes of fixing that issue, and all that did was make things worse. Now no POST from overclock settings means I need to clear CMOS instead of just powering back on. Nice.

OC wise, it's pretty much useless so far. 35x uncore works fine, so long as I set it in Windows. But 38x? Insta-freeze. 

Made it through 15 minutes of Realbench x264 stress test or whatever at 4.4ghz 1.35v 1.9vccin.

4.5ghz crashed halfway into CB20 at 1.35v, and BSOD'd pretty quick in Realbench at 1.375v. Passed CB20 at 4.5ghz 1.35v 2.00vccin. BSOD ~10 min into Realbench. Super awesome. (note: this is on water, Heatkiller IV pro block, 37*C water temp target, 79*C load max temp seen)

Wholly mediocre, at best. At this point, I might as well have bought a 3800x + mega overpriced X570 board, or one of those hilariously overpriced 9900k's. Or a 10900x if they were in stock literally ANYWHERE.

tl;dr don't waste your time attempting to "upgrade" from a 5820k/5930k to an 8c Xeon.


----------



## dpoverlord

pewpewlazer said:


> 1660v3 has arrived! Tossed it in the ASUS X99 WS board to verify it worked, and into the ASSrock it went.
> 
> Pros: it actually works
> Cons: it's a worthless chip
> 
> For god only knows what reason, it will only boot with the cache multiplier set to auto. Which apparently defaults to 1700mhz, which again, god only knows why. Even setting that same 17x manually = no POST. I can set it to 35x stable in Windows using XTU no problem.
> 
> I attempted flashing the latest 3.6 BIOS (previously 3.2) in hopes of fixing that issue, and all that did was make things worse. Now no POST from overclock settings means I need to clear CMOS instead of just powering back on. Nice.
> 
> OC wise, it's pretty much useless so far. 35x uncore works fine, so long as I set it in Windows. But 38x? Insta-freeze.
> 
> Made it through 15 minutes of Realbench x264 stress test or whatever at 4.4ghz 1.35v 1.9vccin.
> 
> 4.5ghz crashed halfway into CB20 at 1.35v, and BSOD'd pretty quick in Realbench at 1.375v. Passed CB20 at 4.5ghz 1.35v 2.00vccin. BSOD ~10 min into Realbench. Super awesome. (note: this is on water, Heatkiller IV pro block, 37*C water temp target, 79*C load max temp seen)
> 
> Wholly mediocre, at best. At this point, I might as well have bought a 3800x + mega overpriced X570 board, or one of those hilariously overpriced 9900k's. Or a 10900x if they were in stock literally ANYWHERE.
> 
> tl;dr don't waste your time attempting to "upgrade" from a 5820k/5930k to an 8c Xeon.


Thank you so much for the report!

Convinced me to stay on my 5930k @ 4.45ghz


----------



## pewpewlazer

So it seems the strange cache speed behavior on the 1660v3 was an Asrock problem...
I had tried flashing back to the 3.10 BIOS, just to see if an older BIOS helped, and was greeted with stock speeds in Windows. No OC settings would stick. I guess that's the microcode issue that plagued Broadwell chips? I though Haswell-E was unaffected, but what do I know...
Flashed back to the 3.20 BIOS, where I had started this journey at, and took my time troubleshooting... One change at a time instead of hamfisting MOAR VOLTAGE AND CLOCKS EVERYWHERE!!!

The verdict: changing cache multiplier from "auto" to ANY MANUAL SETTING = will not POST. Changing cache voltage from "auto" to ANY MANUAL SETTING = cache clock sets itself to 1700mhz. But setting a static cache voltage and changing the multiplier in Windows using XTU worked fine. 

Aside from that being a PITA, I wasn't too excited about 4.5ghz core @ 1.4v and 3700mhz cache as the best the chip could do. So the 5820k went back in and I'll use the Xeon for my file server.

Oddly enough, none of these strange cache issues occur on the Asus X99-WS/IPMI board. I can set a static cache voltage and change the cache multiplier in the BIOS and it boots right up working the way I set it. Maybe there's some oddity to Asrocks implementation of the "OC socket" that the Xeon doesn't play well with?


----------



## rup1u5

Hi all, 

Does anyone here have experience with an E5-1680 V2 in an Asrock X79 Extreme4? I can't seem to get it stable above 4.2GHz. I have custom water cooling on everything, VRMs included and I also replaced my old PSU with a Seasonic GX 650. I might have a week OC'er but it gives me blue screens at 4.3GHz even with 1.38v vcore. I downclocked my 2400MHz G.Skills to 1866 to make sure that they're not causing any problems while I'm experiencing with the 1680 V2.


----------



## tirasoft

*Yes*



rup1u5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with an E5-1680 V2 in an Asrock X79 Extreme4? I can't seem to get it stable above 4.2GHz. I have custom water cooling on everything, VRMs included and I also replaced my old PSU with a Seasonic GX 650. I might have a week OC'er but it gives me blue screens at 4.3GHz even with 1.38v vcore. I downclocked my 2400MHz G.Skills to 1866 to make sure that they're not causing any problems while I'm experiencing with the 1680 V2.


Hi .
I do run a e5-1680v2 in a x79 Z420 motherboard.

I could overclock it to 4.5 Ghz (with XTU) . With air CPU cooler (the best one though , the Noctua NH-d15U i4).
But just for bechmarking.

I am running it in real life at 4.2 or 4.3 Ghz , to have 100% stability. And I noticed if you stress the CPU to it's maximum , and crashes, the maximum overclock speed kinda decrease ....


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok a little thread necro for a good cause. I have a E5-2680 v3 xeon and in my bios it states that the chip is unlocked and i am allowed to change multi's and everything however it doesn't stick as we know from the beginning of this thread. I believe that the cpu is unlocked though and it is the microcode that prevents me from getting anything to stick. I can do high bclk oc's however since i use an m2 ssd for windows that is a bad idea. 

Since my motherboard (msi x99a sli plus) does not have the strap feature, multiplier changes are what I should pursue but I need to know what controls the settings of an xeon in our firmware. If I can be pointed in the right direction, I believe this motherboard has a high possibility of me pulling something off as the bios wants to overclock this chip. Thank you for any information. will post pictures soon. I have to get them from mac os x.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Pretty sure there is now way around the blocks. You need a 16xx series chip for it to be unlocked. 

I have never heard of anyone getting around the blocks at least.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Prophet4NO1 said:


> Pretty sure there is now way around the blocks. You need a 16xx series chip for it to be unlocked.
> 
> I have never heard of anyone getting around the blocks at least.


my guess initially is to spoof the driver as follows: 
change microcode reference in tables as i'm sure its a IME thing but then the difficulty would be in maybe a swap with another cpu's microcode but patched to another oc'able cpu of the same c/t count and arch. what would be a comparable oc version with 12c/24t?
I'm not familiar with x99 tables. would any of you have experience with the x99 bios? i can dig around and tinker i just want to make sure i find the right bits.

EDIT: just changed some things in bios and gonna see if the oc will stick. if not then changing the bios so intel reads the processor string in the bios as the string of another processor string should work maybe right?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Pretty sure it would just be easier to get a 16xx CPU. Good luck through. If you can make it work, that would be very interesting since you would be the first and only as far as I know.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Prophet4NO1 said:


> Pretty sure it would just be easier to get a 16xx CPU. Good luck through. If you can make it work, that would be very interesting since you would be the first and only as far as I know.


need the cores for linux and mac and besides spent my money on this cpu lolz. guess this is my only option. I am setting all hidden options in the bios however the manual way since they are hidden from the interface in the bios.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm wondering if it's even worth spending the cash on a X79 right now over my X58. What is the best X79 MB and CPU? Another fear is getting some MB or CPU someone nearly killed or degraded over the past 7 years or so.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> I'm wondering if it's even worth spending the cash on a X79 right now over my X58. What is the best X79 MB and CPU? Another fear is getting some MB or CPU someone nearly killed or degraded over the past 7 years or so.


honestly go x99 and cpu as its worth the expansion and is cheap enough now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

djthrottleboi said:


> honestly go x99 and cpu as its worth the expansion and is cheap enough now.


Yeah I was thinking X99 as well. I just need some cheap enough to justify a small gap until AMD and Intel's next series (or couple) of series release. I'm still on the X58 with limited issues and haven't looked much into the X79 or X99 at all really. I just want a little more power efficiency, decent clocks and lower heat output. The biggest thing would be price. If it's anything near the latest and greatest it would make more sense to just go with those choices from AMD and Intel.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> Yeah I was thinking X99 as well. I just need some cheap enough to justify a small gap until AMD and Intel's next series (or couple) of series release. I'm still on the X58 with limited issues and haven't looked much into the X79 or X99 at all really. I just want a little more power efficiency, decent clocks and lower heat output. The biggest thing would be price. If it's anything near the latest and greatest it would make more sense to just go with those choices from AMD and Intel.


my e5 1280 v3 tops out at 57C under extreme benchmarks and it has 12 cores 24threads and plays everything i throw at it smoothly with just one 580(1080p maxed[other 580 in rma]). I can multitask a lotb better than i was able before. It costs around 100 in auctions on ebay.


----------



## Kana-Maru

djthrottleboi said:


> my e5 1280 v3 tops out at 57C under extreme benchmarks and it has 12 cores 24threads and plays everything i throw at it smoothly with just one 580(1080p maxed[other 580 in rma]). I can multitask a lotb better than i was able before. It costs around 100 in auctions on ebay.


Thanks for the info. What is the a good MB? I guess I'll have to do some research.

e5 1280 v3 says 4 Cores 8 Threads by the way.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> Thanks for the info. What is the a good MB? I guess I'll have to do some research.


any one will do if this is just a place holder as that xeon doesn't oc past turbo.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well I'd like to get a decent OC or something. Which one is that 12 core 24 Thread. I currently have a X5660 6 Core 24 Thread on the X58. Highest I got it was 5.4Ghz - 5.5Ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> Well I'd like to get a decent OC or something. Which one is that 12 core 24 Thread. I currently have a X5660 6 Core 24 Thread on the X58. Highest I got it was 5.4Ghz - 5.5Ghz.


you can use the bclk. I can't because my stupid m2 drive will disappear at anything not 100 and take windows with it.
crazy part is that high oc's are stable and everything in windows and mac os x but i just don't have the windows os. I may try to trade the m2 for a sata ssd. these aren't like x58 and before where you just have an unlocked multi.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I remember when Intel changed how you overclock on the X79 and up. I just need to know which CPUs are good and if any are decent overclockers + good low prices.


----------



## Moparman

I just posted one of the top X79 boards and impressive OCing E5-1660 in the FS section


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Kana-Maru said:


> I'm wondering if it's even worth spending the cash on a X79 right now over my X58. What is the best X79 MB and CPU? Another fear is getting some MB or CPU someone nearly killed or degraded over the past 7 years or so.


For the prices you pay for used/old X79 and X99 stuff you can get current AMD stuff that will smoke it in every way. Hell, the new $100 quad-core chips AMD just put out are cleaning house in that price range. Depending on what you are planning to do with the machine you are likely to get a far faster machine on new AMD for the same money. At least right now. Food for thought.

BTW, I am still rocking my X79 rig with an E5-1650 V2 Xeon. The mainstream AMD stuff is a lot faster when comparing benchmarks. Even with my CPU clocked at 4.8Ghz. Needless to say, I am planning out my new build right now, and it won't be Intel this time around.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Prophet4NO1 said:


> For the prices you pay for used/old X79 and X99 stuff you can get current AMD stuff that will smoke it in every way. Hell, the new $100 quad-core chips AMD just put out are cleaning house in that price range. Depending on what you are planning to do with the machine you are likely to get a far faster machine on new AMD for the same money. At least right now. Food for thought.
> 
> BTW, I am still rocking my X79 rig with an E5-1650 V2 Xeon. The mainstream AMD stuff is a lot faster when comparing benchmarks. Even with my CPU clocked at 4.8Ghz. Needless to say, I am planning out my new build right now, and it won't be Intel this time around.


That's sort of what I was coming to do as well about a month ago. I was really eyeballing the Ryzen 9 3900X (12-Core - 24 Thread = $400) which comes with a CPU cooler as well along with a nice MB. Honestly I probably should go that route. My X58 is still doing well, but I've more or less stretched this build to it's limit which is great since it has lasted so long and still going strong in 2020. I don't even run my CPU @ 4.8Ghz anymore since it doesn't matter outside of benchmarks. I game at 4Ghz and recently wrote an article on my gaming with the X58+Fury X in 2020. I was hoping that the X79 - X99 CPUs\MBs were dirt cheap like the X58+Xeons were since we have all of this new tech. 

I'm pretty sure if I do indeed go with the AMD 3900X I won't be upgrading for quite sometime. I just want lower heat and a more up to date platform...... and of course lower power consumption overall. A few have told me that their electric bill lowered A LOT after leaving the X58 platform. 

Intel has come down a lot with their pricing as well, but AMD was my successor build back in 2016, however, I continued to delay for various reasons. With the next gen cpu's coming later this year and Intel working on a new architecture I decided to just wait, but pricing is so good now I'm not sure if I should wait . I would definitely be spending a decent amount if I upgrade which is why I want to make sure I get it right the first time. I'd hate to upgrade to AMD now on the tail end of the 3000 series only to see major IPC increases and all kinds of new tech release on the next platform (DDR5 etc.).

I think it's about time for a new PC case as well! I love my case, but its main purpose was for the airflow (which is great) and the features. The newer cases are built differently and missing many features (like 5.25 bays, fan controllers etc) and the airflow looks horrendous, but you know it's all about that RGB bro. If I upgrade the platform the case won't be a problem since I won't have a use for the bays. If I simply change cases then I would still need bays for my fan controller (running Delta's and Gentle Typhoons lol)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> That's sort of what I was coming to do as well about a month ago. I was really eyeballing the Ryzen 9 3900X (12-Core - 24 Thread = $400) which comes with a CPU cooler as well along with a nice MB. Honestly I probably should go that route. My X58 is still doing well, but I've more or less stretched this build to it's limit which is great since it has lasted so long and still going strong in 2020. I don't even run my CPU @ 4.8Ghz anymore since it doesn't matter outside of benchmarks. I game at 4Ghz and recently wrote an article on my gaming with the X58+Fury X in 2020. I was hoping that the X79 - X99 CPUs\MBs were dirt cheap like the X58+Xeons were since we have all of this new tech.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I do indeed go with the AMD 3900X I won't be upgrading for quite sometime. I just want lower heat and a more up to date platform...... and of course lower power consumption overall. A few have told me that their electric bill lowered A LOT after leaving the X58 platform.
> 
> Intel has come down a lot with their pricing as well, but AMD was my successor build back in 2016, however, I continued to delay for various reasons. With the next gen cpu's coming later this year and Intel working on a new architecture I decided to just wait, but pricing is so good now I'm not sure if I should wait . I would definitely be spending a decent amount if I upgrade which is why I want to make sure I get it right the first time. I'd hate to upgrade to AMD now on the tail end of the 3000 series only to see major IPC increases and all kinds of new tech release on the next platform (DDR5 etc.).
> 
> I think it's about time for a new PC case as well! I love my case, but its main purpose was for the airflow (which is great) and the features. The newer cases are built differently and missing many features (like 5.25 bays, fan controllers etc) and the airflow looks horrendous, but you know it's all about that RGB bro. If I upgrade the platform the case won't be a problem since I won't have a use for the bays. If I simply change cases then I would still need bays for my fan controller (running Delta's and Gentle Typhoons lol)


what case do you have? does it support eatx?


----------



## Kana-Maru

djthrottleboi said:


> what case do you have? does it support eatx?


Phantom 410 and it does not support EATX.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> Phantom 410 and it does not support EATX.


dang i was ngoing to offer for that lol


----------



## fra z

Hi,

Lots of pages on this thread

For X79_platform_the_e5_2600_series_version_0_&_version_2___are the compatible CPU's for LGA_2011__on_X79_platform

https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...ntel-xeon-processor-e5-family.html#@RetailSku
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...l-xeon-processor-e5-v2-family.html#@RetailSku

For X99 platform_the_version_3_and_version_4_are the compatible CPU's for X99 platform

https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...l-xeon-processor-e5-v3-family.html#@RetailSku
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...ntel-xeon-processor-e5-v4-family.html#@Server

------------------
I got one or two E5_2690_v0 for around 70_GBP which is really good considering the price they were


----------



## Kana-Maru

djthrottleboi said:


> dang i was ngoing to offer for that lol


You were going to make an offer for my case? 




fra z said:


> Hi,
> Lots of pages on this thread
> 
> For X79_platform_the_e5_2600_series_version_0_&_version_2___are the compatible CPU's for LGA_2011__on_X79_platform
> ........
> .....
> .
> 
> I got one or two E5_2690_v0 for around 70_GBP which is really good considering the price they were


Yeah, but can you overclock them? Price is another thing....and then there's the people who abuse the CPUs looking for the "Golden Chip" and possibly damages the CPUs in the process. I'd rather not spend a lot of money because if I did it would just make sense to go with AMD 2000 or 3000 series since they are killing it in the price & performance area and up to date tech. 

Also I'm still rocking my X58 + Xeon platform at the moment. Just wanted a minor upgrade to hold me over until Intel can get their stuff together. AMD is always an option, but I'm just trying to be patient until the newer 4000 series release later this year\early next year. I want to see what both companies bring to the table. I'd like to see what Intel eventually does once they get over those limitations (might not be to late 2021 or 2022 though).


----------



## Aleslammer

@Kana-Maru, to do better than than your X58 system going to need an 8/16, E5 1680 V2 (X79) and E5 1680 V3 (X99-5960X), both unlocked. Just checked prices for a 1680 V3 no way in hell I'd pay what they want today, I picked up one a few months back for less than a AMD 3700X but already have a board and ram. I'd flat out buy new AMD for a daily replacement.

As for buying used Xeons, I always buy from the larger recycle business, rather get something used in a server farm than from someones's bench.


----------



## Kana-Maru

@Aleslammer - Yeah that's the route I took with my X5660 & L5639 many years ago. I think I paid between $200-$300 for my X5660 was a great deal during that time. I paid even less for my L5639. This was before the prices dropped to "worthless" status from those looking for the "Golden Chip". People basically ruined them by buying them up, pumping voltages, ruining them in process and re-listing them for cheap online. I pretty much only purchase used PC parts like these from actual re-sellers that retire the CPUs from actual servers......not "gaming rigs" or "home workstations" because you never know you will get. 

Looks like I'll have to go Ryzen if I choose to upgrade since I'll have to get the board and RAM for X79\X99. Ryzen WAS the plan for the longest, but the X58 has kept me going, even through some rough times. I agree, there's no way I'm paying those prices either. Going to Sandy or Ivy Bridge would ONLY be roughly less than 10% performance increase clock for clock, but there are other beneficial positives on those platforms as well. Not enough benefits to make me pay hundreds when I can get a cheap 2000\3000 series Ryzen with a B or X brand motherboard and set for awhile. 

I guess I could just get a mid-range GPU in between and see how well I'll do. The CPU seems to be able to still pump out plenty of frames @ 4K, but the GPU has me bottlenecked obviously (Fury X, but it's doing very well in 2020). I'm still on PCIe 2.0\2.1 though, but everything I've purchased over the past few years will be moving towards my next build anyways (PSU, HDD\SDDs etc.). I don't know just thought I'll check out the X79 platform hoping to get prices similar to the X58 during it's revival.


----------



## D-EJ915

E5-1660 V3 is one you want for X99 not the 1680.


----------



## Aleslammer

D-EJ915 said:


> E5-1660 V3 is one you want for X99 not the 1680.


Sorry my bad 1660 V3 is correct, although 1650, 1660 & 1680 V3 are all unlocked.


----------



## BOBKOC

Kana-Maru said:


> I pretty much only purchase used PC parts like these from actual re-sellers that retire the CPUs from actual servers......


as an option↓ => 2678v3(+Unlock TB)+motherboard on DDR3(or DDR3 ECCREG 1600 1.35v for 2133&1.5v) or DDR3+DDR4 together but not at the same time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

yeah but i need a case that supports EATX. i prefer older cases because they have extra hard drive support


----------



## Kana-Maru

BOBKOC said:


> as an option↓ => 2678v3(+Unlock TB)+motherboard on DDR3(or DDR3 ECCREG 1600 1.35v for 2133&1.5v) or DDR3+DDR4 together but not at the same time.


Nice, but the pricing for the MB and CPU is turning me off at this point after a quick look at Ebay. 




djthrottleboi said:


> yeah but i need a case that supports EATX. i prefer older cases because they have extra hard drive support


Yeah a lot of newer cases don't have the HDD support some of us want. There's usually a premium price or you'll have to find a older case that's (hopefully) in still in stock. Then there's airflow. I know I can get 6 HDDs\SDDs in my case and there is a internal fan on the removable HDD\SDD Cage. The case has been great for airflow. That internal fan was great for my X58 Northbridge heatsink. I'm pretty much going to retire my HDDs to a RAID 10 backup or something and go full PCIe-SSD\NVMe storage. I've pretty much all SDD-NVMe now. HDDs are just for backup purposes.


----------



## gofasterstripes

....


----------



## gofasterstripes

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice, but the pricing for the MB and CPU is turning me off at this point after a quick look at Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a lot of newer cases don't have the HDD support some of us want. There's usually a premium price or you'll have to find a older case that's (hopefully) in still in stock. Then there's airflow. I know I can get 6 HDDs\SDDs in my case and there is a internal fan on the removable HDD\SDD Cage. The case has been great for airflow. That internal fan was great for my X58 Northbridge heatsink. I'm pretty much going to retire my HDDs to a RAID 10 backup or something and go full PCIe-SSD\NVMe storage. I've pretty much all SDD-NVMe now. HDDs are just for backup purposes.


Hey! Shizzle, Kana-Maru  Amused to see you here. I got distracted and bought a car, so that's where my free time went.

Still rocking x58, I might find a picture of the machine if I can.

The funny thing is, the reason I spotted your reply is that I am pondering a video card upgrade for the old girl, imma tag you in the old the thread....

Good luck with this question!


----------



## BOBKOC

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice, but the pricing for the MB and CPU is turning me off at this point after a quick look at Ebay.


 now look on ALI  HUANANZHI X99 TF & 2678v3


----------



## Kana-Maru

gofasterstripes said:


> Hey! Shizzle, Kana-Maru  Amused to see you here. I got distracted and bought a car, so that's where my free time went.
> 
> Still rocking x58, I might find a picture of the machine if I can.
> 
> The funny thing is, the reason I spotted your reply is that I am pondering a video card upgrade for the old girl, imma tag you in the old the thread....
> 
> Good luck with this question!


Yo man what's up! It's been awhile and tag me for sure. I also had to step away from the enthusiast\IT scene for awhile due to some unfortunate circumstances in life, but I'm back now. Looking at the prices on the X79 and X99 Xeons that have more or less been abused by now, I was thinking about just upgrading my video card as well. However, the Fury X is still doing great with only 4GBs of vRAM @ 4K and 1440p for the games I play. You should check out my X58 gaming review in 2020 + Fury X FineWine. The X58 is STILL viable in 2020 believe it or not. I'll send you a link in PM....Google search works as well, but who wants to do that 

I was looking more towards the X79\X99 for the PCIe 3.0 performance more than anything (of course more RAM bandwidth + more cores, better instruction sets and other stuff). I've just about tapped out all of my PCIe performance on my X58 platform. Need more lanes with less latency on the last slot. If not more lanes at least faster lanes + less latency. I'm occupying all of the PCIe slows except the 2nd PCIe-x1 slot (which I'm sure I'll be filling sooner or later). The first two slots are fine though, but even then I'm wondering how well I can run games with a decent video card (Vega 64 - 5700xt - 2070s) once I replace my Fury X. 

Overall it's still running fine just trying to see what I want to do next. I wanted to replace the case if I can't get a X79-X99 while I wait for AMD 4000 series and Intel's 10nm before making my next big purchase. Except the cases are lacking a lot of things I need (BAY SLOTS) and the airflow look horrendous on a lot of cases. Especially from the X58 chipset which can get pretty warm with modest overclocks and summer is on the way. So at this point I'd have to get rid of the Delta Fans & Gentle Typhoons (5400 RPM-5200RPM) and nice fan-controller, replacing them with Noctua's fans or something. I don't really care for all of that RGB stuff at all or the premium pricing. I just need something affordable, quiet with good cooling, even on warm days. 



BOBKOC said:


> now look on ALI  HUANANZHI X99 TF & 2678v3


Now those are the prices I'm looking for. Much better. What the heck is that motherboard brand though? I seen it, but mostly ignored it. Is this 2678v3 overclockable? Is their anything better or is this like the lowest price of some of the best high end CPUs (think X5650 - X5660 if you know anything about the X58 platform).


----------



## nofearek9

not overclockable BUT you can unlock their boost to all cores with a bios mod.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Man I cannot stand watching YT Tech videos anymore lol, but hanks for the links though. It would be a nice upgrade, but those coronavirus wait times for shipping. There's just something about the X58 platform that keeps me hooked.


----------



## gofasterstripes

LOL.

I started this thread saying that TB Unlock was the most likely way to get the clocks up...then my priorities changed, I forgot about the whole thing, now I see Bryan it putting out videos about it and it's the way it's done.

So...how do we hack the Multipliers hahaha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice, but the pricing for the MB and CPU is turning me off at this point after a quick look at Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a lot of newer cases don't have the HDD support some of us want. There's usually a premium price or you'll have to find a older case that's (hopefully) in still in stock. Then there's airflow. I know I can get 6 HDDs\SDDs in my case and there is a internal fan on the removable HDD\SDD Cage. The case has been great for airflow. That internal fan was great for my X58 Northbridge heatsink. I'm pretty much going to retire my HDDs to a RAID 10 backup or something and go full PCIe-SSD\NVMe storage. I've pretty much all SDD-NVMe now. HDDs are just for backup purposes.


I run a minimum of 3 os'es so I always need at least 3 hdd's and a ssd.


----------



## Kana-Maru

djthrottleboi said:


> I run a minimum of 3 os'es so I always need at least 3 hdd's and a ssd.


Trust me I know the feeling, I have roughly 11TBs of space inside my pc now and that's not even counting the backups. I'm compressing and trying to get rid of a lot of data right now. At most I'll probably run around 4 to 6 OS's in the near future which is why I'm looking to eventually upgrade. At the moment I'm only running 2 since work has slowed down. Technically could make it work on the X58, but the I know things would be much easier if I upgrade, plus I'm an enthusiast and love to upgrade parts . I've just about tapped all of the power out of my X58.


----------



## kazenokizu

Hello i am trying to "overclock" my e5 v3 cpu using the microcode exploit once i get to the step of typing in bcfg driver add 0 etc etc i get that it has failed to find the file i have tried using fs 0 1 2 3 4 nothing works. can i get any help on this matter or has anybody run into this before?


----------



## TLCH723

Kana-Maru said:


> Yo man what's up! It's been awhile and tag me for sure. I also had to step away from the enthusiast\IT scene for awhile due to some unfortunate circumstances in life, but I'm back now. Looking at the prices on the X79 and X99 Xeons that have more or less been abused by now, I was thinking about just upgrading my video card as well. However, the Fury X is still doing great with only 4GBs of vRAM @ 4K and 1440p for the games I play. You should check out my X58 gaming review in 2020 + Fury X FineWine. The X58 is STILL viable in 2020 believe it or not. I'll send you a link in PM....Google search works as well, but who wants to do that
> 
> I was looking more towards the X79\X99 for the PCIe 3.0 performance more than anything (of course more RAM bandwidth + more cores, better instruction sets and other stuff). I've just about tapped out all of my PCIe performance on my X58 platform. Need more lanes with less latency on the last slot. If not more lanes at least faster lanes + less latency. I'm occupying all of the PCIe slows except the 2nd PCIe-x1 slot (which I'm sure I'll be filling sooner or later). The first two slots are fine though, but even then I'm wondering how well I can run games with a decent video card (Vega 64 - 5700xt - 2070s) once I replace my Fury X.
> 
> Overall it's still running fine just trying to see what I want to do next. I wanted to replace the case if I can't get a X79-X99 while I wait for AMD 4000 series and Intel's 10nm before making my next big purchase. Except the cases are lacking a lot of things I need (BAY SLOTS) and the airflow look horrendous on a lot of cases. Especially from the X58 chipset which can get pretty warm with modest overclocks and summer is on the way. So at this point I'd have to get rid of the Delta Fans & Gentle Typhoons (5400 RPM-5200RPM) and nice fan-controller, replacing them with Noctua's fans or something. I don't really care for all of that RGB stuff at all or the premium pricing. I just need something affordable, quiet with good cooling, even on warm days.
> 
> 
> 
> Now those are the prices I'm looking for. Much better. What the heck is that motherboard brand though? I seen it, but mostly ignored it. Is this 2678v3 overclockable? Is their anything better or is this like the lowest price of some of the best high end CPUs (think X5650 - X5660 if you know anything about the X58 platform).


Have you consider rack mount your PC and computer things (switch, NAS, etc)? However, it can be a big investment if you cannot find local cheap rack and cases.

atm, I am slowly converting my three desktop to rack. Cable managements are so much better


----------



## Kana-Maru

TLCH723 said:


> Have you consider rack mount your PC and computer things (switch, NAS, etc)? However, it can be a big investment if you cannot find local cheap rack and cases.
> 
> atm, I am slowly converting my three desktop to rack. Cable managements are so much better


I believe I thought about that sometime ago, but never got around to investing in it. I'm sure cable manage is MUCH better. I've been doing a lot of thinking recently I'm just going to get rid of the internal HDDs and add them to a RAID 10 external setup. I'm going to switch to SSDs and remove my HDD cage. Then probably remove the high CFM Delta's & Gentle Typhoons to replace them with Noctua's or something.


----------



## djthrottleboi

kazenokizu said:


> Hello i am trying to "overclock" my e5 v3 cpu using the microcode exploit once i get to the step of typing in bcfg driver add 0 etc etc i get that it has failed to find the file i have tried using fs 0 1 2 3 4 nothing works. can i get any help on this matter or has anybody run into this before?


your way is safer and so check the name of the file and then use that name exactly. otherwise try fs0:\EFI\Boot because if you followed the instructions then you will have stuck it in the boot file and not the root directory.

this way is better and is the one I have used to get all my cores to x33 https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-controls-turbo-core-in-xeons.2496647/post-38701975


----------



## Hwgeek

Hi all ,
So last year before Ryzen 3000 announced- I sold my 2700X/X470 rig and before the prices dropped .
since then I was using my Xiaomi notebook pro and i3 7100 Desktop PC.

last month I saw this X99 Turbo unlock and I could not resist and ordered Kllisre X99 (X99Z V102) MB + E5 2620V3.
To day I got the parts and just finished assembling the PC, I must admit that modifying the Bios was nerve wracking and the reboot after flash was scary .
I used the new method of injecting the FFS driver to the bios:




I had small issues: Bios is locked on this MB so I had to use AFUWIN 5.12 to backup the bios and later to flash the modded bios:
https://xeon-e5450.ru/soft/afuwin-5-12/
If any one needs help to upgrade this bios -feel free to ask (mine was 8MB .rom).
in CB R20 the all core boost is 3.1Ghz because of power throttling (85W is the limit), in R15 it's 3.2Ghz (~965pts) and power usage is under 75W.


----------



## danny9428

Hi all, so I have an X99 R5E that is 5 years old and recently my 6950X died only 8-months in after upgrading from 5820k.

I didn't want to invest in a whole new platform just yet and have decided to coin in for an E5-1660 V3.

Now this chip isn't quite a good overclocker as far as I can tell but I do notice that pushing memory speed up with this chip also seems a bit weirdo.


My spec : 

ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 LGA2011-3 (BIOS 4101)
Intel Xeon E5-1660v3
Noctua NH-D14 air cooler
GSkill DDR4 TridentZ 8x16GB [email protected] (F43200C16Q2-128GTZSK)
Zotac GTX970 AMP! Extreme (1529Mhz Core and 2000Mhz VMem)
Corsair HX750v2 Gold PSU
Intel 750 SSD 400GB + Kingston SC300 SSD 120GB + 2x Toshiba 6TB, 1x Seagate 500GB HDD


The memory runs fine when opting 100:133 memory ratio and at speed of 2133 and 2400.
But when I try anything above that, running memory benchmark in AIDA64 would give me Memory Read/Write/Copy only 1/3 of what 2133/2400 would otherwise gives.
I checked the timings and tweaked them as close as they would by XMP settings and tried different SA voltages but no luck with the results (the system runs fine and doesn't crash though)
The memory latency when running 2933 and 3200 appears on par at 65ns and 59ns respectively, it's just the Read/Write/Copy only reaching sub-20000 MB/S which worried me


Am I missing something or is it that Xeon chips would only cope with native 2133 and 2400 DDR4 speed?
I did notice my 1660v3 would never post when prompted a 100:100 memory ratio so I suspect this might be the case


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martin778

I'd sell that board off asap, X99 ASUS boards are notorious for killing itself and/or the CPU. Had the Deluxe kill a 6950X too...pretty crazy to hear it survived 5 years already


----------



## danny9428

Martin778 said:


> I'd sell that board off asap, X99 ASUS boards are notorious for killing itself and/or the CPU. Had the Deluxe kill a 6950X too...


Well consider how often those Broadwell-E chips goes 00 with Asus X99s

I don't think I'll get back much with this board either so why not have a bit more fun with it till the board finally gives up itself?


----------



## XenonXeon

Looks like a 2696 v3 popped up for sale, would be cool to build a threadripper killer rig with this on all core turbo boost on an x99 board:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon...Z-Processor-for-X99-Motherboards/143624259037


----------



## Mohsin323

Hey ! Everyone I can get a deal on a Dell t3610 with a Xeon e5 1660 v2 16GB of ram and a 250 GB hard drive for 180 bucks , is it a good deal ?

Sent from my Redmi Go using Tapatalk


----------



## ehaze

Mohsin323 said:


> Hey ! Everyone I can get a deal on a Dell t3610 with a Xeon e5 1660 v2 16GB of ram and a 250 GB hard drive for 180 bucks , is it a good deal ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Go using Tampon



Yes.
.


----------



## chrisk2305

Hi,

I have a Klissre X99Z V102 and already flashed the unlocked BIOS. I have 2 issues:

- The 3,1Ghz Turbo is not sustained on my Xeon E5-2673 v3. Cooling is sufficient (TR SB-E) and temperatures are very low. Something still is holding back this CPU. Does anybody have a suggestion?

- I use a pair of 8GB reg. ECC DDR4 2400 Sticks - not matter what memory speed I set in the BIOS it always stays at 2133Mhz.

Maybe someone who also owns this boards can help me out?

Thanks,
Chris

EDIT: It seems there is a TDP Limit in Place. Any way to extend this limit in bios?


----------



## Jaem

Hwgeek said:


> Hi all ,
> So last year before Ryzen 3000 announced- I sold my 2700X/X470 rig and before the prices dropped .
> since then I was using my Xiaomi notebook pro and i3 7100 Desktop PC.
> 
> last month I saw this X99 Turbo unlock and I could not resist and ordered Kllisre X99 (X99Z V102) MB + E5 2620V3.
> To day I got the parts and just finished assembling the PC, I must admit that modifying the Bios was nerve wracking and the reboot after flash was scary .
> I used the new method of injecting the FFS driver to the bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had small issues: Bios is locked on this MB so I had to use AFUWIN 5.12 to backup the bios and later to flash the modded bios:
> AFUWIN 5.12 - скачать
> If any one needs help to upgrade this bios -feel free to ask (mine was 8MB .rom).
> in CB R20 the all core boost is 3.1Ghz because of power throttling (85W is the limit), in R15 it's 3.2Ghz (~965pts) and power usage is under 75W.


Hi *Hwgeek*
I have bought the same MOBO and CPU combo and would like to know the procedure to follow using AFUWIN 5.12, I suppose it is the same process described in 



 just using Afuwin instead FPT but I am not an expert and would not like to brick my new MB.
Thank you all for the material you post and big help to the community.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys! 

Have an x99 Asus rampage V and 5930k at 4.57ghz

Doing straight 4k and was wondering what xeon would give me the best upgrade . I saw the 2696 v3 for $276 but missed the boat. 

Asus has this long list of cpus
Asus Rampage V cpu support

Problem is I am having difficult of seeing the difference and the xeons seem to clock so low. 

Any guidance any of you could send me? _I'm willing to pay $300_

I figure I could sell my 5930k for $75-$100 so if I can upgrade and beat a 9900k why not. Will push my system for another 2-4 years.


----------



## D-EJ915

5960x or E5-1660v3 or E5-1680v3 are only options I would go for, they are all unlocked 8 core parts.


----------



## Tx_V3_OC

Does anyone know how to remove the Nominal or PL 1 settings in a bios?, If I set my bios to Level 1 instead of nominal I get my cpu to run x23, 300mhz less that its base clock x26.
However if I run it Level 1 and then use cable guys efi driver before windows loads. My cpu will run at x33 on all cores and score 5050 in cine bench R20, It will not down clock.
cpu being a E5 2697 v3 on a Msi Gaming Carbon Pro with microcodes removed from bios running ucode 27 in windows. I can confirm after extensive testing. In the advance power management.

Config TDP Level controls the throttling, I have Nominal, Level 1 and Level 2, however I can only set either nominal or level 1 (down), This needs to be modified or delete or bypassed but I don't know how.


----------



## BOBKOC

Tx_V3_OC said:


> E5 2697 v3 on a Msi Gaming Carbon Pro


 SVID off in bios + for -offset mode in MSI bios use ffs ser8989_S3TurboHack.rar







ffs


----------



## Tx_V3_OC

BOBKOC said:


> SVID off in bios + for -offset mode in MSI bios use ffs ser8989_S3TurboHack.rar
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472600
> ffs



( ser8989_S3TurboHack)
However it runs x32 PL1 (down) under Avx2
Nominal under it throttles to x26

( v3x4-3x4-0.10b-i306f2-rc9 )
Nominal Gives me x37 but throttles to x30 under AVX2
PL1 (down) Gives me a Flat x33 and doesnt throttle under AVX2

Here's my bios with my modifications, I am running ucode 1F, I have tried every other ucode only 1F and 27 gives the best results. mcupdateintel.dll is deleted and microcode is removed from bios already.

Just change the .pdf to .rom and you'll be able to use it with open it.


----------



## BOBKOC

Tx_V3_OC said:


> However it runs x32 PL1 (down) under Avx2


 ser8989_S3TurboHack +SVID off in msi_bios + (-offset mode in msi_bios)


----------



## theister

.


----------



## Rakth

dpoverlord said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Have an x99 Asus rampage V and 5930k at 4.57ghz
> 
> Doing straight 4k and was wondering what xeon would give me the best upgrade . I saw the 2696 v3 for $276 but missed the boat.
> 
> Asus has this long list of cpus
> Asus Rampage V cpu support
> 
> Problem is I am having difficult of seeing the difference and the xeons seem to clock so low.
> 
> Any guidance any of you could send me? _I'm willing to pay $300_
> 
> I figure I could sell my 5930k for $75-$100 so if I can upgrade and beat a 9900k why not. Will push my system for another 2-4 years.


I would take the 2697v3. Aliexpress sells them for 138$, I bought one the other day (I live in Norway)


----------



## Rakth

chrisk2305 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Klissre X99Z V102 and already flashed the unlocked BIOS. I have 2 issues:
> 
> - The 3,1Ghz Turbo is not sustained on my Xeon E5-2673 v3. Cooling is sufficient (TR SB-E) and temperatures are very low. Something still is holding back this CPU. Does anybody have a suggestion?
> 
> - I use a pair of 8GB reg. ECC DDR4 2400 Sticks - not matter what memory speed I set in the BIOS it always stays at 2133Mhz.
> 
> Maybe someone who also owns this boards can help me out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> 
> EDIT: It seems there is a TDP Limit in Place. Any way to extend this limit in bios?


Hi

Your Xeon can handle a maximum RAM speed of 2133 and many Chinese MOBOs can't overclock RAM even though it says so in the BIOS and especially not on Xeons.
I had a similiar problem when unlocking a 2678v3 on MSI Raiser X99a.
I followed the Miyconst guide on youtube but the turbo would'nt go above 3.1Ghz even though 2678v3 has a turbo of 3.3Ghz.
I tried several times flashing with and without the reducing the power to the CPU by Xx millivolt, same problem. 
However I solved this by applying a registry fix mentioned by Tech Yes City, Bryan mentioned a registry patch from Intel in his video from 2020.
And Voilá! after applying this to the Windows 10 installation it worked flawlessly now having all core turbo of 3.3ghz.
I suggest you look both these methods on Youtube and combine them. I followed Miyconst and applied the TYC reg hack to sucess.
I contacted Miyconst about this and he had applied the his own method to the same MOBO as I but had no problems. He could'nt explain why that reg hack was needed but mentioned it could be because of Windows 10 patches (if you use Windows?).

Having that said It's the TDP of the CPU that decides the turbo can be sustained or not, not the temperatures in general.
There's no way you can edit or change the TDP value, it's hardcoded in the CPU.

Good luck!


----------



## fromage9747

chrisk2305 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Klissre X99Z V102 and already flashed the unlocked BIOS. I have 2 issues:
> 
> - The 3,1Ghz Turbo is not sustained on my Xeon E5-2673 v3. Cooling is sufficient (TR SB-E) and temperatures are very low. Something still is holding back this CPU. Does anybody have a suggestion?
> 
> - I use a pair of 8GB reg. ECC DDR4 2400 Sticks - not matter what memory speed I set in the BIOS it always stays at 2133Mhz.
> 
> Maybe someone who also owns this boards can help me out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> 
> EDIT: It seems there is a TDP Limit in Place. Any way to extend this limit in bios?


I have the same CPU and it is the TDP that is causing it to not sustain the full 3.1GHZ. Whilst it is a 12 core, I do kind of regret buying t as I did not do enough research into turbo boost and how the hack works.

But it is two things, heat and TDP. As Turbo Boost is only meant for 1-2 cores at 3.1gz and yet with the hack we are pushing all 12 cores to 3.1ghz. This increases the power consumption which causes the heat threshold of 86 degrees celsius and TDP of 105w to be reached much faster. 

One thing is easy to sort out, heat. Get a water cooler or a good Heatsink cooler.

The TDP is the hard problem and there is nothing that can be done to the CPU. The only thing you can do is undervolt the CPU in the BIOS of the motherboard.

On the Chinese boards form Aliexpress, you will most likely need to modify the BIOS and flash the modded bios.

I have reached the most stable undervolt on my CPU's at -0.05v










Anything lower and the PC will lock up, BSOD and just not run stable for a long enough time.

I have two of the CPU's in PC's running as servers 24/7 at 100% CPU usage encoding my media.

It still doesn't stay at 3.1ghz all the time, but it is what it is. It will fluctuate between 2.8 - 3.1 ghz constantly










I am currently looking into getting two 2666 v3's. They have TDP's of 135w and a max turbo boost of 3.5ghz across 10 cores. This will be on my lounge PC for playing games and my work PC.

So in summary,for the x99 2011 v3 Turbo boost hack, you need to aim for higher TDP.

My daily driver desktop is running an i7-5820k OC'd to 4ghz and it never reaches its TDP of 140w. Under full load it only ever gets to 105w @ 4ghz. Granted this is not Xeon and does not have the Turbo boost hack.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Tylersburg said:


> new to this tread. Brilliant comments. I'm a long time owner operator of *Tylersburg X58* / i5500/5520 & moved into X79 & still running X99. Here to learn & share my past & new experiences with hopes to keep newcomers interested in the fun of Overclocking on classic tech. {:
> Still in service: All ASUS: Z8NA-D6c WS, P6X58-E WS, Z9PE-D8 WS, P9X79-E WS, Z10PE-D8 WS, X99-E WS USB/3.1. Used Rampage ROG since the X38 & some after.


Glad to have you here. There may not be many people who respond because we have moved on, such as, in my case I am running an hp proliant server now..


----------

